# FE Heroes discussion



## tumut

It's on the app store and really fun, getting orbs to summon is kind of tedious and it's not worth paying $5 for 20 orbs imo. I've been enjoying it a lot and right now my main squad is Cecilia, Cherche, Marth, and Maria.

It's soo fun though and I've been really wanting a Linde, Takumi, Eirika, and Ephraim. They come out with new heroes regularly (most recently was the spring easter themed heroes). Most of the fun is collecting/upgrading/leveling ur squad, tbh I always skip through the story. 

Anyway discuss


----------



## Cress

I've been playing this too much oops.
I've had really good luck getting who I want (like both Renais twins ). I've only had 2 units inherit skills so far but they're amazing, skill inheritance really helps you fix most or all of the character's flaws.


Spoiler: Best gorls deserve the best


----------



## tumut

VOTING GAUNTLET IS TODAY!

 First time for for me since I've only played for like 2 weeks but everyone please support Cherche so she can defeat that basic ass Cordelia


----------



## divitorobert

hmm yeah i loved this game playing from long long time thanks for share


----------



## Cress

I'm on Cordelia's team don't hurt me
The fact that Camilla's lone score is beating all 7 other characters' scores added together is disgusting. I'm fine with absolutely ANY other character winning, but that doesn't seem possible now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Camilla: 616, 054, 666
Everyone But Camilla	577, 237, 229


----------



## Zireael

Going to admit, I'm Team Camilla scum, but I didn't think she'd come out on top so strongly (tattas aside) since the rest of the cast is pretty popular. This is really just Team Lucina all over again, which is kind of sad, but maybe we'll have another epic competition later in the bracket akin to Chrom vs. Ephraim from the first gauntlet. Either way it's fun to see all the buzz from the gauntlets on the subreddit, I'm glad this game is still doing so well.



Spoiler: Here's my team so far

















Plus vanilla 4* Olivia



If anyone here is Team Camilla or just wants a friend you can feel free to add me: 4841186022
I've set my team leader to Robin to help with the gauntlet if we get paired, because I've seen a TON of reds and it really sucks being paired with a single colour team against a hard counter.


----------



## KarlaKGB

unashamed team lucina, now team camilla fanstraight here


----------



## tumut

It's insane. Her unnaturally big bobbies spook me I hate her

- - - Post Merge - - -



divitorobert said:


> hmm yeah i loved this game playing from long long time thanks for share


Ur welcom


----------



## Cress

Elvenfrost said:


> I've seen a TON of reds and it really sucks being paired with a single colour team against a hard counter.


Same, I've played 11 battles so far. I saw 2 greens (Cherche and Bunny Chrom), 2 blues (Bunny Lucina and Linde), and 1 colorless (Takumi of course). The rest is just an endless sea of red swords. Not even Tharja or Tiki or any other red unit, just swords. And even THEN it's just Lucina, Ryoma, Eirika, Marth; those same 4 constantly repeating.
But that's team Cherche's problem, Cordelia's team has all kinds of variety.  My only other friend that went team Cordelia has a level 40+3 Nowi with Lightning Breath+ and Swordbreaker 3 so that alone is enough to beat every match easily.


----------



## tumut

UPDATE is here yay I can finally position my units


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm addicted to this game lol, the summoning aspect is the best part

my team is 5 star marth, 5 star ephraim, 4 star abel and 4 star klein.
my second team is 5 star spring lucina, 5 star spring camilla, 5 star spring xander and 4 star robin
i love them all they're my children


----------



## Miggi

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm addicted to this game lol, the summoning aspect is the best part
> 
> my team is 5 star marth, 5 star ephraim, 4 star abel and 4 star klein.
> my second team is 5 star spring lucina, 5 star spring camilla, 5 star spring xander and 4 star robin
> i love them all they're my children


I hate the summoning aspect as I always get trash units and rarely 5* (only got Seliph and Hector with five stars, and they are both in my main team). That's on of the reasons why I'm glad that I've never spent real money on this game
My main team is Sharena, Hector, Seliph and Clarine, all with five stars. Took pretty long to increase potential of Clarine (started with 3*) and Sharena, though


----------



## Zireael

There's new flier mastery quests up that give more orbs! I finally have a decent amount again after blowing all of them on the spring banner when I found out my Spring Lucina was -atk. I ended up getting another one quickly but she was -spd WHY. Either way I'm just glad to have gotten her, Camilla and Xander from the banner, they're pretty fun to use in the training tower. Xander's voice lines kill me. "Nice weather!"

I'm liking the new update though, 99 stamina and repositioning before battle is _wonderful_.


----------



## Sig

woooooooo i got 5* alm!!!!!!!! time to make an alt team with him


----------



## tumut

All my five stars are sooo lame except for Azura. I suck at getting feathers but I need to upgrade my Lilina and Cherche now that I have all the hero crests I need. My current hero wishlist is Eirikia, Lukas, Klein, Ephraim, Linde, Ninian, and TAKUMI but oml this game hates me.


----------



## danceonglitter

I get really frustrated at the summoning on Heroes, as I always seem to get soooo many repeats and hardly any new units. I was v happy to get the spring event Lucina, but she's probably one of the only characters I have that I like 
I used to be really addicted to it, and occasionally spent some irl money on it, but now it's one of those games I just check into every so often


----------



## Zireael

Ryoma, Azura, Hector and Takumi banner starts today get ready to spend all the orbs you saved and get **** god bless

I'm at 5% pity rating and have no orbs left I'm so sad


----------



## seliph

How could they make me choose between going for Ike or going for Ryoma like this I'm so ****ing pissed


----------



## tumut

Next voting gauntlet is coming soon boii. They added a feature so that the losing team's flags will be worth 3 times, so that way people won't just choose the winning side for the sake of feathers. Hopefully this can prevent another Camilla scenario from happening.

I'm hoping Linde can DESTROY Tharja but I doubt that'll happen, if anyone other than Tharja v. Robin goes to finals I'll be happy. Henry is my second pick but he probably won't make it past the first round


----------



## Zireael

tumut said:


> Next voting gauntlet is coming soon boii. They added a feature so that the losing team's flags will be worth 3 times, so that way people won't just choose the winning side for the sake of feathers. Hopefully this can prevent another Camilla scenario from happening.
> 
> I'm hoping Linde can DESTROY Tharja but I doubt that'll happen, if anyone other than Tharja v. Robin goes to finals I'll be happy. Henry is my second pick but he probably won't make it past the first round



Oh man this looks like it might actually be interesting with the score adjustment, here's hoping that the bandwagon isn't on Tharja because boobs. I think I'm going to vote for Julia since I have her on my team and she's adorable. No clue how well she's going to do though. I think the two most popular ones from this gauntlet will be Tharja and Linde either way, so I'm curious to see how the new score adjustment balances out the teams to make it more even.


----------



## noctibloom

So I purchased 140 orbs after seeing Takumi back on a banner, and as a joke said to myself: "He's going to appear on the first gray orb just to spite me."

...And then it happened.


----------



## Cress

noctibloom said:


> So I purchased 140 orbs after seeing Takumi back on a banner, and as a joke said to myself: "He's going to appear on the first gray orb just to spite me."
> 
> ...And then it happened.


Meanwhile I bought 100 and barely got any 4 stars, and 0 5 stars of course.
Then I played the World of Radiance missions to get my free orbs, and got 2 Titanias in a row with them.


----------



## tumut

I'd love a Takumi but I don't wanna risk getting another Hector or another Azura or any of the Radiance heroes that aren't Ike. So for now I'm saving me orbs for someone special ❤


----------



## Sig

tumut said:


> I'd love a Takumi but I don't wanna risk getting another Hector or another Azura or any of the Radiance heroes that aren't Ike. So for now I'm saving me orbs for someone special ❤



you wont get another hector or azura from the silver ones

- - - Post Merge - - -

I GOT 3 TAKUMIS IN A DAY YALL


----------



## Garrett

I still log in every day to collect the orbs, but the game is no longer engaging me. The arena quickly became repetitive. Oh look, another Takumi to battle... If I didn't have a 5* Effie I don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Zireael

Garrett said:


> I still log in every day to collect the orbs, but the game is no longer engaging me. The arena quickly became repetitive. Oh look, another Takumi to battle... If I didn't have a 5* Effie I don't know what I'd do.



Yeah I can sympathise with this in a way. They've added so many new heroes at least, and with the way the app has been updated with skill inheritance and a new ranking system, the meta has changed quite significantly. Still a lot of Takumis though, but they're not much of a threat now. I don't spend a whole lot of time in arena now either, I just complete the 7 win streak to get a good score for some feathers, then I don't bother with it for the rest of the season. I wish they'd bring back the daily arena quests, because without those there's not much incentive to keep doing arena when you've already got a good score. They are adding orb rewards for ranking soon though, quite curious to see how that plays out.

Anyways, I keep throwing every orb I get at this banner hoping for Azura but I've had **** luck. I got Hector today, I would be happy about that but he has no place on my team since I have a monstrous Julia already, so I think I might just feed his distant counter to Lucina instead. I think I've given up on Azura at this point, I just 5 starred my Olivia instead so whatever lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

im baffled by how ppl can drop $80 on this game in one go


----------



## Cress

KarlaKGB said:


> im baffled by how ppl can drop $80 on this game in one go



One of my friends dropped $800 on the Hero Fest banner (and I think they used another 100 last night but I'm not sure). They got what they wanted but... um, wow.
Meanwhile I spent $800 on a new phone.
idk about you but I think a new phone is a better use of money than possibly getting your digital animu waifus and husbandos.


----------



## tumut

I got a 5* Cordelia that I never asked for and a bunch of garbage pulls

 I just want Linde for the gauntlet, and Takumi, Klein, or Jeorge would be nice too

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> im baffled by how ppl can drop $80 on this game in one go


no waifu no laifu uwu


----------



## Akira-chan

KarlaKGB said:


> im baffled by how ppl can drop $80 on this game in one go



spent 200$ in a month trying to get inigo and henry (ihavenoshame)

speaKING OF

istg if the fricken weebs make overrated yandere emo win and not henry im going to quit life


----------



## tumut

Akira-chan said:


> spent 200$ in a month trying to get inigo and henry (ihavenoshame)
> 
> speaKING OF
> 
> istg if the fricken weebs make overrated yandere emo win and not henry im going to quit life


Tharja vs. Robin is likely. If we're lucky we could get Linde or Leo depending on the matchups.


----------



## Cress

tumut said:


> Tharja vs. Robin is likely. If we're lucky we could get Linde or Leo depending on the matchups.



Henry got a few more votes than Leo in the Choose your Heroes thing iirc
It was something like Tharja had by far the most votes, then M!Robin, Henry, and Leo were all really close, and then Merric, Linde, Julia, and Sanaki are all near the bottom of the list.

But whatever, I'm going *TEAM HENRY*, LEGGO


----------



## tumut

AHHH its today 

So Linde vs. Tharja, Sanaki vs. Julia, Robin vs. Merric, and Leo vs. Henry

Worst possible matchups I could hope for. And I spent all week trying to summon Linde and failed kill me until ****ing dead iaehfwuifh


----------



## Akira-chan

GO TEAM HENRY! 
TAKE DOWN THE TOMATO KING!!!

I'm so ready i'm gonna grind up some flags and WIN 

REVENGE FOR CHOSE YOUR HEROS!!


----------



## Cress

So I got $150 of google play cards and used them all on orbs. I spent about half of them on the female mage banner trying to get Sanaki.
No, I didn't get her
I didn't get Tharja either (got a ton of 4 star Tharja's tho)
But I did get a -Atk Julia and a second Alm. That's when I gave up. I'm waiting for Celica now.
So... what character wants Windsweep? Or should I just merge?

- - - Post Merge - - -

O yea *#TEAMHENRY*


----------



## tumut

New heroes banner is very sparkly and pink. Also staff users aren't useless anymore, Genny's new ability eliminates staff damage penalty. I'm hoping to pull a Boey, finally another tank mage other than Robin. Also Celica looks strong af, her tome is 14 mt and has a built in Fury.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also **** team Tharja for beating Linde


----------



## Holla

I feel like I'm the only one I know of on team Robin. It's a shame. One hour into the final round and Team Robin already has a 3 times bonus going on. I know it's too early to tell but all along I've had a feeling that Tharja will likely win in the end... Time will tell though. 






It's time to tip the scales more than ever Robin!


----------



## Akira-chan

Holla said:


> I feel like I'm the only one I know of on team Robin. It's a shame. One hour into the final round and Team Robin already has a 3 times bonus going on. I know it's too early to tell but all along I've had a feeling that Tharja will likely win in the end... Time will tell though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to tip the scales more than ever Robin!



Avenge us all team Robin.

Avenge the fallen!! Don't let the fan service win again!


----------



## Cress

Quick my FC is 8881469688
Celica will help Robin win I promise


----------



## Zireael

I'm on Team Robin! I was on Julia originally but we fell to Tharja last night after a rough battle. The multiplier at least makes a little bit of a difference but the bandwagoning on the "waifu" character thing because "boobs" is still kind of ridiculous. Though the weird thing is I think you still get more feathers for ranking high in a losing team than you do for winning the entire gauntlet? I'm not too sure, but I've earned tons just for ranking highly before the round ends. Even if we lose, at least we put up a good fight and had fun!


----------



## Elvera

I was on team Leo until it got beaten by Robin, I'm now on his team to hopefully beat Tharja (since I really didn't like her in Awaking).


----------



## Akira-chan

RIP everyone, no one could handle the boobs.

Not even nintendo.

RIP gauntlet forever in our hearts


----------



## tumut

IS really has no idea had a make a gauntlet that's, you know, actually competitive (nerf anime bobbies??).


----------



## Zireael

At least we put up a good fight until the end. And look at all these feathers you get just from ranking! I'm okay with losing if the payoff is this good, although it really should not work this way. Wondering what changes they'll make to the next gauntlet (if any) to even the playing grounds some more. The first step is to not include de bobs.


----------



## Cress

ngl I just gave up the last few hours
On the plus side I gave Celica Draconic Aura and she's already so much better even though she was great in the first place. Now to see what Life and Death turns her into


----------



## Libra

First time I participated in a Gauntlet (Go Team Robin!) and I had a lot of fun with it. Got to play with characters I don't have. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## deSPIRIA

i only went on tharjas side because i knew she was going to win loooooooool
i would have picked julia i like her a lot


----------



## gabriellegwendolen

nice thread


----------



## tumut

Ashvenn said:


> i only went on tharjas side because i knew she was going to win loooooooool
> i would have picked julia i like her a lot


You still get same ammount feathers even if you're on the losing side, they changed the way the gauntlet works.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gabriellegwendolen said:


> nice thread


thanks gabriellegwendolen I really appreciated this comment so much you really kno how to brighten my day &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Cress

Tempest Trials has only been out for 3 hours but there's already who knows how many questionable CPU's, with either grotesquely high stats, or a hilariously awful skill. We should throw an album up at the end of the event.
The funny bad ones so far were on Hard. A Ryoma and Adult Tiki, both with Watersweep. Neither of them can make use of it against anyone (I don't have any good dragons and mage/bow users can't hit them anyways without Close Counter if they initiate), plus Tiki's speed is too low to make use of it in the first place, and Ryoma loses his ability to double. gg game Lil
All of the disgusting bad ones are on Lunatic. A Gwendolyn with 67 HP, 45 defense, and 31 resistance ended my run because _how tf am I supposed to kill that_ (this was on the easier of the 2 Lunatic battles if that makes any difference)


----------



## Gregriii

i played it for a while but after getting hector, takumi and ryoma it got kinda boring soo i uninstalled it


----------



## Alienfish

Liking this new mode they added, will take like 76 years before I even get 4* Masked Marth though because they are so fixated with stats if you do higher than Normal sigh.


----------



## Cress

Denying Vantage with Windsweep turns me on more than it should


----------



## Cress

I've finished my magnum opus for this game. I'll never do anything that needs that much work again.


----------



## Alienfish

Jesus Christ this summer banner, only getting like 3* crap Donnels and useless colorless ****.. ugh


----------



## Hyoshido

Had 20 orbs from Voting Gauntlet & some free orbs and pulled those two


----------



## Alienfish

which ones? o.o

yeah i tried today some more due to all the orbs but really they need to increase the focus smh


----------



## Hyoshido

Sheila said:


> which ones? o.o


The daily ones, y'know, the 2 per day they have going on atm.


----------



## Alienfish

Hyoshido said:


> The daily ones, y'know, the 2 per day they have going on atm.



oh i thought you meant you got some character my bad lol.

but yeah this summer banner sucks dids i mean the spring ones was way nicer to me lol


----------



## tumut

HOOTY HOO... DELTHEA, SONYA, MATHILDA, GRAY, SABER, LEON...

THEY'RE HERE


----------



## Garrett

I've been enjoying the game a bit more. I've been pulling nothing but 3* trash lately though!


----------



## IcySetsuna

Ever since it first came out I loved it, and they give out orbs often, which is nice ^^

5* summer robin please


----------



## Alienfish

IcySetsuna said:


> Ever since it first came out I loved it, and they give out orbs often, which is nice ^^
> 
> 5* summer robin please



yeah don't cha think i tried for that 596856 times lel D: dumb rng.

got another 5* lucina and that new free spirit magic girl 5* from the new banner though lol


----------



## Garrett

Pulled again today, nothing but 3* trash duplicates yet again. I'm glad I'm FTP, I can't imagine how people who spend money on the game must feel.


----------



## Alienfish

Garrett said:


> Pulled again today, nothing but 3* trash duplicates yet again. I'm glad I'm FTP, I can't imagine how people who spend money on the game must feel.



*slowly raises hand*

yep i always get that village hero donnel or barst and bartre.. been trying for the summer guys so hard.. haven' spent yet but sure tempted to soon ugh.

what irks me most is that i never got spring lucina.. i mean come on there are not that many blue ones out there ffs


----------



## tumut

I got Mathilda on my very first pull and she's -HP +Res kms


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> I got Mathilda on my very first pull and she's -HP +Res kms



My Delthea has -def kms even more ugh I really liked her too.

And got a 2nd Lucina but that doesn't really matter since I have her 40 already with better stats


----------



## danceonglitter

I always seem to have such bad luck with summoning - although I do have a few 5* heroes (a lot of who were 3 or 4* heroes that I just ranked up) I seem to pull a LOT of Donnel, Gwendolyn, and other 3* heroes that I've had a million times over.
I was kinda lucky that I managed to get a 5* summer Frederick, but I never seem to have much luck with summoning & it's frustrating cause I see so many people who regularly get a load of decent heroes & I just very rarely do, so I feel like I'm wasting my orbs 
Fingers crossed I manage to get Alm or summer Robin before those events end though


----------



## Alienfish

yeah I know right and when I get 5* those are a lot of the time fodder I use for SI anyways or their stats suck goats.

Yeah I hope I get Summer fRobin but with all the Donnel and other Blue trash going around ehhh nah.


----------



## Cress

tumut said:


> I got Mathilda on my very first pull and she's -HP +Res kms


That isn't that bad though. She has a great Res stat, allowing her to bait mages. Boosting that makes her even better at doing that. And if -HP hurts you that much, slap your HP +3 S Seal on her.


Sheila said:


> My Delthea has -def kms even more ugh I really liked her too.


But... that's her best bane? With that low defense and HP she's gonna die in a single hit to ANY physical unit anyways, so lowering her defense isn't that big of a deal. And since basically every mage runs Life & Death, that (useless) defense is gonna be lowered even more in exchange for even more killing power. Look at Linde, she's extremely similar to Delthea in plenty of ways. The scariest Lindes are the ones with like 6 defense because they also have over 50 attack and ~40 speed. They're gonna kill someone before going down and you know it.
Unless you meant to say +Defense then oops, let's cry together. +Defense Mae. :/


Garrett said:


> Pulled again today, nothing but 3* trash duplicates yet again. I'm glad I'm FTP, I can't imagine how people who spend money on the game must feel.


Spent $40 for Sonya and got a ton of Gunters instead.
Thanks game, you know what I _REALLY_ want.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah still but it's like.. lowest **** ever so yeah could have used better on that oh well glad I got her, she's a cutie

although why did damn game gave me another lucina lol i'd rather have chrom or some cool red tbh


----------



## tumut

Cress said:


> snip


 OH I double checked her I've and she's -Atk +Res which is even worse, I'm gonna keep summoning and hopefully get another Mathilda that isn't -atk or -spd and then I can merge

ALSO GRAY HAS SUCH A GOOD STAT SPREAD I WANT HIM. Seriously though his only bad stat is res and 32 spd could be better but damn, also **** cavalry lmao. My only red sword unit that's good is my healer/fury Marth so I'm hoping I pull his ass.

And Delthea looks like a slower Linde with more buffing utility, which I really dig.


----------



## Alienfish

Maybe if we get more orbs I can try the other new banner, want that succubus lady haaah. Tome users ftw. And female summer robin but we know that will not happen so heeh.


----------



## Cress

tumut said:


> OH I double checked her I've and she's -Atk +Res which is even worse, I'm gonna keep summoning and hopefully get another Mathilda that isn't -atk or -spd and then I can merge



Well... ****. Sorry :|

*ANYWAYS COMPLAINING WORKS I GOT SONYA, +ATK -DEF YEEEEE. ALSO GOT SOREN WHO I WANTED MORE THAN IKE EVER SINCE HE WAS ADDED* (he's -Spd tho). *TODAY IS A GUD DAY.*


----------



## tumut

finally got Delthea, +Str -Spd is dissapointing but could be worse


----------



## Garrett

I pulled a 5* Marth today. Finally a unit I've heard of!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've been screwed over with the last banners. Didn't even get genny and I'm at 4.50% on the summer banner, pulling on colourless. Fricking lucius keeps killing my pity rate.

EDIT: Didn't even get Elise on the cleric block banner either, but got the other 3 focus units and another 5 star lucius.


----------



## Alienfish

FINALLY GOT SUMMER ROBIN AAAAAAAAAAAaaa. yes rip my wallet but heck i needed units so bad lol D: And that one in particular.


----------



## Cress

_*Pulls for Delthea
*2 blue orbs
*Smoke comes out (4 or 5 star guaranteed)
*Drops phone screen-down
*Hears 5 stars appear before picking it up
"DELTHEAAAAAAAAA I GOT Y-
*It's Catria
"I mean she's a good unit and I could totally make her a part of my te-
*-Spd
"Get out of my box"_


----------



## Cheremtasy

I haven't been able to pull a single hero from the special summer banner, honestly I'm convinced that all these special banners hate me. For the bunny one I only got Lucina, and her IV's were horrible, and then for the bride banner I got Caeda (also with bad IV's if I recall correctly)... I didn't even really want Lucina and Caeda so it was just kinda like?? Okay game, I hate you too. At the moment I'm trying for any of the summer heroes except for Tiki lol. But I've only gotten duplicates. I'm at a 4% increase and haven't even been logging on everyday. The game can be fun, but at the same time it's so darn frustrating.


----------



## Alienfish

Hah, ironically I never got Buncina but like 2x xander and bunilla and one chrom at least lol :/

Wouldn't mind Tiki but hhh got so much other crap I had to throw away some ugly 3* lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sheila said:


> Hah, ironically I never got Buncina but like 2x xander and bunilla and one chrom at least lol :/
> 
> Wouldn't mind Tiki but hhh got so much other crap I had to throw away some ugly 3* lol



Ah really? Omg though Chrom was the one I wanted the most. I even drew Bunny!Chrom in hopes that it could somehow increase my luck (I also just really liked the design and he seemed fun to draw).

God though I know the feel of all those unwanted 3 stars... I seem to get a atrocious amount of Gunter's. I don't even like him as a character so I'm just like?? Please go away.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I keep getting felicias and normal gaius :/. I don't care which summer unit I get, I just want one so I can have one. I'm already at 5% and I'm just waiting for some crappy unit like Maria to kill my pity rate


----------



## IcySetsuna

It has been a while...no summer units. I had my hopes up when a sillouette appeared slowly, but it was a 4* Nowi...
Why do we do this...just to suffer in the hands of IS....

i cant complain though got buncina, lucina, bridal lyn, and azura


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Ah really? Omg though Chrom was the one I wanted the most. I even drew Bunny!Chrom in hopes that it could somehow increase my luck (I also just really liked the design and he seemed fun to draw).
> 
> God though I know the feel of all those unwanted 3 stars... I seem to get a atrocious amount of Gunter's. I don't even like him as a character so I'm just like?? Please go away.



Yeaaah wish I could regular Chrom too but noooo only red **** I can't use :^) lol

Oh yeah Gunter and that bald monk and random crap healer you can't use.. And Cherche GO AWAY YOU FREAKING TIED UP HEAD THING.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sheila said:


> Yeaaah wish I could regular Chrom too but noooo only red **** I can't use :^) lol
> 
> Oh yeah Gunter and that bald monk and random crap healer you can't use.. And Cherche GO AWAY YOU FREAKING TIED UP HEAD THING.



Oh man that sucks ;; Hopefully you can get regular Chrom someday. :0

Pff yeah.. and god Wrys? Yeah he's the worsttt. Fortunately I haven't gotten him THAT much but god... crappy pulls are all I seem to get haha. It's no fun at all to spend your hard-earned orbs on trashy units.


----------



## Alienfish

Botari1999 said:


> Oh man that sucks ;; Hopefully you can get regular Chrom someday. :0
> 
> Pff yeah.. and god Wrys? Yeah he's the worsttt. Fortunately I haven't gotten him THAT much but god... crappy pulls are all I seem to get haha. It's no fun at all to spend your hard-earned orbs on trashy units.



Yeah I mean I have two 5* Lucina already so come already freaking turt

Yeah I dunno how many Wrys and Jagen I have now sigh.. giving up on that banner now, got Summer Robin so I guess I'm good :v


----------



## Hopeless Opus

y'all ever just wanna die after a summon like. i just summoned from the new banner hoping for a 5 star klein or leo and i got ugly piece of trash subaki. i want to die so much rn


----------



## SensaiGallade

...


----------



## Alienfish

Hopeless Opus said:


> y'all ever just wanna die after a summon like. i just summoned from the new banner hoping for a 5 star klein or leo and i got ugly piece of trash subaki. i want to die so much rn



i have a good leo but yeah i feel you so hard.. ugh why do i even play this **** anymore :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 204300
> 
> ...



two of that guy too.. ugh.. grats ... or idk i think i have him unless i used him for SI but yeah gg gg.. ..


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 204300
> 
> ...


He is a wonderful fantastic brilliant child and should be well-fed, protected, and he should have the ability to live a fantastic life with his dear Celica. Give him his chance.


Spoiler: He deserves a chance



1. Yes this is my Alm and 2. I fed him my only Bride Charlotte for that Wind Boost. It was totally worth it.




Also I just now noticed how outdated that picture is, he has over double the Hero Merit that he has in that picture since Tempest Trials happened.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

oh my GOD you gave up CHARLOTTE to feed ALM?! oh my god. oh m y god i would regret that decision for the rest of my life. charlotte is my queen i wanted her so bad lol i mcryING

and the only time i ever pulled two five stars from the same banner was the spring one lmao! xander and camilla my idols!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got a summer unit (Gaius, but would've preferred freddy) so I'm saving until the Choose Your Legends banner. My gaius doesn't have proper quad IV's, but it's fine since I have bridal cordelia for quads.


----------



## noctibloom

When will beach Robin return from the war...

I am not a fan of default F!Robin's art, so I really wanted a Robin I was willing to use.


----------



## Thunder

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 204300
> 
> ...





Spoiler











get on my level


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get on my level



Try two Celica's on her banner

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm bored so here's my 5* heroes


----------



## tumut

-Spd +Atk Delthea
-Spd +Atk Gray
-Atk +HP Mathilda

When will the madness end


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'll post mine too 



Spoiler















I also have another 20K feathers, and was debating on whether I should promote Peri or not. If I did, I would sacrifice Abel for his brave lance and maybe do a quad build, since she has good speed, but maybe not because of her poor defense


----------



## Alienfish

^give me that chrom. i swear i will never get the regular one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

THANK YOU FOR MAKING SUMMER XANDER AN AXE UNIT, I'VE BEEN MEANING TO GET MORE GREEN 5 STARS.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Corrin is also the second tome flier, but Xander is more important. Even if he has sucky stats, I'm gonna make him work.


----------



## Thunder

"Day at the beach? Better pack sunscreen and a giant ****ing dragon" - Corrin

Also the full stream for anyone that might've missed it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Well, summoned with 26 orbs and no Xander. Green orbs barely showed up and when it did, Beruka or Nino were the ones to appear.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Just posting this here




- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> THANK YOU FOR MAKING SUMMER XANDER AN AXE UNIT, I'VE BEEN MEANING TO GET MORE GREEN 5 STARS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corrin is also the second tome flier, but Xander is more important. Even if he has sucky stats, I'm gonna make him work.



Who cares about his axe just LOOOK at Xander! Frederick has some conpetition


----------



## Hopeless Opus

got a summer leo with minus attack and plus speed. i love my ****ing **** luck lol!


----------



## Alienfish

New banner aaaaand that other upcoming in August... someone give me like 756 orbs meow.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> New banner aaaaand that other upcoming in August... someone give me like 756 orbs meow.



Its okay you'll get quite a few orbs for free in the coming weeks


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Its okay you'll get quite a few orbs for free in the coming weeks



Yeah my RNG luck with seasonal banners though... Nope. Oh well might buy some depending on how much I saved up when it's closer to the end.


----------



## Garrett

Pulled a 5* swimsuit Leo. I have Roy, M.Robin and Gordin so I may start developing a twink emblem team.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

So apparently here are the heroes in that upcoming 5% banner. The silhouettes seem to match up, so these seem legit






This is my third chance at genny totally won't kill her off for her skill but I'm not gonna summon for her, because that means going through colourless hell for the 5th time


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Well, summoned with 26 orbs and no Xander. Green orbs barely showed up and when it did, Beruka or Nino were the ones to appear.



oh my god not Beruka, I don't know how many I get whenever I try for other green units. Well considering this one will be up for a month+ ... lol

Re that leaked banner, if it's true I hope I get some from that too, could use a few... :c


----------



## Cress

I honestly feel super proud of myself that I own 2 of the 4 characters for the next Hero Fest banner, wooo. ^_^ (Genny and Julia but the Julia is -Atk BUT who cares when you have +Atk Sonya?)
Genuinely surprised that they chose Ninian over Ephraim for the blue spot though. She's been in plenty more banners than him lately, and Eph is a more popular character in general. I already have him though so I'm fine with it. The other 3 characters were expected though, ESPECIALLY Ike for red and Genny for colorless.


----------



## Alienfish

I need Julia definitely, and if that's blue lady is Azura then yeah gief.

good thing they'll give us hella plenty orbs


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> oh my god not Beruka, I don't know how many I get whenever I try for other green units. Well considering this one will be up for a month+ ... lol


The worst part is that she doesn't have any good skills for SI. I'm mostly in fear of pulling a 5 star merric tho


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> The worst part is that she doesn't have any good skills for SI. I'm mostly in fear of pulling a 5 star merric tho



That too, I lit end up throwing her away every time lol D:


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Has anyone managed to do the Chapter 11 chain challenge on lunatic? That stage where you're team is separated and have to last 6 turns is so hard.


----------



## Cress

Finally got my first summer unit, Gaius! Only 6 hours left and I got one of them FINALLY!
Also he's +HP -Spd which is the absolute worst stats he could get (maybe +Def is worse but this is still horrid)!
Dying sounds like a good idea rn

So... free Def Ploy for someone else I guess?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> Finally got my first summer unit, Gaius! Only 6 hours left and I got one of them FINALLY!
> Also he's +HP -Spd which is the absolute worst stats he could get (maybe +Def is worse but this is still horrid)!
> Dying sounds like a good idea rn
> 
> So... free Def Ploy for someone else I guess?



Pretty sure mines +DEF/-RES or the other way around. He too was the only unit I got from that banner, so I have to keep him


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Double post


----------



## Thunder

My only summer unit is robin +atk/-def. she was the only unit i really cared for so no complaints here.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Never got a summer unit even after spending 100 orbs on it ^^


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Never got a summer unit even after spending 100 orbs on it ^^



Oh wow :0 I probs spend that or more and I only have S!Robin ..good thing for the new gauntlet but really this game is just getting worse and worse.

@Mudkipz.. No I hardly do those lunatic ones unless it's like lowest lunatic levels lol. 

Also those Cavarly quests go die I hardly have those units even less use them but I need orbz


----------



## Alienfish

Glad they are showering us with orbs now, however I should really train a cavalry team even though that is like my least used class. Well I have Spring Xander, and Leo(like the only one I could use for real) but ehh generally I don't like horses playstyle so.

Hope people re-tweet those things enough as well -w-


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Glad they are showering us with orbs now, however I should really train a cavalry team even though that is like my least used class. Well I have Spring Xander, and Leo(like the only one I could use for real) but ehh generally I don't like horses playstyle so.
> 
> Hope people re-tweet those things enough as well -w-



Retweet goal has been achieved! We get the orbs on the 7th of this month.


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Retweet goal has been achieved! We get the orbs on the 7th of this month.



Ohh sweet  Dude need more orbs so bad, both for the new summer banner and for that other coming soon... Send help (aka orbs).

Guess in worst case I can get a $25/SEK 250 itunes credit thing in worst case tho haha


----------



## Alienfish

So yeah did a pull now to see if I could maybe have some luck. Nope only 5* I got was a freaking Minerva... she sucks balls and I don't need her.. Maybe for some SI but yeah gg not for regular crap.

but yeah with my last luck getting S!Robin I had to waste like ~100 orbs so.. yeah not having any hopes.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

FINALLY GOT A NOHRIAN SUMMER UNIT!!! Who was it? Elise. Her IV's?  +hp/-res. At least I still have a whole month to get a Xander and better Elise


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Ohh sweet  Dude need more orbs so bad, both for the new summer banner and for that other coming soon... Send help (aka orbs).
> 
> Guess in worst case I can get a $25/SEK 250 itunes credit thing in worst case tho haha



Its orbs galore right now because of the Gauntlet, monthly missions and the log in bonus! I'm saving all my orbs though until the 3* and 4* rates change around next Monday.


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Its orbs galore right now because of the Gauntlet, monthly missions and the log in bonus! I'm saving all my orbs though until the 3* and 4* rates change around next Monday.



Yeaahh I guess not that it will help my bad luck lol. I'm glad I got Robin cause I wanted her the most and her IV crap seems alright (unless it's like - hp I don't care.. this game is way too competitive and I'm not even gonna start about how I hate TT's)


----------



## noxephi

here's my five stars so far!




There's also a 5 star Raven offscreen. all in all, not bad for a f2p! I promoted Lucina, Reinhardt, Nino, and Raven with feathers. 

I thought that summer Corrin looked like an interesting unit, but I'll be holding out on orbs for the Hero Fest. I would love to have Ike and Ninian, and Genny wouldn't be a bad steal either! plus, the 5% rate is a good boost. I'm looking forward to the 3*/4* summoning swap, too, and I appreciate that soon summons will let you have one free shot.


----------



## Alienfish

noxephi said:


> here's my five stars so far!
> 
> View attachment 205064
> 
> There's also a 5 star Raven offscreen. all in all, not bad for a f2p! I promoted Lucina, Reinhardt, Nino, and Raven with feathers.
> 
> I thought that summer Corrin looked like an interesting unit, but I'll be holding out on orbs for the Hero Fest. I would love to have Ike and Ninian, and Genny wouldn't be a bad steal either! plus, the 5% rate is a good boost. I'm looking forward to the 3*/4* summoning swap, too, and I appreciate that soon summons will let you have one free shot.



Yeah maybe I'll just wait 'til Hero Fest even though I'm not that interested other than Julia. Also I hate how I ALWAYS get Bartre and Barst, and Donnel whenever I pull blue and green stuff.. come on game?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> Yeah maybe I'll just wait 'til Hero Fest even though I'm not that interested other than Julia. Also I hate how I ALWAYS get Bartre and Barst, and Donnel whenever I pull blue and green stuff.. come on game?



I could actually use more barst. Need more reposition fodder


----------



## noxephi

I was surprised the other day to find that I've only summoned Barst once... I usually get Barte when summoning for Green, and I was a bit taken by surprise when I got Barst with the red exclamation point. But for me, Sully is the repeat blue I keep getting. Man, I REALLY need more blues.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I always get Sully too I don't even use her.. Also I think it's green or blue or whatever but that damn Cherche -_-

Also love how they kinda refuse to do a regular Chrom banner. I NEED HIM FOR MY ROBINS damnit..

COVFEFE


----------



## Hyoshido

Spent 40 orbs summoning (all free ones)

Got seven 3 stars and the rest as 4 stars, none of them with decent skills to pass on \o/


----------



## Alienfish

Hyoshido said:


> Spent 40 orbs summoning (all free ones)
> 
> Got seven 3 stars and the rest as 4 stars, none of them with decent skills to pass on \o/



Pretty much all my special banners stories except the spring ones...

I usually throw away the 3* crap unless it's a character I like with decent IVs so yeah


----------



## Garrett

I pulled a 5* summer Leo on my first summon and thought that's my luck used up right there. I'm waiting until the next banner to summon again.


----------



## Alienfish

Garrett said:


> I pulled a 5* summer Leo on my first summon and thought that's my luck used up right there. I'm waiting until the next banner to summon again.



yeah apparently I used up all my luck on S!Robin so heh. I don't even like Minerva that I got on the new one... you're not elise or xander smh


----------



## SensaiGallade

We get a free summon in each banner starting next monday so keep that in mind before you spend your orbs!


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> We get a free summon in each banner starting next monday so keep that in mind before you spend your orbs!



Ohh sweet.... with my luck though.

also they need a regular chrom banner i s2g if there's one unit i won't get it's him... COVFEFE


----------



## namiieco

i have nightmares of getting wrys when i pick the colourless orbs

anyway my main team is Leon, Laslow, Celia and Corrin (Nohrian Summer ver)
they're all 5 starts except laslow who is 4
im planning on getting enough great badges to turn him into a 5


----------



## Alienfish

^I always get him or archer crap. GIMME KAGERO AT LEAST grr covfefe banners.

Gonna see if I can save up for another roll or two not counting free ones we get... This game hates me buuuuut we knew that.


----------



## Alienfish

Talking about it... I sooo wanna order that iPhone 6/7 casewallet they are releasing soon ugh why did I get a SE...

And you get that cool cloth thing with the LE casewallet too agh kill meeee.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got another 5 star:



Spoiler











I was doing something else, and when I heard the noise of 5 stars, I was expecting a Merric, or even another Elise.

EDIT: +Spd/-HP which isn't too bad, but an HP seal could fix that with the infantry units I currently have


----------



## Alienfish

aaaah you lucky ^ 

probs not even gonna bother more with summer units until the free summon things tbh, i'd rather go with hero fest or just save up for random i don't need more minervas or lucinas lol
--

Talking about Chrom, I love how his figma is like x10 the price from its original release unless you find fishy sellers on ebay


----------



## Alienfish

Btw, is it my crappy phone operator or are the servers extremely slow now? I can hardly go into Arena and do those dailies and sometimes hardly do gauntlet or battle...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After pulling that Xander, I gave in and wanted to do 1 summon to see if I could get a summer corrin for my soon to be Flier Emblem.... I got a 5 star Nowi :|


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> After pulling that Xander, I gave in and wanted to do 1 summon to see if I could get a summer corrin for my soon to be Flier Emblem.... I got a 5 star Nowi :|



Ughh I hate that I always get 5*s that are not focus... Rn I would only want Chrom though lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> Ughh I hate that I always get 5*s that are not focus... Rn I would only want Chrom though lol


Ya, it sucks. It was cool getting another 5 star right after a 5 star and Nowi seems to be a pretty good unit and one I won't have to spend feathers promoting anymore.

Good luck on Chrom! Hopefully the swapped rates works for you


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ya, it sucks. It was cool getting another 5 star right after a 5 star and Nowi seems to be a pretty good unit and one I won't have to spend feathers promoting anymore.
> 
> Good luck on Chrom! Hopefully the swapped rates works for you



Yeah he's like the only one I never get.. or that Sanaki but idek I don't really want her THAT much.

thanks c: 

and yeah sure always nice with 5* luck haha. i swear all i get are 3* donnels lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ya, it sucks. It was cool getting another 5 star right after a 5 star and Nowi seems to be a pretty good unit and one I won't have to spend feathers promoting anymore.
> 
> Good luck on Chrom! Hopefully the swapped rates works for you



Nowi is an excellent unit, just make use of her high speed and you'll sweep opponents!


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Nowi is an excellent unit, just make use of her high speed and you'll sweep opponents!



yush make sure her IV is not -spd then you can just fuse or trash her imo.


----------



## noxephi

Nowi with swordbreaker can be an ABSOLUTE MONSTER if you're able to get somebody to inherit it from.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> yush make sure her IV is not -spd then you can just fuse or trash her imo.


She's actually all neutral, my first ever, so idk how to build her. Thinking quick riposte and triangle adept


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> She's actually all neutral, my first ever, so idk how to build her. Thinking quick riposte and triangle adept



mm good  yeah no idea how to do hardcore builds so i just look possible builds up and then go from there from what i have

also tfw no login orbs today rip haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Elise on Hero Fest when??? Priscillas been great, but I want to use the horse healer I wanted in the first place :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Leo, Ephraim and Fae pls )


----------



## Alienfish

Also how did Robin lose??? Freaking S!Corrin whales.. Still gonna support her in the last round though.

I have regular Elise since the last healing gauntlet thing and she's probs the only healer I'd actually use lel right now. Not a fan of cavalry too much unless it's Leo I guess.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> I have regular Elise since the last healing gauntlet thing and she's probs the only healer I'd actually use lel right now. Not a fan of cavalry too much unless it's Leo I guess.


Trade you for chrom 

My goal for the next couple weeks is:
1 Julia
2 Gennys
1 Delthea

If the banner silhouettes are those characters, then I'll have a busy week. Hopefully I can get the Hero Fest banners early, so I can start summoning on the TT banner for a Delthea


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Elise on Hero Fest when??? Priscillas been great, but I want to use the horse healer I wanted in the first place :<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and Leo, Ephraim and Fae pls )



The silouettes indicate the hero fest banner is Ike, Genny, Julia and Ninian


----------



## Alienfish

Have a p nice Delthea but yaaa hope I get a Julia if she's on that... And can always hope Chrom will show up lel. Although I always get Eirika and Sophia on reds ugh-


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> Although I always get Eirika and Sophia on reds ugh-


I need an Eirika for my Elise as Nino build badly . Wish I had that kind of luck


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I need an Eirika for my Elise as Nino build badly . Wish I had that kind of luck



You can have mine any day lol. And I have/had a lot of crap healers from that banner too lol.

I wanna give spring chrom that guy's water floatie weapon but errhehe my luck lol :/

..why do i even play this lmao


----------



## vel

guess who got summer leo <3 it was my second pull of the summer banner, so i'm vv happy. i think he's +atk/-def too!!


----------



## Alienfish

vel said:


> guess who got summer leo <3 it was my second pull of the summer banner, so i'm vv happy. i think he's +atk/-def too!!



ya guys are too lucky.. share it pls <3  grats tho i want him too lol.. 

doing those boring stratum quests for feathers and snorbs lol


----------



## Hyoshido

+HP -DEF

Not the most ideal IV's but I can make her work with the right skills \o/


----------



## Cress

My Alm just singlehandedly killed an Azura, and yes, she still had her Sapphire Lance+.
ASkilledAlmCanBeatAnyAzura


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Heh 


Spoiler


----------



## Thunder

I don't think I'd ever inherit from a GHB unit, even tho half of them I never plan on using.


----------



## Alienfish

I could do that I think, I only had like a real crappy Ursula anyways so.. rip.

Also lol Corrin better win all this gauntlet crap.. unless all the whales decide to abandon her bc Gaius jajaja


----------



## Cress

Speaking of inheriting from GHB units, I found this Corrin in the Gauntlet.


Spoiler








Who would sacrifice Ursula to give ANYONE Blarwolf???? DEATH BLOW WOULD BE A MUCH BETTER CHOICE IF YOU REALLY WANTED TO SACRIFICE HER

Although I did battle a Leo (non-summer) that round so Corrin way overkilled him but still. Why.


And yeah I'd have to be either REALLY desperate or the GHB unit in question has an exclusive skill to make me ever consider sacrificing them.
I do want to try this Berkut's Lance+ and Water Boost build on my Oboro, but I'm not killing 2 Berkuts for that, so I'm just waiting until another Water Boost character comes around.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Speaking of inheriting from GHB units, I found this Corrin in the Gauntlet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would sacrifice Ursula to give ANYONE Blarwolf???? DEATH BLOW WOULD BE A MUCH BETTER CHOICE IF YOU REALLY WANTED TO SACRIFICE HER
> 
> Although I did battle a Leo (non-summer) that round so Corrin way overkilled him but still. Why.
> 
> 
> And yeah I'd have to be either REALLY desperate or the GHB unit in question has an exclusive skill to make me ever consider sacrificing them.
> I do want to try this Berkut's Lance+ and Water Boost build on my Oboro, but I'm not killing 2 Berkuts for that, so I'm just waiting until another Water Boost character comes around.



I'm beginning to build a defensive Berkut; i'm planning on making a Donnel 5* and inheriting Brave Lance + onto Berkut as well as running Swap, Bonfire, Earth Boost from a 4* Boey, Quick Riposte 2 from a 4* Subaki and Threaten Atk from a 4* Hawkeye. Gonna use either his regular Ward Cavalry or Fortify Cavalry from a 4* Jagen for horse emblem.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I actually had promoted another zephiel for my armor team, and because of how rarely I use armor units because it seems you need to slap on distant counter on most to be good, I just fed the extra copy I had. I could've summoned from the Life and Death banner going on right now, but that seemed like more of a risk


----------



## Alienfish

talking about banners, i hope i get some fodder with a good b skill i can give to summer robin man.. :/

other than **** i really need lele


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hnnnnggg, I want Eirika or Ephraim so badly 

Tomorrow is the first day of swapped rates and free first summons. Wishing everyone luck that they get the 4 star fodder needed for their heroes, and the 5 star they want on their first summon


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Updates up! They finally added the ability to reroll the training stratum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's a seal that was mined that avoids abilities like desperation, vantage, etc. The Elise I was gonna finish building up by the end of today is sad now


----------



## Cress

How full is everyone's Catalog? I have 110/159 heroes so far. Would be 111 if I wasn't on vacation when Legion was up.
Right now I'm replaying story mode missions so I can at least have the silhouettes of every character. Although I forget if you saw characters like Hector and Azura in any story missions, but they're common af in arena so it shouldn't take long to get them added.


----------



## noxephi

do any of you know if the first free summon applies to the banners that are already running?


----------



## Thunder

noxephi said:


> do any of you know if the first free summon applies to the banners that are already running?



It didn't show it for me, but it's possible that goes up when your dueling swords reset?

edit: scratch that



Cress said:


> How full is everyone's Catalog? I have 110/159 heroes so far. Would be 111 if I wasn't on vacation when Legion was up.
> Right now I'm replaying story mode missions so I can at least have the silhouettes of every character. Although I forget if you saw characters like Hector and Azura in any story missions, but they're common af in arena so it shouldn't take long to get them added.



I think Hector is definitely somewhere in the story mode since I used him to grind a "defeat ## armored units" mission when the game was first released. Probably somewhere in world of blazing.

I'm at 93 right now without any silhouettes.


----------



## Alienfish

Ughh those free crap didn't help at all, nor did the free snorbs crap ugh. Oh well I probably have to buy anyways with my rotten luck. Oh well at least I had crap to give my S!Robin so now to grind a crapton of SP :^) Might waste my other Lucina bc some stuff to but I'll see what IVs she has after 40 if I should merge her with the one I have or not.

Also well that new bound battle banner was disappoint as usual lel.


----------



## Garrett

I pulled 4* Fae with my free summon. Not too bad as I didn't have her already and that now gives me all the current dragons. I kept pulling and got the usual 3* duplicate trash so I stopped. 

I love being able to reroll the training tower. Much better if you're training up specific units.


----------



## Alienfish

Garrett said:


> I pulled 4* Fae with my free summon. Not too bad as I didn't have her already and that now gives me all the current dragons. I kept pulling and got the usual 3* duplicate trash so I stopped.
> 
> I love being able to reroll the training tower. Much better if you're training up specific units.



Oh yeah man. I hate when you got like 5 units in a stratum and you were lit no chance against them haha.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Garrett said:


> I pulled 4* Fae with my free summon. Not too bad as I didn't have her already and that now gives me all the current dragons. I kept pulling and got the usual 3* duplicate trash so I stopped.
> 
> I love being able to reroll the training tower. Much better if you're training up specific units.



Urgh I got a 3* Henry. I guess its Ignis and G Tomebreaker fodder though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot about the hero catalog! I have 92/159 heroes right now.


----------



## Alienfish

Omfg I give up on this game now.. got some snorbs bc hey I had some dough to spend...

Nope not a ****ing single summer unit. at all. Got a few 4* fodder but uuurgh I just wanna delete this account and re-roll til I get Chrom on a new one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

re catalog, 93/159  yes bad luck galore lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Its okay, I'm just saving my orbs for Thursday so I can waste them all on Hero Fest and get no 5*'s



Yeah I'll guess I waste more on that but seriously can someone just take my account and poop on it


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Omfg I give up on this game now.. got some snorbs bc hey I had some dough to spend...
> 
> Nope not a ****ing single summer unit. at all. Got a few 4* fodder but uuurgh I just wanna delete this account and re-roll til I get Chrom on a new one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> re catalog, 93/159  yes bad luck galore lol



Its okay, I'm just saving my orbs for Thursday so I can waste them all on Hero Fest and get no 5*'s


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Omfg I give up on this game now.. got some snorbs bc hey I had some dough to spend...
> 
> Nope not a ****ing single summer unit. at all. Got a few 4* fodder but uuurgh I just wanna delete this account and re-roll til I get Chrom on a new one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> re catalog, 93/159  yes bad luck galore lol



Its okay, I'm just saving my orbs for Thursday so I can waste them all on Hero Fest and get no 5*'s


----------



## Alienfish

glitch post i guess le sigh. 

but yeah last time i try on a seasonal banner really. i just wanna start over.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I nearly had a heart attack


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got another chrom from the free summon Sheila's gonna kill me  but he doesn't have any good skills for fodder. Maybe defiant defense


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Got another chrom from the free summon [/s]Sheila's gonna kill me [/s] but he doesn't have any good skills for fodder. Maybe defiant defense



yes im gonna kill you.. grrr.

also i wouldn't care if he had like **** iVs if I ever get one... Like... red is my least fav color meow lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Got another chrom from the free summon Sheila's gonna kill me  but he doesn't have any good skills for fodder. Maybe defiant defense



I wish I had Chrom...


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> I wish I had Chrom...



Yeah.. I have one Spring Chrom but I want his regular cre- I mean Chrom form too :c

I mean stop giving me Eirika and Sophia and whatnot crap


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jesus christ that infernal BHB was a tough cookie btu I managed to do it with my trusty horse emblem


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Back at tier 19 . Gonna get myself kicked back to 18 for the 4 orbs, than go back to 19. The 10th can't come sooner, I have 31 orbs I'm tempted to spend


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just gonna post this here before I drop...


Spoiler











Wasted 18 orbs on the TT banner for a Delthea. There was a session with 4 blues, and they were all 3 star mages :|


----------



## Alienfish

CAEDA YOU ARE NOT CHROM.

I usually don't care too much about GHB lol I can only get like the lowest junk so ...rip.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm already sick of seeing multiples of the same hero -_- Taking on 2 Hector's or Ryoma's are the bane of me

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the refresh button on the training tower is making training Marth and Tiki a breezeeee


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 205517
> 
> I'm already sick of seeing multiples of the same hero -_- Taking on 2 Hector's or Ryoma's are the bane of me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the refresh button on the training tower is making training Marth and Tiki a breezeeee



Refresh is like the best thing ever .. I mean I hate getting like 5 mages on the TS levels lol


----------



## Alienfish

My body is ready for tomorrow... I swear unless I get something useful now I'm really tempted to take a looong break from this. (Not only bc I never get Chrom but my RNG seed are like the worst I ever got on those luck games uuugh)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> My body is ready for tomorrow... I swear unless I get something useful now I'm really tempted to take a looong break from this. (Not only bc I never get Chrom but my RNG seed are like the worst I ever got on those luck games uuugh)



Lets all hope. I want some juicy 5*'s


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Lets all hope. I want some juicy 5*'s



Yeah that too.. Well I need more good red units in general *cough* cream, i mean chrom *cough* and other stuff that is not donnel or barst and bartre lolol.

also if there is one unit i never had, it's kagero :/


----------



## Garrett

Yes, I want a Kagero too. I have a bunch of thieves but I have such trouble trying to level them up. Kagero looks like she has the most potential.

Got another Bartre with my free pull. Yay me ....


----------



## Alienfish

Garrett said:


> Yes, I want a Kagero too. I have a bunch of thieves but I have such trouble trying to level them up. Kagero looks like she has the most potential.
> 
> Got another Bartre with my free pull. Yay me ....



Yeah she's one of a few useful colorless as for ninjas/thieves, the others are imo mostly for SI.. or idek i haven't made much use of the 38475 units thieves haha.







me rn for tomorrow


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Yeah she's one of a few useful colorless as for ninjas/thieves, the others are imo mostly for SI.. or idek i haven't made much use of the 38475 units thieves haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me rn for tomorrow



 o_o

Also got another 5* Marth...


----------



## noxephi

look who I got from my free pull yesterday!



and I'm so excited for tomorrow. I've got 70 orbs saved up and I'll be pulling on every color but green since I've got Julia already!


----------



## SensaiGallade

noxephi said:


> look who I got from my free pull yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 205584
> 
> and I'm so excited for tomorrow. I've got 70 orbs saved up and I'll be pulling on every color but green since I've got Julia already!



We're a part of the Delthea fan club now!


----------



## Alienfish

Lol my boyfriend also got Delthea from a free pull yesterday I think

I already have her from the focus banner but still cool people got her.. I like her aside from her loli boobs chestplate lel


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Lol my boyfriend also got Delthea from a free pull yesterday I think
> 
> I already have her from the focus banner but still cool people got her.. I like her aside from her loli boobs chestplate lel



My body is so ready for tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

Game, in the name of the holy Goddess Mila, please allow Takumi to appear before me tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish

*prays for Chrom real bad*

Or give me any cool unit I don't have or  do need just not those porn mustaches or donnel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Why is everyone getting Delthea :-(((

I am excited for tomorrow, but I am having low expectations with my 26 orbs rn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Garrett said:


> Yes, I want a Kagero too. I have a bunch of thieves but I have such trouble trying to level them up. Kagero looks like she has the most potential.
> 
> Got another Bartre with my free pull. Yay me ....



I managed to get 2 kageros whIle going through colourless hell. They were both bad IV's with +Atk/-Spd or +Spd/-Atk, so they're just sitting in my barracks. Might promote one and give her dagger to my saizo one day because hes best ninja


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Why is everyone getting Delthea :-(((
> 
> I am excited for tomorrow, but I am having low expectations with my 26 orbs rn.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get 2 kageros whIle going through colourless hell. They were both bad IV's with +Atk/-Spd or +Spd/-Atk, so they're just sitting in my barracks. Might promote one and give her dagger to my saizo one day because hes best ninja



I got another Marth too :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> I got another Marth too :/



Escape route fodder I guess? Tho Wings of Mercy is better


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Escape route fodder I guess? Tho Wings of Mercy is better



Nah I just merged him with the ine I got 2 days ago


----------



## Zireael

Funny to see so many getting Delthea from the free summon. I've been fairly lucky with both free summons, both times I pulled a 5* focus, but neither of them were the ones I wanted (Lilina and Gray). But I can't complain since they're free! Too bad neither of them are good fodder units but it's something to add to my collection of 5*s. I actually pulled a Delthea as well the day before the new banner came out and I was devastated to see that she's -atk. So what did I do? I rage pulled on the new banner and got diddly-squat. I'm officially an idiot with 27 orbs left.

Figured I'd post my husbando though since I haven't posted here in a while.






I'll probably give him LnD/Luna at some point whenever I get the fodder for him but for now he's been racking up a lot of defense wins for me! Very fun to use.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvenfrost said:


> Funny to see so many getting Delthea from the free summon. I've been fairly lucky with both free summons, both times I pulled a 5* focus, but neither of them were the ones I wanted (Lilina and Gray). But I can't complain since they're free! Too bad neither of them are good fodder units but it's something to add to my collection of 5*s. I actually pulled a Delthea as well the day before the new banner came out and I was devastated to see that she's -atk. So what did I do? I rage pulled on the new banner and got diddly-squat. I'm officially an idiot with 27 orbs left.
> 
> Figured I'd post my husbando though since I haven't posted here in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably give him LnD/Luna at some point whenever I get the fodder for him but for now he's been racking up a lot of defense wins for me! Very fun to use.



What's the Delthea's boon? Her positive IV?


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> What's the Delthea's boon? Her positive IV?



She's +res. I guess she's not entirely unusable since she comes with innate death blow but it hurts to know that she could've at least been neutral atk instead of minus. Are there any builds out there for a -atk Delthea?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvenfrost said:


> She's +res. I guess she's not entirely unusable since she comes with innate death blow but it hurts to know that she could've at least been neutral atk instead of minus. Are there any builds out there for a -atk Delthea?



I sought out the good people of the Reddit community and they've suggested running Fury as A slot, Lancebreaker or Desperation as B slot and her normal Drive Attack as the C slot. Fury can be obtained from a 4* Hinata, Lancebreaker from a 4* Arthur or Narcian and Desperation from a 4* Shanna. Since she's getting that extra buff in resistance, I would recommend either Iceberg or Glacies, more the latter to compensate for her reduced attack. A support could be Reposition.


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> I sought out the good people of the Reddit community and they've suggested running Fury as A slot, Lancebreaker or Desperation as B slot and her normal Drive Attack as the C slot. Fury can be obtained from a 4* Hinata, Lancebreaker from a 4* Arthur or Narcian and Desperation from a 4* Shanna. Since she's getting that extra buff in resistance, I would recommend either Iceberg or Glacies, more the latter to compensate for her reduced attack. A support could be Reposition.



That's a good idea, though I'm still hesitant to use so many good fodder units on a bad Delthea. Maybe I'll get lucky and pull another sometime, but for now I'll probably keep Robin as my main blue for red/colourless coverage. He's been my MVP since launch and he's been optimally built for a while now, I'd need something really special to replace him, especially since my other units are fairly squishy.

Honestly I'm hoping that another batch of Sacred Stones characters come out soon with the Valter GHB. I'd love to have Seth. Then again, I'm also sitting with a pitiful amount of orbs so... Maybe later.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvenfrost said:


> That's a good idea, though I'm still hesitant to use so many good fodder units on a bad Delthea. Maybe I'll get lucky and pull another sometime, but for now I'll probably keep Robin as my main blue for red/colourless coverage. He's been my MVP since launch and he's been optimally built for a while now, I'd need something really special to replace him, especially since my other units are fairly squishy.
> 
> Honestly I'm hoping that another batch of Sacred Stones characters come out soon with the Valter GHB. I'd love to have Seth. Then again, I'm also sitting with a pitiful amount of orbs so... Maybe later.



Blow your orbs on hero fest tomorrow...


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> Blow your orbs on hero fest tomorrow...



Oh don't tempt me. After the first summer banner I promised myself I'd save for Choose Your Legends, but look what happened. At least there's a free summon now, I think that's enough to keep me happy while I recover my once glorious orb horde.

... You're right, I probably will though.


----------



## Alienfish

Thinking if I should save my free orbs and stuff and wait for an actual Chrom banner or not, it's not that I get what's focus anyways (hello, got a regular Lucina on summer banner wtf)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Thinking if I should save my free orbs and stuff and wait for an actual Chrom banner or not, it's not that I get what's focus anyways (hello, got a regular Lucina on summer banner wtf)



It should definitely be easier to get Chrom now knowing that 4*'s are much easier to get now


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> It should definitely be easier to get Chrom now knowing that 4*'s are much easier to get now



Yeah, can't disagree with that though. Just gotta get lucky to get lots of Red's.


----------



## Bunnilla

Anyone want to add me?
My ID: 8105440294


----------



## Zireael

Bunnilla said:


> Anyone want to add me?
> My ID: 8105440294



I added you! I think I posted mine on the first page but I'll paste it again here if anyone else wants to add me as well.

4841186022


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

25 orbs going into the hero fest. Can't wait to be disappointed :')

Here's my code if anyone wants to add me 
3319292766

- - - Post Merge - - -







WOOOAHH!!! Thought they were something else!!!
Colourless hell, here I come! Right after I fail to summon a Julia that actually has okay enough IV's


----------



## SensaiGallade

Half an hour to gooooo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wasted 29 orbs on crap . This only lasts 8 days too wtf


----------



## SensaiGallade

60 orbs got me Julia and a few 4* I dont have. Julia was the last summon...


----------



## noxephi

saving up my orbs was totally worth it!





Ike is +atk -def, which honestly isn't too bad. Ninian is +res -spd which is a little more inconvenient, but she's still great to have!!

 I got some nice 4 star inheritance characters, too, plus a couple I hadn't gotten yet like Laslow, Chrom, Lachesis, and Lucius. I was very excited about Lucius especially.


----------



## Cress

Gonna save my orbs until the last day in case some other banner pops up, but you won't BELIEVE what I got from my free summon!


Spoiler: It's surprising






Spoiler: No it really is



It was a +Def Mae.
That's my second one.

I mean thankfully neither of them are -Atk or -Spd but, game pls. What is Mae going to do with extra defense, she still won't even hit 20 defense.


----------



## Alienfish

ALM YOU ARE NOT CHROM STOP RUINING EVERYTHING (free summon but is2g this games hates me)

Might see if I can buy some orbs and waste but hfdsgfhsfdgshdf create a wakipidea articl on this


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> ALM YOU ARE NOT CHROM STOP RUINING EVERYTHING (free summon but is2g this games hates me)
> 
> Might see if I can buy some orbs and waste but hfdsgfhsfdgshdf create a wakipidea articl on this



Chrom will come in time, besides Alm is the Hero of Prophecy

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish

Alm you still suck and thanks for ruining my rates...

Oh Sheena, got her too many times don't even use her haha.


----------



## Thunder

This is me using up all my good luck.

And this is me with my +Spd, -Atk bad luck.


----------



## Alienfish

^Rest in peace.

But yeah I swear I will get like Ike x10 if I even try more lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Urgh I want Ike so bad! I never got him on his release banner, instead I got Soren


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Urgh I want Ike so bad! I never got him on his release banner, instead I got Soren



I'd rather have him tbh lol.

Oh right I forgot I also got a 3* crappy Palla. Like stop giving me those ??


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> I'd rather have him tbh lol.
> 
> Oh right I forgot I also got a 3* crappy Palla. Like stop giving me those ??



Moonbow and Goad Fliers fodder


----------



## Alienfish

ATHENA AND LILINA YOU ARE NOT CHROM

*gives up on this **** and contemplating making a new account*


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> ATHENA AND LILINA YOU ARE NOT CHROM
> 
> *gives up on this **** and contemplating making a new account*



I pulled my first Athena today o_o


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> I pulled my first Athena today o_o



+def athena it seems tho lol

+hp -def lilina 

ugh  kms


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm gonna speed through the TT trial tomorrow so I can get the orbs needed to summon. Istg, if I don't get a Julia, I'm gonna flip out. Hopefully it'll be like the last TT where Reinhardt just destroys almost everything 

Edit: I just realized I had no bonus unit except for berkut. Guess it'll take me longer then


----------



## Garrett

Pulled a 4* Laslow with my free summon on the new banner. Big whoop. Decided not to summon any more until the next banner.

Was bored later and decided to summon again anyway. Saw a red so pulled and got a 5* Ike. Super happy as I didn't have him already. 

Didn't pull again as I figured I've used up my luck in that banner.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah man not gonna waste more RLC on this unless they actually get a Chrom banner. Like the game really don't want me to have that one unit?? ffs.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I kinda stopped playing the game rip, I never got any of the summer units/heroes :')
I saw a new one too but that didn't encourage or motivate me to go on.. lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just levelled up Tobin because I had nothing to do. At least he's a good Hector slayer. I've also been doing the hard versions of chain challenges to promote my Anna or Peri because that's the only 5 star I'll get this week


----------



## Alienfish

Should level up my regular Leo more and give him Tharja's book bc he seem to have some good stats or idk he slayed most **** at his level so.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> Should level up my regular Leo more and give him Tharja's book bc he seem to have some good stats or idk he slayed most **** at his level so.



Definitely consider giving him rauorblade if you ever want to use him. His stats aren't anything special but with the blade tome and horse buffs, he's pretty strong.


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Definitely consider giving him rauorblade if you ever want to use him. His stats aren't anything special but with the blade tome and horse buffs, he's pretty strong.



Yeah I have a 5* tharja so nps.. actually i don't think he's that weak just yet but yeah he's more useful than tharja for sure sometimes


----------



## SensaiGallade

I've never been so dishearted. I accidentaly fed my new +SPEEED Eirika to Sheena instead of my crappy IV one );

Grieve with me my children...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit I just realized how stoned Julia looks.


----------



## Alienfish

^Sophia too lol in a way.

THANKS IS/NINTY FOR REMAKING TT FINALLY I CAN DO HARD


----------



## Hopeless Opus

im so glad bc the hero's fest was actually nice to me unlike last time where my damn rate went up to 6.50. i got ninian who i've been wanting since the beginning of me joining feh, and i got two julias. bad thing is the ninian and one of the julias is minus speed. so gg to me. but god i screamed when i got ninian like yes queennn


----------



## Alienfish

i got athena with crap stats so might use her for SI and a Lilian but eh idk if I can use her much so

crap banner not wasting a single orb meow until they do a proper chrom banner


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> ^Sophia too lol in a way.
> 
> THANKS IS/NINTY FOR REMAKING TT FINALLY I CAN DO HARD



I'm able to lunatic now where I wasn't before! I'm using Celica, Delthea, Xander and Camilla as my main team.


----------



## Alienfish

Lol nah I have too bad team and skills for that ugh. Why are those maps so elitist :/


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Lol nah I have too bad team and skills for that ugh. Why are those maps so elitist :/



The only map I may struggle with is the last one with Sonya


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> The only map I may struggle with is the last one with Sonya



I mean in general, you need like a full team of some kind of heal skill on each and reposition spam.. Like bruh come on not everyone are AAA elitist playres.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> I mean in general, you need like a full team of some kind of heal skill on each and reposition spam.. Like bruh come on not everyone are AAA elitist playres.



You really don't. Celica has Reciprocal Aid and Xander has Reposition for me, that's it and I've managed to pull through and get over 6k points within 2 hours


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> You really don't. Celica has Reciprocal Aid and Xander has Reposition for me, that's it and I've managed to pull through and get over 6k points within 2 hours



Wow really, I don't get how people do like the two hardest.. do you have some incredibly secret skillset or stuff :|


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Wow really, I don't get how people do like the two hardest.. do you have some incredibly secret skillset or stuff :|



Its not really a secret. Celica has Ragnarok, RA, Moonbow, Distant Def, Renewal 1 and Spur Def 3, Delthea has all her original skill except for having Desperation 2, Xander has Siegfried, Reposition, Ignis, Armoured Blow 3, Vantage 3 and Hone Cavalry and Camilla has Brave Axe +, Swap, Iceberg, Iote's Shield, G Tomebreaker 3 and Goad Fliers. Xander and Camilla still have their buff skills on for Horse and Flier Emblem. Plus bonus characters get stat buffs so Celica and Delthea are stronger


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Its not really a secret. Celica has Ragnarok, RA, Moonbow, Distant Def, Renewal 1 and Spur Def 3, Delthea has all her original skill except for having Desperation 2, Xander has Siegfried, Reposition, Ignis, Armoured Blow 3, Vantage 3 and Hone Cavalry and Camilla has Brave Axe +, Swap, Iceberg, Iote's Shield, G Tomebreaker 3 and Goad Fliers. Xander and Camilla still have their buff skills on for Horse and Flier Emblem. Plus bonus characters get stat buffs so Celica and Delthea are stronger



Makes sense I guess, still wish they wouldn't do it so.. I wouldn't say hard but annoying to keep up unless you have a+ teams like that

Also knew I shoulda trained my Delthea lel


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ah this Tempest Trial is so easy compared to the last two. Frederick really helped tank the Saizo in the last stage

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got a non-focus Hawkeye off the hero fest banner. Wtf


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ah this Tempest Trial is so easy compared to the last two. Frederick really helped tank the Saizo in the last stage
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just got a non-focus Hawkeye off the hero fest banner. Wtf


I always get non-focus crap, join the club :^)

Yeah way better than those before it, shamed masked marth was not on this one lol :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> I always get non-focus crap, join the club :^)
> 
> Yeah way better than those before it, shamed masked marth was not on this one lol :/



I feel welcome ;-;

Oh, ya thanks for reminding me. I still haven't touched that 5 star version and I should. I got Clive a few minutes ago and when I went to view his art, I legit thought his beauty mark was a smudge on my screen


----------



## Alienfish

Wish I actually grinded back then for him rip

Grats on Clive, idk if I will make it that far but yeah as long as I get the next set(s) of snorbs I'm good


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

"The chances of there being more than 2 green orbs in one summoning session is less than 4%, let's just save up for 2 pulls incase there are 2 green orbs"



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

^I've gotten a lot of one color several times so idek how "uncommon" that is lol.. Grats if you're going for Julia though


----------



## SensaiGallade

How many points are people on?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm at 11k. Would've been higher but I'm too occupied with splatoon


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm at 11k. Would've been higher but I'm too occupied with splatoon



Oooh same gurrl. These daily bonuses are a huge help.

I'd also recommend you all check this out. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qFz4LXNUcgiYn3g/edit?usp=sheets_home&ths=true

Its a reward tracker for this Tempest Trials! What you do is save the spreadsheet to your Google Drive and once that's done, input your points so far into the Progress cell. It will then calculate on average how many points you will need per day to unlock the main rewards, being the 5* Clive, Hardy Bearing Sacred Seal and the max rewards at 99k.

Here's mine as an example:


----------



## SensaiGallade

Also just got Chrom o_o


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aha same. I got another one earlier because there were no green orbs


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aha same. I got another one earlier because there were no green orbs



I was just pulling reds for Ike and he came along. I feel bad for Shelia, she'll be mad.

Also got my first Effie and Reinhardt, 4* but idc


----------



## Thunder

I've been pulling a lot of 5 stars from the hero fest banner but they've all come with funky IVs. The Julia I just pulled is -hp but +def, so uh, at least she can tank a couple Ike attacks now.


----------



## Alienfish

Shtap getting my Chroms :[

Oh well good things this TT is actually nice so I can rack up some snorbs for whatever proper Chrom banner they can possibly release unless they bring back Xander GHB


----------



## GreggoryLee

. . .


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah need all the orbs I can get now haha.

I have Ninian but I don't really use her much wish I could get Azura or some more useful dancer.. shame the Olivia I had were crap status but good SI fodder.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> I've been pulling a lot of 5 stars from the hero fest banner but they've all come with funky IVs. The Julia I just pulled is -hp but +def, so uh, at least she can tank a couple Ike attacks now.



Urgh I wish I was that lucky. Ive only got Julia and Sheena from the Hero Fest Banner. Ive been trying for Ike but going no where so far.


----------



## Alienfish

Omg Sheena I swear I have at least two of them lame pulls is my middle name. No I don't really use those heavy units so they just rot lel

(stop stealing my chroms is2g lol)


----------



## GreggoryLee

. . .


----------



## Cress

I've been having a field day with this Tempest since I'm running an Echoes team and all 4 of my members are bonus units (Alm, Celica, Genny, and Sonya. I'm gonna rotate between Genny and Clive who I'll start training up tomorrow) so my entire team gets busted stats to counter the enemy's busted stats. It feels good to know how the AI feels.
My favorite though is Alm, who goes up to *59 HP, 57 Attack, 34 Speed* (which is basically 40 thanks to Wind Boost and because lol 59 HP, it's gonna be up most of the time) *and 32 Defense. That's before any buffs too.* (And his Res is average at 24 or something like that) The only time I've seen him below half HP was when I purposefully used him to bait a Mae. So a Blue Mage only took out half of the health of a -Res sword unit with already meh Resistance. gg balanced game


----------



## tumut

TEMPEST IS SO EASY NOW WTF
(not that I mind)

Also I need Celica


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got another ****ing lucius on the Hero Fest banner. Why is it giving me crappy non focus heroes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realized I can auto battle on level 30 hard for the tempest trials. It nets me 300 points at 4 minutes to the 500 I was getting on the highest stratum at 10 minutes. Now I can play more splatoon


----------



## tumut

Sheila said:


> Omg Sheena I swear I have at least two of them lame pulls is my middle name. No I don't really use those heavy units so they just rot lel
> 
> (stop stealing my chroms is2g lol)


Sheena is really good and can tank both magic and melee

Anyone else see how garbage gamepedias new tier list is

Kagero is B+ now
Jagen moved up two tiers
Julia is A+ in Reinhardt meta because she's "slow"
Est is now better than Ephraim and Azura????
It's so bad it's hilarious


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

tumut said:


> Sheena is really good and can tank both magic and melee
> 
> Anyone else see how garbage gamepedias new tier list is
> 
> Kagero is B+ now
> Jagen moved up two tiers
> Julia is A+ in Reinhardt meta because she's "slow"
> Est is now better than Ephraim and Azura????
> It's so bad it's hilarious



Is that the tier list where they ranked people higher because of defense ploy?


----------



## Bunnilla

I got a 5 star ninian and genny from hero fest. I love them both ❤


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is that the tier list where they ranked people higher because of defense ploy?



The adjustments to the tier list is turning the whole thing into a meme. Apparently Defence Ploy makes Est an S rank tier, or should I say _Est_ tier.

I'll leave now...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> The adjustments to the tier list is turning the whole thing into a meme. Apparently Defence Ploy makes Est an S rank tier, or should I say _Est_ tier.
> 
> I'll leave now...



Ahaha, I've seen that! I still send her home everytime I get her tho.

Just got the 5 star Clive. Another 5 star I won't use


----------



## GreggoryLee

. . .


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahaha, I've seen that! I still send her home everytime I get her tho.
> 
> Just got the 5 star Clive. Another 5 star I won't use



Been slacking a bit on TT, was training a Mae. I'm on 22k now

- - - Post Merge - - -



pychi said:


> LOL
> i really love est (her design is sooo pretty, especially in the style used in heroes) so i'm really happy to hear this! it was...pretty ...completely...unexpected though!
> they are always changing things around in the tier list i honestly never know what to expect, i hope none of my faves get downgraded :S



I don't trust the Gamepedia's list which is why I use Gamepress instead.


----------



## Cress

Honestly all of the tier lists I've seen are bad; the 1 exception is this one list I saw on reddit. It was made by 1 person back in April, but it was really accurate at the time I thought. (I remember the top 3 being Olivia, Azura, and Ninian in that order. Gaius was last and right above him was Lachesis iirc. Skill Inheritance wasn't considered). But Gamepedia's is on a whole new level of bad now. I mean, at least Azama is no longer in A+ above the likes of Genny and some of the horse healers, but now Jaffar is useless gutter trash and the worst dagger user? (Below Gaius and Matthew? I don't THINK so). Est has always been S, that's surprisingly nothing new. Alm in B while the rest of the Falchion users are A (and Lucina in A+) is just wrong. Also put Oboro back in A tier pls & ty

With that said, I still use Gamepedia for looking up stats as I love the layout much more than Gamepress', but anything that might have some hint of bias or opinion on that website should be ignored since a lot of the unit builds are pretty garbo as well.


----------



## Garrett

I am loving auto battle with tempest trials. Just got 5* Clive and upgraded my Camilla to 5* with the feathers. 

I find those tier ranks a bunch of hooey. My M!Robin demolishes in arena but no one seems to rate him.


----------



## GreggoryLee

. . .


----------



## himeki

is there a limit to how many times you can use inherit skill on one unit?? ive given my summer tiki like a ton of skills since im trying to make her into a good unit but now whenever i tru a character it just puts an X over it :/


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Honestly all of the tier lists I've seen are bad; the 1 exception is this one list I saw on reddit. It was made by 1 person back in April, but it was really accurate at the time I thought. (I remember the top 3 being Olivia, Azura, and Ninian in that order. Gaius was last and right above him was Lachesis iirc. Skill Inheritance wasn't considered). But Gamepedia's is on a whole new level of bad now. I mean, at least Azama is no longer in A+ above the likes of Genny and some of the horse healers, but now Jaffar is useless gutter trash and the worst dagger user? (Below Gaius and Matthew? I don't THINK so). Est has always been S, that's surprisingly nothing new. Alm in B while the rest of the Falchion users are A (and Lucina in A+) is just wrong. Also put Oboro back in A tier pls & ty
> 
> With that said, I still use Gamepedia for looking up stats as I love the layout much more than Gamepress', but anything that might have some hint of bias or opinion on that website should be ignored since a lot of the unit builds are pretty garbo as well.



Yeah, the tier lists the FEH Reddit makes are very reliable since everyone gets a say on where they think everyone should be placed.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

himeki said:


> is there a limit to how many times you can use inherit skill on one unit?? ive given my summer tiki like a ton of skills since im trying to make her into a good unit but now whenever i tru a character it just puts an X over it :/



Is it because you're trying to get the skill off a unit with a heart? Whenever I get a 4 star, it hearts them, so I have to unheart them before I get rid of them. There's a setting for it too, but I'm too lazy to actually fix it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Three 5 stars in one day isn't so bad. Too bad ones an axe user that sucks compared to my other axe units, a horse unit that has okay stats, and lucius.


----------



## himeki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it because you're trying to get the skill off a unit with a heart? Whenever I get a 4 star, it hearts them, so I have to unheart them before I get rid of them. There's a setting for it too, but I'm too lazy to actually fix it



yeah i just noticed kjfhkfjhfkjfhkfjhfkjh  i still had them saved from when i didnt have an 5* heroes kfjfkjh


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it because you're trying to get the skill off a unit with a heart? Whenever I get a 4 star, it hearts them, so I have to unheart them before I get rid of them. There's a setting for it too, but I'm too lazy to actually fix it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Three 5 stars in one day isn't so bad. Too bad ones an axe user that sucks compared to my other axe units, a horse unit that has okay stats, and lucius.



You can disable that function you know in the settings.


----------



## himeki

also is it just me who keeps getting beach xanders???? i keep summoning green + red orbs on the nohr summer one since i want elise and leo to finish the set, but literally every time i keep getting xander??? ive had 3 so far //dies// and on the two ylissian summers i did i got 2 beach tikis in one summon???


----------



## Cress

pychi said:


> OH OK LOL jaffar and azama that low/high???!?! WOW i see what you mean. there is no way that list is accurate. sorry if i said or did anything wrong, i have honestly never talked to anyone about fe heroes before and decided to join the thread because it seemed fun. i wouldn't say i felt intimidated, but i knew there would be a lot of things i did not know that were more apparent to others. i'm very willing to learn because i enjoy playing, so thanks for telling me to avoid gamepedia...i do play everyday now but i honestly consider myself a noob lol


This thread is pretty relaxed so feel welcome to say whatever 


himeki said:


> is there a limit to how many times you can use inherit skill on one unit?? ive given my summer tiki like a ton of skills since im trying to make her into a good unit but now whenever i tru a character it just puts an X over it :/


There's no limit besides the skills that can't be inherited by certain units (for example, an armor unit learning Goad Fliers, or a non-healer trying to learn a healing spell).
I have someone on my friend list that's inherited EVERY POSSOBLE SKILL onto his Eliwood. I think he's spent the SP to learn all of them as well. This is what whales do to entertain themselves.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I almost beat squad assault 2, but I accidently dragged a character on the last stage without meaning too. So now I'm replaying each stage trying to remember the exact steps I've used to beat it. I already used 4 stamina potions


----------



## himeki

Cress said:


> This thread is pretty relaxed so feel welcome to say whatever
> 
> There's no limit besides the skills that can't be inherited by certain units (for example, an armor unit learning Goad Fliers, or a non-healer trying to learn a healing spell).
> *I have someone on my friend list that's inherited EVERY POSSOBLE SKILL onto his Eliwood*. I think he's spent the SP to learn all of them as well. This is what whales do to entertain themselves.



HOLY **** FKHFJFHK NICE


----------



## Cress

Cress said:


> Honestly all of the tier lists I've seen are bad; the 1 exception is this one list I saw on reddit. It was made by 1 person back in April, but it was really accurate at the time I thought. (I remember the top 3 being Olivia, Azura, and Ninian in that order. Gaius was last and right above him was Lachesis iirc. Skill Inheritance wasn't considered)


Found it if anyone wants to see it. Remember that it looks funky now but this was made all the way back in April, so things were really different back then (like Genny, and therefore Wrathful Staff, wasn't out yet, so the healer section is a bit awkward looking back on it).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I forgot my Frederick has drag back equipped, so he committed suicide by moving into the red mages area. This was the last turn too on the last level of the second chain challenge, so I was frustrated because my dancer couldn't reach him to get out of his spot


----------



## Thunder

I'd always forget that my Eirika had drag back until it either got me into or out of trouble.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i finally got another five star from the nohrian summer banner
boey
and tbh, i'm really not upset about it. over these past 3 days i've gotten 5 5 stars. i'm extremely satisfied.
but i wish it would've been a focus. since yknow... elise AND xander are green focus lol!


----------



## noxephi

anybody have recommendations for how to build a +atk -def Ike? I kinda like the idea of heavy blade if it can trigger quick activation of Aether, and vantage could be nice, but I also see a lot of sets that recommend qr3, fury, and a faster charging special like moonbow. I don't really know that I want to use the feathers to 5 star Subaki just to get qr3, I guess? and I'm still not totally sure what to use for the C slot or the utility slot.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

noxephi said:


> anybody have recommendations for how to build a +atk -def Ike? I kinda like the idea of heavy blade if it can trigger quick activation of Aether, and vantage could be nice, but I also see a lot of sets that recommend qr3, fury, and a faster charging special like moonbow. I don't really know that I want to use the feathers to 5 star Subaki just to get qr3, I guess? and I'm still not totally sure what to use for the C slot or the utility slot.



QR3 isn't really necessary because the difference from 2 to 3 is 10%. If you want to raise your arena score, then use 3, but if not, 2 is just as good. For his C slot, I'd use threaten attack or defense

Finally beat that squad assault. The second stage was actually harder than the survive 6 turns stage


----------



## Alienfish

Don't care about tiers too much unless it's a dude I can't play/use and I can do that without a list thanks :^)

Also yeah maybe I can get that TT dude at 4* at least thank goodness for bonus and easier stuff in general there..

*keeps hands away from banner until chrom is there*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just reached 40K and still no Julia :/. How is it I get 2 non focus units before the focus units?? Time to grind for all those orbs since there's only 4 days left


----------



## tumut

noxephi said:


> anybody have recommendations for how to build a +atk -def Ike? I kinda like the idea of heavy blade if it can trigger quick activation of Aether, and vantage could be nice, but I also see a lot of sets that recommend qr3, fury, and a faster charging special like moonbow. I don't really know that I want to use the feathers to 5 star Subaki just to get qr3, I guess? and I'm still not totally sure what to use for the C slot or the utility slot.


I like fury  since it gets him into vantage range, and luna/bonfire is better than aether since it's more consistent.

Any hone/drive/threaten skill is good for C, or infantry pulse if you wanna feed him a Summer Xander


----------



## Alienfish

Might actually get that 4* TT guy hhh thanks ninty ...

also pls bring back chrom banners or make like.. idk awakening banner?


----------



## tumut

Need me a Ninian but I just looked at her stats and she has the attack stat of an avacado, still has utility though. wouldn't mind a few more Gennys either, ugh and I still need Celica.


----------



## SensaiGallade

tumut said:


> Need me a Ninian but I just looked at her stats and she has the attack stat of an avacado, still has utility though. wouldn't mind a few more Gennys either, ugh and I still need Celica.



2 Celica's on her banner, only did 1 summoning session ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

You guys with your luck and I can't even get a Julia or Genny at 5% :/. I ran out of pots to do the TT so I have to wait for tomorow. At least I get 4 extra orbs from the tier stuff


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just reached 40K and still no Julia :/. How is it I get 2 non focus units before the focus units?? Time to grind for all those orbs since there's only 4 days left



My record is 4 non-focus units before a focus unit lol. 3 of them are also completely useless.


----------



## Alienfish

Lel you guys still have more luck than me  Thank goodness for this shower in orbs so I can save up at least haha


----------



## Cress

And the gamepedia tear list (yes tear list not tier list, admit it makes you want to cry too) is getting worse and worse.
So Jagen gets bumped up to B, and Clive just placed at C+. Jagen is in B solely from *DEFENSEPLOYISMYRELIGION*, but with it, Jagen's attack gets boosted to a pseudo-32 base attack at a neutral nature and no other skills/buffs. Clive's base attack is 33 without the need to sacrifice your C slot and to have perfect positioning 100% of the time. Clive also has 8 more HP, 1 more speed, and 7 more defense at the cost of 16 resistance. Clive has 154 BST and Jagen has 148 BST, plus Clive's stats are going into stats that HE WILL ACTUALLY USE. Very very VERY few people are seriously going to kill a Hector just so their Jagen can have DC. I know a few have done that already and good for them, but even then he's just meh. Without DC Jagen is trash, Clive can have _some_ use depending on what set you give him.

Just needed to expose this list more, now continue on with your Tempest runs. +Atk Absorb Genny is busted af in this mode and I love it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> snip


Damn, waiting for them to put Spring Xander at the very top for having defense ploy

I wish I could use those units, but I'm trash and just use a dancer and Reinhardt to go through the trials


----------



## himeki

oh jesus genny has a great skill that i didnt even realise kjhfkjfhkfhj


----------



## tumut

I love my Genny with wrathful staff, Atk+3, and res ploy (it was a -Atk +def Sonya plus I have Julia and Boey) too bad she's +def -hp


----------



## himeki

tumut said:


> I love my Genny with wrathful staff, Atk+3, and res ploy (it was a -Atk +def Sonya plus I have Julia and Boey) too bad she's +def -hp



how do u give her atk +3?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

himeki said:


> how do u give her atk +3?



Inherit the skill through someone like cherche


----------



## Hyoshido

Hero Fest thing has been giving me awful drops (like 4 green orbs, all 3/4 stars ;____; ) so I'll just go back to the Summer banner and hope to get Leo ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish

Ugh next  bonus units crap seem to have leaked.. like bruh who tf asked for that banner.. I want Chrom/GHB banner D: <

Oh well got up to 7k+ score on TT, not bad for me lel and I got 4* of that Clive unit or whatever it was. (Lol why do I always think of that Keeping up Appearances series lele)


----------



## Cress

Sheila said:


> Ugh next  bonus units crap seem to have leaked.. like bruh who tf asked for that banner.. I want Chrom/GHB banner D: <



Uh...
TONS of people were asking for more Sacred Stones characters. I'm almost certain that's why they threw up Hero Fest right before this, so that people would waste their orbs on that (or trying to get Celica since she's popular rn too), then throw in Sacred Stones characters so that people will spend money on more orbs for that.

Also Amelia is our first new Armor unit since the game launched, and there's a few skills in there that'll _really_ help out Armored teams, and that'll make a lot of people happy as well.


----------



## Alienfish

^

Yeah I read about this, but.. how about bring back the Xander GHB or make like, an Awakening banner or just anything not too new or too old games, eh idk. Not gonna waste on this one though unless they release another simultaneously.

Oh well guess they want to please a bit too much, and a bit too little sometimes.

(Also ugh Arena tiers stop screwing me since when I am not going up to 15 lmao)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Here's the Sacred Stones trailer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Ugh next  bonus units crap seem to have leaked.. like bruh who tf asked for that banner.. I want Chrom/GHB banner D: <
> 
> Oh well got up to 7k+ score on TT, not bad for me lel and I got 4* of that Clive unit or whatever it was. (Lol why do I always think of that Keeping up Appearances series lele)



Oh yes people have been demanding Sacred Stones character were added to the game since launch. They were the most wanted characters and now we have them.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah saw the pix earlier... Couldn't care less but I can hope on that free pull I get something else nice red lel

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nah wait that'd only be another Eirika bad idea brain bad idea.


----------



## tumut

They're finally pulling the money out of my pockets with all these new banners gjccjgxjgxhrz sacred stones


----------



## SensaiGallade

Little Bo Peep


----------



## Thunder

I honestly forgot who Innes was when I watched the trailer, Neimi was the only archer I ran with iirc.

Amelia seems kind of random, but more armored units ain't bad.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Not really interested in these units except for maybe Seth. Looks like Amelia could really help with armor emblem

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just promoted Anna for some Noatun shenanigans. Too bad I don't have anymore Shannas for desperation :<


----------



## SensaiGallade

Excluding Zephiel, Amelia is the first armoured unit they've added since the game released, which is cool plus she has an armour skill that increases armoured units movement.

Innes with Cancel Affinity seems a bit pointless considering he's an archer. The only think he'll be able to negate is Raven tome users, other than that, a res version of Fortess Defence is cool.

Seth seems a little disapointing but hopefully his stats aren't trash. Ruby Sword is probably the worst weapon to give a sword user.. Even Silver Sword would be better. At least he has Fotress def which may mean he's a tank.

Tana looks like a defensive monster from the looks of her weapon. Though I wouldn't be suprised if her attack was considerably lower due to her defense if that is the case. She also has another infantry/armoured skill for movement.

Not bad, I like the looks of it so far.


----------



## Zireael

Ah damn, I saw the SS banner on Reddit this morning. I'm heartbroken that Seth seems to be pretty average, I expected him to be a lancer too. I guess I already have 5* Camus but Seth's skill set is killing me. Hopefully his stats are good, he may be salvageable through skill inheritance but it's not looking good for him. I'm sad. 

But wow, this Tempest is so hilariously easy, I'm enjoying it a lot since they've removed the massive grindfest with the extra bonus points. I was also lucky enough to pull a +atk -def Sonya, and she's literally a walking nuke in this mode with the buffs. Glad to have another good green!

I'm not going to spend a single orb on Hero Fest this time. I had a particularly bad experience with the last one, spending 150 f2p orbs on that banner hoping for Azura (and another 100 on her second banner), only to get a -atk +spd Hector out of it. Soooo I'm just going to hoard again for CYL, maybe drop a few orbs for Seth because he is still handsome as hell and I like his art.


----------



## noxephi

awwww yes I've been waiting for a Sacred Stones banner! and have especially been waiting for them to add Seth so that I finally have my character to back for the inevitable Jagen gauntlet 

Seth's skillset looks a little disappointing but I'm still going to roll for him since he's one of my faves in the game. I'm really excited that both Innes and Tana have legendary weapons, too! Amelia was an interesting choice when people have been expecting L'Arachel or Lute, but I'm not disappointed and her skillset might finally make armored units a little more relevant. and I LOVE the attention to detail in her art. she has the chain that exists in the GBA sprite work! this is a summon I'm pretty excited for.


----------



## Alienfish

I wouldn't say hilariously easy but got up to 7k+ points today and more than satisfied. 

And yeah *slowly backs away from new banner coming bc I dont really give a hoot*


----------



## himeki

Thunder said:


> I honestly forgot who Innes was when I watched the trailer, Neimi was the only archer I ran with iirc.
> 
> Amelia seems kind of random, but more armored units ain't bad.



Amelia was a really powerful unit in game so i think she was a fan favourite???


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> Amelia was a really powerful unit in game so i think she was a fan favourite???



I didn't see a lot of people taking about Amelia when discussing what units should be added. It was mostly Seth and Innes and some other character's name I'm not even going to attempt to pronounce. Someone even made a mock-up of chibi Seth a few days ago!

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.reddit.com/r/FireEmblemHeroes/comments/6tct4g/seth/

Its so close to the official!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

With the new paralogues,  there's gonna be a new chain challenge up. Can't wait for those 7 orbs


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> Amelia was a really powerful unit in game so i think she was a fan favourite???



I figured she was like Donnel. If you used her it was less because you were a fan of her character and more because she was a good unit.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damn, Tana has enough speed to compete with quadelia. Guess I'll be pulling fir her or Delthea after the hero fest ends. Too bad Seth doesn't have good stats and Xander is still better, but we knew that already


----------



## Cress

I pulled for Innes
First round of summoning I got nothing
Second round I got a 5 star Jakob and Takumi

.-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Takumi is +Res -Atk but still, that's a free Close Counter for someone! Maybe I really should start building up a Henry lul


----------



## Alienfish

does free pull > gets 3* male robin.. need to check out his iv's later or i'll just ditch him tbh

oh well my rng is the worst possible so even if i'd try for a focus character i'd get junk so whatever lol


----------



## Cress

Looking through the trash I got I found a +Atk -HP Setsuna and I'm HEAVILY considering 5 starring her. I desperately need a good archer and she may very well be the one. Not gonna Brave Bow her but I most likely will stick with L&D.

I'll wait and see if I get Innes, if I don't I think I'm gonna be training up Fire Emblem's resident stoner.


----------



## himeki

ok but how the hell do you get great badges??? i only need 1 more to upgrade eirika but even after playing the 10th stratum i still get nothing???


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> ok but how the hell do you get great badges??? i only need 1 more to upgrade eirika but even after playing the 10th stratum i still get nothing???



The prizes are random but you do get Great Badges from the sixth stratum onwards. Its just a matter of patience, plus you could be completing those montly quests while you're at it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cress said:


> I pulled for Innes
> First round of summoning I got nothing
> Second round I got a 5 star Jakob and Takumi
> 
> .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Takumi is +Res -Atk but still, that's a free Close Counter for someone! Maybe I really should start building up a Henry lul



GIVE ME TAKUMI I WANTED HIM FOR SO LONG!

- - - Post Merge - - -

These are the rumoured lv 40 stats for the Sacred Stone character's including Valter who's GHB will be taking place next Monday

Amelia: 47/34/34/35/23 173 BST
Tana: 36/34/36/25/25 156 BST
Innes: 35/33/34/14/31 147 BST
Seth: 37/32/31/32/22 154 BST
Valter: 42/32/31/34/19 158 BST


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I had 25 orbs and only one green orb appeared once in 5 summon sessions :'). I finally got a Genny tho and my first ever Klein which is cool. I might give him to Reinhardt for death blow or keep him

- - - Post Merge - - -

And she got crappy ivs. +Hp/-Spd. At least she won't get doubles by Hector, but she may as well since she'll die to him anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAHAHAHA so did the klein. -atk/+res. I liked it better when I didn't know about ivs


----------



## Garrett

Pulled a 3* Bartre with my free summon. Yay, such luck!


----------



## noxephi

I gathered enough orbs to do two full summons on the SS banner... and I got a five star Caeda. she's +res -spd too, which is a little disappointing. I'm not gonna get much use out of her since I don't have any plans to set up a flier emblem team, so my rates got reset for no reason. I don't even think she has that great of skills for inheritance.


----------



## Alienfish

^I always get flier units whenever I try for good females like that, or Eirika lol :| At least she's somewhat useful I guess lol.

Good thing they probs won't have a Chrom banner for a good while so i can save orbs or something lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This weeks arena units are bunk. Might even promote bench Alphonse so I can have a bonus unit


----------



## Cress

Currently in my castle...


Spoiler: It's a featherfest


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Currently in my castle...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's a featherfest



Burn the Oboro


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> Burn the Oboro



no burn urself u nohrian scum
But really, she's one of my best units, and I do have an Ephraim to compete with her.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> no burn urself u nohrian scum
> But really, she's one of my best units, and I do have an Ephraim to compete with her.



I am actually the Prideful Prince: Lord Berkut of the Rigelian Empire, Nephew to the mighty Emperor Rudolf and heir to the Rigelian Throne.

Wrong game m8


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After using Genny for the first time in battle and hearing her voice, I don't think I could ever sacrifice her to one of my horse cavs for wrathful staff


----------



## tumut

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I had 25 orbs and only one green orb appeared once in 5 summon sessions :'). I finally got a Genny tho and my first ever Klein which is cool. I might give him to Reinhardt for death blow or keep him
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And she got crappy ivs. +Hp/-Spd. At least she won't get doubles by Hector, but she may as well since she'll die to him anyways
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> HAHAHAHA so did the klein. -atk/+res. I liked it better when I didn't know about ivs


Klein is the god of SI fodder

I got my first Klein today too, +Spd -HP

Looks like I'm him over that +Def -Res Leon


Anyway these new units are cray 

Amelia is has a crazy good stat spread, she doesn't even have to run wary fighter cause she's fast enough to not get doubled

Innes is tied with Takumi and Summer Gaius as the second best archers and best anti mage 

Tana is tied with Cordelia as best Lance flier, vidofnirs +7 def wtfff

Seth is sad and pathetic with his Ruby sword and horsey


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hnngggg, wasted another 20 orbs. Julia not showing up is really pissing me off :/. I have Elise, but I just want another green mage, but with the banner only lasting a week, I don't think I'll get her. I legit thought the banner would last 2 weeks like most banners


----------



## Cress

Gamepedia doesn't even recommend using Def Ploy on Summer Gaius and says you should inherit Threaten Def instead
Can this website make up their mind already oml


----------



## Alienfish

I kinda gave up on those build pages, I just throw in whatever could be useful unless I have exactly all the skills.

Also ended up wasting some snorbs, got a -def Soren, keep or trash? I'll probs keep bc he's like #1 edgelord but still. +spd i think as well, good stats tho man

and got some skill trash I guess although those 3* crap I can't use gtfo


----------



## tumut

Sheila said:


> I kinda gave up on those build pages, I just throw in whatever could be useful unless I have exactly all the skills.
> 
> Also ended up wasting some snorbs, got a -def Soren, keep or trash? I'll probs keep bc he's like #1 edgelord but still. +spd i think as well, good stats tho man
> 
> and got some skill trash I guess although those 3* crap I can't use gtfo


+Speed -Def is the best boon you could possibly have on him, he can double more and had garbage defense to begin with

Anyway he counters Reinhardt and checks most other blues and low res greens, desperation/fury is really good


----------



## Alienfish

tumut said:


> +Speed -Def is the best boon you could possibly have on him, he can double more and had garbage defense to begin with
> 
> Anyway he counters Reinhardt and checks most other blues and low res greens, desperation/fury is really good



yeah i'll see what skills i have after promoting him, jesus all those builds are so random wtf.

oh well got a reposition on my spring chrom finally tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah why do i have like crap units for SI fodder kms


----------



## Alienfish

eh found some good fodder, wonder if should try get another reposition though or just put another skill there


----------



## noxephi

Gray has been killin it on Tempest Trials and I love it  the buff he gets for being a bonus unit is insane, he doesn't even take damage from most enemies because of his defense stat and he makes Sonya so much easier on the final stage. I've been able to clear the highest lunatic level without losing a unit of my team up until the 7th map with this crew. not to mention that Zanbato, while not really useful in arena meta, is absolutely killer in the computer generated levels where cavalry units are common. I'm pretty happy! Gray was one of my favorites in Echoes, so I'm really glad that I'm getting great use out of him and he's become a mainstay for sure.

speaking of teams, what have you guys been running in the trials? I've been using Reinhardt (+atk -spd, with Dire Thunder, Reposition, Luna, Death Blow 3, Lancebreaker 3, Spur Attack 2), Nino (+spd -hp, with Gronnblade+, Draw Back, Moonbow, Fury 3, Desperation 3, Hone Attack 3, Breath of Life 1), Gray (+def -hp, with Zanbato+, Swap, Bonfire, Wind Boost 3, Vantage 3, Sword Valor 3 (which I mainly just had because I've been grinding sp for Ike)), and Ninian (+res -spd, with Light Breath+, Dance, Speed +3, Escape Route 1, Hone Attack 3). This is my arena team as well, only difference being I swap out Gray for Ike. Who I'm still building... sets are expensive. but he's coming along. I feel like I'm doing decently for a f2p.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

noxephi said:


> snip


I have been very unlucky, since I haven't had any top bonus units since the first trial. I had to use two teams, one with the bonus unit and my actual team



Spoiler: Team 1



Genny:
Absorb 
Reconsile 
Heavenly light 
Attack 3
Wrathful staff 

Ninian:
Lightning breath
Dance
Moonbow
Triangle adept 2
WoM 2
Fortify def 3

Lilina +2:
Raouraven 
Draw back
Draconic aura
Triangle adept 2
Swordbreaker 3
Hone speed 3

Summer elise:
Gronnblade
Ardent sacrifice 
Draconic aura
Life and death 3
Desperation 3
Hone attack 3


This team can usually get me through the whole trial, but if not, this team definitely does



Spoiler: Team 2



Azura:
Sapphire lance+
Sing
Moonbow
Darting blow 3
Swordbreaker 3/ WoM 2
Hone attack 3

Reinhardt:
Dire thunder
Luna
Attack 3
Lancebreaker 3
Hone cavalry

Xander:
Siegfried
Draw back
Bonfire
Armored blow 3
Vantage 3
Fortify cavalry

Frederick:
Brave axe+
Reposition
Bonfire
Death blow 2
Draw back
Hone cavalry


Pretty decent builds for a f2p player I guess. Chose Armored blow over fury for my Xander just because of the damage after each combat

I have 15 orbs ready for tomorrow and really hoping I get a Julia :/


----------



## Alienfish

Pretty much reposition spam in TT lol. <:

tharja/lucina/spring chrom/summer robin


----------



## Cress

I guess we're sharing Tempest teams now!


Spoiler: Tempest Team



These stats are with Tempest's bonus stats. So, yeah it's kind of a joke now that I can be as OP as the enemy 





Genny and Sonya are +Atk -Def, Alm (with 1 merge) and Celica are +Atk -Res. All about that attack lol.
I also rotate in Clive every now and then (who replaces either Genny or Sonya) and I haven't given him any skills yet.

Last Tempest iirc I used the same Alm and Celica, with Anna and Rein as the other 2 teammates.


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy hope I can reach 12k today so I can get one more seal at least, man.

Also need to train my beast Soren and Delthea lel


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler










We need Wrys in a banner so I can +10 him easily.


----------



## Alienfish

can't see yer spoiler

no we need a chrom banner ffs :c


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Honestly **** nino. Why does she keep appearing when I summon greens :/. That's why I prefer using Elise than that green haired ****

Guess I can get Julia next time


----------



## SensaiGallade

Im so lucky


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I really want Innes, but thinking about going through colourless hell is giving me flashbacks. I'll go for Tana or Amelia to add to my flier/armor team


----------



## Cress

_"I'll just do a few summons on Hero Fest before it ends, maybe I'll get Ninian."_
*My second 5 star Peri
_"Okay fine I'll try for Innes instead."_
*5 star -Atk Jeorge

I wanna die


----------



## tumut

I skipped out on both summer banners and herofest in favor of 2 Jaffars, Gray, and no Delthea, or Celica. I want Innes and Amelia so bad but there's still hope.


----------



## Garrett

Got 5* Alm with my free summon on the new banner. I wanted Tharja, but he'll do. I've already raised my boy to 40.


----------



## Alienfish

got another athena with my free summon today lol. and used another summon on red got sully trash lol.


----------



## SensaiGallade

My luck us ridiculus lately. This was the free summon.

Also made Reinhardt 5* so thats 3 within 24 hours


----------



## Alienfish

^think i might have her as 4* unless I fed her to someone, grats though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just promoted Alfonse to 5 star and it hurt me doing it. I also tried summoning on the TT for a Delthea but got a Mae so that's cool. I'll still try for her tho

I've also accepted the fact that Julia is a **** and I don't need her because I already have green mages in Elise and Cecilia


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm actually hoping for barst and bartre for reposting and brash assault :/. All my units need Hinatas, Lon ques, Roys, etc


----------



## Hyoshido

I swear, I keep getting 3 stars with my free summons.

Kill me.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm digging Maes voice in this game. Thinking of promoting her once I get a +Spd one. I mostly wanted Delthea for her "sorry not sorry" quote


----------



## Alienfish

Hyoshido said:


> I swear, I keep getting 3 stars with my free summons.
> 
> Kill me.



that too :^)

Also smh Arena can you stop telling me I'm gonna move up a tier when I obviously never do that lmao.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What have I been doing with my life :/. All those orbs went to hero fest too and got me crap



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish

^wow dang nice job. think i am up to 14k bc i suck real hard but yeaaa man i feel you getting crap let alone soren


----------



## Garrett

I'm up to 98k on TT. Love that auto battle feature. 

I used up a bunch of orbs on Hero Fest but at least I got 5* Ike. I don't hoard orbs anyway, I tend to use them up once I get 20. 

I simply do not believe that this vaunted Choose Your Legend banner is even going to be a thing.


----------



## Alienfish

yo guys you are good.

yeah same i saved up quite a bunch now that we got so much free but yeah they will never have a chrom one either so lol


----------



## Cress

~37k on Tempest rn. The only thing left that I want is Hardy Bearing. I've gotten plenty more than enough SP and HM on the bonus heroes so I loved this.
Speaking of bonus heroes, I've finished my Clive.

(Again this is with his boosted stats from Tempest). His main purpose is to safely initiate and get some chip damage (unless Bonfire kills them lol), then Drag Back the enemy so that Genny or Celica or Sonya can finish them off. Otherwise, he's a wall and gives some buffs. Overall he's really fun to use!

*IN THE NAME OF ZOFIA!*


----------



## tumut

47k on tempest, Gray, Genny, -Spd Delthea and Azura do work

also I just got paid time to lose my FTP virginity


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm so tempted to spend my 8 orbs at 3.25% rate but I know I won't get anything


----------



## SensaiGallade

73k on tempest trials boii


----------



## Cress

Just got Hardy Bearing, slapped it on Clive, and I'm done with this thing.


----------



## Garrett

100k+ on TT. 

I'm raising all my units to 40 so not using up any orbs currently. Still FtP with 21 5* units.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I summoned coz arena pissed me off with everyone running a Reinhardt or horse team. I got a lon'qu so vantage fodder yay


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Alright I'm gonna actually aim for Summer Corrin so I can actually start my flier team. She also solves my barely any blue mages, fliers, and colour with least 5 star problem. I'm not having high hopes for her tho after hero fest ****ed me over with only 1 focus unit. I'm also gonna hold off on promoting Sharena to promote Michalis coz he's cool.

Praying they add Aversa and make her a red tome flier if I don't get corrin


----------



## Alienfish

woo got up to 20k on TT today thx for the seal :^)

glad they started free snorbs again but tbh all these banner are a+ trash to me rn so ugh


----------



## tumut

Finally got a good iv Hana, gonna give her brave sword with life and death 3 so she can quad

My Julia is done, she ate Sonya and a Nino for draw back and res ploy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I need 10 Lukas' and an Innes thx


----------



## Cress

I just randomly summoned on the Tempest banner on accident (meant to do the Sacred World one WHERE TF ARE YOU INNES) and I was just going to summon once then back out but I GOT DELTHEAAAAAA!! Now I need to train her in Tempest as quick as I can before it ends.

Oh and then I summoned another 10 or so colorless orbs off of the Sacred Stones banner and still no Innes. I did get a ton of Azamas though that I can use for... Threaten Attack? idk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just used up all the orbs I got after completing the time trial stages. No Summer Corrin, but I got a Cordelia with +Spd/-Def which is great for quad builds. Don't think I'll get summer corrin since I'm relying on the free orbs :/. Being F2p sucks


----------



## Alienfish

Well I've spent quite a lot on orbs yeah hardly characters I wanted, except for Summer Robin lately so I feel ya.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Broke my f2p virginity (kinda) and bought three orbs for 50 cents with the Google survey rewards . Was wondering why I kept getting 3 stars then I remembered Nohrian Summer was unfortunate and didn't get the swapped rates


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Choose Your Legends banner had an announcement and I only have 4 orbs . If it's dragonstone Roy and Ike in his Radiant Dawn style I'll spend a few bucks but if not I don't mind not pulling


----------



## Alienfish

chrom pls

also did anyone else order those FEH straps?


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Choose Your Legends banner had an announcement and I only have 4 orbs . If it's dragonstone Roy and Ike in his Radiant Dawn style I'll spend a few bucks but if not I don't mind not pulling



Theyre all supposedly based around the Order of Heroes, so dressed like Alfonse, Sharena and Anna.

Also managed to pull 2 Innes and to my distaste, a second 5* Peri, the destroyer of pity rates.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Theyre all supposedly based around the Order of Heroes, so dressed like Alfonse, Sharena and Anna.



I know. I just meant that I was hoping they'd use Radiant Dawn Ike and put him in Askran clothing instead of using the Path of Radiance Ike like the Ike currently in the game.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I know. I just meant that I was hoping they'd use Radiant Dawn Ike and put him in Askran clothing instead of using the Path of Radiance Ike like the Ike currently in the game.



What's the difference between them apart from their outfits?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> What's the difference between them apart from their outfits?



Radiant Dawn Ike is buff


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Radiant Dawn Ike is buff



He's also a gorilla (this is probably the only good Kotaku article)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> He's also a gorilla (this is probably the only good Kotaku article)



"As noted by Kotaku tipster Kitsunenoyomeiri, many Japanese tend to like thinner characters with muscles—instead of simply, muscle men."

Where's PoR Ikes muscles?? I prefer the RD Ike version better 

Finally promoted Sharena, which means I've finally promoted all the Askr units to 5 star. No longer gonna need bonus units in the arena . If only I got fodder to make them work tho


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Finally promoted Sharena, which means I've finally promoted all the Askr units to 5 star. No longer gonna need bonus units in the arena . If only I got fodder to make them work tho



Sharena is honestly fine without needing any fodder. Alfonse works much better with a Brave Sword (even if you don't have a + version to give him). Anna works great with Fury and Desperation, but Vantage works fine as well since it's included in her base skills.
The only other thing all 3 of them need are better specials. Alf should get Bonfire working with that 32 defense, Anna with Fury hits 31 Res which means Iceberg time, and... I guess Moonbow for Sharena since both of her defensive stats are a bit too low. You could inherit something basic onto her like Atk +3 and then give her Draco Aura I guess.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit I used the Sacred Seal characters as 4 star fodder so I need to use the 3 star ones . I usually wouldn't do these but I need that speed seal since I was lazy and didnt get it last time. I also need those 5 orbs coz I'm a desperate person who will do anything for any amount of orbs


----------



## Cress

Is it bad that I was _really_ hoping for this sacred seal event to feature another chance at getting QP? I knew I was too hopeful...
Also 5 free orbs for using one of my favorite units, thanks game


----------



## Alienfish

Rip trying to summon on Red, I lit have my invo full of 3* crap Sophias :/


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm a monster.


----------



## Hyoshido

Odin hecking dies


----------



## Garrett

I like Berkut, I think I'm going up pimp him up when I have some spare feathers and units.

Odin is probably my least liked unit. He's very dramatic and all which I like but he's absolutely useless, even against red units. I try to train him up but he keeps getting killed and doesn't level.up like his teammates. I may feed him to Mae, I like her.


----------



## Alienfish

Garrett said:


> I like Berkut, I think I'm going up pimp him up when I have some spare feathers and units.
> 
> Odin is probably my least liked unit. He's very dramatic and all which I like but he's absolutely useless, even against red units. I try to train him up but he keeps getting killed and doesn't level.up like his teammates. I may feed him to Mae, I like her.



Always getting him too, Odin, when I pull so yeah I hate him for that haha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Using a 3 star level 23 Oboro to kill 35+ units was hell. Had to kill that healer with no weapon equipped while Oboro did like 2 damage each turn


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Always getting him too, Odin, when I pull so yeah I hate him for that haha



Just think of him as Moonbow, Blarblade and R Tomebreaker fodder


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just realized what Iote's Shield does. I thought it got rid of stat bonuses but this fixes bow units on fliers. This will work great on my Michalis until I get a second Hector for DC


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I just realized what Iote's Shield does. I thought it got rid of star bonuses but this fixes bow units on fliers. This will work great on my Michalis until I get a second Hector for DC



Lol, Iote's Shield neutralizes effective damage from Archers, same as how Grani's Shield netralizes efective damage from wolf tomes, Ridersbane, and Zanbato and Slavin's Shield neutralizes damage from Armorslayer and Heavy Lance


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Lol, Iote's Shield neutralizes effective damage from Archers, same as how Grani's Shield netralizes efective damage from wolf tomes, Ridersbane, and Zanbato and Slavin's Shield neutralizes damage from Armorslayer and Heavy Lance



Oh wow I thought one of the shield skills made star bonuses on enemy units into penalties xD. These are those skills that I never touch


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally got the speed seal and my S! Elise is now at a respectable 40 speed (wasn't fortunate enough to get +Spd  iv). I honestly hated using Matthew coz of how he looks when attacking and he's just a boring unit to use imo


----------



## tumut

CYL coming soon and I'm not even hyped tbh, might go for Lyn but that's about it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm hoping the CYL is actually underwhelming so I can pull for Summer Corrin without feeling regret . I know I will though after I get nothing


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Just think of him as Moonbow, Blarblade and R Tomebreaker fodder



good idea although they could decrease certain pools of characters lmao


----------



## SensaiGallade

Remember Feh Channel livestreams in a few hours!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ty IS for the free reposition. Fed Selena to her mother for it.

EDIT: I just remembered I was going for a quad build so reposition is gonna be useless since I'll be using ardent sacrifice . Should've given it to Michalis or Summer Corrin if I ever get one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

CAN'T WAIT FOR EVERYONE TO HAVE CAVALRY BOW LYN ON THEIR ARENA TEAM. ALSO POR IKE DAMNIT

- - - Post Merge - - -

JUST SUMMONED ON THE SUMMER BANNER AND GOT A 4 STAR FEMALE CORRIN THEN A 5 STAR CLAIR. WTF PUT THAT CORRIN ON THAT 5 STAR FLIER AND GIVE IT A TOME


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila you can try and get a 5* Chrom now! Hes a focus unit on the voting gauntlet banner!


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> Sheila you can try and get a 5* Chrom now! Hes a focus unit on the voting gauntlet banner!



*You can get Chrom after getting 2 Ikes, 3 Roys, and a random Cain because lol why not


----------



## Alienfish

AAAAAAAAAAAAA CHROM BANNER SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Sheila you can try and get a 5* Chrom now! Hes a focus unit on the voting gauntlet banner!



3/4 reds though gonna get so much pity rate fodder though lmao.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gonna keep pulling on the summer banner and hopefully a Corrin, then it's off the the VG banner. I'm hoping to get a Hector to feed to my Ike from the free pick, but I also want to summon for red to up my chances of a 5 star, and I also want sword Ike. If I don't get a Hector, I'll pick Lyn. Not really hyped for the CYL banner.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Gonna keep pulling on the summer banner and hopefully a Corrin, then it's off the the VG banner. I'm hoping to get a Hector to feed to my Ike from the free pick, but I also want to summon for red to up my chances of a 5 star, and I also want also sword Ike. If I don't get a Hector, I'll pick Lyn. Not really hyped for the CYL banner.



My goal is 2 Hectors. One to train and one to feed to Brave Ike. Once I get them then I want Lyn


----------



## Alienfish

hahahaha no chrom i knew it.

although eirika, 2x raigh and some other random **** 

then some other non-red stuff i had t pull lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> My goal is 2 Hectors. One to train and one to feed to Brave Ike. Once I get them then I want Lyn



YES THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I PLAN TO DO. Except just get one Hector because I have one. Luckily he's one of those characters that's still good no matter the IV

- - - Post Merge - - -

Itching for another TT, I don't like Voting Gauntlets


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> YES THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I PLAN TO DO. Except just get one Hector because I have one. Luckily he's one of those characters that's still good no matter the IV
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Itching for another TT, I don't like Voting Gauntlets



Calling it now, the next TT will be Fates orientated.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah not a fan of VG's either .. wouldn't care less if it wasn't for orbs tbh lolol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Calling it now, the next TT will be Fates orientated.



I'd only whale if Silas was in the banner and they keep his VA. My favourite Fates character


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'd only whale if Silas was in the banner and they keep his VA. My favourite Fates character



Oh please IS add Silas to the game.

Maybe he'll be a reward unit for TT...


----------



## Hyoshido

I too would love Silas as a unit in Heroes.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: YAY FOR YOLO PULLS












FLIER EMBLEM IS A GO

- - - Post Merge - - -

-HP/+Def isn't great but at least it isn't - in attack or speed


----------



## 50m4ra

So.. just started can someone give me advice about spending igc? Like orbs?
I don't wanna use them all on heroes then learn there's something else.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

50m4ra said:


> So.. just started can someone give me advice about spending igc? Like orbs?
> I don't wanna use them all on heroes then learn there's something else.


Orbs are used to summon heroes, expanding your barracks, levelling up your castle, and replenishing your stamina bar (use stamina pots)

If you don't have any 5 stars already, I'd suggest playing on the account you have rn, then starting over once the CYL heroes come out on Thursday. I'd keep rerolling until I get at least a Lyn and Ike, since they're the best units of the bunch, but that's up to you. There's also the gauntlet banners, which is a good way to get 5 star red units. Hector  is also in the male banner and he's one of the best units in the game. Feathers should also be used to promote the Askran trio first to always have a bonus unit in the arena, but that's up to you.

I'd also suggest not learning about ivs, because you're just gonna be more disappointed once you get that hero you want

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just saw Ikes speed. At neutral it's 28. Hoping for a -spd Ike so his axe does more work

DAMNIT I WANT ALL OF THEM
LUCINA HAS GREAT ART
I LIKE IKE
CAVALRY BOW LYN
Roys okay


----------



## 50m4ra

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Orbs are used to summon heroes, expanding your barracks, levelling up your castle, and replenishing your stamina bar (use stamina pots)
> 
> If you don't have any 5 stars already, I'd suggest playing on the account you have rn, then starting over once the CYL heroes come out on Thursday. I'd keep rerolling until I get at least a Lyn and Ike, since they're the best units of the bunch, but that's up to you. There's also the gauntlet banners, which is a good way to get 5 star red units. Hector  is also in the male banner and he's one of the best units in the game. Feathers should also be used to promote the Askran trio first to always have a bonus unit in the arena, but that's up to you.
> 
> I'd also suggest not learning about ivs, because you're just gonna be more disappointed once you get that hero you want


Ok so I have a 5 star lilina so no restart right?  Also thanks for the info


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

50m4ra said:


> Ok so I have a 5 star lilina so no restart right?  Also thanks for the info



Lilina could be a Bow Lyn killer if you give her Raouraven. I'd still suggest rerolling your account if she's the only 5 star you have and you aren't attached to her. You can get her at 4 star. If you are gonna reroll wait till the 31st since you get a free 5 star of your choice then you can summon on any of the other banners you want. It's up to you tho


----------



## Thunder

I like Kozaki's work, but I'm honestly not a big fan of the artwork for Lucina. Something about her face kind looks kind of off. Roy looks ****ing amazing, though.

Ike looks great, but he could probably use a different pair of gloves.


----------



## noctibloom

I didn't get summer Robin, only a random M!Robin when I was pulling for her, and though Corrin is cute, I prefer Robin.

At the very least, I won't have to pull for Great Lord Lucina. She probably won't be the strongest unit, but she's one of my favorite characters, still, and I love Kozaki Yusuke's art.

EDIT: On the topic of her face, I think it's because she looks a bit more childish than usual? Her eyes are typically more narrow than that when he draws her.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After looking at all the units skills and stats,  I want them all ;-;. The reveal video that was released a few minutes ago said "New heroes " instead of "Special heroes" so these units seem to be permanent. Doubt any of them will get demoted to 4 star tho

I'm so tired I accidently used an orb to replenish my stamina bar .-.


----------



## Alienfish

Whoever gave me this Sophia RNG needs to die. For real whenever I try red I either get her 3* or Athena 4* ...Sophia is useless.. I don't use either of them :/


----------



## Thunder

noctibloom said:


> I didn't get summer Robin, only a random M!Robin when I was pulling for her, and though Corrin is cute, I prefer Robin.
> 
> At the very least, I won't have to pull for Great Lord Lucina. She probably won't be the strongest unit, but she's one of my favorite characters, still, and I love Kozaki Yusuke's art.
> 
> EDIT: On the topic of her face, I think it's because she looks a bit more childish than usual? Her eyes are typically more narrow than that when he draws her.



I think the biggest thing that stood out was probably that her face is a little rounder than usual?

She looks pretty strong if the datamined stats are to be believed.


----------



## SensaiGallade

The latest update has been datamined and we have a few things coming to the plate:

First we have the Brave Heroes stats:

Ike: 43/36/28/35/20
Lyn: 35/33/35/18/28
Roy: 38/32/34/26/24
Lucina : 41/34/36/27/19

Both Lyn and Ike have increased BST to 149 and 162 respectively

Also got an official trailer which includes all their base skills:






These Heroes feature quite a few new passive skills and unlike any other hero, Lyn and Ike come with 3 passive skills plus a weapon and special. Brave Heroes will feature the 11th Paralogue.

Its also been discovered that files for a Support System has been discovered in the recent datamine. No doubt this is a part of the expected 1.7 updade which will most likely come in September.

Source


----------



## Alienfish

**** roy and ike tbh i'm tired of them getting everything :/ totally gonna pick lyn for my free unit thing lol.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Welp

Time to start the Team Ike propaganda


----------



## Thunder

roy is so dead


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm gonna be daring and get Ike as my free unit then pull for Lyn. I have such trouble pulling green orbs because they never show up and colourless orbs mostly always do. Then I'll go for Lucina for a buff bot then Roy for a red unit on my second horse team


----------



## Cress

So I finally started training up Alfonse today... and he's actually kinda fun to use. I might be able to get him to 5 stars by tomorrow already despite starting out at 2 stars level 8 today (not expecting him to be at 5 stars level 40 though until Thursday). Brave Sword is the best sword.


----------



## Holla

Cress said:


> So I finally started training up Alfonse today... and he's actually kinda fun to use. I might be able to get him to 5 stars by tomorrow already despite starting out at 2 stars level 8 today (not expecting him to be at 5 stars level 40 though until Thursday). Brave Sword is the best sword.



Yeah Alfonse isn't too bad (I recently made him into a 5 star) he's a lot like Chrom really. High attack with low speed and res, though Alphonse has a bit more res. Not the best Sword unit for sure but he's definitely useable. Handy he's often a Bonus unit in events like the Arena too.


----------



## Thunder

I pulled from the SS banner on a whim and got a Tana on my first orb. -Def/+Res, but at least her atk/spd was left alone.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> I pulled from the SS banner on a whim and got a Tana on my first orb. -Def/+Res, but at least her atk/spd was left alone.



I managed to pull a +res -def Innes on the banner, a really good spread for him. Then yesterday I was trying for Amelia, and Peri decided to destroy my pity rates. I'm not complaining though as she's +atk and I got a second Innes straight after.


----------



## Thunder

I wouldn't mind duplicates if they actually had some decent skills to inherit.


----------



## noctibloom

I got the event Lyn from a colorless orb, bahaha. I pulled from colorless pretty much as a joke since I have such awful luck. 

My free pick was Lucina. I'm so glad I stuck to that lmao


----------



## Cress

I used all my orbs and only got a 5 star Boey .-.


----------



## Garrett

My free summon was Ike and my chosen hero was Lyn. I'm super happy with that as I wanted a green unit and I didn't already have a Lyn or 5* archer.

And no orbs spent. That's my luck used up for this banner.


----------



## Alienfish

Chose Lyn from a colorless orb lel. Hope her IVs are not trash though and got some red 3* junk from random free pull.

Also gonna support Lucina in this VG man, no way I'm going with Chrom :v


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gonna use my free pick on the last day incase things change. I've been pulling for colourless orbs and I'm actually alright with it since I'm getting a lot of Kleins and healer fodder for like the 6 5 star healers I never use. Green also barely showed up in my sessions


----------



## deSPIRIA

chose lyn and looking for ike, possibly lucy too. i pulled another -def boey *cries* but i recently unlocked the potential of my +def -hp athena and she's all set with skills


----------



## Thunder

I shouldn't have picked Lyn as my freebie.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thunder said:


> I shouldn't have picked Lyn as my freebie.



You should give one to me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish they'd let us use the same seals on multiple characters but the characters you use on a stage can't have the same seal equipped . I have to switch between Summer Elise and Summer Corrin on who needs the +1 speed seal


----------



## Alienfish

Ikr that seal system is kinda useless especially when it says you have more than one but you still need to switch wtf

also ughh not september quests again kms lol


----------



## Garrett

I ended up summoning again as I had 40 orbs with the new missions. 

Pulled a second Brave Ike, another Brave Lyn and a second Effie. That's 3 5* units out of 10. Not bad.

I also pulled a 3* Azama and 2x 3* Sully lmao.


----------



## Alienfish

those 3* rubbish why do they even exist  only good they are for is if you get reposition fodder lol.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Julia ruined my pity rate while trying for Hector.

I'm not complaining, she's +atk.


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Julia ruined my pity rate while trying for Hector.
> 
> I'm not complaining, she's +atk.



Lol anything that is not 3* sophia or other crap im good with lol

grats tho i guess


----------



## deSPIRIA

spent 40+ orbs from doing quests to get them and nothing


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Lol anything that is not 3* sophia or other crap im good with lol
> 
> grats tho i guess



Try a 5* Peri ruining my rate while going for Amelia ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Try a 5* Peri ruining my rate while going for Amelia ._.



But Peri is cool . I want to promote my +Spd one but there's always a unit that needs to be promoted before her


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Try a 5* Peri ruining my rate while going for Amelia ._.



ewwwww peri lol she was one of my first units and she sucked so bad for me hah


----------



## deSPIRIA

Sheila said:


> ewwwww peri lol she was one of my first units and she sucked so bad for me hah



at least she has threaten def to give to someone else ig lol
as a character though i really dont like her and especially in heroes her VA makes my ears bleed


----------



## Alienfish

Ashvenn said:


> at least she has threaten def to give to someone else ig lol
> as a character though i really dont like her and especially in heroes her VA makes my ears bleed



yeah most VA sound terrible esp. in english so i have my sounds off lol

yeah dont like her character either


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

All this Peri hate makes me sad :<

I'm at 3.50 on the brave banner and I'm fearing getting a colourless 5 star. I wouldn't mind getting an Elise, Genny, Innes, another Takumi, or Lyn, but I know I'll get a Lucius, Maria or some other crappy healer. I feel like I should've picked Lyn and summon for Ike so I can and least have a chance at Hector, Sony, Julia, Amelia, Minerva, etc


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hmmm I thought Iote's Shield got rid of the effective bonus for the whole team not just the one who has it equipped. Guess I'll take it off Michalis for something else. I'm also so used to using horses, and infantry units that I forget fliers can go over water and mountains so I just use them like infantry units


----------



## noctibloom

Someone above reminded me that I got 5 Rebeccas while pulling on a Takumi banner.

Her eyes are unsettling but I haven't decided who to sacrifice them to yet. 

(I did eventually get Takumi, at least.)


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> All this Peri hate makes me sad :<



Peri is repulsive and u should be ashamed
Just take the 2 5 star ones that I have and leave :<


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> Peri is repulsive and u should be ashamed
> Just take the 2 5 star ones that I have and leave :<



I WILL GLADLY TAKE THEM.


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I WILL GLADLY TAKE THEM.



They're both -Atk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> They're both -Atk



Oh... I guess I can merge them into my +Spd one. I wish trading was a thing in this game, but as I say it, I can think of a million reasons how the trading system would be abused


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Oh... I guess I can merge them into my +Spd one. I wish trading was a thing in this game, but as I say it, I can think of a million reasons how the trading system would be abused



LoOkInG fOr: +SpD -rEs FuLlY kItTeD +10 sUmMeR tIkI
fOr TrAdE: 3 sTaR lIsSa (-SpD jUsT iGnOrE tHaT xP) iT's A gOoD dEaL pLs AcCePt

The only way I could see it working is if it was like Wonder Trade but only heroes with the same star rating would be traded. That way people wouldn't be able to whine about nobody accepting their "FANTASTIC 10/10 OFFER," but I feel bad having a bunch of 5 stars that I'll never use when someone else might want them.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> LoOkInG fOr: +SpD -rEs FuLlY kItTeD +10 sUmMeR tIkI
> fOr TrAdE: 3 sTaR lIsSa (-SpD jUsT iGnOrE tHaT xP) iT's A gOoD dEaL pLs AcCePt
> 
> The only way I could see it working is if it was like Wonder Trade but only heroes with the same star rating would be traded. That way people wouldn't be able to whine about nobody accepting their "FANTASTIC 10/10 OFFER," but I feel bad having a bunch of 5 stars that I'll never use when someone else might want them.



Oh, yea, that too. I was thinking of just creating a new accurate and sending those 5 stars to your main one. If they only let you trade the same star rating, it'd fix it a bit, but then people would just send healers, promote, or summon on banners with high 5 star rates


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah it'd be even worse than GTs if they added what you want bc people would only put up and wish for high end thing (unless reposition fodder) lol and if WT they'd just send crap..

also dang you roy killing my 5* rate uughhh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just realized the Takumi I puller on the very first banner is a +atk one which is great. I might have to give him a brave bow and skill him up since I loved using him back then


----------



## Thunder

Saw Chrom's silhouette and thought he was gonna **** up my pity rate. Turns out he was just making way for the Brave Lucina I summoned right after. 

good times.


----------



## Alienfish

If I could get one 4* Chrom I'd be happy lol...

Oh well I kinda hope Boobzilla wins bc all these Lyn noobs whaling around man


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sheila said:


> If I could get one 4* Chrom I'd be happy lol...
> 
> Oh well I kinda hope Boobzilla wins bc all these Lyn noobs whaling around man



Yep then Ike could be the first male to win a voting gauntlet


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Yep then Ike could be the first male to win a voting gauntlet



No not Ike, rather Butt-tor or lit anyone not those overly muppets.


----------



## Thunder

I kind of want Camilla to win the voting gauntlet just to see the ensuing ****fest.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> I kind of want Camilla to win the voting gauntlet just to see the ensuing ****fest.



I hate you and I hate big titty axe


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> I hate you and I hate big titty axe



what's wrong with axes?


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> I kind of want Camilla to win the voting gauntlet just to see the ensuing ****fest.



Same, go boobzilla

also boring new banner, almost thought they'd gonna go with rest of the top 10 CYL guys oh well if they ever had plan for those that is


----------



## 50m4ra

"oh cool new heroes *does a cyl girls summon* Oh Camila on my first try? Uhh I don't know how to feel about this.... 
Of course I get her and not lucina *in later news Camilla seen fighting for Ike's armies who could be hind this tratorus plot? Well we don't know Sorry


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Aw damnit. I want both Ephraim and Peri but I'm still trying for Bow Lyn .


----------



## Alienfish

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I GOT CHROM

+res -spd i guess it's doable lel.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I GOT CHROM
> 
> +res -spd i guess it's doable lel.



I told you it would happen!

If Camilla wins this voting gauntlet, IS will be beating themselves up because thats the last thing they want.


----------



## Alienfish

haha yea, true : > 

haha boobzilla better win just cause that matter, will teach them how to do gauntlets lol


----------



## tumut

camilla is disgusting, like the only fe characters worse than her are arthur and peri. I harbor so much hatred for her.

anyway i will destroy her i wanted lyn to win so bad

- - - Post Merge - - -

also got +atk -def cyl luci nb


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thanks Cress for letting me use your Alm! He's more fun to use then the sword lords I have

I'm at 4% and still no Lyn :/ colourless orbs never show up and I keep getting 2 red, 2 blue, 1 green summoning sessions


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Thanks Cress for letting me use your Alm! He's more fun to use then the sword lords I have
> 
> I'm at 4% and still no Lyn :/ colourless orbs never show up and I keep getting 2 red, 2 blue, 1 green summoning sessions



Sorry for changing my main unit so much, I was mostly trying to help other friends and wanted to see "oh how would my _____ and their _____ work together." But it's going to be Alm for the rest of the Gauntlet, we must kill Camilla with memes.
And yeah I think I'm at 4% on the CYL banner too. Still haven't chosen my free unit yet who's hopefully going to be Lyn but I want Ikeeee. There's so few green orbs though so I'm also going for Brave Lucina now too.


----------



## Alienfish

go go cam : DDD

oh well i'd rather see her lose to that bike rather than lyn so at least something.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Why do I never get the colours I want on my free summon. My last 3 summons on the banners have legit been 4 reds and a colourless. I just want another Hector . I finally have 2 units that are 40% in the TT

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you're gonna put out healers in the VG please make sure they have wrathful staff equipped  I've lost so many matches because my team was 2 healers


----------



## Alienfish

^been lucky not getting too many healers but i feel ya wtf do they send in those??


----------



## Cress

I was about to say that I haven't gotten anyone else's garbo healer this gauntlet yet but I just got some 4 star not-even-remotely-finished Lachesis
But I still won and had a use for her; she brought Olwen down from 1 HP to 0.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler












The border looks so good around Genny hnngggg


----------



## 50m4ra

IKE WINS IN YOUR FACE CAMILLA WEEBS


----------



## Alienfish

well at least she lost to bike and not whale-Lyn.


----------



## deSPIRIA

hooray for bike


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want to pull so hard on the Ephraim babeer coming up with Eirika  (assuming there is one because Peri might ruin my rate) but there might be a Radiant banner in a few weeks. This is so hard and I don't even have a brave unit other then my free one I'm still at 4%


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I want to pull so hard on the Ephraim babeer coming up with Eirika  (assuming there is one because Peri might ruin my rate) but there might be a Radiant banner in a few weeks. This is so hard and I don't even have a brave unit other then my free one I'm still at 4%



Go with the Brave units, they're all amazing and are better than Eph and most likely will be better than the new units.
Meanwhile, supports take forever.


Spoiler


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Some guy predicted the mini TT before it was revealed and he said some other stuff. He said the BK would be a TT reward and Nephenne, Elincia, and Oscar would be on a banner. Hopefully the TT will gain me an orb to pull a 5 star but if it's an off focus, I'm just gonna stop pulling for the Brave heroes. Nephennes art looks so good


----------



## 50m4ra

Cress said:


> Go with the Brave units, they're all amazing and are better than Eph and most likely will be better than the new units.
> Meanwhile, supports take forever.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Moans Need alm... Need Celica... Need Mae.... Need boey... Need saber..... Need... Clair.. need Tobin.... Need est.,.. REEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I grinded up a Sofia for fun and was wondering is Sofia useless? Should I _not _rank her up to 3 *?


----------



## Cress

50m4ra said:


> Moans Need alm... Need Celica... Need Mae.... Need boey... Need saber..... Need... Clair.. need Tobin.... Need est.,.. REEEE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I grinded up a Sofia for fun and was wondering is Sofia useless? Should I _not _rank her up to 3 *?



All of the units there are pretty generic though unless you invest a ton of resources into them like I did with my Alm. Celica's great tho
Sophia is pretty great... if you invest a ton into her; even more so than the Echoes characters you listed. Her best set is Rau?rraven with Triangle Adept (although TA is debatable now since Cancel Affinity exists, but stick with Rau?rraven). Rau?rraven requires a 3 star Henry, and the + version requires promoting him to 5 stars. TA requires a 4 star Roy, but if you don't have him like I do, then a 4 star Cordelia and Selena can hand out the second level of the skill (which should be enough, but you can promote them to 5 stars for the level 3 version of the skill but I'd advise against that. You can also sacrifice a Sanaki who only comes at 5 stars but she's extremely rare and runs this set arguably better than Sophia anyways). The rest of her set is up to you; her best B skill is a toss-up between G Tomebreaker and Swordbreaker depending on which one is a bigger threat to you. C skills depend solely on the team you're using, same with her Assist. For her special, her default Dragon Fang should be good enough.

So rank her up if you plan on continuing to use her. Otherwise she's unimpressive.


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> Saw Chrom's silhouette and thought he was gonna **** up my pity rate. Turns out he was just making way for the Brave Lucina I summoned right after.
> 
> good times.



I've learned a valuable lesson today, if you summon Chrom






Lucina will follow.


----------



## tumut

5* Effie ****ed up my pity rate when I was trying for Lyn and Ninian...could've been worse but like I couldn't think of a unit I need less right now,,


----------



## deSPIRIA

i supported effie w/ my summoner but athena could be a good choice too
i'm thinking of supporting brave ike and brave lyn since lyn is anti-____blade+ (i think so anyway, or just anti-mage in general) and ike is anti-flier+horse emblem, if i got ICK (i have lyn) i would use them a lot together and they're good units

- - - Post Merge - - -

eirika x valter OTP !!!!!! :333333A Match made in heaven


----------



## Alienfish

free pull, gets 3* setsuna lolololol.

ugh boring banners now ever since cyl people.. snore


----------



## Cress

Alm and Celica just hit S rank! Of course they just HAD to reach it when I was listening to some other music and the most unfitting song came on but w.e. I watched the scene again afterwards and it is 10/10 adorable. Still just at an A rank with me and Alm since that takes forever (over 350 kills, seriously?) but I should be getting close.
I'm ALMost at 65 Attack and 42 Speed Alm. I'm ready for this. Just imagine if he was a bonus unit in another Tempest, that would go up to 69 Attack and 46 Speed, or 72 Attack and 50 Speed with max merges. *We Awakening stats now*


----------



## deSPIRIA

wooo i just got brave ike. +hp -def, it's doable


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally beat all the Bond Battles. I kept using Hector to tank the 2 mages and dagger user on Infernal. Switch my team and I beat it first try


----------



## Cress

Okay Gamepedia has gone off the deep end
This is a set for Alm




What is this
Wo Dao on someone who already has Falchion and works well with it, pairing Ignis with Wo Dao, and i know they're slapping Steady Breath on everything but maybe try units who have an actual defense stat? Even Tobin has better stats to run this set that already makes no sense and he actually does need an insane build like this to work while Alm is fine with his base set to an extent.
I just...
What

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nevermind Tobin is listed as having the exact same set


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm at 4.50% on the Brave Banner and dying. I know that doesn't seem like much, but as a f2p player, that's like our 7% pity rate


----------



## tumut

Cress said:


> Okay Gamepedia has gone off the deep end
> This is a set for Alm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this
> Wo Dao on someone who already has Falchion and works well with it, pairing Ignis with Wo Dao, and i know they're slapping Steady Breath on everything but maybe try units who have an actual defense stat? Even Tobin has better stats to run this set that already makes no sense and he actually does need an insane build like this to work while Alm is fine with his base set to an extent.
> I just...
> What
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh nevermind Tobin is listed as having the exact same set


They have have Gordon in A tier on their tier list and have Virion above Setsuna they're actually stupid

Anyway I got vanilla lyn , got her fury just need brash assault and threaten defense

Also hype for TT I missed the first one and omg I need every seal +mask luci


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i need masked thing tooo dangg gotta grind my butt off.


----------



## deSPIRIA

why the hell do people give bike distant counter it just disrupts urvan lol
what a waste of a hector


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

This ****ing banner isn't giving me anything :/ I don't even care if I don't have Bow Lyn, just give me any 5 star so that I don't have to end the banner by spending all the orbs and getting nothing


----------



## deSPIRIA

just pulled a +spd -atk hector. i think his speed is pretty important but i hope that -atk isnt detrimental


----------



## apharel

For Hector you'd want +ATK/-SPD because his initial SPD is low + high ATK guarantees you kill everything during the enemy phase with Vantage. But after the Summoner support, Bond support, patching him up with a +ATK seal or something, IV's are as detrimental as before. xD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I don't think ivs matter that much on Hector. He's one of the characters that can still destroy most things even with an attack bane


----------



## Garrett

Worked up 20 orbs on TT this weekend so did a pull. Four greens, got Hector! 

Man, he is a beast!


----------



## deSPIRIA

apharel said:


> For Hector you'd want +ATK/-SPD because his initial SPD is low + high ATK guarantees you kill everything during the enemy phase with Vantage. But after the Summoner support, Bond support, patching him up with a +ATK seal or something, IV's are as detrimental as before. xD



at least hes not +res i guess? lol


----------



## Cress

Spoiler: Uh









They also have really great IV's lol. Ike is +Def -Res, Lyn is +Atk -Res, and Lucina is +Atk -Spd (the only unfortunate one but Darting Blow or something similar should fix that).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> Spoiler: Uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have really great IV's lol. Ike is +Def -Res, Lyn is +Atk -Res, and Lucina is +Atk -Spd (the only unfortunate one but Darting Blow or something similar should fix that).



What was your rate at? I'm almost at hero fest rate :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finally beat the chapter 9 and 10 chain challenge on lunatic. As a f2p player this was one of the hardest things to do in this game. I can almost make it through the chapter 11 and 12 chain challenge so after that I've cleared all lunatic chain challenges


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What was your rate at? I'm almost at hero fest rate :')



4.25% iirc. I'm just surprised that I wasn't cucked by an off-focus 5 star like LACHESIS, a third 5 star Titania, or something of the sorts.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally promoted my Cordelia which means I can promote whatever I want now that I have teams for each situation. I might go for a +10 Saizo because of how cool he is. 

Hopefully the orbs I get in the next few days can get me a 5 star. This banner has been the worst for me. It's karma for getting 3/4 nohrian summer units


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> Spoiler: Uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have really great IV's lol. Ike is +Def -Res, Lyn is +Atk -Res, and Lucina is +Atk -Spd (the only unfortunate one but Darting Blow or something similar should fix that).



what. the. ****.

i've been pulling from the brave heroes banner ever since it went up and i *STILL* haven't been able to pull a single goddamn sully i am so jealous


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finaaaaly got a Brave Lyn. The only focus I got on this cursed banner except for the free one. I'm sad it's over tho because I only got one Saizo and he has neutral ivs


----------



## Alienfish

Knew I should have picked Brave Lucina, at least I'd have her in another form than marcina and regular bleh. oh well my Lyn is pretty good so shan't complain, blue summons are immediate fail for me always lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hector does not want to come to me ;_;

Might as well spend the rest of my orbs on the CYL banner, and hopefully get something good...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Leo, Sanaki, Delthea, Sonya, Leo, Elise, Leo. Please IS make a banner out of these units


----------



## tumut

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Leo, Sanaki, Delthea, Sonya, Leo, Elise, Leo. Please IS make a banner out of these units


Yeah I personally really need Celica, Amelia, Innes, and Eirika. 

Anyway I spent $243 this month. Yikes. Wow...I'm not proud of myself. But I have regular Lyn, and a +1 Ephraim and lots of feathers +other 5* non focus randos

And God I can't pull a single hana


----------



## apharel

Spoiler











I pulled a +ATK/-SPD Reinhardt and +ATK/-HP B!Lynwhile chasing B!ike and B!lucina and that made this TT SO MUCH EASIER. I used to have to huddle up my team with Breath of Life Robin and then heal him back with Ardent Sacrifice on Nino, and take a minute to study the map and enemy passives. Nowadays I just let Reinhardt and Lyn run wild and have Lucina heal them up or WoM!Ninian dance them out of dangerous situations..


----------



## Thunder

what the hell am i supposed to do with a -spd caeda ffffffff


----------



## 50m4ra

Sad when you  want b,Lucina just her and not anyone else in the banner but instead I pull a Gwendolyn and Wait.... A actually summon thing showing I got......,. 3 star Robin... Thanks I'll never get her


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Decided to do one summon on the Renais banner to see if I could get Ephraim on my first pull.



Spoiler: wrong SS character











She's +Hp/-Res which isn't the best but at least it isn't an attack or speed bane. Guess this was an apology for ****ing me over on the CYL banner


----------



## deSPIRIA

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Decided to do one summon on the Renais banner to see if I could get Ephraim on my first pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wrong SS character
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's +Hp/-Res which isn't the best but at least it isn't an attack or speed bane. Guess this was an apology for ****ing me over on the CYL banner



-res for her isnt that bad actually


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm dead


----------



## Alienfish

^grats, didn't get a single brave after my free pick lol.

also Beruka go away you are useless


----------



## deSPIRIA

I GOT A -SPD BRAVE ROY IM ACTUALLY GOING TO KILL MYSELF


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I don't like how Elincias mouth looks, but I want a red flier that I'll actually use, so I'll go for her. I have 15 orbs rn, so I'm hoping I get her reaaaaallllly early, or I get some good fooder and an Eirika before I get her


----------



## seliph

I got a +Atk Roy and a +Spd Roy and I'm not sure which one to focus on


Also got a Tana and was super excited til I saw she was -Atk


----------



## Cress

Got to 30k in the Tempest and I'm done for now, I only planned on getting to 20k but decided to go a bit further because why not.
More importantly, Alm and Celica are at max HM finally, and are my first units to do so!


Spoiler: I'm so proud of them















Now it's time to wait until October's update that'll most likely increase the cap to 4,000.


----------



## Hyoshido

+SPD -HP Brave Lyn is a monster, just saying (45 Speed and 51 Attack when attacking something)

Also my favorite boy is somewhat usable now since I have a Corrin that isn't -Attack lmao


Spoiler


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hyoshido said:


> Also my favorite boy is somewhat usable now since I have a Corrin that isn't -Attack lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Im planning on promoting male Corrin once I get the Mini TT feathers! Mines +atk so I'm planning to run Darting blow and desperation.

Hoping I get an Eirika, Leo, Ryoma, Ike, better iv Olivia in my pursuit for Elincia tomorrow 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and saber hehe


----------



## Cress

I still haven't gotten a single Male Corrin wtf game


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Elincia has great stats and the BK has DC built into his weapon! I'm so excited to hopefully get these units


----------



## Cress

All 4 units have fantastic stats wow Oscar is redeemed 




Oboro is one of my favorite units but Neph's stats are just _sooo much better._ It'll be hard to justify using her. :/


----------



## Thunder

nephenee's art is so much better than oboro's at least


----------



## apharel

Spoiler











G-Got this on my free pull.

+Res/-Spd tho ;_; At least she's a unicorn! xD


----------



## Cress

I got a *+HP -ATK RAIGH ON MY FREE PULL, I CAN'T WAIT TO* immediately send him home


----------



## deSPIRIA

agh man i wish i saved orbs for this summon. nephenee is probably my favorite FE character


----------



## Alienfish

cammy said:


> agh man i wish i saved orbs for this summon. nephenee is probably my favorite FE character



yeaaah i really liked her design.. got some random crap on my free pull as usual tho hahah


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Used up my saved up orbs and the chapter orbs for Elincia. I'm at 3.50%, because the one time I need red orbs, it gives me like 1 each summon. It even gave me 5 greens once, which made me mad. I did get Hinata, Seth, and Athena tho, so that's okay.

Also the lunatic versions of this chapter were soooo easy. I think it was because of how open the maps were


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just promoted male Corrin. Probably the only 5 star I'll get for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Thunder

apharel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Got this on my free pull.
> 
> +Res/-Spd tho ;_; At least she's a unicorn! xD



dont worry you can probably get like 3 more elincia's with all those orbs

pulled a hana with my free summon, luckily her IVs were pretty good so I turned her into a quad hana


----------



## Hopeless Opus

I got Elincia and a 5 star Clair. Blessed


----------



## brutalitea

Got 3* Jager on my free summon. Blehhhh


----------



## Garrett

Pulled Tharja with my free summon which I'm very happy with as I really wanted her. I also pulled Caeda who I also didn't have so super pleased.

I can't even remember who the other three were. I'm sure there was a 3* Virion and Oboro in there. There usually is.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I randomly came on on a few days ago because one of my friends wanted me too do get a free summon (the banner with Lyn, Roy, Lucina and Ike?) so I chose Ike then left. Then I came back again yesterday and saw some other new banner and got that Elincia girl or whatever, not after some very lame pulls though. :/ This game still sh!ts on me haha.
Elinca's art is super pretty though, I'm glad to see more of Kippu's work!


----------



## brutalitea

Free 4* Narcian I won't use


Slowly working my way through the story on hard. Only limit is my stamina lol. My team's stronger than I expected.


----------



## deSPIRIA

size difference


----------



## SensaiGallade

Rip me she's -atk +def


----------



## brutalitea

My strongest hero is now level 37 Brave Lady Lyn. She's so strong ^_^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I might stop pulling for Elincia and save up for a possible Halloween banner. I have Corrin, Cordelia, Tana, and Michalis for a flier team so I'm set. And if I ever need a red flier I can just promote my neutral Palla


----------



## seliph

I'm levelling my Zephiel rn and it's hurting me to think of feeding my extra Hector's DC to him

I love that big blue guy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

gyro said:


> I'm levelling my Zephiel rn and it's hurting me to think of feeding my extra Hector's DC to him
> 
> I love that big blue guy



If you're willing to wait a week or two, the Black Knight should come as a TT reward and his weapon has built in DC. His stats are also amazing


----------



## seliph

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If you're willing to wait a week or two, the Black Knight should come as a TT reward and his weapon has built in DC. His stats are also amazing



oh **** I forgot about him goodbye zephiel


----------



## Alienfish

Tfw you get another 5* chrom from the new banner on free summon. at least no random red crap I can't use lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

im getting pocket money next week
guess what im going to spend it on harde har har


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm so sad. Made it to the last stage for the chapter 11-12 chain challenge on lunatic, but I moved a character one extra space instead of attacking, which ruined everything . Can't be that mad tho, after I complete it, I've completed all lunatic chain challenges and squad assault as a f2p player


----------



## Cress

_"I just got an idea for Ephraim! This'll be such a fun set to use, with Steady Breath, and of course he needs Hone Speed for being a buffer, and-"_








*this will be fun to use in 6 months when I have enough SP for it.
;_;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> _"I just got an idea for Ephraim! This'll be such a fun set to use, with Steady Breath, and of course he needs Hone Speed for being a buffer, and-"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this will be fun to use in 6 months when I have enough SP for it.
> ;_;



Ohhh I want to try this. When I get an Ephraim :/

The chain challenges on easy give about 100 sp at the end if you give up at stage 9


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ohhh I want to try this. When I get an Ephraim :/
> 
> The chain challenges on easy give about 100 sp at the end if you give up at stage 9



Yeah that's what I'm doing but over 3,000 SP is a lot. I'll try to shove him on my Tempest team somehow once that starts back up.


----------



## Hyoshido

Free summons most times: Useless 3 star unit with no good inheritable skills

Free summons very super extremely ultra low amount of times:


Spoiler: IT'S HIM, THE BIG BOY HIMSELF











He's +HP & -SPD, which isn't grand, but it could be worse!


----------



## Alienfish

got some dang free effie today. stop giving me her D: <


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: This felt sooooo good to finally beat










I have no units bonus units at all for the TT, so pray for me I can get an Elincia before then :c


----------



## Garrett

I have one 40% bonus unit: Ike. 

I really enjoy TT, I set it to auto battle and reap the rewards. 

Got another 4* F!Corrin for my free pull today. I wasn't upset, I can merge her with the others.


----------



## Cress

Tried to summon Ninian from the new banner but considering my first 5 pulls from it were all 3 stars, I'm going to take the hint and skip the banner.
The Bound Hero Battle itself is the easiest one so far imo, I beat Lunatic on it first try, and Infernal could be pretty easy too I feel.

Now back to painfully grinding SP for Eph.


----------



## Thunder

wow, a male corrin, im so glad i got him instead of elincia

now my bow lyn can inherit obstruct. amazing.


----------



## seliph

I'm still pissed I pulled another 5* Jaffar earlier WHAT AM I GONNA DO WITH THIS


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> I'm still pissed I pulled another 5* Jaffar earlier WHAT AM I GONNA DO WITH THIS



Oh lord christ. I dunno, eat him for dinner.

And yeah I still need to grind SP af for my Chrom (think the new one I got was along the same stats so I merged them)


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler: I pulled another Ike, those FE Warriors orbs were blessed











Lad's ready for that TT \o/


----------



## Garrett

Scrounged up twenty orbs from the new maps so did a summon, pulled Elincia! 

I needed a red flier so was going to promote Palla but now I can spend my feathers on Reinhart instead.

I am so ready for Tempest Trial.


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled elincia but both wikis tell me that she is -speed and -def and +nothing. i really want to know what she actually is, this is so dumb

- - - Post Merge - - -

this better not show that double banes exist


----------



## Thunder

youve got a +spd -def elincia, it looks like youve got her weapon still equipped which gives her a 2- spd penalty


----------



## deSPIRIA

Thunder said:


> youve got a +spd -def elincia, it looks like youve got her weapon still equipped which gives her a 2- spd penalty



IM SO STUPID OF COURSE AHH
thank you for telling me


----------



## 50m4ra

Really dont know which banner to do hmm


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Beat all the warrior maps already and got nothing ;-;. My rate is at 4% and I'm dreading going back to 4.75% like on the CYL banner. Please TT orbs give me Elincia


----------



## Thunder

cammy said:


> IM SO STUPID OF COURSE AHH
> thank you for telling me



np, i've had the same problem a couple of times lol

pulled an elincia earlier too, +def, -res but im ok with it as long as her offensive stats werent touched

btw if you guys need SP, those warriors maps are perfect for it


----------



## Cress

*MY* (second) *MAGNUM OPUS IS COMPLETE*


Spoiler: Whale Emblem ahoy










Part 5 of the Warriors maps on Hard is the best waifu tbh, 114 SP during the double SP weekend at the cost of 10 stamina and having to barely put in any effort is delicious.


----------



## Thunder

i got about 300sp in one run using the weekend bonus and summer robin's C skill its amazing


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> i got about 300sp in one run using the weekend bonus and summer robin's C skill its amazing



Yes the Warriors Maps offer normal exp and sp after beating them so take advantage of them during the time we have them. Bonus is that the enemies are relatively weak aswell


----------



## SensaiGallade

Have fun with the Tempest Trials


----------



## Cress

I think my Eph set is a bit overkill, I've done 3 runs through Tempest on Lunatic so far and I've only seen his damaged art pop up twice. The first time was when I used him to bait Soren (yes I used a low Res blue unit to bait a green mage), but he lived and healed back up to near-full thanks to Aether activating on the Selena that attacked him next. Then he killed Soren the next turn. The second time was when he already had a bit of damage so Guard wasn't active and the BK activated Black Luna on him. Eph was brought down kinda low but then *HI I'M AETHER* happened and he healed back up again and killed the BK.
_This man is unstoppable._


----------



## deSPIRIA

summoned oscar goddamnit I JUST WANT NEPHENEE


----------



## Yatogami

finally, with all the extra SP from the TT my Elincia and Nephenee will be complete !! uwu


----------



## Thunder

the tempest trials feel easier this time around, but good god is it annoying navigating some of these maps

plus it feels like the enemy units will usually waste a turn or two jerking off with reposition or drawback


----------



## Hyoshido

Got both Black Knights, dunno if to merge them or not because he's gonna be a strong as heck unit


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hyoshido said:


> Got both Black Knights, dunno if to merge them or not because he's gonna be a strong as heck unit



Merge them. He has no skills worthy of foddering off. Merge them and make a united Black Knight!!!

Merging them will gain +1 in HP and atk which is always worth it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm at 20k something and I'm doing okay I guess for someone who has no bonus units (not using 4 star BK on my team). I'm also at 4.25% on the Crimean banner which is pissing me off. Should've saved more pots so I could get more orbs before the banner ends. I JUST WANT A GOOD RED FLIER FOR MY FLIER TEAM ELINCIA PLEASE COME HOOOOME


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> He has no skills worthy of foddering off.



Steady Stance is an amazing defensive skill tho


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Steady Stance is an amazing defensive skill tho



Argueably Steady Breath is better.


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> Argueably Steady Breath is better.



Steady Breath is better in most situations, but good luck trying to get an off-focus B!Ike now (that's like what, a 0.10% chance at getting him?) while the BK is a free unit. Plus Steady Stance can be inherited to any unit, while Steady Breath is limited to melee infantry and armored units. Xander and Camus could be made to be EXTREMELY scary enemy-phase units with Steady Stance. Xander could reach 43 Def before horse buffs, and 37 Def for Camus. Paired with Vantage so that they can hit mages first in order to not melt instantly, they could both make excellent work with the skill. (And before you say Distant Defense is better, again good luck getting an off-focus Celica. The chance of getting her is even lower since red has so many units.)
Tana is also a choice for Steady Stance. 25 base defense isn't much, but with SS and Vidofnir's unique effect, she can have 38 defense _and_ a great 36 speed before flier buffs to be a great physical wall as well. Not to mention that if she came with a +Def IV as well, that's 42 base defense.

I most likely will end up foddering off at least one of my BK's for the skill since it can be fantastic to have.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

They posted silhouettes of 2 new characters on Twitter a few hours ago, and people seem to agree the left one is the mysterious dancer SPOILER: IT'S AZURA!!! and the one on the right is Shigure due to Azuras pendant there.

I can't post an image rn, but here's the link:
https://mobile.twitter.com/fe_heroes_jp/status/912572792456994816

Tbh, I'm actually looking forward to hopefully Azura being on the banner because I actually like her character and Rena Strober did a great job at voice acting her. It also looks like kay8 drew this Azura too, which is awesome because I love Azuras art in heroes.


----------



## Hyoshido

Really nice to see Shigure being playable (That HAS to be him), one of my favorite characters in Fates.


----------



## himeki

dont like shigure a whole lot


----------



## SensaiGallade

My thoughts is a unique and specialised singer Azura in her Nohrian Songstress outfit and Shigure as a pegasus red tome flier.


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> dont like shigure a whole lot



same he's got dumb hair


----------



## Joy

I just started yesterday and I'm loving it! Right now my team is Prince Alfonse, Lucina, Lon'qu and Anna. I know hardly anything about the game so far.


----------



## Hyoshido

Dancer & Singer banner! Olivia, Inigo, Azura and Shigure!


----------



## Thunder

UGH WE DONT NEED ANOTHER INIGO


----------



## Alienfish

i need azura still lol.

also got the 4* black knight last night, ayyy


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Since the dancing banner lasts a month, I decided to do 1 pull with 5 orbs and only 1 red orb appeared. Even with a 4 50% pity rate, I wasn't expecting anything good and would end this banner with such a high pity rate for a f2p user.


Spoiler: Idk if I should be happy or mad











Thinking of killing my only Takumi to feed DC to him.

KAYE8 DREW AZURA YES YES YES. I WANT ALL OF THEM EXCEPT OLIVIA AND HOPEFULLY I CAN AT LEAST GET SHIGURE AND AZURA BEFORE IT ENDS. Shigures art was drawn my Yura, who's art I don't like, since they usually have the same face (see Subaki, Navarre, Clarisse, Sonya, Niles) but I think they did a great job with Shigure


----------



## Akira-chan

Me: Im not interested in heros anymore, i have most things i want and -

IS: https://youtu.be/PU3e9LlGKvo

Me: like holy**** ive never seen such perfection in my life like dude are you seeing this like holy **** i feel like i gained 5 years from just looking at this LIKE LOOK AT IT LOOK IT HIM  I WANT THIS IN LIFE I WANT EVERYTHING THIS HAS I FEEL LIKE THIS IS A GIFT FROM GOD LIKE HOLY **** THIS IS THE MOST GOLDEN PHOTO SET IVE SEEN IM DEAD IM GONE IM DYING IM ALIVE I FEEL EVERYTHING AND NOTHING AT THE SAME TIME THIS IS THE PUREST FORM OF ART AND YOU WILL NEVER SEE ANYTHING MORE WONDERFUL IN YOUR LIFE YOU DONT UNDERSSTAND HOW MUCH THIS MEANS TO ME LIKE THIS IS THE WORLD THIS IS MY LIFE THIS IS MY EMOTIONS THIS IS MY SOUL THIS IS EVERYTHING GOOD IN THIS WORLD


----------



## seliph

Got an Elincia, -HP/+Res though lmao

meh at least she's not -Atk or -spd


----------



## Hyoshido

gyro said:


> Got an Elincia, -HP/+Res though lmao


That's actually good though, she's a good character to use Iceberg/Glacies on.


----------



## Yatogami

I am so stoked for the new characters; all of them look amazing! And earlier today I pulled my first Klein and he is +Atk -Spd! Ah, what a joyous day. uwu


----------



## seliph

Hyoshido said:


> That's actually good though, she's a good character to use Iceberg/Glacies on.



yeah but I'm a sucker for that +spd


----------



## Hyoshido

I just want Inigo from this banner, I know Azura's the fan favourite and is the best unit in the banner, but I want to make Inigo work, if I get one with good IV's (like -HP +Atk/+Spd) then Blade tome & Life and Death would do him good.



gyro said:


> yeah but I'm a sucker for that +spd


Fair enough \o/


----------



## Thunder

colorless hell is getting out of hand, i just wanna get my olivia and get out


----------



## Garrett

3* Jagen with my free summon, whoo!

I carried on and got nothing but trash units and repeats. All I want is a sexy Inigo, maybe an Azura. 

Ah well, new month soon and lots of FtP orbs to scrounge.


----------



## Alienfish

tfw you get green and get 4* boobzilla and 3* cherche thanks lol


----------



## Thunder

I wish I could say I was joking when I say I've gotten like 5 Clarines and 4 Jakobs from the dancer banner

But these two *******s are literally the only ones showing up.


----------



## Huseyin

I'm like addicted to FEH lol, Right now I have a 4.25% on the tt banner. I really want Ike but still haven't gotten him...Had 2 draugs at first, now I have 8.


----------



## himeki

anyone know how to calculate IVs and stuff mid level? my dumb ass just summoned performing inigo and forgot to check stats before leveling :|


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> anyone know how to calculate IVs and stuff mid level? my dumb ass just summoned performing inigo and forgot to check stats before leveling :|



You can't. You'll have to make him lv 40 before you can check.


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> You can't. You'll have to make him lv 40 before you can check.



god ****ing damn it


----------



## Joy

Thunder said:


> UGH WE DONT NEED ANOTHER INIGO



Wait... you can get multiples of the same characterr? ( I'm a noob)


----------



## himeki

Joy said:


> Wait... you can get multiples of the same characterr? ( I'm a noob)



yeah some characters have different costumes, eg the summer costumes or the performing costumes like in this banner, and theyre new units with skills and all

----
pulled performing olivia today! unfortuntaely her bane is speed which sucks but i guess ill feed her one of my many firs to give her speed +3


----------



## Huseyin

YESS! I just summoned Ike! After having a 4.75 pity rate I finally got him! He's -speed +resistance but I don't care because He's going to get merged anyway! Now I have a +2 neutral Ike! He's a beast in the tempest trials and really overpowered! I also summoned serra, who I didn't have in my catalog yet so that's nice aswell. I also unlocked my sharenas potential to 5* so now I have a reliable bonus unit for Arena. I'm going to save orbs for the genealogy banner coming in the middle of this month now, as I don't need any of the dancers, as I got a +speed - defense bluezura in hero fest, and she's amazing. Don't need any other dancer. So hopefully Sigurd will be great.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler












Would've preferred Azura, but I'm not that mad. More dancers/singers the better! I know that if I got Azura first, I would've just stopped pulling on the banner entirely.

Really hoping October is better for me with 5 stars unlike September, where it took me a 4.75% to get a Bow Lyn and a 4.50% rate to get a 5 star that isn't Elincia. It isn't looking that good tho, since I used my October orbs to get him, because green orbs never show up.

I also promoted my Saizo to 5 star coz he's so cool, but don't have the skills to build him


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would've preferred Azura, but I'm not that mad. More dancers/singers the better! I know that if I got Azura first, I would've just stopped pulling on the banner entirely.
> 
> Really hoping October is better for me with 5 stars unlike September, where it took me a 4.75% to get a Bow Lyn and a 4.50% rate to get a 5 star that isn't Elincia. It isn't looking that good tho, since I used my October orbs to get him, because green orbs never show up.
> 
> I also promoted my Saizo to 5 star coz he's so cool, but don't have the skills to build him



Saizo loves to be a debuffer. He love's a good Atk Smoke from Bow Lyn

Inigo is the first seasonal unit Ive got since the Bridal Blessings banner. My other unit being Bride Caeda.


----------



## Huseyin

I sadly haven't gotten a seasonal unit yet . My luck with them is terrible. In the bunny banner, I got up to 5% but got nothing. Same on the Bride banener for lyn and 4.25%. Ylissean summers also didn't have any luck for me for a 5 star with 6.25% and this time I am not pulling for any seasonal unit because sigurd is waaaay more important than a ranged dancer I probably won't even use in the end. Only have 1 orb r/n tho.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Saizo loves to be a debuffer. He love's a good Atk Smoke from Bow Lyn



Aw, damn, I can't sack a Bow Lyn for even Saizo . I'm really tempted to give him CC because of his high defense, but then I'd have to sack my only Takumi . I started using him as my lead for my Defense team tho, and I already got 3 wins, so that's cool

Awesome sig btw!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Huseyin said:


> I sadly haven't gotten a seasonal unit yet . My luck with them is terrible. In the bunny banner, I got up to 5% but got nothing. Same on the Bride banener for lyn and 4.25%. Ylissean summers also didn't have any luck for me for a 5 star with 6.25% and this time I am not pulling for any seasonal unit because sigurd is waaaay more important than a ranged dancer I probably won't even use in the end. Only have 1 orb r/n tho.



My luck is absolutely terrible with the seasonal banners. Glad I actually got someone for once.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aw, damn, I can't sack a Bow Lyn for even Saizo . I'm really tempted to give him CC because of his high defense, but then I'd have to sack my only Takumi . I started using him as my lead for my Defense team tho, and I already got 3 wins, so that's cool
> 
> Awesome sig btw!



Thanks! Notice who my user title is from 

I wouldn't sack her either unless I got another one with worse IV's or sack my current one if I got one with better IV's. 

And never sack TAKUMI


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Thanks! Notice who my user title is from
> 
> I wouldn't sack her either unless I got another one with worse IV's or sack my current one if I got one with better IV's.
> 
> And never sack TAKUMI



I wish I got Amelia but this was during September where all my 5 stars were promotes 

I really hope if they post a schedule this month, there's a tempest trial and a mini one like September. The Voting Gauntlet is my least favourite event in the game and I actually enjoy TT's even tho they're grindy


----------



## Huseyin

Speaking of Takumi, I still have a +atk -def takumi I got from hero fest. I still haven't figured out how to build him. I tried the Fujin Yumi, Vantage, Close counter, Threaten speed, Recipirocal aid and vengeance build but that doesn't make him anything special and get him outclassed by my other characters. I've heard of the brave bow build but I wouldn't know how to build him like that and It would make him really really frail with like 19 defense and resistance. I'd also need to promote and sacrifice a brave bow + user and a Life and death 3 person so there is that. Does anyone of you know a good build for him that isn't too expensive?? I hope so because I like Takumi but he's not that great especially with brave lyn.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Huseyin said:


> Speaking of Takumi, I still have a +atk -def takumi I got from hero fest. I still haven't figured out how to build him. I tried the Fujin Yumi, Vantage, Close counter, Threaten speed, Recipirocal aid and vengeance build but that doesn't make him anything special and get him outclassed by my other characters. I've heard of the brave bow build but I wouldn't know how to build him like that and It would make him really really frail with like 19 defense and resistance. I'd also need to promote and sacrifice a brave bow + user and a Life and death 3 person so there is that. Does anyone of you know a good build for him that isn't too expensive?? I hope so because I like Takumi but he's not that great especially with brave lyn.



I think I have the same ivs heh. You could run a normal brave bow and deathblow since most units in the arena have a speed higher than 33 anyways. The normal vantage CC build should work fine I guess. It's sad I don't use him anymore due to Bridelia and Lyn . Maybe if the Fujin Yumi had a better skill


----------



## himeki

honestly brave lyn > takumi


----------



## Huseyin

Alright, I guess I won't use him then. Brave Lyn will be my main archer. Also what is a good blue tome unit that you can get at 4* that isn't reinhardt? I kinda need one as the only other blue tome I have is Olwen who really only works on my horse emblem team consisting of eldigan, brave lyn, Camus, and ofcourse Olwen. I really need blue magic users because Ike and Eldigan and BK are such a pain to deal with in TT and I really need something good. Does someone have any suggestions which blue tome I should use? I don't have the 5* exclusives btw.


----------



## himeki

Huseyin said:


> Alright, I guess I won't use him then. Brave Lyn will be my main archer. Also what is a good blue tome unit that you can get at 4* that isn't reinhardt? I kinda need one as the only other blue tome I have is Olwen who really only works on my horse emblem team consisting of eldigan, brave lyn, Camus, and ofcourse Olwen. I really need blue magic users because Ike and Eldigan and BK are such a pain to deal with in TT and I really need something good. Does someone have any suggestions which blue tome I should use? I don't have the 5* exclusives btw.



if you have a problem wih ike/units that can counter regardless of distance, *use brave lyn.* sacae's blessing is a skill unique to her meaning that nobody can use a skill like that against her


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> And never sack TAKUMI


Mine is -Atk so he's CC fodder for me and nothing more. Not my fault you're weak pineapple man.


Huseyin said:


> Alright, I guess I won't use him then. Brave Lyn will be my main archer. Also what is a good blue tome unit that you can get at 4* that isn't reinhardt? I kinda need one as the only other blue tome I have is Olwen who really only works on my horse emblem team consisting of eldigan, brave lyn, Camus, and ofcourse Olwen. I really need blue magic users because Ike and Eldigan and BK are such a pain to deal with in TT and I really need something good. Does someone have any suggestions which blue tome I should use? I don't have the 5* exclusives btw.


The only other 4 star blue tome users are Odin, M!Robin, and Mae (and if you want to include GHBs, then Ursula too).

M!Robin is a mostly defensive mage, but his stats aren't too great for tanking compared to other mages like Boey. He can work well to counter colorless units, but there are better options.
Mae is the offensive powerhouse of the 3 with amazing attack. Her speed could be a bit better but if you decide to use her Owl tome anyways and get her with a +Spd nature then she will serve you well. Her Res is also quite nice so she can be used to bait some mages as well.
Odin takes a bit from Robin and Mae and is kinda in the middle of them. His defensive stats are nice, as well as his speed. His biggest problem is his horrendous attack, which is remedied by his Blade tome. If he has dedicated buffers glued to him at all times then he can work well.
Robin and Odin also appear at 3 stars btw


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Mae is bae  plus her voice acting is top notch


----------



## Huseyin

I don't have Mae and I don't really like Robin's stats. Odin is just..Odin...I guess I'll have to save orbs for Linde or Delthea to return(Hopefully AFTER the sigurd banner.) Or I'll get lucky and pull a good iv'd mae. Also does anybody else want Camus' GHB to return? I really want him to return so I can merge him and make him OP but IS doesn't want to release him. We've got clarisse 2 times now and she's just been released 2 months ago or something and this is the 3rd time for robin I believe. Camus was last released in like April or May. I just really really hope he returns soon. I have 60.000 feathers waiting for him, that I don't wanna spend on anything else.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Mine is -Atk so he's CC fodder for me and nothing more. Not my fault you're weak pineapple man.



You are pardon from my never sack TAKUMI rule.


----------



## Huseyin

What if I sacked my +atk -def takumi for my Quick reposte +atk -res waaaay better Leo who is excellent in horse emblem and has a rauorblade +,rauourblade +? (However you spell it, It's too much of a bother for me to search it up.) and is Overpowered with both hone and fortify cavalry .


----------



## SensaiGallade

Huseyin said:


> I don't have Mae and I don't really like Robin's stats. Odin is just..Odin...I guess I'll have to save orbs for Linde or Delthea to return(Hopefully AFTER the sigurd banner.) Or I'll get lucky and pull a good iv'd mae. Also does anybody else want Camus' GHB to return? I really want him to return so I can merge him and make him OP but IS doesn't want to release him. We've got clarisse 2 times now and she's just been released 2 months ago or something and this is the 3rd time for robin I believe. Camus was last released in like April or May. I just really really hope he returns soon. I have 60.000 feathers waiting for him, that I don't wanna spend on anything else.



Both Camus and Xander GHB reruns have unconfirmed dates, but they are definitely returning, confirmed in an interview (I'll try and find it)

You should probably have an extra 20k if you want an OP Camus. Assuming you don't have him yet, they'll be 4 copies of him available next time he reruns: hard, lunatic, infernal which he didn't have before, and a mission 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If he was bad IV's I would say go for it, but +atk is too good to pass off. 35 base atk is great , paired with his decent speed too he can be an oppressive threat

- - - Post Merge - - -

If he was bad IV's I would say go for it, but +atk is too good to pass off. 35 base atk is great , paired with his decent speed too he can be an oppressive threat


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Huseyin said:


> What if I sacked my +atk -def takumi for my Quick reposte +atk -res waaaay better Leo who is excellent in horse emblem and has a rauorblade +,rauourblade +? (However you spell it, It's too much of a bother for me to search it up.) and is Overpowered with both hone and fortify cavalry .



I'd actually do that too with my Leo if only my Takumi weren't +atk. He's -res (or def? I forgot) and even with that bane his defensive stats are pretty solid


----------



## Huseyin

SensaiGallade said:


> Both Camus and Xander GHB reruns have unconfirmed dates, but they are definitely returning, confirmed in an interview (I'll try and find it)
> 
> You should probably have an extra 20k if you want an OP Camus. Assuming you don't have him yet, they'll be 4 copies of him available next time he reruns: hard, lunatic, infernal which he didn't have before, and a mission
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If he was bad IV's I would say go for it, but +atk is too good to pass off. 35 base atk is great , paired with his decent speed too he can be an oppressive threat
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If he was bad IV's I would say go for it, but +atk is too good to pass off. 35 base atk is great , paired with his decent speed too he can be an oppressive threat



I already have a +1 Camus so feathers aren't an issue for me . I'm just worried that I won't be able to beat his infernal thing. I've got julia, +2 ike and horse emblem though so hopefully it won't be too hard. I won't sacrifice takumi btw, as +atk -def is actually pretty solid with 35/33 offensive stats. Just looking for the best builld possible for him right now. Also am I the only one who prefers Eldigan over Xander? I've got him +2 with +def -res and he's way better than Xander. Especially since with Ignis procking, he can ohko an unbuffed effie. Eldigan is just the very best (He also has 30 speed with my s support with him which I love.) and with quick impulse he can proc ignis on the very first counterattack in enemy phase.


----------



## Yatogami

My pity rate broke at 4% to a +Atk -Res Merric!

I am honestly really happy, killed off my -Spd +Res Takumi to give him CC and he is amazing~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yatogami said:


> My pity rate broke at 4% to a +Atk -Res Merric!
> 
> I am honestly really happy, killed off my -Spd +Res Takumi to give him CC and he is amazing~



Glad you found a use for him, but I'm dreading getting such a high pity rate only for it to be ruined by him ;-;. Please Axura please change my crappy luck from last month


----------



## himeki

i got Olivia on 3.00 and inigo on 3.25 honestly idk how


----------



## apharel

Spoiler












After 180 orbs. T_T Now to savesavesave for fabled Halloween banner (if we're still getting one) or Micaiah~


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damnit I forgot this wasn't the Halloween banner but would still show during the potential Halloween banner. I'd go through colourless hell than green hell any day since colourless orbs ACTUALLY SHOW UP each session for me. Axura please take pity on me


----------



## Hyoshido

Ofc I get nice luck with colorless hell outside of the performing arts banner.


Spoiler

















Spoiler: HE HUNGERS


----------



## Cress

Uh

I just got a Brave Lyn with my free summon

That's cool I guess, thanks game


----------



## Thunder

I'm not sick but I'm not weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell

and i'm so hoooooooooooooootttttt

COS I'M IN HEEEEEEEEELLLLLLL


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler










Working on her, she's going to be an amazing debuffer and good tank at the same time.

Yes I killed off my 5* Black Knight (Will replace with Steady Breath if I get a Brave Ike) and my +SPD Brave Lyn to produce this

Was it worth it? Yes, I'm here to have fun, not be meta.


----------



## himeki

OH HOLY **** PULLED A 5* FOCUS JAFFAR ON MY FREEBIE KFJHFKJHFK


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> OH HOLY **** PULLED A 5* FOCUS JAFFAR ON MY FREEBIE KFJHFKJHFK



Fodder him off

- - - Post Merge - - -

My boi Takumi is back again. Just watch Jaffar break my pity rate instead


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Fodder him off
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My boi Takumi is back again. Just watch Jaffar break my pity rate instead



yeah im giving him to olivia honestly since her speed is abysmal im just ??? beacuse its my third 5* this week


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got another inigo in a YOLO pull  AZURA WHERE ARE YOU ;-;


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I got another inigo in a YOLO pull  AZURA WHERE ARE YOU ;-;






You mean this Azura?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I got another inigo in a YOLO pull  AZURA WHERE ARE YOU ;-;





You mean this Azura?


----------



## Huseyin

Omg. I just pulled a +def -hp Axura on my 3rd summon on this banner as a yolo summon. Now I have both Azura's . Blue and Green. I just need 2 more for Azura emblem. I also need 2 more Ikes for Ike emblem though so...Anyway, Bluezura is +spd -def and axura is +def -hp. Which one should I use? My Axura or my Bluezura? Idk which to use. Also I finally completed my Tana build. She has Fury 3 Desperation 3 Guidance 3 moonbow Swap Vidofnir and hp +3. Her iv's are +def -res. Is that build good? Or is there another build that is waaaaay better than mine. I don't really have much experience with building flier units so any improvements would be appreciated.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 209017
> 
> You mean this Azura?


 
hmmm kind of a bum thing to do. hope she has poor ivs and this Azura is the last 5 star you get except for promotes and rewards

Haha congrats tho! Really hoping I can get one even with bad ivs before a potential Halloween banner, but I feel like that'd only happen if a TT happens this month. Please IS release a schedule so I can plan 

Shouldn't complain that hard tho. Have 51 5 stars which is pretty decent but I just really wanted Conquest Azura ((


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> hmmm kind of a bum thing to do. hope she has poor ivs and this Azura is the last 5 star you get except for promotes and rewards
> 
> Haha congrats tho! Really hoping I can get one even with bad ivs before a potential Halloween banner, but I feel like that'd only happen if a TT happens this month. Please IS release a schedule so I can plan
> 
> Shouldn't complain that hard tho. Have 51 5 stars which is pretty decent but I just really wanted Conquest Azura ((



Lol sorry. I guess you got the last laugh, she's +atk -spd 

I've had 47 5*'s. I killed off 2 for SI, being a Donnel and Roderick so now I have 45 including merges. 



Spoiler: Meh 5*'s


----------



## Cress

I guess since we're counting our 5 stars now; I have 44 5 star units right now, but 2 of them have a single merge, bringing that number up to 46. I've also foddered off a few units (6 if I counted all of them, I may have missed a few), meaning I've had 52 total 5 stars.
I never bothered counting this but that's a lot lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Lol sorry. I guess you got the last laugh, she's +atk -spd



Hehe sorry for sounding rude there. If you're using her a rein check then those should work! If just as a dancer then ivs don't matter at all


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just got a Brave Lyn as my free summon on the new banner going for Takumi. This was on my second account that I use just summon whenever so I don't use SI but thanks I guess


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> I guess since we're counting our 5 stars now; I have 44 5 star units right now, but 2 of them have a single merge, bringing that number up to 46. I've also foddered off a few units (6 if I counted all of them, I may have missed a few), meaning I've had 52 total 5 stars.
> I never bothered counting this but that's a lot lol



im also at 44, not including the couple of units that got fodder'd (which would be like 2 or 3). I've only promoted about 4 though.


----------



## SensaiGallade

News on the next Voting Gauntlet tomorrow! The theme will be revolving around "Those who draw the blood of Dragons"

https://twitter.com/FEHeroes_News/status/915475853156409344

Makes me think of it being either Hoshidan vs Nohrian Royal Family or dragonstone users as well as someone like Male Corrin or Julia since they'res only 6 dragonstones in the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Just got a Brave Lyn as my free summon on the new banner going for Takumi. This was on my second account that I use just summon whenever so I don't use SI but thanks I guess



Congrats! I freaked out when I got my Brave Lyn. It was the last day of the CYL and a yolo pull too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> im also at 44, not including the couple of units that got fodder'd (which would be like 2 or 3). I've only promoted about 4 though.



10 of my 5*'s are upgrades, being Camilla, Xander, Olivia, Camus, Legion, Corrin, Zephiel, Sheena, Reinhardt and Tharja


----------



## Thunder

mine are tharja, nino, cecilia and hana

im hoping i can get an athena or something just for a quad build, thatd be fun


----------



## Huseyin

Ugh. I played Arena a bit today and it was totally not fun. Brave Lyns, reinhardt and a dancer everywhere. The only intresting unit I saw was a +3 distant counter Lloyd who was quite a challenge but also fun to face. I just wish IS would bring up some Blyn counters as it isn't fun to face her anymore. I mean, I have Julia for Reinhardt, but plenty of people don't so there should be a more common check to reinhardt too in my opinion. FeH Arena is kinda unbalanced and I don't really like playing it. I much prefer playing the Tempest Trials.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> News on the next Voting Gauntlet tomorrow! The theme will be revolving around "Those who draw the blood of Dragons"
> 
> https://twitter.com/FEHeroes_News/status/915475853156409344
> 
> Makes me think of it being either Hoshidan vs Nohrian Royal Family or dragonstone users as well as someone like Male Corrin or Julia since they'res only 6 dragonstones in the game.



Damnit, if it's fates royals, I'm gonna need Ryoma because he's so cool, Hinoka for hone fliers, more Xander because he's cool too, and Elise because I need best healer cav. If it's Julia too, I might go for her but I feel like I have enough green mages for a Rein check

I don't think it would be because of how Xander is a GHB unit, but you never know with IS. If it is, I'm gonna have to decide between this and the dancing banner. Just wish we get confirmation on a TT this month


----------



## tumut

Huseyin said:


> Ugh. I played Arena a bit today and it was totally not fun. Brave Lyns, reinhardt and a dancer everywhere. The only intresting unit I saw was a +3 distant counter Lloyd who was quite a challenge but also fun to face. I just wish IS would bring up some Blyn counters as it isn't fun to face her anymore. I mean, I have Julia for Reinhardt, but plenty of people don't so there should be a more common check to reinhardt too in my opinion. FeH Arena is kinda unbalanced and I don't really like playing it. I much prefer playing the Tempest Trials.


Any raven tome user destroys Lyn, you can also try Leon and Gordin with Quick Riposte. Robin F and Boey with gronnraven+, triangle adept, and Quick Riposte can kill both Reinhardt and Lyn in the same turn. 

Cecilia is good too, 4 star+10 merge is optimal tho.

Julia is easily the best rein counter in the game, and with green tomebreaker she can destroy Ninos/Cecilias easily, and with death blow and a home atk from an ally she kills most blue units.

Robin Male and Sophia are good raven tome options if you don't have either of those.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

You could also try Inigo if you got him yet with a raven tome, TA, and bowbreaker. A bonus unit/dancer/Rein/Lyn check  and frees up a space for other units


----------



## Garrett

Got 4* Abel again for one free pull, 5* Sophia for the other. Not bad, but I want Ninian. 

Still hoping for my cheeky boy, Inigo. Need more orbs (and luck!)


----------



## Alienfish

Ughhh boring VG again, why are they so uninteresting?  Oh well got another Neph-how you spell her name, 5* too lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

MY PINEAPPLE CAME HOME!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My favourite thing about voting gauntlets is that there's 2 free summons. Everything else I don't like

Please IS have a mini TT and TT like September I'm desperate for orbs ;-;


----------



## Matt0106

Just got Performance Azura, and I almost dropped my phone. I was FLIPPING OUT I LOVE AZURA SHE IS BAEEEEE


----------



## Garrett

I have 6 out of the 8 heroes for voting gauntlet, all at level 1 so it's going to be easy. Looking forward to lots of feathers.


----------



## seliph

i finally got dancer inigo
+hp -res but i don't care i love him

not really sure what to give him though i'm bad at mages


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

gyro said:


> i finally got dancer inigo
> +hp -res but i don't care i love him
> 
> not really sure what to give him though i'm bad at mages



Aha those ivs are the same as my second 1! I merged my -atk one into the +hp one 

You could do the gronnraven, TA build. He can be a dancer, and a rein killer when needed. Slap on bowbreaker and now he's a Bow Lyn killer


----------



## seliph

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Aha those ivs are the same as my second 1! I merged my -atk one into the +hp one
> 
> You could do the gronnraven, TA build. He can be a dancer, and a rein killer when needed. Slap on bowbreaker and now he's a Bow Lyn killer



Yeah I was definitely gonna do gronnraven/TA but wasn't sure about the rest. Would be great if I had a spare 5* cecilia laying around though lmao.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

gyro said:


> Yeah I was definitely gonna do gronnraven/TA but wasn't sure about the rest. Would be great if I had a spare 5* cecilia laying around though lmao.



I don't think it's that necessary, since archers are mainly the problem in the colourless pool and bow breaker should take care of it. Personally, I'd only give him raven+ if I had nothing else to promote or if he was my absolute favourite character and wanted to build him completely


----------



## seliph

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I don't think it's that necessary, since archers are mainly the problem in the colourless pool and bow breaker should take care of it. Personally, I'd only give him raven+ if I had nothing else to promote or if he was my absolute favourite character and wanted to build him completely



I like my units STRONG, mudkipz

(also I don't have any spare cecilias + I already have my own personal 5* one)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just beat the new squad assault! They were fairly easy, except for maybe the Nohrian Summer stage, but Hector managed to survive and kill Summer Corrin which made everything easier for Lilina and Summer Gaius


----------



## deSPIRIA

i havent posted here in a while but things that have happened
+res -hp performer azura
+spd -atk performer olivia
+atk -def mae (4 star)
pulled another y. tiki, i merged her with my complete y. tiki
hoping to get inigo or another good green unit, another p. azura is fine
voted for ninian in the gauntlet


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Except for buying the 3 orb pack once, I'm f2p and I just made it into tier 20 . Now I can have 2 weeks off from the arena. 

Also merged my 5 star saizo into a 5* +1, so I guess I'm gonna go up to +10. With 41 defense, he's so much fun to use, because of the sprite just standing there when you take damage. I pray tho if he ever gets attacked by a mage


----------



## Huseyin

Ugh, While trying for inigo I pulled another 5* raven. This is like my 3rd one. If it keeps going like this I might soon have a +10 raven.  I mean it could've been one of the focus units, hector, brave Ike, or even HAWKEYE for deathblow 3 fodder but no. It always has to be raven. it's like this game hates me. What do I need to do with this many raven? I don't need him game. I also tried for takumi but as always no luck .


----------



## SensaiGallade

The recent additions to the team:



Spoiler











I'm sowwy about my luck >_< (except Olivia i upgraded her and gonna give her wo dao and moonbow from athena


----------



## deSPIRIA

JFC I BOUGHT 48 ORBS AND GOT 5 STAR P. AZURA, KATARINA, OSCAR, MERRIC AND RAVEN
IM SO SAD THAT KAT IS -SPD BUT I MIGHT as well give my brave axe+ to legion, maybe swift sparrow too?? uhm im that mad but it could work

- - - Post Merge - - -

kat could still work as a magic check, since shes +res and most red tome users are pretty slow so g tomebreaker would work to take out ninos and sonias and inigos and summer elises giving away sparrow like that just isnt worth it


----------



## Thunder

my condition doesnt seem to be improving


----------



## deSPIRIA

what units would work well with steady blow?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I was at 3.25 or something, until a Shigure killed my pity rate, because there was no greens. I was upset at first, but he's +Spd/-Def, but I still wish it were Azura . At least I can make Mercer emblem with Chrom (no Ryomas ) Spring Chrom, Azama, and Shigure

Stepped into tier 20 arena for the first time, and I was against merges so I just surrendered and won't be participating this week

- - - Post Merge - - -



cammy said:


> what units would work well with steady blow?



If that's the atk /def of the blow skills, a Saizo would work great with it


----------



## deSPIRIA

steady blow is spd/def, i accidentally said sturdy blow before i edited it which is atk/def but i still think a saizo would work well with that! ive been interested in building a saizo for a while.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cammy said:


> steady blow is spd/def, i accidentally said sturdy blow before i edited it which is atk/def but i still think a saizo would work well with that! ive been interested in building a saizo for a while.



If you want to have some fun with him equip fortress defense  a neutral one reaches 38 or so at 5 star and tanks almost everything


----------



## deSPIRIA

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If you want to have some fun with him equip fortress defense  a neutral one reaches 38 or so at 5 star and tanks almost everything



i have a fortress def 3 too! from seth


----------



## Alienfish

finally got p arts azura aaa don't care about her ivs i just wanted one lool


----------



## seliph

Got an Amelia from the free Minerva & Maria summon, -atk hhhhhhhhhh


----------



## deSPIRIA

im so glad deirdre is coming to fe heroes but sigurd calling deirdre his lover in the trailer is really sad if you know about the story between them haha


----------



## tumut

Here are all my pity breakers from trying to get Ninian

-Mathilda
-Roderick
-Reinhardt
-Effie 
-Alm

This isn't counting her previous three banners


----------



## seliph

tumut said:


> Here are all my pity breakers from trying to get Ninian
> 
> -Mathilda
> -Roderick
> -Reinhardt
> -Effie
> -Alm
> 
> This isn't counting her previous three banners



I'm glad I'm not the only one who's just not allowed to have Ninian for some reason


----------



## Garrett

Still no Inigo. No pity breakers either. Nada. Zilch. Squat.

I'm at 5.75%.


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled a +atk -hp sigurd


----------



## Huseyin

I'm so jealus! I spend like 70 of my hard earned f2p orbs and got nothing but a high pity rate... I'm all out of orbs now and didn't even get one 5* ;-;. I hope a tempest trial will come soon so I can farm more orbs and pull my beloved sigurd! I really really want him and if I don't get him I'll be really really really sad ;-;. Deirdre is alright too, although I already have Julia, and Tailtiu would be great because I don't have any other blue mage 5* aside from olwen, who only really functions in my horse emblem team and getting her would mean I don't have to be scared of red units with high defense and hp stats anymore which would be really nice! I hope I'll pull Sigurd or Tailtiu soon.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sigurd has a built kit and CYL bst stats when he isn't even one what. Sad arvis isn't an armored mage because then I'd actually feed my Takumi to him. Also Ayras op

No azura yet, but got +Spd/-Def of her son when there were no greens in the summon.  New tempest trial hopefully means I can finally get it


----------



## Garrett

Pity rate broken by Shigure. I suppose I shouldn't complain but I'd prefer to have the other dancing boy. 

Got 3* Donnel for my free pull on the new banner. 

I somehow have 40,000+ feathers and can't decide who to promote. I almost want to promote a trash unit and see what I can do with them.


----------



## deSPIRIA

oh yeah, got another sheena too
i dont like using her lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

in other news all 5 reinhardts i have pulled have been -atk


----------



## Akira-chan

alright nintendo

where
is
my
halloween
banner???


----------



## tumut

Ok power creep is getting out of control, Ayra has 163 BST for no reason (she's not a trainee/villager like Gray, Donnel, Amelia, etc.) Sigurd isn't affected by cavalry modifiers (they normally have -3 BST in exchange for movement)

There's 2 uninheritable skills, legendary weapons are getting stronger (they normally gave a 2nd level skill build in like Falchion having renewal 2) now having a +3 to one stat and whatever skill, and it's kinda not ok as older veterans have to compete with them now.


----------



## deSPIRIA

arden looks ****ing scary holy hell


----------



## SensaiGallade

Arden is able to quad with Brave Sword when his HP is above 50% thanks to his skill Follow-Up Ring... Paired with his monster attack and highest defence in the game as well as HP... this is an armored Reinhardt on steroids...

Got Deirdre on my first session. +atk -spd so may keep Quick Riposte 3 over G Tomebreaker 3 in favour of her bane.

I'm really looking forward to Arvis' GHB. I think he could be on par with Celica for the best red mage. Valflame has Atk and Spd Ploy 2 built into it, plus he has essentially Renewal 4 and Def Ploy so he'll be a great debuffer as well as hit hard. The only thing Celica has over him is access to IV's and Ragnarok's effect, other than that, he is superior in attack and res.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Just promoted my Arthur. No, not for Lancebreaker, or emerald axe fodder. I just needed more greens and he seemed really interesting, since you don't get him at 5 star at all. Which brings me up to 52 5 stars not including merges and ones I used for SI, which is pretty decent amout if I do say so myself. Just wish I had more saizos to promote to go past +1 :/

Still salty Arvis isn't an armored mage and praying the TT is this weekend and Arya isn't a TT reward, since she's too strong.


----------



## Thunder

arden could have an uninheritable skill that makes him invincible and i still probably wouldn't use him just because of his gross dozle zabi face


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thunder said:


> arden could have an uninheritable skill that makes him invincible and i still probably wouldn't use him just because of his gross dozle zabi face



I pray to God that artist doesn't draw Silas' art :/


----------



## Thunder

the artist ain't too bad, i think i'd blame arden's design more than the artist lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yeah, I shouldn't rip on the artist, since the art does look real. I guess it's just cause this is their first art for the game, so I haven't seen their work. Arden looks like a gross Draug.

Really hoping Silas gets Kita SenrI, Asatani Tomoyo, or Kaye8 for his art tho. After my pity rate gets reset, I'm saving for him


----------



## Thunder

After hitting a 5.75% pity rate, summoning 50 virions and even more serras












she's finally home


----------



## tumut

Arden looks like Reggie Fils Amie on meth


----------



## himeki

so are AI dancers alowed to sing for eachother ?? bc im tryna do the lunatic last map of the paralogue, and these *****es are dancing eachother left n right??


----------



## 50m4ra

Umm what am I doing wrong with the IV calculater? I pick 4 star chrome and do his stats with nothing equipped but it says he's 3 ban and no Boon....


Edit. Somehow the stats for 4 star chrom on the IV calc got fixed.. and he's +hp -def


----------



## deSPIRIA

50m4ra said:


> Umm what am I doing wrong with the IV calculater? I pick 4 star chrome and do his stats with nothing equipped but it says he's 3 ban and no Boon....
> 
> 
> Edit. Somehow the stats for 4 star chrom on the IV calc got fixed.. and he's +hp -def



+def is quite important for a chrom imo, not as important as atk but hp is good for his bulk too


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

himeki said:


> so are AI dancers alowed to sing for eachother ?? bc im tryna do the lunatic last map of the paralogue, and these *****es are dancing eachother left n right??



They shouldn't. If they are dancing/singing each other, the one getting an extra move should have their skill unequipped.

Can't wait for Arvis tomorrow! Just wished I waited on promoting Arthur, so now I'm doing the chain challenges on hard for some feathers


----------



## Thunder

yeah, if you look at it, shigure and inigo don't have their sing/dance skills equipped


----------



## Huseyin

I did the training tower quests today and have 9 orbs now! I'm waiting for tomorrow when I'll have 13 and I'll hopefully get Sigurd!!! I really want him and so far I've got only bad things like -atk effie. I don't really like armored units in general (Except Hector and BK.) so that was really bad luck. Also I have 60.000 feathers now so when Arvis comes tomorrow I'll be able to promote him ASAP, which is kinda nice because I don't really have any good mages except for a +speed - res lilina who is trash and should never be used by anyone.


----------



## Elvera

I've been saving my orbs up for the Halloween banner, but wow am I tempted to try and get Sigurd. It's a good thing they aren't limited.


----------



## seliph

God I hate Sigurd why does he have to be such a good unit

I'm not going for that banner though, trying to get those last Performing Arts heroes and then gonna hope for a decent Halloween banner


----------



## tumut

Im really hyped for Arvis he looks so cool, and ugh sigurd won't die to Delthea or Bladetome Linde. Gonna be as annoying as Lyn, Rein, and Cecilia


----------



## Huseyin

I beat all of the Arvis grand hero battle difficulties, Hard Lunatic and even Infernal!!! I also trained him to level 40 as a 4*, promoted him and leveled him to level 40 again so Now I have a level 40 5 star Arvis! I also taught him ardent sacrifice, Valflame, Iceberg, Recover ring and defense ploy so now he really is a good buffer. For his A skill I wanna put Fury 3 but I don't really have a hinata right now and I don't want to promote bartre to 5* so he's stuck with being not complete for the time being . I solo'd infernal with Dire thunder horse emblem olwen though so that was really fun!! I mean, dire thunder olwen is really bad normally but with horse emblem buffs she might perform even better than with blarblade +. I'm now debating on wether or not blarblade + or dire thunder better is on Horse Emblem olwen.


----------



## tumut

Huseyin said:


> I beat all of the Arvis grand hero battle difficulties, Hard Lunatic and even Infernal!!! I also trained him to level 40 as a 4*, promoted him and leveled him to level 40 again so Now I have a level 40 5 star Arvis! I also taught him ardent sacrifice, Valflame, Iceberg, Recover ring and defense ploy so now he really is a good buffer. For his A skill I wanna put Fury 3 but I don't really have a hinata right now and I don't want to promote bartre to 5* so he's stuck with being not complete for the time being . I solo'd infernal with Dire thunder horse emblem olwen though so that was really fun!! I mean, dire thunder olwen is really bad normally but with horse emblem buffs she might perform even better than with blarblade +. I'm now debating on wether or not blarblade + or dire thunder better is on Horse Emblem olwen.


Blarblade really boosts her damage output, she can quad with life and death+dire thunder but she won't be quite as good.


----------



## deSPIRIA

well it looks like ayra is not a TT unit and she'll have the potential to be even more broken now


----------



## Huseyin

Aaarghh, It's not fair that they made Ayra a banner unit. I still haven't summoned a Sigurd so I don't have the orbs to summon for Ayra. Plus I also want an Eldigan so I can merge my +2 one but I already have a 3.5 on Sigurds banner and I really want Sigurd, but also want Ayra and Eldigan. This is so mean of IS . My only hope is that they maybe will release the TT in like 3 days so I can grind orbs while I still have time and it doesn't become really busy in school . So I really really hope that the new TT is going to be released in like 3 days.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is it bad I'm secretly happy everyone, even whales, are pissed off about Ayra? Id be okay with it if she were by herself, but she had to share it with Eldigan, which just seems like another **** you to people who spent it on the Genealogy banner, and people who wanted her. Tbh, I wanted her as a TT unit and thought she would be, like how the BK was revealed


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Is it bad I'm secretly happy everyone, even whales, are pissed off about Ayra? Id be okay with it if she were by herself, but she had to share it with Eldigan, which just seems like another **** you to people who spent it on the Genealogy banner, and people who wanted her. Tbh, I wanted her as a TT unit and thought she would be, like how the BK was revealed



Lmao everyone is so triggered about Ayra. Personally i don't care, at least she isn't limited like GHB and TT rewards.

Salty but not at the same time, a 5* Catria decided to make an appearance however Sigurd showed up right after. +def -spd which isn't bad!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Lmao everyone is so triggered about Ayra. Personally i don't care, at least she isn't limited like GHB and TT rewards.



I don't blame them tho. Releasing such a strong unit many wanted 3 days after a new banner was released, and not even a tweet about it before, seems like a bad move on IS' part. They also could've released her with the Genealogy banner that was released 3 days ago since there were only 3 units. I feel like if she was added, theyd make more money because of how strong Sigurd and Ayra are, so having one break your pity rate wouldn't be as harsh since you still got a strong unit with higher BST than usual. And to add more salt to the wound, they added a mediocre unit of the same colour to her banner. AND they even made her a 40% unit for the TT when someone like Seliph, who's even in the introduction of the Genealogy TT, isn't even a 20% unit

Just seems like IS ****ed up too much with this whole situation LMAO


----------



## Thunder

I'm upset because now I gotta have a friggin' Arden on my roster.


----------



## 50m4ra

cammy said:


> well it looks like ayra is not a TT unit and she'll have the potential to be even more broken now


(Time for something off topic) your sig looks amazing



While I want sigure but when the game gives 4 blues one colorless I'll happily accept Mae one of my favs from echoes


----------



## noxephi

I'm very appreciative of the double SP weekends! I got Dierdre the first day the event went live, so I was happy to see she would be a 40% TT bonus character. I decided to wait for the weekend to train so I could flesh out her skills as much as possible for the event. 

still haven't gotten Sigurd though.  once I have him I'll have the whole family since I had Seliph and Julia as five stars already and got lunatic level Arvis.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm praying there's no hallower banner, but after what IS did,  you never know anymore. Praying my pity rate gets broken by Azura because once it is, I'm saving for Silas, Delthea, Ryoma, or next limited banner


----------



## himeki

oh holy **** i just got a +atk/-def azura and a +res/-atk azura (both performing) in one summon!! :O


----------



## Kurai Hiroma

Finally pulled a Performing Arts Shigure! Ah, he is so good. I love using him in battle.


----------



## Thunder

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm praying there's no hallower banner, but after what IS did,  you never know anymore. Praying my pity rate gets broken by Azura because once it is, I'm saving for Silas, Delthea, Ryoma, or next limited banner



i think you're better off hoping the halloween banner is garbage


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler











Lil project I've been working on, gotta hopefully pull more of her and upgrade her eventually.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thunder said:


> i think you're better off hoping the halloween banner is garbage



Ahahah, I'll still pull on it. Even if all the units are crap, I still have to have at least one of them since it'll be a limited banner. If I didn't have the need to have at least one character from each limited banner, I wouldn't have pulled on the Bridal Blessings one. I'm just glad I got Bridal Lyn and Cordelia on the same summoning session


----------



## Huseyin

Ughhh. I just had a 5* Cain break my pity rate of 4.75 for Sigurd! My pity rate was so high so I was sure I'd get him but noooooo. I got a stupid 5* Cain instead. Now that my pity rate is gone, I'll probably not get him as I really don't have much time left anymore. I just wish the chances of getting a focus unit was higher than a non focus unit, Like focus 4% and non focus 2%. that'd make most people happier and things like this wouldn't happen anymore... I just really hope I still get Sigurd in the end because I really really want him so badly.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Huseyin said:


> Ughhh. I just had a 5* Cain break my pity rate of 4.75 for Sigurd! My pity rate was so high so I was sure I'd get him but noooooo. I got a stupid 5* Cain instead. Now that my pity rate is gone, I'll probably not get him as I really don't have much time left anymore. I just wish the chances of getting a focus unit was higher than a non focus unit, Like focus 4% and non focus 2%. that'd make most people happier and things like this wouldn't happen anymore... I just really hope I still get Sigurd in the end because I really really want him so badly.



Ohhhh, I'm assuming you didn't do a full summon when you got Cain? Usually when a pity rates that high and you get a 5 star, you should just do a full summon to take advantage of that pity rate before it resets.

I really wish they did something about the rates too :/. I have been screwed over by 2 Lilinas, a Hawkeye, and 2 Lucius. If you get an off focus, the pity rate should reset for it, but the banner focus rate stays the same. That's just wishful thinking and they'd never add that


----------



## SensaiGallade

Huseyin said:


> Ughhh. I just had a 5* Cain break my pity rate of 4.75 for Sigurd! My pity rate was so high so I was sure I'd get him but noooooo. I got a stupid 5* Cain instead. Now that my pity rate is gone, I'll probably not get him as I really don't have much time left anymore. I just wish the chances of getting a focus unit was higher than a non focus unit, Like focus 4% and non focus 2%. that'd make most people happier and things like this wouldn't happen anymore... I just really hope I still get Sigurd in the end because I really really want him so badly.



A 5* Catria spoiled my pity rate while trying for Sigurd. Left the summon after and started a new one, went for a red then Sigurd appeared ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> A 5* Catria spoiled my pity rate while trying for Sigurd. Left the summon after and started a new one, went for a red then Sigurd appeared ._.



Are you f2p? You seem to get a lot of 5 stars in such a short amount of time. That or you're extremey lucky


----------



## Hyoshido

I pulled a random Celica yesterday...But her IV's are trash though, so she's sitting here being useless :/

Don't have any units that can benefit from Distant Def unfortunately.


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Are you f2p? You seem to get a lot of 5 stars in such a short amount of time. That or you're extremey lucky



Mostly f2p. I once every other time spash some cash on orbs.

Catria and Sigurd was the one time I spent money on the game and that was only 24 orbs. Before that, the last time I spent money was Hero Fest 2. I'm just incredibly lucky somehow and get a 5* on a yolo pull.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoshido said:


> I pulled a random Celica yesterday...But her IV's are trash though, so she's sitting here being useless :/
> 
> Don't have any units that can benefit from Distant Def unfortunately.



Xander is a great candidate for DD if you want to make him into a tank. I gave my Deirdre DD from a Celica I got earlier this week.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Welp prepare for a quad Reinhardt meta with the new brash assault seal ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Pity rate was broken by a ****ing Amelia. Guess I'll just stop summoning because once I run out of TT orbs, I'll have a high rate that I'm gonna wanna spend money on it. I guess Azura can come home another day if they even release her again :/


----------



## himeki

im still missing shigure, but i feel like im just gonna be able to do one last summon on this focus and theennnn im just gonna save my orbs until heroes i desperately want come out dkdjhdkjhdh but knowing FEH they'll probably pull out some other great summoning focus™ that i want ://

also, is anyone else getting error code 803-3013?? i tried booting it on my phone and it didnt work so i tried on my ipad, but i got the same error. however this error only happens when im connected to wifi, mobile data works fine? ? ?


----------



## Thunder

https://i.imgur.com/ZcIHNCN.png

-ATK GODDAMMIT


----------



## SensaiGallade

Free summon ._.


----------



## tumut

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Pity rate was broken by a ****ing Amelia. Guess I'll just stop summoning because once I run out of TT orbs, I'll have a high rate that I'm gonna wanna spend money on it. I guess Azura can come home another day if they even release her again :/


God I wish that were me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 210099
> 
> Free summon ._.



God I wish that were me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously though I see people getting 5*s of free summons and I'm like...how


----------



## Cress

Got PA!Olivia. +Def -Spd though, oh well  I have 3 of the 4 focus units now, only missing Shigure but it's fine if I miss him.
Not really sure how to build her, I'm thinking of maybe giving her BoL and the BoL seal and make her a dancing healbot with her weapon.


----------



## tumut

Cress said:


> Got PA!Olivia. +Def -Spd though, oh well  I have 3 of the 4 focus units now, only missing Shigure but it's fine if I miss him.
> Not really sure how to build her, I'm thinking of maybe giving her BoL and the BoL seal and make her a dancing healbot with her weapon.


Give her a poison dag+


----------



## seliph

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 210099
> 
> Free summon ._.



You pulled a blue from the flyer banner that has Hinoka as a focus what did you expect



tumut said:


> God I wish that were me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> God I wish that were me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seriously though I see people getting 5*s of free summons and I'm like...how



Aint this the mood


----------



## SensaiGallade

gyro said:


> You pulled a blue from the flyer banner that has Hinoka as a focus what did you expect
> 
> 
> 
> Aint this the mood



Not exactly Hinoka tbh


----------



## Garrett

Went back to the performing arts banner with my TT orbs and pulled Olivia. Almost wasn't going to pull the neutral stone but then remembered that was her colour on this banner. 

No Inigo for me but at least I got Shigure and Olivia. Might have one last pull if I get enough orbs by the end of the month.


----------



## 50m4ra

Mouth drops cartoonishly*  I J-j-just got ayra..... ON MY FIRST PULL! Now to check ivs


----------



## Thunder

ima shoot someone if we get more nohrian scum in this banner


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Damn, IS is money hungry.

One on the right looks like Leo. His shoes and hair seem to match up so I'm gonna have to pull for him

EDIT: I just realized today is the last day for the warrior maps :/. Those were the best stages to level up and I still need to level up Arden, Amelia, and Arvis


----------



## SensaiGallade

WE HAVE OUR FIRST ARMORED ARCHER AND ARMORED MAGE PLUS A RED MAGE FLIERRRR


----------



## Hyoshido

Ah Jakob...I need HIM

I will legitimately kill off my buffed Takumi and give Jakob close counter oml.


----------



## Akira-chan

INYS PLEASE STOP GIVING ME GOOD GACHAS IM GONNA GO BROKE 

FIRST INIGO AND SHIGURE NO W SAKUR A A ND HENRY P L  Z

UR GONNA KILL ME AND MY WALLET


----------



## tumut

Can witch Nowi like...put a goddamn shirt on

Anyway this banner is cray


----------



## Thunder

they did it, they added a hoshidan for the seasonal banner

one whole hoshidan compared to the like 10 nohrians we've gotten but you know its cool im cool

i like how nowi's art is colored, kinda reminds me of gravity rush


----------



## Elvera

Sakura looks adorable, I would love to get her and Jakob. 
An armor mage was on a lot of people's wishlist, so I guess they did pretty good. I defiantly would've loved to get some characters from older games, but at least Henry gets a second chance to be good.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'll have 40 ish orbs by Monday, so hopefully I at least get one Halloween unit with it :/.

If I get Henry,  I might have to finally feed my Takumi


----------



## himeki

tumut said:


> Can witch Nowi like...put a goddamn shirt on
> 
> Anyway this banner is cray



right lmao nowis lack of clothing in literally everything pisses me off so much


----------



## deSPIRIA

Spoiler: WHAT ARE THESE STATS


----------



## Cress

I got 2 Sakuas
The healer one, not the dagger kitty one
That's all

Guess my lucky streak is over


----------



## Thunder

there better not be any colorless seasonals in the next banner s2g


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'll have 40 ish orbs by Monday, so hopefully I at least get one Halloween unit with it :/.
> 
> If I get Henry,  I might have to finally feed my Takumi



Ofc, I got nothing :/. Just please give me one of the units, so I can continue saving


----------



## Hyoshido

I got a 5* Soren, I screamed since it wasn't Henry.

But at least it's a +ATK -DEF Soren, so it wasn't the WORST possible thing.


----------



## SensaiGallade

A 5* Seliph decided to make an appearance while summoning today -_-


----------



## himeki

first summon from the halloween banner! killed the takumi to give lyn close counter but even so!


----------



## deSPIRIA

why do i spend money on this stupid game


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cammy said:


> why do i spend money on this stupid game



I had to unlink my debit ahaha


----------



## Hyoshido

Welp, I reset my game (free to play, so it doesn't mean much to me tbh) and am trying to reset for a good IV'd Halloween Jakob (Something like -HP +ATK or +ATK -SPD)

Fury + Renewal on Jakob tho, noice.


----------



## Elvera

Hyoshido said:


> Welp, I reset my game (free to play, so it doesn't mean much to me tbh) and am trying to reset for a good IV'd Halloween Jakob (Something like -HP +ATK or +ATK -SPD)
> 
> Fury + Renewal on Jakob tho, noice.



How long did you have the previous save data for?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hyoshido said:


> Welp, I reset my game (free to play, so it doesn't mean much to me tbh) and am trying to reset for a good IV'd Halloween Jakob (Something like -HP +ATK or +ATK -SPD)
> 
> Fury + Renewal on Jakob tho, noice.



I think Wary Fighter would be better to keep since he has abysmal speed


----------



## tumut

Got Jakob, and no kitty paddle or Spooky Henry after $80 and 18 free orbs

- - - Post Merge - - -

This banner is gonna be a rough one...can't wait to get 3 more jakobs and a -Atk sakura


----------



## deSPIRIA

apparently its more likely to pull a non-focus red 5 star instead of the focus red one
that sucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

in other news is it worth building a steady breath fae (my bike has **** ivs and my fae has very good ones)


----------



## Akira-chan

im suffering ive blown over 50+ bucks on trying to get ****n henry get me out of this dumb gatcha h e l l


----------



## Milleram

OHMIGOSH! I just summoned Halloween Jakob and I am so excited! I married him in Conquest, so I really wanted to get him. I haven't looked at his IVs yet, but I'm not too concerned. I'm just happy I got him. ^_^


----------



## Thunder

gdi tharja just broke my pity rate

now i gotta decide whether id rather have a -def or -res tharja


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> gdi tharja just broke my pity rate
> 
> now i gotta decide whether id rather have a -def or -res tharja



-def. Tharja will not be going into physical contact with anyone so she needs her resistance to take hits from opponent mages, especially since she's the only red bladetome at default


----------



## Thunder

-def is the one thats already trained up so i'll probably just roll with that one


anyway i got a draug from the "long-haired gents" and a cecilia from the "short-haired ladies" banner. just as advertised.


----------



## Akira-chan

I GOT HENRY AFTER 700 ****ING YEARS YESSSSSS

YESSSSS THANK YOU PITTY RNG YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## deSPIRIA

summoned with the 17 orbs i just got from nov quests and got a neutral hector what


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hngggg I want to pull for Ryoma, since he's one of my most wanted units, but I know I won't get him, because the chances of getting an off focus red is greater than getting a focus one, and there's a chance Karel ruins it :/. Guess I'll wait for a banner where he's solo red, or I'll just pray to RNGjesus to do me this one kind thing


----------



## deSPIRIA

I SUMMONED A RYOMA ON THE HALLOWEEN BANNER WTFGGGGGFFF

- - - Post Merge - - -

+HP -DEF I'LL TAKE IT


----------



## Huseyin

It's been like 300 orbs since I last summoned a 5*, didn't get Sigurd, nor Eldigan or Ayra. I just want any good unit at this point. Please IS please. I'm out of people to grind and am not even getting good fodder anymore. I just got 5, really, 5 normal 3* henry's in a row. that's just cruel . I only want an eldigan. Hopefully I will be able to get him before the banner ends, or I'll have missed out on my favourite character and then I would be sad . (Also Eldigan >Sigurd, Eldigan can even kill effie when Ignis procs so he's really overpowered af.)


----------



## Thunder

well, genny just broke my pity rate, but at least- oh she's -atk


----------



## Garrett

Had enough orbs to do a full pull on the Halloween banner, got 3* Wrys, Beruka, Jagen and Sully. Yay!

Also got a 5* Fae which is fine but I already have her. I have no idea why people spend money, the odds of getting a focus unit are terrible.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Garrett said:


> Had enough orbs to do a full pull on the Halloween banner, got 3* Wrys, Beruka, Jagen and Sully. Yay!
> 
> Also got a 5* Fae which is fine but I already have her. I have no idea why people spend money, the odds of getting a focus unit are terrible.



I've gotten so many 5*'s through yolo pulls.


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled the wrong sakura (4☆) but i also pulled a neutral 4☆ klein
is it worth giving brave bow+ (i have enough feathers to promote for it) to a +def -spd leon?


----------



## Garrett

Oh dear... what's a yolo?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Garrett said:


> Oh dear... what's a yolo?



Well yolo means you only live once but a yolo pull is when you just sparingly use 5 orbs at a time to try and pull a good unit. Like, I got quite a few 5*'s by doing that such as Elincia, Brave Lyn, Deirdre, my third Celica (fed to Deirdre), Julia, Inigo, Azura, Shigure, Takumi and Karel...

- - - Post Merge - - -



cammy said:


> pulled the wrong sakura (4☆) but i also pulled a neutral 4☆ klein
> is it worth giving brave bow+ (i have enough feathers to promote for it) to a +def -spd leon?



There are better candidates for Brave Bow than Leon. What other archers do you have?s


----------



## deSPIRIA

SensaiGallade said:


> There are better candidates for Brave Bow than Leon. What other archers do you have?s



summer gaius (+res -hp)
takumi (not worth it)
rebecca (+atk -res)
jeorge (+def -hp)
clarisse


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

cammy said:


> summer gaius (+res -hp)
> takumi (not worth it)
> rebecca (+atk -res)
> jeorge (+def -hp)
> clarisse



What's wrong with takumi (

Tbh, I'd rather just keep it for now since none are +atk except for Rebecca,  but your Leon still had higher attack. If you do choose someone tho, inherit brave bow, quick riposte 2, and deathblow 2, so you can get their final versions from klein all in one go

Ryoma where u at :/


----------



## SensaiGallade

cammy said:


> summer gaius (+res -hp)
> takumi (not worth it)
> rebecca (+atk -res)
> jeorge (+def -hp)
> clarisse



The hell is wrong with Takumi?

- - - Post Merge - - -

AS A MEMBER OF TEAM TAKUMI, I AM DEEPLY OFFENDED


----------



## deSPIRIA

SensaiGallade said:


> The hell is wrong with Takumi?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AS A MEMBER OF TEAM TAKUMI, I AM DEEPLY OFFENDED



HES -SPD +RES


----------



## SensaiGallade

cammy said:


> HES -SPD +RES



Mine is too. Summoner Support + Life and Death + +3 spd seal + Threaten Spd brings him to 45 spd


----------



## deSPIRIA

SensaiGallade said:


> Mine is too. Summoner Support + Life and Death + +3 spd seal + Threaten Spd brings him to 45 spd



wtf thats cool actually


----------



## SensaiGallade

You can always use Brash Assault too for the guaranteed double at >50% hp. Paired with Vantage and if you want to, Close Counter, he'll consistantly double everyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## Cress

cammy said:


> leon (+def -spd)
> summer gaius (+res -hp)
> takumi (not worth it)
> rebecca (+atk -res)
> jeorge (+def -hp)
> clarisse


Okay let's compare all of these, factoring in those IV's.
Leon has 34 Atk and 27 Spd
Gaius has 30 Atk and 37 Spd
Takumi has 32 Atk and 30 Spd
Rebecca has 32 Atk and 34 Spd
Jeorge has 32 Atk and 32 Spd
Clarisse has 31 Atk and 34 Spd

Mostly it depends on what set you plan on using, but Leon, Gaius, and Rebecca are the 3 best options. If you want high attack, then go Leon (he _is_ a great BB user because of his fantastic high attack). If you want to go for quad hits, go Gaius. If you want a balance, go Rebecca. Compared to Rebecca, Takumi has 4 less Spd and the same Atk, Jeorge has 2 less Spd and the same Atk, and Clarisse has 1 less Atk and the same Spd; so those 3 can be easily ignored.
I'd also mention that if you have a +Atk Setsuna lying around somewhere, she has the same Spd as Gaius but with 1 extra point of Atk, and since she appears at 3-4 stars, getting good IV's on her is much easier compared to some of the others so you could go for that as well.


SensaiGallade said:


> Mine is too. Summoner Support + Life and Death + +3 spd seal + Threaten Spd brings him to 45 spd


That's cool, but you're losing out on some Spd by not using another archer and you aren't gaining any extra Atk for the lost Spd. Plus summoner support is for the most part wasted on offensive units and works much better on defensive ones.


----------



## Holla

Saved up enough orbs from a few quests to do one summon on the Halloween banner. Got Witch Nowi. +ATK but -SPD. Oh well I’m just glad I was even able to get her.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Okay let's compare all of these, factoring in those IV's.
> Leon has 34 Atk and 27 Spd
> Gaius has 30 Atk and 37 Spd
> Takumi has 32 Atk and 30 Spd
> Rebecca has 32 Atk and 34 Spd
> Jeorge has 32 Atk and 32 Spd
> Clarisse has 31 Atk and 34 Spd
> 
> Mostly it depends on what set you plan on using, but Leon, Gaius, and Rebecca are the 3 best options. If you want high attack, then go Leon (he _is_ a great BB user because of his fantastic high attack). If you want to go for quad hits, go Gaius. If you want a balance, go Rebecca. Compared to Rebecca, Takumi has 4 less Spd and the same Atk, Jeorge has 2 less Spd and the same Atk, and Clarisse has 1 less Atk and the same Spd; so those 3 can be easily ignored.
> I'd also mention that if you have a +Atk Setsuna lying around somewhere, she has the same Spd as Gaius but with 1 extra point of Atk, and since she appears at 3-4 stars, getting good IV's on her is much easier compared to some of the others so you could go for that as well.
> 
> That's cool, but you're losing out on some Spd by not using another archer and you aren't gaining any extra Atk for the lost Spd. Plus summoner support is for the most part wasted on offensive units and works much better on defensive ones.



Takumi only has my support because hes mah fave


----------



## Akira-chan

Go team takumi!


lets win one for the good boy!​


----------



## deSPIRIA

WHY DID I PICK SOREN
I LOVE SOREN HE'S AMAZING BUT HE'S AGAINST RYOMA
WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ryoma please pop up :<. Idc if you're -Spd, I'll equip you with life and death and speed seals to make you on my main team no matter what.

If they release a Delthea banner in the next few weeks or tomorrow after the flier banner, I am legit going to be pissed. I still have a 3.75% on the halloween banner. After not getting Azura, or Elincia, I hope RNGjesus takes pity on me by giving me at least Ryoma or a Delthea.

Also just promoted Azama just cuz. Can't wait to merge him into a +def one and give him fortress def, and live to serve for maximum tankiness!


----------



## Holla

Did a couple of pulls on the ?gents banner. Was hoping for a Ryoma or Taco Meat (Takumi). Didn?t get any reds so I pulled colourless. Got a darn 5 star Klein that?s not the archer I had in mind! To make matters worse I already have a Klein... *sigh* Oh well at least I was at the base pity rate of 3% so he didn?t break it but still I?ve been wanting a Taco Meat since the game came out, but nope. Honestly I?ll even take one with bad IVs at this point.


----------



## Thunder

Holla said:


> Did a couple of pulls on the ‘gents banner. Was hoping for a Ryoma or Taco Meat (Takumi). Didn’t get any reds so I pulled colourless. Got a darn 5 star Klein that’s not the archer I had in mind! To make matters worse I already have a Klein... *sigh* Oh well at least I was at the base pity rate of 3% so he didn’t break it but still I’ve been wanting a Taco Meat since the game came out, but nope. Honestly I’ll even take one with bad IVs at this point.



on the brightside, klein is like the SI jackpot as far as pity breakers go


----------



## Holla

Thunder said:


> on the brightside, klein is like the SI jackpot as far as pity breakers go



True... anyways I had some thoughts about the Voting Gauntlet. I?m glad they changed it up from the first few to help prevent for sure wins by the more popular team, but it still has some issues.

I?m currently on team Katarina and I can definitely tell we are at a big disadvantage to Amelia. Sure we often have bonus multipliers active and have caught up to Amelia a couple times, but it doesn?t last long. I feel like the more popular team shouldn?t get multipliers even if they are behind. Just the fact that they have more players they can easily catch up to the weaker team once the bonus multiplier ends. The way it is now, once the less popular team surpasses the popular team the bonus multiplier then flips to the popular team which lets them blow ahead by miles leaving the less popular team in the dust. 

Sure there?s a small chance the weaker team can win now with a well timed multiplier at the end of the round but it?s still greatly in the favour of the more popular team. 

So disabling a bonus multiplier for the more popular team could help balance things more. Of course the rare chance when we have fairly even matchups those multipliers can be left alone.

I could just be crazy but after being on several less popular teams it just sucks that I feel like I rarely have much of chance to win.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Holla said:


> True... anyways I had some thoughts about the Voting Gauntlet. I’m glad they changed it up from the first few to help prevent for sure wins by the more popular team, but it still has some issues.
> 
> I’m currently on team Katarina and I can definitely tell we are at a big disadvantage to Amelia. Sure we often have bonus multipliers active and have caught up to Amelia a couple times, but it doesn’t last long. I feel like the more popular team shouldn’t get multipliers even if they are behind. Just the fact that they have more players they can easily catch up to the weaker team once the bonus multiplier ends. The way it is now, once the less popular team surpasses the popular team the bonus multiplier then flips to the popular team which lets them blow ahead by miles leaving the less popular team in the dust.
> 
> Sure there’s a small chance the weaker team can win now with a well timed multiplier at the end of the round but it’s still greatly in the favour of the more popular team.
> 
> So disabling a bonus multiplier for the more popular team could help balance things more. Of course the rare chance when we have fairly even matchups those multipliers can be left alone.
> 
> I could just be crazy but after being on several less popular teams it just sucks that I feel like I rarely have much of chance to win.



Just look at the last voting gauntlet. Male Corrin woulda beat Ninian if they didn't overshoot in the second to last hour. Because they did, they let Ninian have a bonus on the final hour, wiping our butts clean


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yeah, pretty much whoever gets the bonus in the last hour, wins that round. I hope they have another type of event because the voting gauntlet isn't as fun. After you get the orbs and coins, it just feels like a chore


----------



## Thunder

aw **** hinoka's gonna lose isnt she


----------



## seliph

I'm kinda scared for Ryoma 'cause of Soren's constant pity bonuses... he's got one now too

Honestly I know they wanted to make the gauntlets fair but it's just made it way less fun. Maybe put units of equal popularity against each other for a change lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ryoma lost wtf. Can they just add another TT, these voting gauntlets aren't fun and you're guranteed a place in the next round if you get a bonus last hour like Soren


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> aw **** hinoka's gonna lose isnt she



hello darkness my old friend


----------



## seliph

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ryoma lost wtf. Can they just add another TT, these voting gauntlets aren't fun and you're guranteed a place in the next round if you get a bonus last hour like Soren



You literally win if you lose and it's getting pretty lame. I like how they were before multipliers 'cause then at least it was a fair fight. Like I said they just needa do better matchups.


----------



## Elvera

I really only do the voting gauntlet to get feathers, unless there is a unit I absolutely love in it. I wasn't expecting Shanna to win though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I was reaaaaallllly hoping Delthea wasn't on the new banner after the flier one (my post from earlier jinxed it I'm pretty sure) because then I'd have to stop summoning for Ryoma and summon for her, since she was my most wanted unit on my list. Did the free summon and there were 2 blue orbs and I only had 4 orbs. I summoned on one with the free summon and got a 3 star sullly, then used my other 4 and this showed up 


Spoiler: Ahahah you thought it was Delthea









It is :}


Neutral ivs so I'm not mad, at least she isn't -spd. Back to summoning for Ryoma!


----------



## Cress

My Delthea is -Spd but it really doesn't matter, she's a complete monster either way
Congrats on getting her for free!


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I was reaaaaallllly hoping Delthea wasn't on the new banner after the flier one (my post from earlier jinxed it I'm pretty sure) because then I'd have to stop summoning for Ryoma and summon for her, since she was my most wanted unit on my list. Did the free summon and there were 2 blue orbs and I only had 4 orbs. I summoned on one with the free summon and got a 3 star sullly, then used my other 4 and this showed up
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ahahah you thought it was Delthea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is :}
> 
> 
> Neutral ivs so I'm not mad, at least she isn't -spd. Back to summoning for Ryoma!



Congrats! I actually thought of you and your earlier post about her as soon as I saw the banner. xD 
I got her awhile back and she?s my favourite unit right now period she just about destroys everything in her wake it?s amazing. I believe mine is +HP -DEF not fantastic but -DEF is good.


----------



## Hyoshido

After getting an awful IV'd Faye, summoned on my next batch with only 5 orbs and managed to snag a Halloween Henry.

His IV's could be better (-SPD +DEF) but that's fine, I was planning on running Fury & Renewal combo on him anyways.
...Now to just get a Fae to do such!


----------



## deSPIRIA

hooray my son pulled through round 1


----------



## tumut

God bless the multiplier

- - - Post Merge - - -

Spent $330 this month

My Haul included
-Sonya (+Spd -res)
-Spooky Jakob (neutral)
-Amelia x3 (-atk, -spd, and -hp, all +def, i took the last one)
-Hector x1 (DC FODDER FOR AMELIA)
-Sigurd x1 (already had one that was +spd -res so hes spd smoke/close def fodder)
-Leo x1 (QR3 is such a luxury)
-Katarina x1 (+atk -hp soooo happy)
Klein x1 (+spd -res tho i already promoted a +spd -hp one)
Mae (NOT DELTHEA, ALSO -SPD +RES SHE GETS MERGED WITH MAE 1)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Got Tharja who ruined my pity rate. IF I get Nowi then I'm feeding dis bish to her.


----------



## Holla

I was a bit bummed when Katarina lost, but I’ve grown to like Shanna even more she’s so adorable and quirky. 

Shanna vs Takumi in the final this’ll be interesting...


----------



## Mariotag

I haven't really been active with this in a while! I think I started putting it off when I tried making extra teams? The grinding was too much. But I like the characters I have! For whatever reason, I'm a fan of the manaketes.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I haven't really played this game much, but I thought I'd try it again. I just figured out how to get archers to move to the space I want them to after attacking, so that's cool. I have no idea what most of the items do in the game though and I replayed the prologue to remind myself of the story. Now I am on Ch. 2 of the story. It is pretty fun and I like all of the character dialogue. I also used up all of the random orbs I had and got a Halloween Henry who is pretty hilarious. Now I kind of want a regular Henry just to see what different things he says.

I have a random question, is Virion just the archer tutorial character or does the game just give you a random archer in the summon? I though it was funny that I got him and then my first summon I tried after that was Niles. I got 2 out of my 3 FE husbands withought really trying. I just need a Jakob now to get my Birthright file husband.


----------



## Huseyin

Virion is just the tutorial character in the preface. You can't get any other character that way. Also I haven't summoned a 5 star unit in so long and I want to train up a unit but I don't have any to train! I did 5* cordelia recently though so atleast I have a good lance unit.


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled -spd h. nowi. still worth it?


----------



## Huseyin

It depends on what her boon is. - speed is salvagable if her + is really good. If nothing else she it good hone fliers fodder for some other good flier like cordelia or tana or elincia ridel crimea.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Huseyin said:


> It depends on what her boon is. - speed is salvagable if her + is really good. If nothing else she it good hone fliers fodder for some other good flier like cordelia or tana or elincia ridel crimea.



+hp...rip lol


----------



## seliph

I got Ryoma while going for witch Nowi lmao... you're in the wrong banner hun.

He's +SPD though so I fed my other one to him, can't complain


----------



## deSPIRIA

uggh god i got a -spd +def h. jakob i'm so happy rn


----------



## Huseyin

I think I'm the only one who hasn't pulled even 1 5* in the ToD banner...I really want ToD Nowi so bad so I can finally just finish my flier emblem team, consisting of tana, Elincia, Cordelia, and future ToD Nowi


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Huseyin said:


> I think I'm the only one who hasn't pulled even 1 5* in the ToD banner...I really want ToD Nowi so bad so I can finally just finish my flier emblem team, consisting of tana, Elincia, Cordelia, and future ToD Nowi



Nah me too! With the Ryoma banner, and the Delthea banner, I held off on it and I'm still at 3.75%. With the broadcast coming up, there's no way there isn't gonna be a Hero Fest 3, so ToD will still be on hold depending on what units they are


----------



## SensaiGallade

Huseyin said:


> I think I'm the only one who hasn't pulled even 1 5* in the ToD banner...I really want ToD Nowi so bad so I can finally just finish my flier emblem team, consisting of tana, Elincia, Cordelia, and future ToD Nowi



Well that was me until Tharja broke my pity rate when I was hunting for Nowi...


----------



## Cress

I haven't pulled a Halloween unit yet either but I've gotten some great off-focus pulls from the banner so I can't really complain


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Not that mad that Shanna won, since there was no multiplier in the final hour to make sure she did. Still wished Taco Meat won, but good job to Shanna voters for managing to pull through.  Now IS, please replace the VG with something else


----------



## Ryumia

Found out some time ago that Shanna had won the voting gauntlet. I was surprised to find this out since a friend of mine told me that Shanna was down like 70 million or something at the time. Made the assumption that she was going to lose in the end then found out that I was wrong and doubled check by opening the app to confirm that my assumption was wrong. It was really relieving to me that she actually won the voting gauntlet. Maybe the results of the voting gauntlet is going to help the older Fire Emblem games get more recognition. I mean... I've seen some cool characters that I didn't recognized before while playing Fire Emblem Heroes. Can't wait to see what other characters will be added to the game.


----------



## Thunder

i think it's cool that an underdog finally won, shanna's one of those characters i'd put more time into if she were a stronger unit.

maybe someday hoshido will have it's day. and maybe then hinoka won't get knocked out in the first round.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I already finished the new content AHAHHA

I'm at 10 orbs and already getting the itch to summon.  Can they make the broadcast sooner??? If Herofest is a go and Ryoma/Saber, Ephraim/Nephenee/Linde, Sonya, Innes/Elise, I'm pulling. I'm pretty sure it'd be Ayra/Celica, Nephenee/Linde,  Sonya/Deirdre, and Innes tho. If they gave us the choice to make our own personal hero fest banner, that's be neat


----------



## Cress

For Hero Fest 3, I'm guessing Celica, Ephraim, Sonya, and Innes will be the 4 units for it. Ayra, Sigurd, Neph, and Deirdre all feel too new to be on the banner; Elincia and Delthea are already on another banner; and Amelia was just on a banner. Linde feels irrelevant now tbh. But who knows what the banner will really have, they could just have a World of Holy War 2.0 banner and label it as Hero Fest 3 and people would be fine with it since these units really are busted.

But I would love another chance at getting Saber, pls IS.


----------



## Thunder

oh hello halloween jakob i didnt want you go away


----------



## Bunnilla

I got the 5 star witch girl yesterday, pretty good haul


----------



## himeki

anyone know what i should do with a 5* +spd/-atk mae?


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> anyone know what i should do with a 5* +spd/-atk mae?



Mae would love a bladetome to help patch up the attack. 33 attack isn't bad either so it won't hurt much.

Similar situation to you, I have a +spd -atk Linde so I gave her a bladetome and it works like wonders!


----------



## deSPIRIA

thinking of doing an owl tome team. i might give someone atk res bond (i have a boey, a mae and a katarina)


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Mae would love a bladetome to help patch up the attack. 33 attack isn't bad either so it won't hurt much.
> 
> Similar situation to you, I have a +spd -atk Linde so I gave her a bladetome and it works like wonders!



yeahhh but what for the other skills? and im not sure i have anyone else to sacrifice for a bladetome so im kinda tempted just to give the owl tome to another unit


----------



## Holla

Can’t believe Team Shanna won! I started on team Katarina but switched over to Shanna after losing the first round. Yay!


----------



## tumut

RIP takumi but good for shanna for being the first underdog victory, and no there wws no multiplier in the last few hours.

sucks katarina and amelia lost tho




Thunder said:


> i think it's cool that an underdog finally won, shanna's one of those characters i'd put more time into if she were a stronger unit.
> 
> maybe someday hoshido will have it's day. and maybe then hinoka won't get knocked out in the first round.


Shes a Tana/Cordelia with more resistance and less attack, even 31 attack isnt bad. She does AMAZING with firesweep, and she can be a 4*+10  equivalent to like 5*+4, easily since she's so common.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm hoping celica is in the next hero fest cuz i really want her


----------



## Thunder

tumut said:


> Shes a Tana/Cordelia with more resistance and less attack, even 31 attack isnt bad. She does AMAZING with firesweep, and she can be a 4*+10  equivalent to like 5*+4, easily since she's so common.



i've got like, one shanna right now because the rest end up feeding desperation to someone else. i like my brave builds.

a firesweep build would be cool, but somehow i haven't pulled a single roderick.


----------



## Mariotag

I'm nowhere near this technical level.
Have yet to sacrifice any unit to another. :/


----------



## Cress

Mariotag said:


> I'm nowhere near this technical level.
> Have yet to sacrifice any unit to another. :/



If you're just starting out, then you don't need to worry about inheriting skills or merging or any of that until you feel like you're ready. Most units' default skills were given to them BECAUSE they work well together, so just use the units you want to use and have them learn their default skills. Of course you won't be able to handle the more difficult content yet, but what's the fun in quickly beating a game?
Just keep playing the game how you want to play; don't worry about tier lists, optimal skill sets, or any of that.


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> yeahhh but what for the other skills? and im not sure i have anyone else to sacrifice for a bladetome so im kinda tempted just to give the owl tome to another unit



Hmm ive never built a Mae before but why not try Fury Desperation and a hone buff/threaten spd or res?

With Fury, she reaches 49/37 offense, Desp guarantees a consecutive double under 75% hp which fury will help get into and a threaten skill will -5 a stat. Hone buff buffs an ally


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Oh boy Dorcas is the first DC axe user (Hector doesn't count because DC isn't built into his weapon). Joshua, Lute, and Mia are cool too, and I'll be aiming for Joshua


----------



## Elvera

I'm glad that Joshua is going to the tempest trials, he's defiantly the one I wanted most. 
Lute looks pretty cool, hopefully I can get her. 

What does everyone think about the weapons?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What even is that 8% banner???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvera said:


> What does everyone think about the weapons?



It hurts less when I get a 5 star Merric. But it makes me sad because now Linde has the same tome as Delthea


----------



## TykiButterfree

These are probably dumb questions, but what color do you pick to try to summon Jakob? The colors are kind of confusing to me. Why are there 3 different tome colors? Do they match the sword, axe, lance weapon triangle thing?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

TykiButterfree said:


> These are probably dumb questions, but what color do you pick to try to summon Jakob? The colors are kind of confusing to me. Why are there 3 different tome colors? Do they match the sword, axe, lance weapon triangle thing?



Jakob is in the colourless orbs (the gray looking ones) and here's what you get for each colour:

Red: Sword, red dragonstone, red tome 
Blue: Lance, blue dragonstone,  blue tome
Green: Axe, green drsgonstone , green tome
Colourless (gray): Staff, dagger, archer


----------



## deSPIRIA

JOSHUA IS HERE YYYEEEEESSSS


----------



## himeki

Anyone know when the weapon forge and book 2 is launching?


----------



## tumut

himeki said:


> Anyone know when the weapon forge and book 2 is launching?



most likely the 27th with the 8% banner

- - - Post Merge - - -

I AM SO ****ING HYPED FOR STAFF META, AND GENNY IS BACK AT 8% NO PITY BREAKERS

Dorcas and Mia look so cool, Lutes art kinda threw me off even though i like her a lot.


----------



## Thunder

i think the only confirmed dates are the TT on the 20th and the 8& banner on the 27th, we're pretty much just guessing otherwise.

got a 3* est on my free pull and then a 5* mia on my second, glad i decided to get some orbs before pulling. lute's art just looks really dated, which is kinda disappointing. i don't like joshua's artist either but luckily he looks pretty alright.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got Mia on my free summon for my spare account :/. So

Main account: Delthea (kinda. In the same session of the free summon but not the very first summon that's free)
Spare: Ephraim, Brave Lyn (off focus too wtf), Cain, Mia

Why can't I have that luck on my main account


----------



## Thunder

edit: i must be tired because i already posted about this oops

got my jakob up to lvl 40 and now i have no idea what i wanna do with him.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thunder said:


> i think the only confirmed dates are the TT on the 20th and the 8& banner on the 27th, we're pretty much just guessing otherwise.



I'm so confused because they said book 2 would release right away. I'm pretty sure many thought that meant the next day

EDIT: After listening to the clip one more time, I'm pretty sure they meant chapter 1 and 2 of book 2 would be released right away when book 2 is released.


----------



## Thunder

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm so confused because they said book 2 would release right away. I'm pretty sure many thought that meant the next day



i gave the stream a second listen last night and i don't think i heard a date for book 2. would be nice to have some sort of roadmap though.

i kinda hope something comes out tonight but i wouldn't be surprised if nothing happened.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvera said:


> I'm glad that Joshua is going to the tempest trials, he's defiantly the one I wanted most.
> Lute looks pretty cool, hopefully I can get her.
> 
> What does everyone think about the weapons?



Im glad I dont have to kill an Amelia, Saber or Nephenee for Slaying weapons and that Seliph and Eliwood can see some battle after being benched by Sigurd and Roy


----------



## Hopeless Opus

the new banner is dumb. love pulling a 3 star felicia instead of takumi lmao


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Already beat the BHB :/. I wish the TT came sooner, or the 8% banner. I'm so excited to pull because I don't have any of the red units and I want a spring Camilla. Most importantly, I get a second chance at Spring Xander . Pretty much just gonna do full summons, but won't summon on colourless since I have those units already


----------



## Thunder

-res +def tho i have no idea what the hell i should do with her

also bonus:


----------



## TykiButterfree

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Jakob is in the colourless orbs (the gray looking ones) and here's what you get for each colour:
> 
> Red: Sword, red dragonstone, red tome
> Blue: Lance, blue dragonstone,  blue tome
> Green: Axe, green drsgonstone , green tome
> Colourless (gray): Staff, dagger, archer



Cool, all of my favorites are in the gray one then.  I kind of just have a team of archers right now. lol I haven't seen any of the dragonstone ones yet.


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


> -res +def tho i have no idea what the hell i should do with her
> 
> also bonus:



: )))))) i'm : ))))) so  happy : )))))) for u : )))))))))))))))


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I swear, if Shiro or Siegbert are on the "Children of fates" banner, I'm probably gonna skip the legendary banner


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I swear, if Shiro or Siegbert are on the "Children of fates" banner, I'm probably gonna skip the legendary banner



I just need to point out that "Children of Fate" is the _exact_ title given to Alm and Celica, so it could easily be an Echoes banner. Not to mention Berkut comes back at the same time so it would fit.


----------



## Thunder

from what i've heard, the japanese name seems to indicate that its more likely fates than echoes.


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> from what i've heard, the japanese name seems to indicate that its more likely fates than echoes.



Oh, okay.
In that case I'll only consider pull if Forrest is added since he could possibly be the 2nd mounted red mage.
But if they add Midori or Sophia when Kaze and Silas still aren't in the game imma be *ᴛʀɪɢɢᴇʀᴇᴅ*


----------



## deSPIRIA

Spoiler: KILL EM ALL


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> I just need to point out that "Children of Fate" is the _exact_ title given to Alm and Celica, so it could easily be an Echoes banner. Not to mention Berkut comes back at the same time so it would fit.



Oh, I didn't know that! The Japanese name suggests it's a fates one tho, but I'd honestly prefer echoes, so I can save more . Other than Kliff, Kamui and Tatiana, the SoV characters not in heroes yet don't interest me


----------



## himeki

HHH if its children of fate i really want my boy forrest....


----------



## SensaiGallade

I wouldn't be suprised if there were 2 banners for the Fates banner. One for Hosidan 2nd gen and one for Nohrian 2nd gen


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if there were 2 banners for the Fates banner. One for Hosidan 2nd gen and one for Nohrian 2nd gen



tbh id say its more likely for just one? since its only the male royals who have kids


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> Oh, okay.
> In that case I'll only consider pull if Forrest is added since he could possibly be the 2nd mounted red mage.
> But if they add Midori or Sophia when Kaze and Silas still aren't in the game imma be *ᴛʀɪɢɢᴇʀᴇᴅ*



i'd be ok with midori and sophia, since there's a lot of the fates kids i just didn't care for. fix your goddamn hair siegbert

kaze's better off not being in heroes until they do something with dagger users, anyway



himeki said:


> tbh id say its more likely for just one? since its only the male royals who have kids



i think he's talking about all the kids exclusive to birthright/conquest, not just the royals.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Finally gave my Delthea LnD3, but I still need a Shanna for Desperation :/

I have 45 orbs saved rn and should be at 120+ by next week. Super excited, but will only pull until I get 1 5 star then see what the fates units are

EDIT: 40. gonna be leaving the halloween banner with a 4% rate and no exclusive 5 stas,  which is gonna bother me


----------



## Thunder

why does -atk exist


----------



## 50m4ra

I don't think I'll get nowie in time...

Some lamo ( I think ogma ) broke my hopes and dreams...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Try to break my 4% rate on the halloween banner, or go all out on the legendary banner?

I've also learned I get some excited feeling saving my orbs and looking at how much I have, so that's cool


----------



## Thunder

i got baited by the nephenee banner rip me


----------



## tumut

Can we please have more staff units in the game...like...its been 6 months.

Natasha, Silque, Tatiana, Mitama, Forrest, and most of all L'Arachel

we need some decent staff exclusive skills


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> i got baited by the nephenee banner rip me



Halloweebs have drawn me in... I need Nowi..

- - - Post Merge - - -



tumut said:


> Can we please have more staff units in the game...like...its been 6 months.
> 
> Natasha, Silque, Tatiana, Mitama, Forrest, and most of all L'Arachel
> 
> we need some decent staff exclusive skills



Now that staves are getting a boost, we can definitely see more staff units come into the game.

Imagine a blade tome effect staff...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Try to break my 4% rate on the halloween banner, or go all out on the legendary banner?
> 
> I've also learned I get some excited feeling saving my orbs and looking at how much I have, so that's cool



I understand the pain. Nowi won't come home ;_;


----------



## Thunder

tumut said:


> Can we please have more staff units in the game...like...its been 6 months.
> 
> Natasha, Silque, Tatiana, Mitama, Forrest, and most of all L'Arachel
> 
> we need some decent staff exclusive skills



as long as they're not 5* i've been stuck in colorless hell for the past two months


----------



## SensaiGallade

Free summon on the special skill banner :}

And Nowi came homeeee!



Spoiler: Come take a peek...






Spoiler: You're getting warmer...






Spoiler: Closer...






Spoiler: I promise I'm not trolling






Spoiler: For real, its the next one



JK IT WAS AYRA NOWI COME HOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Trundle

hey big boyz, surefire way to get 5 star focus hector? need him


----------



## SensaiGallade

Trundle said:


> hey big boyz, surefire way to get 5 star focus hector? need him



You're basically gambling for Hector. If you want to maximise your chances, only summon on green orbs when the legendary Heroes banner drops and don't be mad if a Spring Camilla or Deirdre shows up instead.


----------



## tumut

Trundle said:


> hey big boyz, surefire way to get 5 star focus hector? need him


Hell be on the megabanner with an 8% focus rate on the 27th. He shares his focus with playboy bunny boobzilla, and Deirdre. Just snipe greens until you get him. Red and Colorless are worthwhile colors too.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Feel like I'm the only one who wants S!Xander the most out of the upcoming banner :/. Favourite character > strongest character. 

As much as I want Siegbert and Shiro to be on the next banner, I'm really hoping they aren't, so I can go all in


----------



## tumut

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Feel like I'm the only one who wants S!Xander the most out of the upcoming banner :/. Favourite character > strongest character.
> 
> As much as I want Siegbert and Shiro to be on the next banner, I'm really hoping they aren't, so I can go all in


Spring Xander is just bad. Also he looks like a pimp. But carrot lance is fun.


----------



## Trundle

tumut said:


> Hell be on the megabanner with an 8% focus rate on the 27th. He shares his focus with playboy bunny boobzilla, and Deirdre. Just snipe greens until you get him. Red and Colorless are worthwhile colors too.



I have 95 orbs saved up to get Hector. How good of a chance do I have of getting him? Also, is there someone else I should be going for instead? I love Hector but I want a powerhouse.


----------



## himeki

PLEASE can i just get HALLOWEEN SAKURA im on a 4.5% HOW HARD IS IT


----------



## SensaiGallade

Fyorm trailer! Also it appears she is limited but will be back in December to summon along with another Legendary Hero banner like this.


----------



## Cress

The update is already up on the Play Store, idk about the App Store though for you IOS users.
You can download the update now, but remember that maintenance still has 3 and a half more hours left so you can't do anything and see what's been added yet.


----------



## Ryumia

Mhm... A maintenance for Fire Emblem: Heroes. I was hoping to get on that Tempest Trial, but I guess I'll have to wait until the maintenance is done.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm so excited for this banner tonight. i'm hoping to pull hector, celica, ayra, cordelia and caeda but i dont rly wanna risk pulling genny or lyn so i might not go for cordelia idk


----------



## Ryumia

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm so excited for this banner tonight. i'm hoping to pull hector, celica, ayra, cordelia and caeda but i dont rly wanna risk pulling genny or lyn so i might not go for cordelia idk


I wish you a lot of luck and hope you get the units you want. ^.^


----------



## Ryumia

--- It somehow double posted. ---​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Xander please come home!!!!!! I couldn't get you on the spring banner (


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SHIRO AND SIEGBERT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. IM SKIPPING 8%

already beat all the new content and am at 130 orbs now


----------



## Thunder

weird that fe heroes would give us christmas without having a seasonal banner


----------



## Akira-chan

AAAAA IM PROBS LATE TO THE PARTY BUT HHHH SIEGBERT N MY DAUGHTER SOLIEL IMM CRYINGGG


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

ObeseMudkipz said:


> SHIRO AND SIEGBERT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. IM SKIPPING 8%
> 
> already beat all the new content and am at 130 orbs now



Hmmmmm.... so this didn't happen. I was at 132, now I'm at 11. It's fine tho! In those 120 orbs, I got:
2 Ikes
1 Fjorm
1 Ayra

Most of those have okay to bad ivs. One Ike has optimal IV's so yay. BUT, I'm super happy I got 



Spoiler: bet you know who it is coz I never shut up about it











+Def/-Hp, so can't wait for those sweet sweet ignis procs


----------



## Cress

Quick note for anyone pulling for Genny to use her as Wrathful Staff fodder: refined staves can choose between having Wrathful Staff or Dazzling Staff built-in. So it's probably better to just refine your staves with Wrathful's effect so you don't have to pull a 5 star exclusive unit in colorless hell, and you don't have to sacrifice your B slot which you can use for Wings of Mercy (or Live to Serve if you want to be cheeky like that).

Anyways my free summon was a Deirdre lol. My current one is neutral and this one was -Res so I'm keeping my old one and the new one is going to end up as Spd Ploy fodder.


----------



## Cheshire

I was so excited for this game prior to its release. Unfortunately, I had *horrible* luck with all my summons and only got lame characters with low star ratings all the time... I eventually gave up on it entirely, because I didn’t want to spend money only to get a chance to get a character I actually want. I don’t know how people get cool characters with 5 stars all the time


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler











I feel as if my Halloween Jakob's finally done!


----------



## deSPIRIA

i've never been so disturbed by feh art until i saw fjorm's injured art


----------



## tumut

Cress said:


> Quick note for anyone pulling for Genny to use her as Wrathful Staff fodder: refined staves can choose between having Wrathful Staff or Dazzling Staff built-in. So it's probably better to just refine your staves with Wrathful's effect so you don't have to pull a 5 star exclusive unit in colorless hell, and you don't have to sacrifice your B slot which you can use for Wings of Mercy (or Live to Serve if you want to be cheeky like that).
> 
> Anyways my free summon was a Deirdre lol. My current one is neutral and this one was -Res so I'm keeping my old one and the new one is going to end up as Spd Ploy fodder.


Colorless hell doesn't exist anymore, and having wrathful AND dazzling staff is worth it. Essentially firesweep colorless mages.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm so excited for this banner tonight. i'm hoping to pull hector, celica, ayra, cordelia and caeda but i dont rly wanna risk pulling genny or lyn so i might not go for cordelia idk



Lyn has swift sparrow and atk smoke so shes amazing fodder, genny has wrathful staff which lets you have dazzling/wrathful combo with weapon upgrades.


----------



## Thunder

8% banner was a mistake


----------



## Taj

Why couldn't we have 3 banners of the 8% rate with 1 of each color? Was that too much to ask for? Because I pulled 2 Ikes and a Celica (Which I've already had) in 250 orbs until I FINALLY got Ayra, which is -atk/+res

EDIT: oops had to change +atk/-res to -atk/+res


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh wow, I just realized all of the random events give you a free summon, so I got a bunch of random heroes yesterday. I feel smart. lol


----------



## himeki

so far ive pulled deirdre(+def -spd : ugh),  bride cordelia(+spd-def) and today i got another deirdre(+res - def) !
i'll probably merge the deirdres (keep the +res one) but does anyone know what i should do w/ my cordelia? most builds recomend a firesweep bow but i dont have a faye...


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled three hectors with my 50 orbs
this is probably the only time im pissed to get him
i want boobzilla i hate her but i want a magic green nuke


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> so far ive pulled deirdre(+def -spd : ugh),  bride cordelia(+spd-def) and today i got another deirdre(+res - def) !
> i'll probably merge the deirdres (keep the +res one) but does anyone know what i should do w/ my cordelia? most builds recomend a firesweep bow but i dont have a faye...



DEIRDRE IS SPD PLOY FODDER DO NOT MERGE HER!


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> DEIRDRE IS SPD PLOY FODDER DO NOT MERGE HER!



too late lol 
i've never had a need for spd ploy before so //shrug


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> too late lol
> i've never had a need for spd ploy before so //shrug



cri she has quick riposte too ;_;


----------



## SensaiGallade

OMG MY BOI BERKUT GOT A BUFF HE CAN ACTUALLY FUFILL HIS ORIGINAL PURPOSE AS A MAGE TANK NOW!!!!!


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> OMG MY BOI BERKUT GOT A BUFF HE CAN ACTUALLY FUFILL HIS ORIGINAL PURPOSE AS A MAGE TANK NOW!!!!!



i honestly read that as mage twink and now i cant stop laughing bc Big Mood Berkut


also i honestly don't like killing off ones for skills when i sumon them, i usually only kill them off if i've used feathers to up them


----------



## Hopeless Opus

tried pulling 4 a hector and got no greens. i'll take the brave lyn instead ig

so far i've pulled out of about 95 orbs
-atk or -spd +res lyn (i got pissed halfway through checking and didnt bother to see lmao)
-def +res celica (god bless)
-something irrelevant +spd fjorm
-def +res (somethin like that) caeda, i finally got my revenge on the ****ing bridal banner which is the best thing to come out of this banner besides celica

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryumia said:


> I wish you a lot of luck and hope you get the units you want. ^.^



aww thanks qt u too


----------



## Thunder

normally i dont like to brag, but i think you guys are gonna be super jealous when you see my haul from the 8% banner


----------



## Akira-chan

this 8% banner is bs out of about 70 orbs i still dont have srping camila and i really need to replace my green party member this suckss eggs 

i just want bobbies that actually do damage


----------



## tumut

himeki said:


> so far ive pulled deirdre(+def -spd : ugh),  bride cordelia(+spd-def) and today i got another deirdre(+res - def) !
> i'll probably merge the deirdres (keep the +res one) but does anyone know what i should do w/ my cordelia? most builds recomend a firesweep bow but i dont have a faye...


+Spd -Def is a perfect iv. Life and Death, Desperation, and Luna should be used and Brave bow/Slaying bow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akira-chan said:


> this 8% banner is bs out of about 70 orbs i still dont have srping camila and i really need to replace my green party member this suckss eggs
> 
> i just want bobbies that actually do damage



Lol i got 3 of Playboy Bunny Camilla, and 2 Deidres which is nice. I just wanted Distant Counter for Joshua though. All my camillas have been foddered off for meme builds.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cammy said:


> pulled three hectors with my 50 orbs
> this is probably the only time im pissed to get him
> i want boobzilla i hate her but i want a magic green nuke



Nino and Soren>Boobzilla as a nuke


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Thunder said:


> normally i dont like to brag, but i think you guys are gonna be super jealous when you see my haul from the 8% banner



sweetie i am so sorry


----------



## SensaiGallade

Children of Fates featuring Siegbert, Shiro and Soleil! Rhajat will also be featured as a focus unit in the upcoming Enduring Love Voting Gauntlet!


----------



## Thunder

Hopeless Opus said:


> sweetie i am so sorry



it's ok pal, my rate is at 10.00% now, which means i'll definitely be able to pull a 5 star with the orbs i dont have


----------



## himeki

pulled a Spring Xander on an 8% rate! Neutral IVs tho so I prolly won’t use him


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Thunder said:


> it's ok pal, my rate is at 10.00% now, which means i'll definitely be able to pull a 5 star with the orbs i dont have



that is so disgustingly awful. if it makes you feel any better, apparently someone had their rate go up to 19.50%


----------



## apharel

I'm at 12.50% right now. *cries* My first 200 orbs got me 1 Bow!Lyn, and I forget how much I spent to get to this pity rate. OTL


----------



## deSPIRIA

ive been really lucky since ive seen a lot of dudes say this banner is bull on other websites too haha
3 HECKtors, (+atk -def, +atk -res best one, -hp +def) 1 deirdre (-def, +spd woohoo i'm so happy) and 1 celica (-hp +res, finally got her and it's doable!!!) with around 100 orbs from quests and spending...hah
if i don't get boobzilla it's okay, i have a magic nuke (lilina) anyway, but i guess celica is a better red mage...wont replace her though


----------



## Taj

Ended up getting 2 more Hectors but no Spring Camilla feelsbad, any units that go well with DC?


----------



## deSPIRIA

neester14 said:


> Ended up getting 2 more Hectors but no Spring Camilla feelsbad, any units that go well with DC?



from the top of my head: joshua, camilla, titania, amelia, p. azura, ayra, and jagen if you really want to invest into him
basically anyone with an A at the end of their name


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Gave my S!Xander an upgraded carrot lance with the res boost so now he's at 38 def/30 res. Horse buffs get him to 44/36, so all I need is a spare Hector.

Even tho I feel like I got a good amount of 5 stars with my orbs, I'm regretting spending it now.  Please Siegbert and Shiro come home to me ://


----------



## Elvera

I used 80ish orbs and have got Deirdre (-hp, +Atk) on this banner. I don't think I'm going to try anymore, I'll just wait for Soleil and Seigbert.


----------



## Thunder

Hopeless Opus said:


> that is so disgustingly awful. if it makes you feel any better, apparently someone had their rate go up to 19.50%



oh yeah, i heard about that. also heard it was fake, tho.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

People are getting full 5 star summons wow.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> oh yeah, i heard about that. also heard it was fake, tho.



Yes it is fake, op came out clean and stated they wanted to teach people to be grateful for what they have.


----------



## Thunder

SensaiGallade said:


> they wanted to teach people to be grateful for what they have.



must be a real swell guy to do this after being called out.

we really should be grateful with these 12.50 pity rates.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

lol why would someone even bother lying about that. that's the dumbest thing ever, smh.. no one would be grateful if it didn't actually happen so why even tell the lie and/or come clean about it?? man the fire emblem players are on another lvl


----------



## CyrusMoonside

Team Camilla here


----------



## deSPIRIA

rhajat
*38 atk
*pretty art
*good speed
*great tome
nnnnnnjhhhhh baby come home...


----------



## himeki

anyone know what the **** to do with a neutral iv bunny xander. my family is dying


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

himeki said:


> anyone know what the **** to do with a neutral iv bunny xander. my family is dying


Here's mine that I'm almost finished building


Spoiler: He's +Def/-Hp











He's being used as a tank on my horse team. With a fortify he's at 47/40, which is great and a hone brings him to 48/37, which isnt bad. His attack isn't that great tho, so he has to rely on Ignis procs for damage and unlike my Saizo (), he can actually take magical damage. I left the carrot lance and used fury 3, so he only takes 2 damage after combat, but you can also do slaying lance to charge ignis faster, or even Berkuts lance for more res and use fortress def I guess. QR2, because I don't want to feed Leo and the difference between 2 to 3 is small. C skill could be anything. If you really want to, I think DC would be great on him

I'm pretty sure a neutral one could run this build well, you'd just have 3 less def. I'd suggest not sending him home, or feeding him because of that rabbit in his damagd art


----------



## Thunder

well i guess all im going home with is an atk+ -spd hector. had enough orbs left to summon 4 in one session, so naturally my first two summon circles only had one green and my last had three, awesome.


----------



## SensaiGallade

This banner was worse than Hero Fest 2 in which I got Julia, Ike, Genny and Sheena. At least I can farm badges now and have Wrathful Staff fodder. Thought I would finally get Hector but that didn't happen


----------



## deSPIRIA

going to build a steady breath qr nowi. which one of my nowis should i use? +def -spd or +def -res? im thinking of using the -spd one


----------



## himeki

tbh im happy with the four pulls i got from this banner! two of them were duplicates which was meh but hey i have some powerful mages now


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

All those times leading up till today doing the fates banner simulator thinking that would be the only time I'll get one of them. 4 pulls in this pops up


Spoiler











-hp/+spd, I'm sooo happy rn because I only had 37 orbs and expected a Soleil first. Time to try and get Shiro!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i could cry i'm so happy, i've been waiting for this banner for an entire week and it paid off hardcore

+atk siegbert and soleil my precious babies
i also got a minus speed alm and i was like wtf is happening!!


----------



## Garrett

I got Siegbert and a 5* Eirika. First time in a while I got two 5* in one pull.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Wish it were Shiro, but could've been a unit you get at 4 star, so it's fine










Neutral ivs, so I can work with that. Still will use Delthea, but maybe her occasionally.

Still surprised my luck hasn't gone away yet


----------



## Ryumia

I think my rng for summoning units has finally changed for the better. I was lucky enough to get Shiro as my free summon on the Children of Fate banner. Though he is +hp/-spd.


----------



## Mariotag

Looking at this, I think I know next to nothing about what makes a good unit in Heroes. ._.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Mariotag said:


> Looking at this, I think I know next to nothing about what makes a good unit in Heroes. ._.



Nahhh,  it's all about using skills that go well with a units stats pretty much, imo. Ex. A unit like Boey (or Soren I forgot) has a high defense stat for a ranged unit, so giving close counter would work. You can also look at sites like Gamepress if you are having trouble building units.

Any unit can be made to be good depending on how you build them, so don't be angry if your favourite unit has a sucky base kit or stats


----------



## deSPIRIA

alright i need your help
today i pulled a +hp -atk rhajat (feels bad man) but i was thinking, are there any green mages that would be capable of a wolf build?


----------



## Thunder

cammy said:


> alright i need your help
> today i pulled a +hp -atk rhajat (feels bad man) but i was thinking, are there any green mages that would be capable of a wolf build?



exact same ivs i got on mine, can confirm it feels bad. maybe i'll just give her gronnraven and hope TA can mitigate that -atk, alternatively i could just hope she gets the 4* treatment in the later banners.

idunno if there's any one unit that's ideal for an anti-cav role? i guess theoretically anyone could as long as you're not giving deirdre gronnwolf over divine naga or something.


----------



## Cress

cammy said:


> alright i need your help
> today i pulled a +hp -atk rhajat (feels bad man) but i was thinking, are there any green mages that would be capable of a wolf build?



Personally I would use her as DD3 fodder over Keen Gronnwolf fodder. You can refine a regular Wolf time into a Keen one anytime, but DD3 is locked behind a few select 5 stars, so I'd take advantage of that.
But if you really want to go with a Keen Gronnwolf set; Boey, F!Robin, and Soren are probably your best choices. Soren for a Res-tank horseslayer, Boey for a Def-based one, and F!Robin for balance (and again, F!Robin comes with a standard Gronnwolf by default, so you should just refine that instead to Keen status). Boey and F!Robin would probably also want Close Counter if you have a Takumi.


----------



## himeki

pulled a +spd ephraim off the new heroes banner, but he's a great unit so im not complaining!


----------



## Cress

himeki said:


> pulled a +spd ephraim off the new heroes banner, but he's a great unit so im not complaining!



With weapon refining and the increasing amount of S seals, Ephraim is turning into Hector in a way where he can work with almost any boon-bane combo and you can change his kit accordingly and all of them are effective (although there isn't much he can do with a Res boon). With +Spd, I've heard of some theorycrafing involving his unique Siegmund upgrade (the one that lets him double during player phase if he has over 90% of his HP) and Windsweep; which would let him double without having to worry about being hit back (and because of that, he can keep his HP high enough to continue using his weapon's unique effect). With your +Spd, Darting Blow, and Phantom Speed on his S slot, he would reach 45 Speed during player phase which should be enough to activate Windsweep against almost everyone. It sounds like a fun set to use at the very least!

And just to assure you, Windsweep only removes your natural ability to double if you outspeed the opponent. Doubling coming from skills (like Brave weapons or the innate Daggerbreaker on the Assassin's Bow) is still allowed. It also doesn't affect your enemy phase at all, but I don't think Eph is going to be outspeeding anyone anyways so it isn't a big deal either way.


----------



## himeki

Cress said:


> With weapon refining and the increasing amount of S seals, Ephraim is turning into Hector in a way where he can work with almost any boon-bane combo and you can change his kit accordingly and all of them are effective (although there isn't much he can do with a Res boon). With +Spd, I've heard of some theorycrafing involving his unique Siegmund upgrade (the one that lets him double during player phase if he has over 90% of his HP) and Windsweep; which would let him double without having to worry about being hit back (and because of that, he can keep his HP high enough to continue using his weapon's unique effect). With your +Spd, Darting Blow, and Phantom Speed on his S slot, he would reach 45 Speed during player phase which should be enough to activate Windsweep against almost everyone. It sounds like a fun set to use at the very least!
> 
> And just to assure you, Windsweep only removes your natural ability to double if you outspeed the opponent. Doubling coming from skills (like Brave weapons or the innate Daggerbreaker on the Assassin's Bow) is still allowed. It also doesn't affect your enemy phase at all, but I don't think Eph is going to be outspeeding anyone anyways so it isn't a big deal either way.



I was an idiot and already sacrificed my 4* Joshua for some other skill (ugh) so I don't want to kill him since I'm not sure when he'll be back, and the only Alm i have is +atk/-def so I figure its best to keep him, but is it worth just killing him since I have enough 5* reds already? (joshua, elica, ogma, seliph, eirika, black knight, sigurd, leo and halloween nowi)


----------



## deSPIRIA

thank u for the advice, everyone
im thinking of giving that distant def of hers to deirdre

ANYWAY i got really lucky on my summons!
using 50 orbs and here are the 5 stars i pulled
soleil = -atk +hp...thinking of giving firesweep sword to my +atk hana if i dont pull another one
catria = +res -def never gonna use lol
siegbert 1 = +hp -def
siegbert 2 = +atk -hp, definitely using this one, not sure if to merge the other one or if he has a good skill to pass on
shiro = +atk -hp

very happy with my results


----------



## Thunder

im just hoarding orbs right now since there's nothing i really want, luckily. i'd probably like blow all of my orbs before the seasonal banner pops up otherwise


----------



## Cress

himeki said:


> I was an idiot and already sacrificed my 4* Joshua for some other skill (ugh) so I don't want to kill him since I'm not sure when he'll be back, and the only Alm i have is +atk/-def so I figure its best to keep him, but is it worth just killing him since I have enough 5* reds already? (joshua, elica, ogma, seliph, eirika, black knight, sigurd, leo and halloween nowi)



Save Alm just in case imo. Falchion may be refinable in the near future which could make Alm fantastic.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Reminder that the Warriors Maps should be returning when the game day changes to celebrate the Warriors DLC releasing!


----------



## himeki

WHy the **** they the exact same maps I’ve already done them all!


----------



## Mariotag

I haven't ever merged units. 0_0' So not sure how that works. I've mostly stuck to 5 star lvl 40 as my goal.
I'm curious what a wolf build is?


----------



## Thunder

I wish those B&B maps didn't use stamina, I know I've got like 200 potions and all but if you're gonna throw those pain in the ass armor march units at me at least let me conserve some, yeesh.

I guess Flier Emblem is pretty handy for this map, but because I haven't invested that much into my fliers, I did it with Ninian, Axura, Tharja and Bow Lyn after a lot of trial and error.



Mariotag said:


> I haven't ever merged units. 0_0' So not sure how that works. I've mostly stuck to 5 star lvl 40 as my goal.
> I'm curious what a wolf build is?



Any build that uses a Raudrwolf, Blarwolf or Gronnwolf. It's handy if you've had enough of those *******s riding horses.


----------



## Mariotag

Okay. I don't know those units. Or a couple of those terms. I'm always getting wrecked by Lyn, and I'm hoping to get 5 star Ninian.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Christmas banner!!!


----------



## himeki

pulled a +hp/-def hector today - any ideas on what to do with him? i was considering just feeding him to ephraim or azura tbh but wanted to see if anyone knew anything i guess


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hector is good regardless of Iv's. If he's your only one, then keep him until a better one comes around. Otherwise do as you please with him.


----------



## Cress

Thanks Warriors maps, now Clarisse has a popsicle.




This was absolutely worth it.


----------



## Thunder

I kinda hate using armored units tbh, the move restriction is a pain in the butt.


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Hector is good regardless of Iv's. If he's your only one, then keep him until a better one comes around. Otherwise do as you please with him.



yeaaah i guess ill keep him //shrug//

anyone knwo what skillsto put on him because i personally loathe armoured units so anything taht would make him emotely better for me would be Great


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh yeah the new free summon gave me Jakob! Now maybe I'll start picking something besides the purple orbs. Maybe I'll try for Tharja or Camilla next.


----------



## himeki

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh yeah the new free summon gave me Jakob! Now maybe I'll start picking something besides the purple orbs. Maybe I'll try for Tharja or Camilla next.
> 
> View attachment 212615



...purple orbs?


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> yeaaah i guess ill keep him //shrug//
> 
> anyone knwo what skillsto put on him because i personally loathe armoured units so anything taht would make him emotely better for me would be Great



Vantage, Pivot and Bonfire then he's ready to go

Youre probably also gonna hate the Christmas banner then cause theyre all armored units


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Vantage, Pivot and Bonfire then he's ready to go
> 
> Youre probably also gonna hate the Christmas banner then cause theyre all armored units



WAIT WHAT
I THOUGHT ONLY LISSA WAS ARMOURED

edit: HOW THE **** IS THARJA ARMOURED
SHE'S LITERALLY WEARING A ****ING BIKINI!!!


----------



## deSPIRIA

i've realised today that i love using defensive and burst damage units. after using siegbert for a bit i don't really like being the one to attack first (and horses, for that matter) and an hour ago i remade my effie into a mage killing machine. she used to be the standard brave lance, death blow effie. i like pairing her with beruka!


Spoiler: if anyone is interested in seeing em lol








*it might look weird to give her QR instead of WF, but she secures a ton of kills with it, and can be quite unstoppable with a defensive tile, partnered buff and spur def + res 2. +atk berkut's lance was also taken to secure a few more kills!




i'm thinking of giving her guard instead, but QR helps quite a bit



i'm also planning on merging them both with their duplicates when i save up a **** ton of feathers, it'll be worth it


----------



## noctibloom

I want that Chrom, mostly because his arms actually look bigger now.

Merry Chromas.


----------



## SensaiGallade

cammy said:


> i've realised today that i love using defensive and burst damage units. after using siegbert for a bit i don't really like being the one to attack first (and horses, for that matter) and an hour ago i remade my effie into a mage killing machine. she used to be the standard brave lance, death blow effie. i like pairing her with beruka!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if anyone is interested in seeing em lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it might look weird to give her QR instead of WF, but she secures a ton of kills with it, and can be quite unstoppable with a defensive tile, partnered buff and spur def + res 2. +atk berkut's lance was also taken to secure a few more kills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking of giving her guard instead, but QR helps quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also planning on merging them both with their duplicates when i save up a **** ton of feathers, it'll be worth it



Get a hold of an extra Christmas Tharja and give that Effie Vengeful Fighter. Quick Riposte, one of the best skills in the game, has been powercrept. Venegeful Fighter does the same but the threshold is lowered from 70 to 50% and has a special cooldown for every attack.


----------



## SensaiGallade

cammy said:


> i've realised today that i love using defensive and burst damage units. after using siegbert for a bit i don't really like being the one to attack first (and horses, for that matter) and an hour ago i remade my effie into a mage killing machine. she used to be the standard brave lance, death blow effie. i like pairing her with beruka!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if anyone is interested in seeing em lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it might look weird to give her QR instead of WF, but she secures a ton of kills with it, and can be quite unstoppable with a defensive tile, partnered buff and spur def + res 2. +atk berkut's lance was also taken to secure a few more kills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking of giving her guard instead, but QR helps quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also planning on merging them both with their duplicates when i save up a **** ton of feathers, it'll be worth it



Get a hold of an extra Christmas Tharja and give that Effie Vengeful Fighter. Quick Riposte, one of the best skills in the game, has been powercrept. Venegeful Fighter does the same but the threshold is lowered from 70 to 50% and has a special cooldown for every attack.


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> WAIT WHAT
> I THOUGHT ONLY LISSA WAS ARMOURED
> 
> edit: HOW THE **** IS THARJA ARMOURED
> SHE'S LITERALLY WEARING A ****ING BIKINI!!!



its the cape, its heavy


----------



## deSPIRIA

SensaiGallade said:


> Get a hold of an extra Christmas Tharja and give that Effie Vengeful Fighter. Quick Riposte, one of the best skills in the game, has been powercrept. Venegeful Fighter does the same but the threshold is lowered from 70 to 50% and has a special cooldown for every attack.



just watched the video right now, will definitely do so, looks like life and death might be sort of powercrept too with brazen atk + spd


----------



## SensaiGallade

Broke my pity rate on the Fates banner... +def so I aint that bothered


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Finished best child :)










Just need repo and he's set. Will be using him in my Xander emblem team and mixed.

Wish I could say I built Shiro too, but he's being a little **** so I stopped pulling for him


----------



## Hopeless Opus

this has been good to me, but i had to spend 135 orbs so i'm really crying internally 
but i got my babies

+atk -def chrom
+def -spd robin (sigh)
+spd -res tharja


----------



## SensaiGallade

Naga answered my call and bestowed upon me my Christmas boi for free. Bless you Naga.


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled a sigurd BOOOOOOOO


----------



## noctibloom

At first I pulled this gal: 





At which point I started mourning because I've never pulled more than one event unit  from any of the limited time banners before, and it's never, ever been the one I wanted the most. 

Then this happened: 





I kept NOT getting green orbs, but on the final possible pull:


----------



## himeki

noctibloom said:


> At first I pulled this gal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At which point I started mourning because I've never pulled more than one event unit  from any of the limited time banners before, and it's never, ever been the one I wanted the most.
> 
> Then this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept NOT getting green orbs, but on the final possible pull:



did....did you spend $50 tryna get chrom....


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled a +atk -res robin! pretty happy


----------



## himeki

happy w/ my genny build for now!


----------



## Ryumia

Mhm... I guess it is confirmed that Masked Marth is going to be obtainable in the next tempest trial. Have at least two bonus heroes for the tempest trial. Though... I have to start training them (Nowi & Frederick) now since I really want those bonus percentages. Not sure what units I'm going to use with them. Hopefully, I will be able to come up with possible teams for them before the tempest trial.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Its bs that were getting Marth again as a TT reward. They coulda used someone new from Awakening. Then to make the Christmas units 40% bonus heroes. Nothing but a money grab from IS cause they know people will npw whale on the Christmas banner to get a 40% unit.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Just gonna... um... leave this here...


----------



## deSPIRIA

wait
didnt we already get masked marth as a tt award again
like another chance
and now we're getting another another chance


----------



## himeki

cammy said:


> wait
> didnt we already get masked marth as a tt award again
> like another chance
> and now we're getting another another chance



masked marth +6


----------



## SensaiGallade

I got Lissa! Also guess what?!



Spoiler:  



Shes also minus ****ing attack!!


----------



## Thunder

Kinda underwhelming, I guess green would be good to pull from but I don't want Spring Chrom showing up in my summons again.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> Kinda underwhelming, I guess green would be good to pull from but I don't want Spring Chrom showing up in my summons again.



Nah i think red amd colourless are the best to pull from. Red has Ryoma, Sigurd and Brave Roy and colourless has Innes, Elise and Bride Lyn. Only standout in green is Amelia and possibly Gunnthra


----------



## himeki

During the christmas focus as well?? Wtf FE


----------



## himeki

Anyone know what to do with a +res/-def winter chrom?


----------



## Thunder

SensaiGallade said:


> Nah i think red amd colourless are the best to pull from. Red has Ryoma, Sigurd and Brave Roy and colourless has Innes, Elise and Bride Lyn. Only standout in green is Amelia and possibly Gunnthra



I was kinda referring to myself and not just in general. I'm fine with the Brave Roy, Sigurd and Elise I already have and Innes doesn't particularly interest me. Lyn has nice skills and Ryoma's still a good sword unit, but I don't really want either enough to burn my orbs on them.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Well I'm definitely pulling on colourless and praying Innes doesn't show up otherwise he's Cancel Affinity food. Wanna Razzle Dazzle build an Elise but I won't be mad if Lyn pops up.


----------



## Thunder

went in for greens, came out with two sullys and a robin

legendary banner was a mistake


----------



## Hopeless Opus

did a full summon and got all 4 stars. got really ****ing tilted. stopped summoning lmao
if this banner is 8% there should be 5 stars being given out left and right. really wanted guuntra and elise. my friend who doesn't even like the game summoned both of them on his first summon. ultra. ****ing. tilted.

anyways save y'alls orbs because in a few days....







yeah that's right. azura is on a pegasus and has honing fliers. it's time to die


----------



## Thunder

i missed the part about her having hone fliers because goddamn she's a flying dancer

part of me wishes they'd change up the artists for seasonal units every now and then but kaya8's art is always nice to look at.


----------



## himeki

Wait, azura is a flying dANCER?


----------



## tumut

K how tf does azura have earth dance when shes on a pegasus and is a singer


----------



## Ryumia

Welp. It's too late for me to be saving orbs. Hahaha. I spent some orbs on the banner before finding out these new units that are coming. Only have like 25 orbs right now... :T I was able to get Innes and Gunnthra from the banner though. I only pulled on the banner because I wanted Innes or Amelia, but ended with Innes and Gunnthra instead.


----------



## Elvera

I didn't know that Azura could dance, but I'm super excited for her anyway. I would love to get all of them but realistically I know there is no way I'd be able to. Hoping for Takumi and Azura though. 

Almost finished my Christmas Chrom, currently has:
Sack o' gifts+ (5 HP& 4 Def)
Pivot
Ignis
Distant counter
Wary Fighter 3
-
Defense +3
He isn't on an armor emblem team so I'm not sure what his C slot should be, anyone have an idea?


----------



## Thunder

tumut said:


> K how tf does azura have earth dance when shes on a pegasus and is a singer



maybe her pegasus is made out of rocks


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> maybe her pegasus is made out of rocks



That still doesn't explain the dancing part.
I haven't tried this myself so I'm no expert, but I think it would be difficult to dance on the back of a flying animal.


----------



## Elvera

Cress said:


> That still doesn't explain the dancing part.
> I haven't tried this myself so I'm no expert, but I think it would be difficult to dance on the back of a flying animal.



Just looked at her, she has sing not dance. So a little easier on a Pegasus.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

well... azura does sing so lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Since it hasn't been posted yet






Azura has Sing, Earth Dance and Hone Fliers. Takumi has Moonbow, Atk/Res Bond and Bowbreaker. Camilla has Draconic Aura, Spd/Def Bond and Ward Fliers.

Corrin is for some reason, is not a part of the banner. However the FEH Twitter has hinted that he may be a reward/free unit released at some point in January. 

https://twitter.com/FE_Heroes_JP/status/946637354453757958


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> That still doesn't explain the dancing part.
> I haven't tried this myself so I'm no expert, but I think it would be difficult to dance on the back of a flying animal.



well geez if everybody had the chops to bust-a-move on top of a flying horse then we'd all be dancers


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled a +res -atk christmas tharja, but was planning on giving her vengeful fighter to my effie unless i pulled the perfect iv so


----------



## Hopeless Opus

the new hero's battle banner is such a waste lol 
im so hyped for tonight tho


----------



## ChocoMagii

I've been playing a lot more lately. Simply because I'm grinding for ores for the Christmas events.
Spent about 200+ and I still haven't got a single one. And the events about to end :'(


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulled a +spd -atk innes and then pulled a +atk -spd one, oh dear
but anyways i just merged it to my -atk innes it's not too bad atk res bond fixes it


----------



## Holla

Got Bunny Chrom on my free pull for the legendary banner! I am a huge Chrom fan and never did get a single unit from the bunny banner back in the spring so I am so happy! +SPD -ATK but with Summoner support I can make it work. I’m a rather casual player who just has fun with the game so I don’t tend to get too crazy with my builds but he has been a lot of fun to build so far. Thinking about giving him the Heavy Blade seal if I can get it from the Tempest Trials.






So glad I now have a speedy Chrom (cause let’s be honest normal Chrom is so freaking slow). xD


----------



## Ryumia

Apparently, there is going to be a voting gauntlet coming up today around 11 pm (PST) according to this site. Not sure who I will vote for this one, so I suppose I'll have to choose someone at random like I did in the last voting gauntlet.


----------



## Elvera

I find it weird they just put Ryouma in the voting gauntlet. Like no costume or anything, just him. 

I'm going for Chrom though, he's been a pretty good unit.


----------



## Thunder

Ryumia said:


> Apparently, there is going to be a voting gauntlet coming up today around 11 pm (PST) according to this site. Not sure who I will vote for this one, so I suppose I'll have to choose someone at random like I did in the last voting gauntlet.



sounds like a camilla/tharja final round


----------



## Garrett

I've had zero luck with the Christmas banner so gave up and pulled on the New Year one instead and got Azura, Takumi and a Nephenee. Pretty good, haven't had 3x5* in a single session before.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Juliaaaaa why couldnt you be Azuraaaaa


----------



## Hopeless Opus

sooo it took all my orbs and then some
but i got a +hp -def azura, +hp -res camilla and a +spd -atk klein


----------



## Hyoshido

Why isn't Corrin in that Voting gauntlet omg, it's pretty silly to randomly have regular Ryoma there.


----------



## Zireael

I honestly hate green stones so much, they NEVER show up. In about 60 orbs this morning, only three of them were green, and that was with colour sniping. It's such a ****ty way to make us waste orbs, I hate it. I really wish they'd add a split colour mechanic, or at least do something to increase the odds of green stones showing up but since each unit is predetermined when you open the summoning session, it seems like it would be a difficult thing to implement because green units are outnumbered. At least, I assume that's the way it works.

Anyway, it took me the entire month to get PA Azura, and now I'm going through the same trouble again. I suppose it's only the first day, I really hope my luck isn't as bad as it was before because I'd like to get Camilla too. I got another Katarina today so I guess that's swift sparrow fodder.

On another note, all these seasonal banners have made it really hard to save orbs. I feel like they're not giving us enough content to complement the amount of limited units. I haven't had 100+ orbs since the summer.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: 1st summon of the new year. Starting it off right











IV's aren't really a big deal for me with Azura, just really happy I got one of my favourite fates characters


----------



## Thunder

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: 1st summon of the new year. Starting it off right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IV's aren't really a big deal for me with Azura, just really happy I got one of my favourite fates characters



got her too at +hp -def, luckily she's not -atk like my last azura

feels like i've had to throw a ton of orbs at the seasonal banners before i ever got anything, so this is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Hyoshido

Spoiler










They're both -ATK, I'm actually depressed.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Hyoshido said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both -ATK, I'm actually depressed.



_Cries in -atk Lissa and Robin_


----------



## Hyoshido

SensaiGallade said:


> _Cries in -atk Lissa and Robin_


I don't get my recent -ATK streak, my Winter Robin is also -ATK oml


----------



## himeki

Just pulled Azura! tho shes -atk + def...


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> Just pulled Azura! tho shes -atk + def...



I'd use her as a 100% support unit. Her base weapon, Slaying Axe or Emerald Axe. Moonbow or Luna special, Fury or Life and Death A slot, Wings of Mercy B slot, Hone Fliers C and a Fortify seal for buffing allies.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You could also use TA in the A slot if running Hagoita or Slaying Axe


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> I'd use her as a 100% support unit. Her base weapon, Slaying Axe or Emerald Axe. Moonbow or Luna special, Fury or Life and Death A slot, Wings of Mercy B slot, Hone Fliers C and a Fortify seal for buffing allies.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You could also use TA in the A slot if running Hagoita or Slaying Axe



Yeah, I was planning to. If i get another I might do a different build tho


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> Just pulled Azura! tho shes -atk + def...



on the brightside she can probably tank a hit from beruka now with that fresh +def


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

when you put all your orbs to the "8%" banner and all you get is a lobster lord... Go me.... Go me...


----------



## Thunder

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> when you put all your orbs to the "8%" banner and all you get is a lobster lord... Go me.... Go me...



i feel ya, i threw all my orbs at the last legendary banner and all i got was a hector.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Kinda regret not spending more orbs on the 8% in Colourless and Red. Didn't have any of the red units and Ryoma still hasn't showed up for me, but Azura :/. Should've pulled more on colourless tho because my Saizos still at +1, but I got one Lyn which is the one I didn't want because I already have her. 

I've also been putting some merges on a M!Corrin because best sword lord . Him and Saizo are on my main arena team and they're so much fun to use


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Ryoma was one of those units I wanted super bad, he was my Birthright husband lol, whats a good build to put on him? Also is he any good, my main team is performance Azura, Hector, Brave Lucina and Celica idk if I should replace any of them with Ryoma.


----------



## deSPIRIA

i pulled two takumis (+hp -def and +hp -res) he's what i'm looking for, REALLY want +atk but +hp -def is the best iv i have right now, with poison dagger and brazen atk and spd he can be a monster.
i also just pulled a ****ING JAFFAR +ATK -RES HOOOOO I'M NOT COMPLAINING


----------



## zoetrope

I finally pulled my new year Azura!  The only other one that I'm gunning for is Takumi but I may just hoard my orbs for the next seasonal/special banner.  Sigh.


----------



## Ryumia

I thought I could get lucky with the seasonal banner. But... no luck whatsoever. Hahaha. I'm practically broke from trying to summon the new year Azura. :T Now it's time for me to save up again and try my best to not get tempted to spend my F2P orbs. I'm currently on Azura's army for the gauntlet. Not sure how far she'll go, but I'll try to support her as best as I can. I'm more focused on other things in Fire Emblem Heroes.


----------



## Thunder

usually i have to pump a ton of orbs into seasonal banners, but for some reason i've gotten azura, karel and camilla after pulling like 14 units

guess the plan is to just burn all of my good luck at the start of the year


----------



## Zireael

She's -atk +res but I don't care, I'm so relieved. Hopefully I can roll a better one and maybe Camilla before the month is out. Either way I'm just glad to have her, weapon refinement can at least fix her bane.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Arena has become a real pain lately. I used to jump between Tier 19-20 easily, but now it's 19-17 and missing that one orb is actually pissing me off ahaha. It's hard to even get a deathless run with Reins and Lyns all over the place and with horrible maps like that zipper one and the one where your team is behind a wall and there's a tree infront of one of your units, you pretty much need to think like 5 turns ahead


----------



## Thunder

i got pretty damn tired of reinhardt before bow lyn was even a thing, trained up a TA gronnraven cecilia and she's basically been on my arena team since.

then once bow lyn came out i had to throw bowbreaker on her since she's way too fast to double up.


----------



## Zireael

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Arena has become a real pain lately. I used to jump between Tier 19-20 easily, but now it's 19-17 and missing that one orb is actually pissing me off ahaha. It's hard to even get a deathless run with Reins and Lyns all over the place and with horrible maps like that zipper one and the one where your team is behind a wall and there's a tree infront of one of your units, you pretty much need to think like 5 turns ahead



I can totally sympathise with this. I finally got around to doing my arena runs today now that I have a decent bonus unit and it's been a bit hellish. I've reset so many times, and I still couldn't get a deathless run. Arena has been getting harder but this is the first season where I've really felt myself struggling to not wipe in some scenarios. I'm actually having difficulty with the winter armour units, I feel they're just a _little _ bit unbalanced, and if they're paired with Reinhardt or BLyn, it's hard baiting out WTharja.


----------



## deSPIRIA

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Arena has become a real pain lately. I used to jump between Tier 19-20 easily, but now it's 19-17 and missing that one orb is actually pissing me off ahaha. It's hard to even get a deathless run with Reins and Lyns all over the place and with horrible maps like that zipper one and the one where your team is behind a wall and there's a tree infront of one of your units, you pretty much need to think like 5 turns ahead



i hate the behind the wall map too, and i also hate the one where there's lava with defensive tiles behind bits you can't cross unless you're a flier, especially with a goddamn brave lyn to battle
going back up to tier 18 now (was tier 19 at one point) and 5/7 times battling people's teams they had b!lyn and reinhardt in the same team, and not just that, they were the only horses on the team. i just don't understand.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Elvenfrost said:


> I can totally sympathise with this. I finally got around to doing my arena runs today now that I have a decent bonus unit and it's been a bit hellish. I've reset so many times, and I still couldn't get a deathless run. Arena has been getting harder but this is the first season where I've really felt myself struggling to not wipe in some scenarios. I'm actually having difficulty with the winter armour units, I feel they're just a _little _ bit unbalanced, and if they're paired with Reinhardt or BLyn, it's hard baiting out WTharja.



Tharja is even worse then sigurd for me. If she's on a defense tile, I either have to charge up a special then attack her, bait her out, or sacrifice a unit and ruin my deathless run. I feel like arena wouldn't be as bad if they made better maps. 

Been using Inigo for arena as a dancer/Rein/Lyn check, which is great, but his low BST pairs me up with horse emblem teams. I can't wait to get enough Saizos to hit 50 neutral def and take almost 0 dmg from every physical attack and more M!Corrins


----------



## Zireael

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Tharja is even worse then sigurd for me. If she's on a defense tile, I either have to charge up a special then attack her, bait her out, or sacrifice a unit and ruin my deathless run. I feel like arena wouldn't be as bad if they made better maps.
> 
> Been using Inigo for arena as a dancer/Rein/Lyn check, which is great, but his low BST pairs me up with horse emblem teams. I can't wait to get enough Saizos to hit 50 neutral def and take almost 0 dmg from every physical attack and more M!Corrins



Yeah, a lot of the time it's dependent on the map. The ones this season are alright, I quite like using the defensive tiles, but the blocks one is really annoying. I think my worst maps are the ones during the other season though. The one with the walls? I still hate that one, it can mess you up really easy. And I also hate the single bridge map with the four defensive tiles in the center. Getting away from a cavalry team on that map without fliers is a nightmare.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

New Telling banner. Glad I can skip it

I finally managed to get back to tier 19 and get a 4840 score in the arena with the daily swords they provide. That score would get you to 20 like back in November, but IS had to break the BST rule, so back to 18. 

Also got my Corrin to +2 and didn't merge it into the wrong one this time


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Did New Years Corrin come out yet or is that gonna be a mini tempest trial?


----------



## apharel

From the free pull. ;n;

+HP/-ATK though. Naga giveth and she taketh away lmao.


----------



## Cress

Didn't get Micaiah but I did get a random Delthea lmao. +Def -Atk sadly.
The Delthea I already had was +Res -Spd so idk which one I should merge into the other. Dropping from 34 speed to 31 isn't THAT huge of a deal imo since it's already in an awkward area and the extra Res is nice for tanking hits and Iceberg spam but perhaps the Spd is important enough to take the drop in Atk. +Def is worthless no matter what though.
Actually wait lemme see what her stats will be like after taking the merge into account...


Spoiler: I'm getting too much into this



+Res -Spd Delthea at +1 would have *51 Atk, 31 Spd, and 35 Res* with Dark Aura equipped and leaving every other skill blank. (Who cares about HP and Def for her)
+Def -Atk Delthea at +1 would have *47 Atk, 35 Spd, and 31 Res*.
35 Spd is starting to look decent, but idk if dropping her other 2 important stats by 4 each is worth it.
I'm 100% keeping Dark Aura on her though if that makes a difference. It's what makes her unique and plenty of other units can use Bladetomes better anyways.


halp


----------



## Thunder

I got a +atk -hp Hinoka from my free pull, which is nice but she is a dupe so I guess I'll decide later what I wanna do with her.

Got a +atk -def Micaiah after spending around 35 orbs tho, dunno the exact math when it comes to potentially tanking a Bow Lyn with def as her bane, but I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> Didn't get Micaiah but I did get a random Delthea lmao. +Def -Atk sadly.
> The Delthea I already had was +Res -Spd so idk which one I should merge into the other. Dropping from 34 speed to 31 isn't THAT huge of a deal imo since it's already in an awkward area and the extra Res is nice for tanking hits and Iceberg spam but perhaps the Spd is important enough to take the drop in Atk. +Def is worthless no matter what though.
> Actually wait lemme see what her stats will be like after taking the merge into account...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm getting too much into this
> 
> 
> 
> +Res -Spd Delthea at +1 would have *51 Atk, 31 Spd, and 35 Res* with Dark Aura equipped and leaving every other skill blank. (Who cares about HP and Def for her)
> +Def -Atk Delthea at +1 would have *47 Atk, 35 Spd, and 31 Res*.
> 35 Spd is starting to look decent, but idk if dropping her other 2 important stats by 4 each is worth it.
> I'm 100% keeping Dark Aura on her though if that makes a difference. It's what makes her unique and plenty of other units can use Bladetomes better anyways.
> 
> 
> halp



If you equip LnD on the res+ it prevents doubles (kinda) but hits hard. With the +def you'll attack with doubles (44 with hone speed) which is pretty good. That's only if you're willing to go for a 5 star skill tho. 

If not I'd keep actually just keep the res+ since she should only be attacking blue and red mages. You could also give her a speed seal to bring her to 34 if you have an extra one

EDIT: I dont know what I'm saying


----------



## Kuu_

I guess I really wanted Zelgius to be on his red armor, oh my too bad.


----------



## apharel

Cress said:


> Didn't get Micaiah but I did get a random Delthea lmao. +Def -Atk sadly.
> The Delthea I already had was +Res -Spd so idk which one I should merge into the other. Dropping from 34 speed to 31 isn't THAT huge of a deal imo since it's already in an awkward area and the extra Res is nice for tanking hits and Iceberg spam but perhaps the Spd is important enough to take the drop in Atk. +Def is worthless no matter what though.
> Actually wait lemme see what her stats will be like after taking the merge into account...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm getting too much into this
> 
> 
> 
> +Res -Spd Delthea at +1 would have *51 Atk, 31 Spd, and 35 Res* with Dark Aura equipped and leaving every other skill blank. (Who cares about HP and Def for her)
> +Def -Atk Delthea at +1 would have *47 Atk, 35 Spd, and 31 Res*.
> 35 Spd is starting to look decent, but idk if dropping her other 2 important stats by 4 each is worth it.
> I'm 100% keeping Dark Aura on her though if that makes a difference. It's what makes her unique and plenty of other units can use Bladetomes better anyways.
> 
> 
> halp



+res/-spd Delthea would have very similar stats to a Dierdre or her hot husbando Arvis... except she can buff. xD


----------



## himeki

apharel said:


> +res/-spd Delthea would have very similar stats to a Dierdre or her hot husbando Arvis... except she can buff. xD



isnt arvis her son ? ? ?

pulled a +atk/-spd weebmilla today!!


----------



## Zireael

himeki said:


> isnt arvis her son ? ? ?
> 
> pulled a +atk/-spd weebmilla today!!



Arvis is Dierdre's brother.

I know Micaiah was a really hyped unit with great counters but I'm still blasting all my orbs at the New Year banner. Now that I want Camilla, the game loves to give me one red orb per summon, and tons of greens! I hardly know what to pull anymore, hard pulling one colour feels like a massive waste of orbs when there's only one colour you need per circle.


----------



## himeki

Elvengale said:


> Arvis is Dierdre's brother.
> 
> I know Micaiah was a really hyped unit with great counters but I'm still blasting all my orbs at the New Year banner. Now that I want Camilla, the game loves to give me one red orb per summon, and tons of greens! I hardly know what to pull anymore, hard pulling one colour feels like a massive waste of orbs when there's only one colour you need per circle.



oh ew i thought it was like, 


Spoiler: spoilers i guess



some dude sets up deirdre to **** her brother so she'd have twin kids one who could be the host for the demon and arvis was the one??? or smth?


but i guess that what i get for playing the game on a barely complete fanslation


----------



## deSPIRIA

himeki said:


> oh ew i thought it was like,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers i guess
> 
> 
> 
> some dude sets up deirdre to **** her brother so she'd have twin kids one who could be the host for the demon and arvis was the one??? or smth?
> 
> 
> but i guess that what i get for playing the game on a barely complete fanslation





Spoiler



the main antagonist who set them up (manfroy) wanted a child of theirs (julius) to be the reincarnation of the dragon loptyr


----------



## SensaiGallade

cammy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the main antagonist who set them up (manfroy) wanted a child of theirs (julius) to be the reincarnation of the dragon loptyr





Spoiler:  



I sometimes wonder if its the fact that Julia is inbred that makes her seem so slow and distant

also julius ghb when? I want a family reunion


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Didn't get NY!Camilla but got a gray so I'm fine with it. Could've been a 5 star you get at 4 stars. I'm just gonna save for the anniversary and have Palla as my red flier since I can get merges on her


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Everytime I see Ryoma on a banner I die inside. And every banner he's on I fail to get him. I wanna summon so badly for him but the chances of getting an off focus is making me not want to :/. They really need to fix the summoning pool or at least just the reds


----------



## deSPIRIA

SensaiGallade said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder if its the fact that Julia is inbred that makes her seem so slow and distant
> 
> also julius ghb when? I want a family reunion





Spoiler



its also hilarious but tragic that julia showed romantic interest in seliph and then she finds out they're half-siblings and shes like "wuh oh"



also, julius ghb begins now





its him!


----------



## Zireael

I finally got Camilla and she's -atk, just like my NY Azura. NICE. I swear I'm plagued with -atk on so many good units. I really hope they give us some way to reroll IVs in the future. It's heartbreaking to go through so much trouble to get a unit you really want, and they end up with the worst possible IVs (shout outs to -atk +spd Hector you useless ****).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Elvengale said:


> I finally got Camilla and she's -atk, just like my NY Azura. NICE. I swear I'm plagued with -atk on so many good units. I really hope they give us some way to reroll IVs in the future. It's heartbreaking to go through so much trouble to get a unit you really want, and they end up with the worst possible IVs (shout outs to -atk +spd Hector you useless ****).



I mean if you go firesweep and LnD with hone fliers (I assume you'll run her with Azura) she should still be able to put in some work. Hectors also a unit that doesn't really care about ivs, so hopefully that makes you feel better?

 Wish I didn't learn about ivs, because I was just happy I just got the unit I want

Finally back at tier 20. The scoring has become so high lately because of the BST.  4870 barely made it


----------



## Zireael

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I mean if you go firesweep and LnD with hone fliers (I assume you'll run her with Azura) she should still be able to put in some work. Hectors also a unit that doesn't really care about ivs, so hopefully that makes you feel better?
> 
> Wish I didn't learn about ivs, because I was just happy I just got the unit I want
> 
> Finally back at tier 20. The scoring has become so high lately because of the BST.  4870 barely made it



I've just refined her weapon for attack and put fury/vantage on her for now. I'm not a huge fan of firesweep builds because I like to bait, but you're right, that's an option once I have the feathers and get a bad Soleil. She's actually pretty beast, her boon is spd so she's insanely fast with flier buffs. Either way she's a huge improvement from my Caeda, and I'm glad to have her. And yeah you're right, Hector is quite okay without good IVs but I've had some situations where his low atk has put him in danger because he can't kill fast enough, he's a poor soul. I'm waiting for a decent unit to fodder off his distant counter to, I would have loved to have gotten Winter Lissa but I didn't have any luck.

Honestly I think the game would be fair if IVs didn't exist, they can be soul destroying but I'm really terrible for min-maxing so I think I just need to learn to ignore them and be thankful for what I have lol.

Speaking of arena, the cut off for tier 20 is ridiculous now. It's been a long time since I've been in tier 20, even with deathless streaks, so my BST is probably holding me back but I'm not too bothered. As long as I can stay in the 4 orbs range then I'm happy. Congrats though. o7


----------



## Thunder

TT's out, I can finally have QR 3 on someone instead of 2.



Elvengale said:


> I finally got Camilla and she's -atk, just like my NY Azura. NICE. I swear I'm plagued with -atk on so many good units. I really hope they give us some way to reroll IVs in the future. It's heartbreaking to go through so much trouble to get a unit you really want, and they end up with the worst possible IVs (shout outs to -atk +spd Hector you useless ****).



i feel ya, my cat sakura, ike and pa azura all got bit by the -atk bug, azura's  got TA so at least she doesn't suffer as much, but i'm kinda hesitant to invest in these units too much in case i get another unit with more favorable IVs.

rerolling IVs would be nice, but at the very least it'd be great if I could just revert their IVs to neutral.


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> TT's out, I can finally have QR 3 on someone instead of 2.
> 
> 
> 
> i feel ya, my cat sakura, ike and pa azura all got bit by the -atk bug, azura's  got TA so at least she doesn't suffer as much, but i'm kinda hesitant to invest in these units too much in case i get another unit with more favorable IVs.
> 
> rerolling IVs would be nice, but at the very least it'd be great if I could just revert their IVs to neutral.



Aw ouch, that hurts a lot. It's most painful when it's a limited unit and it comes with bad IVs. I think limited units should always come with neutral IVs, or like you said have a way to revert IVs to neutral in the future. I think that's a more likely scenario, I wish a lot of my units were just neutral instead of some of the spreads they got. Makes me wonder what sort of features they'll add for the anniversary celebration, an IV reset would be so good but I won't get my hopes up.

Also it's kind of funny how everyone is freaking out about the QR seal on Reddit, when just a few months back there were memes about Def Ploy builds being top tier and now the seal seems to be going relatively unnoticed lmao. Might be a good seal for Fjorm, since her res is pretty high.

Also here's an interesting analysis on how BST has inflated with newer units from Reddit.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I totally forgot that Jeorge got the weapon refinement treatment until my friend promoted him and refined his weapon. I've had so much fun using him in the tempest trials, I really wanna start adding merges. He's also -hp/+atk which I forgot and seems like one of his bests ivs, so that's cool. More Jeorges and Saizos are really seeming like a good idea to pull colourless, but I'm waiting on a focus unit like Innes or Elise :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just got my pity rate broken by my first ever Ogma. I would've been okay with a 5 star if it was 5 star exclusive, but nope, it just had to be Ogma. To add salt to the wound, he's -atk/+hp, one of his worst ivs. Guess Ryoma will come next banner, hopefully when theu fix the awful red 5 star pool. **** red 

I. Hate. Pulling. Reds.


----------



## seliph

I got a +spd/-atk NY Azura

Should I refine Hagoita to make her speed more terrifying or should I try to make up for her lost attack hmm



ObeseMudkipz said:


> I. Hate. Pulling. Reds.



Me trying for Zelgius rn


----------



## himeki

rad got a 5* hinata on the free pull which ill save if ever i need the skills


----------



## himeki

wtf tbt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Started saving orbs again. Guess I'll get Ryoma next time :/

The next 2 weeks are gonna be very orb friendly . I bought that start support pack, but I hope this doesn't thing happen to often, otherwise I'd go broke


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is a silly question, but how do you raise a 4 star to a 5 star? The game mentions it in the tutorials but I'm not sure what item I need. I want to upgrade Niles. Actually besides orbs, I don't know what any of the items do. lol

I also got Ryoma and Zelgius without trying, but I still can't get anyone fun from the New Years event.


----------



## Zireael

TykiButterfree said:


> This is a silly question, but how do you raise a 4 star to a 5 star? The game mentions it in the tutorials but I'm not sure what item I need. I want to upgrade Niles. Actually besides orbs, I don't know what any of the items do. lol
> 
> I also got Ryoma and Zelgius without trying, but I still can't get anyone fun from the New Years event.



The unit you want to promote will need to be at least level 20, then you can go to Allies > Advanced Growth > Unlock Potential. For 4* to 5* you'll need 20,000 feathers and 20 great badges of their unit colour, so it's quite costly.

February is looking like it has a lot of nice content coming. There's another mini TT starting on the 30th, so many orbs.  This is great, and I'm excited to see what the next CYL units will be. I don't see any mention of a new mode though, unless they intend it to be an anniversary surprise announcement. I feel like we need another mode to work on in between the gauntlets and TT's.


----------



## seliph

OHHHH BABEYYYYY







- - - Post Merge - - -

omg he's huge im so sorry


----------



## SensaiGallade

We really need a salt emoji

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> OHHHH BABEYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gyro cant format properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg he's huge im so sorry



Ur like 4 months behind i got mine in september. clearly better than yours


----------



## deSPIRIA

gyro said:


> omg he's huge



ah...i see...


----------



## seliph

SensaiGallade said:


> Ur like 4 months behind i got mine in september. clearly better than yours
> 
> View attachment 213800



u made this joke in discord twice already



cammy said:


> ah...i see...



why do you think i love him so much cammy


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> February is looking like it has a lot of nice content coming. There's another mini TT starting on the 30th, so many orbs.  This is great, and I'm excited to see what the next CYL units will be. I don't see any mention of a new mode though, unless they intend it to be an anniversary surprise announcement. I feel like we need another mode to work on in between the gauntlets and TT's.



i wanna know what's in that planned version update, hopefully there's some improvement to summoning units.



SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 213799
> 
> We really need a salt emoji



i dont get it


----------



## deSPIRIA

gyro said:


> why do you think i love him so much cammy



hes got a MASSIVE codpiece


----------



## TykiButterfree

Elvengale said:


> The unit you want to promote will need to be at least level 20, then you can go to Allies > Advanced Growth > Unlock Potential. For 4* to 5* you'll need 20,000 feathers and 20 great badges of their unit colour, so it's quite costly.
> 
> February is looking like it has a lot of nice content coming. There's another mini TT starting on the 30th, so many orbs.  This is great, and I'm excited to see what the next CYL units will be. I don't see any mention of a new mode though, unless they intend it to be an anniversary surprise announcement. I feel like we need another mode to work on in between the gauntlets and TT's.



Ooh cool, something to use feathers on. I think I am near 20,000 now anyway. I don't have any great badges yet though. I haven't had much time to play lately so I have just been logging in for all the free orbs and fun summons. I like getting a free hero and then summoning more with less orbs. I should play more of the story.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

SensaiGallade said:


> Ur like 4 months behind i got mine in september. clearly better than yours
> 
> View attachment 213800



Mines +2 so 2 stats stronger than yours


----------



## SensaiGallade

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Mines +2 so 2 stats stronger than yours



Lol I wanna upgrade my 4* one now


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> i wanna know what's in that planned version update, hopefully there's some improvement to summoning units.



Wow I never noticed that version update when I first looked. Here's hoping they let us turn off the enemy phase music at last, that would be amazing. I also wish we had a daily summon feature like other gacha games. I think it's great that we get one free summon with a new banner but there are some long spells between banners where there have been orb droughts and no incentive to summon, but I think a daily half price (2 or 3 orbs/another currency?) summon would go down really well. I have no idea how they would implement it if they ever do, but maybe having this particular banner locked to 3-4* units would keep it balanced. Then it would serve exclusively as a fodder banner which would be helpful, plus there are some really great units in the 4* pool that I'd love to have a chance at getting each day rather than summoning them on the off chance while pulling hard for a 5*. I dunno, maybe it's asking too much. I do think IS have been really generous with us so far, but there are some nice features in other gacha games that I wish we had at the same time.

I also bought that starter pack. Mostly for the orbs, I'll admit. Then I got diddly squat from the orbs and I was sad.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm in saving mode again. Got nothing from Ryomas banner except for an Ogma. Hoshidan units hate me

EDIT: I lied. I summoned one more time. At least I can bring my male corrin to +5


----------



## tumut

MY BOIS


----------



## SensaiGallade

tumut said:


> MY BOIS
> View attachment 213856



I'm considering a mage tank Lukas build. But it involves killing off my only dear Berkut I want to make a +10 merge when so many are released.


----------



## tumut

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm considering a mage tank Lukas build. But it involves killing off my only dear Berkut I want to make a +10 merge when so many are released.


Yeah he isn't gonna be very good at tanking mages unless you run berkut's lance refined with double distant defense, and he wouldn't be able to run distant counter at that point and would also lose out on defense investment which would mean he would be taking less zeros

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you want to run a mage tank lance user, florina, gwendolyn, and effie all make great use of berkut's lance.


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> Wow I never noticed that version update when I first looked. Here's hoping they let us turn off the enemy phase music at last, that would be amazing. I also wish we had a daily summon feature like other gacha games. I think it's great that we get one free summon with a new banner but there are some long spells between banners where there have been orb droughts and no incentive to summon, but I think a daily half price (2 or 3 orbs/another currency?) summon would go down really well. I have no idea how they would implement it if they ever do, but maybe having this particular banner locked to 3-4* units would keep it balanced. Then it would serve exclusively as a fodder banner which would be helpful, plus there are some really great units in the 4* pool that I'd love to have a chance at getting each day rather than summoning them on the off chance while pulling hard for a 5*. I dunno, maybe it's asking too much. I do think IS have been really generous with us so far, but there are some nice features in other gacha games that I wish we had at the same time.
> 
> I also bought that starter pack. Mostly for the orbs, I'll admit. Then I got diddly squat from the orbs and I was sad.



i'm on board with all of those ideas, would be nice if the daily unit maps would reset every now and then too, maybe throw in more units.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Any advice for a build for Micaiah? Shes got an attack boon


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Voted for Conrad because he's one of my favourite SoV characters. Also that memory prism with small Conrad and small Celica. Today I voted for my favourite character in FE, Silas. I know he won't make it, but just want to show my support


----------



## deSPIRIA

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> Any advice for a build for Micaiah? Shes got an attack boon



offensive
thani
death blow/fury
desperation
res ploy
sacrifice
iceberg
sacred seal: brash assault 3

defensive
thani
distant def 3
guard
C skill is your choice
sacrifice/reposition/draw back
iceberg/glacies
sacred seal: quick riposte 3


----------



## Zireael

cammy said:


> offensive
> thani
> death blow/fury
> desperation
> res ploy
> sacrifice
> iceberg
> sacred seal: brash assault 3
> 
> defensive
> thani
> distant def 3
> guard
> C skill is your choice
> sacrifice/reposition/draw back
> iceberg/glacies
> sacred seal: quick riposte 3



Fury/desperation wouldn't really work on her because her speed is so low, she would never get doubles off, but the second build you posted is fairly solid as a bait build.

@XxIcePrincessxX I think if you wanted an offensive build, you could give her a breaker (blue/red tome, lance/sword) for whatever unit you're struggling with, and death blow could work a little better with that on player phase. If you want a build where she can be used to safely bait, I would go distant def, guard, and the quick riposte seal. Honestly her base kit is pretty good. All she really needs is the QR seal to make it more effective, and either res or atk ploy as a C slot.


----------



## 50m4ra

Because the first Chose your legend was my insensitive for playing ( so glad I got nuke Lyn ) how does this work? I get we vote but do they go into further rounds or is a "top 4 voted of all characters in Fe"?


----------



## Anactoria

Hi guys. Ok so this thread is too humongous for me to sift through, and I'm sure this has been asked before but, would you say FE Heroes is a good representation of other 3DS FE games? Like would it be a good gauge for me to see whether I should buy them? I've only just gotten started on Heroes.


----------



## Cress

50m4ra said:


> Because the first Chose your legend was my insensitive for playing ( so glad I got nuke Lyn ) how does this work? I get we vote but do they go into further rounds or is a "top 4 voted of all characters in Fe"?


There's no further rounds. It's just a single 7-day round of voting and whoever the top 2 male and top 2 female characters are are the winners.


Anactoria said:


> Hi guys. Ok so this thread is too humongous for me to sift through, and I'm sure this has been asked before but, would you say FE Heroes is a good representation of other 3DS FE games? Like would it be a good gauge for me to see whether I should buy them? I've only just gotten started on Heroes.



This game plays nothing like any of the main series games, Heroes is a much more simplified version of the standard playstyle. However, I have heard other people that started the series on Heroes and thanks to the huge cast of characters, it was fun going through the main games knowing most of the characters (which is a good thing because these games can sometimes have too many characters to keep track of if you're playing through the game for the first time).
So if you enjoy Heroes then you should try the main games, but just know that you aren't doing 4-on-4 unit battles that will take 2 or so minutes to complete on a 6-by-8 grid. You'll be doing about 20-on-40 unit battles on 30-by-30 grids, and the maps will take half an hour at least to complete (you can save in the middle of them thankfully). There's also more stats to consider like Luck, Skill, Accuracy, Crit, and depending on the game Weight/Constitution.


----------



## Thunder

FLYING DRAGON
FLYING GREEN DRAGON
HONE DRAGONS
L'ARACHEL
ANOTHER EIRIKA FOR SOME REASON


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Can't wait for another CYL Eirika if she wins!!. We also get Marisa for the TT. We so need more sword units!!!


----------



## Zireael

I need that Eirika badly. Just because it's Eirika. Really hoping Ephraim wins a place in the next CYL now to match with this new version of her, although I don't get why she's a red tome but I'll take it. Still better than another generic sword user.

Also I'm kind of disappointed that Tethys wasn't on the banner. We need more dancers, the last dancer we got that wasn't limited was Ninian. Crazy.


----------



## himeki

Thunder said:


> FLYING DRAGON
> FLYING GREEN DRAGON
> HONE DRAGONS
> L'ARACHEL
> ANOTHER EIRIKA FOR SOME REASON


I DIDNT NOTICE SHE WAS A FLIER OMGGF


----------



## tumut

I'm super dissapointed L'Arachel isn't staff, considering how staves are really solid in this meta

- - - Post Merge - - -

also we have 3 blue tome cavaliers, and blue tomes have more than any other tome color.


----------



## Thunder

tumut said:


> I'm super dissapointed L'Arachel isn't staff, considering how staves are really solid in this meta
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also we have 3 blue tome cavaliers, and blue tomes have more than any other tome color.



i'm torn, a staff user would be cool but colorless hell is real


----------



## himeki

what i dont get is why the **** shes a blue tome and not green tome


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> what i dont get is why the **** shes a blue tome and not green tome



IS is doing their damnedest to make sure Cecilia is still relevant.


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> what i dont get is why the **** shes a blue tome and not green tome



Light Mage = Wind Mage?


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Light Mage = Wind Mage?



no but her whole colour scheme is green lmao


----------



## Cress

My free summon from the banner was a 5 star Hawkeye, +HP -Atk
The next summon was a Minerva, +Def -Atk

idk what I should be feeling in this situation


----------



## Zireael

Cress said:


> My free summon from the banner was a 5 star Hawkeye, +HP -Atk
> The next summon was a Minerva, +Def -Atk
> 
> idk what I should be feeling in this situation



-atk strikes again. That sucks, and the odds of it happening one right after the other must be so low that it's silly, but I feel you. At least both are good fodder, so there's that!

I tried to get Eirika this morning and I was quickly ganked by my third Katarina. She's becoming a common pity breaker for me now, and all of them have had good stats, but I know that if by some stroke of luck I _do_ get Eirika she's going to have a really unfortunate bane. I did get a +spd/-HP Soleil so I finally scrapped my neutral one to start repairing my dodgy NY Camilla, I guess I'm not too sad... yet. I really want Eirika though. She's my favourite FE lady, probably because SS is the first and only one I've played so far.


----------



## deSPIRIA

5 summoning sessions trying to snipe green orbs and there was a grand total of 1 green


----------



## deSPIRIA

OOH BABY i pulled myrrh but shes -atk +spd
i think i can make it work with:
lightning breath (+spd)
2 speed +3s
renewal/guard
s support her
this brings her to 40 speed with no buffs, and 42/41 when i ally support her


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Sooo free summon. Myrrh. With a atk+...


----------



## Thunder

170+ orbs and all i managed was a couple of **** pitybreakers and one l'arachel who's probably getting demoted by the time the banner ends. ****in awesome.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

I keep hearing on YouTube that there’s gonna be another “8%” banner at the end of the month. Hide your wallets


----------



## SensaiGallade

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> I keep hearing on YouTube that there’s gonna be another “8%” banner at the end of the month. Hide your wallets



That waa confirmed back when the last legendary hero banner was revealed

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

SensaiGallade said:


> That waa confirmed back when the last legendary hero banner was revealed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 213965



Ooops wasn't paying attention lol,oh well XD


----------



## Holla

I managed to get Myrrh within 4 pulls on the new banner. +DEF -SPD finally a unit I wanted with good IVs. (I usually get bad IVs).

She looks fun to build.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

While going for Myrrh, my friend got me a Faye while also trying to get more Saizos and a Sothe. She has the worst (-atk/+spd) but I'll keep her because she has nice art and I'll or around it. Kinda sad it could've been an Innes or Elise


----------



## Cress

First Marisa is announced as a Tempest unit with Infantry Pulse so I can finally give that skill to Alm, and now Falchion is getting added to the refinery. He's going to be more amazing than he already is in a few weeks, I can't wait. ＼(*^▽^*)/
Also this gives me a reason to build up Marth. I've been wanting to but him and Alm are so similar that I've put it off, but now that they're getting different Falchions through refinement that could be enough to differentiate them depending on what effects they get.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Looks like now I have a reason to rank my 4 star chrom and marth to 5 stars now


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler: cover your eyes, obesemudkipz



saizo sucks so much ass


----------



## deSPIRIA

ha


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thunder said:


> Spoiler: cover your eyes, obesemudkipz
> 
> 
> 
> saizo sucks so much ass


 
:c

Arena scoring to get into tier 20 wa super high this week. Last time 4870 or so worked, but even 4900 didn't work.


----------



## deSPIRIA

damnit IS i don't want to summon on that legendary banner because i want to try and merge my myrrh but now you have warding breath and ive always wanted sanaki why

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHERE THE **** IS CAMUS ON THE GHB REVIVAL


----------



## Zireael

This is such a bad time for the legendary banner for me because I'm still struggling to get Eirika. Had I got her, I would gladly blow all my orbs on merges for my Azura and Frederick, but now I'm having to make a decision on what to prioritise. I suppose Eirika will always be there. This legendary banner is really nice though, in fact the whole anniversary event is amazing. Here's to some good luck with rolls.


----------



## himeki

me: pays ?2 for some orbs
feh: gives me a ****ing pity breaker siegbert

just ****ing give me my wife, feh, you smug mother****ing ***** ass owl.


----------



## deSPIRIA

IM GIVING IN. IM SORRY MYRRH SINCE YOUR SUMMONING PERIOD IS LONGER I CAN GET MORE OF YOU LATER. SANAKI COME HOME


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: I have mixed feelings about this










I'm happy because he's one of my favourite fates characters, but I'm salty because out of the 3 red units on the banner, it had to be the one I already have. Would've preferred hot Ike or Sanaki . HE APPEARED TWICE!!!

I already finish the TT just to summon and I'm all out of orbs for now. This banner is worse than performing arts, but I just want Azura, so stop not giving me greens and getting my rate reset by different colours


----------



## Thunder

damn, i am lucking out hard on this sacred memories banner, already got my fourth 5*. plus, with how bloated the summoning pool is for red units, how often am i gonna pull a 5* lilina?

now i'm one unit away from my "non-focus pitybreakers who dont even have good 5* skills to inherit"

(seriously though i wanna die)


----------



## Cress

VERONICA IS ONE OF THE CYL WINNERS, WE ACTUALLY DID IT LADS!

I was happy with any 2 of the top 4 in the male section winning, so Hector and Eph are fine by me (although getting Celica without Alm again makes this Warriors 2.0, I'm still glad Celica won though). But lmao at that huge dropoff between Marth and Alm, there's over a 10,000 vote difference between them, and that's before including the votes from Marth's Mystery of the Emblem version!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I did some quick daily quest for orbs. 2 green stones and only 5 orbs. 



Spoiler: Flipped my phone over and heard the 5 dings. My heart was ready to be crushed by a Gunnthra








BUT NOT TODAY



I can make Azura emblem with Shigure now 

3 5 stars in 60 orbs is not bad at all


----------



## deSPIRIA

oh thats awesome that veronica won
im very happy with the results, least favorite of the 4 is celica but i still like her


----------



## himeki

what I don’t get is how they’re gonna make the main antagonist of the game a playable character


----------



## himeki

what I don?t get is how they?re gonna make the main antagonist of the game a playable character


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

When you want a LH Ike but keep gettin trolled by Sanaki

Team Veronica FTW we made it


----------



## 50m4ra

himeki said:


> what I don’t get is how they’re gonna make the main antagonist of the game a playable character



Yeah.. I'm hyped for this strange opportunity to get Veronica but she was a big antagonist in book one.

Book 2 is mostly sutr tho and a betrayal will most likely happen. ( It's already getting foreshadowed )


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

himeki said:


> what I don’t get is how they’re gonna make the main antagonist of the game a playable character



Anything is possible as long as you believe


----------



## Zireael

Pretty disappointed that Veronica got 2nd place honestly. I'm not fond of any of the original Heroes cast, I feel they're lacking everything that could make them compelling characters. I'm glad Celica came first, and I look forward to her and Ephraim.

I got a +atk -def Elincia today. She was another pity breaker, but I don't mind because I didn't have an Elincia before and she can replace my -atk NY Camilla (even though I already invested 40k feathers into her to fix her... thanks game). Elincia is pretty beastly with swift sparrow + flier buffs, so I guess all these Katarinas I've been getting have a use after all.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

I understand the whole disappointment and skepticism about Veronica, I'm still on the fence about it too. I think if there was more development in the Heroes characters, id be more inclined to like them better. Heck even Lianna and Rowan look better to me in my eyes but that slim... very slim. 

Also fun fact if you chant we like Ike when trying to summon him he actually shows up


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Buff boy also came home :-)











These legendary banners have been sooo kind to me.

First one I get 5 5 stars in 120 ish orbs with decent to optimal ivs
Second one got me 1 5 star in 15 orbs (didn't pull hard on this)
Recent one got me 4 in 80 ish orbs


----------



## Cress

First summon with my 50 orbs I got my Summer Freddy, +Atk -HP too. FINALLY!!!!
Time to save up for a few months since I need all 4 Hero Fest units tbh


----------



## himeki

so far I have been treated well on these banners :’)
freebie - fjorn 
sacred memories- siegbert (ew) eirika (bad iv but she only cost me 5 orbs)
8% - beach robin (only on my first pull!!!)


----------



## deSPIRIA

got warding breath fodder (hes -def) and pa azura, now i have a +2 merged one which is great


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Is Gunnthra worth trying to pull? I still have yet to get her


----------



## himeki

Pulled another twunky no nips....he's like a ****ing plague but at least i have +3 now


----------



## 50m4ra

Seems like everyone had a good time with the legendary banner! Including me!-- till I checked my Ike, sanaki, and seigburt's Ivs..  
All of them are -atk / spd and +def / res.... Thanks for reminding me why not to check IVs!


----------



## deSPIRIA

hell yese my arena points are finally over 700


----------



## tumut

himeki said:


> Pulled another twunky no nips....he's like a ****ing plague but at least i have +3 now



Hes god tier fodder


----------



## himeki

tumut said:


> Hes god tier fodder



2 late i merged him because im a dumbass


----------



## himeki

i got my 4th one


----------



## Zireael

himeki said:


> i got my 4th one



Are we talking about Summer Xander? 'Cause I just got destroyed by him at nearly 10% pity rate. I haven't had anything from this banner. When will this game have mercy on me


----------



## himeki

Elvengale said:


> Are we talking about Summer Xander? 'Cause I just got destroyed by him at nearly 10% pity rate. I haven't had anything from this banner. When will this game have mercy on me



Summer Xander. I got three from his original banner, but killed one for skills. I got another on this banner and I want to Die.


----------



## 50m4ra

Anyone know a good hero to vote for? I first voted alm but bc it's isn't like cyl where they get a new unit but rather where you _Get _the unit I just don't know who to pick :/


----------



## Thunder

50m4ra said:


> Anyone know a good hero to vote for? I first voted alm but bc it's isn't like cyl where they get a new unit but rather where you _Get _the unit I just don't know who to pick :/



Well, one thing you could look at is skill. Hector would be a good choice since he's the only unit that carries Distant Counter, not to mention if you don't have him already he's a strong unit in his own right.

Another thing would be availability, so you could go for someone like Winter Lissa who was difficult to get since she shared colors with Winter Chrom on her seasonal banner, or Winter Tharja since she has Close Counter and Vengeful Fighter.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

That Manakete stage was hell, but wrathful dazzle staff Genny beat it with a lot of singing and repositioning.

This legendary banner has been great to me, getting me the units I wanted the most. Would've also wanted Summer Freddy because dagger emblem, but I didn't wanna risk getting anymore Takumi and Fayes. Next time he shows up (hopefully), I'm using all my orbs. In the meantime, I'm finally in save mode and at 31. Hoping these special units have good art


----------



## deSPIRIA

summer tiki 4 next legendary banner plz


----------



## Plumb3r

Halloween Nowi for next legendary banner as well? I got pity broken by Ayra during the Halloween banner and missed out on flying witch Dragon


----------



## himeki

Plumb3r said:


> Halloween Nowi for next legendary banner as well? I got pity broken by Ayra during the Halloween banner and missed out on flying witch Dragon



*No.*

literally i have her and sure shes one of my best attackers but i literally hate her so much because she makes me So uncomfortable


----------



## deSPIRIA

every time i see the word loli dragon i want to punch a baby


----------



## Plumb3r

To be honest, I think I'd like if I could have Bridal Cordelia or Winter Chrom in next legendary banner. Winter Chrom is awesome and wish I could've gotten him, same with Cordelia


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Decided to try and kill my pity rate before saving again











+Def/-Spd which seems to be one of her best ivs, so I'm happy. Just hope this won't mess me up for the special heroes if it's units I actually want


----------



## Thunder

250+ orbs and I just got my fourth pitybreaker. Unlike the other *******s I got, Siegbert is at least a 5* exclusive with good IVs. Thinking I might just fodder him off because he's already my 18th swordsman and frankly I just don't care for his character or his dumb hair.

Would've been nice if the version update had addressed some issues with the summon pool, there's a lot of units available at five stars that are due for a demotion. Only thing worse than having your pity rate broken is knowing the culprit is already available at four stars. I'd also like to see them separate focus and off-focus pity rates, but that suggestion is a lot more far-fetched.

But at least we're getting some weird rhythm minigame, so... that's nice.


----------



## Zireael

^ Absolutely agree with that. The 5* pool is definitely over saturated with bad units. There are so many questionable inclusions as well, like Merric and Lilina. Honestly my heart stops for a second when I see either of them in case it's another 5* version to ruin my pity rate.

Still no Eirika here, I'm losing hope at this point, and I'm running out of orbs to grind. Game has not been kind lately and it's made me lose interest a bit, can't remember the last time that happened. At least there's the version update soon, I look forward to the datamine.


----------



## himeki

can they at least change up the 4* 3* pool bc if i get another ****ing barte i will actually die


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> ^ Absolutely agree with that. The 5* pool is definitely over saturated with bad units. There are so many questionable inclusions as well, like Merric and Lilina. Honestly my heart stops for a second when I see either of them in case it's another 5* version to ruin my pity rate.
> 
> Still no Eirika here, I'm losing hope at this point, and I'm running out of orbs to grind. Game has not been kind lately and it's made me lose interest a bit, can't remember the last time that happened. At least there's the version update soon, I look forward to the datamine.



Also trying for Eirika and Myrrh here, as much as I've enjoyed feh, the one thing in the game that's put me off playing is poor luck with summons.

The one thing out of the version update I'm looking forward to is the weapon upgrades, Hinoka still works okay with a brave lance, but I hope Caeda's weapon upgrade makes her a more viable unit.


----------



## cornimer

If I get one more Gunter or Jagen I just might throw my phone across the room


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> Also trying for Eirika and Myrrh here, as much as I've enjoyed feh, the one thing in the game that's put me off playing is poor luck with summons.
> 
> The one thing out of the version update I'm looking forward to is the weapon upgrades, Hinoka still works okay with a brave lance, but I hope Caeda's weapon upgrade makes her a more viable unit.



Hope you're having more luck than I have. I got my third pity breaker this morning (a -atk Leo) and I think I'm just going to give up at this point. It really feels like they've increased the off-banner rates for 5*s, or maybe I've just been incredibly unlucky. But damn, it's the absolute worst feeling to grind for 20 orbs and have your 4-5% reset by a -atk off-banner unit. I think I need a break from this game lol. I hope you're able to get either (or both!) before the banner ends.

I'm curious to see what Caeda's unique sword will give her. I'll be surprised if it's on the levels of Amiti, but at this rate anything is better for her. Something we haven't seen before would be cool too.

Edit: Just realised it's been 4 pity breakers this banner. Totally forgot I got drive-by rekt by a -spd Marth as well. H a v e   m e r c y   p l e a s e


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Elvengale said:


> Hope you're having more luck than I have. I got my third pity breaker this morning (a -atk Leo) and I think I'm just going to give up at this point. It really feels like they've increased the off-banner rates for 5*s, or maybe I've just been incredibly unlucky. But damn, it's the absolute worst feeling to grind for 20 orbs and have your 4-5% reset by a -atk off-banner unit. I think I need a break from this game lol. I hope you're able to get either (or both!) before the banner ends.
> 
> I'm curious to see what Caeda's unique sword will give her. I'll be surprised if it's on the levels of Amiti, but at this rate anything is better for her. Something we haven't seen before would be cool too.
> 
> Edit: Just realised it's been 4 pity breakers this banner. Totally forgot I got drive-by rekt by a -spd Marth as well. H a v e   m e r c y   p l e a s e



I was actually so surprised they didn't talk about a pool revamp in the channel. There's something wrong when off focus is greater then getting a focus in the red pool. 

I'm really hoping Caeda has Thani's effect since that was the effect of her Wing Spear in her original game


----------



## Thunder

Caeda's new weapon looks cool, I think I'll try upgrading my +Spd -Def/-HP 4* Caeda.



Elvengale said:


> Hope you're having more luck than I have. I got my third pity breaker this morning (a -atk Leo) and I think I'm just going to give up at this point. It really feels like they've increased the off-banner rates for 5*s, or maybe I've just been incredibly unlucky. But damn, it's the absolute worst feeling to grind for 20 orbs and have your 4-5% reset by a -atk off-banner unit. I think I need a break from this game lol. I hope you're able to get either (or both!) before the banner ends.
> 
> I'm curious to see what Caeda's unique sword will give her. I'll be surprised if it's on the levels of Amiti, but at this rate anything is better for her. Something we haven't seen before would be cool too.
> 
> Edit: Just realised it's been 4 pity breakers this banner. Totally forgot I got drive-by rekt by a -spd Marth as well. H a v e   m e r c y   p l e a s e



I think if i did have better luck it ain't by much, my pitybreakers so far are Lilina (+Spd, -HP), Clair (+Def, -Spd), A dupe Reinhardt (+HP, -Def) and Siegbert (+Spd -HP) on about 250+ orbs.

I did get a +Res -Def L'Arachel, but in hindsight I should've just skipped her since she's the most likely unit to be demoted by the end of the banner. The banner's ending tomorrow so I guess I'll just use whatever orbs I can get and try to pull before it ends.

EDIT:






+atk -res god bless

i probably gotta give up on getting myrrh but im just happy all my orbs weren't for nothing.


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> +atk -res god bless
> 
> i probably gotta give up on getting myrrh but im just happy all my orbs weren't for nothing.



I'm so glad you got her! I think your luck rubbed off on me a little bit too, I also pulled her with my last orbs, only her IVs are -atk +res... The exact opposite of yours haha. I'm not sure how I'm feeling at the moment. Part of me is glad to have her, but I'm also absolutely crushed that she has the worst possible bane (and one that keeps haunting me at that). I'll need to run her with a cavalry team I suppose.

Caeda's weapon looks good. I'm not sure who I want to use on my flier team now. I guess I'll upgrade her weapon and see what's more fun to use. Lucina's weapon refinement is also excellent, it should make her more relevant again as well. I've missed using her a lot.


----------



## deSPIRIA

*tears up* a seasonal banner that doesnt include awakening or fates........im so proud


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> I'm so glad you got her! I think your luck rubbed off on me a little bit too, I also pulled her with my last orbs, only her IVs are -atk +res... The exact opposite of yours haha. I'm not sure how I'm feeling at the moment. Part of me is glad to have her, but I'm also absolutely crushed that she has the worst possible bane (and one that keeps haunting me at that). I'll need to run her with a cavalry team I suppose.
> 
> Caeda's weapon looks good. I'm not sure who I want to use on my flier team now. I guess I'll upgrade her weapon and see what's more fun to use. Lucina's weapon refinement is also excellent, it should make her more relevant again as well. I've missed using her a lot.



aw man, i'm not sure it was my good luck that rubbed off on you, if i got her at -atk/spd i'd probably snap my phone in half. i guess there's always an atk seal to patch it up but i hate having to use that slot as a bandaid when it could be filled with something better. on the bright side, at least she isn't a seasonal unit.

i'm just happy caeda is actually a viable unit now since her art is too good for her to just be fortify fliers fodder


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want two Sextor for keep and one to fodder off to Myrrh for DC . Expecting 5 lilinas or no 5 stars. I was really hoping they wouldn't do colour sharing


----------



## Garrett

Did a pull on the new banner today and received 3* Henry, Gwendolyn, Oboro, Est and a 4* Raigh. 

I'm so lucky!


----------



## cornimer

Me trying the new banner like


----------



## cornimer

Me trying the new banner like


----------



## 50m4ra

First. Should the new rythem mode be called "Ttb" or "Ttbid".

Either way.. my 2 cents on it are- 

While it's fun it's pretty easy on the hard difficulty with expert mode on..

Even though they rate your performance you only get a flat reward across ALL modes / settings which makes it have low insentive to even play, they should just do a score-based award system like in TT and maybe even give us a silly maestro hero ( Ike in a conductores outfit etc  )
Also my opinion, but the music that played was a tad boring....


----------



## 50m4ra

First. Should the new rythem mode be called "Ttb" or "Ttbid".

Either way.. my 2 cents on it are- 

While it's fun it's pretty easy on the hard difficulty with expert mode on..

Even though they rate your performance you only get a flat reward across ALL modes / settings which makes it have low insentive to even play, they should just do a score-based award system like in TT and maybe even give us a silly maestro hero ( Ike in a conductores outfit etc  )
Also my opinion, but the music that played was a tad boring....


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got an Amelia with good ivs. Not Hector so I'll stop and just summon on the last day


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Decided to pull for some more Saizo merges and a Klein for QR3. I got 2 saizos and also a LA!Roy so that's cool.

I've been wanting to build a mage tank Lukas, but I'm waiting on a +res/-spd one. I keep getting optimal ivs for him, when I'm trying to get one of his least optimal ivs

EDIT: Oof, hearing Roy wondering what gift to get Lilina (says "her", but I'm assuming it's Lilina) caught me off guard. Had to hear if Lilina has the same quote, and she does!


----------



## deSPIRIA

WRONG BLUE MAGE BUT OKAY







her iv is a bit better than my other one (who is +atk -res, this one being +atk -hp wowow)


----------



## Zireael

I got Lyn today. She's also -atk gAME CAN YOU ****ING STOP

At least I now have a bonus unit but ****ing hell my salt with this game continues without halting even once.

Edit: I'm actually so mad. So mad. Literally every banner unit I've had this year so far has been -atk, and all of them have been after using an exorbitant amount of orbs and grinding. NY Azura, NY Camilla, SM Eirika, and now LA Lyn. I'm at my wits end with this game. It's not even a booby prize at this point. It's a butthole prize.


----------



## cornimer

I got Ninian on the new banner! After only using like 10 orbs! 


She's -spd +res but that is ok any 5 star is good in my book and she's a dancer too ahhhh


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: clutch










+atk/-spd so I am very happy

**** that Xander map. Emblem teams are too hard to beat it with. I had to give reposition to all my fliers and sp train them just to get two orbs. Those two orbs got me Hector tho so worth it


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvengale said:


> I got Lyn today. She's also -atk gAME CAN YOU ****ING STOP
> 
> At least I now have a bonus unit but ****ing hell my salt with this game continues without halting even once.
> 
> Edit: I'm actually so mad. So mad. Literally every banner unit I've had this year so far has been -atk, and all of them have been after using an exorbitant amount of orbs and grinding. NY Azura, NY Camilla, SM Eirika, and now LA Lyn. I'm at my wits end with this game. It's not even a booby prize at this point. It's a butthole prize.



Hey at least Lyn is fixable. With Blarblade, she has 40 base atk. After buffs, she gains an additional 30 which brings it to 70 as well as atk spd bond which is 75


----------



## Garrett

Pulled again today, saw two blue orbs, got 2 x V.Lyn. 

I'm just glad to have a bonus unit for the next TT.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Idk what's up either my luck lately but I'm not complaining










I needed reposting fodder to beat Narcian with Cavalry and maybe an extra LA!Hector for DC fodder. This was the first green I opened. At least I can get rid of my -atk Hector and deed it to Myrrh now


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> Hey at least Lyn is fixable. With Blarblade, she has 40 base atk. After buffs, she gains an additional 30 which brings it to 70 as well as atk spd bond which is 75



Yeah I'm in the process of giving her Bl?rblade, had her atk not been so low I could've opted for Bl?rowl since armour teams tend to stay in a cluster, but Blade is her only salvation at this point. The sad thing is she'll be competing with a +atk Brave Lance Effie as blue spot on my armour team, so I think it'll come down to whichever I find more fun to use. Another armour march user is nice but I already have Amelia, I'm going to have to think about which to give armour buffs to since Lyn will really need the support to help her kill.

Also I love your avatar, it cracks me up


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvengale said:


> Yeah I'm in the process of giving her Bl?rblade, had her atk not been so low I could've opted for Bl?rowl since armour teams tend to stay in a cluster, but Blade is her only salvation at this point. The sad thing is she'll be competing with a +atk Brave Lance Effie as blue spot on my armour team, so I think it'll come down to whichever I find more fun to use. Another armour march user is nice but I already have Amelia, I'm going to have to think about which to give armour buffs to since Lyn will really need the support to help her kill.
> 
> Also I love your avatar, it cracks me up



who can resist the hector 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvengale said:


> Yeah I'm in the process of giving her Bl?rblade, had her atk not been so low I could've opted for Bl?rowl since armour teams tend to stay in a cluster, but Blade is her only salvation at this point. The sad thing is she'll be competing with a +atk Brave Lance Effie as blue spot on my armour team, so I think it'll come down to whichever I find more fun to use. Another armour march user is nice but I already have Amelia, I'm going to have to think about which to give armour buffs to since Lyn will really need the support to help her kill.
> 
> Also I love your avatar, it cracks me up



who can resist the hector


----------



## Cress

Quick question, I have enough dew to refine Siegmund, should I give it the double effect or go for the +4 Def?


Spoiler: Eph's current set










+Def -Res and he's built to be an enemy phase unit, so I could either go with +4 Def for a stronger enemy phase, or the doubling effect so that he has an actual player phase. (Leaning more towards the doubling refinement rn)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Quick question, I have enough dew to refine Siegmund, should I give it the double effect or go for the +4 Def?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Eph's current set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Def -Res and he's built to be an enemy phase unit, so I could either go with +4 Def for a stronger enemy phase, or the doubling effect so that he has an actual player phase. (Leaning more towards the doubling refinement rn)



Wow, normally I would say definitely his effect refinement, but you've invested into him heavily to make him enemy phase oriented. I say go with a defence refinement for the time being and if you ever wanna try out a player phase Ephraim, aim for his effect refinement.


----------



## himeki

Pulled a +SPD/-RES ninian today!! ^^


----------



## Holla

Wasn’t expecting the boss of the Tempest to be Lilina of all people but ok.


----------



## himeki

does anyone know a good build for ninian OTL all the ones i've tried need heroes that are only available at 5* or need a skill only available at 5*


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> does anyone know a good build for ninian OTL all the ones i've tried need heroes that are only available at 5* or need a skill only available at 5*



Depends on what you want; support, anti-red, mage bait, ect...

For support, keep Light Breath and refine it for atk or spd. You can then run Fury, boosting her stats by 3, or Triangle Adept, to make her a red unit murderer. Due to having low attack, I would recommend Moonbow which is especially helpful for ranged units as Ninian will target the lowest defensive stat of theirs. The B slot is completely interchangable; Escape Route, Wings of Mercy, Earth Dance, Blaze Dance, Gale Dance, Geyser Dance. Whatever you need. Ninin comes with Fortify Dragons which is useful for Dragon Emblem, but run whatever C slot fits your team on her. 

You can run the exact same set-up for dealing with ranged units much better with Lightning Breath too. Refine it for atk, spd or res and run the same skill set-up.


----------



## deSPIRIA

HAHAHAHAHAHA






okay edit its not that cool everyone knows about it im disappointed ~_~


----------



## deSPIRIA

DOUBLE post why didnt it MERGE


----------



## Cress

himeki said:


> does anyone know a good build for ninian OTL all the ones i've tried need heroes that are only available at 5* or need a skill only available at 5*



Light Breath+Triangle Adept+Wings of Mercy is a nice, cheaper option for Ninian. She should be spending most of her time dancing anyways so you shouldn't stress over her kit too much.


----------



## himeki

Cress said:


> Light Breath+Triangle Adept+Wings of Mercy is a nice, cheaper option for Ninian. She should be spending most of her time dancing anyways so you shouldn't stress over her kit too much.



Wings of Mercy and Triangle Adept seems like a common build for my dancers haha, but I guess its a good skill set.


----------



## Thunder

I usually run TA, swordbreaker and lightning breath on my +res -hp Ninian.



Elvengale said:


> I got Lyn today. She's also -atk gAME CAN YOU ****ING STOP
> 
> At least I now have a bonus unit but ****ing hell my salt with this game continues without halting even once.
> 
> Edit: I'm actually so mad. So mad. Literally every banner unit I've had this year so far has been -atk, and all of them have been after using an exorbitant amount of orbs and grinding. NY Azura, NY Camilla, SM Eirika, and now LA Lyn. I'm at my wits end with this game. It's not even a booby prize at this point. It's a butthole prize.



IVs are such a pain. It's like ya can't even be happy when you finally get that unit you've been pulling for because ya gotta check their IVs first and hope their sword isnt replaced with a wet noodle.


----------



## 50m4ra

On the "a hero rises" event I'm not surprised that Hector and Vlike are there but, I am happy that the person I want, Wtharja, is there too! Personally I would like Wtharja or Paazura as I already own Hector and Vlike


----------



## SensaiGallade

50m4ra said:


> On the "a hero rises" event I'm not surprised that Hector and Vlike are there but, I am happy that the person I want, Wtharja, is there too! Personally I would like Wtharja or Paazura as I already own Hector and Vlike



That won't be so great if Azura won for the people who already have her >_>


----------



## himeki

honestly the best thing for the hero rises would either be a unit that has amazing stats, or a rare skill such as distant counter or close counter


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

I wouldn't mind Wtharja considering I already have 3/4 units already


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> I got Lyn today. She's also -atk gAME CAN YOU ****ING STOP
> 
> At least I now have a bonus unit but ****ing hell my salt with this game continues without halting even once.
> 
> Edit: I'm actually so mad. So mad. Literally every banner unit I've had this year so far has been -atk, and all of them have been after using an exorbitant amount of orbs and grinding. NY Azura, NY Camilla, SM Eirika, and now LA Lyn. I'm at my wits end with this game. It's not even a booby prize at this point. It's a butthole prize.



i guess i can join you now, +hp -spd Lyn.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> i guess i can join you now, +hp -spd Lyn.



uwu give her bold fighter and shes fine


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> i guess i can join you now, +hp -spd Lyn.



I am so sorry. I guess we're both up there with the crap luck lately. Hey maybe when the new CYL banner comes around we'll have amazing luck with IVs. One can hope haha. Right now FEH isn't pulling any punches and it hurts so bad to pull an offensive unit with bad IVs like -atk or -spd, and I know we can "fix" these with seals but... There's only so many seals to go around, and it sucks knowing that we could've used something better like you had said before, and bad IVs definitely render optimal builds completely useless. It's tough, and I'm sorry you got a -spd Lyn. Maybe our luck will turn around eventually with this game? I'm trying so hard to be optimistic lmao

Also I'd be on board with the Bold Fighter idea if it wasn't a skill that belonged to a limited unit. Plus Winter Lissa is a fantastic unit in her own right, if you have her with better IVs then I wouldn't consider giving her skill to fix a bad IV unit, it just feels like a waste (unless you have a dupe).


----------



## Holla

Been playing around with my fave husbando?s skills. Not sure if I?ll keep this or not...


----------



## SensaiGallade

Well I finally got Hector, now I really want Azura...


----------



## deSPIRIA

why the **** am i getting so many tailtius


----------



## SensaiGallade

Update, I GOT AZURA!


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> I am so sorry. I guess we're both up there with the crap luck lately. Hey maybe when the new CYL banner comes around we'll have amazing luck with IVs. One can hope haha. Right now FEH isn't pulling any punches and it hurts so bad to pull an offensive unit with bad IVs like -atk or -spd, and I know we can "fix" these with seals but... There's only so many seals to go around, and it sucks knowing that we could've used something better like you had said before, and bad IVs definitely render optimal builds completely useless. It's tough, and I'm sorry you got a -spd Lyn. Maybe our luck will turn around eventually with this game? I'm trying so hard to be optimistic lmao
> 
> Also I'd be on board with the Bold Fighter idea if it wasn't a skill that belonged to a limited unit. Plus Winter Lissa is a fantastic unit in her own right, if you have her with better IVs then I wouldn't consider giving her skill to fix a bad IV unit, it just feels like a waste (unless you have a dupe).



That'd be nice, I actually got ridiculously lucky during the last CYL, I managed to get all four of them plus dupes of Lyn and Lucina. Yeah, unless there's actually a way to modify IVs, seals are really just a bandaid instead of a fix.

Here's hoping, would be nice if I could get some more Shannas along the way instead of 15 Corrins but oh well.


----------



## himeki

i'm actually certain this banner hates me


----------



## deSPIRIA

ever since i started playing the game (when it launched) i got 2 azuras at different points in time. both were -speed +res
my second summon on the corrin and azura battle thingy i got her again
+hp -atk
at least it's doable?


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> i'm actually certain this banner hates me



Is it as bad as hitting 4.5% before getting anything?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've been wanting to promote Felicia to run with my Saizo. She tanks magic while he tanks physical. Idk why but dagger units are so much fun to use and I'm just waiting on Sothe to make a dagger emblem team


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

When you want Hector but instead you get his meh daughter... I will cry if hector doesn’t come home


----------



## Holla

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> When you want Hector but instead you get his meh daughter... I will cry if hector doesn’t come home



He came home for me but he’s +SPD -DEF >.< Oh well I still use my bad IV 5 stars to an extent.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Holla said:


> He came home for me but he’s +SPD -DEF >.< Oh well I still use my bad IV 5 stars to an extent.



Im holding his daughter hostage until he finally decides to make an appearance in my barracks


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Is it as bad as hitting 4.5% before getting anything?



I am on 4.5%. Nothing.


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> I am on 4.5%. Nothing.



Its okay I hit 4.5% before I got Hector. I'll pray that you get someone soon


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Welp, Hector came home with +res and -speed, should I be happy and satisfied?


----------



## deSPIRIA

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> Welp, Hector came home with +res and -speed, should I be happy and satisfied?



great bane, decent boon. 27 res is quite nice


----------



## Zireael

I think I'm going to take a break from this game for a little while. I haven't even been doing much of the TT, I'm feeling super burnt out on it considering we just had two minis back to back and I blitzed through those. The orbs I scrounged up from the special maps and BHB got me a 5* Peri on the Azura banner and I feel like that's the nail in the coffin for me at the moment. I'll still log in and collect the daily orbs, but I think I need a break, at least until CYL happens. I'll keep checking this thread though, it's fun to see what you guys pull and stuff.


----------



## Holla

For the new banner today I already have all units at 5 star other than Hinoka so I pulled blue as my free summon... Got Hinoka xD not the best IVs +RES -DEF but I don’t even care she was free so ^_^


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## himeki

GRIMA AND CELICA?!? i need Both


----------



## Thunder

looking for: volunteer willing to shoot me in the face







starting to think i just need to wave the white flag on this banner already. i'd like to get an optimal lyn or at least one without any critical banes but i don't think it's worth getting up to another 4.50 pity rate. especially since the results have been a 5* thats already available at 4*s, a -spd lyn and the lilina i managed to pull because there weren't any blue orbs.

but then again, there aren't any units that i really want from the newest banner and none of the legendary banners has interested me since the first one, so we'll see.


----------



## himeki

i feel like im the only one who doesn't hate grima!robin's art


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> looking for: volunteer willing to shoot me in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting to think i just need to wave the white flag on this banner already. i'd like to get an optimal lyn or at least one without any critical banes but i don't think it's worth getting up to another 4.50 pity rate. especially since the results have been a 5* thats already available at 4*s, a -spd lyn and the lilina i managed to pull because there weren't any blue orbs.
> 
> but then again, there aren't any units that i really want from the newest banner and none of the legendary banners has interested me since the first one, so we'll see.


Not going to take you up on that face shooting offer, but you have my condolences. The Valentine's banner ends on the 28th or something right? There's a few days left, you never know what you may get but at the same time I know you don't want to be set up for disappointment. How about hoarding orbs for the last day? I give u my energy, u win beeg prize 



himeki said:


> i feel like im the only one who doesn't hate grima!robin's art


Nah I like it a lot, I think people like it more than his regular art with the same-face syndrome. The only thing I'm unsure about is the size of his mouth but I guess it's just the artist's style, so I'm okay with it. Looks good!

Also why is there a new Celica announced literally hours after I said I'd take a break wth


----------



## SensaiGallade

himeki said:


> i feel like im the only one who doesn't hate grima!robin's art



I absolutely love Grima's art. Very different from regular Robin and it captures Grima perfectly. 

Can we also all agree that we call this Robin Grima cause its quite clear it is Grima and not the Robin we know.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

I want grima and celica as much as I wanted LA Hector. Does celiacs art creep anybody else out? It’s been creeping me out


----------



## Cress

Buckle up everyone, the new units' stats are out and oh boy are they intense


Spoiler: Something something powercreep









GRIMA HAS 40 ATTACK AND A PRF, SO HE HAS 56 NATURAL ATTACK. IF THAT WASN'T ENOUGH HE HAS A SUPERBOON IN ATTACK SO HE CAN HIT 60 ATTACK BEFORE ANY MERGES OR SKILLS ASIDE FROM HIS WEAPON. GET THOSE FALCHIONS READY AND PRAY TO NAGA/MILA.
Hardin has a functional Res stat so he'll be a pain to take down (laughs in Close Counter +Def Boey). Otherwise he looks respectably good but not too insane (I mean, aside from his art).
Celica has some really great, balanced stats. Again, nothing that should be too crazy.
Takumi looks sorta lame. The only thing to note is that his stats are completely identical to Clarisse's, except that Takumi has 4 more Res for some reason. First Athena was replaced by Mia, now Clarisse is replaced by _Taco Pineapple Man™: The Edgelord Phase_. Well nobody except for me even used Clarisse anyways so this won't matter for most people.



Edit: Uh... Skadi, calm down.


> Skadi: Effective against flying foes. Grants Speed +3. At the start of turn 3, foes within 3 columns centered on unit take 10 damage and bonuses become penalties through their next actions.


.-.


----------



## Thunder

The colors and shading on Robin are nice, but other than that it's too over the top for me.



Elvengale said:


> Not going to take you up on that face shooting offer, but you have my condolences. The Valentine's banner ends on the 28th or something right? There's a few days left, you never know what you may get but at the same time I know you don't want to be set up for disappointment. How about hoarding orbs for the last day? I give u my energy, u win beeg prize
> 
> Also why is there a new Celica announced literally hours after I said I'd take a break wth



Think it ends on the 8th? I feel like saving my orbs for the last day would just be a bigger letdown if I don't get her tho lol

And to think you could just drop feh on your own terms, smh.



Anyway uhhh.... Got Robin on my free pull.... -atk +hp?? idk how to feel.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

took literally all of my damn orbs (160 ha ha ha i'm dying inside), but i got 2 grimas on my final summon
one minus speed, one neutral which im sooo happy about. i love?? i love the bad boy he's GREAT

i also got 2 alms for some reason who kept swerving me from celica so i'm shook about that too tbh


----------



## Cress

~150 orbs sniping for Celica and I got 2 5 stars, Roy (the regular Binding Blade one, not the actually good and viable one. -Atk which is also a superbane lol) and Sigurd (+Atk -Def, those look like really solid IV's on him!).
So basically your typical sniping-on-red stuff; get every unit except the one in focus.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Spent about 100 Orbs total trying to get either Grima or Hardin, got pity broken by Clair in the middle of the way but got Res+ Def- Grima at the end.


----------



## Thunder

there must be like a bad luck bug spreading around tbt's feh community

which one of you caused this


----------



## himeki

how the **** yall out here with 150 orbs
i got 22

anyway, I pulled a 5* eirika with my freebie &#55357;&#56834; free merge I guess


still no ****ING valentines unit


----------



## Akira-chan

had good luck today, had 195 orbs at the start, ended with 65 orbs and got both robin and celica. im happy. now i wait for the grand hero battle so i can get the other edgy boy


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Got a +atk Robin in my first summoning session, now I need my girl celica to come home


----------



## deSPIRIA

gee whiz





his ****ty ivs make me sad but at least hes not -atk or -spd
edit: would rather -spd actually WAA

- - - Post Merge - - -

+res seems enticing to build upon however


----------



## deSPIRIA




----------



## Zireael

^Those eyebrows tho

Also I take back what I said.






She's +atk -res, and only took 9 orbs to get her. This game really likes to give me Celica, so I can't complain. I'm also really bad at quitting this game. It's a vicious love/hate relationship. I feel like I'm the imprisoned soul at this point pkease help me


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> ^Those eyebrows tho
> 
> Also I take back what I said.
> 
> She's +atk -res, and only took 9 orbs to get her. This game really likes to give me Celica, so I can't complain. I'm also really bad at quitting this game. It's a vicious love/hate relationship. I feel like I'm the imprisoned soul at this point pkease help me



yeah, feh kinda feels like an abusive relationship half the time


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I find it funny how a bunch of people were complaining that we kept getting a lot of infantry sword units, but when we had the one chance to not get one, we still got one.

Maybe I'm just salty I'll never have an armored mage


----------



## 50m4ra

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> I want grima and celica as much as I wanted LA Hector. Does celiacs art creep anybody else out? It’s been creeping me out


If you're talking about __Celica ( because idk what her title is ) I think its her _sincere_ smile with her Red on top of red eyes that makes her creepy.. at least for you


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> yeah, feh kinda feels like an abusive relationship half the time


It does, but it's so hard quitting when the gambler's fallacy kicks in and you finally get something nice after all the ****. It's addictive in a weird way, I think the best way to quit would be to completely uninstall and come off cold turkey. But... That's really hard to do when you don't _want_ to quit lol. I see there's still 13 days left on the banner, so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you if you decide to pull more. There's another legendary banner coming soon though, maybe you'd want to hold off until we know who will be featured. Who knows, there could be someone on there you'd want more?



XxIcePrincessxX said:


> I want grima and celica as much as I wanted LA Hector. Does celiacs art creep anybody else out? It?s been creeping me out


Celica's art is indeed creepy, I agree. I think I find her attack art the creepiest, she's got that cold, dead stare going on with the gaping mouth. She looks absolutely nuts. But wow her dialogue actually makes me pretty sad. I've yet to play Echoes since it's still so damn expensive over here.

Also, unrelated to the new banner; I love Laegjarn. This is the first time I've actually liked one of the original characters, Laegjarn has a bit of personality, and her design is badass. I'm not sure how much they can really expand on the story since it's very, very limited and comes in such small episodes, but I'd love to see more interaction between her and Laevateinn.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Elvengale said:


> Also, unrelated to the new banner; I love Laegjarn. This is the first time I've actually liked one of the original characters, Laegjarn has a bit of personality, and her design is badass. I'm not sure how much they can really expand on the story since it's very, very limited and comes in such small episodes, but I'd love to see more interaction between her and Laevateinn.



omg saMEEE i love her she's so beautiful!! her sister is great too but laegjarn is a queen.


----------



## Cress

Hopeless Opus said:


> Elvengale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, unrelated to the new banner; I love Laegjarn. This is the first time I've actually liked one of the original characters, Laegjarn has a bit of personality, and her design is badass. I'm not sure how much they can really expand on the story since it's very, very limited and comes in such small episodes, but I'd love to see more interaction between her and Laevateinn.
> 
> 
> 
> omg saMEEE i love her she's so beautiful!! her sister is great too but laegjarn is a queen.
Click to expand...

I want to like her but she already has so many death flags that I think the result is pretty obvious. I'm fully expecting IS to kill her off just because (well, that or she performs the M?spellflame ritual thing and turns into a soulless monster).


----------



## SensaiGallade

And now the FEH community falls into a pitfall of mess after Ike wins "A Hero Rises"

Seriously tho the salt is real


----------



## deSPIRIA

realised how weird this looks LOL
hes a babby


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> And now the FEH community falls into a pitfall of mess after Ike wins "A Hero Rises"
> 
> Seriously tho the salt is real



I honestly couldn’t care less about Ike or any other of the heroes &#55358;&#56631;*


----------



## deSPIRIA

all this time ive been seeing lower quality art of fallen celica, and i ****ing thought there was blood coming out of one of her eyes until now it looked way cooler


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Cress said:


> I want to like her but she already has so many death flags that I think the result is pretty obvious. I'm fully expecting IS to kill her off just because (well, that or she performs the M?spellflame ritual thing and turns into a soulless monster).



ugh that's so true, i didn't think about that. it was a Huge Foreshadowing. it'll either be her or the younger sister and i really hope it's neither bc they're both queens who deserve the world. ugh, fml. i really hope that doesn't happen


----------



## dedenne

=DDDDDDDDDDDDDD

I don't think +hp -atk is good tho ;-;


----------



## himeki

FINALLY pulled grima today. good end to a good day!!!
+atk/-def tho which is o k a y i guess


----------



## Cress

Spoiler: I did a thing








Can't wait to finish building him to see how awful he gets.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm at 3.50% on the Fallen Heroes banner, but I might just stop because of a potential Conrad, Silas or Owain upcoming.

Also for Arena, I've reached the highest I've had in a while, 4924 so that's cool


----------



## Cress

SOREN IS GETTING A PRF WEAPON SO HE ISN'T LOCKED TO BASIC REXCALIBUR+ OR GRONNBLADE+
THANK YOU IS FOR BUFFING MY FAVORITE FE CHARACTER, NOW IF ONLY I COULD GET HIM


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Please give more mountain dew . I need it for Leo


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> Spoiler: I did a thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to finish building him to see how awful he gets.



he just needs blaze dance and you'll be in tier 20 before you know it


----------



## Zireael

Sieglinde refinements at last! The only Eirika I have is kind of average but I'm super excited to see her weapon refinements. The rest of the update is looking pretty good too, looks like friend units will have more use in that new mode, finally. That was my biggest problem with this game, the friend list served absolutely zero purpose (minus the occasional voting gauntlet, but even then the friend you get is random). This is a good change, I hope they add more features like this in the future.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: Since the friends list finally has some use :-)










I run a 5* +3 merged Saizo who does chip damage, and I usually switch between a 5* +3 merged M!Corrin and +2 merged Siegbert if you're not a fan of dagger users


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm at 3.50% on the Fallen Heroes banner, but I might just stop because of a potential Conrad, Silas or Owain upcoming.
> 
> Also for Arena, I've reached the highest I've had in a while, 4924 so that's cool



Ahhh Silas! He is like my fave! I’m using Chrom right now as my current fave in the game (well Bunny Chrom to be exact) I’d change to Silas in a heartbeat though if he ever got added he’s such a sweetheart. ^_^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Holla said:


> Ahhh Silas! He is like my fave! I’m using Chrom right now as my current fave in the game (well Bunny Chrom to be exact) I’d change to Silas in a heartbeat though if he ever got added he’s such a sweetheart. ^_^



The great thing is that depending on the characters that come with him in his banner he'd probably be the most likely to be demoted because I can't see him having anything than a Silver lance (maybe a javelin depending on when he is in the game). So he'll hopefully be easier to get to +10!

When he releases I too will switch to him and summon support him up even if his stats aren't too great


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> he just needs blaze dance and you'll be in tier 20 before you know it



But that would imply that Xander is trying to give his nonexistent attack stat to others.
Seal Atk and Threaten Atk is the better way to go, if Xander can't have an attack stat then nobody can. Wait he has a pretty solid Res stat, maybe giving him Atk Ploy would be a valid option.


----------



## Zireael

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Spoiler: Since the friends list finally has some use :-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run a 5* +3 merged Saizo who does chip damage, and I usually switch between a 5* +3 merged M!Corrin and +2 merged Siegbert if you're not a fan of dagger users



Sent you a friend request, my lead is spooky Celica at the moment, but I also use a merged S!Frederick with poison dagger, and occasionally merged Celica/Sonya. I'm also in tier 17 because I forgot to finish my arena run last season lmfao

If anyone else would like to add me as a friend my code is 4841186022. I have a lot of fun units to offer for the new mode.

Edit: My usual leads are in the spoiler below if that helps.


Spoiler: Lead Units








^ Still playing around with builds on this one but I'm enjoying this so far.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Add meh. Also link an Imgur album of my favourite units

https://m.imgur.com/a/PAVTY


----------



## deSPIRIA

Spoiler: my pretties (faves)








the second one i pulled was actually +def -spd, but i really liked this one i had created so i stuck with her even if shes -atk!




edited because glimmer is a better choice












i need aether lol


----------



## Cress

Okay I should have everyone here on my friends list now (IGN is Cress, my lead is Mae). Since we're posting our builds I guess I'll join in too. *Click* Not all of my builds are there, I left out anything unfinished or anything that is basically just a character's default kit.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I swear I did not mean to do that


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 214638
> 
> I swear I did not mean to do that



omg so mean

Alright, I think I added everyone here that posted a code. I also cleaned out my friends list, had a surprising amount of people that hadn't played in over 4 weeks.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Elvengale said:


> Spoiler: Lead Units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Still playing around with builds on this one but I'm enjoying this so far.



Can't wait to use that Summer Freddy since I missed him on both banners :/

All my units are barely built, or not so here's my saizo 


Spoiler










He's a neutral one rn, but I'm waiting on a +atk,+spd,+def/-hp saizo before I get to +10. I'm really hoping they'll release a Fortress Def seal, so I can give him close counter or LnD. Also hoping for another chance at a kagami mochi and firesweep dagger. He's been in my arena team for so long and he just takes little to no damage from physical attacks. At +10, he should be at 50 or so def so he'll be able to tank a lot and give off more ignis damage.


----------



## Cress

Ooooo, my daily summoning turned out well!


Spoiler









Both are +HP -Def which is... okay i guess. It hurts Celica a bit more since -Def is a superbane for her but otherwise they're basically neutral. Honestly I may not train up Hardin for a while, if at all because Bold Fighter fodder is just too good to pass up. He's a great character, but *Bold Fighter.*


Back to saving orbs for me, there will probably be a banner next month for Eirika, Leo, and Soren because of their refinements and I still need Soren. Seriously he's available at 4 stars and I've whaled for him on every banner he's been a focus unit in, why does the game hate me this much. :<

For the next Gauntlet, I'm going on normal Celica's team. If she loses round 1, I think I may hop over to BK's/Zelgius' team depending on which one wins.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I just got a new phone this weekend and I am finally able to join in the conversation here. This looks very fun for what I see, but also very complicated. I have a couple of questions though. What causes the appearance rate for 5★ and 5★ focus rate to increase? Will summoning only 1 hero cause the rating to increase, or is it more than that? My other question is what is a good way to farm orbs? I would like to at least get Hardin, Celica, or Grima before the banner disappears.


----------



## deSPIRIA

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I just got a new phone this weekend and I am finally able to join in the conversation here. This looks very fun for what I see, but also very complicated. I have a couple of questions though. What causes the appearance rate for 5★ and 5★ focus rate to increase? Will summoning only 1 hero cause the rating to increase, or is it more than that? My other question is what is a good way to farm orbs? I would like to at least get Hardin, Celica, or Grima before the banner disappears.



every time you summon 5 units that are not 5☆ (you can summon 5 in the same session or all in different sessions but on the same summoning banner) your chances of getting a 5☆ will increase by 0.25%
your best option to farm orbs right now is to play story mode which will net you many many orbs


Spoiler: extra tip that may be useful



let's say you're at 5.25% and you summon a 5☆ unit, it would be wise to summon on the rest of the colours because the percentage doesn't reset until you exit out of the summoning session


----------



## Zireael

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Can't wait to use that Summer Freddy since I missed him on both banners :/
> 
> All my units are barely built, or not so here's my saizo
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a neutral one rn, but I'm waiting on a +atk,+spd,+def/-hp saizo before I get to +10. I'm really hoping they'll release a Fortress Def seal, so I can give him close counter or LnD. Also hoping for another chance at a kagami mochi and firesweep dagger. He's been in my arena team for so long and he just takes little to no damage from physical attacks. At +10, he should be at 50 or so def so he'll be able to tank a lot and give off more ignis damage.



Aw, I couldn't get any extras on the legendary banner so he's stuck at +2 from his original banner. I like your Saizo build though, I've never built a chip damage unit but he seems like a lot of fun to use with that splash damage.

I'm still waiting for a +atk Seth to start building him, I think he's going to be my big project once I get a good base. I have a ton of mediocre Seths to 5* and merge into him so I'm hoping I can get a decent one soon.


----------



## Holla

Well, went to just do a free pull on the new Tempest banner... was gonna just pull a red if there was one and I got two. Was only gonna pull one but glad I decided to do both. Got Seth for my first one, but the second one...



Spoiler








I feel so lucky right now xD +HP -RES not ideal but decent I?d say.


----------



## Thunder

Currently have Caeda as my lead unit



Spoiler: One day I'll have a skill that's not QR or desperation in the B slot, but today is not that day.


























Earth boost is kind of just a placeholder until I can get a free hector from a hero rises distant counter, and then I'll probably swap out fury on Caeda/Hinoka for Swift Sparrow when I can get my hands on some spares.


----------



## Cress

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I just got a new phone this weekend and I am finally able to join in the conversation here. This looks very fun for what I see, but also very complicated. I have a couple of questions though. What causes the appearance rate for 5★ and 5★ focus rate to increase? Will summoning only 1 hero cause the rating to increase, or is it more than that? My other question is what is a good way to farm orbs? I would like to at least get Hardin, Celica, or Grima before the banner disappears.



Your best choice for orbs when you're starting out is playing through as many story missions as possible. Right now there's some special Daily maps happening that are also a great source of orbs (on the battle menu, click the top right option "Special Maps"). I'd also recommend going to Events (the yellow whirlpool) and doing some runs through Tempest Trials at whatever difficulty you can handle. It's only open for a few more days but that should be more than enough time to at least get a 4 star Valentines Eliwood (he's a great unit if you can handle the 1 movement of Armors) and some orbs. Trying some Arena runs is also a good idea, make sure to bring along a bonus unit! (You only need 1 bonus unit and it's completely fine if you have them sit in a corner while your other 3 units do all the work. Having 2 bonus units won't give you an even higher score, not will 3 or 4 bonus units).
If you're still extremely new to the game that you don't have any units that you want to keep yet, you could always try rerolling for one of the Fallen Heroes. I personally didn't reroll but plenty of others have and it's a good choice if you can be bothered to put in the time.


----------



## SensaiGallade

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I just got a new phone this weekend and I am finally able to join in the conversation here. This looks very fun for what I see, but also very complicated. I have a couple of questions though. What causes the appearance rate for 5★ and 5★ focus rate to increase? Will summoning only 1 hero cause the rating to increase, or is it more than that? My other question is what is a good way to farm orbs? I would like to at least get Hardin, Celica, or Grima before the banner disappears.



Lets keep this neat and concise:


To summon, it costs 5 Orbs. As you summon more on the same circle, the cost of Orbs needed to summon are reduced from 5, to 4, 4, 4 and then 3 Orbs needed, meaning it costs a total of 20 Orbs to complete a summoning session, summoning 5 Heroes. 
Following this, for every 5 Heroes you summon, the chances of getting a 5* increases by 0.5%; 0.25% for a focus 5* and 0.25% for an off-focus 5*. Once you summon a 5*, the rate drops back to the regular 3% for focus and off-focus. With this, you should ensure you summon on the whole circle if you get a 5* as the chances do not drop until you finish the summon. 
Orbs can be aquired through many ways. There's Log-In bonuses that offer 1-3 orbs per day, completing Story Chapters offer 1 orb per map. Some offer up to 3 orbs. There's also Chain Challenges that offer 2-4 orbs per completion, Squad Assaults offer 2 orbs per completion. There's plenty of orbs to get when you start up, incuding 10 for linking your My Nintendo Account. In addition, there's also daily maps that offer orbs and currently, you should be able to claim 50 orbs as its the 1 Year Anniversary this month. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cress said:


> Your best choice for orbs when you're starting out is playing through as many story missions as possible. Right now there's some special Daily maps happening that are also a great source of orbs (on the battle menu, click the top right option "Special Maps"). I'd also recommend going to Events (the yellow whirlpool) and doing some runs through Tempest Trials at whatever difficulty you can handle. It's only open for a few more days but that should be more than enough time to at least get a 4 star Valentines Eliwood (he's a great unit if you can handle the 1 movement of Armors) and some orbs. Trying some Arena runs is also a good idea, make sure to bring along a bonus unit! (You only need 1 bonus unit and it's completely fine if you have them sit in a corner while your other 3 units do all the work. Having 2 bonus units won't give you an even higher score, not will 3 or 4 bonus units).
> If you're still extremely new to the game that you don't have any units that you want to keep yet, you could always try rerolling for one of the Fallen Heroes. I personally didn't reroll but plenty of others have and it's a good choice if you can be bothered to put in the time.



CRESS IM SORRY I ACCIDENTALLY REJECTED YOUR FRIEND REQUEST


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Well now that we have some purpose for the Friends list my ID is 

6955593001
 Feel free to add me and ill add you back!
My leader is currently Hector, but I will most likely swap him with Grima after I find a good build for +atk -def


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I finally got a 5 star on my free summon on my main account.  It's been 7 ish months since they implemented free summons?


Spoiler










My siegbert is already merged tho so I'm sticking with him


----------



## shayminskyforme88

My friend ID is 1379805408 
IGN: Shawn


Spoiler: Lead



Bride Cordelia(+1 Merge)
Weapon: Brave Bow+
Assist: Reposition
Special: Luna
A: Life and Death 3
B: Desperation 3
C: Threaten Speed 3
S: Squad Ace E 3


Feel free to add me, I?ll add back.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I need Ephraim for the Defense boost for saizo :/. I also want Shiro and I'm fine with more S!Corrin merges so blue is looking really good to me


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

when you want so much from this legendary heroes banner and you only have 3 orbs and no money to your name

I really want Mia, S! Corrin, PA Oliva, S! Giaus, Gunnthra (who I still have yet to get), and Brave Ike

oh and Ephraim of course


----------



## Cress

So half of the legendary heroes in the game now have he same voice actor.

Greg Chun is the real legendary hero we need and want.


----------



## Akira-chan

SUMMER LEO SUMMER LEO SUMMER LEO-

N GAIUS

VERY GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## deSPIRIA

summer leo is underrated
no summer tiki but i really want summer corrin or eph
i hate shiro's guts though, please don't come to me


----------



## SensaiGallade

Since the video hasn't been posted yet






I almost cried when I seen Ephraim was the next Legendary Hero


----------



## 50m4ra

Besides legendary Ephraim green is my Color! I've wanted Dorcas and gunnthra! Bike is a nice bonus too.

Anyone notice how all cyl winners ( exept Veronica of course! ) All got new versions? Probably coincidence due to planning and such, but still strange. Guess it proves their popularity.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Besides legendary Ephraim green is my Color! I've wanted Dorcas and gunnthra! Bike is a nice bonus too.

Anyone notice how all cyl winners ( exept Veronica of course! ) All got new versions? Probably coincidence due to planning and such, but still strange. Guess it proves their popularity.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I gave my F!Corrin warding breath from the free Ike. I want to use her instead of Nowi for my arena team since I like her more and Nowi's voice is annoying imo (especially when she says "DRAGON RAMPAGE" in that tone). I just wished they got a better artist for F!Corrin but it's decent I guess :/


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Since everyone is using the friends list, I will as well. I sent friend requests to some people, but anyone that hasn't received a request can send me one. I'm still not far in the game, so i don't have good units yet.

ID: 1489990608

IGN: Yoshi


----------



## Thunder

By the way, the month's ending soon so you guys might wanna finish up your monthly quests before it expires.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i love that people are saying summer leo was underrated af because i agree, he's the good boi we all deserved

alsooo pulled a -spd +atk dorcas from the 8% so i'm very happy


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Told myself I was going to save, but my itch to summon got the better of me. 70 orbs in and got Dorcas. Sadly, he?s Spd+ Res-


----------



## cornimer

I got a summer Corrin on my free summon!! Super happy because I really like her (I mean, she has magic fish!) but I didn't wanna waste any orbs. I'm trying to save them up


----------



## Akira-chan

Im reallyyy wanting summer leo or gauis, esp gauis i hear he's a great colorless and i need a replacement. Sadly the takumi meta is dead


----------



## deSPIRIA

pulls today:
-res +hp ephraim
-hp +spd eph
+def -spd shiro


----------



## Zireael

Managed to get Ephraim relatively easily this morning, with +atk/-HP IVs. I'm dumbfounded, it's like my luck has done a complete 180 and I'm a little scared in case I get stuck in a bad IV streak again. I know it's all just RNG but I'm stupidly superstitious about it sometimes lol. Either way, this is my only Ephraim and I'm ecstatic to finally have one. He's going to support his poor -atk sister on my cavalry team. So wholesome I cry.

I'll give up on Valentine's Hector, I got a +atk/-spd Roy instead and I've been building him up with refined Guard Bow+. I think I underestimated him initially, he's a great enemy phase unit, but he does require a LOT of inheritance.

Can't wait for the voting gauntlet, I'm in dire need of feathers and sacred coins.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvengale said:


> Managed to get Ephraim relatively easily this morning, with +atk/-HP IVs. I'm dumbfounded, it's like my luck has done a complete 180 and I'm a little scared in case I get stuck in a bad IV streak again. I know it's all just RNG but I'm stupidly superstitious about it sometimes lol. Either way, this is my only Ephraim and I'm ecstatic to finally have one. He's going to support his poor -atk sister on my cavalry team. So wholesome I cry.
> 
> I'll give up on Valentine's Hector, I got a +atk/-spd Roy instead and I've been building him up with refined Guard Bow+. I think I underestimated him initially, he's a great player phase unit, but he does require a LOT of inheritance.
> 
> Can't wait for the voting gauntlet, I'm in dire need of feathers and sacred coins.



Try Brave Bow+, Death Blow and Swordbreaker on Roy... You'll have a colourless Reinhardt among you!


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> Try Brave Bow+, Death Blow and Swordbreaker on Roy... You'll have a colourless Reinhardt among you!



I'd rather build him to bait since I need that role in this team (I use Brave Lyn as a player phase nuker), I like having the flexibility of being able to cover both phases of battle. It's definitely a cheaper alternative though, but it's an entirely different role for him as well. Pretty versatile unit!

Oops I just realised I accidentally said he was a good player phase unit in my last post. I meant enemy phase lol. He can do both pretty well, but his defensive stat spread is too good to pass up.


----------



## TykiButterfree

This was my free summon. I was trying for a Tharja, but Leo is even funnier. Now I want more of the swimsuit units. I also got the evil Robin today. Yay!

How do you tell if their stats are good though? The other posts here make it sound like heroes have IVs. Do they also have EVs? Lol



Spoiler


----------



## Zireael

TykiButterfree said:


> This was my free summon. I was trying for a Tharja, but Leo is even funnier. Now I want more of the swimsuit units. I also got the evil Robin today. Yay!
> 
> How do you tell if their stats are good though? The other posts here make it sound like heroes have IVs. Do they also have EVs? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214683



Congrats on your pulls! Heroes do have IVs yeah, a boon in one stat and a bane in another. Unfortunately they can make or break a unit so it's just another layer of RNG added on top of summoning, similar to Pok?mon (though I'm not very familiar with the mechanics of Pok?mon). I use this page for checking IVs, just make sure to unequip your unit's weapon (or any other stat increasing passives) and also select the correct rarity for them before cross referencing.

Edit: It's still possible to enjoy the game without worrying about IVs, and in fact I'd recommend trying not to care. I'm crazy about min-maxing and I'm not going to lie, worrying so much about IVs has made me feel like crap sometimes, but with the right build and supporting units even a unit with "bad" IVs can still shine in some areas. But having fun is more important over all. I still think it's a dumb system and I pray that they give us a way to reset IVs to neutral some day lolololasgvjjnxdh.


----------



## Cress

Spoiler: Thanks 8%








They have opposite IV's. Corrin is +HP -Atk and Olivia is +Atk -HP. idk what I'll do with Corrin since I'm not intetested in making a flier emblem team. PA!OLIVIA IS MY FAVORITE DANCER TO USE THOUGH SO GETTING ONE WITH NOT-THE-WORST-POSSIBLE IV'S IS FANTASTIC! (I have +Def -Spd right now rip)





TykiButterfree said:


> This was my free summon. I was trying for a Tharja, but Leo is even funnier. Now I want more of the swimsuit units. I also got the evil Robin today. Yay!
> 
> How do you tell if their stats are good though? The other posts here make it sound like heroes have IVs. Do they also have EVs? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214683


EV's are not in the game thankfully.
The most reliable way to find IV's requires the unit to be at either level 1 or level 40. So unless you screenshotted his stats at level 1, you'll have to wait a while to find out. Looking at Summer Leo's stats though, they're a lot better than I remember them being and he looks pretty IV-proof, so you should be able to work with just about anything. (He reminds me of Boey actually, just with Def and Res swapped).


----------



## SensaiGallade

smh STOP GETTING LUCKY ON THESE BANNERS I WANT SOMETHING GOOD


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Really hoping next month's banner has a colourless hero and the halloween units since they're the only colurless units left. I haven't gotten any of them and I just want to +10 saizo already :/

If they are colourless,  I'd really want them to be a healer or dagger pls no bow


----------



## Mariotag

I just need to start building up orbs again.
I'm not especially confident in my builds tho.

Fjorm totally wrecks me in arena.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I tend to want to try out my new heroes so I did not look at level 1. I am kind of curious about my Niles stats since I threw a bunch of feathers at him to make him 5 stars. I think he is around level 25 right now though. Probably should have checked before, but he is my favorite character so he had to become a 5 star one. What is with the characters at the beginning of the game that only show 2 stars? Does that mean the main characters are worse than any character you can summon? 

I also have a question about inheriting skills. Can you inherit any skill or are there limits? Like can you give a sword user a skill healers have like Miracle?


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Really hoping next month's banner has a colourless hero and the halloween units since they're the only colurless units left. I haven't gotten any of them and I just want to +10 saizo already :/
> 
> If they are colourless,  I'd really want them to be a healer or dagger pls no bow



We still have 4 units left between the 2 summer banners and the PA banner, so it may take until the April banner for Halloween units to come back. Although those 4 units are S!Tiki, S!Elise, PA!Inigo, and PA!Shigure. I can't remember if Gunnthra is sitting out the next banner but even if she is, having 3 seasonal green units sounds a bit sketchy to me, so maybe 1 of them will get subbed out another month and a Halloween unit will take their place, idk.
And if we do get a legendary colorless unit I can almost guarantee that they'll be a bow user sadly. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually looking at the list of 5 star exclusive colorless units, Mist is the only one left. So maybe IS will dump their 4 seasonals per legendary banner rule and have some Halloween units next month! Or they could just repeat characters we already got like Genny and Elise (which I won't complain about).

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> I tend to want to try out my new heroes so I did not look at level 1. I am kind of curious about my Niles stats since I threw a bunch of feathers at him to make him 5 stars. I think he is around level 25 right now though. Probably should have checked before, but he is my favorite character so he had to become a 5 star one. What is with the characters at the beginning of the game that only show 2 stars? Does that mean the main characters are worse than any character you can summon?
> 
> I also have a question about inheriting skills. Can you inherit any skill or are there limits? Like can you give a sword user a skill healers have like Miracle?



Every character can be promoted to 5 stars and Alfonse, Sharena, and Anna are all worth a consideration at the very least since they do rotate as arena bonus units every week. They are in a way worse than other units as they can not get merges but that's something you shouldn't worry about for a long time. If you enjoy using any of them, continue using them.

Skills usually have some alert under their description about what unit types can't inherit the skill, so healing skills are exclusive to healers, Sing/Dance are exclusive to their respective units, only green tome users can use green tomes, etc. The only somewhat odd choice is that _____ Dance skills like Blaze Dance and Earth Dance can be inherited by anyone even though only 8 units in the game can make use of them.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ooh miracle doesn't say it is limited to healers, but it is on my favorite healer. Bummer. I also never use the main characters because I prefer archers and mages more than sword users. I just thought it was strange they had a different star rank.

Do you mean merge under advanced growth? I use that whenever I get a repeat character. I rather have more sp on one unit than like 7 Bartres.

I don't think I have tbt friends in this game yet. My friend code is 1239443630. My name is Tyki and my main character right now is Niles.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> And if we do get a legendary colorless unit I can almost guarantee that they'll be a bow user sadly. :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually looking at the list of 5 star exclusive colorless units, Mist is the only one left. So maybe IS will dump their 4 seasonals per legendary banner rule and have some Halloween units next month! Or they could just repeat characters we already got like Genny and Elise (which I won't complain about).


Noooooooo. I'm drowning in bow units and now that healers can do damage and heal, I really want more.

I forgot Mist even existed in the game forget just being a 5 star exclusive ahah. If they do rerun Elise and Innes that will be enough for me to pull colourless


----------



## Holla

I was just hoping for Ephraim, but have only gotten 2 Shiro’s (which the first one I didn’t mind as I didn’t have him yet), and a Summer Corrin (who I already have). Darn it game xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whelp make that 3 Shiro’s now... help xD


----------



## Thunder

i hate all y'all and your 8% 5* units


----------



## himeki

20 orbs and **** all
somebody hates me


----------



## Akira-chan

i am now poor in orbs but from my haul i got my leo and gauis, along with 2 more ikes and 2 olivas. 

i hope to god there isnt another good banner im legit down on orbs again.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Welp I got a +hp -spd Gunnthra. Not ideal IV's but I'll take her


----------



## 50m4ra

Finally first 5*. First Dorcas ( yes! ) Then a grey but because and jaffar who is eh but I'll take him! ( Unless he's really good or whatever then yay )


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Well I got a 3 star wrys and a bunch of dirt units... gotta love that "8%" am I right? 

Slowly dies on the inside hoping and praying for a PA oliva and Epharim

In the meantime I will devote myself to making my berkut into a god to fill the void in my life


----------



## Thunder

10% pity rate someone help


----------



## SensaiGallade

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> Well I got a 3 star wrys and a bunch of dirt units... gotta love that "8%" am I right?
> 
> Slowly dies on the inside hoping and praying for a PA oliva and Epharim
> 
> In the meantime I will devote myself to making my berkut into a god to fill the void in my life



Did someone say...

BERKUT??


----------



## cornimer

I sent friend requests to some people that posted their codes in here so if you get a request from Vanessa with a Nowi lead that is me :eyes:

Although like I only have a few good units so I understand if you wanna reject me


----------



## Akira-chan

lETS GO TEAM EDGKUMI

LETS BEAT NORMAL TAKUMI
WIN ONE FOR THE EDGELORDS BACK IN NOHR


----------



## dedenne

Akira-chan said:


> lETS GO TEAM EDGKUMI
> 
> LETS BEAT NORMAL TAKUMI
> WIN ONE FOR THE EDGELORDS BACK IN NOHR



Thank you

I dunno how any of this gauntlet stuff works but oki


----------



## Holla

Team Fallen Celica here. I’m a big Grima fan but I didn’t want to join everyone and their dog and join his team. Plus I really like Celica too and I managed to get 2 of her so maybe that’s a sign?


----------



## Ryumia

Oh... The voting gauntlet started. I'm not sure which teams you guys are on, but I wish you guys the best of luck. I'm on the Black Knight's team.


----------



## cornimer

I'm on team normal Takumi but I'll happily join team dead Takumi if/when we lose


----------



## SensaiGallade

Vampnessa said:


> I'm on team normal Takumi but I'll happily join team dead Takumi if/when we lose



Good cause YOURE GOING DOWN.

Actually all the ded heroes are destroying the alive ones so...


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Thunder said:


> 10% pity rate someone help



Same here. I guess we are both unlucky. Speaking of even more bad luck I got a Grima not too long ago with -attack +hp. Those are the worst IVs ever for my first 5 star.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

supporting grima bc he's a national icon! we love a bad boy!


----------



## Thunder

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Same here. I guess we are both unlucky. Speaking of even more bad luck I got a Grima not too long ago with -attack +hp. Those are the worst IVs ever for my first 5 star.



thats like the exact IVs i got on my grima too

also i picked team celica, mostly on a whim


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

It was a hard choice,  I love my girl Celica, bu Grima has become my pride and joy, sorry Celica maybe when/if Grima looses


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I know this is irrelevant to the current conversation, but how do I beat the empty vessel Takumi? I have my most powerful units at level 32-40 and I still can't get anywhere near beating it on the Hard difficulty. I probably have the wrong strategy and there isn't much space to move freely in that stage.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I know this is irrelevant to the current conversation, but how do I beat the empty vessel Takumi? I have my most powerful units at level 32-40 and I still can't get anywhere near beating it on the Hard difficulty. I probably have the wrong strategy and there isn't much space to move freely in that stage.



You probably got V!Ike from the xenologue. He pretty much solos the bottom half of the map on infernal and I'd assume he could take on the whole map on hard along with some healing

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep just tried it and V!Ike works! I tried using units that you should have by now if you summoned. I used the free Ike and 2 Olivias (not even leveled past 30. just for dance no other skills were equipped but hone attack should help) and a healer with physics. The only thing is my Ike had vantage equipped and a Distant Def seal equipped so you might have to substitute that. The healer also had to have decent res b/c they had to survive one encounter with the mages on the right.


----------



## dedenne

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I know this is irrelevant to the current conversation, but how do I beat the empty vessel Takumi? I have my most powerful units at level 32-40 and I still can't get anywhere near beating it on the Hard difficulty. I probably have the wrong strategy and there isn't much space to move freely in that stage.



You lose
You lose
You lose

Then you get soleil to finish off the last one


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got a Gunnthra b/c there was no blues. I'm okay with her since I don't have her but I'm drowning in green mages and already have the other 2 green cavalry mages. Would've preferred dorcas or steady breath fodder :/. Guess I'll get Shiro and Ephraim on the next banner they appear on


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm really not okay with these bait 4 star banners lol they're so ****ing ugly
i pulled two three stars hoping 2 get a soleil for inheritance but yknow... draug and henry !


----------



## SensaiGallade

Just to point out, the next Legendary Hero Banner taking place in March will NOT be featuring Ephraim. Ike, Gunntha and Fjorm will be present but Ephraim will not. Likely due to sharing colours with Fjorm. Ephraim will return in April.

This also brings up the possibility of there being a colourless Legendary Hero next as all the colours are taken by Legendary Heroes apart from colourless.


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> Just to point out, the next Legendary Hero Banner taking place in March will NOT be featuring Ephraim. Ike, Gunntha and Fjorm will be present but Ephraim will not. Likely due to sharing colours with Fjorm. Ephraim will return in April.
> 
> This also brings up the possibility of there being a colourless Legendary Hero next as all the colours are taken by Legendary Heroes apart from colourless.



why the **** are they giving us the four MOST PEOPLE ALREADY HAVE again. everyone has ike and fjorm wth.

also. 10% and NOTHING JUST GIVE ME EPHY OKAY


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm ready and waiting to die


----------



## deSPIRIA

corrin: +res -hp
dorcas +hp -def i dont even care hes S tier fodder


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


> Just to point out, the next Legendary Hero Banner taking place in March will NOT be featuring Ephraim. Ike, Gunntha and Fjorm will be present but Ephraim will not. Likely due to sharing colours with Fjorm. Ephraim will return in April.
> 
> This also brings up the possibility of there being a colourless Legendary Hero next as all the colours are taken by Legendary Heroes apart from colourless.



Oh... Interesting. Ephraim coming back in April. I guess I should save up my orbs to get another one of him.


----------



## Thunder

all aboard team grima now since he's the only unit i got


----------



## Cress

rip Celica, hopping over to Zelgius' team now.


----------



## Holla

Yay Fallen Celica moves on! Won’t be easy to go against Tacomeat though. Oh well we’ll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Regular Celica lost sadly, now on Team Takumi. Only battle I?ve done so far, ended up with 2 Takumi allies. Won that battle, but it would be very problematic if opponents had TA Raventome users.


----------



## dedenne

Ugh edgy takumi lost

Going to normal takumi now


----------



## Thunder

...well

after burning a handful of stamina potions to grind through the monthly quests, i'm finally out of orbs. and because the goddamn banner decided it'd only give me one blue orb at a time i didn't get jack****, so unless i wanna spend money on the off-chance that one of the orbs i buy will actually break my pity, i'm essentially throwing away a 10.50% pity rate.

what a waste.


----------



## Akira-chan

edgy takumi died im sad now.....

oh well, going for the easy 2nd best choice then. LETS GO EDGY ROBIN!!!!


----------



## himeki

HOURS BEFORE THE BANNER ENDS AND ?13 DOWN THE DRAIN -SPD +DEF EPH COMES H O M  E


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

I condemned  myself to the fact that I got N O T H I N G on the legendary heroes banner, while I am highly disappointed I knew my good luck would run out at some point. I wouldn't trade my +atk grima for any of those heroes on the banner for anything. 

My godly Berkut is still in progress but it shall be done. *Insert evil grin here*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm actually surprised I managed to save 7 whole orbs. This is really depressing


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

welp at least now I can go back and focus again on getting my fallen celica before its too late


----------



## SensaiGallade

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> I condemned  myself to the fact that I got N O T H I N G on the legendary heroes banner, while I am highly disappointed I knew my good luck would run out at some point. I wouldn't trade my +atk grima for any of those heroes on the banner for anything.
> 
> My godly Berkut is still in progress but it shall be done. *Insert evil grin here*






I just need Distant Counter and Aether then my lord and saviour Berkut is complete


----------



## dedenne

Yes takumi's army is PULLING THROUGH


----------



## Holla

I feel like I’m the only one here on team Fallen Celica...


----------



## Zireael

Holla said:


> I feel like I?m the only one here on team Fallen Celica...



I am as well! I was originally on normal Celica but we got crushed, so I joined *the_enemy.wav*. I haven't been participating too much though, I've been busy, and whenever I do get the chance we never have the bonus hour so I'm only at like... 800 points lmao.

I'm hoping PA Olivia comes around again at some point, I really wanted her but had no luck. I wonder how long it will be before they start featuring repeat heroes on the legendary banners.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

SensaiGallade said:


> View attachment 214853
> 
> I just need Distant Counter and Aether then my lord and saviour Berkut is complete




Lets just say I killed alot of people for this. This will be my pride and joy


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> I feel like I’m the only one here on team Fallen Celica...



I'm actually the only one here on Zelgius' team tho. Unless any of you changed your IGN to L'Belle because that's the only person on my friend list that's giving me any units this round. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spoiler: I ****ed up










Those stats are trash and I'm still gonna +10 her since I spent so many 5 stars on her. Still prefer her than Nowi and her annoying voice


----------



## Holla

Cress said:


> I'm actually the only one here on Zelgius' team tho. Unless any of you changed your IGN to L'Belle because that's the only person on my friend list that's giving me any units this round. :/



If it makes you feel any better my boyfriend is on his team (sadly he’s not on this site though). I chose Fallen Celica just cause I felt like it I guess I’m cool with whoever wins at this point honestly.


----------



## Thunder

I probably would've joined team angery Celica but the only semi-final unit I actually had was Grima, so I didn't have much of a choice there.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! Team Grima is still in the voting gauntlet. I like that a dark unit is going to win either way now.


----------



## Akira-chan

woOOOOO TEAM GRIMAAAAAA


----------



## cornimer

RIP Takumi, I jumped ship to Celica


----------



## SensaiGallade

Vampnessa said:


> RIP Takumi, I jumped ship to Celica



VANESSA YOU BETRAYED ME! Now you can't use my units ;_;


----------



## Zireael

God dammit I'm so out of the loop with arena. I start my runs for medals when I need them and then I must forget to finish my streak, so I keep moving down tiers accidentally. I've lost my mojo with this game lately, I've been too distracted by FFBE when I get the chance, I've hardly dedicated any time to FEH at all. Need to fix that and get back up to tier 20, even if it is a ****fest of merged +10 units.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

WHY DID I GET AN IKE WHEN I WANTED A FALLEN CELICA?????? WHY????? WHY YOU DO THIS GAME??


----------



## deSPIRIA

i might save my orbs for a whole month just to see if summer tiki comes up next
but the new banner comes out this week, right? ill see what that has to offer

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think it's in 3 days so they'll probably reveal it tomorrow


----------



## Holla

I need someone?s opinions I can?t decide which is better for my Bunny Chrom. He?s +Spd -Atk and here are two versions of him I came up with as a fun little project. The first one is what I?ve been using for awhile and the second one is just an idea I recently had. I know his lower attack without the Attack +3 seal makes Heavy Blade less reliable (if only he wasn?t -atk rip). But idk not sure which I should run tbh. I?m open to suggestions. 


Spoiler


----------



## Mariotag

Used 200+ orbs trying to pull for Grima. Nope.

Curious, if I merge 4 star units to get +1 added to their level, then I upgrade them to 5 star, does the +1 get reset along with the level?


----------



## Holla

Mariotag said:


> Used 200+ orbs trying to pull for Grima. Nope.
> 
> Curious, if I merge 4 star units to get +1 added to their level, then I upgrade them to 5 star, does the +1 get reset along with the level?



Sadly yes. The only thing +1 does for you is make it cost a few less feathers when you go to upgrade to a 5 star. So basically only 5 stars can be used to make a 5 star +


----------



## Mariotag

Thx. Really sucks. 20000 feathers doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> I need someone’s opinions I can’t decide which is better for my Bunny Chrom. He’s +Spd -Atk and here are two versions of him I came up with as a fun little project. The first one is what I’ve been using for awhile and the second one is just an idea I recently had. I know his lower attack without the Attack +3 seal makes Heavy Blade less reliable (if only he wasn’t -atk rip). But idk not sure which I should run tbh. I’m open to suggestions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ooo, I really like that second set! As long as you pair him with someone who can buff his attack (Eirika, Ephraim, Delthea, Brave Lucina, or really anyone with Hone/Spur/Drive Atk), that should help you activate Heavy Blade a bit more often.


----------



## Holla

Cress said:


> Ooo, I really like that second set! As long as you pair him with someone who can buff his attack (Eirika, Ephraim, Delthea, Brave Lucina, or really anyone with Hone/Spur/Drive Atk), that should help you activate Heavy Blade a bit more often.



Thanks! My Fallen Celica that I’m using on a team with him has Hone Attack and I also use Delthea so should work out great.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

New Missions: How does one defeat Lv. 35+ Foes with Serra?


----------



## deSPIRIA

ahhhhhh i love nanna's art
a thracia 776 banner is coming on april 3rd(?) but definitely april


----------



## Garrett

Did a final pull on the Valentine's Day banner with today's orbs and finally got my V!Hector. I also got my first original Azura, L'Arachel and, of course, Barst had to turn up too. He always RSPVs.


----------



## Thunder

shayminskyforme88 said:


> New Missions: How does one defeat Lv. 35+ Foes with Serra?



Since the current GHB requires you to kill a lvl 40 Arvis with Alfonse/Arvis, you can hop into Arena Assault with a solo unit (for instance, a lvl 40 four star Alfonse) and there should be plenty of weaponless Arvis's in the beginner slot.

The teams you face in AA are all based on your first team's stats, so once you finish the first battle you'll more than likely find another beginner Arvis, and if that's the case you can whip your Serra out along with whatever dancers/buffers/debuffers you wanna bring along to speed up the process a bit.

Assuming Arvis doesn't have any stat boosting skills like fury, the base resistance for a lvl 40 5* Arvis should be 33, and the free Serra you get can reach 36 atk at lvl 40 with assault equipped so you should be good.

It's tedious as hell but it works.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Thunder said:


> Since the current GHB requires you to kill a lvl 40 Arvis with Alfonse/Arvis, you can hop into Arena Assault with a solo unit (for instance, a lvl 40 four star Alfonse) and there should be plenty of weaponless Arvis's in the beginner slot.
> 
> The teams you face in AA are all based on your first team's stats, so once you finish the first battle you'll more than likely find another beginner Arvis, and if that's the case you can whip your Serra out along with whatever dancers/buffers/debuffers you wanna bring along to speed up the process a bit.
> 
> Assuming Arvis doesn't have any stat boosting skills like fury, the base resistance for a lvl 40 5* Arvis should be 33, and the free Serra you get can reach 36 atk at lvl 40 with assault equipped so you should be good.
> 
> It's tedious as hell but it works.


Cool, thanks for the tip. I was already able to finish the mission. Did it by using Pain+ and Double Savage Blow healer to lower enemy HP to 1 then hit with Assault.


----------



## SensaiGallade

cammy said:


> ahhhhhh i love nanna's art
> a thracia 776 banner is coming on april 3rd(?) but definitely april



I believe the artist of Finn is Itagaki Hako, who drew Gordin and Roderick, Leif is Aoji, who drew Boey and Nanna is konfuzi Kokon, the artist of L'Arachel

I wonder what Friday's heroes are then. I thought it would be Thracia but clearly not. The logical choice would be Binding Blade or Awakening since neither have had new heroes added since launch (exclude PA Inigo obvs but technically in the game cause Laslow)


----------



## Holla

Relating back to my Bunny Chrom I posted earlier... I feel really bad about it tbh. I guess this makes him a cannibal? xD


----------



## himeki

SensaiGallade said:


> I believe the artist of Finn is Itagaki Hako, who drew Gordin and Roderick, Leif is Aoji, who drew Boey and Nanna is konfuzi Kokon, the artist of L'Arachel
> 
> I wonder what Friday's heroes are then. I thought it would be Thracia but clearly not. The logical choice would be Binding Blade or Awakening since neither have had new heroes added since launch (exclude PA Inigo obvs but technically in the game cause Laslow)



given that the ninendo direct is coming out thursday night....You Know.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

New Banner tomorrow would be Awakening with M!Morgan, F!Morgan, and Chrom


----------



## Holla

Male Morgan! Voiced by my fave voice actor, is my fave son from Fire Emblem and he has a sweet Legendary tome. Heck yes! Ahhhhhhhh xD Gods help me


----------



## Cress

hol up




Are we getting colorless dragons soon?

For the banner itself, I'm not gonna pull on this banner but I'm mostly interested in F!Morgan. Her not having a prf is EXCELLENT in so many ways! She'll most likely be the one that gets demoted after the banner ends which not only means we have out first non-seasonal flier, but they also won't be 5 star exclusive! Her tome also looks really solid, built-in Distant Defense seems really good. Off the top of my head, Oliver would love that with his nice mixed defenses (and I just pulled up the chart and V!Lyn would also do fantastic with it, can't believe I forgot about her). M!Robin could use it nicely as well but do you really want to kill his own daughter to make him better? :< Edit 2: Actually F!Morgan's kit resembles Oliver's a bit. They both have Atk Ploy and some sort of "Mirror ____" skill. Maybe they'll have similar stats?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Leos refinement makes me sad . Especially because it mostly relies on defense and I have a -def one. The squad brigade is really fun tho didn't think they would make maps that big. Been using some of your guys units too and I wish I had them now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cress said:


> For the banner itself, I'm not gonna pull on this banner but I'm mostly interested in F!Morgan. Her not having a prf is EXCELLENT in so many ways! She'll most likely be the one that gets demoted after the banner ends which not only means we have out first non-seasonal flier, but they also won't be 5 star exclusive! Her tome also looks really solid, built-in Distant Defense seems really good. Off the top of my head, Oliver would love that with his nice mixed defenses (and I just pulled up the chart and V!Lyn would also do fantastic with it, can't believe I forgot about her). M!Robin could use it nicely as well but do you really want to kill his own daughter to make him better? :< Edit 2: Actually F!Morgan's kit resembles Oliver's a bit. They both have Atk Ploy and some sort of "Mirror ____" skill. Maybe they'll have similar stats?


As much as I want it to be F!Morgan I really think if there was one to be demoted it would be male. He's the only one out of the 3 to not have all the skills and he doesn't really bring anything new. L'arachel had a preferred tome as well so they do demoted units with preferred tomes.

Thank you IS for making Gerome free. I won't have to pull on this banner but if you put Owain I would've


----------



## Cress

ObeseMudkipz said:


> As much as I want it to be F!Morgan I really think if there was one to be demoted it would be male. He's the only one out of the 3 to not have all the skills and he doesn't really bring anything new.


M!Morgan's B skill is completely new though.
F!Morgan does have 3 skills, but her A skill is the enemy phase version of Mirror Strike; an already mediocre skill that you can get from Oliver. Her B skill can be gotten from Titania or Leon. Her C skill can also be obtained from Oliver. She does have 3 skills but all of them (loosely including Mirror Stance) are already in the 4 star pool.


> L'arachel had a preferred tome as well so they do demoted units with preferred tomes.


L'arachel was on a banner where every unit had a legendary weapon, and since somebody was going to get demoted no matter what we would've gotten a new 4 star unit with a legendary weapon. Same with Sothe on his banner, as well as Eirika and Seliph all the way back on their banners. I don't think there's ever been a case of a unit with a legendary weapon getting demoted over another unit in the same banner that didn't have one.


Rival Domains is excellent and I really wish that the friend list would be expanded to fit 100 people now that it has a use.


----------



## Akira-chan

I'm legit screaming I can't even ...

MY BABBIES ARE COMING HOME!!!!!!!

but im low on orbs like please chill on the good banners i dont wanna g o b r o ke


----------



## cornimer

River domain is L I T I'm having the time of my life


----------



## deSPIRIA

i need f morgan


----------



## Cress

https://www.reddit.com/r/FireEmblem...nto_rival_domains_without_setting_a/?sort=top
If you don't make a team for Rival Domains you'll get a random selection of almost any unit in the game. I haven't tried it yet but this sounds like a fun thing to try!


----------



## cornimer

I need to summon chrom tomorrow so he can be helpful


----------



## EgotisticalKarp

This is my Donnel, I love my farm boy lol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Cress said:


> L'arachel was on a banner where every unit had a legendary weapon, and since somebody was going to get demoted no matter what we would've gotten a new 4 star unit with a legendary weapon. Same with Sothe on his banner, as well as Eirika and Seliph all the way back on their banners. I don't think there's ever been a case of a unit with a legendary weapon getting demoted over another unit in the same banner that didn't have one.



I completely forgot Great Breath was a preferred weapon whoops. Let's hope F!Morgan does get demoted then!!

I decided to pull on the falchion banner since I needed a Lon'qu for vantage and I managed to get a +def/-hp Alm which is neat.

My Saizo also reaches a tasty 51 def with a defense buff so now I'm just waiting on a +def one to boost it higher


----------



## Cress

They were really setting up L?gjarn to get killed off in the new chapter, I'm glad she's fine. And now she's maybe friends with Fjorm! Oh look another death flag.

Also none of the Fallen Heroes got demoted which is was I was most expecting lol. Glad i whaled for Celica then (even if her IV's are still not the best).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I know I said I wanted Siegbert when he released, but he keeps popping up for me and I want it to stop. I'm already at +3 on him and I just wanted Chrom


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Just opened the first batch of stones and 3 more after, didn’t get anyone, but at least I got my first Klein. Finally have a Death Blow Fodder.


----------



## Holla

I just wanted Male Morgan... Got the new Chrom first (okay another Chrom as a Chrom fan I can’t complain here). Then Lucina broke my rate next... Followed by a regular Chrom breaking my next pity rate... I hate banners where the unit you want shares colours.

Also holy Falchion users for not even being the Falchion banner xD


----------



## deSPIRIA

used the orbs i saved up to end up with a l'arachel with 3.25% (+def -res)
when i have no more ideas with units ill just unlock the potential of my +spd -def one to merge them, or maybe res tactic will come in handy one day


----------



## TykiButterfree

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Just opened the first batch of stones and 3 more after, didn’t get anyone, but at least I got my first Klein. Finally have a Death Blow Fodder.



Klein has death blow? Why haven't I stolen this yet?  I am currently leveling up some Virions for Astra.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Just saying I love the new Rival Domains. That is all, hope everyones having a wonderful day


----------



## Thunder

my pity rate must've carried over from the legendary banner, got my girl morgan from my second pull with +atk -def IVs.

i'll probably just feed her one of those 25 odins i've gotten from the past two banners since the -def kind of hampers how well blarserpent couldve worked on her.


----------



## himeki

Thunder said:


> my pity rate must've carried over from the legendary banner, got my girl morgan from my second pull with +atk -def IVs.
> 
> i'll probably just feed her one of those 25 odins i've gotten from the past two banners since the -def kind of hampers how well blarserpent couldve worked on her.



honestly i wish they did that tho - used maybe 100 orbs on the valentines banner collectively and got n o t h i n g . not even a pity breaker


----------



## SensaiGallade

Morgan just solo'd infernal Zephiel...


----------



## TykiButterfree

I don't understand the new maps with the element blessings. How do you give a character a water blessing or something? Can you give them more than one kind? Does it stay on that character or is it a limited time thing?


----------



## Ryumia

TykiButterfree said:


> I don't understand the new maps with the element blessings. How do you give a character a water blessing or something? Can you give them more than one kind? Does it stay on that character or is it a limited time thing?


To give a character a bless go to allies then go to advanced growth and look for confer blessing. Confer Blessing is where you can give a charcter a blessing of your choosing. It isn't possible to give a character more than one kind of blessing. I think when you give a character a blessing it is permanent.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ryumia said:


> To give a character a bless go to allies then go to advanced growth and look for confer blessing. Confer Blessing is where you can give a charcter a blessing of your choosing. It isn't possible to give a character more than one kind of blessing. I think when you give a character a blessing it is permanent.


So you need to make a bunch of different teams to play those maps? That seems silly. I think I only have one or two of those blessing items.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

TykiButterfree said:


> So you need to make a bunch of different teams to play those maps? That seems silly. I think I only have one or two of those blessing items.



If it makes you feel any better, the maps are incredibly easy and you get a blessing and another reward for completing each one. 30 orbs is great


----------



## Holla

My team used to consist of Ayra, Bow Lyn, Delthea and Bunny Chrom. After finally getting Male Morgan I decided to try something fun and not use OP units that people always seem to use. They all have good and bad IVs (good boons but crummy banes) but I don?t let bad IVs stop me from having fun. (Chrom is +SPD -ATK, Lucina is +ATK -SPD and Morgan is also +ATK -SPD lol). Anyways, they all work quite well together and I have the other members run buffs to help out Robin who?s attack is not great and her speed is meh. I love using her as an anti Cav mage though. She can bait in and eat Reinhardt?s and Bow Lyn?s for breakfast. I see way too many of those nasty units... Anyways enough of my babble just figured I?d share my fun little project. ^_^


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'll post my team as well to keep the ball rolling. I'm really interested in seeing everyone else's main team. My main team is pretty much my arena team


Spoiler: I am Fates trash


















They may not be top tier units, but I prefer using characters I like then the strongest ones. They also help me jump between Tier 19 and 20 as well, so that's good enough. 

In the squad brigade image, it shows M!Corrin with a refined Yato, so I'm really hoping they release it soon with a firesweep effect and swift sparrow built in to it. I also really hope the colourless dragon coming will be Lilith. Also still waiting on Silas


----------



## deSPIRIA

it's a troubling thought to me that there is someone out there is spending their orbs on the tempest trial banner


----------



## himeki

cammy said:


> it's a troubling thought to me that there is someone out there is spending their orbs on the tempest trial banner



does anyone ever really spend orbs on the 20% heroes banner when usually the special, limite edition, 40% heroes are RIGHT THERE


got king chrom today tho!!! now all i need is fem morgan hehe


----------



## cornimer

To continue the topic of main teams, my main arena team is Nino, Vanguard Ike, Fjorm and Nowi (I can't be bothered to take screenshots of their skills rn). I might swap out Ike for the new Chrom once I finish building him.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Does anybody know a good A skill I can give to an +ATK -DEF fallen Robin? I was gonna give him Fury but im out of Hinatas.


----------



## himeki

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> Does anybody know a good A skill I can give to an +ATK -DEF fallen Robin? I was gonna give him Fury but* im out of Hinatas*.



how the **** is one ever out of hinatas


----------



## Thunder

XxIcePrincessxX said:


> Does anybody know a good A skill I can give to an +ATK -DEF fallen Robin? I was gonna give him Fury but im out of Hinatas.



They're not the cheapest options but if you plan on putting vengeful fighter to use, you could take a look at Close/Distant Defense or one of the stance skills, could also use one of the bond skills if you usually have him adjacent to another unit.

Robin's HP is pretty good, so if you're looking for a cheap option, maybe earth boost?


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

himeki said:


> how the **** is one ever out of hinatas



This will probably be more surprising, but I actually never got any Hinatas in my summons.


----------



## deSPIRIA

just pulled a -spd +hp f. morgan, im really okay with -spd because i was planning on QR anyway but anything other than +hp wouldve been very beneficial

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually refining her wep boosts her hp so it isnt entirely useless


----------



## cornimer

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> This will probably be more surprising, but I actually never got any Hinatas in my summons.



Me either


----------



## deSPIRIA

*eight 3☆s in a row later ...*


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

himeki said:


> how the **** is one ever out of hinatas



I used literally all of my hinatas and I got none from summoning, I have made the impossible possible


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got an extra takumi so now my saizo has close counter . Just waiting on that fortress def seal


----------



## Alienfish

lowkey started again, idk pc got boring and miitomo dailies you can do in 5 minutes unless there are some special stage you need stuff from.

no way i'm gonna play as hardcore as last time, but yeah if you wanna add i'm sheila and my id is in sig.


----------



## Thunder

this is a ****in random ass lineup jesus


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My wallet was dying once I saw the "Spring Ninja" title. Thank you IS for not making it Saizo. Just wish you released an actual Wo Dao dagger instead of a seasonal variant


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i do agree this lineup is random but
THE SIBLINGS DESERVED THIS I'M SO HAPPY FOR THEM
also kagero?? SHE LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Thunder

i wonder if i can inherit alfonse's giant spoon because i'd like to scoop my eyeballs out after seeing his bulge


----------



## deSPIRIA

id love to pull a kagero or a sharena

- - - Post Merge - - -

man i dont even know they all look so great


----------



## 50m4ra

Sharena. I need her. Cuteness overload.


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> this is a ****in random ass lineup jesus



Holy **** yes. Although spring units are always cute af so I'll just pull my ass off for them


----------



## cornimer

I might need to go for Sharena tbh


----------



## Alienfish

Vampnessa said:


> I might need to go for Sharena tbh



That and Kagero, although Alfonse was pretty cute too aha.


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

I NEED MY  BENCHMAN BUT WITH AN AXE, I NEED HIM. 

NINJABBIT ATTACK


----------



## deSPIRIA

i am going to create the ultimate boey, just u guys wait


----------



## himeki

whatcha....whatcha got there alfonse?


----------



## Cress

cammy said:


> i am going to create the ultimate boey, just u guys wait


Boey is really great tbh, mine has been unstoppable which you wouldn't expect looking at his stats.


himeki said:


> whatcha....whatcha got there alfonse?


He's hiding an egg down there and nobody can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> He's hiding an egg down there and nobody can convince me otherwise.



I don't think hiding is the right word.


----------



## 50m4ra

Thunder said:


> I don't think hiding is the right word.


I did a 2nd take at alfonse.. no artist just no.


----------



## Alienfish

Always 5* Eirikas when trying to pull good reds on free summons smh lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Male Morgan got demoted. IS really wants to block flying mages


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

This may sound like a noob question, but how does one refine a weapon? I can't find where to refine a weapon anywhere on any of the menus unless I am not looking hard enough.


----------



## cornimer

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> This may sound like a noob question, but how does one refine a weapon? I can't find where to refine a weapon anywhere on any of the menus unless I am not looking hard enough.



You need to complete Book 1 in story mode to unlock it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

***
Summoned on the spring banner this morning. Pulled a 5* Soren, Tharja and Sigurd (all in one round!) but no spring units


----------



## Alienfish

Vampnessa said:


> You need to complete Book 1 in story mode to unlock it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ***
> Summoned on the spring banner this morning. Pulled a 5* Soren, Tharja and Sigurd (all in one round!) but no spring units



I more or less only got 3* or 4* **** units sigh, in before my rate goes up to 10% lol


----------



## deSPIRIA

poor catria, her BST is so low


----------



## Cress

I only got a 5 star Roderick... free Firesweep Lance+ for Oscar I guess?


----------



## Alienfish

-atk +res bunfonse... bleh. could give the spoon to someone i guess but no use really..


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> I only got a 5 star Roderick... free Firesweep Lance+ for Oscar I guess?



Any blue unit with a really good offensive spread will do. Look for units with around 32-36 attack and speed.


----------



## Liqxid

I was honestly hoping for an Owain easter unit, but I guess Alphonse and Sharena are good, too. I am still holding out hope that a 5* Owain event will pop up one of these days.


----------



## Thunder

good news i got my spring unit after 34 orbs

also in obviously unrelated news i ****ing hate IVs


----------



## Holla

60+ orbs into the bunny banner and nothing. Mainly I just want Setuna for Bow Breaker Fodder but didn’t even get a 3 star of her either (only pulling colourless when I can). Gotta love these kind of games.


----------



## deSPIRIA

i pulled a +atk -hp sharena woohoo
not sure if im going to spend any more orbs now, i'll wait and see who's on the next legendary banner


----------



## Holla

Me: Heavily invests in building a Female Robin for my main team.

Apparently a recent datamine points to Female Robin possibly being the next Legendary hero.

Me: Has no orbs from trying to get fodder to finish building regular Robin. >.<


----------



## Alienfish

yeah IVs matter too much and yeah you like a gazillion of sp to build these with bad ones.. can they just remake that **** please


----------



## cornimer

After maybe 120 orbs I finally got bunny sharena  +hp -res doesn't seem like the best but doesn't seem like the worst either. Bless Tap Battles for those last 5 orbs, I got her from those


----------



## himeki

god i wish there was a thing where you can trade in a unit to earn orbs, like 3 orbs for a 5 star, 2 for a 4star, 1 for a 3 star and also smth where when you merge them instead of +1 it just changes the iv bc **** IVs and **** 3 Trash


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

himeki said:


> god i wish there was a thing where you can trade in a unit to earn orbs, like 3 orbs for a 5 star, 2 for a 4star, 1 for a 3 star and also smth where when you merge them instead of +1 it just changes the iv bc **** IVs and **** 3 Trash



The IV system is trash. It is hard enough to even get the units we want. Trading bad units for orbs would be a cool idea. Another cool idea would be to refine a unit so you can set their IVs to whatever we want. That way we won't be stuck with trash IV units forever.


----------



## Thunder

Honestly, just being able to reset poor IVs to a neutral state would be a huge boon.


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> Honestly, just being able to reset poor IVs to a neutral state would be a huge boon.



Yeah or randomly switch around those IVs when you actually pull.

Or, yeah just send that IV system to hell and never let it come back.


----------



## Holla

Finally got Bunny Kagero after getting to a 4.25% pity rate or more. For once a unit that doesn?t have terrible IVs (my main team is literally a mix of +Spd -Atk and +Atk -Spd and they all want speed and attack rip). Kagero is +Res -Hp could be better but that?s decent. She?s a good mage counter to begin with and her Def is a super bane so I?d rather HP in this case.


----------



## Taj

Oof it’s been a while since I’ve been on these forums. I guess I should say that I play pretty regularly and got my Kagero so just saving up for legendary banner. Fc is 4489199120, could really use some friends for rival domains kek


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got a S!Kagero which was nice after hearing bad news after bad news.


----------



## TykiButterfree

No Easter units yet, but I did get two more colorless units that I didn't have yet which is cool. I am sad Easter Xander didn't come back. He looks hilarious. I really only want Kagero because a flying colorless unit seems cheap. Also Ninjabbit attack. lol

I also like that tap battle is back. I like to play this mode with units that say stupid things because level doesn't matter. It is fun to try to not lose my combo when Setsuna randomly exclaims "Look! A butterfly!"


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I play with sound off since I play a lot on the train but yeah tap battles are awesome albeit somewhat wonky calibrated but I guess you can fix that, I'm just lazy lol...

I wanna try for ninja rabbit kagero but but legendary banner also my rate is down bc i got spoonfonse earlier


----------



## cornimer

TykiButterfree said:


> No Easter units yet, but I did get two more colorless units that I didn't have yet which is cool. I am sad Easter Xander didn't come back. He looks hilarious. I really only want Kagero because a flying colorless unit seems cheap. Also Ninjabbit attack. lol
> 
> I also like that tap battle is back. I like to play this mode with units that say stupid things because level doesn't matter. It is fun to try to not lose my combo when Setsuna randomly exclaims "Look! A butterfly!"



I put Chrom on my tap battle team just so I could hear "i'm bEING HELPFUL" over and over again


----------



## deSPIRIA

so grima number 2 is going to be another flying dragon. sweet
everyone on green is a great unit but id love to have a summer tiki, ive been waiting for her to return for the longest time
im also going to go for grima but unlike 90% of people i would hate to pull a brave lyn, if i pull a halloween sakura i hope i dont get a -spd one like last time


----------



## cornimer

*HALLOWEEN NOWI IS BACK THIS IS NOT A DRILL*


----------



## SensaiGallade

Fell Vessel: Robin enters as a copy paste Fallen Robin as the next Legendary Hero, the first colourless dragon who is also the forst melee colourless unit AND the second flier dragon.


----------



## Alienfish

^hype hype hype. 

can't wait for new banner though need to waste em orbs. also dang i love fjorm now ngl


----------



## XxIcePrincessxX

Ah yes new legendary heroes banner, TIME TO WASTE ORBS FOR MY COLORLESS DWAGON


----------



## Holla

I’ve got 70ish F2P orbs saved up. Really hope Grima comes home as I’m running an Awakening main team of Bunny Chrom, Brave Lucina, Male Morgan and Female Robin. Robin lacks a bit on the offensive side plus having a colourless on the team and a flying unit could be fun.


----------



## Thunder

good evening this is your friendly reminder that legendary banners are bull****


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I had 15 orbs going in this, so I wasn't expecting anything, but wanted Grima. I did end up with a Zelgius when no colourless orbs were there, so that's better than nothing. Meanwhile, I haven't gotten Saizos in so long, but I get kleins for days now when it was the other way around like 1 week ago. Honestly would prefer more saizos then grima

That infernal grima stage is no joke. Took me a while, but I managed to beat it


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Got B!Lyn for my free pull. Then 200 orbs later, got all green units. I got S!Tiki first, but she’s the only green unit I didn’t want. Got Elise and Gunnthra from the same circle as my last summoning session. None have optimal IVs, but none have bad IVs that make them unusuable so not too bad.


----------



## cornimer

Well. I started this day with a beautiful 145 orbs. Now I have 3. My pity rate got up to 11% but on my VERY LAST SET OF 5 ORBS (I had 8 left so could only do one more summon) I got Halloween Nowi, which is the only one I wanted. Goodnight I'm going back to bed I've had enough stress for today


----------



## Alienfish

Yea this new banner sucked smfh. Had better luck on the actual easter one lol


----------



## cornimer

Sheila said:


> Yea this new banner sucked smfh. Had better luck on the actual easter one lol



On the Legendary banner last month I got a 5 star on my free summon, and then got another one like 20 orbs later. Idk why this one is being so stubborn


----------



## Alienfish

Vampnessa said:


> On the Legendary banner last month I got a 5 star on my free summon, and then got another one like 20 orbs later. Idk why this one is being so stubborn



me neither. i eventually got a brave lucina but honestly it had meh ivs and couldn't you give something not free lol sad banner


----------



## deSPIRIA

with 41 orbs, i pulled two gunnthras! first one -atk +def, second +atk -res. not bad at all. really makes me feel better about my pity rate on the morgans banner

- - - Post Merge - - -

another 9, another gunnthra (+hp -def) she loves me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Had a few orb Quests I needed to do, so I did them real quick. I only had enough for 1 summon and there were 3 colourless orbs


Spoiler: worth it











still no saizos tho :/

I find her art and the lighter summoning background when you get a legendary hero to be really visually pleasing for some reason


----------



## Thunder

https://twitter.com/FEHeroes_News/status/979616293010616320

yay more refines


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Corrins weapon refinement was teased like last month :/. Guess he'll have to wait at least another month. JUST PLEASE LET YATO BE GOOD I'M AT A +4 M!CORRIN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Had a few orb Quests I needed to do, so I did them real quick. I only had enough for 1 summon and there were 3 colourless orbs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still no saizos tho :/
> 
> I find her art and the lighter summoning background when you get a legendary hero to be really visually pleasing for some reason


you can have my all my saizos lol .. like idk probs 100 orbs in the end no female grobin bleh


----------



## deSPIRIA

forblaze lilina...thank you IS


----------



## himeki

GOT A ****ING HALLOWEEN SAKURA FINALLY AFTER MONTHS OF SOBBING


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spring Camilla.... please stop I have no orbs

AND STOP COLOUR SHARING ON EVERY BANNER YOU'RE ON (technically only 2 banners, but still)


----------



## deSPIRIA

NOOOO WHY DID I HAVE TO GET BUNNY CHROM ON MY FREE SUMMON


----------



## Alienfish

cammy said:


> NOOOO WHY DID I HAVE TO GET BUNNY CHROM ON MY FREE SUMMON



I got a 3* I can't even use as fodder lolol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I gave Camilla distant counter. I'll be switching her and saizo between arena weeks, but I'll probably regret giving it to her later on


----------



## Thunder

anybody got a gun


Spoiler


----------



## cornimer

Thunder said:


> anybody got a gun
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Keep going, I got up to 11.5


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got the Easter Xander on my free summon. That was the one I wanted.  Still nothing from the other Easter banner.

I also hope Halloween Jakob comes back. He looks very cool.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got the one unit I had already from the first time he appeared, Spring Chrom. I'm just gonna save before I start getting this pity rate up and the banner ends. I just wanted Spring Camilla


----------



## deSPIRIA

ended up getting summer tiki in the end. completely neutral. im content
really hoping to stop spending on this game as much as i do in the future


----------



## Thunder

Vampnessa said:


> Keep going, I got up to 11.5



I'm out of orbs so once again I'm leaving the legendary banner with a 10.50% pity rate and no five stars.

The fact that you can spend 100 orbs and not get a 5* is ridiculous.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

With my very last summon I ended up with a Brave Lyn even though I wanted the other two colorless more. She was -Def +HP which isn't exactlyma great boon so I just merged her with my Neutral IV one. At the very least my 9.50 pity rate didn't go to waste. I'm forever out of orbs though because I'm f2p.


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> I'm out of orbs so once again I'm leaving the legendary banner with a 10.50% pity rate and no five stars.
> 
> The fact that you can spend 100 orbs and not get a 5* is ridiculous.



yeah i eventually got another brave lyn on that but yeah wmh they sure like making joke banners


----------



## Holla

Team Bunny Chrom here. Definitely still at a disadvantage this round but it’s all in good fun.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Broadcast on the 9th

WI'LL THEY FINALLY LET HEALERS USE OFFENSIVE SPECIALS. Been building up a Sakura to +10, so I really want this


----------



## Thunder

i aint got any ****in orbs


----------



## Alienfish

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Broadcast on the 9th
> 
> WI'LL THEY FINALLY LET HEALERS USE OFFENSIVE SPECIALS. Been building up a Sakura to +10, so I really want this



I really hope, I got too many healers that could get use of this...

@Thunder same ;;


----------



## cornimer

Spent the 40 orbs I already had and an additional $40 of orbs trying to get Nephenee on the new banner. Nothing. I want her soooo bad, time to put off studying for finals and grind for orbs instead


----------



## deSPIRIA

I hope that Golden Week or whatever will be beneficial for this game if an event happens


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is the second time the Easter banner has given me a regular Kagero. I also got my pity rate broken by some green 5 star character I will never use, so I sent him home for feathers. Come on Ninjabbit.

It would be cool if we could trade heroes with friends. I would like to merge some Niles, but I never get him. I have like 8 Virion though.


----------



## Holla

Rip Chrom. The underdog story has come to an end. I’ll be joining Lucina in the finals. May the best bunny win.


----------



## Alienfish

Holla said:


> Rip Chrom. The underdog story has come to an end. I’ll be joining Lucina in the finals. May the best bunny win.



Ninjabbit for the win! No not gonna support buncina, she's been the subject of too many losses lol


----------



## Holla

Sheila said:


> Ninjabbit for the win! No not gonna support buncina, she's been the subject of too many losses lol



Understandable, though I always support who I like best even if I usually end up losing. I have more fun that way. I like Kagero but the artist went a little crazy with her proportions if you know what I mean.


----------



## cornimer

I joined team Lucina, RIP Chrom 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vampnessa said:


> Spent the 40 orbs I already had and an additional $40 of orbs trying to get Nephenee on the new banner. Nothing. I want her soooo bad, time to put off studying for finals and grind for orbs instead



Pity broken by Sothe in a circle with no blues, grinded for some more orbs, still nothing yet 
COME HOME NEPHENEE


----------



## Holla

Vampnessa said:


> I joined team Lucina, RIP Chrom
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pity broken by Sothe in a circle with no blues, grinded for some more orbs, still nothing yet
> COME HOME NEPHENEE



If only you could trade in this game. I wish I could give you mine. I’ve had her since she came out and other than fully training her I rarely use her.


----------



## Alienfish

Holla said:


> Understandable, though I always support who I like best even if I usually end up losing. I have more fun that way. I like Kagero but the artist went a little crazy with her proportions if you know what I mean.



Yeah I supported Chrom til he lost obv... Yeah they've done that on too many girls so I honestly stopped caring about their looks lol


----------



## cornimer

Holla said:


> If only you could trade in this game. I wish I could give you mine. I’ve had her since she came out and other than fully training her I rarely use her.



I wish they had a feature like that! That's a nice thought though


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'd give you mine too I don't really use Neph for blue much anyway  :c But yeah they'll never add trade then they'd lose $$$ like hell.


----------



## cornimer

I FINALLY GOT HER!


----------



## deSPIRIA

I caved in and bought 48 orbs. My very last summon was Spring Chrom, I wanted Spring Camilla for a long long time because she looked fun to use and would be a great slot to my Flier Emblem team. Chrom is warming up to me though. I'm just relieved I got a 5 star in the end.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*after using real ****ing money on something i shouldnt


----------



## deSPIRIA

well im spending all of my orbs on olwen


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Missed S!Camilla for the 3rd ****ing time. Just gonna stick with my DC camilla since it refuses to give me any other Camilla.

My Lilina can reach 74-76 attack now with her weapon so that's cool


----------



## Thunder

fehr blehm hehres


----------



## Alienfish

^wow post quality thunder lol..

glad boobero won.. not that i need feathers but yeah buncina can go die.. never got her either lolol :^)


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have a question about merging heroes. What happens if you taught a skill to a hero and then want to merge them? Would the unit gain the skill from the disappearing hero or would I have to steal it again? Also would it matter if I unlocked the skill with sp or not? I give a lot of random stuff to Niles and was wondering what would happen if I merged him with a better IV Niles.


----------



## Holla

TykiButterfree said:


> I have a question about merging heroes. What happens if you taught a skill to a hero and then want to merge them? Would the unit gain the skill from the disappearing hero or would I have to steal it again? Also would it matter if I unlocked the skill with sp or not? I give a lot of random stuff to Niles and was wondering what would happen if I merged him with a better IV Niles.



Thankfully all stuff transfers over when merging minus level obviously. So any learned skills whether taught with SP yet or not will transfer over. You won’t have to reteach skills they already know which is nice.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Decided to go one round on both of my accounts. Got fodders in my main account and pulled a neutral Olwen on my second.


----------



## Holla

Did my free pull and got a 5 star Lyn. The first (which was also my last time) I got Lyn was also on a free pull. xD I swear Lyn loves me. I was hoping for Lief but I can’t really complain.


----------



## cornimer

Got a neutral Lief on my free pull. Totally not complaining, I think he's really cool, but why do I only have good luck on banners I don't really care about?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Holla said:


> Thankfully all stuff transfers over when merging minus level obviously. So any learned skills whether taught with SP yet or not will transfer over. You won’t have to reteach skills they already know which is nice.



Oh thanks. That is awesome! As soon as my new Niles is a five star, I'll merge them.

I got Faye in my free summon. Horray for a cool colorless unit I don't have. I kind of want to try for Reinhardt. He is cool as a mage and I kind of want to see what he is like as a sword user.

I am also very excited the hottie Arvis is coming back and that it will cost 0 stamina to lose his map repeatedly. I got Legion today after a few tries. Maybe I'll even attempt the Lunatic map just to see how long I last. Before I was just happy to win the 3 star unit. Now that I can try a bunch of times, maybe I'll eventually win a four star unit.


----------



## Mariotag

:/ Meanwhile, here I am wondering how I even get good builds.
I see Myrrh used as a tank by some other ppl. Can't seem to damage her much at all.

And I still don't exactly know the best way to inherit skills.


----------



## Ryumia

Mariotag said:


> :/ Meanwhile, here I am wondering how I even get good builds.
> I see Myrrh used as a tank by some other ppl. Can't seem to damage her much at all.
> 
> And I still don't exactly know the best way to inherit skills.


I'm still wondering how to build my units. I just use the default stuff and play around with the seals then hope for the best. Plus I have been hoarding units in FEHeroes... :/


----------



## Mariotag

Ryumia said:


> I'm still wondering how to build my units. I just use the default stuff and play around with the seals then hope for the best. Plus I have been hoarding units in FEHeroes... :/



Pretty similar here.
For 5 star heroes, I rarely have duplicates. Though I do have 1 or 2 units with a +1 now.
I'm a bit curious about Myrrh though, considering it seems she can be given a skill to negate added damage to fliers.


----------



## Thunder

This site is a pretty good resource to have as every hero has a couple of builds that'll give you a general idea of whats good and what isn't.

Also if there's anything in specific you were wondering about I'm sure one of us could give you two a hand.


----------



## Cress

Mariotag said:


> :/ Meanwhile, here I am wondering how I even get good builds.
> I see Myrrh used as a tank by some other ppl. Can't seem to damage her much at all.
> 
> And I still don't exactly know the best way to inherit skills.





Ryumia said:


> I'm still wondering how to build my units. I just use the default stuff and play around with the seals then hope for the best. Plus I have been hoarding units in FEHeroes... :/



Most newer units start out with great base kits so I wouldn't worry about SI that much for now. The only real exception that I can think of is Mage Eirika with R Tome Exp; that skill (and all other Exp skills) are worthless and harm you more than they help. Even then, the rest of her kit is fantastic.

If either of you want to start inheriting some skills, let us know what unit you want to give skills to and if you want them to have a specific role if you have one in mind (physical/magic tank, player phase sweeper, support, stuff like that).


----------



## Mariotag

I'm not incredibly good with roles tbh.
But I do have a specific question or two.

A few of my units have skills that change when upgraded. One example being Myrrh's Hone Dragons replacing whatever her prior skill was called. Are these skills worth it? Or can I just re-equip the old ones via a skill menu if I don't like the upgrades?
Also unsure about her taking damage after every attack. I'm still amazed how defensive some Myrrh builds are. In short, I can't tank.


----------



## Holla

Mariotag said:


> I'm not incredibly good with roles tbh.
> But I do have a specific question or two.
> 
> A few of my units have skills that change when upgraded. One example being Myrrh's Hone Dragons replacing whatever her prior skill was called. Are these skills worth it? Or can I just re-equip the old ones via a skill menu if I don't like the upgrades?
> Also unsure about her taking damage after every attack. I'm still amazed how defensive some Myrrh builds are. In short, I can't tank.



Those skills are definitely worth it but only on “emblem” teams. By emblem teams I mean a team of all dragons, or all fliers etc. If running a mixed team then yes these skills are less useful or even totally useless if you don’t have another unit of that movement type on your team. In this case their previous skill is better (as it helps all allies regardless of type though it’s buff isn’t as good) and you can easily just switch which one you have equipped in the equip skills menu. (As you may want to switch back to the later skill if you ever decide to make an emblem team)


----------



## Alienfish

Hm, must say this new conquest thing was pretty fun to do :3 Better that than all the same all the time, imo. And yayyyy orbs!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just wanted my rate reset on Thracia and I don't even know why I summoned on it, I don't even care for the units. I managed to get a Gray that's +res/-hp. I merged my +def/-res into it and I know those ivs are less than optimal, but with a res refined slaying edge, he'd reach 30 res and with distant defense, he reaches a solid 36/36. I'm gonna try and get him DC. I'd prefer this Gray over any of the Thracia units.


----------



## Thunder

What team did everyone get assigned to? I would've liked to be on Team Anna and even Team Sharena would've been okay.

...So of course it puts me on Team Alfonse.



Holla said:


> Those skills are definitely worth it but only on ?emblem? teams. By emblem teams I mean a team of all dragons, or all fliers etc. If running a mixed team then yes these skills are less useful or even totally useless if you don?t have another unit of that movement type on your team. In this case their previous skill is better (as it helps all allies regardless of type though it?s buff isn?t as good) and you can easily just switch which one you have equipped in the equip skills menu. (As you may want to switch back to the later skill if you ever decide to make an emblem team)



Though if you do plan on using Hone Atk 2 over Hone Dragons, you should look into upgrading it to Hone Atk 3 by inheriting it from someone like F!Corrin or Olivia. Of course there are plenty of options for your C slot so you could also do Hone Def or Spd if it's a bigger need than Atk.


----------



## Mariotag

Thank you!
Now I know I can at least have that skill in reserve. Can I have other skills in reserve? Like, I know I can only equip one of each, but how many of each type can I potentially equip? I don't want to lose anything. That's my primary barrier here.

Also, pulled for the Tiki vs Nowi. Legit any of the focus units would've been nice, but, got nothing. Kinda spur of the moment cause not often I see Naga's Voice Tiki at 5 stars.

And, I enjoy the Rival Domains style. Grand Conquests is simply incredible.
Seems I'm teamed with Sharena, but, I don't get why I'm fighting over land Sharena already has.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Mariotag said:


> Thank you!
> Now I know I can at least have that skill in reserve. Can I have other skills in reserve? Like, I know I can only equip one of each, but how many of each type can I potentially equip? I don't want to lose anything. That's my primary barrier here.


You can have as many skills on a unit as you want, as long as there's no restrictions. I have a LA!Hector I've given a bunch of skills to that I got from a bunch of 4 and 3 stars


----------



## SensaiGallade

Team Anna, code is *7823734432*, take your pick


----------



## cornimer

I got team Sharena!
Sensai your Hector is a literal lifesaver


----------



## SensaiGallade

Vampnessa said:


> I got team Sharena!
> Sensai your Hector is a literal lifesaver



Tee hee you're too kind!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm curious to see the 5* units of players who've played since D1 so imma post my barracks and I wanna see everyone elses 

https://imgur.com/a/fvOYu

I'm also building my first +10 unit now! Currently have more in the barracks so I can get him up to +4. This one is neutral but I want +spd -hp and built with Blarowl spd refine, Bonfire, Fury, Chill Spd and a flexible C slot.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I got a +atk/-hp Nanna trying to get more saizos in 10 orbs, which would be cool, if she weren't so totally gonna be demoted


----------



## Ryumia

Thunder said:


> This site is a pretty good resource to have as every hero has a couple of builds that'll give you a general idea of whats good and what isn't.
> 
> Also if there's anything in specific you were wondering about I'm sure one of us could give you two a hand.



Okay. I feel kind of dumb that I didn't know that there was a site for these things. :/ I'm going to bookmark that site.



Cress said:


> Most newer units start out with great base kits so I wouldn't worry about SI that much for now. The only real exception that I can think of is Mage Eirika with R Tome Exp; that skill (and all other Exp skills) are worthless and harm you more than they help. Even then, the rest of her kit is fantastic.
> 
> If either of you want to start inheriting some skills, let us know what unit you want to give skills to and if you want them to have a specific role if you have one in mind (physical/magic tank, player phase sweeper, support, stuff like that).



Most newer units? Would it be fine to leave them there despite the IVs? Just wondering.

I'll give one example. My Legendary Ephriam has +Def/-Atk when I used the IV Calculator from the site that Thunder provided. Not sure if I should just keep it as it is or if I should change something. As well as deciding which Assist skill to give him. 

I don't really know about roles... :T So... I kind of feel bad already. 

I wanted to try inheriting some skills on to my Performing Azura and Innes. Not sure what to do with them. IVs for Performing Azura is +Def/-Res while Innes is definitely -SPD from what I remembered when I got him. Innes is boon is kind of the unknown for me. Shouldn't take to long to level him up. I'm only guessing that his boon is either +Atk or +HP. And... No. I am not pairing these two as a team. Just to clarify things.

Usually when I get these 5 star units they usually end up having bad IVs. :X I'm just grateful that I actually got them since I am a F2P player in Fire Emblem Heroes.



Thunder said:


> What team did everyone get assigned to? I would've liked to be on Team Anna and even Team Sharena would've been okay.
> 
> ...So of course it puts me on Team Alfonse.



On Battle 1... I ended being on Team Sharena. But... Battle 2 in the Grand Conquest... I ended up being on Team Alfonse. 

I'm pretty curious if anyone got switched to a different team or ended being on the same team as of Battle 1 for Battle 2.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

O cool, I also managed to snag a +spd/-def Leif in 9 orbs. I actually need help saving

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ryumia said:


> I'll give one example. My Legendary Ephriam has +Def/-Atk when I used the IV Calculator from the site that Thunder provided. Not sure if I should just keep it as it is or if I should change something. As well as deciding which Assist skill to give him.
> 
> I don't really know about roles... :T So... I kind of feel bad already.
> 
> I wanted to try inheriting some skills on to my Performing Azura and Innes. Not sure what to do with them. IVs for Performing Azura is +Def/-Res while Innes is definitely -SPD from what I remembered when I got him. Innes is boon is kind of the unknown for me. Shouldn't take to long to level him up. I'm only guessing that his boon is either +Atk or +HP. And... No. I am not pairing these two as a team. Just to clarify things.
> 
> Usually when I get these 5 star units they usually end up having bad IVs. :X I'm just grateful that I actually got them since I am a F2P player in Fire Emblem Heroes.


I don't have Ephraim, so I can't really say, but +def could help him become bulkier, which I think would work great with his weapon. His attack can be fixed with a seal or horse buffs.

For Azura, she's a dancer, so she won't be doing much attacking, so I think leaving TA on her is fine for when she needs to take out blues. For her B skill, WoM is usually the go to for a dancer


----------



## Cress

Ryumia said:


> I'll give one example. My Legendary Ephriam has +Def/-Atk when I used the IV Calculator from the site that Thunder provided. Not sure if I should just keep it as it is or if I should change something. As well as deciding which Assist skill to give him.
> 
> I don't really know about roles... :T So... I kind of feel bad already.
> 
> I wanted to try inheriting some skills on to my Performing Azura and Innes. Not sure what to do with them. IVs for Performing Azura is +Def/-Res while Innes is definitely -SPD from what I remembered when I got him. Innes is boon is kind of the unknown for me. Shouldn't take to long to level him up. I'm only guessing that his boon is either +Atk or +HP. And... No. I am not pairing these two as a team. Just to clarify things.



That's actually a really solid Ephraim! +Def is great as it'll turn him into a defensive monster. Keep his A and B skills for sure. You'll probably want to dump his special for Bonfire or Ignis. And I don't have L!Eph myself so I don't know how well this would end up working, but with Solar Brace, he should be healing himself often. That means you could give him Ardent Sacrifice for his assist to turn him into a pseudo-healer. Otherwise just go with Swap or Reposition or some other basic movement assist.

Performing Azura should inherit Wings of Mercy onto her B slot, and keep the rest of her kit. Her special could be Moonbow or Luna.

Innes... he's fantastic but a bit difficult to use. Mine is +Atk -Spd (so possibly the exact same as yours) and I've tried a bunch of strange builds on him but none of them work as well as I'd expect... His base kit is perfect for countering mages and if he does end up being +Atk then that'll help counteract Fortress Res' downside. But no matter what you choose to do with him, Iceberg should almost always be his special.

Also imo Gamepress is okay for getting build ideas, but you really shouldn't commit to using anything the have listed exactly. A lot of builds there require sacrificing rare units which you won't want to do as you just started playing AND you're F2P. Plus most characters there get their page put up when they're released, but then are ignored for months even when a new weapon or skill gets released that would fit them perfectly.
The alternative is Gamepress which is just plain bad for giving build ideas. But the site itself is layed out nicer for checking stats and skills. Asking someone is usually the best way to build a unit since everyone has different IV's and units they could fodder off.


----------



## Ryumia

Mhm... I see. :0 Thanks for all the input. It really helps.


----------



## Thunder

Ryumia said:


> On Battle 1... I ended being on Team Sharena. But... Battle 2 in the Grand Conquest... I ended up being on Team Alfonse.
> 
> I'm pretty curious if anyone got switched to a different team or ended being on the same team as of Battle 1 for Battle 2.



I was on Team Alfonse for the first round and got shuffled over to Team Anna, Anna's got more areas under control than Sharena and Alfonse combined atm tho so no complaints from me.

I got blueballed by the legendary banner so I never got my own Ephraim, but of the two skills Cress suggested I think I'd lean towards bonfire. Ephraim's speed means he's slow enough to doubled most of the time, so if he's attacked while Flame Siegmund's passive is active, bonfire ought to activate in a single turn.

The first thing that comes to mind when I think of a slow archer is a brave bow build cos i'm unimaginative. The downside is it's expensive since you need to inherit a Brave Bow+ from either Klein or (preferably) Gordin, the other hitch is that he'll be more susceptible to being doubled by mages with a brave bow tanking his speed (That being said, 31 speed ain't gonna do much to stop doubles anyway).


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> That's actually a really solid Ephraim! +Def is great as it'll turn him into a defensive monster. Keep his A and B skills for sure. You'll probably want to dump his special for Bonfire or Ignis. And I don't have L!Eph myself so I don't know how well this would end up working, but with Solar Brace, he should be healing himself often. That means you could give him Ardent Sacrifice for his assist to turn him into a pseudo-healer. Otherwise just go with Swap or Reposition or some other basic movement assist.
> 
> Performing Azura should inherit Wings of Mercy onto her B slot, and keep the rest of her kit. Her special could be Moonbow or Luna.
> 
> Innes... he's fantastic but a bit difficult to use. Mine is +Atk -Spd (so possibly the exact same as yours) and I've tried a bunch of strange builds on him but none of them work as well as I'd expect... His base kit is perfect for countering mages and if he does end up being +Atk then that'll help counteract Fortress Res' downside. But no matter what you choose to do with him, Iceberg should almost always be his special.
> 
> Also imo Gamepress is okay for getting build ideas, but you really shouldn't commit to using anything the have listed exactly. A lot of builds there require sacrificing rare units which you won't want to do as you just started playing AND you're F2P. Plus most characters there get their page put up when they're released, but then are ignored for months even when a new weapon or skill gets released that would fit them perfectly.
> The alternative is Gamepress which is just plain bad for giving build ideas. But the site itself is layed out nicer for checking stats and skills. Asking someone is usually the best way to build a unit since everyone has different IV's and units they could fodder off.



Try a dual stance, preferably Mirror Stance, or Fury, Quick Riposte or Guard, and Def Ploy with a QR seal if uding Guard or another Ploy, maybe Atk Ploy, on Innes. He's a weird archer but he excel 's at his niche of a mage tank.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I would like to make a 10+ unit, but I never get any repeat 5 stars. Would it still be good to make a 10+ 4 star unit? I have like 8 4 star Virions for some reason.

Also why do some units need to be 5 stars just to be able to take some of their skills? Should I make Kagero a 5 star just to steal poison dagger+ or should I just give poison dagger to all of my dagger units?


----------



## Cress

TykiButterfree said:


> I would like to make a 10+ unit, but I never get any repeat 5 stars. Would it still be good to make a 10+ 4 star unit? I have like 8 4 star Virions for some reason.
> 
> Also why do some units need to be 5 stars just to be able to take some of their skills? Should I make Kagero a 5 star just to steal poison dagger+ or should I just give poison dagger to all of my dagger units?



4 star +10's are getting in a somewhat dangerous area since older units are now getting their own personal weapons (which you need to be at 5 stars to get). The safer thing to do would be to 5 star the unit and maybe wait on merges until you're ready to invest all of those feathers. Plus the border for 5 stars looks so much nicer than the one for 4 stars.

I'd say upgrading her to a 5 star to get the + version is very much worth it, but it depends on who you want to give it to. It's not the best weapon for units with a lowish attack stat (which is sadly most dagger users).


----------



## Thunder

15 8 7

**** you alfonse and your free real estate too


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Been put on Sharena, Anna, then back to Sharena for the Grand Conquest. My team covered the most land the last 2 battles, so hoping we can do it again coz I need those feathers 

Also finally got my perfect iv saizo so I don't mind that I used all my orbs


----------



## Holla

Managed to get Leif today! +HP -RES ideal bane meh boon, but I?ll take it as I usually get bad bane and boon or ideal boon and detrimental bane. xD


----------



## TykiButterfree

Cress said:


> 4 star +10's are getting in a somewhat dangerous area since older units are now getting their own personal weapons (which you need to be at 5 stars to get). The safer thing to do would be to 5 star the unit and maybe wait on merges until you're ready to invest all of those feathers. Plus the border for 5 stars looks so much nicer than the one for 4 stars.
> 
> I'd say upgrading her to a 5 star to get the + version is very much worth it, but it depends on who you want to give it to. It's not the best weapon for units with a lowish attack stat (which is sadly most dagger users).



Ugh, my heroes need so much feathers. At least you can win a bunch in grand conquest.

I was just figuring everyone could benefit from poison dagger because it is effective against infantry units, which seems to be pretty much everyone.


----------



## Holla

The new game mode/event seems fair...


----------



## Thunder

i hate team alfonse


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> The new game mode/event seems fair...



Sharena's just getting back for what she went through last round






(This mode needs some serious rebalancing because these maps are just... no.)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Managed to get an extra S!Kagero in a clutch summon, so now I have this


Spoiler










Just waiting on more refining stones, saizos and a -hp/+anything iv. Pretty much any boon would work for what I want to do, but RNG is an ass


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler











huh, somehow my outrealm ended up being pretty even



Cress said:


> Sharena's just getting back for what she went through last round
> 
> (This mode needs some serious rebalancing because these maps are just... no.)



hey u wanna trade



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Managed to get an extra S!Kagero in a clutch summon, so now I have this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on more refining stones, saizos and a -hp/+anything iv. Pretty much any boon would work for what I want to do, but RNG is an ass



if i could trade i'd totally give you the 9 saizos ive gotten from the spring and legendary banners

i hate this game


----------



## Holla

Well having to get up early 5 days in a row really takes it’s toll. This morning I did my “free” pull on the new tempest banner. Turns out I must have done it already likely yesterday morning when I was half asleep just as I was this morning. I wasted 5 orbs for nothing lol. (I already have all the focus units on that banner). Just glad I only did one pull by mistake.


----------



## Alienfish

GC was fun but yeah unbalanced as heck..also a bit too many high levels imo.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Don't forget to send feedback to Intelligent Systems about Grand Conquests and suggest improvements they could make! They want to hear our opinions and things won't change about it if we don't speak up about the problems!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Thunder said:


> if i could trade i'd totally give you the 9 saizos ive gotten from the spring and legendary banners
> 
> i hate this game



I'd be so down to give u my S!Kagero and other 5 stars just for those 9 saizos.  Too bad trading would never be added 

My team ended up losing, but the scores were really close


----------



## Ryumia

Grand Conquest was... interesting. Though... I did get a little bored while doing it. The teams I was placed on for Grand Conquest are: Sharena (Battle 1), Alfonse (Battle 2), and Sharena (Battle 3). It would of been cool if we could have picked which team to be on, but I kind of understand why they had to do it that way.

After leveling Innes... Found out his IVs were +HP/-SPD. So... I was kind of right about his IVs. Haven't started to build him up yet. I decided to leave him on-hold for now.

Between Ignis and Bonfire I decided to use Bonfire for my Legendary Ephraim. It seems to work well for him. At least... for the time being.


----------



## Thunder

GC was interesting but I think they need to change the battle method instead of rehashing rival domain, I'd love it if they stuck with the 8vs8 though, maybe let you use units from people on your team.


----------



## Thunder

Well, my 4.25% pity rate turned into an Effie, guess it only makes sense that the last banner in the game with the pre-update 5* pool gives me a 4* as my last pitybreaker. So, 286 orbs turned into a -atk S!Kagero, -atk Elise and an Effie.

Which I guess is an upgrade from the legendary banner where i spent 118 orbs and didn't get any five stars, so that's nice... I guess...


----------



## cornimer

Thunder said:


> Well, my 4.25% pity rate turned into an Effie, guess it only makes sense that the last banner in the game with the pre-update 5* pool gives me a 4* as my last pitybreaker. So, 286 orbs turned into a -atk S!Kagero, -atk Elise and an Effie.
> 
> Which I guess is an upgrade from the legendary banner where i spent 118 orbs and didn't get any five stars, so that's nice... I guess...



This just in: FEH hates Thunder


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

These alts are pissing me off. That Hinoka alt could've gone to someone who isn't in the game yet like Silas, Rinkah, or even Reina, an actual kinshi knight. Now a fates banner won't be coming for a while, which means I have to wait for Silas longer.

Least kaze is finally here


----------



## Thunder

ObeseMudkipz said:


> These alts are pissing me off. That Hinoka alt could've gone to someone who isn't in the game yet like Silas, Rinkah, or even Reina, an actual kinshi knight. Now a fates banner won't be coming for a while, which means I have to wait for Silas longer.
> 
> Least kaze is finally here



Hinoka having an alt makes enough sense to me, but Shigure getting one is a headscratcher


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> Hinoka having an alt makes enough sense to me, but Shigure getting one is a headscratcher



Technically speaking, Performing Arts Shigure is a seasonal version of this one. This Shigure can't use Sing unlike PA!Shigure, which is a nod to him in Fates. Also Spring Xander was released before regular Xander and he's seen as a seasonal to Xander.

Trailer for those not seen yet:


----------



## Hopeless Opus

ngl im so excited for hinoka. kinda wish it was a seasonal since her and ryoma needed one but?? i'll take anything. i love my girl wtf im crying
and yeah i agree i have no clue why shigure got one tbh


----------



## Thunder

SensaiGallade said:


> Technically speaking, Performing Arts Shigure is a seasonal version of this one. This Shigure can't use Sing unlike PA!Shigure, which is a nod to him in Fates. Also Spring Xander was released before regular Xander and he's seen as a seasonal to Xander.



I don't think Mudkipz was making that distinction when he was talking about alts, certainly wouldn't have much affect on my opinion, at least.

I feel like Kana and Shigure's skills are both basic enough that its possible either could be demoted, though I think Shigure is still more likely. Having a new type of lance in the 4* pool would be pretty neat though, even if darting stance seems pretty lame.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


> I don't think Mudkipz was making that distinction when he was talking about alts, certainly wouldn't have much affect on my opinion, at least.
> 
> I feel like Kana and Shigure's skills are both basic enough that its possible either could be demoted, though I think Shigure is still more likely. Having a new type of lance in the 4* pool would be pretty neat though, even if darting stance seems pretty lame.



Tbh i'm hoping both can be demoted, its been nearly a year since a green was demoted from a banner (Boey last year) and Kana has the material to be demoted.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Xander's map is the first one I have been able to beat on Lunatic. Now I can +1 him when I get enough feathers.  Too bad I couldn't get a second Arvis. I also tried a couple infernal maps, but only last a turn or two on them. I wish my favorite ones weren't on the weekend. I almost always have work on the weekend and I can't try the maps as much.


----------



## Alienfish

TykiButterfree said:


> Xander's map is the first one I have been able to beat on Lunatic. Now I can +1 him when I get enough feathers.  Too bad I couldn't get a second Arvis. I also tried a couple infernal maps, but only last a turn or two on them. I wish my favorite ones weren't on the weekend. I almost always have work on the weekend and I can't try the maps as much.



Arvis map is screwed unless you got like 10+ characters with awesome stats not trying that one


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Arvis map is screwed unless you got like 10+ characters with awesome stats not trying that one



Not a single +10 and still did it


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Not a single +10 and still did it



You guys are not real so of course. But yeah it's just there to provoke us apparently


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> These alts are pissing me off. That Hinoka alt could've gone to someone who isn't in the game yet like Silas, Rinkah, or even Reina, an actual kinshi knight. Now a fates banner won't be coming for a while, which means I have to wait for Silas longer.
> 
> Least kaze is finally here



I really want Silas too. Guess we are Silas buddies! xD


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> Having a new type of lance in the 4* pool would be pretty neat though, even if darting stance seems pretty lame.


Darting Stance is probably the worst Stance skill, yeah. But if Shigure does get demoted, I'm thinking about putting it on Ryoma. His Atk is already fine, but his speed is right on the point of being great but it could use a tiny bump.
But other than Ryoma, I can't really think of any other units that would want it. :/ Maybe Zelgius and the Black Knight if you want to give up the stance skill that they already have?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Darting Stance is probably the worst Stance skill, yeah. But if Shigure does get demoted, I'm thinking about putting it on Ryoma. His Atk is already fine, but his speed is right on the point of being great but it could use a tiny bump.
> But other than Ryoma, I can't really think of any other units that would want it. :/ Maybe Zelgius and the Black Knight if you want to give up the stance skill that they already have?



Its wishful thinking but the fact that the 4-5*pool was just cleaned out gives me hope there is a chance both Shigure and Kana is demoted to 4*. As I've said before, the last green demoted to 4* was Boey, [which is almost a year ago, 1 year next month![/B]

Both of their sets are extremely similar, and with the intro of two new weapons for lances and dragons also gives me hope that they could be demoted. then again F!morgan got a new tome but wasnt demoted, but then again she's a fler mage and theyre op af


----------



## MayorSkittles

See I want to summon for Hinoka since she's a flying archer and I've been waiting FOREVER for one but the thing is brides (or grooms) are coming up and it troubles me that there's a chance we won't know who the new seasonals are until after the banner is over.


----------



## Cress

So I wasn't really interested in any of the new units at first, but then I saw M!Kana's skills.
*We're getting Brazen Def/Res on a free unit.* He's also got Fortify Dragons if you need that.
Quick reminder that Brazen skills have no inheritance restrictions so you can give this to any unit in the game. Leo with his Brynhildr refinement could do some serious work with this skill. I'm almost certain that I'm going to feed a Kana to S!Freddy, and I'll probably just hold on to the other Kanas in case I need it for someone later. Honestly I was kinda interested in using M!Kana since his stats were pretty solid, but with a skill that good you're going straight to the fodder pile.

Kaze has Atk Smoke which is sorta neat, so now you won't have to kill a B!Lyn if you want to use it (but let's be real you should just use the seal for it). He also has Barb Shuriken which is a Killer/Slaying Dagger; exactly the same as the Mochi. So maybe well be seeing a non-seasonal Wo Daogger soon as well? Even though I killed a S!Kagero to give my S!Freddy the carrot I'd be fine with it. He looks good with the carrot anyways. And the Kagero was +HP -Spd, I don't think you could get worse IV's than that.


----------



## deSPIRIA

with 3.25% lol
hinoka - +res -def
kana - +spd -def (-def isnt the best but its not like many people would go for +def)


----------



## Thunder

I pulled a -Atk +Res Hinoka and was about to break my phone in half out of anger



Spoiler









But then I pulled a +Atk -Res Hinoka and everything was ok


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Pulled an Atk+ Res- Hinoka after 26 orbs and got a 3 star klein to boot.


----------



## deSPIRIA

hinoka's default art is great. her and shigure's attacking (special) art look pretty goofy. they definitely did justice for kaze though. i wasn't actually aiming for kana but it was to see if i could get lucky, and i did. i have too many green dragons, though. another red dragon would be nice to add.
shigure's stats look nice, but i doubt i'll pull on it again. i really want hone fliers, and i don't think vanilla hinoka has appeared on a legendary banner? it'll be soon, so i hope she appears there.


----------



## Thunder

yeah there's something about the angle of her head, i'm normally not that big on chiko's art since there's always something off about the way they draw noses but i'd say this is one of their better units. miwabe sakura's style works pretty well for f!kana and i like how m!kana's art is almost painting-like. if i didn't know who kaze was i think i would've assumed he was a woman from his idle pose, but his art is pretty solid.

for shigure... i feel bad being so critical of someone's art but man i ain't a fan.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I wasn't planning on summoning after the first pool, but hearing Shigure sing Lost in Thoughts in one of his lines and seeing his stat line, I want him more than ever even if he'll probably be the demoted one. Managed to get a Linde somehow


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spoiler:


----------



## deSPIRIA

well, im going to go for h. henry, another ephraim would be nice but i dont want shigure or another micaiah at all.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg there are so many orbs now. But now I am going to hoard orbs for the new banner. There are so many units I want. Halloween Jakob, Dancing Inigo, Fallen Celica.  Sorry Hinoka,I need a Jakob.


----------



## Ryumia

Brought up the video about Legendary Hero Lyn and what the banner of hers is going to have.​
For this upcoming banner... I plan to try to get Mage Eirika and put her on the same team as my Legendary Ephraim. Not sure if I'll be able to get her with the number of orbs that I have... Haven't finished the Tempest Trials yet, so I hope the orbs I have from finishing there is going to help me get her.


----------



## Ryumia

The banner appeared today for me and I was able to get Mage Eirika like I wanted. Though her IVs are +HP/-SPD... :T Not sure if I can make it work, but it is worth a shot to try since I don't really want to have to try to get another one. Currently have like 66 orbs at the moment and it took like 100+ orbs to get Mage Eirika. :/ I'm going to wait a while before trying the summoning again for a different unit.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Got Lyn as my free pull for both my files. For Main file, got 2 Genny’s, L!Ephraim, Micaiah, L!Ike, and F!Celica. No Jakob sadly.


----------



## Huseyin

Just spend 80 orbs on the legendary banner. Wanted any of the reds. Only colourless showed up. Now I'm stuck with genny and I didn't even want her as I already had her 2 times :/. This game really hates me. I just wanted an Eirika, Ike or Celica .


----------



## deSPIRIA

spent well over 100 orbs and got a +atk -res genny and +spd -atk lyn. im definitely going to fodder the latter for obvious reasons i dont want to be haunted by that superbane


----------



## Hopeless Opus

SensaiGallade said:


> Spoiler:



it's okay buddy, i was there too until i got pitybroken by ****ing mist.

~~~

heh, my free summon for colorless was ****ing genny which pissed me off so badly. i tried so hard to get f grima on the last 8%, got nothing and went up to almost 10%, and then this happens. it just makes me so angry. i've really lost my interest in feh lmao ngl, im tired of getting screwed over by them. i spent all my orbs on the wings of fate banner so lol this b8 banner is cancelled.


----------



## Midoriya

My team is already complete.  Well, sort of.  I use Ryoma, Fjorm, Anna, and Sakura at the moment, but I plan on changing it to Ryoma, Fjorm, Gunnthra, and Hinoka in the future.

If not that, then Ryoma, Fjorm, Anna, and Lyn


----------



## TykiButterfree

I blew around 80-90 orbs and managed to get Dancing Inigo. The only other interesting units I got were a second Lucius I can merge with eventually and a Sheena to take armor march from. It keeps showing red orbs when that is the color I am least interested in summoning from in this banner. And it decided to tease me with regular Jakob. Don't be like all the regular Kageros I got from the Easter banner.


----------



## Holla

Please don’t hate me but... 






Hawkeye was my free pull and I was originally only going to pull Green first then Colourless but after Lyn and Grima I said screw it and pulled the rest. Just wow...


----------



## Ryumia

Holla said:


> Please don’t hate me but...
> 
> Hawkeye was my free pull and I was originally only going to pull Green first then Colourless but after Lyn and Grima I said screw it and pulled the rest. Just wow...



Whoa... :0 Congrats on getting those units. I wish I had that kind of luck. Probably used all my luck getting Legendary Ephraim when his banner showed up. :T


----------



## Cress

I was aiming for L!Ephraim on the banner and ended up getting him without too much trouble, and he's +Atk -Spd too!
At first I just wanted him because he looked like a solid unit (great stats, an interesting kit, currently the only Fire legendary, and the only other Legendaries I had were the free Fjorm and Ike) and Sacred Stones was my first FE so I'll gladly take more units from it. But WOW, IS HE FUN TO USE! I also didn't realize at first how great +Atk is on him (_58 BASE ATTACK ON A CAV UNIT_)! I'm now really considering moving my summoner support onto him partially to see 60 base attack before any merges/skills.


----------



## Ryumia

Cress said:


> I was aiming for L!Ephraim on the banner and ended up getting him without too much trouble, and he's +Atk -Spd too!
> At first I just wanted him because he looked like a solid unit (great stats, an interesting kit, currently the only Fire legendary, and the only other Legendaries I had were the free Fjorm and Ike) and Sacred Stones was my first FE so I'll gladly take more units from it. But WOW, IS HE FUN TO USE! I also didn't realize at first how great +Atk is on him (_58 BASE ATTACK ON A CAV UNIT_)! I'm now really considering moving my summoner support onto him partially to see 60 base attack before any merges/skills.


Congrats on getting Legendary Ephraim, Cress. ^.^
Oh... You got +Atk/-SPD. :0 Cool.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Spent 9 orbs and got a H!Henry that's +spd/-res, so I'm happy. I just wanted one of the halloween units to keep coz I didn't get the the first time, so I'm glad I finally got one. Then I went to break my 4.25% on the Fates banner and it was broken by a +res/-spd Hardin. Pretty good ivs for both of them. Just wish it was Shigure, but I'm hoping he'll be the one demoted


----------



## Thunder

Holla said:


> Please don’t hate me but...
> 
> Hawkeye was my free pull and I was originally only going to pull Green first then Colourless but after Lyn and Grima I said screw it and pulled the rest. Just wow...



You got more 5* units in one session than I've gotten from THREE SEPARATE LEGENDARY BANN- i mean, it's cool, i'm cool.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Thunder said:


> You got more 5* units in one session than I've gotten from THREE SEPARATE LEGENDARY BANN- i mean, it's cool, i'm cool.



hhhhhh big mood.


----------



## Thunder

Enemy phase music is dead, finally.

So now that Corrin finally has his weapon, who's next in line for the "wtf when is ____ gonna get a prf"


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

My heart. 2/3 of my arena core is getting a weapon refinement. My +4 M!Corrin and +2 DC Camilla can't wait!!


----------



## Cress

I'm mostly excited to see what Rhomphaia will do for Clair since she's so heavily outclassed by almost every other lance flier. Somewhat sadly, the best one I have rn is +Atk -Spd but I may still end up using her depending on how great the refinement is. +Atk is a superboon on her which she absolutely needs, and I just finished the 9th Squad Assault to get another Speed Seal so she can take that one if I don't get another Clair by then (and I don't plan on pulling on any more banners in the next week so that seal is almost certainly hers).


In other news, another thank you to M!Kana for being fantastic fodder. I still can't get over the fact that we're already getting free copies of a Brazen skill.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> I'm mostly excited to see what Rhomphaia will do for Clair since she's so heavily outclassed by almost every other lance flier. Somewhat sadly, the best one I have rn is +Atk -Spd but I may still end up using her depending on how great the refinement is. +Atk is a superboon on her which she absolutely needs, and I just finished the 9th Squad Assault to get another Speed Seal so she can take that one if I don't get another Clair by then (and I don't plan on pulling on any more banners in the next week so that seal is almost certainly hers).
> 
> 
> In other news, another thank you to M!Kana for being fantastic fodder. I still can't get over the fact that we're already getting free copies of a Brazen skill.



My guess is that Rhomphia will have the same effect as Wing Sword, being dual effectiveness against Armor and Cavalry, but a different refined effect. The dual effectiveness is true to how it is in Echoes, and at some point down the line I would expect Mathilda to possibly gain access to Rhomphia, and possibly Clive too.

I'm really curious to see how Camilla's Axe will turn out. It could be the opposite to Hinoka's Spear, so maybe +4 def res to allies within 2 spaces or something during combat, but it needs to be something that will make Camilla stand out among the strong cast of Axe Fliers, and while she is unique in a way that she's the only axe flier that has a niche of being an all rounded mixed tan, her stats are extremely balanced and a new weapon could really help her out. 

And I swear to god, Yato refine better be game breaking


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> And I swear to god, Yato refine better be game breaking



Honestly I'm expecting it to be pretty average, kinda on the level of Binding Blade's refinement. I'm not sure if we'll see another Alm case again, at least this soon.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Honestly I'm expecting it to be pretty average, kinda on the level of Binding Blade's refinement. I'm not sure if we'll see another Alm case again, at least this soon.



Binding Blade refine is far from average. The problems associated with it come from the weilder and not the weapon instead.

Regardless, Corrin has a much better min-maxed statline than Roy does so whatever the refinement, hopefully it complements Corrin and does him more justice than what Binding Blade was able to do.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got legendary female robin from that banner jfc. Sure loves giving me 3* crap I can't even upgrade n merge I'd need too much feathers lol


----------



## Ryumia

Welp. I splurged my orbs on the Legendary Lyn banner in hopes to get a different IV of SM Eirika. :T
Wasn't lucky enough to get another SM Eirika; however, I got the two other 5 star red units. Fallen Celica and Legendary Ike. The IVs I got for Fallen Celica is +Atk/-Def while the Legendary Ike that I've gotten is +Spd/-Atk. Not really sure what to do with Fallen Celica that I've gotten from the banner, so I might just leave her on-hold for the time being since I am not sure if I want to use her yet. I'm still currently working on a team for my Legendary Ephraim (+Def/-Atk) at the moment. The Legendary Ike on the other hand... I might merge him with my neutral IV Legendary Ike or get some Skills from him to use on someone else.


----------



## deSPIRIA

currently in 11% hell


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yeahhh!!! I finally got a Halloween Jakob!  He has the worst IVs ever, but I really just wanted the character. And he sounds so annoyed when you poke him. lol

The game also gave me 2 female Grimas while I was trying for Jakob. My Robin is now a +2 without trying. I'm done spamming hard story missions for orbs for now. Maybe I'll try the banner with Hinoka again later.


----------



## Thunder

I wonder who's getting demoted here. I guess Lene is the obvious choice since she's the only one without a prf weapon and even though feh's never demoted a dancer before, it'd be a bit different from f!Morgan since there's already a red dancer in the 4* pool. Could depend on how her stats differ from Olivia's I guess.


----------



## TykiButterfree

What are some good B skills or green shield skills? It seems like I am missing those slots on a lot of my units. I am also not sure what special to give to Easter Xander. He currently doesn't have one and I want him to say stupid Easter themed things.


----------



## Midoriya

How does this lineup look?

5 star Tiki, 5 star Commander Anna, 5 star Fjorm, and 5 star Takumi.

I may be replacing one or two of them pretty soon, but it seems pretty formidable when I have them auto-battle in Training Tower.

Thoughts?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

TykiButterfree said:


> What are some good B skills or green shield skills? It seems like I am missing those slots on a lot of my units. I am also not sure what special to give to Easter Xander. He currently doesn't have one and I want him to say stupid Easter themed things.



Reposition is probably the best assist skill for most units.  You can also go reciprocal aid or ardent sacrifice if you need help getting into desperation range I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoubleR said:


> How does this lineup look?
> 
> 5 star Tiki, 5 star Commander Anna, 5 star Fjorm, and 5 star Takumi.
> 
> I may be replacing one or two of them pretty soon, but it seems pretty formidable when I have them auto-battle in Training Tower.
> 
> Thoughts?



Team seems pretty good if proper skills are given to them. Though I'd replace Anna and Takumi with stronger units


----------



## Cress

I checked GC after the update and some of the spaces have a gold border now, wonder what that's about?


Spoiler














TykiButterfree said:


> What are some good B skills or green shield skills? It seems like I am missing those slots on a lot of my units. I am also not sure what special to give to Easter Xander. He currently doesn't have one and I want him to say stupid Easter themed things.


B skills are going to vary wildly depending on the unit using it. But a general tip is that speedy offensive characters usually want Desperation, and tanky enemy phase units want either Quick Riposte or Guard (your Niles would LOVE Guard for example). There's also Breaker skills if you want a unit to hard-counter a certain weapon. Wings of Mercy is pretty much required for most Singers/Dancers and it can be pretty great on healers too. Renewal can work for healtanks. Pretty much everything else is either bad, can be good but only under super specific conditions, or are great but are locked behind 5 star units that are sometimes seasonal as well (Bold/Vengeful Fighter, Wrath, Wrathful/Dazzling Staff, etc.). Oh, but if the unit is one of the few that has an exclusive B slot skill (B!Lyn, B!Ike, L!Ephraim, Gunnthr?, Sigurd, Arvis, Arden, Leif, and Zelgius) then you should use that skill.
Green shield skills are called Assist skills. Reposition is the go-to for most units, but Swap and Draw Back are nice to have too. Healtanks can use Ardent Sacrifice or Recip. Aid, and those skills can also be paired with Desperation units to get them into the HP range for that skill to activate (I feel like I'm just copying Mudkipz, sorry ). Units dedicated to being buffers can also use a Rally skill. Healers will usually want Recover+ or Physic+ (or Restore+ but that skill just came out so it's sort of a premium). And of course, if the unit is a Singer or a Dancer, then they should always have Sing/Dance equipped.
Bunny Xander would love to have either Bonfire or Ignis with that huge Def stat.


DoubleR said:


> How does this lineup look?
> 
> 5 star Tiki, 5 star Commander Anna, 5 star Fjorm, and 5 star Takumi.
> 
> I may be replacing one or two of them pretty soon, but it seems pretty formidable when I have them auto-battle in Training Tower.
> 
> Thoughts?


That's a really solid team to start out with. Tiki (assuming it's Naga's Voice Tiki) is your defensive wall, Anna is the speedy gorl, and Fjorm and Takumi are kinda balanced. Also 3 of those 4 units can counterattack at any range, that's a really great thing to have.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What the ****


Spoiler: I'm done


----------



## Thunder

you wanna trade



Spoiler











he's -spd +res


----------



## deSPIRIA

first two pulls were a reinhardt with a +atk iv and a +def -hp tana. honestly this makes me feel so much better after getting to 12% and getting **** all


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

That ishtar was +atk/-res and Lene is neutral, so I'm happy with those.

I was mainly going for a Shigure now that he's demoted


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you guys for the advice/comments.  I’ll take your advice into account.  And yes, she is Naga’s Voice Tiki.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Thanks for the help, if you are both suggesting the same skills, they must be good.  I don't really get guard though. Does the enemy's special countdown go up if you hit them? Would it really stink with Astra?

I have another random question. Does it matter what blessing you give to someone or does it just let you play the blessing themed challenges?


----------



## shayminskyforme88

TykiButterfree said:


> Thanks for the help, if you are both suggesting the same skills, they must be good.  I don't really get guard though. Does the enemy's special countdown go up if you hit them? Would it really stink with Astra?
> 
> I have another random question. Does it matter what blessing you give to someone or does it just let you play the blessing themed challenges?



Cooldown goes down when you get hit or attacked. With Guard, when you are above a certain HP threshold, it reduces cooldown charge by 1. For example, Astra has a charge of 4, normally, it will decrease to 3 when an attack is made or received. When Guard is used, Astra will not charge. So if you are running Guard and attack the oponent, Astra will still have 4 for it’s cooldown thus preventing it from triggering. When used against units with special accelerators like Bold Fighter, Vengeful Fighter, Steady Breath, etc. Instead of charging by 2, it will be reduced to being charged by 1, slowing down the special cooldown. 

Blessings do matter as they give buffs based on which legendary hero you use. For example, if you use a unit with a Wind Blessing and Legendary Lyn in your team, the unit will get a 2 point buff for attack whereas when Gunthra is used, you get a 4 point res buff if I remember correctly. For Earth, you get 2 attack with Ike and 3 Speed with Female Grima. Do note however, that blessing effects do stack so if you use a unit with Earth Blessing and both Legendary Ike and Female Grima in your team, the blessed unit will gain +10(+5 per legendary hero)  HP, +2 Attack, and +3 Speed.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow someone redo the arena tiers smfh. You lose once, maybe twice and you go down.. and win significantly x10 more yeah right lol


----------



## Holla

I managed to get Lene today. +Spd -Hp not too bad.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

I just started playing the game yesterday.  I'm not very far but I do love me some Fire Emblem.  Any tips?


----------



## SensaiGallade

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I just started playing the game yesterday.  I'm not very far but I do love me some Fire Emblem.  Any tips?



- *There are 3 free 5* Heroes you can receive.* The first one is a choice of 4 Heroes. These are the winners of Choose Your Legends; an event held before the games release to determine who would receive special variations. The winners, Ike, Lyn, Roy and Lucina, received special alts and you can pick one of them for free. If you haven't picked one already, press the "Summon" tab along the bottom and look for this banner:






When you summon on this banner, there will be 4 coloured stones, each one representing a Brave Hero; Green for Ike, Red for Roy, Blue for Lucina and Colouress for Lyn. The one you pick is your choice but from a meta standpoint, Lyn is the best of the four. Don't let that change your choice though and pick who you want.

- Other two heroes; Fjorm, an original character to the game, can be received by completing chapter 1 of Book II. Do this by pressing Battle -> Story Maps -> Main Story -> Switch from Book I to Book II -> Book II, Chapter 1: The Flame. the final free 5* is a variation of Ike from Radiant Dawn. Him and Fjorm are special heroes known as Legendary Heroes, which offer a boost to allies stats during a specific season. to get Ike, press Battle -> Story Maps -> Paralogues -> Xenologue 3: The People's Hero. Complete the map and Ike will be yours.

- *Save orbs.* The currency used to summon heroes, for the Hero Fest banner new heroes have access to, as well as Legendary Hero banners that take place at the end of each month. The current Hero Fest you have access to features Brave Ike and Lyn, from Choose Your Legends, Sigurd and Nephenee. All of these are strong units. Legendary Hero banners feature a strong roster of 5* exclusive Heroes at an increased rate of summoning them at 8%. Hero Fest banners have an increased rate of focus units to 5%, and off focus at 3% totalling at 8% for a 5*. We get plenty of free orbs so its not a bad idea to put them aside and wait for something that interests you.

- *Don't mess with skill inheritance until you understand what you are doing.* Speaking from experience and many others in the community too, don't fodder units off until you understand how stats and skills on Heroes work.

Have fun! This seems like a lot to take it but you will understand what you are doing as time goes on. Make sure you get your free 5* units to help make clearing content easier.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

I don't know what I'm doing with skill inheritance xD

I picked Lyn for the one free summon of choice.  I've summoned a few heroes already and I earned Tiki, Gaius and Gunter from the Three Heroes quest rewards.  I also have Matthew, Raigh, Nino, Virion, Seth, Niles, Camilla and Takumi (he joined me right during the tutorial).  Aside from that I have Anna, Alphonse and Sharena since they're game exclusives and auto unlocks.

I spent a little bit of time leveling up all my heroes so they're all at level 6.  I'll definitely see about getting Fjorm early on though.  I'm on Chapter 4 of Book 1 right now so I'm really early on.  Haven't opened Book 2 just yet.  As for Ike...I tried Xenolouges 1 and 3 and the floor was wiped with me...so I probably need to train a bit more before I try for Brave Ike again.

I'm interested in getting Ephriam and Eirika, but I dunno what the odds of summoning them are.


----------



## Cress

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> I'm interested in getting Ephriam and Eirika, but I dunno what the odds of summoning them are.



There's 2 versions of each of them. The easiest one to get is standard Eirika who's available at 3 and 4 stars, so getting her shouldn't be too difficult. Standard Ephraim and mage Eirika are both 5 stars only, so you probably won't be getting either of them unless they're on a banner. Then there's Legendary Ephraim, which means you can't get him at all unless he's on a banner, and even then he's going to be pretty tough to get. The last legendary banner just ended, and he's swapping out with Fjorm for the next one, so you won't be seeing him until late June.
All 4 of them are great units. Standard Eirika and Ephraim are both great supports for buffing other units, and most of the good buffers in the game are blue units so being red helps Eirika stand out a bit. Mage Eirika hits fast and hard; nothing unique but she's certainly great. Legendary Ephraim is a 1-man army which fits him perfectly


----------



## EvilTheCat6600

Sounds like Legendary Ephriam would be really helpful in a few pinches lol.  Is there a difference between Fjorm on a banner and Fjorm from Book 2, Chapter 1?


----------



## Ryumia

EvilTheCat6600 said:


> Sounds like Legendary Ephriam would be really helpful in a few pinches lol.  Is there a difference between Fjorm on a banner and Fjorm from Book 2, Chapter 1?


Yeah. Legendary Ephriam is pretty cool imo.  Yes... Fjorm on a banner will give you a chance of any IVs while Fjorm from Book 2 Chapter 1 will give you only neutral IVs.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I beat my first infernal map today. Now I have 3 Narcians.  Who knew having a good lance user would be helpful? I never tend to summon blue. lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88

New Bridal Banner Trailer is out.
Looks like next Tempest Trials reward is our first Marth alt.


----------



## deSPIRIA

i thought a sanaki alt wouldnt be possible waaaaaaa
i want ninian too but sanaki is my priority its hard
also nice finally marth


----------



## TykiButterfree

OMG Another awesome Tharja! I have been trying forever to get any kind of Tharja. (I have way too many swords because of her.) Guess I am not using orbs until this banner. I also like that Marth will be easy to get. There needs to be more fun grooms to go with the brides.


----------



## deSPIRIA

i also want to think that sanaki is just playing dress up since in her voice line she says "dont get any wrong ideas" but i hope thats not supposed to be muh self awareness


----------



## Ryumia

Ooh... New Units. :0 I think I am going to have to pass on this banner. Don't think I have a lot orbs for it. If I had to aim for one of them then I would definitely want Bride Sanaki. Maybe I can get lucky and possibly get her on the first try. Lol. But... I doubt it. Though... I am happy that I can get the Marth alt in Tempest Trial. I'm at least grateful for that. Hoping that I can finish Tempest Trial though...


----------



## Thunder

why the hell is tharja an infantry mage again



cammy said:


> i also want to think that sanaki is just playing dress up since in her voice line she says "dont get any wrong ideas" but i hope thats not supposed to be muh self awareness



the real crime is that haircut, someone needs to do a better job of hiding the safety scissors next time


----------



## TykiButterfree

Uh oh, I think the enemy is on to me.


----------



## Alienfish

Love me some Thotja though so I don't mind. Also I love GQs too much lol.


----------



## Midoriya

I just tried the banner that leaves in a day for about the dozenth time, and finally pulled a 5 star Ishtar: Goddess of Thunder from three blues.  There was a red, but I stuck to blues, and because of it, my team now consists of 5 star Tiki: Naga’s Voice, 5 star Commander Anna, 5 star Ishtar: Goddess of Thunder, and 5 star Takumi: Wild Card.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Honestly this whole Sanaki thing is just being blown out of proportion. I don't see what the problem is with a 10 year old playing dress up. It's like people are making out she's dressed just like Tharja with almost everything exposed. Yet... she exposes nothing.

It's just getting ridiculus now


----------



## Hopeless Opus

pulled a bridal tharja that's -hp +atk and i could NOT feel more blessed. i got absolutely destroyed by the bridal banner last year (my rating was up to uh... h3h3 ****in 6.50%, lukas pity break) so i am really happy that i got her.


----------



## Cress

Ares got demoted over Lene?? And Brazen Atk/Def is his 4 star skill?????
Well I'll absolutely take it, no matter how ridiculous it sounds.


----------



## Thunder

**** I was kinda hoping Lene would get demoted.



so, 220+ orbs turned into...

-Spd B!Ninian
-Atk Shiro
-Spd Ninian
+Atk B!Tharja
-Spd Brave Lucina
-Spd B!Ninian

I think I'm... lucky?


----------



## deSPIRIA

ok this is epic






sanaki 1: +atk -res
sanaki 2: +def -hp

this is the luckiest summoning circle ive ever had, im pretty sure this was 3%
ive also managed to randomly pull a hinoka on the genealogy banner last week, -atk +hp but whee i got hone fliers ! and also ares which has the same ivs as his dad, -def +res
why are orbs so expensive in the uk anyway ; __ ;


----------



## Alienfish

Okay wow send me that luck ^

Got some fodder but yeah banner units nope no way why should i have them :^^^^)


----------



## Ryumia

I was trying to see if I could get lucky with the free summon; however, no such luck has occurred for me. I was expecting this to happen... :T Though... I got a +SPD/-RES Soren as a free summon, so that's kind of cool that I finally got him and can add him into my collection of heroes. I guess I'm pretty much done with the banner. Only got like 80 orbs and don't think I can get lucky with it.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Been having a rough few days so it was really cool getting this on my free summon ahah



Spoiler










I was also at 4.25 on the Genealogy banner going for a Shigure, so I guess it took pity on me leaving the banner with that rate


----------



## SensaiGallade

Groom Marth for the next TT. His base stats are 40/31/36/30/20

Comes with:

Ardent Service+: At start of turn, if unit is adjacent to an ally, grants Atk+4 to unit and adjacent allies for 1 turn.
Rally Spd Def (4*)
Wings of Mercy (5*)
Drive Atk (4*)


----------



## Alienfish

^^okayyy yes please that'd make up for everything.. almost. but yeah this bride banner was  just **** tbh


----------



## Zireael

Haven't posted here in a little while because last month's legendary banner kicked me in the gut really hard (350 orbs, no Eirika. 4 Celicas though...) so I've just been quietly watching and waiting, but today got me really hyped. I finally got a good free summon circle.



Spoiler












Ninian is +spd -def, and Tharja is +atk -spd, which hurts a little bit. I actually got 2 Ninians! The second one came along with a Lyn and Mia, so I really can't complain. For a handful of orbs, that is some really nice luck that I needed after the last legendary banner.

So I'm finally working on Seth, like I had said a while back, and he's a lot of fun to use.



Spoiler











Just trying to make him an all around decent red for my cavalry team, but I'm considering maybe using him in a mixed team with atk tactic. I'm finding that with so many armour and flying teams in the meta now that my poison dagger+ S!Frederick is becoming less and less relevant, which makes me sad. So I might switch my summoner support over to Seth... It's a hard decision to make since I'm so attached to my Frederick. He nukes infantry units, but when matched against those god damn Christmas or Valentine's armoured teams, he is just a deadweight. I'll maybe still occasionally put him up as my lead, especially if his banner makes a comeback this summer, but for now Seth is up for those who want to take him for a spin in GC. Very close to +9!

I'm kind of surprised IS demoted Ares and not Lene. I suppose it's nice to see the 4* pool becoming less saturated with garbage, but another dancer in there would've been great.


----------



## Thunder

i really should check the names more often cos i was trying to figure out where this +8 seth on my friend's list came from. he's come in handy since my GC team is mostly cav units.


----------



## Zireael

Thunder said:


> i really should check the names more often cos i was trying to figure out where this +8 seth on my friend's list came from. he's come in handy since my GC team is mostly cav units.



Haha yeah my in-game name is a little different since my username here wouldn't fit. But I'm glad he's come in handy! I still have your Caeda in my brigade as well, though I'm wondering if I should update the list to give your Hinoka a try, those offensive stats are nuts and I don't think I've ever used one before. I like GC a lot, it's really fun but getting in the mood to actually do a few rounds is a little hard since they take a little longer than the regular 4v4 maps. But this mode is so much better with the enemy phase music off, my god. I just wish leveling up through the tiers was a little less grindy, I have like zero incentive to properly grind it lol.

Oh yeah... one thing that I've noticed about arena since it's been reworked; you get punished much, _much_ harder now for using a dancer on your team because of their low BST. That kind of sucks. I've built my team around PA!Azura because of her buffs and she's become such a perfect support, I really don't want to drop her and start rethinking my set up, considering it took so many orbs to get her. Arena has lost most of its appeal for me lately, I've pretty much just been doing the bare minimum and nothing more.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am torn between summoning more on the bridal banner and waiting for the legendary hero banner. Maybe I'll try it some more after they say who the heroes will be. I'm excited Ares got demoted. With him and bride Tharja I will pretty much just be picking red on that banner.


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


> Spoiler: Info about Groom Marth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groom Marth for the next TT. His base stats are 40/31/36/30/20
> 
> Comes with:
> 
> Ardent Service+: At start of turn, if unit is adjacent to an ally, grants Atk+4 to unit and adjacent allies for 1 turn.
> Rally Spd Def (4*)
> Wings of Mercy (5*)
> Drive Atk (5*)​


Ooh... :0 Thanks for the info about Groom Marth.

------------------------------------------

Congrats to those who got really lucky with the banner. ^.^ I don't think I had the guts to pull on it whatsoever. I mean... I was low on orbs anyways, so there was no way I was going to do it at all. :/ I'm just grateful that the banner gave me someone that I didn't have as my free summon.


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> Haha yeah my in-game name is a little different since my username here wouldn't fit. But I'm glad he's come in handy! I still have your Caeda in my brigade as well, though I'm wondering if I should update the list to give your Hinoka a try, those offensive stats are nuts and I don't think I've ever used one before. I like GC a lot, it's really fun but getting in the mood to actually do a few rounds is a little hard since they take a little longer than the regular 4v4 maps. But this mode is so much better with the enemy phase music off, my god. I just wish leveling up through the tiers was a little less grindy, I have like zero incentive to properly grind it lol.
> 
> Oh yeah... one thing that I've noticed about arena since it's been reworked; you get punished much, _much_ harder now for using a dancer on your team because of their low BST. That kind of sucks. I've built my team around PA!Azura because of her buffs and she's become such a perfect support, I really don't want to drop her and start rethinking my set up, considering it took so many orbs to get her. Arena has lost most of its appeal for me lately, I've pretty much just been doing the bare minimum and nothing more.



I was debating on what lead unit to use, but she's got galeforce/heavy blade so it's probably handy to have on a GC team.

I'm glad they updated the AI, makes it a lot easier to do a perfect infernal run. I don't really get why they decided to lock Lunatic and Infernal for the first couple of tiers though, just makes reaching Tier 25 a bigger chore.


----------



## Midoriya

My team consists of 5 star Ishtar Goddess of Thunder now, 5 star Prince Alfonse, 5 star Commander Anna, and 5 star Princess Sharena now.  I believe my lowest attacking stat unit is Anna at 45, and she has Vantage anyway.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Really bad luck at this banner. 200+ orbs down sniping for Ninian and only F!Morgan to sow for it. Also accidentally skipped out the rest of the summon on a full blue circle since I was kinda nervous. On the bright side, did pull enough Cordelias to +10 and finally got an Atk+ Reinhardt.


----------



## deSPIRIA

ughhh i caved in and spent 100+ orbs because normal sanaki and i actually managed to get her which was incredibly risky on a 3 red banner, +spd -res which is pretty great and then on a yolo summon i got a +atk -hp ninian. i also got a neutral saber
the number 1 thing i wanted in this game was sanaki. shes one of my favourite fe characters and im lacking red mages. ive always wanted to get her ever since she came out

also **** you ogma stop showing up rahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SensaiGallade

Bride Ninian is calling to me but I must see if Winter Robin returns... Full team with Bride Ninian, LA Eliwood, Groom Marth and Bride Caeda


----------



## Holla

The moment when you realize they are all related. Man Genealogy is one messed up game.






To clarify for those that don?t know:

Seliph is the son of Sigurd and Deidre.
Julia and Julius are twins of Arvis and Deidre.
Saias is the illegitimate son of Arvis and Aida.

So Seliph and the twins are half siblings via their Mom.
Saias is also a half sibling of the twins but via their Dad.

At first I thought ?oh at least Saias and Seliph aren?t related at all by blood.? Turns out Arvis and Deidre are also half siblings so... that also makes Saias and Seliph some sort of half or quarter siblings or some kind of cousin? I don?t know my head hurts just thinking about it. Man that?s messed up.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Was planning on saving, but I got bored and tried again for Shigure. I opened the first blue orb which was Ninian, and decided to just summon the other blue because why not


Spoiler











I'll be replacing M!Corrin with him for my arena core asap! He's also +atk/-hp which is my second choice of ivs (would've preferred +res/-hp), but I'm still happy I finally got him 

lowkey was more excited for the shigure than the ninian


----------



## Holla

Tried to summon for Bride Ninian. Not super interested in her so any pity break and I was gonna leave it at that. Well...



Spoiler









I see what you did there game and it?s NOT funny. She also has worse IVs than the one I already have so going to merge I guess. I feel like I got majorly trolled.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Holla said:


> Tried to summon for Bride Ninian. Not super interested in her so any pity break and I was gonna leave it at that. Well...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you did there game and it’s NOT funny. She also has worse IVs than the one I already have so going to merge I guess. I feel like I got majorly trolled.



I feel like that always happens to me on banners. I couldn't get Tharja on the tempest banner, but I summoned her on the bridal one. I wanted the regular one more anyway though, so it's still cool.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I wrote a dumb song about tempest because Muspell's music is so catchy. Lol



Spoiler



Oh no it's Loki
Gonna die cuz it's Loki

What's with that attack?
It is like a freaking hack

Lucius is sad
Next to Loki he looks bad

Help! The end is neigh
In Muspell I will fry


----------



## Holla

Got Bride Caeda today! Now these two can be together forever.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Next Legendary Hero is Ryoma: Supreme Samurai, carrying a Water affinity and granting a defence boost to Water blessed allies in Water season!


----------



## Alienfish

interesting :0 i never like get reg. ryoma so.. yeah.

also man tempted to blow some money on orbs because yeahhh boi i need the old brides.


----------



## Midoriya

Aww man.... I had a 5 star Ryoma already and got rid of him....

Does anyone know if we’ll get more children characters in the future, plus Aversa from Awakening?


----------



## deSPIRIA

Lol prolly gonna skip ryomas banner

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> Does anyone know if we?ll get more children characters in the future, plus Aversa from Awakening?



children is a definite but with aversa im not so sure


----------



## Midoriya

cammy said:


> Lol prolly gonna skip ryomas banner
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> children is a definite but with aversa im not so sure




Okay, that’s good to know.  Thank you.


----------



## Ryumia

Man... To spend my free-to-play orbs on this upcoming banner..? Or no...? :/ This is difficult. I could use another Innes since my mine is +HP/-SPD. But... I don't have that many orbs. To test my luck on this is something I haven't decided yet. Though... I was able to get Bride Ninian without using too many orbs.


----------



## Thunder

bout time ryoma got himself an alt

not gonna pull on it tho since legendary banners are awful


----------



## Hopeless Opus

love the b8% banner... that ryoma is really boring like damn spice it up a little or somethin


----------



## Holla

Skipping Ryoma but really want Santa Chrom. I’m a fairly big Chrom fan and I have the other 3 Chroms, so I can’t resist the temptation. Other than him though I could care less for this banner.


----------



## Garrett

I got Ryoma with my free pull. First time I've ever been lucky with a banner.


----------



## Ryumia

With my free pull of the banner I was able to get New Year Azura and her IVs are +DEF/-HP. I guess Fire Emblem Heroes decided to bless me after I didn't get a chance to produce a Blue Violet Hybrid collectible.


----------



## TykiButterfree

My free summon was Innes! He is the one I wanted most. He also has neutral IVs which is cool. I also got Abel so my female fell Robin is getting swordbreaker soon.  

Now I want to try for Christmas Chrom just because I saw a Legion in arena with the Christmas bag and I want to do that now. Lol


----------



## Midoriya

TykiButterfree said:


> My free summon was Innes! He is the one I wanted most. He also has neutral IVs which is cool. I also got Abel so my female fell Robin is getting swordbreaker soon.
> 
> Now I want to try for Christmas Chrom just because I saw a Legion in arena with the Christmas bag and I want to do that now. Lol




A Legion in arena with the Christmas bag?  Is that even possible?  It sounds hilarious, LOL


“Fear us, for we have Christmas presents... AND COAL!”


----------



## Mariotag

Okay, a question I've been unable to figure out, what do you do to get score for arena defense? I've set a team, but nothing ever happens.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Mariotag said:


> Okay, a question I've been unable to figure out, what do you do to get score for arena defense? I've set a team, but nothing ever happens.



If you've set a defensive team, then it means your team has not defended successfully. There's not much to do about it but optimize your defence team. 

In all honesty, it had been harder recently to score defensive wins since the changes to arena were made, so you're not the only one feeling the brunt of it.


----------



## Mariotag

Alright. It's just that, since I got the game over a year ago, I haven't once seen any defense results at all. I'm thinking I might've done something wrong.


----------



## Thunder

all y'all with your free pulls and meanwhile im sitting here with a hinata


----------



## Mariotag

Dude, I felt like that at first too.
I just stockpiled orbs, skipping banners as needed until one I really wanted came along. And feathers to upgrade other units.
Free pulls do count.
I still haven't fully figured out how to make good builds.

I need a seal or something to let my Kana attack from 2 spaces away. :/


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spoiler: A collection of my struggles just to get Winter Robin (PS: I GOT ANOTHER ONE TODAY!)
























- - - Post Merge - - -

tldr; 1 Fjorm, 2 Hardin's, a Tiki and 2 Winter Robins


----------



## Alienfish

I love legendary banners lol because yeah my rng suck on everything else so it's good to have a chance on something i guess shrugs.. and still still so happy i got santa chrom and robin ^^

no old bride unit yet though smh


----------



## Alienfish

Sigurd dumb pity rate breaker on legendary banner. I love when I get those good units their IVs are crap but honestly I don't get why everyone is so obsessed with +atk on those units anyway, they are pretty superior as they are and you can fix that if you tweak with either enhancing weapons or just good skills so screw you ninty/is.


----------



## Mariotag

Honestly, I dunno how to check for IVs even.
And, it's kinda funny seeing Pokemon terminology used for FE.


----------



## Holla

Got Santa Chrom from the Legendary banner which was my goal. He’s +ATK -SPD sweet. My Chrom Emblem is now complete! ^_^


----------



## Alienfish

Holla said:


> Got Santa Chrom from the Legendary banner which was my goal. He’s +ATK -SPD sweet. My Chrom Emblem is now complete! ^_^



ayy congrats. still need horse chrom but heck im glad i got the xmas one, finally some fun armor


----------



## TykiButterfree

I only tried the legendary banner a few times because I am low on orbs, and I didn't get one chance to summon green. I am giving up on the legendary banner and going back to trying for bride Tharja.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I really want Hardin and the winter units, but I spent a total of 100 f2p orbs and didn't get a single 5 star. My pity rate is at 10% now.


----------



## Zireael

Wanted Lyn on the OG bride banner, got pity broken by a -atk +HP Caeda because the game just refused to give me colourless orbs for three circles straight. Sweet.

Also got a -spd Sigurd on the legendary banner, but at least I finally have one now...


----------



## SensaiGallade

Time to play?  (Team Ike add meh, 7823734432)


----------



## Holla

Sheila said:


> ayy congrats. still need horse chrom but heck im glad i got the xmas one, finally some fun armor



Ikr? I like his “Party?” line. xD At least you have the seasonals I take it? Horse Chrom is hilarious. At least he’s in the normal pool so hopefully you’ll get him eventually.


----------



## cornimer

Holla said:


> Ikr? I like his “Party?” line. xD At least you have the seasonals I take it? *Horse Chrom is hilarious.* At least he’s in the normal pool so hopefully you’ll get him eventually.



i'M BEING HELPFUL

After like prob 200 orbs and a 4.5 or something % pity rate I FINALLY got bridal Sanaki. And she's +atk. Wooooooo


----------



## TykiButterfree

My brother helped me get the Arvis from beating him with a fire blessed team. And the best part is we didn't use any legendary heroes so I am just going to keep changing their blessings to win the other challenges after I try some more of the blessed gardens challenges. Now only infernal Arvis is left. Maybe some day.

Too bad everyone I liked lost voting gauntlet. I am now on Team Anna because she is the funniest one left.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I've spring chrom and the reg one as well, could have used a few more xmas chrom's to merge but oh well i'm happy with one *shrugs*.

and yeah i got bride sanaki but like none other sadly, the old bride banner had **** rng lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> Yeah I've spring chrom and the reg one as well, could have used a few more xmas chrom's to merge but oh well i'm happy with one *shrugs*.
> 
> and yeah i got bride sanaki but like none other sadly, the old bride banner had **** rng lol



Same rng as every other banner out there except Legendary Hero banners and Hero Fest banners


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> Same rng as every other banner out there except Legendary Hero banners and Hero Fest banners



nah usually i get some pity rate breaker than i can use but this was just **** lol just because i missed it the first time


----------



## Holla

Wasn’t going to pull on the new bride banner at all. Was having a crummy day yesterday so I said screw it and did a couple pulls. Got Bride Tharja +SPD -DEF. Ok then. Her 41 speed is ridiculous though.


----------



## Thunder

alfonse must die


----------



## Zireael

Got a +atk -res L!Ryoma last night, which was a nice surprise. His kit is a little strange though, like he wants to be an enemy phase unit, but his defensive bulk is lacking. I don't think I'm ready to put my last Swift Sparrow (or any other sought-after A skill) on him to turn him into a player phase nuke, so I guess I'll just see how he performs with flier buffs, on my second flier team. Elincia is too good to replace in my first flier team, she's an absolute blast to use.

The new banner looks interesting, but it's likely a skip for me and I'm glad because I literally have 1 orb. I'm not sure if I want to continue trying to get Bride Lyn, I always wanted her after I decided to skip the bride banner last year. I think at this point I'm better off saving for the next legendary banner in the hopes of getting Winter Lissa and Tharja. I definitely need an Ishtar that isn't -spd too, she might make an appearance either on the next one or the one after. Hard to say since IS hasn't been terribly consistent with time frames.

Also surprised to see Ike defeated in the gauntlet wtf. This last round is terrible lmao. I've been on Gunnthra since Fjorm lost but the whole gauntlet has been pretty bad.


----------



## cornimer

N e w  N i n o
But did it have to be right after I just spent all my orbs on Sanaki...


----------



## SensaiGallade

The -atk curse strikes again as I pull a +spd -atk Neighrika AND Sigurd today


----------



## Holla

Was hoping to save, but I really need a good green flier for my flier emblem. I also don’t have a mage flier on it either. Nino is also just so adorable. Waiting on her stats but I feel like she’s gonna be good.


----------



## Alienfish

Boring gauntlet but hey free stuff...

and yeahh got another santa chrom last day now, god bless. same iv as the other one so hey ho merge ahoy ...


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Got up to 12% on the legendary banner, but then I pulled on it today hoping to get a 5 star and I end up pulling a Fjorm and Sigurd in the same summoning circle. Those weren't the units I was looking for, but at least I got something out of my high pity rate. So many good units and it had to be an unlucky banner for me. Maybe I'll get Hardin the next time he comes around.

Btw, I just a Nowi that +Speed -HP and I was wondering if I should use that instead of my +Attack -HP Nowi. I heard mix opinions with + Speed Nowi being the best while others saying it is the worst.


----------



## Midoriya

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Got up to 12% on the legendary banner, but then I pulled on it today hoping to get a 5 star and I end up pulling a Fjorm and Sigurd in the same summoning circle. Those weren't the units I was looking for, but at least I got something out of my high pity rate. So many good units and it had to be an unlucky banner for me. Maybe I'll get Hardin the next time he comes around.
> 
> Btw, I just a Nowi that +Speed -HP and I was wondering if I should use that instead of my +Attack -HP Nowi. I heard mix opinions with + Speed Nowi being the best while others saying it is the worst.




How many spaces can she move normally?  If it’s two, or if she can attack from two spaces away, I would go with the +Attack Nowi for extra damage.  I don’t think she has that high of HP anyway (At least her base HP stat in Fire Emblem Awakening is not that high).


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Spike Spiegel said:


> How many spaces can she move normally?  If it’s two, or if she can attack from two spaces away, I would go with the +Attack Nowi for extra damage.  I don’t think she has that high of HP anyway (At least her base HP stat in Fire Emblem Awakening is not that high).



As an Infantry unit she can move 2 spaces normally and obstacles like trees can slow her movement for that turn. I have the refined Lightning Breath+ so she can counter anyone trying to attack her. My 5 star Nowi +4 has 31 speed with the speed refine which is average, but her 51 attack is good. However, at 31 speed a lot of units can still double her, so if I use the +Speed Nowi with Speed refine her speed will reach 34 making it harder to be doubled. Her attack will drop to 48 though. I don't know which is better.


----------



## Midoriya

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> As an Infantry unit she can move 2 spaces normally and obstacles like trees can slow her movement for that turn. I have the refined Lightning Breath+ so she can counter anyone trying to attack her. My 5 star Nowi +4 has 31 speed with the speed refine which is average, but her 51 attack is good. However, at 31 speed a lot of units can still double her, so if I use the +Speed Nowi with Speed refine her speed will reach 34 making it harder to be doubled. Her attack will drop to 48 though. I don't know which is better.




Hmm, it’s a tough call.  I would go with the high speed, 48 atk damage Nowi if you can.  48 is still an atk stat that does a lot of damage against enemies in FEH today, and being able to not be doubled would be nice.


----------



## Zireael

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Btw, I just a Nowi that +Speed -HP and I was wondering if I should use that instead of my +Attack -HP Nowi. I heard mix opinions with + Speed Nowi being the best while others saying it is the worst.



I would personally go for the +atk. Most people build Nowi with quick riposte, so she doesn't need terribly high speed. It is a high investment build though since QR is still hard to come by, but if you have the fodder then it's definitely worth it. Nowi with steady/warding breath, quick riposte and aether is a very deadly combo and she has great sustain with fast aether procs. It's entirely up to you which you choose though. You'd have to be willing to go all the way and fodder off some already great units to her if you have them, but she has massive potential to tank almost anything with that build, and it's a great foundation for merges if you plan on going that route.


----------



## Zireael

Sorry for double post but this is very important


----------



## Cress

A quick heads up but Kaze has been added to the standard summoning pool, and he's available at 3*-4* too! And I'll also use this as a reminder that Kaze has Atk Smoke available at 4 stars, so have fun slapping that onto everyone.

Since there's a lot more new players here recently, Kaze can work as a mage tank thanks to his great Spd and Res, but Felicia probably does it a bit better thanks to her prf weapon. (But if you'd rather use Kaze because you like him more then go ahead, that's the only reason you need to use him!) Kaze's weapon is essentially a Killer or Slayer weapon for dagger users and it is inheritable by other dagger units. It's one of the better ones for sure. And as I mentioned above, Atk Smoke is his C skill and that's another great skill, mostly used by tankier units that want to tank even better.

Anyways I got Karla on my free summon but she was +HP -Spd so it balances out. Yay for free Even Spd Wave fodder!


----------



## deSPIRIA

Gonna go for julia, already got one who is +atk -spd which isnt too bad i guess but today i pulled another and shes +atk -spd again so i mean. Okay i guess lol


----------



## Holla

Pulled on the new banner today. First got +Spd -Def Eldigan as a pity breaker. Wasn’t too mad as I didn’t have him yet. Then in the following summoning circle I got Pega Nino +Hp Res. Kept going until I used all my orbs in hopes of another one, but ended up with a Karla instead (+Atk -Res) as green orbs were hard to come by. Didn’t really want her but nice. 100 orbs spent but worth it nonetheless.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Elvengale said:


> Sorry for double post but this is very important



This is nothing


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> This is nothing



How horrifying.

Kaze being added to the summon pool is great. I might just kill the free ones for attack smoke right away.

Also I can't believe how consistently garbage the story is in this game. There's no direction and they just throw anything in there for the hell of it. Granted it is a mobile game so I don't expect the story to be stellar, but it's just... awful.


----------



## Midoriya

Elvengale said:


> How horrifying.
> 
> Kaze being added to the summon pool is great. I might just kill the free ones for attack smoke right away.
> 
> Also I can't believe how consistently garbage the story is in this game. There's no direction and they just throw anything in there for the hell of it. Granted it is a mobile game so I don't expect the story to be stellar, but it's just... awful.




I agree, but to be fair, the story has been awful since the beginning.  The villains take WAY too many chapters to beat.  Like, I get it, you want them to be hard for us to beat, but are all those contract heroes being used as villains really necessary?


Also, I’ve got nothing but 4 star crap and stuff lately (besides 5 star Perfect Bride Cordelia, which I got a couple weeks ago).  I’m still trying my hardest to get 5 star Obsessive Bride Tharja, with no help.  Every time I think I’m going to get her, it’s some other dumb hero I would prefer at 5 star (Like Seliph).


----------



## Thunder

i'm so totally gonna feed linus



Cress said:


> A quick heads up but Kaze has been added to the standard summoning pool, and he's available at 3*-4* too! And I'll also use this as a reminder that Kaze has Atk Smoke available at 4 stars, so have fun slapping that onto everyone.
> 
> Since there's a lot more new players here recently, Kaze can work as a mage tank thanks to his great Spd and Res, but Felicia probably does it a bit better thanks to her prf weapon. (But if you'd rather use Kaze because you like him more then go ahead, that's the only reason you need to use him!) Kaze's weapon is essentially a Killer or Slayer weapon for dagger users and it is inheritable by other dagger units. It's one of the better ones for sure. And as I mentioned above, Atk Smoke is his C skill and that's another great skill, mostly used by tankier units that want to tank even better.
> 
> Anyways I got Karla on my free summon but she was +HP -Spd so it balances out. Yay for free Even Spd Wave fodder!



now if IS could go ahead and add marisa and joshua to the pool that'd be great.


----------



## Trundle

I know I don't play FEH but as an avid FE7 fan why Linus over Lloyd? Happy to see they added Canas and Karla though!


----------



## Thunder

Trundle said:


> I know I don't play FEH but as an avid FE7 fan why Linus over Lloyd? Happy to see they added Canas and Karla though!



lloyd's been in the game since like forever he just kinda sucks


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> lloyd's been in the game since like forever he just kinda sucks



pretty much lol.

also glad for those compensation orbs re tap battle ****.. that thing is bit fishy...


----------



## Midoriya

Finally got around 16 orbs, summoned a bunch, and ended up getting 5 star Eirika (on horseback).  I’m convinced at this point the game is going to give me all the 5 star heroes from that banner instead of 5 star Tharja: Obsessive Bride.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Trundle said:


> I know I don't play FEH but as an avid FE7 fan why Linus over Lloyd? Happy to see they added Canas and Karla though!



Lloyd has been in the game for over a year now lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

New heroes stats if you haven't seen them + Linus and Canas






Linus looks to be amazing as a unit, even if he is locked to neutral and 2 merges. Canas is just Raigh with 4 more resistance


----------



## TykiButterfree

Spike Spiegel said:


> Finally got around 16 orbs, summoned a bunch, and ended up getting 5 star Eirika (on horseback).  I’m convinced at this point the game is going to give me all the 5 star heroes from that banner instead of 5 star Tharja: Obsessive Bride.



Right? That banner is awful. I have been pity broken by red twice and I never summoned so many Hana's. Also most of the time there is just one red orb so it is wasting my orbs too. Tharja, don't be like that. I have 3 or 4 versions of Robin, she should want to visit.


----------



## Midoriya

TykiButterfree said:


> Right? That banner is awful. I have been pity broken by red twice and I never summoned so many Hana's. Also most of the time there is just one red orb so it is wasting my orbs too. Tharja, don't be like that. I have 3 or 4 versions of Robin, she should want to visit.





I agree.  This made me laugh in a good way too.  Just got to keep trying with these sorts of things... hopefully one of these times I get her before the banner is gone.


----------



## Alienfish

rip old bride banner bet im gonna get that 5* rate up to legendary soon lol ._.


----------



## SensaiGallade

TykiButterfree said:


> Right? That banner is awful. I have been pity broken by red twice and I never summoned so many Hana's. Also most of the time there is just one red orb so it is wasting my orbs too. Tharja, don't be like that. I have 3 or 4 versions of Robin, she should want to visit.



Your chances are the same as any other banner


----------



## Zireael

Finding it hard to stay interested in this game again lately. I know we've had a bunch of new things added in the last couple months but the whole game still feels so... stagnant, sometimes. Especially during content droughts, like right now. Accessories are cool and stuff but god damn everything just feels like a chore in this game to me again. Maybe I need a new unit to work on for merges, but that is also limited by content.

So the summer banners seem to be coming up. I have no idea what to expect but even if there's nothing new that I want then I'll definitely try to get more summer Fredericks to work on him again. Maybe he needs a new build for me to play around with. Not sure, but I hope this apathy towards the game doesn't last much longer.

Edelgard (or something? Edgelord???? ) looks really nice, I'd be interested in rolling for her whenever they decide to add the new characters to Heroes. Probably nearer release.


----------



## Alienfish

Finally got Bride Caeda, jesus I love you get like the ones you need on yolopulls lmao.

kinda wanted bridelia as well but considering the ****pool of colorless no no lol


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is what happens when I get bored and doodle on a long bus trip. It started as Grima annoyed he was wearing Feh, but then turned into a wedding pic. lol



Spoiler: derp


----------



## Midoriya

TykiButterfree said:


> This is what happens when I get bored and doodle on a long bus trip. It started as Grima annoyed he was wearing Feh, but then turned into a wedding pic. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: derp




Lmao, that’s great.  He looks genuinely annoyed in that sketch.


EDIT: Still trying for Obsessive Bride: Tharja on that one banner, but it leaves in two days!  I’m only going to have one more chance at getting her.


----------



## SensaiGallade

So yeah, this happened:



Spoiler: this is actually leaks dont look if you dont want spoiled


----------



## Zireael

SensaiGallade said:


> So yeah, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is actually leaks dont look if you dont want spoiled





Spoiler



Was just about to post that. Seeing SS get some seasonal love is nice but I can't help but feel sad that we were _this_ close to beach Seth. I would've died. But I mean this is okay too? I'm a little wary of the second special banner coming the following month, if it's anything like last year's summer units.

Edit: Also Innes's yuge hand puts Eldigan's to shame.
Like damn, a bit much on the perspective there.
That's one massive beef hand.


----------



## Alienfish

Meh, pretty indifferent about those banners that's not 8% now lol, cause you need like 100-200 orbs to get something decent on regulars unless you get lucky with yolopulls :|

Kinda like some art though


----------



## Midoriya

SensaiGallade said:


> So yeah, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is actually leaks dont look if you dont want spoiled




Which four characters are those (you can use a spoiler tag if necessary)?


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spike Spiegel said:


> Which four characters are those (you can use a spoiler tag if necessary)?





Spoiler:  



The man is Innes, followed by his sister with the blue hair, Tana. The red hair girl is Cordelia, and the girl at the back is Tharja's daughter, Noire.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Elvengale said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was just about to post that. Seeing SS get some seasonal love is nice but I can't help but feel sad that we were _this_ close to beach Seth. I would've died. But I mean this is okay too? I'm a little wary of the second special banner coming the following month, if it's anything like last year's summer units.
> 
> Edit: Also Innes's yuge hand puts Eldigan's to shame.
> Like damn, a bit much on the perspective there.
> That's one massive beef hand.





Spoiler:  



I'm actually really excited by this. Innes is an axe flier and Tana is a red mage flier, both are nice additions. Cordelia is another lance cavalier, so hopefully she has a stat spread like her normal and bride self to stand out among them. Noire is a suprise but she has hefty competition as an archer


----------



## Midoriya

SensaiGallade said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> The man is Innes, followed by his sister with the blue hair, Tana. The red hair girl is Cordelia, and the girl at the back is Tharja's daughter, Noire.




Alright, thank you for explaining that.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

SensaiGallade said:


> So yeah, this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is actually leaks dont look if you dont want spoiled





Spoiler: spoiler



Damn Summer Tana is actually kinda hot...and Summer Cordelia...and Summer Innes...I may have to reinstall this game


----------



## Thunder

Elvengale said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was just about to post that. Seeing SS get some seasonal love is nice but I can't help but feel sad that we were _this_ close to beach Seth. I would've died. But I mean this is okay too? I'm a little wary of the second special banner coming the following month, if it's anything like last year's summer units.
> 
> Edit: Also Innes's yuge hand puts Eldigan's to shame.
> Like damn, a bit much on the perspective there.
> That's one massive beef hand.





Spoiler



jesus why'd you have to point that out, it looks like innes could crush noire's coconut arrow with his bare hand


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler



Boi, stop now



Spoiler



Boi, you don?t want to read this



Spoiler



Turn back NOW, boi!



Spoiler



BOI, I WILL NOT HESITATE TO MAKE YOU TURN BACK!



Spoiler



Are we all talking in spoilers now because of me?  LOL!  Also, hoping this new banner comes with a new Paralogue or something for orbs


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Video’s out.


----------



## Ryumia

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Video’s out.


Ooh... :0 This banner is making want to spend all my free-to-play orbs on it. I really want to get both Summer Innes and Summer Tana. But... I feel like it isn't possible for me to be lucky enough to get both of them. Perhaps I could get lucky enough to just get one of them. My top priority for this banner would be getting Summer Innes if I were to spend my orbs on the banner. I think this game is trying to end me. :T


----------



## Midoriya

I may just abandon my last try at Bride Tharja and save up orbs for this then.


----------



## Alienfish

Dunno if I'm gonna pull, I could rather wait for them to come back on some 8% banner in the future, shrugs. Also yeah be prepared to spend like 75+ orbs if you want one of those unless you get terribly lucky.


----------



## cornimer

I want Tana because she has magical pineapples buuuuuut I just spent probably 150 orbs on pegasus Nino (got her on the last day with my very last four orbs bless) so I'll have to pass


----------



## TykiButterfree

I would prefer a regular Noire, but I may try for the summer one. Except I am still failing the Bridal Tharja so I probably won't have any orbs for this. I also hope summer Xander comes back. He is the only Xander I am missing. lol


----------



## Holla

Finally finished building my Nanna. Man I really wish they had increased SP earned from healing when they increased it for level ups. 4SP per heal with a blessing and 2x bonus SP going on is still brutal. Anyways I?d been meaning to build a good healer for awhile now. I?m pretty happy with her. Just waiting on more coins to upgrade Live to Serve.


----------



## Alienfish

okay yeah i pulled on summer banner, some nice fodder but yeah boi they need stop to with this bad % rates, i doubt they'd lose that much money tbh lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> okay yeah i pulled on summer banner, some nice fodder but yeah boi they need stop to with this bad % rates, i doubt they'd lose that much money tbh lol



You'd be suprised at how high FEH's rates are compared to other gacha games. Count yourself lucky. The base rates will never change, with exception to Legendary Hero banners and Hero Fest banners. The rest is down to luck.


----------



## Thunder

my 4.50% turned into this mother****ing assface







I have literally every sword cav in the 5* pool except chrom and luke and the only one i meant to pull for was roy. i wish to die.


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> You'd be suprised at how high FEH's rates are compared to other gacha games. Count yourself lucky. The base rates will never change, with exception to Legendary Hero banners and Hero Fest banners. The rest is down to luck.



Yeah but you can tell it's greedy ninty behind it all even though unitelligent systems slapped all on it lol.

yeah that's why i probably won't get another game but that "luck" is even worse than games not based on rng that much...


----------



## deSPIRIA

Gacha games are the worst. I seriously dont know why im still kinda invested into this game, I have spent a lot of my money on it. I think im one of the lucky ones, ive rarely been completely ****ed over but it happens. My love for fire emblem is dying quite rapidly too 3:


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Video for Legendary Hero Banner is up. It’s funny how Hector’s here to grab your orbs before his CYL form. His regular form will also appear in a banner in July.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh no this legendary banner has two of my recent pity breaks, Leif and Myrrh. But since Tharja is there I will risk Leif again. What's the point of Leif's weird skill that heals him on turn 1? When no one has damage. Poor summer Xander. I'll never have orbs again.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh no this legendary banner has two of my recent pity breaks, Leif and Myrrh. But since Tharja is there I will risk Leif again. What's the point of Leif's weird skill that heals him on turn 1? When no one has damage. Poor summer Xander. I'll never have orbs again.



Leif’s healing is for multi map challenges like Chain Challenges and Tempest Trials, so all you have to do is let him survive each map then his HP will be restored for the next.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder Armads will likely be given to Hector and LA!Hector as a side upgrade for them both.

If you use Armads on regular Hector and run the Omnibreaker build (Armads + Wary Fighter +QR seal), you may be better off investing into Thunder Armads which has the same effect as the Omnibreaker build, but does not take up 2 skill slots and only requires correct placement to pull it off.


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy finally something again you can get something neat of aww yeah.

same cammy. mostly plays because people here (and my ex) does.


----------



## Ryumia

The legendary heroes banner is out now. :T I was conflicted if I should use all my orbs for this banner or the new summer banner. In the end... I decided to use all of my orbs for the legendary banner. The reason why I decided to use my orbs for the legendary banner instead of the new summer banner was because I wanted to have Myrrh. Had around around like 290-ish orbs for when I was summoning on it.

These are the 5-star units that I've gotten from the banner:


Brave Ike +RES/-SPD
Legendary Ephraim +DEF/-ATK
Legendary Hector Neutral IV
Brave Ike Neutral IV
Legendary Hector  +ATK/-SPD
When I was using my orbs for the banner... The units that I wanted on the banner were Myrrh and Elise, so I mostly prioritized the green orbs and colorless orbs in hopes to get them. Though, I mostly was using my orbs on the green orbs for this banner. If I had to be honest here... I think my luck was a lot better than the legendary heroes banner with Lyn that I summoned on despite not getting the units that I wanted. Welp. :T I hope that Sacred Memories Eirika doesn't come back yet on a banner until I get more orbs.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ryumia said:


> The legendary heroes banner is out now. :T I was conflicted if I should use all my orbs for this banner or the new summer banner. In the end... I decided to use all of my orbs for the legendary banner. The reason why I decided to use my orbs for the legendary banner instead of the new summer banner was because I wanted to have Myrrh. Had around around like 290-ish orbs for when I was summoning on it.
> 
> These are the 5-star units that I've gotten from the banner:
> 
> 
> Brave Ike +RES/-SPD
> Legendary Ephraim +DEF/-ATK
> Legendary Hector Neutral IV
> Brave Ike Neutral IV
> Legendary Hector  +ATK/-SPD
> When I was using my orbs for the banner... The units that I wanted on the banner were Myrrh and Elise, so I mostly prioritized the green orbs and colorless orbs in hopes to get them. Though, I mostly was using my orbs on the green orbs for this banner. If I had to be honest here... I think my luck was a lot better than the legendary heroes banner with Lyn that I summoned on despite not getting the units that I wanted. Welp. :T I hope that Sacred Memories Eirika doesn't come back yet on a banner until I get more orbs.



You've got youself some decent units there! I would recommend you absolutely keep your +atk -spd Hector; his weapon makes his speed irrelevent as he can prevent being doubled, then his attack is a superboon, letting him hit 44 atk, and 60 with Thunder Armads equipt!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got myself a +atk -hp Winter Tharja which was the unit I wanted the most, and a +atk -def Myrrh. Merged Myrrh and built Tharja with Owl tome from a 5* Canas and generally kept her base kit:


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


> You've got youself some decent units there! I would recommend you absolutely keep your +atk -spd Hector; his weapon makes his speed irrelevent as he can prevent being doubled, then his attack is a superboon, letting him hit 44 atk, and 60 with Thunder Armads equipt!


Oh... I see. :0 That's good to know. When I got him... I wasn't sure if I should just keep him or anything. So... Thanks.

------------------

In any case... I'm kind of tempted to make some teams with the new units I've got. Like kind of having one team of all Ike, one team of all Ephraim, and one team of all Hector. Hahaha. I mean... I've got like 2 Brave Ike, 2 Legendary Ike, 1 Regular Ephraim, 2 Legendary Ephraim, 1 Regular Hector, and 2 Legendary Hector. So... This could be a fun idea to do.


----------



## midnightdreams

I finally pulled a +Atk, -Spd Reinhardt from the free summon of the new banner today! I also finished training up summer Cordelia, FGrima and Bride Tharja, so it's been a pretty productive day all things considered! Also got Morgan to round out my flier team and Gray instead of Summer Tana, but that's okay because I love Gray! I should probably go all out on legendary but I also want Summer Tana, Innes or possibly people from the next summer banner. Gachas are hard!


----------



## TykiButterfree

The only fun thing I got from the legendary banner so far is a 4 star Legault with better IVs than the one I got in an earlier banner. I am forever out of orbs and I am having such horrible summoning luck lately. No summer units, no bridal Tharja, no winter Tharja.


----------



## Holla

Got Lene on my free pull from the new tempest banner. Already had a good IV one so I gave her Firestorm Dance skill to Ninian as she’s my main blue dancer and being an old dancer she didn’t have a dance buff skill.

Going team Marth for the Tempest btw. Got him in one of the first focuses around launch and I still have him. I’m also playing Shadow Dragon as of late so it’s perfect.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm 40 ish orbs in on this Legendary banner, and got pity broken by 2 L!Ikes going for Tharja. Least he has good fodder, so I decided to make do with it



Spoiler: Never count Tobin out!










I've been contemplating on foddering my only Lene for Safeguard, so he gets a sweet 46/40 def and res with rogue dagger buffs, making him really tanky, but for now, I'll go with slaying edge for those glacies procs once I get fodder.

Really hope IS gives us a way to get merges and ivs, since Tobin would really want a +atk IV, and I could use him for my arena core


----------



## Ryumia

I'm most definitely going to be supporting Ephraim in the upcoming voting gauntlet. I would be supporting Ike in the gauntlet, but I got to support my guy on there. :T


----------



## Alienfish

totally tried for christmas thotja but nothing fun from the good rate banner lolz :|

dunno who i will support, nothing really interesting.


----------



## midnightdreams

I'd love to support Lyon, he's my favorite character in the series. I just wish he wasn't so.. average as a unit. So my next favorite would be Ephraim but I don't have him. So I think I'll go Lyon, Ephraim and Ike in that order, assuming I'm right about who wins each match up.


----------



## Zireael

Definitely going team Ephraim, without second thought. I'm also trying to save the remainder of my orbs (65) for the second summer banner in case there's anyone I want on there... If not then I'll try to get more Fredericks for merging. Here's hoping I don't get trolled by Gaius, not a fan of that guy at all.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ugh, I got Valentine's Day Roy from the legendary banner. He's the only colorless I didn't want. Maybe I'll give his bow to someone.


----------



## Midoriya

So, a couple days ago, I ended up pulling on the legendary banner even though I didn’t want anything from it, and I got Hector: Marquees of Ostia on the very first free summon.  I’ve already played the game for a long time, but I want to get better at it by being able to figure out IVs for level one heroes.  Can someone teach me how using the picture I’ll provide of Hector please?  Also, please let me know if it’s not showing up (I didn’t post this until now because I’m trying to figure out how to share effectively on this device.  It’s an IPad Pro).  Thanks in advance.



Spoiler












EDIT: Welp, it’s showing up on my end, but it’s really small.  .-.


EDIT #2: Fixed it.


----------



## Ryumia

Spike Spiegel said:


> So, a couple days ago, I ended up pulling on the legendary banner even though I didn?t want anything from it, and I got Hector: Marquees of Ostia on the very first free summon.  I?ve already played the game for a long time, but I want to get better at it by being able to figure out IVs for level one heroes.  Can someone teach me how using the picture I?ll provide of Hector please?  Also, please let me know if it?s not showing up (I didn?t post this until now because I?m trying to figure out how to share effectively on this device.  It?s an IPad Pro).  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Well... I use this site to check the IVs for all my units. It is pretty easy to use, so it shouldn't give you any trouble whatsoever. Sometimes you may have to unequip some stuff on units when using it. At least... from my experience. With the Hector that you have by using the IV calculator, the results should end up being +ATK and -SPD.


----------



## Midoriya

Ryumia said:


> Well... I use this site to check the IVs for all my units. It is pretty easy to use, so it shouldn't give you any trouble whatsoever. Sometimes you may have to unequip some stuff on units when using it. At least... from my experience. With the Hector that you have by using the IV calculator, the results should end up being +ATK and -SPD.




Ah, thank you very much for the help.  I looked through several sites, but it looks like the one you provided will be the best.  Since he’s +ATK and -SPD, I’m going to work on training him and switching Anna out with him in my core.  I’m happy that I maxed out Alfonse, Sharena, and Anna, but now my focus is to build an even stronger core and rebuild my army at the same time.


----------



## Thunder

probably gonna join lyon but there's like 95% chance he gets pummeled by his boy ephraim so i'll probably join sigurd after

also dont forget to finish up your monthly quests y'all


----------



## Alienfish

wooow crappy legendary banner this time, probs got over 9% now and no 5* hhhh


----------



## TykiButterfree

I joined team Arvis. <3 Apparently none of my friends are on this team because I keep getting random people as allies.


----------



## cornimer

This legendary banner was pretty nice to me. With maybe 40 orbs I got two legendary Hectors and Myrrh (all I wanted in the first place was Myrrh, but ended up with two legendary Hectors before she showed up. Definitely not complaining, because now I can give her Distant Counter.) I also got a Shanna (finally desperation for bridal Sanaki!) and a Nino, so now I can make my Nino +7 

Also, I joined Team Ike


----------



## Alienfish

Ike the Bike for first round, pretty boring but hey free stuff lolol.

omg can everyone stop having such luck please.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg I just got winter Tharja! The IV's aren't that great, but I really don't care. Now I can go back to trying other banners and not summoning red.


----------



## Zireael

Ah jeez I'm literally only doing this gauntlet for the 4 orbs per round and nothing more lol. Just can't be bothered the same. Holding onto orbs right now is hard though, there's a ton of great banners up, but I can resist temptation. I hope. I want to see who's on the second summer banner before I try to pull for Tana.


----------



## Cress

I went on reddit for the first time in months and found this. I thought it'd be fun to do.


Spoiler








With 20 orbs:

Get the VR (10 left)
Add Infernal story mode, that's so many orbs oml (8 left)
Get Summoning changes and demote a ton of units (4 left)
Get some fodder; Spd Tactic for Titania, Atk/Spd Push for F!Celica, and Infantry Rush for S!Chrom (3 left)
I'm gonna cheat and make a new option with my last 3 orbs, and update Squad Assault. Make them appear more often, and make the rewards for them better. Upgrade the orb reward to at least 3, maybe 4; and make the reward seal something other than a single stat boost. They were nice at first, but now we're on our 5th wave of "+5 HP, or +3 to another stat." Get some duplicate seals for stuff like Breath of Life, the Drives/Spurs/Hones, stuff like that.
With 15 more orbs to go up to 35 total:

Hi daily free banner (12 left)
Choose summoning colors before summoning (10 left)
Update skills, imagine being happy getting a Wrys because he could be used as Distant Defense fodder now. Or "yay a Barst, I love getting Heavy Blade fodder!" (7 left)
Fashion statement, just for fun (3 left)
Power boost L!Ephraim up to +10
And with yet another 15 orbs to reach 50 total:

+10 S!Frederick as well (14 left)
Also give S!Freddy a unique weapon plus refinement for it, and spend an extra orb to make it good since daggers need all the help they can get (12 left)
Add Forsyth and Python into the game (8 left)
Free the limited units and make them not-so-limited, I want to run around with my +10 Anna and Clarisse, and I need more M!Kanas because he's some of the best fodder in the game (4 left)
Add in the fodder banner using arena medals (1 left)
Gimme the Feh pillow, I'm putting it next to the AC fossil pillow I won here a few years ago


----------



## Alienfish

9.50% on b8 banner ugh why do i keep being a sadist to myself lolll..

and yeah this VG was just boring so I just hop along basically lol.


----------



## Midoriya

I saved up a bunch of orbs yesterday or the other day, and used them all on white orbs for the new summer banner... but got nothing again.  Sigh... it feels like the game gives me everything I don’t want and (usually) nothing I do want.


----------



## Thunder

i've hit 4.00% again after getting pitybroken at 4.50% by eldigan ama


----------



## Alienfish

remind me to never pull again unless there's a b8 banner :[ got the last one up to 10% and no 5*


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy just got a -hp +spd summer elise! originally trying for heck-tor but this will do heh


----------



## Holla

I have to admit I’m rather salty after that last Gauntlet. I ended up losing all 3 rounds so it wasn’t very fun at all. 

Marth -> Sigurd -> Hardin btw

Here’s hoping the next one goes better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to admit I?m rather salty after that last Gauntlet. I ended up losing all 3 rounds so it wasn?t very fun at all. 

Marth -> Sigurd -> Hardin btw

Here?s hoping the next one goes better.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Pulled Olwen and Hector on the Bound Hero Battle Banner within 30 orbs, foddered Hector to Myrrh and now she is a monster

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also next special heroes banner preview:






The right is almost definitely Camilla; the cocktail glass and bracelet matches her Summer Scramble DLC art from Fates along with the head and hair outline matching Camilla.

The left unit is harder to see but to me it looks like Linde; the way the hair is styled is similar to her normal art in the game.


----------



## Alienfish

hoo boi i want that dang cowmilla now, haha. other gurl looks good now too :3

and yeah vg was meh, i just went along with whatever this time haha


----------



## shayminskyforme88

New Banner Video is out. Camilla and Takumi Emblem are now a thing.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh joy, now even more summer units I won't be able to summon. I want to try for Xander, but I think now Takumi is winning. That bow is so pretty.


----------



## Midoriya

The new summer heroes look... interesting.  Also, sometimes I wonder if it’s not that they can be summoned, but that we aren’t very good as summoner heroes... lmao.


But then I just remember it’s a numbers game.


----------



## Zireael

Desperation weapons lol. Okay. Well I'm glad I saved some orbs. Kind of sucks that they've majorly power creeped last years summer units with the weapon effects, it'd be nice if they'd release some refines for the older ones. Yes skill inheritance is a thing and it's usually better but these weapons are actually good for seasonal units. I kind of want that dagger for my Frederick, maybe I'll get lucky.

I do wish there was more variety with the characters chosen though...

Also* j u i c y w a v e*


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Totally called Linde blocking me from getting Takumi 


Spoiler: Free summon tho so I wasn't mad











She's +res/-hp which isn't bad, but I'm hoping to get another one so I can fodder off the starfish to Saizo before levelling her up

9 orbs later he showed up 



Spoiler










What's even better is that he's +spd/-res! Already gave him swift sparrow and a brave bow for a quad build. His VA and sprite make him look so happy which is cool


----------



## deSPIRIA

Summer banner luck for me has been alright. Pulled +def -res cordelia and another summer adult tiki. Managed to pull summer y tiki after about 60 orbs, +atk -def. Not bad at all. I got ****ed over on the legendary banner, only managed to snag a -atk -hp leif after many many orbs.


----------



## Alienfish

meh gonna save up some more snorbs if/when i pull on that, got some 4* crap as free pull so eh 

grats peeps, i totally want pineapple head and boobmilla


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have been trying for summer Xander, but over half the time there isn't even a green orb so I have to just waste orbs. Though I did get a Lucuis so now mine is +2. Poor Narcian, I was going to make one a 5 star, but if I summon a party member I must merge them.


----------



## Alienfish

TykiButterfree said:


> I have been trying for summer Xander, but over half the time there isn't even a green orb so I have to just waste orbs. Though I did get a Lucuis so now mine is +2. Poor Narcian, I was going to make one a 5 star, but if I summon a party member I must merge them.



yeah i meant summer xander not hector before lol.. 

been wanting his floatie toy as well but noooo


----------



## Midoriya

So, when presented with choices, I’m still trying to summon a 5 star summer Noire.  As far as I’m concerned, boobmilla can go get drowned by a strong current.

In order to do this though, I’m doing it right this time and saving up orbs.  Thanks to the 10 orbs gift I’m already up to 25, but some of that was also earned from tap battle dungeons.  I strongly urge others to do the tap battle dungeons from floors 1 to 100 if you have some time on your hands and want a good 5-10 orbs.  Not only is it mind-boringly easy, but it doesn’t take that long to get through all of them, and right now when the other events are closed, it’s one of the best ways to earn orbs.  Also, don’t forget to do the summer version 2.0 paralogue battles for orbs!  


EDIT: If anyone was curious, my plan is to continue to wait until there’s only two days or one day left on the first new summer banner, and then I’ll splurge all of my orbs on white orbs in order to try and get Noire.  I feel like this is the best strategy to summon rare units, as I’ve seen others do it already.  Then, when my orb count gets low again, I’ll save up for another banner.


----------



## Alienfish

I get my rates to 4-5 and 10 depending on what banner I still don't get 5* sometimes so honestly I just pull now when I feel like it, I mean if you gonna pitybreak me twice a year fine but those rates sometimes wmh

Also nice with the Marthcina trials, I so wanna get both the 4* and 5* because iirc the old ones was before they re-made TT so ..boi


----------



## Ryumia

Spike Spiegel said:


> EDIT: If anyone was curious, my plan is to continue to wait until there’s only two days or one day left on the first new summer banner, and then I’ll splurge all of my orbs on white orbs in order to try and get Noire.  I feel like this is the best strategy to summon rare units, as I’ve seen others do it already.  Then, when my orb count gets low again, I’ll save up for another banner.


Mhm... :T Never thought of waiting until like the last days to splurge orbs. I usually spend the many orbs I have like almost immediately when it is the banner that I want to summon on. Hope you get lucky to get Summer Noire.


----------



## Midoriya

Ryumia said:


> Mhm... :T Never thought of waiting until like the last days to splurge orbs. I usually spend the many orbs I have like almost immediately when it is the banner that I want to summon on. Hope you get lucky to get Summer Noire.




Thank you!  The truth is I already went up to 33 orbs and decided to go ahead and mass summon, but I didn’t get her.   I did end up getting 5 star Jaffar though, and added him to complete my second team.  I’m only at around seven now and am waiting again until one day is left to splurge again.  Hopefully I’m getting close now.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got a summer Xander so now I have all 3 Xanders! It is kind of funny to have them all in tap battle.

I am stuck with 4% rate on Innes/ Noire banner. I want to try for Takumi, but I figured I should break this fail pity rate first since Takumi's banner ends later.


----------



## Alienfish

TykiButterfree said:


> I got a summer Xander so now I have all 3 Xanders! It is kind of funny to have them all in tap battle.
> 
> I am stuck with 4% rate on Innes/ Noire banner. I want to try for Takumi, but I figured I should break this fail pity rate first since Takumi's banner ends later.



I sooo want summer xander but yea gg not really worth it just using 23-25 orbs on just that maybe if i had the double :v


----------



## shayminskyforme88

New Banner Trailer’s out. Maribelle powercreeps all healers with her 35/33 offensive stat spread.


----------



## Midoriya

Welp, time to complete more story chapters and get more orbs.  Still no Summer Noire yet, but I’ve got a couple days left to try.  :/


----------



## Eclat

Ooh I was hoping to find a FEH thread!

I've been playing for a bit less than a year, and my main team is Lucius (Summoner Supported), Fjorm, Vanguard Ike, and Soren.

I'm currently crying over Libra being added, and struggling both to not buy any more orbs and to keep away from the stockpile I have saved for a Lucius alt.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Did you know a level 40 team can auto battle tempest trials at level 25? It is how I get most of my points after the two bonus point rounds. I tried auto battle on 30 and they only sometimes win. Dumb AI likes to charge swords with green units. Or put my healer on the front lines. lol

You can also beat tap battle by button mashing on the mode with the single button on the bottom of the screen. It kills the combo, but it sounds really funny when the characters keep going, Hyaah! lol


----------



## Zireael

Ready to die.


----------



## Alienfish

I think I got 4.25 on that one then got pitybreaked by some random ass D: <

Anyway got a 2nd summer elise when trying on that old summer banner, fml i just wanted a xander swim toy lol D: <


----------



## TykiButterfree

Wow, why are all of the banners so unlucky lately? I got pity broken by brave Ike twice in a row and one of those times was at 4.25%. My brother got to 4.75% on the Takumi one before getting pity broken by Legault. I also just used the 20 free orbs to try for Libra. The only mildly interesting thing I got was Sheena for Silvain shield, but she is a 3 star so I have to up her rank to steal it. Libra's banner is at 3.5% for me now.


----------



## Zireael

Yeah I dunno, I doubt they've changed anything, we've all just been quite unlucky. I did end up getting Camilla this morning with the free orbs, but it was literally on the last 5, and I was getting 3*s far too frequently for that pity rate. Definitely one of the worst banners I've had without a single 5* in 200~ orbs, but then I remember how lucky I was on the bride banner. So it's give or take I suppose.

Still, my most aggravating experience was the legendary banner with SM!Eirika, where I had actually saved 300 orbs and didn't get a single Eirika. At all. I left that banner on 10% and I was pretty pissed, cause I got every other red except her multiple times. Desire sensor is real.


----------



## Ayaya

Started playing this when Libra got released. I'm not sure how many orbs I've used but I haven't had any luck getting him so far after grinding orbs for three days ;_; I just need him to stick with this game and actually play it...!


----------



## Midoriya

I used 34 orbs to try and get Summer Noire again, and got nothing.


----------



## Alienfish

Spike Spiegel said:


> I used 34 orbs to try and get Summer Noire again, and got nothing.



tried for xander with the free orbs but nope lol


----------



## Alienfish

Spike Spiegel said:


> I used 34 orbs to try and get Summer Noire again, and got nothing.



tried for xander with the free orbs but nope lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spike Spiegel said:


> I used 34 orbs to try and get Summer Noire again, and got nothing.



The average amount of orbs to get a 5* on a regular rate banner is around 160 orbs


----------



## Eclat

I've spent at least +100 orbs sniping for green orbs for Libra. 2 5*, neither of them were Libra. I'm losing hope and wondering if i should keep going. I really do love Libra but this is absurd and i'm the type to actually buy orbs when I get desperate.. So i dunno.


----------



## Midoriya

SensaiGallade said:


> The average amount of orbs to get a 5* on a regular rate banner is around 160 orbs




To be honest, I’ve probably used that many in the amount of tries I’ve had at Summer Noire by now.  I’m going to give up on her because she’s not worth it (and the banner is about to end), and go for Camilla instead I guess.


----------



## Alienfish

SensaiGallade said:


> The average amount of orbs to get a 5* on a regular rate banner is around 160 orbs



lmao yea i noticed unless you get pity break by someone outta focus lol


----------



## Midoriya

So Walhart the Conqueror was released in Grand Hero battles.  Don’t know why no one has said anything yet, unless he was already released earlier and I’m missing something.  Now I’m just wondering how strong a 5 star Walhart would be.... lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88

New Legendary Banner


----------



## Ryumia

shayminskyforme88 said:


> New Legendary Banner


Mhm... To spend my 230-ish orbs on that banner or not... :T

From what I've seen in the video these units below are part of the banner:

*Blue Units*
Legendary Lucina
Azura
Ishtar

*Green Units*
Legendary Lyn
Winter Lissa
Valentine Lilina

*Red Units*
Legendary Ryoma
New Years Camilla
Exalted Chrom

*Colorless Units*
Legendary Robin
Brave Lyn
WF Hinoka

If I were to use my orbs on that banner then I would just focus on the green units since I really liked those units and would like to get them. But... I'm probably gonna wait a while because I'm still deciding if I want to try to get a different unit on a different banner.


----------



## Midoriya

shayminskyforme88 said:


> New Legendary Banner




It looks cool, but after reading the heroes Ryumia mentioned, this banner is going to be a hard pass for me.  It will give me more time to save up orbs anyway, so it’s a win-win for me.


----------



## TykiButterfree

The legendary banner is cool, but all of my orbs are currently going to Libra fails. I have no orbs to try it.

I kind of want Walhart just to steal his skill that helps calvary units. Really any other villian from Awakening would have been cooler for me.


----------



## Alienfish

Exalted Chrom? oh yes please...look like I have to pull red and colourless if I do aha


----------



## Eclat

Dang, i was hoping for the new legendary hero to be Micaiah. I'll try for Exalt Chrom and LA Lillina, but i'm not gonna put much into this banner. I already spent way too many orbs on Libra, anyway.


----------



## SensaiGallade

He's being very helpful. Also got a free summon Azura!


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


> Spoiler: Exalted Chrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's being very helpful. Also got a free summon Azura!


Nice. :0 I skipped out on the legendary banner and used some of my orbs on the New Heroes: Ylissean Travelers banner. I was trying to get Maribelle and got 2 of them. One of them having the IVs of +RES/-ATK and the other one being IVs of +Res/-DEF. I still got like 103 orbs left and I plan to not use them for some time.


----------



## Alienfish

I totally want that chrom but yeah got a neutral IV christmas lissa. might splurge on some snorbs bc there are stuff on this i want lel


----------



## Zireael

Got Chrom because the game keeps giving me red stones. The lack of blue disturbs me... I've wanted Azura since launch and could never get her on any of her banners. Probably going to be the same here lol.

Free Celica on the distant defense banner though. Not sure why both iterations of Celica like me so much. She's +atk so I'm finally running a merged one that isn't +def.


----------



## Alienfish

managed to snag that new year's cowmilla and i guess it's nice too.. alright ivs i can always increase her spd anyway :3


----------



## Midoriya

I managed to summon the Summer Camilla from the banner that disappears in six days.



Spoiler












She’s +HP/-RES, so I added her to my second team, which is now pretty much complete.  I’ll probably end up removing the HP seal from her then and adding a RES seal to her.


I still have 18 orbs left, and there’s nothing I want from all the current banners, so I’m going to start saving up so I can mass-summon when there’s something I want from a new banner.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^lucky^^^

probs gonna do another another round on the b8% banner and then save for whatever i guess, shrugs...


----------



## deSPIRIA

Alright so on this summer banner in 100 orbs i pulled
+Atk -HP S!Tiki
+Spd -Atk Leif
+Spd -Atk Mia
+Res -Atk Sigurd
+Atk -Res M!Morgan
and a neutral Sword Reinhardt

What a ride


----------



## Alienfish

got a male grima and 5* hana on the free summons today god bless rngesus for once..


----------



## TykiButterfree

I haven't gotten anything good from the daily banners. I did get Maribelle today, but I only picked colorless because green wasn't there. Libra hates me.

I'm happy that Fallen Takumi is back though. Thanks to guides on youtube I currently have 3 of him. I must look for an infernal one next.  There's no way I can beat that map without help.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i got the 3* fallen pineapple, idk the two other levels are just too annoying and i cant bother playing that game too "hard" really.


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve just been saving up orbs still.  I have around 50 now and I’m not stopping anytime soon, or at least not until a banner comes along where I _really_ want one of the heroes from it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I'm just going to do a little bump here.


----------



## Ryumia

These units are coming up pretty soon. I would like to pull for them, but I already spent majority of my orbs trying to get a better regular Ephraim. The regular Ephraim that I have before spending my orbs is +Res/-Def and the new regular Ephraim that I've gotten is +Hp/-Atk. So... It's going to be quite some time before I can start pulling again on banners, but at least I can look forward to the tempest trial units since I missed some of them from what I can tell. Only got like 16 orbs at the moment. :T Probably should have stopped once I got him. Was hoping to see if I could get better IVs than what I've gotten.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Spoiler: Free Pull




Pretty happy, first time to pull a new seasonal unit in my free. And she?s Atk+ Res-.


----------



## Midoriya

So I ended up pulling on the new banner five times for a first go and this is what I got:



Spoiler











I’m surprised I’ve been so good with pulls lately.  It’s probably because I missed all the chances to get a Summer Noire.  Either way, I have rearranged my teams a bit and my first team is more of one that’s just for fun, while my second team is the real deal.  I’m back up to around 62 orbs and there’s nothing else I want from the festival banner, so I’m going to patiently wait again until a banner comes along where I really want one of the units.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Spoiler: summer festival banner



I got the silly dancing Xander on the second try! Now I can make a Xander emblem team! lol

I also got a 5 star Linde trying for Ryoma. I think I should do all of my summons on this banner. Also Libra was demoted so I can still try for him too.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^^omg.

lucky ducks i keep getting 4* titanias smfh can they please remove her or add more greens D: <


----------



## deSPIRIA

Skipping this banner tbh. Doesnt interest me too much. Im gonna save my orbs


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah same really, not too interested in dancers nor the daily banners up. I want to try for another male grima but nah it'd be waste i guess considering it's just a reg banner.


----------



## Midoriya

I got a five star Shanna from my free summon on the daily banner that came a day or two ago and left.



Spoiler











She’s -Atk/+Def, so I’m probably going to use her as fodder for one of my other units.  I’m sure she has some skill that one of them needs.  I’m saving up my orbs still and have around 70 now.  I’m also going to rearrange my teams once again and try to come up with a great one as my first team, with the second as just backup.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I p much only use Shanna's as fodders because she's got skills lol. Nice though, I think I got a Sheena today smfh lol...


----------



## Midoriya

I summoned on the new daily banner and used up ALL of my orbs to try and get Sonya, but I failed.  However, I did get Rhajat in the process.



Spoiler












She?s -HP/+Def, so I think she will be interesting to use on a third team.  I also ended up getting a four star Libra in the process, which I unlocked the potential from to become a five star.



Spoiler











He is -Atk/+Spd, so he would also be pretty interesting to use on a team (though I would probably use Rhajat).  I?m glad they are both green units, because I needed more green units, and now I have different ones for different situations.  Now I?m going to be saving up orbs again, and the next time I summon I?ll definitely be looking to try for more five star colorless units.


----------



## Holla

I?ve gotten ridiculously lucky on free pulls lately that I just can?t even. 

Got 5 star Gordin from the Vantage Banner (the cutie had better IVs than the one I promoted to 5 star ages ago so I reverse merged him)

Then I got 5 star Ephraim from the Threaten Def Banner (His IVs were meh so I merged him into the other one I had)

Next I got a 5 star male Grima on the Armor Banner (already had him with good IVs and didn?t really have anyone to give vengeful fighter too and I have low barrack space so I just gave him a merge too)

Finally on the new Summer Banner I got Summer Elincia on my free pull. (-ATK but I don?t even care my free pull luck has been insane!)


----------



## Alienfish

^^ that just incredible luck man ^^

also god bless male grima banner is gone lol.. so wanted another one so i could get +1 at least but no greedy **** green lol


----------



## TykiButterfree

I didn't really summon on the Grima/ Hardin banner. I still can't get Hardin, but I was having good luck on the festival banner so I kept summoning there. I have Xander and Ryoma now. I am trying greens next. Then it might also be a Libra.


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm shook

Robin's Legendary Hero Battle is rerunning on the 28th, which is the same as the next Legendary Hero Battle, and it apparently has a new difficulty on it...

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/FireEmblem...bin_fell_vessels_lhb_will_likely_return_this/


----------



## Alienfish

female grima?? yes please.

also really liking this TT. Hope I get time to get up to 20k before it ends. :3


----------



## shayminskyforme88

CYL is out.
Spent about 400 orbs and got Veronica Spd+/Res-, Ephraim HP+/Spd-, Gray Res+/Spd-, OG Celica Res+/HP-, B!Celica neutral, and got pitybroken by B!Celica HP-/Res+ while sniping for Hector.


----------



## Midoriya

I ended up summoning 5 star Veronica with the free summon as she’s the only one I wanted.  I tried using orbs for Celica too, but didn’t get her.  I replaced Jaffar on my main team with Veronica because I think she will be more useful there.  Saving up orbs again until the next banner.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Does the free 5 star summon stay there until you pick one? I want to try to summon on the banner and wait to free summon a unit I didn't get. Veronica is cool, though I wish she was the mage one. She would probably be good for a calvary team. I also want Ephiram just to steal his armor march.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

TykiButterfree said:


> Does the free 5 star summon stay there until you pick one? I want to try to summon on the banner and wait to free summon a unit I didn't get. Veronica is cool, though I wish she was the mage one. She would probably be good for a calvary team. I also want Ephiram just to steal his armor march.



Banner should stay around for a whole year until the next one comes out next year so no need to rush. Made that mistake last year where I chose before I finished summoning from the banner. Ended up with everyone except Lucina(Still don’t have her). Had 2 B!Ikes because I chose him then pulled him.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spent 265 orbs and managed to snagg myself 2 Hectors, Azura and Takumi which I then picked Ephraim as my freebie. Hector and Ephraim are absolutely busted...


----------



## Alienfish

Spent 90+ and got Celica, Hector, and Veronica. That lucky man. I kinda want Ephraim as well but eh mostly wanted the others so I'm good man. Got pitybroken by Olwen as well but I didn't have her so ^_^


----------



## TykiButterfree

My free summon on the legend banner was Libra. I also got another Legault. I was super excited and I plan on upping Libra to 5 star the next time I have enough feathers.


----------



## LoliDrgn

Spent 200_ish_ orbs on this banner so far and got Veronica, Sigurd, and Lucina... And I used my free summon on Veronica for the +1. Idk why Sigurd likes me so much but he's +4 now and I've never summoned for him once. Hoping to get a Celica and Hector in the next few weeks, and maybe another Veronica!


----------



## Alienfish

(yeah Hector was my choice so yeah I was lucky to get the other ones aha)

Yeah I always get pitybroken by Sigurd as well.. I mean he is a good unit but the pools of x color units are so uneven lol


----------



## Thunder

In theory, Celica with her og outfit and Ephraim wearing Fado's gear sounds cool, but considering we get one CYL event a year, the outfits are kind of underwhelming, not to mention a little goofy-looking.

Which is unfortunate because I love Wada Sachiko and I've been looking forward to Hidari since forever.


----------



## Ryumia

For the Choose Your Legends Banner 2... I chose Ephraim from the banner out of all the other heroes. It was a no-brainer for me that I was going to choose him. My Ephraim collection is now complete with Regular Ephraim, Legendary Ephraim, and finally Brave Ephraim. Now... I can start making Ephraim Emblem. A dream come true. My free unit from the Arrival from the Brave Banner I got a 4-star Nanna, but I was hoping that I would get lucky enough for Brave Veronica. At the moment... My orb count is pretty low, so I'm not going to be summoning units for a long while. I'm going to be sad if I miss an opportunity to get a better Sacred Memories Eirika. :T


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got Brave Lyn on my free summon for the new banner. Then I decided to go for Ephiram as my free hero for armor march. I gave up on Veronica because I figure Brave Lyn is just as good for online guides. I am also attempting to hoard orbs until Halloween because it is my favorite holiday. Must resist urge to waste orbs....


----------



## Alienfish

I tried for Ephraim but yeah I'm giving up unless they announce the September deal before it ends lol... Got the other 3 though so I'm gud \o/


----------



## Midoriya

Haven’t really received anything useful from the past couple banners, so I’m not summoning for awhile as well.  I’ve got the units I do have situated in teams I like.


----------



## Ryumia

This a new banner that is coming up. I really like Lewyn due to being voiced by one of my favorite voice actors. That is Steve Staley. I might try to go for him when this banner comes out. I'm currently at 100+ orbs at the moment. Hope luck will be on my side when it is time to summon.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow, boring VG imho. Also gotta love the teams of 3x Veronica lol.. (I did support her now in this round bc Lyn lost but honestly loal predictable af)


----------



## deSPIRIA

i chose hector which i kinda regret but it isnt so bad. pulled sumia and...luke on the banner, then got to 4% and pulled a +hp -res eph. they can be teamed 2gether so its ok. also pulled a +hp -atk lewyn which sucks, one of my favourite characters but i spent a total of 5 orbs for him, cant really complain. he will be useful on some maps in the future for me probably


----------



## Alienfish

Got another Veronica earlier so merged it into my neutral one bc she had -spd the newer one sigh...


----------



## Midoriya

Book II, chapter 12 (Seeping Poison) was released, and so was event map - relay defense, and a new tap battle set called farewells.  I still haven’t summoned anything lately and am piling up the orbs.  I also chose Veronica from the beginning in the voting gauntlet and she’s winning right now in the final round.  Also piling up those hero feathers.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'm gonna save up now to see if we get anything interesting as for b8% banners or just stuff I'd want in general I assume. Tap battles are okay but they get pretty annoying since we don't get all at once and extra stages so late and that darn 20 stages for like 1 orb okay you kidding me lel.

I chose Hector on the CYL and got lucky with one Celica and two Veronica's. Never got Ephraim and I don't think I can save up enough for that before it goes away so, yeah.


----------



## SensaiGallade

iNcReAsEd GrOaNs Of DiScOmFoRt


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I just came back to say that Silas is finally here. And I've went through 100 orbs getting pity broken my Shigure and Micaiah

Also got my Saizo to +10 so that's cool


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got Sonya, Julia, and Amelia Trying for Llewyn and Mist trying for Nina. I have never had so many pity breaks. The focus units currently hate me.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow boring TT, but free things I guess lel.

also yeah idk not much for any new banner right now, better save up :]


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I got really lucky on the Doorway to Destiny banner and I managed to get my Lewyn to +10. He is my first 5* exclusive to reach +10 too. Lewyn really likes me.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, the TT is pretty boring this time around.  I managed to summon five star Nina, but she’s +HP/-SPD, so I added her to my third team.  I may summon again for a red unit for my third team to complete it, but otherwise I’m still saving up orbs.


----------



## Alienfish

Lol, got Mia on the new banner but yeah lol I can't even build her so might just inherit her skills on someone else. (Yeah I totally own 336 Karla's lol -.-)


----------



## SensaiGallade

Tiki Legendary Hero! She's an armored blue dragon that has the Earth Affinity and offers a defence boost


----------



## Alienfish

^^omg i need. love that kimono/dress thing!

also meh tfw fun GQ and i don't have time to play lolll _T


----------



## Holla

Managed to get Silas to +2 before deciding to call it good and wait for his likely demotion (he’s my fave husband so shush xD). I also got a nice +SPD -RES Laevatein from the new banner I know most people prefer her sister but I really like her.


----------



## Alienfish

Also tfw when u get free summons and has some snorbs and you dont get a single blue on the summon chart fffFFFfffff.


----------



## SensaiGallade

200 orbs used and came out with 4 Hectors, 2 Brave Ike's, Karla, Bride Tharja, Jaffar and F!Grima

Update: Got Maribelle


----------



## Midoriya

Currently saving up orbs for the new banner to try and get Laegjarn.  Probably going to wait until the last day and then mass summon on that one.  Also, the GQ is pretty fun this time around.  Got the chance to play it a couple times the other day.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I got a Brave Ike in 50 orbs and now I can give Steady Breath to my Nowi. However, I have 2 Brave Ike's total and I am not sure which one I should fodder off. The IVs for my Ikes are +Attack -HP and +Attack -Speed. Which IV spread is better?


----------



## Holla

I swear I always seem to get lucky on my free pulls when pulling on banners I have no interest in. xD I got 5 star neutral IV female Morgan on my free pull on the daughters banner. Didn’t want her but uh ok game. (At the same time I can’t complain either though).


----------



## Alienfish

Got a 5* male robin on that new TT banner but bleh IVs and my 4* ones are kinda crap too lol. can always give the tome away ?


----------



## Ryumia

Didn't get that much of a great free pull for the Legendary Tiki Banner and the Father Banner. Though... I did get a free pull of a +Atk/-HP Female Morgan on the Daughter Banner. So... I'm grateful for at least that. Currently saving up orbs for a potential Halloween Banner. That is if there is going to be one... :T


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah i wanna save for halloween as well man i missed like all of them on b8% banners lol. (i have like.. two of the guys though but still lol)


----------



## TykiButterfree

I was trying to save for a Halloween banner, but Azura fails ruined that. And I got a 4 star Niles on the banner where he is a focus unit. Omg such a tease.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah idk I guess they will throw away the b8 banner before they release the october special offer but ehh good for me I guess then I can save actually lol xD


----------



## Sothe

Currently sitting at a 10% pity rate on the legendary banner with only 2 orbs at the moment. Hopefully with the orbs we get tomorrow from the BHB I can pull a Tiki, but I?ve never actually summoned a legendary hero on any of these banners so luck really hates me. I pulled 2 Micaiahs practically back-to-back though.


----------



## Ryumia

These are the units for the upcoming Halloween banner if you guys haven't seen it yet.​


----------



## Thunder

Mia's voice is rough man


----------



## Alienfish

Ryumia said:


> These are the units for the upcoming Halloween banner if you guys haven't seen it yet.​



Hooo boi man now I gotta save me thinks 

Also bleh most boring VG in while, don't really like any of those much but yeah hey free stuff.


----------



## SensaiGallade

The upcoming Tempest Trials will also feature Dorcas as the reward unit in a Halloween costume too.

Myrrh being an armor and having a trainee boost in her original form means that she will have 180 BST. Niles and Kagero will have around 165 BST and Mia around 150 BST


----------



## cornimer

Excited for a new Myrrh but why is Kagero an alcoholic


----------



## Sothe

Thunder said:


> Mia's voice is rough man



It?s honestly so bad, which is upsetting because her art is fantastic.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Thunder said:


> Mia's voice is rough man



I like to imagine that she's trying to sound goofy
Makes it a little better but not really


----------



## Thunder

Sothe said:


> It’s honestly so bad, which is upsetting because her art is fantastic.



I'm confused as to why Mia was the only PoR/RD character that kept her original VA. The actress ain't bad but its terribly unfitting.


----------



## Alienfish

I usually keep sound and voices off since I play a lot in public so idc really as long as they have a good design and is useful \__^^\__


----------



## Holla

Not sure how but I *might* be able to sneak into tier 20 territory for the first time ever (I’ve only made it to 19 once before now and I was destroyed last time). I’m running a mixed team with tactic buffs, they are merged as follows: +1, +3, +4 and +10. The +10 is a mage btw and none are armoured. 

Sure I could build a dedicated arena team with 3 easy to merge dragons or something but I’d rather use my favourites and if I rise great, and if I fall in the tiers oh well. I don’t really take it too seriously. 

I still am surprised I might actually have a shot at tier 20 though.


----------



## Alienfish

Arena tiers are just bs since they remade it, like bruh how do they even count ranks because they demote and promote pretty, eh random?


----------



## Midoriya

The new Halloween banner looks cool, but unfortunately I’m still saving up for when the Muspell Generals banner is about to go away.  Also yeah, arena tiers in this game are... interesting


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah they were better before, why did they have to remake -.- Also those smurf accounts can they just ban ****??


----------



## Alienfish

Got spoopy Myrrh, she better have good IVs now cause I ain't gonna whale more than this man.


----------



## Alienfish

Yassss man she had good IVs bless Feh gods.

Gonna save up now I think til I try again for whatever, that was just some real luck lol.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I must get Niles! My favorite character with a cute bat bow! I will probably make his outfit as a cosplay eventually. So far the Halloween banner only pity broke me with Ginny. bleh


----------



## Alienfish

RIp, got pitybroken by Rhajat on the spoop banner and she had **** IVs now that I finally got her skhjfdsdf


----------



## Warrior

I feel like I'm so bad at this game >__< 

I can't beat any of the abyssal modes. 

That said pulled witch Mia! Not so great level ups but having fun. That said my real baby I just love right now is Defiant Atk Vantage Pale Flower Nino. Idk much about making builds but shes very stronk in my experience. I gave her Rally attack too but I feel like there's gotta be something better I can do with this :-/ 

Trying to think what Special and might change support. She's got Moonbow, and stats are 

HP 36
Atk 50
Spd 41
Def 17
Res 22

if anyone has advice I appreciate!


----------



## Alienfish

I don't even care about Lunatic and Abyssal mode beatings, like obv you have to get lucky and spend all your life on that game and that I ain't got the urge to do really.

Never really built nino or mia but good luck!


----------



## Sothe

Currently sitting at a 4.5% pity rate on the Halloween banner with 0 orbs. All I want is a Halloween Kagero. Please end me.


----------



## Alienfish

Omggg they brought back the old guys too. Heck knew I should've saved up also the red pool gg me getting lil witch now


----------



## Mariotag

I'm curious, what do I best do with all the excess 3 star units I have from pulls? Idk what resources are best used where.
Also, agreed arena tiers seem random.


----------



## Alienfish

Mariotag said:


> I'm curious, what do I best do with all the excess 3 star units I have from pulls? Idk what resources are best used where.
> Also, agreed arena tiers seem random.



If they have any skill you need to use, like Reposition and such, save them, and if they have a 4*/5* skill you can use and have feathers you can always upgrade. Otherwise I just send them home. 

Yeah I mean one week you go up one or two then the next you go down one.. like uhm can someone explain this ****ed calculation they use lol


----------



## SensaiGallade

Sheila said:


> I don't even care about Lunatic and Abyssal mode beatings, like obv you have to get lucky and spend all your life on that game and that I ain't got the urge to do really.
> 
> Never really built nino or mia but good luck!



You mean Infernal and Abyssal

Also wrong, there's plenty of guides out there that help you complete Infernal and even Abyssal stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariotag said:


> I'm curious, what do I best do with all the excess 3 star units I have from pulls? Idk what resources are best used where.
> Also, agreed arena tiers seem random.



Here's a spreadsheet made by Phoenixmaster1 on units which are safe to send home and ones that are good to keep

It's not quite up to date, but all the recently demoted units not on there (Shigure, Ares, Libra, Legault, Silvia, Silas and Kaze) are all really good units with worthy fodder, so  recommend not foddering those.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Been lucky with my summons. Got another p!azura in under 20 orbs (+3 now) got a myrrh in my free tempest trials summon (+3 now too) and a +spd -hp F!kana in 4 orbs. Would be +2 if i didnt fodder her off for stupid reasons


----------



## Mariotag

Thanks. I'm sure it'll help.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Sothe said:


> Currently sitting at a 4.5% pity rate on the Halloween banner with 0 orbs. All I want is a Halloween Kagero. Please end me.



Right? I am at 3.75 for a 3rd time and not one Halloween unit yet. Why are these banners so evil? And my free summon from last year's banner was a 3 star. Ugh...


----------



## Sothe

TykiButterfree said:


> Right? I am at 3.75 for a 3rd time and not one Halloween unit yet. Why are these banners so evil? And my free summon from last year's banner was a 3 star. Ugh...



Just got pity broken by a Micaiah. RIP. So now I have a +2 Micaiah. I really want Kagero but this banner just doesn’t like me so I might just wait and start saving for the legendary banner.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i do meant that too much stuff in my head lol. and probably but honestly i don't really bother to train that hard for it, i mean most of the time it's just the same but you don't need to waste items for potential and eh i can live without a few orbs.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Gosh the non arena AI is downright horrible. I've got Myrrh and H!Mia as well as two other flier units of different weapon types for the for this TT, so I'm thinking this should be easy to autobattle the entire thing. Yet I keep seeing the AI moving my red unit to attack blues when Myrrh is literally right there. Ugh.


----------



## Midoriya

SaltedKaramel said:


> Gosh the non arena AI is downright horrible. I've got Myrrh and H!Mia as well as two other flier units of different weapon types for the for this TT, so I'm thinking this should be easy to autobattle the entire thing. Yet I keep seeing the AI moving my red unit to attack blues when Myrrh is literally right there. Ugh.



Yeah, I noticed too that the autobattle function doesn’t seem to be that smart a lot of times.  If I’m doing an easy battle or something I know it can’t mess up I use autobattle, but if it’s a higher difficulty I just resort to utilizing my units myself.  Idk why that is.  I feel like autobattle used to be better, but maybe that’s just my foggy memory of it tricking me.


----------



## Sothe

Against my better judgement I decided to go back into the Halloween banner to snipe green orbs. First circle I got had 1 blue orb and 4 red orbs. Pulled the blue, got a Nowi. Wanted to back out, but I wasn’t really paying attention and accidentally hit summon again, and by some miracle the red orb I pulled gave me H!Myrrh. IVs are +Res/-Spd which is actually pretty decent.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got pity broken 5 times and 2 of them were colorless. I have only been trying for Niles. Omg


----------



## Sothe

TykiButterfree said:


> I got pity broken 5 times and 2 of them were colorless. I have only been trying for Niles. Omg



That’s awful! I’m always so afraid to go into colorless because it’s just flooded with bad pitybreakers.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ugh, it got worse. I bought orbs for the first time to break a 4% pity rate. Now it's just a 5% pity rate. Feh is never getting money from me again.


----------



## Cress

We should be getting the trailer for the next set of new heroes in a few hours, but unless it's some more characters from Echoes I probably won't be very interested. What I _am_ looking forward to though is the next legendary banner, specifically the blue and green units for it.
The new legendary unit should be a green Water unit which could be a neat combination (and there's a good chance that they'll give a bonus to Res which is the only bonus I'm missing so yay). L!Eph looks to be the blue legendary unit so more merges for him sure doesn't hurt. They've gotten weird with seasonals on these banners, but there's a good chance that B!Ninian and B!Sanaki will be here, plus 1 or 2 units from the first summer banner from this year. What I'm *REALLY* hoping for though is for Sumia to be one of the blue units... because I want to inherit almost all of her skills onto Silas. Maribelle was on last month's L!banner, so the rest of the units from her original banner should qualify now too. But yeah, Silas already has ridiculous Atk and Def, so pairing that with Atk/Def Link and potentially Reprisal Lance would probably get him into 70 Atk and 50 Def wow (plus I better get at least 1 more copy of Silas for merges if this does end up happening). And after typing this all out, L!Ephraim with Shove and Atk/Def Link would also work out really well, so giv me Sumias pls.
And in the event that we do get Echoes characters (specifically Forsyth/Python), then these 500 orbs better put in some work.

Edit: Wait I swapped October and November oops, so the new legendary unit will be Red (still water) and the new green will come out next month. That means Lyn is the legendary green on this banner which is great because I also still need Spd Tactic.


----------



## Midoriya

Welp, I spent a ton of orbs on the Generals of Muspell banner and didn’t get any of the focus five stars.  I did, however, get a five star +HP, -DEF Silvia, and added her to my third team to use against mages and such.  Time to start saving up again.


----------



## Ryumia

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet. If you haven't then here it is and enjoy the video.​
- I tried to see if I could get Halloween Myrrh with my 230+ orbs, but I ended up getting pity-broken by other 5-star units. :T At the moment I currently have like 20 orbs and I need to save up orbs for Christmas banners. Then again... I might pass on that or something. Not quite sure yet. I need more orbs....


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh no, I am dreading arena teams of Veronica and Loki already. Hopefully this Odin is better than the mage one.

But in the paralogue, is that Aversa? <3


----------



## Sothe

Of this cycle of new units, I’m honestly most excited for Aversa, so it’s amazing that she’ll be free. It’s even more amazing that she’s a flying mage, not that I’d expect anything else, but that’s a rare unit type that most f2p players probably don’t have. I never got one until I got S!Tana.


----------



## Thunder

As nice as it is, I can't help but think that her stats are just gonna be garbage


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Thunder said:


> As nice as it is, I can't help but think that her stats are just gonna be garbage



That's an understandable opinion. Free units have always either been a hit or miss. I think Black Knight is still our best free unit we've gotten so far. It's important to note however that that Aversa is not a Tempest Trials free unit but a Grand Hero Battle instead. Grand Hero Battles units are usually pretty good, and correct me if I'm wrong, but they've also each gotten a prf weapon as well. It'll be alright I hope. There no need to panic and immediately assume that she'll be bad. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Thunder

Well, it's always possible, but when it comes to mage GHB units, the best we get are typically slow RES tanks.

Aaaaaaand as I was typing this out we got the stats datamined, this was more or less what I expected.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got Owain on my free summon! And one of his dialogue options goes on forever as he tries to name the summoner. Lol

Also more Niles fails with the paralogue orbs. Now it's 5.5 percent.


----------



## Holla

I?m surprised to say I currently have just over 200 orbs saved up. I?m usually a terrible person that always spends them all so yeah. xD I?m finally happy with my main team so while getting new units would be nice I don?t really have the need to anymore. I?m also happy enough with my Emblem teams too (well I?d like an extra female Kana to kill for Goad Dragons but that?s minor). 

So, I?m now saving in hopes of merging all members on my main team. Arguably the hardest is going to be bunny Chrom as he?s a seasonal but I?m gonna try (I hope they bring him back again). He?s also only +1 sadly. Male Morgan is already fully merged. Silas is currently +4 but I?m not worried about him as he?s in the 4 star pool and I try to pull blue on free pulls. Finally female Grima I?ve been super lucky on legendary banners and she?s already +4 so she will be next priority after Chrom.

Am I crazy or what? xD


----------



## Sothe

Thunder said:


> Well, it's always possible, but when it comes to mage GHB units, the best we get are typically slow RES tanks.
> 
> Aaaaaaand as I was typing this out we got the stats datamined, this was more or less what I expected.



Pretty much what I was expecting, too. She has pretty decent offensive stats so she’d be a pretty good f2p option for flier teams. Meh unit otherwise.



TykiButterfree said:


> I got Owain on my free summon! And one of his dialogue options goes on forever as he tries to name the summoner. Lol
> 
> Also more Niles fails with the paralogue orbs. Now it's 5.5 percent.



Failed getting H!Kagero again with paralogue orbs. Pity broken by Nina on a circle with no green orbs.  At least the gacha gods were nice to you with that free summon!


----------



## Midoriya

Wanted Aversa in feh for a long time now, so it’s great that she’s free.  I’m low on orbs so I’m probably going to focus on saving up for awhile, even if there’s a unit I really want.  Need to work on merging my units more.


----------



## Thunder

Sothe said:


> Pretty much what I was expecting, too. She has pretty decent offensive stats so she’d be a pretty good f2p option for flier teams. Meh unit otherwise.



On the brightside, you get free merges and you dont have to spend a **** ton of orbs just to get her at -atk +def

thanks tana


----------



## TykiButterfree

Holla said:


> I’m surprised to say I currently have just over 200 orbs saved up. I’m usually a terrible person that always spends them all so yeah. xD I’m finally happy with my main team so while getting new units would be nice I don’t really have the need to anymore. I’m also happy enough with my Emblem teams too (well I’d like an extra female Kana to kill for Goad Dragons but that’s minor).
> 
> So, I’m now saving in hopes of merging all members on my main team. Arguably the hardest is going to be bunny Chrom as he’s a seasonal but I’m gonna try (I hope they bring him back again). He’s also only +1 sadly. Male Morgan is already fully merged. Silas is currently +4 but I’m not worried about him as he’s in the 4 star pool and I try to pull blue on free pulls. Finally female Grima I’ve been super lucky on legendary banners and she’s already +4 so she will be next priority after Chrom.
> 
> Am I crazy or what? xD



That's cool, I don't have any +10 units yet. My Niles is closet at +8. Virion could be +10 if I used my feathers on him, but I keep using them on other characters. I had to make an Aversa a 5 star unit. Hopefully I can get the infernal one soon. I am getting close with a guide.


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to pull a +HP/-DEF five star (flier) Nino as my free pull from the focus banner.  Wasn’t expecting that, so that was a nice surprise this morning.  Still saving up orbs for merges.


----------



## SensaiGallade




----------



## TykiButterfree

YAY I finally got Halloween Niles! He is totally going to be my new main unit.

Also this is one of my Inktober drawings that was inspired by Halloween Mia. If there can be a flying healer, why not have an armored healer? lol



Spoiler: Armored Drrz


----------



## Cress

Apparently Silas' birthday is today. I'm still working on mine, but I guess I'll show the progress anyways. 


Spoiler: I've already killed off 2 Sumias for this









I plan on giving his weapon a Spd refine, and then I also want to replace his A slot with Spd/Def Bond. I'd also consider switching over to +Spd IV's if I get one (one of the merges came from a +Spd Silas, but he was also -Atk which is a big no), but +Atk -Res is still solid until I get there. I'm also still not entirely sure what special to use (thinking Aether), but again, Glimmer is fine for now with his absolutely ridiculous Atk stat. 55 base, Atk/Def Link raises that to 61, Reprisal Lance raises it to 67 on the enemy phase. stronkk boi.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Apparently Silas' birthday is today. I'm still working on mine, but I guess I'll show the progress anyways.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I've already killed off 2 Sumias for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on giving his weapon a Spd refine, and then I also want to replace his A slot with Spd/Def Bond. I'd also consider switching over to +Spd IV's if I get one (one of the merges came from a +Spd Silas, but he was also -Atk which is a big no), but +Atk -Res is still solid until I get there. I'm also still not entirely sure what special to use (thinking Aether), but again, Glimmer is fine for now with his absolutely ridiculous Atk stat. 55 base, Atk/Def Link raises that to 61, Reprisal Lance raises it to 67 on the enemy phase. stronkk boi.



Actually jealous, still waiting for some Silas' so I can begin building him. 

Planning a Brave Lance DB4 Build with Chill Def, Galeforce, Heavy Blade seal, a standard EP build with Slaying Spear, Aether, Sturdy Stance, QR/Guard/Atk Def Link and Heavy Blade/QR and a classic Berkuts Lance build. Overall wanting +Atk -spd IVS


----------



## Holla

Really like the look of your Silas build Cress! I wish you luck as you continue to build him. I too am on the lookout for a +Spd one, the one I’m using in the meantime also happens to have the same IVs as yours. He really is fun to use.


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to summon a five star, +HP/-RES Loki with around 13 orbs and have since earned those orbs back and more.  Still saving up orbs for merges.

Also, woah that Silas is strong.


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


>


Legendary Eirika... :0 If only I had the orbs to attempt to try to get her. :T I'm still worried about my 5.25% rate on the new Halloween Banner. I feel like I should just skip on the potential new Christmas banner. Hoping for a Tempest Trial Christmas unit though.

Edit: I got pity broken by a +Res/-HP Ryoma. Finally. That 5.25% isn't going to bother me anymore. Yay.


----------



## Sothe

Managed to pull L!Eirika after roughly 100 orbs. She’s actually the first legendary hero I’ve ever pulled. I usually get pity broken by whichever unit shares the same color as the legendary hero each month.

Unfortunately she’s -Atk, but she is +Def which is actually a pretty decent boon. 31 defense, 6 from ODW, and her weapon’s effect can get her to 40 defense before any spur buffs.


----------



## Ryumia

Sothe said:


> Managed to pull L!Eirika after roughly 100 orbs. She’s actually the first legendary hero I’ve ever pulled. I usually get pity broken by whichever unit shares the same color as the legendary hero each month.
> 
> Unfortunately she’s -Atk, but she is +Def which is actually a pretty decent boon. 31 defense, 6 from ODW, and her weapon’s effect can get her to 40 defense before any spur buffs.


Congrats on getting Legendary Eirika. :] That +Def/-Atk reminds of my Legendary Ephraim since he is also +Def/-Atk too.


----------



## Sothe

I feel like 9 times out of 10 whenever I’m strictly pulling for one hero, I always get bad IVs. But the pitybreakers I get along the way like to come with optimal IVs.


----------



## Holla

Feh channel Announced for Wednesday the 7th at 7:30pm PT. 

Aka 10:30pm for EST. 

All it says is something about new features hopefully it’s something really neat!


----------



## Ryumia

Something new in Fire Emblem Heroes. Check it out if you haven't already.​


----------



## SensaiGallade

Corrin Alts - Were bound to happen eventually
Mikoto - Never expected her to get into the game
Camilla - Why the **** are you here?


----------



## Akira-chan

I haven't been in this thread for awhile but


can we please stop shoving the boob demon in every fates banner. please.


----------



## Sothe

^ I second that. I mean this alt of her is probably my favorite of all of her alts but still, I’m over it.


----------



## Thunder

Don't let Camilla distract you from the fact that we're also getting a 4th Azura


----------



## Akira-chan

Thunder said:


> Don't let Camilla distract you from the fact that we're also getting a 4th Azura



we're getting a forth??? ughhhhh. I can understand the corrin alts somewhat and Mikoto is pretty interesting but we dont need anymore azura or camila. Im tired of seeing them milk these two dry. It's getting annoying. 


All i want is kaden and keaton man ;-;


----------



## Sothe

Still waiting for regular Charlotte


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am not feeling any of the new characters. I am mostly just happy the Azura is a tempest unit so I will actually be able to get her this time. I agree that Keaton and Charlotte should be in the game. I also would like a regular Noire because I didn't really like the summer one.


----------



## Midoriya

Not really interested in any of the new characters.  I managed to pull a five star -HP/+RES Hinoka from the tempest trials banner, however, using my free pull.  I was literally like, “Okay, there’s no way this is going to be Hinoka”.  Then, she literally appeared.  Idk what it is with me and free pulls lately, just seem to be doing well on them.

Also, the Aether Raids mode is really, really cool.  I’ve already started on increasing my lift in it.


----------



## Bluelady

Dammit, I'm already at 4.75% pity rate on the Adrift banner. I just want one M!Corrin, IV doesn't matter. Have any of you reached 5% pity rate before?


----------



## Cress

Spoiler: Open to instantly receive 30 years of bad luck








...oh you want to know the IV's for some reason? +HP -Res and +Res -HP, so exact opposites.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Bluelady said:


> Dammit, I'm already at 4.75% pity rate on the Adrift banner. I just want one M!Corrin, IV doesn't matter. Have any of you reached 5% pity rate before?



My highest was 5.5% and it was one away from 5.75%.  Though I think I am currently at 4.25% on the Halloween banner and this one hasn't given be any 5 stars yet. I hope I get one before it leaves tomorrow.


----------



## Thunder

Cress said:


> Spoiler: Open to instantly receive 30 years of bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh you want to know the IV's for some reason? +HP -Res and +Res -HP, so exact opposites.



but why


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> Spoiler: Open to instantly receive 30 years of bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh you want to know the IV's for some reason? +HP -Res and +Res -HP, so exact opposites.



Okay

But why were you summoning on that banner *for Bartre of all people*


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> Okay
> 
> But why were you summoning on that banner *for Bartre of all people*



I wasn't, I was going for Saber. I meant to click one of the colorless orbs but I went too fast and clicked green instead. Aaaaand he popped up. My pity rate was kinda high so I just finished the circle in case there was something else good there.
And 100 orbs later got me a single Maribelle pitybreaker, altho this one is +Atk -HP so I'll take it, and I'll use my old one for Dazzling Staff fodder.
Before the Bartreing all I got was a +HP -Atk pitybreaker Katarina. Her fodder isn't even that great anymore thanks to grails existing so I don't know what to use her for at all.
Yeah this banner was harsh to me.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Cress said:


> I wasn't, I was going for Saber. I meant to click one of the colorless orbs but I went too fast and clicked green instead. Aaaaand he popped up. My pity rate was kinda high so I just finished the circle in case there was something else good there.
> And 100 orbs later got me a single Maribelle pitybreaker, altho this one is +Atk -HP so I'll take it, and I'll use my old one for Dazzling Staff fodder.
> Before the Bartreing all I got was a +HP -Atk pitybreaker Katarina. Her fodder isn't even that great anymore thanks to grails existing so I don't know what to use her for at all.
> Yeah this banner was harsh to me.



Swift Sparrow. Its on a lot of units but none of them are available at a lower rarity or through Grails


----------



## Cress

SensaiGallade said:


> Swift Sparrow. Its on a lot of units but none of them are available at a lower rarity or through Grails



o yeah I forgot she had that
But I already have a spare Neighrika and 2 spare B!Lyn's so it isn't exactly a skill I'm in need of.


----------



## Akira-chan

no hrigd im gonna cry.


----------



## Sothe

I mean Loki could’ve been on this banner instead of the Redux banner but ok.

Free summoned a Quan. -Atk +Res though. Thanks gacha.


----------



## Holla

Got another Silas on the recent banner so my guy is now +6.






Also was bored the other day and made my fave guy into a Sim. Honestly surprised his hair actually exists in the game without the need of custom content. Boy he really does look a lot like Silas. 






I apologize for the phone pic I was too lazy to take an actual screenshot at the time for some reason.


----------



## SensaiGallade

/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hrid is finally here


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


>


I see... :0 The upcoming Legendary Hero is Hrid. He seems pretty cool to have I suppose.

*Heroes that will appear in the banner*:

*Green*
- Gunnthra
- Summer Innes
- Kana (F)

*Blue*
- Legendary Lucina
- Brave Hector
- Summer Cordelia

*Red*
- Hrid
- Legendary Ryoma
- Laevatein

*Colorless*
- Legendary Robin (F)
- Summer Noire
- Nina

Can't believe that Summer Innes came back. :T I'm still saving orbs for whenever Legendary Eirika comes back or perhaps a potential new Christmas Banner. Then again... I am unsure if I want to spend orbs on a Holiday Banner after my bad luck with the Halloween Banner.

Gonna have to pass on this banner. :X Got to save my orbs for the units I want. The struggle is real for a F2P player.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am really only interested in Innes and Robin. Too bad the ones I like are on different colors. I'm not sure if I feel like trying this banner or hoarding for a chance at Santa Chrom. Legion still wants a Christmas bag. lol

I also summoned a Helbindi on the Surtr banner. I think Helbindi is cooler anyway so for once I thought my pity break was an upgrade.


----------



## Midoriya

The new legendary banner looks interesting... I was going to try and summon Hrid if he was a blue unit, but since he’s not I may just pass the banner to be honest.  Sitting at around 123 orbs while still being F2P since I’ve been saving up for future merges, and I want to add to that amount as time goes on.  Maybe I’ll summon someone from the Christmas banner if there’s a hero I really want.  Who knows


----------



## Sothe

Blue looks really good to me. I’ve been waiting for L!Lucina to come back, so I’ll throw some orbs at blue and hope I can pull her this time. Red looks really good, too, but green and colorless are pretty mediocre.


----------



## Holla

Been doing a major clean out of 5 star units since I?ve been a player since day one and had more units than I was ever gonna be able to build. Today I did my seasonals and this is the result so far. xD 

Spring Xander was a huge disappointment so the bunny role has passed on to Finn lol.
Mae has a Fresh Bouquet cause I really like her and it?s the only blue tome I had (I don?t mean to copy you Cress).
And Effie just had to have the spoon after that FEH channel from ages ago.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ryumia said:


> I see... :0 The upcoming Legendary Hero is Hr?d. He seems pretty cool to have I suppose.
> 
> *Heroes that will appear in the banner*:
> 
> *Green*
> - Gunnthr?
> - Summer Innes
> - Kana (F)
> 
> *Blue*
> - Legendary Lucina
> - Brave Hector
> - Summer Cordelia
> 
> *Red*
> - Hr?d
> - Legendary Ryoma
> - Laevatein
> 
> *Colorless*
> - Legendary Robin (F)
> - Summer Noire
> - Nina
> 
> Can't believe that Summer Innes came back. :T I'm still saving orbs for whenever Legendary Eirika comes back or perhaps a potential new Christmas Banner. Then again... I am unsure if I want to spend orbs on a Holiday Banner after my bad luck with the Halloween Banner.
> 
> Gonna have to pass on this banner. :X Got to save my orbs for the units I want. The struggle is real for a F2P player.



Eirika is returning at the end of January


----------



## HistoryH22

I started this up earlier today. I'm a big fan of the Fire Emblem series so I figured I'd give it a try. So far my four man team is:
*Brave Mercenary Ike (Ike is one of my favorites so yass)
*Takumi
*Hector
*Tharja

I got 5* Lucius in an opening as well. I'm pretty thrilled to have gotten Catria too. The game looks like a lot of fun, though!
(Shame Gregor isn't in the game yet. He's such an awesome character in Awakening).


----------



## Ryumia

SensaiGallade said:


> Eirika is returning at the end of January


Ooh... :0 I guess I need to decide whether I should aim for a Holiday unit soon. Want to get as many orbs to increase my chances to get her.


----------



## Holla

Both Robins will finally be getting new weapons! I’ve spent time building and merging Female and male was my very first summon ever (he’s still that very same +Atk -def one I pulled back on day one). Really glad to see they are getting a bit of a boost as both have been badly powercrept.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Book 3 Feh Channel! It will be 10 Minutes long and will feature a 5 hour maintenance once it starts in game for the release of Version 3.0

*This Feh Channel is at a different time than usual. It begins with the end of this current Arena Season*


----------



## Midoriya

Just moved all my current feh and acpc data to my tablet, and I have to say it’s so much more fun than playing feh on my phone.  Super excited for the maintenance and being able to play book III!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg the new banner really likes me. Since there was a cool colorless unit, I decided to try to get my last Niles. I now have my first +10 unit. And more Eirs than I thought I'd ever get. I am torn between summoning more on colorless and waiting for holiday units.



Spoiler: <3


----------



## Cress

I've summoned 3 5 stars off of Hero Fest so far!
...Except all 3 of them are off-focus units that I didn't want!
And they have bad IV's even if I did want to use them! 
This is why I've moved over to Dragalia more recently
-Atk Ishtar, -Atk Adrift M!Corrin, -Def Myrrh. Null Follow Up is cool I guess but idk who would want it.


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to summon 5 star Robin from the New Power 1 banner using my free pull and 5 star Ike: Young Mercenary from the Ike & Soren’s Battle banner using orbs while I was trying to summon Elincia.  I’m all out of orbs now, so probably going to start saving up again.


----------



## Ryumia

Something new in Fire Emblem Heroes. New Winter Units. Check it out if you haven't already.

- I'm currently conflicted if I should spend my 270+ orbs on this Winter Banner. :T I guess I got some time to decide until then.​


----------



## SensaiGallade

Welcome Winter Cecilia; this upcoming Tempest Trials free unit, and a colourless dagger unit presumed to be armored


----------



## Mr_Persona

Spike Spiegel said:


> Just moved all my current feh and acpc data to my tablet, and I have to say it’s so much more fun than playing feh on my phone.  Super excited for the maintenance and being able to play book III!



I never even bother playing it on the phone cause it will be so small and hard to play cause you can't really see anything then. Also that's why I started the game on tablet instead and that reminds me I should get back on this game cause it kinda have been long time.


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to summon a -HP/+DEF Winter Tharja using my free pull on the Winter’s Envoy banner.  Probably not going to try for any of the other Winter/Christmas units as they don’t interest me that much.  Time to start saving up again.


----------



## Holla

Spike Spiegel said:


> Managed to summon a -HP/+DEF Winter Tharja using my free pull on the Winter’s Envoy banner.  Probably not going to try for any of the other Winter/Christmas units as they don’t interest me that much.  Time to start saving up again.



Nice! I got Winter Robin for my free pull and I wasn’t even hoping to get anything. I too am skipping the new banner. The units are nice, but there’s no one I’m super into and more armors is bleh.


----------



## Ryumia

Spike Spiegel said:


> Managed to summon a -HP/+DEF Winter Tharja using my free pull on the Winter’s Envoy banner.  Probably not going to try for any of the other Winter/Christmas units as they don’t interest me that much.  Time to start saving up again.





Holla said:


> Nice! I got Winter Robin for my free pull and I wasn’t even hoping to get anything. I too am skipping the new banner. The units are nice, but there’s no one I’m super into and more armors is bleh.


Congrats on those free pulls. :] Wish I was lucky to get those kinds of free pulls. I actually spent orbs to get the new Winter units. Was able to get a +Atk/-Def Winter Ephraim with 60 orbs and a +Res/-HP Winter Eirika with only like 100+ orbs. I was going to see if I could try to get one of the first Winter units, but I decided to pass and save up for Legendary Eirika. I'm pretty happy that I have an Ephraim Emblem team now. Hoping for an Eirika Emblem team soon.


----------



## Ryumia

*Edit*: Apparently, I ended up not getting the right video of it and got the some other video that seemed like it was official. Better late than never. Hahaha. XD This is something I can take with me before 2018 ends.


----------



## Midoriya

The new Legendary Banner looks interesting, and there’s a couple units I can summon for merges (like Summer Camilla, Legendary Hector, and Eir), but then again I don’t have a lot of orbs right now, so we’ll see what happens.


----------



## Thunder

ryumia i think you just got bamboozed


----------



## Ryumia

Thunder said:


> ryumia i think you just got bamboozed


Lol. Yeah. XD I did. Saw the new video of it.  Should of checked more carefully next time.






- Apparently it was this one. So... Yeah. I did check more carefully this time.

Comment: After watching this video... Some of the heroes that were this one had been seen in that fake one. So... I guess I didn't mess up too badly. Hahaha. Though... This banner does give me a reason to skip it. Still waiting for Legendary Eirika. :/


----------



## Holla

The video you posted by mistake didn’t happen to be the one by Ghast was it? He’s a Fire Emblem youtuber I sometimes like to watch and it was a neat little project he worked with a bunch of people on.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> The video you posted by mistake didn’t happen to be the one by Ghast was it? He’s a Fire Emblem youtuber I sometimes like to watch and it was a neat little project he worked with a bunch of people on.



It was.  I remember there being a colorless unit that said Ghast.  I thought the previous video was official too, lmao.  Glad that the units are mostly the same, but funnily enough the legendary hero Ghast seems way more interesting than the official variation-of-Azura legendary hero imo, lmao.


----------



## Ryumia

Holla said:


> The video you posted by mistake didn?t happen to be the one by Ghast was it? He?s a Fire Emblem youtuber I sometimes like to watch and it was a neat little project he worked with a bunch of people on.


It was...  The video looked too real at first, so I thought it was an official thing. But... Thunder came to the rescue. I also saw other youtubers reacting to it too. So... I am a little relieved by that.



Spike Spiegel said:


> It was.  I remember there being a colorless unit that said Ghast. I thought the previous video was official too, lmao. Glad that the units are mostly the same, but funnily enough the legendary hero Ghast seems way more interesting than the official variation-of-Azura legendary hero imo, lmao.


I agree you about Ghast. Kind of wish it was a thing. But... Oh well.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ooh I like all of the colorless units. I may try summoning a bit on that banner. I am only interested in Azura if Gray Waves is stealable.


----------



## Ryumia

TykiButterfree said:


> Ooh I like all of the colorless units. I may try summoning a bit on that banner. I am only interested in Azura if Gray Waves is stealable.


I wish you a lot of luck if you do plan to spend your orbs on that banner. :]


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ryumia said:


> Lol. Yeah. XD I did. Saw the new video of it.  Should of checked more carefully next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Apparently it was this one. So... Yeah. I did check more carefully this time.
> 
> Comment: After watching this video... Some of the heroes that were this one had been seen in that fake one. So... I guess I didn't mess up too badly. Hahaha. Though... This banner does give me a reason to skip it. Still waiting for Legendary Eirika. :/



Keep saving your orbs, Legendary Eirika is returning next month


----------



## Holla

I think most of us will agree xD


----------



## Thunder

im probably pulling for my flier team tbh


----------



## TykiButterfree

Hey, there are some cool Feh wallpapers on Club Nintendo right now and they don't cost any points. My phone's background is now Hel.


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> im probably pulling for my flier team tbh



this was a mistake


----------



## Midoriya

Managed to gather around 30-40 orbs today from all the new stuff and spent them all on the legendary banner for merges, but sadly didn?t get any of the units I need.  That?s okay, there?s still time.  Also, I started off the current Aether Raids season with three successful 5v5 defenses in a row, so I must be doing something right with my set up I guess, lmao.


----------



## Ryumia

- Found out these units were coming by a friend of mine on Discord. Naesala will be a GHB unit when this banner comes. I really want to get Leanne, but I am saving for Legendary Eirika. Only have like 300 orbs saved up. :/


----------



## Midoriya

The beast heroes look interesting, but I’m low on orbs, so I don’t think I’ll be summoning for them.  Before the legendary banner left, however, I got some good merges in and I also ended up summoning a -HP/+RES legendary Azura: Vallite Songstress unintentionally.  Now I just need a red-colored legendary hero to complete a legends team I’ve been working on.  I also tried the Christmas banner again and ended up summoning Santa hat Chrom to complete a holidays-themed team I’ve also been working on.  Other than that, just been working on climbing the tiers in Aether Raids.


----------



## Ryumia

I did my free summon for the new banner and I got a +Atk/-Spd Leanne. So... I guess I don't have to worry about spending orbs for Leanne since I got her as my free summon. Not gonna risk my orbs for any of the other units or a different IV Leanne. Orbs for Legendary Eirika.


----------



## Ryumia

Apparently, I did spent some orbs on the beast unit banner and didn't get any new beast units. Though... I only spent like 12 orbs. It wasn't worth it for me to spend a lot of orbs. Got the GHB unit Naesala and made my Leanne his ally support.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I wonder what will happen next in book 3


----------



## TykiButterfree

The pair up missions are really fun. I didn't realize you could battle with less than 4 people. For some reason the 10th stratum is easier fighting with the pair team than one of the theme teams.

Also the new voting thing is weird. I messed up my pick on the first day because I didn't realize you could scroll the screen. Can't they just do a list again like choose your legends?


----------



## Midoriya

Is it just me or are all the banners very unappealing right now?  And no Valentine’s Day banner either.  Wyd, feh?  At least I’ve been able to save up a large amount of orbs because of this though.  I wonder if I should start playing Dragalia Lost?


----------



## Holla

xRileyx said:


> Is it just me or are all the banners very unappealing right now?  And no Valentine?s Day banner either.  Wyd, feh?  At least I?ve been able to save up a large amount of orbs because of this though.  I wonder if I should start playing Dragalia Lost?



The Greil?s Devoted banner is the Valentines banner along with the return of last years Love Abounds banner.

What I?m annoyed about is how our guaranteed free 5 star unit we will get from the Find and Vote thing is entirely random. I?m only interested in one of the 4 winners and odds are I?ll get someone I don?t want. They should have done it CYL style imo.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> The Greil’s Devoted banner is the Valentines banner along with the return of last years Love Abounds banner.
> 
> What I’m annoyed about is how our guaranteed free 5 star unit we will get from the Find and Vote thing is entirely random. I’m only interested in one of the 4 winners and odds are I’ll get someone I don’t want. They should have done it CYL style imo.



Oh, didn’t know that.  For some reason I thought the Greil’s Devoted banner was just part of a random paralogue they decided to throw at us, lmao.  Well, hopefully something good is coming up that I can spend my orbs on.  And I agree, I liked the CYL style more than the way they’re doing it now.


----------



## Nerd House

I've been playing for about a year, I just collect and promote 5 star units. xD
I've cleared most content though.


----------



## Midoriya

Finally, a banner I’m interested in.  I spent around 70-80 orbs on the new Kitsune and Wolfskin banner and managed to summon a 5 star +HP/-DEF Selkie.  The -DEF isn’t too much of a problem as she already has low defense to begin with.  Probably a good unit to use against magic attackers and also she’s officially the first beast type hero I’ve summoned in feh.  I was going to go for more on the banner, but I’m out of orbs now so I’m going to work on saving up again for future banners and merge needs.


----------



## TykiButterfree

How is it choose you legends if you can't actually choose your legend? I got my 4th choice... 

I did manage to get more than 1 Keaton though. That banner likes me at least. Should I merge them or give Niles special spiral? He currently has desperation for his B slot and I wasn't sure which one is better. Niles's weapon refine makes him much more evil. I love the flashing blade effect.


----------



## Nerd House

I pulled that Halloween Myrrh, I wanted Duma.
And then my roommate pulled Duma.


----------



## Midoriya

Alaros said:


> I pulled that Halloween Myrrh, I wanted Duma.
> And then my roommate pulled Duma.



I ended up pulling Duma as well.  I wanted to pull Lyn though, lmao


----------



## Holla

I wanted Myrrh. Pulled Duma (my second choice so not too bad). Then on my third normal pull on the banner I got Myrrh. I’ll take it.


----------



## Ryumia

Out of the four units for the 2nd Anniversary banner... I wanted Halloween Myrrh and end up getting her with +spd/-atk. Pretty sad that I didn't get the IVs I wanted for her, but at least I was finally able to get her after spending so many orbs for her when the Halloween banner made its appearance. I was also able to get a +hp/-atk Innes. Still hoping for a better Innes at some point... I spent like 48 orbs on War of the Tacticians A Banner trying to get Katarina, but ended up getting +atk/-def Olwen and +def/-hp Eldigan.

In any case... I found out this video was out on Reddit, so I decided to present here in case anyone hasn't seen it yet.






I am kind of tempted to spend my 400 orbs for this banner, but at the same time I want to save my orbs for Brave Alm and Brave Micaiah. :T I'll think it over while I still got the time and hope I don't regret it later once I have decided.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Halloween Niles is back! Don't make me buy orbs game. At least there are less pity break options on this banner.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Wanted Myrrh from the free pull to fix my -Atk one, but got a +Def/-Spd Duma instead, which is pretty good. Then proceeded to pull for Myrrh. 320 Orbs later, no Myrrh  Really wish they let us choose which unit we wanted.


----------



## Holla

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Wanted Myrrh from the free pull to fix my -Atk one, but got a +Def/-Spd Duma instead, which is pretty good. Then proceeded to pull for Myrrh. 320 Orbs later, no Myrrh  Really wish they let us choose which unit we wanted.



I really wish I could send you some of my luck! I also got a Duma, but then also continued to pull for Myrrh afterwards for a merge. No Myrrh after that many orbs is really unlucky. I hope you manage to get one at some point.


----------



## Midoriya

The voting gauntlet this time around was pretty fun.  I ended up supporting Morgan the whole way through and I guess I chose correctly, because Morgan ended up winning.  The next new banner looks interesting and there’s probably a unit or some units that I’m interested in summoning from it.


----------



## Cress

I ended up caving and spent $20 for a last chance at another V!Soren since my pity rate was at 4.75%. Good news, I got 3 5 stars with those orbs! Bad news, none of them were Soren!

+Res F!Morgan. I could do some mage tanking thing with her but I'll prob just fodder her tome off instead.
+Spd Linde. Right after Delthea's refine comes out and I was considering giving it to her, I get better Delthea. And she has better IV's than my Delthea's +Res. Seriously rip Delthea.
+Def V!Ike. I got him with my last 4 orbs since I wasn't able to quit and do another summon anyways, and picked red in the off-chance I got Ike. Aaaaaand it actually happened wow. That's gonna be another merge for him because there's VERY few armor units that I care about, and none of them would want Special Fighter (really the 2 units that use the skill the best are the 2 units that already have it on their base kit).


----------



## Ryumia

Just found out that this video is out and decided to share the video in case anyone hasn't seen it yet. Pretty relieved that the upcoming Spring units of this banner aren't any units that I want since I am saving my orbs for the Brave units. Though... If I did want to pull on this banner then I would want to pull for Spring Marisa. My current orb count is kind of getting close to 500 orbs.


----------



## Holla

Finally really happy with my Silas merge project. Once I have enough Dragon Flowers I’ll be sure to post my final result here!


----------



## Holla

Silas would like to wish everyone a happy Spring!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I wanted a regular Bruno, but I'll try for an Easter one.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Spring Festival is back, so if there's any seasonal units from Year 1 that you want, prepare to save for them at any point!


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> Silas would like to wish everyone a happy Spring!


Oh I guess it's time to bring out my cursed Spring set then!


Spoiler:  Warning: 30 Attack


----------



## TykiButterfree

I know this probably isn't the best idea, but now Virion can make people "Die with magnificence!"


----------



## SensaiGallade

FEH Channel today at 4:30am BST, around 13 hours from now!. Its said to be 14 minutes long!


----------



## SensaiGallade

New Heroes, we also have a Forging Bonds starting the same day and Haar is being introduced to the game as a GHB the following day


----------



## Holla

Did my free pull first thing in the morning while waking up for work. I saw who it was and I was like ?oh just a Nino?... a few seconds later once I was a bit more awake I realized it was actually Pegasi Nino. xD

I?m really happy cause while I already had her she had bad IVs and I use her on my main flying team. The new one is +atk -spd so I?ll be merging the old one into her to fix the bane.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I finally got Bunny Bruno. <3 He's totally going on my calvary team. Now I have a bunch of orbs from the promo because I wanted the 20 k feathers.

Sorry, but I hate flying Nino right now. I got her twice on the banner with Grima and Surtr. And I already had her.


----------



## Ryumia

Finally reached the 600 mark on orbs. I got a +Atk/-Def Ranulf by using a summon ticket. He was the unit that I wanted if I could pull orbs on the Out of Gallia banner if I couldn't get him with summon tickets. Though... I'm not sure how I want to build him yet.


----------



## Holla

For the first time ever I finally made it to arena tier 20! (I normally hover between 17, 18 and 19). I know in the end it’s not really a big deal and I’m nearly certain I’ll drop back down next time but still nice to finally make it.






I only made it due to one of the bonus units being on my main team. Kinda annoyed bonus units make all the difference. Oh well.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> For the first time ever I finally made it to arena tier 20! (I normally hover between 17, 18 and 19). I know in the end it’s not really a big deal and I’m nearly certain I’ll drop back down next time but still nice to finally make it.
> 
> I only made it due to one of the bonus units being on my main team. Kinda annoyed bonus units make all the difference. Oh well.



Nicely done!  I’m only tier 14 in the arena, but then again I don’t really battle in the arena anymore.  I’m currently in tier 17/18 on aether raids and trying to tier up there, but it’s difficult.  It’s really awesome that you were able to accomplish this though.


----------



## Holla

xRileyx said:


> Nicely done!  I?m only tier 14 in the arena, but then again I don?t really battle in the arena anymore.  I?m currently in tier 17/18 on aether raids and trying to tier up there, but it?s difficult.  It?s really awesome that you were able to accomplish this though.



Thanks! I only battle in arena for the 5 consecutive rewards to be honest. If I go up a tier great, or if I go down oh well. Only got lucky this time as I was in 18 at the start of a season with a good bonus unit so I was able to move up twice before the rotation changed.

As for Aether raids I agree it?s really tough. I had to fight really hard to make it to 19. Since then I?ve just been trying to at least stay there but I?ll be honest I barely do. Good luck though!


----------



## Ryumia

Just found out that this video is out and decided to share the video in case anyone hasn't seen it yet.​


----------



## Thunder

if you took the skill descriptions from flora's kit, you could probably fill a page in a novel, yeesh.


----------



## Holla

Thunder said:


> if you took the skill descriptions from flora's kit, you could probably fill a page in a novel, yeesh.



Kinda reminds me of when they added the beast units. Whatever you do don’t read their weapon descriptions you won’t get that minute of your life back.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Next Legendary Hero banner featuring Alm's first alt!


----------



## Ryumia

Oh... :0 I am a bit tempted to summon on this banner, but I have to try to resist since I am saving my orbs for the new Brave units. Hope I can manage to stay in control.


----------



## ZetaFunction

I'm probably only gonna pull for L!Alm and W!Eirika and dump the rest of my orbs for Felicia merges and a Flora...

Darting Blow 4 looks so good though, I'm tempted to pull for fodder.  Why do you have to make it so hard to choose IS fffs
(I wonder if darting blow 4+3 would make Leo usable.... so many ideas...)


----------



## TykiButterfree

Wow, so many free summons and I still can't get any of the choose your legends characters. I am sad that the ones I want are all on colorless. It has so many bad pity breaks.


----------



## Holla

Got 2 Brave Celicas for free so far (first free summon and then one of my tickets). Don?t really want her so more DB4 fodder. Also went in with the few orbs I had and got a Marshmallow Sheep (aka Genny) from the picnic banner. So I?m happy.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I blew around 100 orbs and got pity broken once, but I got Brave Veronica today! And she happened to be neutral. I can't wait to abuse abyssal guides.


----------



## Ryumia

The best units I got from the Year-One CYL Hero Fest and Year-Two CYL Hero Fest banners were: Ninian and Brave Ephraim. I was aiming for Brave Lucina in the Year-One CYL Hero Fest banner since she is the only CYL Year-One unit that I need left. Brave Veronica is the unit I am aiming for in the Year-Two CYL Hero Fest banner since it would be nice to get another great healer. Only summoned on Green once then received a +DEF/-HP Brave Ephraim. Not sure if I should merge my neutral one with the new I got... Probably shouldn't yet though.

My current orb count is 797. That's the highest amount that I have ever saved. Hope the Year-Three CYL units are worth it. Skipping Alm and Legendary Alm hurts. Just have to hope that they aren't releasing new Ephraim alts before CYL 3 are out. That would hurt even more if it were to happen. :T


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ryumia said:


> The best units I got from the Year-One CYL Hero Fest and Year-Two CYL Hero Fest banners were: Ninian and Brave Ephraim. I was aiming for Brave Lucina in the Year-One CYL Hero Fest banner since she is the only CYL Year-One unit that I need left. Brave Veronica is the unit I am aiming for in the Year-Two CYL Hero Fest banner since it would be nice to get another great healer. Only summoned on Green once then received a +DEF/-HP Brave Ephraim. Not sure if I should merge my neutral one with the new I got... Probably shouldn't yet though.
> 
> My current orb count is 797. That's the highest amount that I have ever saved. Hope the Year-Three CYL units are worth it. Skipping Alm and Legendary Alm hurts. Just have to hope that they aren't releasing new Ephraim alts before CYL 3 are out. That would hurt even more if it were to happen. :T


Wow that's a lot of orbs! I currently have 160 and I thought I had a lot. I am trying to hoard for whenever Halloween Niles shows up again. Though I am also interested in wedding Charlotte.


----------



## Ryumia

TykiButterfree said:


> Wow that's a lot of orbs! I currently have 160 and I thought I had a lot. I am trying to hoard for whenever Halloween Niles shows up again. Though I am also interested in wedding Charlotte.


Yeah. I thought saving like around 200+ orbs was a lot, but saving up to 700+ orbs really blew me away. Grateful that there weren't many units that I wanted that have been released. I wish you luck getting the units you want.

---------------------------​
In any case... I caved and spent like 97 orbs. My current orb count now is 725 orbs. I was trying to get Legendary Alm and Brave Veronica. Ended up geting a +Spd/-Def Brave Celica, a +Hp/-Spd Winter Eirika, and +Spd/-Atk Legendary Roy. These weren't units that I wanted to get, but it's a lot better than getting units that I _really_ don't want. Thank goodness for that.

I'm in a weird position now with having 2 Celicas (1 Brave Celica & 1 Fallen Celica) and no Alms. :T I guess I know who my free summon of CYL Year 3 is going to be now. Guess they'll have to survive without Alm for a while.

Trying the Pair-Up thing with my Legendary Roy was pretty cool. Kind of curious on who the next Legendary unit is going to be after Legendary Alm.


----------



## Ryumia

Just found out this banner is coming up soon. Put this video on here in case anyone doesn't know.

------------​
If I could use my orbs for this then I would definitely aim for Mareeta and Berkut. But... I still got to save for the new Brave units. Good thing this banner isn't tempting enough for me to summon on. Ooh... Fallen Delthea is the free unit. Just found that out somewhere on YouTube. Love getting free units.


----------



## ZetaFunction

Ryumia said:


> ... Ooh... Fallen Delthea is the free unit. Just found that out somewhere on YouTube. Love getting free units.



Not only that, but she's actually strong af for a GHB unit.  Her PRF makes her compete with other blues, and since she's easily merged, I'm debating building a +10 fallen delet.  We'll have to see though, but it's looking really good, ngl


----------



## TykiButterfree

I got a Berkut, but he was attack down. I kind of blew my saved orbs trying to get any other Berkut to fix this. I got 2 lance Hectors, a Sumia, and Adrift Corrin instead. He is pity breaking me as much as Halloween Niles was omg.

Also is this the attack down banner? Like 3 or 4 of my friends in this game have one of the new fallen units as their main character and they are all attack down. Whyyy???


----------



## Grand Concubunny

Quest for Berkut is a bust

You're tearing me apart, Berkut!


----------



## Ryumia

Found out that the new banner is Bridal banner. Check it out if you haven't already.

----------​
I plan to skip this banner because I'm still saving orbs for the CYL 3. At least... I can get the free unit in Tempest Trial. The free unit is Bridal Louise. She's from Fire Emblem: The Blazing Blade. The artwork for her is really gorgeous. Can't wait for the Tempest Trial to arrive.


----------



## Ryumia

The new Mythic Hero that is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. Check it out if you haven't already.

----------​
This one is another skip for me yet again. I'm determine to stick to saving my orbs for CYL 3. Getting closer and closer to the 800 orb mark. Though... It would be nice to get Brave Hector if I was to use my orbs to summon on the Mythic Hero banner.


----------



## Holla

Was hoping for Naga but got pity broken by New Year Gunnthr? instead. Not too mad as I really like the artist’s style (they also did the art for Bride Caeda) and I didn’t have her yet. -Atk but that’s honestly nothing new to me.


----------



## Midoriya

I haven’t played FEH in a solid couple months, but I decided to pick it up today and got the welcome back gift of 20 orbs.  I summoned on the banners with 23 orbs and didn’t get anything, but then I earned orbs from the new story chapter and paralogue, summoned again, and got these two heroes.

A -Atk/+Def Idunn is one of the ones I got, and I also got the new Bride Fjorm, which I’m really happy about.

Going to ease my way back into the game now that I don’t have too much going on and see what else I’ve missed.


----------



## Ryumia

Spoiler: Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (06/06/19)













Spoiler: Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes (From a Future Past)










Thought I should share these videos on here. Check these out if you haven't watch them already.

-------------------------------​
- I'm really excited for some of the weekly revival banners. There's some units that I would like to get that I haven't gotten as well as some units that I would like to get again. Would like to get more Hectors for Distant Counter, a better IV for Innes, and more Ephraims in order to 10+ him. Maybe I could get lucky and get them on my free summon. Probably not.... :T Can dream though...

The Concert Hall is going to be a fun feature; however, it's probably gonna take a long time to get all the music though.

Rokkr Sieges seems interesting from how it is shown in the video. Not sure if I'll like it or hate it. 

 - The From a Future Past banner is a skip for me. Not interested in these units in particular. Plus... I am still holding out for the CYL 3 units. My orb count is really close to 900.


----------



## Thunder

god i hope cynthia doesnt suck


----------



## Bluelady

Dammit! Three of my Awakening kids' spouses are in that banner. With only 60 orbs I'm going to have to snipe for either Nah, Brady, or Yarne.


----------



## TykiButterfree

This is the best accessory ever. It looks great on any hero. Lol


----------



## Ryumia

The new summer units. Check it out if you haven't already. Ylgr is going to be the free summer unit.

----------------------​
- The summer banner is another skip for me. The units look nice though, but I don't think I would use them that much. 

- I was able to get the Concert Hall in Aether Resort. Changed the Home Screen music with the free music. Can't wait to get more music from there. Already have an idea of which ones to get first.

- My orb count is now up to 980. Getting close to 1,000 orbs.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Wow, the free hero from getting 3 Houses is lame if you have a sibling. Only one person can get it. It should be from a save file, not registering the game on Club Nintendo.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I was annoyed it was at 4.25% but then this happened. Now I can make an aether raid defense team of summer guys. Lol


----------



## Holla

Anyone still playing?

I managed to get both Python and Forsyth from the recent new banner. I’m pretty happy about that as SOV is one of my favourites.


----------



## Midoriya

Haven’t played feh in awhile as I kind of gave up on mobile games to be honest... I may redownload it though because I heard you can get a FREE five star Byleth in Fire Emblem Heroes if you have Fire Emblem Three Houses.


----------



## Holla

Shinichi said:


> Haven’t played feh in awhile as I kind of gave up on mobile games to be honest... I may redownload it though because I heard you can get a FREE five star Byleth in Fire Emblem Heroes if you have Fire Emblem Three Houses.



Yeah you definitely get the free Byleth. He’s pretty sweet too as his Sword is amazing and he also comes with Distant Counter.


----------



## Midoriya

Holla said:


> Yeah you definitely get the free Byleth. He’s pretty sweet too as his Sword is amazing and he also comes with Distant Counter.



I’ll probably end up redownloading it then... I was wanting to redownload Pocket Camp as well, so might as well redownload them both.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ryumia

Holla said:


> Anyone still playing?
> 
> I managed to get both Python and Forsyth from the recent new banner. I’m pretty happy about that as SOV is one of my favourites.


Yeah. I still play Fire Emblem Heroes. Spent like 160+ orbs for Halloween L'Arachel. I was originally going to aim for Halloween Ilyana, but decided to get Halloween L'Arachel instead. Bit tempted to try to get Silque since having more healers is great for me. Though... I rather save for Christmas units or something else.

Congrats on getting Python and Forsyth.


----------



## Holla

Ryumia said:


> Yeah. I still play Fire Emblem Heroes. Spent like 160+ orbs for Halloween L'Arachel. I was originally going to aim for Halloween Ilyana, but decided to get Halloween L'Arachel instead. Bit tempted to try to get Silque since having more healers is great for me. Though... I rather save for Christmas units or something else.
> 
> Congrats on getting Python and Forsyth.



Thanks! Halloween L’Arachel looks pretty awesome, she’s probably my favourite of the new Halloween units.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have been trying to get Halloween Niles merges, but I have been having bad luck on all of the Halloween banners. Only one Niles and one pity break in probably around 300 orbs. The new Halloween banner is at 3.75% and nothing yet. The only interesting thing is I free summoned Azura while trying to get Elise on the revival banner.


----------



## Holla

I decided to build a Rebecca. Yes I know Norne is better bst wise and I did have one, but I never used or had any attachment to her in Shadow Dragon/New Mystery. Meanwhile, I?m currently playing Blazing Sword for the first time and I?m really liking Rebecca. 

So far she?s +Atk iv with Death Blow and Bouquet Bow and I must say, she hits pretty darn good for such an old powercrept unit.


----------



## Thunder

Ryumia said:


> Yeah. I still play Fire Emblem Heroes. Spent like 160+ orbs for Halloween L'Arachel. I was originally going to aim for Halloween Ilyana, but decided to get Halloween L'Arachel instead. Bit tempted to try to get Silque since having more healers is great for me. Though... I rather save for Christmas units or something else.
> 
> Congrats on getting Python and Forsyth.



i got pitybroke so bad on that banner because im stupid and wanted better ivs/ez ar win hector. i paid for it because i have hubert and kaden now. on the brightside i have two larachels now who will only ever get used for my GC brigade.


----------



## Holla

I'm liking Gordin's new refine. Only problem I have is my old +10 build was a dedicated speed build. It surprisingly still works well with the skills I gave him. I just need to find him a new iv. +spd isn't doing him any favours with the -5 speed from his new bow. I already switched out his speed seal for an attack one and that greatly helped.


----------



## Flyffel

Yeah Gordin wants +Atk now for sure.

I have now 420 orbs saved counting for Duo Ninan (one day...). I'm hoping to +10 it (with F2P orbs, I'm F2P). I wonder if they would do Duo Ninian&Nils.


----------



## Ryumia

Thought I should share this video on here. Check this out if you haven't watched it already.
The GBH unit is Cormag from what I've found out.
Here are the neutral IVs for the units that are coming soon.

[*Edit*: Here's a video that features voice clips for these characters that are coming soon.]

-------------------------------​
I'm actually quite excited for this banner since this is a Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones banner. I was originally going to save up more orbs for when Winter Ephraim and Winter Eirika comes back around, so I can at least get a +1 merge of each of them. But... I am totally okay with spending my 700+ F2P orbs on this banner, however; I am putting a limit to how much orbs I am going to spend. Saving orbs for when I can get more copies of Legendary Ephraim, so I am hoping that Fire Emblem Heroes don't make anymore Ephraim alts while I save orbs.

My top priority for this banner is definitely Duo Ephraim since Ephraim is my personal favorite Fire Emblem character. I have every version of him in Fire Emblem Heroes so far and still working on my Ephraim Emblem team. Pretty excited to try and summon for Duo Ephraim.

If I can spare some orbs after getting Duo Ephraim then I'll probably try and summon for Ewan or Gerik. Haven't decided which one yet and will worry about that after I get Duo Ephraim. Once this banner comes out... The gap of how many Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones characters that I am missing would now increase. Only missing 4 at the moment: Spring Marisa, Summer Innes, Summer Tana, and Halloween Dozla. I do plan to get these units that I am currently missing at some point.


----------



## Thunder

Everyone's art on this banner looks really good, save for Lyon looking super awkward just kinda chilling behind Ephraim. They really did Cormag justice with his art.


----------



## Holla

I'm glad to see that Python was demoted. He's definitely going on my list for my next merge project.


----------



## Holla

Speaking of Python, just got a 4 star +Atk copy. I also managed to get ideal ivs for my Gordin and Chrom (both already +10 but I want to change their ivs). Just need the feathers.


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: I summoned on the new banner and was able to get Duo Ephraim just like I wanted. It took me 131 orbs to actually get Duo Ephraim; however, his IV was +HP/-ATK and that made me very upset. So... I ended up getting a neutral IV Duo Ephraim with 195 orbs later. Adrift Male Corrin (+RES/-ATK) and Ylgr (+HP/-ATK) had pity broke me when I was trying to get Duo Ephraim. Pity broken by Adrift Male Corrin for the first Duo Ephraim and pity broken by Ylgr for the second Duo Ephraim. Though... I was able to get a 4-star Bantu (+ATK/-SPD) and a 4-star Valbar (+DEF/-SPD) while summoning on the banner. I had 717 orbs before I used my orbs to summon on the new banner and the current amount of orbs I have now is at 391. Only wanted to spend around the 200-300 mark, but I went a bit over than what I wanted. Spent 326 orbs on the banner. I'll probably not gonna try to get Ewan or Gerik after getting my neutral IV Duo Ephraim. Not really sure about it yet. Going to make my final decision on the last day of the banner.


----------



## Holla

It's been hard to save up orbs for Spring Chrom. But is been going sort of ok. I need 5 more of him so it's not too bad but I am a bit worried as he shares a colour with Spring Camilla. I have Camilla at +1 I'll be so mad if I +10 her and not Chrom. I'm glad colour sharing is much more rare on new banners nowadays.


----------



## Holla

I'm still bummed I haven't had a chance to play Binding Blade yet as I don't know any of those new heroes. I'm glad we are getting more heroes from the the game though.


----------



## Midoriya

Spent more than 100 orbs since returning to the game and finally got...



Spoiler












An IV neutral Tethys from the oldest current banner.  I was originally planning on saving up my orbs, but I’ll add her to one of my sub teams.  There’s several heroes in particular from some of the new banners that I want to summon, so I’ll be doing that instead of saving up my orbs (F2P life, amirite?).


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: So... I had decided to use orbs to summon Ewan and I ended up getting a +DEF/-SPD on him. :T He didn't have the IVs that I wanted on him, but I am really glad that I was able to get him since summoning to get him was quite painful. It took about 238 orbs to get him. I got worried that I would be pity broken because the rate was getting pretty high for me. At the moment... I only have 258 orbs and I probably won't summon when Legendary Ephraim comes around. Not sure if the amount of orbs I'll get by then would be enough since my summoning luck is kind of bad right now.


----------



## Holla

I really wish Lene wasn't in the five star pool. If I could get my orbs back for every time she pity broke me at a high pity rate I'd have a ton of orbs. 

I straight up just send her home now without a second glance.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really wish Lene wasn't in the five star pool. If I could get my orbs back for every time she pity broke me at a high pity rate I'd have a ton of orbs. 

I straight up just send her home now without a second glance.


----------



## Holla

Feeling quite indifferent in general about the latest Feh channel. The new mode doesn't look terrible but isn't all that exciting to me either.

While I do like the new book 4 style it does feel awkward in a Fire Emblem game, though thankfully it's just heroes at least and not a main game. I do like the new free hero we are getting but after already having Legendary Azura she feels way too similar. I wish she had been a different tome colour at the very least. I will probably ditch Azura once I get Peony as I didn't really like Legendary Azura's design all that much anyways and I rarely use her outside of training new units. Even if people will still consider Azura superior after Peony drops.

Also, I know I'm in the minority of players who are attracted to males more so than females, but where are the guy fairies at? Sure I'm long used to the female bias the series seems to have but you couldn't even give us one new main male OC along side Peony? I'm kinda getting bored of single main female leads. Oh well.


----------



## Ryumia

Spoiler: Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Dec. 4, 2019)













Spoiler: Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes (Book IV Begins: Peony and More)










 Other videos to check out: FEH Book IV Trailer - Tips & Trick for Mythic Hero Peony - Voice Clips for an Upcoming Enemy & Upcoming Units

--------------------------​
Here's my thoughts about the upcoming stuff that coming to Fire Emblem Heroes:


*Mjolnir's Strike*: This new mode kind of feels like a voting gauntlet + aether raids mode to me. It's a bit weird, but it is also kind of interesting. I am willing to gives this a shot since the mode doesn't really seem bad based on the Feh Channel video.
There's also a new item to receive in the game called Divine Codes in this new mode. I wonder what these would be used for... :T Though... It seems like it's hinted to stock up on them based on what Feh had explained.

*New Heroes*: The new heroes that are coming soon are from Fire Emblem Thracia 776. I actually don't know anything about Fire Emblem: Thracia 776, but it is nice to see new heroes from different Fire Emblem games. Also... I like how they arranged the upcoming banner video for these upcoming new heroes that we'll have a chance of getting. The video didn't reveal all the heroes all at once like in past banner videos. So... That's a really nice change and I hope it continues from here on out.
*Mythic Hero Peony*: Peony's design is very cute and her voice is nice too. Can't wait to get her then train her up and test her out. Plus... She'll most likely be used in F2P guides, which makes training her even more worth it.

*Book IV Trailer*: Watching the Book IV Trailer was... um... interesting. It wasn't something that I was expecting at all. I saw some stuff about the trailer on Reddit and some people had called it like FEH: Winx Club Edition or something of the like. Thought the same way when I saw the trailer and I am wondering what's to come for Book IV once it is out.
*Triandra and Plumeria*: I personally like both of their designs, but I prefer Plumeria's design over Triandra's design. Something about Plumeria's design just lures me in. In any case... Triandra's voice clip is out already to listen on, so I'm pretty sure that we'll be fighting Plumeria at some other chapter of Book IV.

Overall... The upcoming content for Book IV is alright to me. Not surprised that they added lots more female units over males. Though... It would have been nice to see at least one male fairy instead of just having it be all female. That's just my opinion on that aspect. I guess maybe they're saving that idea for another time or something since waifus over husbandos to gain more money.

*Update*: I am close to getting 400 orbs at the moment. Continuing to save my orbs whenever Legendary Ephraim comes back around.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am feeling stupid. I played the new story missions on Lunatic to do the other quests and didn't realize the free Peony was already out. I saw her in guides and when I looked back on the story mode, I found her in the normal difficulty. The one time I didn't play normal or hard as a way to hoard orbs... derp.

I also summoned Christmas Sothis which is cool since I couldn't get regular Sothis. The Christmas one is also more amusing so that is a plus. Hopefully I can get a Christmas Chrom too. Legion really wants the Christmas sack for a weapon. lol


----------



## Ryumia

The new units that are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. Check the video out if you haven't already.
These new units are characters from the game called Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE in case you didn't know.
Itsuki is stated to be a Tempest Trial unit.

-------------------------------​
I was a bit surprised when I heard that these units were possibly coming to Fire Emblem Heroes before this video was uploaded. Just heard some speculation about it and that was basically it. Not sure how other people who play Fire Emblem Heroes reacted to this news.

Don't really have much an opinion when it comes to these units. The artwork for them is really nice. But... The banner is a definite skip for me since I'm saving orbs for any Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units that I am currently missing and for a Legendary Ephraim. Though... If I did want to summon on the banner then I would definitely aim for Tsubasa. Her songs were quite nice in Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE and pairing her up with Itsuki would be great.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: I currently have 824 orbs at the moment. Still waiting for Legendary Ephraim to come back around.


----------



## Thunder

im pretty sure the most amount of orbs ive had at one time is like 200-ish, i dont have very good self-control

luckily this banner is pretty skippable for me


----------



## Midoriya

Thunder said:


> im pretty sure the most amount of orbs ive had at one time is like 200-ish, i dont have very good self-control
> 
> luckily this banner is pretty skippable for me



Trust me, I have even worse self-control.  I’ve never even made it to 200 I don’t think XD

Anyway, I just started playing again for the first time this year and caught up on all the story missions and paralogues.  I got Peony and a bunch of orbs from everything.  None of the other banners interested me that much, but I had around 90 orbs and wanted to see if I could get Tsubasa from the newest banner.  I ended up being able to get her with around 10 orbs remaining.



Spoiler











Now I’ll probably save up again until a new unit comes along that I really want... which probably won’t be too long from now, lol


----------



## Alienfish

Thunder said:


> im pretty sure the most amount of orbs ive had at one time is like 200-ish, i dont have very good self-control
> 
> luckily this banner is pretty skippable for me



Dunno if I ever had that but yeah my self-control sucks more I think xD

also yeah i kinda started again bc i needed something more brainded stuff to relax on and going alright, they def fixed the game to the better..and yeah i love peony idc how crappy/good she is i love my hippy fairy


----------



## Ryumia

A new Mythic Hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm pretty excited for this banner to come. Legendary Ephraim is going to be on this banner and I can't wait to summon for him again. I currently have a +DEF/-ATK Legendary Ephraim. So... I am hoping to get rid of the -ATK on him or hope that I get a +ATK Legendary Ephraim. The amount of orbs that I currently have is at 968. If I wasn't trying to get all the current Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units that's in Fire Emblem Heroes then I would definitely try summon as many Legendary Ephraim units that I can and hope I can get to a +10 on him. He's a unit that I like using a lot whenever I play Fire Emblem Heroes and he is also my summoner support unit. My goal for this summons is to not go too over the 300 orbs mark.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: I just summoned on the banner and I was able to get a Legendary Ephraim. It only took 42 orbs to get him. And... He's +ATK/-DEF. I have been blessed on this banner. I currently have 927 orbs at the moment. Time to save up more orbs for the next Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones unit that I plan to get.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​

*Choose Your Legends: Round 4* - The results for this Choose Your Legends ended up being a Fire Emblem: Three Houses sweep. I wanted Eirika to win CYL 4, but it is what it is and maybe she'll win in CYL 5. In any case... I'll probably pick Dimitri as my free CYL 4 unit since I personally like him the best out of everyone that has won.


*3rd Anniversary Hero Fest* - It's really cool that I'll get another shot to possibly getting more CLY units. Hope I get some decent units when I try summoning on these banners if I don't get my desire CYL units.
*Part 1 (CYL 3 Winners)* - The goal for this one is to aim for another Brave Camilla and possibly get Brave Eliwood if possible. Currently have +HP/-DEF Brave Camilla and +DEF/-HP Brave Camilla.
*Part 2 (CYL 2 Winners)* - The goal for this one is to aim for Brave Veronica since she's a pretty good staff unit and it would be quite nice if I were to get her. Hoping the IVs are okay if I do get her without spending my orbs.
*Part 3 (CYL 1 Winners)* - The goal for this one is to aim for Brave Lucina. The reason for that is because she is the only CYL 1 unit that I am currently missing. It would be nice to have her in my collection of heroes.


*3rd Anniversary Daily Bound Hero Battle Revivals & Summoning Event Revivals* - There's like 18 different daily bound hero battles and I guess 18 summoning event revival banners. Cool. More orbs and more units are always welcome.


*3rd Anniversary Reward Maps* - Another opportunity to earn more orbs for future summoning for the next Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones unit. These rewards map is stated to be themed on the 13 entries in the Fire Emblem series of games.


*3rd Anniversary Guaranteed 5-star Special Hero Summon* - I was hoping that I would get a Spring Marisa, but I ended up getting +SPD/-HP Bridal Tanith when I summoned for this one. Not what I wanted; however, the IVs on her aren't bad.


*3rd Anniversary A Hero Rises* - Chose Duo Ephraim as my first vote for this. Wasn't really thinking much when I voted for him, but I did get a nice wallpaper of him after I voted for him. Not really sure who I will choose to keep my votes on though... There's gonna be a voting gauntlet of 8 units to help determine the unit that everyone will get. Hoping the free unit is going to be a good unit.


*2020 Valentine's Banner* - The chosen game for the 2020 Valentine's Banner is Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia. Alm is chosen as the Duo unit with Celica. Faye, Conrad, and Rudolf are also on this banner along with Silque (who is the Tempest Trial unit). Valentine's Conrad is also available as a 4-star unit. This banner is a skip for me since I'm working on my New Year's resolution goal for this game.


*Feh Pass* - Feh Pass is going to be a subscription-based service that's coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. There's going to be five benefits that one can get if you pay like $9.49 USD per month. The benefits that's explained in the video isn't enticing enough for me to want to spend money for it. Then again... I don't really spend money on this game anyways, so I am not too worried about the Feh Pass. Lots of people on twitter and reddit have voiced their opinion on this upcoming new service.


*Divine Codes* - Divine Codes will be used to compile Combat Manuals of various heroes. Pretty interesting feature I guess.
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: I guess it was a pretty alright announcement with the exception of the Feh Pass. Nothing here is going to make me want to spend any orbs that I will earn during all of this. I already had spent 114 orbs on the Mythic Lif Banner after I got my +ATK/-DEF Legendary Ephraim. Ended up getting a +SPD/-HP Legendary Lucina. Time to continue to save orbs for Spring Marisa.


----------



## Flyffel

Feh Pass is terrible, it doesn't only ruin the anniversary celebration which is great otherwise, it leaves a bad taste on the whole game which I have played daily for three years now. omega yikes


----------



## SensaiGallade

The Feh Pass is a Y I K E S. The features such as Rewind and Auto-Start shouldn't be paywalled, especially when they're free in other gachas such as Dragalia Lost.

The summoner support thing is whatever, just makes clearing some content easier I guess. And the quests are nice, 50 Heroic Grails and 120 Divine Codes twice a month.

What's interesting to me is the Resplendent Heroes. I will say this; locking buffs to older units sets up a pretty bad precident for the game. That being said, you get 2 5* heroes a month (maybe even 3 if you subscribe at the right time) and all the copies of said units you own will be Resplendent, e.g. all Cordelia's owned will be Resplendent if subscribed. Another thing is that you keep the Resplendent Heroes even if you cancel the subscription.

To be honest, I'd only recommend the Feh Pass *if* there are 2 Resplendent Heroes you really like featured. You can take that opportunity aswell to purchase any past Resplendent Heroes you like aswell.


----------



## Alienfish

Flyffel said:


> Feh Pass is terrible, it doesn't only ruin the anniversary celebration which is great otherwise, it leaves a bad taste on the whole game which I have played daily for three years now. omega yikes



Yeah I mean PC was bad and now they had to ruin this. But I agree with Aaron if there is someone you want really much why not try it (only reason I caved for PC plans were because hydrangea cookie and they like rereleased it once when i wasn't playing sooo)

(also whoever got tanith im jelly af)

trying to get that microwavin girl from a star is born since i got the other three but im about to give up lol


----------



## Alienfish

Also wow that new plan is really scummy, even though you can "abuse" a couple of time (thanks aaron) it seems like they have to do this because they improved other things and further ruin/jumping the bandwagon. Also the fact that some goals requires you to be in it.. like okay no.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg feh pass is so dumb. Now it is like look here are rewards you could have cleared, but you can't accept them unless you buy the subscription. Why are you even showing me the quests?! This just makes me want feh pass even less.


----------



## Flyffel

Whenever I return to the home screen, I see that Arabic numeral -- 6 -- on my fountain. Forever doomed to stare at that unholy physical incarnation of P2W: it taunts me, reminding me that one whale is worth 10,000 of us F2P scum. For eternity and longer I shall tap, expecting to be rewarded. Instead only misery awaits, reminding me again that I can't have Cordelia's art fixed until the day I sacrifice my firstborn to the tyrannical owl we call GOD.

My units gather in the hall, bewildered. "There are quest rewards, unclaimed!" they shout. "Why would you forsake the fruit of our toils?" they cry. I have no answer. None that they would understand. I cannot explain the invisible chains that bind my prizes, for they have no concept of The Owl and Its machinations. So they stand, unknowing and ignorant of the promise land that waits behind the Wall of Pay.

Do You enjoy my suffering? Are You satisfied holding the things I desire most mere inches from my face, and yet impossibly far away? Is there some purpose to Your cruel games, or am I merely a toy? So many questions I have and yet You simply sit. Perched. Sleeping. Resting peacefully in a mockery of the sleepless chaos You have inflicted upon me.

And yet I return, broken and tired, to this hall. This temple of orbs is my prison, and I cannot run from it more than I can run from the air I breathe. Like a puppy to its abuser -- an addict to his dealer -- I RETURN. Again collecting what badges and trinkets The Owl allows me to forfeit back to It. The digger of my own grave, I log in. As all my senses fade, I see nothing but The Owl, and hear nothing but the one sound that pierces the veil:
FeEEEeEEEEEeHHHHHHHhHhHhHhHHhhHh


----------



## Ryumia

The new Valentine's Banner is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.
Click this link for the voice clips of the new Valentine's units.  

-------------------------------​
I'm obviously going to skip this banner when it comes around due to my New Year's resolution for the game. Though... If I were to summon on this banner then I would definitely go for Valentine's Faye and Duo Hero unit Alm. Having another Alm alt would be a great addition to my collection of heroes and Valentine's Faye looks really nice here. Can't wait to get Valentine's Silque when the Tempest Trial+ arrives to Fire Emblem Heroes.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: The amount of orbs that I currently have is at 936. During the 3rd Anniversary Hero Fest Part 1 Banner with my tickets... I was able to get a +DEF/-SPD Brave Camilla and a +SPD/-RES Brave Camilla. Did try a bit to see if I could get a Brave Eliwood, but luck wasn't on my side on that one.


----------



## Holla

I spent about 30-40 orbs on the new Valentine banner. Free pulled Alm/Celica which was sweet (-spd iv but I'm learning to not let bad ivs bother me too much anymore). Not long after got 4 star Conrad (who I've since promoted to 5 star), and the circle after that I got Phina (I didn't want her but she's a pretty good dancer and I didn't have her, so I can't complain). Overall a really lucky banner for me considering I was Hoping to get Alm/Celica but I also wanted to save my orbs.


----------



## Alienfish

that duo hero is so nice and flower crowns -w- but yeah not gonna waste more til i got paid lol..

also i guess indeed that plan is worth if there is someone you need or just need 5* ones you really like but yeah it's just scum and the quests should def not be locked behind it. i kinda caved and that auto battle thing is sadly worth it when training units lol


----------



## Midoriya

I just recently saved up around 30 orbs today from doing the new Romance Whirlwind paralogue.  Went to the summoning banners and decided to summon on the brave heroes one, and ended up getting five star Brave Camilla with around five orbs remaining!



Spoiler












So happy I got her to be honest, because now I?m probably going to end up replacing Veronica on my main team with her.  Then my main team of heroes will consist of male Byleth, Legendary Hector, Brave Eliwood, and Brave Camilla.


----------



## Flyffel

I guess I could show what I have built so far but idk if you guys are even interested. lol


----------



## Holla

Flyffel said:


> I guess I could show what I have built so far but idk if you guys are even interested. lol



I love getting to see other people’s builds. If you feel up to it you should post a couple of them.


----------



## Alienfish

Grats on Camilla! Got a couple of pity breakers last night and today but ehh better than nothing maybe someone needs their skills, shrug. At least I'm building some a star is born units, sadly i never got mamoru or whatever her name was but i love those chicas


----------



## Flyffel

Holla said:


> I love getting to see other people?s builds. If you feel up to it you should post a couple of them.


Okayyyy but I broke my phone today. orz

It's drying in a bag of rice now, let's see if it works in two days... *cries*


----------



## Midoriya

Just played again daily and summoned five star Mareeta using my free summon on the New Power banner.  Up to around 34 orbs saved up now.



Spoiler


----------



## Flyffel

447 orbs saved up for Brave Ike... 


Yeeesh I wish I could summon Mareeta, her B skill would be amazing to fodder off!!


----------



## Thunder

150+ orbs on b!ike merges and i got pitybroken by another yarne, hell yeah thats exactly what i was pulling for


----------



## Flyffel

Thunder said:


> 150+ orbs on b!ike merges and i got pitybroken by another yarne, hell yeah thats exactly what i was pulling for


If you want Brave Ike, it's better to wait for the 4% revival banner in March. Since there are only 3 units that share the 4% focus you will actually have even better chances of getting him compared to 4 heroes sharing a 5% focus on Hero Fest!

I'm hoping to get 5 copies in March so Brave Ike would become my first 5 star exclusive +10!


----------



## Ryumia

The new units that are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not entirely sure if I want to skip on this banner. I'm really liking Nils; however, he's color-sharing with Fiora. It makes me remember the time I got pity-broken by Performing Inigo fives times during a Performing Arts Banner rerun when I was trying to get Performing Azura. So... I'm not sure if I want to experience a deja vu moment to try and get Nils at all. I wanted to get him for a potential team idea I had in mind.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: The amount of orbs that I currently have is at 1026. I was able to get a +ATK/-SPD Brave Veronica with 25 orbs during the 3rd Anniversary Hero Fest Part 2 Banner. Got pity-broken by a +DEF/-RES Surtr during the Weekly Revival 17 banner when I was trying to get another Innes. Spent 65 orbs on that banner. Not sure if I want to keep trying for another Innes, so I am just going to wait until the last day of the banner to decided on that. Hoping to get Brave Lucina with the rest of the tickets for the 3rd Anniversary Hero Fest Part 3 Banner. I originally wasn't going to spend orbs on during the anniversary, but during the 3rd Anniversary Hero Fest Part 2 Banner I really wanted to get Brave Veronica and kept summoning for a little while. With the Weekly Revival 17 Banner, I wasn't sure when Innes was going to come back around and thought I should try to see if I can get him. Welp... There goes my whole "not gonna spend anything during the anniversary" mindset. Hahaha.


----------



## Flyffel

The new dagger unit looks really interesting gameplay-wise... but I gotta keep saving orbs so I can merge Brave Ike!

edit: I got three green orbs on the golden ticket session today and managed to get a Brave Ike!! Only 4 more to go, this should be doable in March with my currently 470 orbs!


----------



## Midoriya

Just pulled summer Laegjarn using my free summon on the new Focus: Double Special Heroes banner.



Spoiler











Sitting at around 65 orbs now.


----------



## Alienfish

^dang grats i want that hottie ;D

also yeah got some nice 5 stars recently including male and female byleths which are always nice ;3 also got like one 5 star and two 4 star conrad valentines so thats good merges coming up ayy


----------



## Midoriya

Just pulled Rowdy Squire Luke using my free summon on the Focus: Heroes with Stance Skills banner.



Spoiler


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh no, the stupid feh pass quests are still there. Stop showing me game. I don't care! It just makes me LESS likely to get it.


----------



## Alienfish

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh no, the stupid feh pass quests are still there. Stop showing me game. I don't care! It just makes me LESS likely to get it.



i still have it bc i kinda wanted to try it and it's sadly helpful :/ (i think they are new for now though since we got the new hero there as well)

also ugh trying for nice stuff on double special hero banner and i think my rate is like 9.50% now lmfao


----------



## Ryumia

A new legendary hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Okay. This upcoming banner has a unit that I want and that unit is Gerik. He's one of the units that I am missing in my collection of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units. Gunnthra and Legendary Lyn are in this banner with him, so I am kind of worried that I'll be getting them over Gerik. The amount of orbs that I hoping to spend would be below 300 orbs since I'm gonna be saving orbs for Spring Marisa.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: The amount of orbs that I currently have is at 932. I actually spent like 200 orbs getting a better IV Ewan on the Heroes with Stance Skills banner. The first one that I've received on the banner is a +DEF/-HP Ewan while the last one (2nd one) is a Neutral IV Ewan. I decided not to get a better IV Innes because I felt like I spent too many orbs for a better IV Ewan. It was kind of sad that I had to skip out on him, but I'll just have to wait until he comes back around at some point again. Nils is also someone I'm skipping out on for the same reason as why I didn't try to get a better IV Innes. Maybe I'll try to get him at some point in the future or something...


----------



## Alienfish

^tried on that banner got either like non blue choices or crap lol :c


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: Okay. Had summoned on the Legendary Chrom banner and I was able to get the unit that I wanted (Gerik). He's +ATK/-HP. It only took 179 orbs to get him and now I can cross him off my list. I've also received other 5-star units on this banner and those are: a +HP/-RES Legendary Alm (already have a +ATK/-HP one), a +RES/-SPD Legendary Lyn, and a +DEF/-HP Legendary Julia. Some surprising 4-star units I've gotten on the banner are: a +HP/-ATK Echidana, a +SPD/-DEF Norne, and a Neutral IV Python. Overall... I'm pretty happy that I got the unit that I wanted as well as not spending over 200 orbs on the Legendary Banner.


----------



## Holla

I managed to get two Chrom both are plus speed though lol. Merged the two guess I’ll play around with life and death or something to help make his speed more workable. I feel like his base enemy phase kit is a bit awkward personally especially since he should have dumped more of his speed into his defenses like Duo Alfonse did.

Oh well as a big Chrom fan I’m just happy to have gotten him honestly. ^_^


----------



## Flyffel

Spoiler: open me!











While I haven't shared any of my other 5*+10 units yet, I'll share this now because with the revival banner I just completed my first five star exclusive +10 unit!

And it is... Speedy Brave Ike! With Brave Lucina and Peony support he reaches high speeds (up to 61-65 speed max, 61 being easy and 65 quite hard) and with Null Follow Up he denies doubles granted by any stupid weapons or skills the enemy may have like Bold Fighter. With Sol (two charge, further accelerated by brave Lucina) he immediately heals up some of the damage that he took from the enemy and Urvan reduced that damage by 40% in the first place. Atk Smoke further lowers the attack of follow-up enemies swooping in.

With one Eir and one Peony you have to imagine him having +10 HP, +4 Spd and +5 Res for Aether Raids.

Edit: OMG I didn't realize on my phone how huge the picture is, I hid it in a spoiler now. :'(


----------



## Alienfish

^grats to everyone above.. on the other hand i got skimpy bathsuit Lyn on that master pity rate banner earlier so i'm def glad  intended to save some orbs but tbh i wanted to get that rate down so i don't have to think abt it


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.
Other Videos to Check-Out: Tips & Tricks for the Upcoming Banner Units - Voice Clips for the Upcoming New Heroes
Stats for Upcoming Heroes: [Click Here]

-------------------------------​
Pretty neat that the upcoming units that are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes are from Fire Emblem: Three Houses. Found out that these units were coming to the game from reddit. I won't be using my orbs on this banner and just use my free summon/tickets. But... if I was going use my orbs on this banner then I would aim for Ferdinand and Bernadetta since I have Edelgard in my collection of heroes.

Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.


----------



## Thunder

-hp +atk lys from the annette ticket, best luck i've had with this game in a good while


----------



## Holla

Resplendent Sophia looks so good! I'm glad I have started her as a +10 project recently as she is my fave unit from Binding Blade.

She releases on my birthday too bonus!


----------



## Ryumia

The new Spring Banner is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
This'll be another banner that I will be skipping over. I'm still sticking with my New Year's Resolution of getting every Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units that are currently in this game. The next Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones unit that I need is coming back in like a week or so. I think... So... I'm pretty excited for Spring Marisa to come back around and get her when I get a chance to summon for her. Not sure who I'd want to summon for on this banner if I wanted to summon on it. Maybe Spring Fir or Spring Est... The Duo Hero Idunn could be great to get as well.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.


----------



## Nerd House

So far I've got every Duo unit in the game except for the first one (Hector + Lilina). Wonder if any of them will ever be featured in a banner again so I'll have a chance to get them?


----------



## Holla

The very first Spring banner returns on Tuesday here’s hoping Camilla plays nice so I can finish +10ing my first seasonal unit (Spring Chrom). He’s at +5 right now (original copy was from a legendary banner ages ago, 2 were from the rerun two years ago and I got another 3 from last years rerun). I’ve been lucky and only gotten 2 Camilla over the years. Here’s hoping for good luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The very first Spring banner returns on Tuesday here’s hoping Camilla plays nice so I can finish +10ing my first seasonal unit (Spring Chrom). He’s at +5 right now (original copy was from a legendary banner ages ago, 2 were from the rerun two years ago and I got another 3 from last years rerun). I’ve been lucky and only gotten 2 Camilla over the years. Here’s hoping for good luck.


----------



## Lazaros

I haven't touched FEH in quite a while? Don't get me wrong, I still love the series, but FEH just seems like it turned into a quick cashgrab, especially with the ... questionable 5* rates and the FEH pass. Yeah, I get it, it's a gacha game, and yeah, Nintendo wants money but FEH kinda lost it's charm and/or appeal to me by now? idk. I just get the feeling other gacha games are more generous, but what can you do, FEH is FEH and I still like to play it from time to time.

Here's hoping I don't randomly summon another spring Camilla. @_@


----------



## Ryumia

The new Mythic Hero Banner is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not entirely sure if I want to summon on this banner. So... I'll just stick to the free summon for now. Though... Having another Legendary Roy would be nice to have and the new Mythic Hero seems kind of interesting to me. Probably would make red and colorless my top priority if I was to use my orbs for this banner. I'll probably stick to a 300+ orb limit though. Possibly... a 150+ orb limit. Still deciding if I want to make a Blue Lions team or not. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count is at 995 orbs. I was able to get a +Atk/-HP Spring Marisa and a +Hp/-Spd Tethys on Regal Rabbits revival banner with 56 orbs. I'm really glad that I am getting so much closer to my goal of obtaining every Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units that's currently in the game. Only need Summer Innes, Summer Tana, and Halloween Dozla to complete it. I was also able to get a free summon +Def/- Res Claude on the Edelgard & Dimitri's Battle banner. Not sure if I want to try to get Dimitri while the banner is still available. I was thinking of making a Blue Lions team, but that would mean I would have to pull for Annette too.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I like to use this mode to up unit supports. I am so excited Narcian can finally support himself. Lol


----------



## Holla

Well I spent 800ish orbs on the returning OG Spring banner. Camilla didn’t play overly nice but she did stop showing once I had exactly enough to +10 her (I didn’t really want to but could have been worse). At least I finally finished my Spring Chrom!

In 800 orbs I got:

Sue as a free summon
Non focus pity breakers Ranulf x2, OG Ephraim, Ylgr, OG Lucina, Yarne
Focus pity breakers Spring Camilla x9, Spring Xander x4
Goal completed Spring Chrom x5

Total 5 star units: 24

Edit here he is:


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.
Other Videos to Check-Out: Feh Channel (Mar. 30, 2020) - Feh Channel (Apr. 2, 2020)

-------------------------------​
I'm kind of conflicted if I want to go for Midori or Lilith if I choose to summon on this banner. I do want Forrest too, but I think it'll be better for me if I were to go for the other two units. Though... I haven't fully decided if I want to summon on this banner yet because what was said in the Feh Channel  (Apr. 2, 2020) about younger versions of other characters along with young Marth and young Caeda. Plus... I am also saving up a bit for when Legendary Ephraim comes back around. Couldn't decide if I wanted a +Def merge or a +Atk merge, so I decided maybe I should get both since I couldn't decided on which one that I wanted to keep.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 939 orbs. I've spent 120 orbs on the Mythic Hero Banner (Bramimond: The Enigma). I was aiming for Bramimond when I was summoning, but ended up getting a +Def/-Spd Legendary F!Robin and +Atk/-Spd Thrasir. Decided not to go for a Blue Lions team because I was kind of worried that I'll spend more than what I wanted when trying to summon. So... I rather not take the risk to get them and just wait until they come back around again if I am comfortable to summon for them. Not if I'll have orbs for them though...


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
After watching this video about these upcoming heroes... I kind of want to summon for these heroes more than the latest fire emblem fates units. Not entirely sure just yet. Thinking of waiting for the upcoming legendary hero video to be release first before making a decision. Probably would put a limit of 150+ orbs if I were to summon at all since Legendary Ephraim is coming back around next month. And... I really do want to save some of my orbs for that. Plus... The Choose Your Legends 4 units and the two Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones summer units that I am missing. I have so much to consider when making my decision to summon.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 1,036 orbs. I ended up getting +Spd/-Def M!Byleth as my free 5-star Hero for the Fire Emblem Leads. The summon circle I had for it was 1 colorless and 4 reds, so I ended up picking a red one since I didn't want anyone on colorless. I actually wanted the heroes from the green pool for the Fire Emblem Leads. Haven't summoned on the New Heroes: Journey Begins banner yet. Waiting until the last day of that banner to see if I want to use up enough orbs to get a free 5-star focus hero.


----------



## Ryumia

A new legendary hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Okay. Legendary Edelgard's art looks really nice. 100% going to have to pass on summoning for this upcoming legendary hero banner though. Spent too many orbs on the Focus: Double Special Heroes banner for one particular unit and I'm focusing on saving my orbs at the moment. Not sure if I'll want to summon for her if she comes back around. It all depends if they'll add more Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units. 'Cause if they're adding them then I am definitely going to summon for them.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: The amount of orbs that I currently have is at 705. Spent 462 orbs to just get one copy of Halloween Dozla (+Spd/-Atk) on the Focus: Double Special Heroes banner. Ended up get better IVs for Tethys (like I wanted) and three copies of Winter Eirika (the IVs on them are pretty good). I somewhat regret summoning on the banner due to the amount of orbs it took for me to reach my goal. I was originally going to stop at 250+ orbs, but I felt so determined to get the unit I wanted. Just need Summer Innes and Summer Tana to complete my collection of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units. Might skip out on getting another Legendary Ephraim since I spent too many orbs. Though... I was able to get a Midori with one of my summon tickets in the New Heroes: Journey Begins banner. Overall... I'm kind of happy, but I am also kind of bitter. I'm sure this feeling will blow over once I save up more orbs for Summer Innes and Summer Tana.


----------



## Holla

I’m glad to see that Bride Cordelia is coming to the limited time manuals. I’ve had her since she was released in year one as my very first seasonal but she has the dreaded +Spd -Atk IV set. Whenever I’ve tried to get her a merge Bride Lyn has always pity broke me so I’m glad I can finally fix the bane on my oldest seasonal.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Holla said:


> I’m glad to see that Bride Cordelia is coming to the limited time manuals. I’ve had her since she was released in year one as my very first seasonal but she has the dreaded +Spd -Atk IV set. Whenever I’ve tried to get her a merge Bride Lyn has always pity broke me so I’m glad I can finally fix the bane on my oldest seasonal.


Pretty glad about this as well, she’s still my favorite despite being power crept to oblivion and is still a staple of my team. I started out with the opposite boon/bane of yours but was lucky enough to get a extra copy during the first legendary banner. Haven’t gotten another copy of her since then though and I have tried to pull for her during the yearly reruns.


----------



## chainosaur

This arena season is turning out to be amazing for me, what with the bonus baby Marth in rotation. My +6 fully decked out boy just annihiliates most arena core threats and the rest of my own core gets to just sit back and chill. I may actually squeak into T21 this time.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm really happy that Lyon got an alt in this game and I am definitely going to summon on this banner to get him. Really glad that he is a green unit since I do want to get more of Ross. Most definitely going to go for the 40 summons in case Fallen Lyon doesn't show up for some time. If I do get him pretty early then I might just call it quits and not do the entire 40 summons. Haven't really decided on that yet. Might go for Fallen Julia or Fallen Ike if I do the 40 summons for this banner. That is if I get Fallen Lyon pretty early during my summoning sessions.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 822 orbs. With the free summon tickets for A Season for Picnics banner... I was able to get Valentian Catria (+Res/-Spd) and a 4-star Rath (+Spd/-Atk). I originally was going to save the free summon and the free summon tickets, but I had the urge to want to summon and just used all the free summons I had. Only summoned on Reds and Greens whenever possible for that banner.


----------



## chainosaur

Holy moly this is a spicy banner, I would love just about any of them, especially Ike (driven insane by Lehran's Medallion? Very very interesting). I definitely can't say no to Fomortiis Lyon either.

Gonna have to crack out the wallet for this one because I'm orb broke from chasing baby Marth merges... oof.


----------



## Hyoshido

Male Corrin getting the love he deserves, this banner is a straight up W
Gotta try and get a few of him


----------



## Holla

I won’t be pulling on this one (other than tickets) despite being a huge fan of fallen alts. Going to actually start saving now (hopefully). With my tickets though I will probably aim for Julia. If I somehow get Ike I will likely fodder him imo.

Despite not really pulling for them they all look great though.


----------



## chainosaur

Hopefully Ike comes easy to me like Berkut did last year. Berkut just kicked down my door and fell into my lap like... three times with no struggles. Praying to the gacha gods for luck!


----------



## Hyoshido

Went 225 orbs (I recently started fresh) and didn't get Corrin at all during those and I'm a little frustrated about that
I got him from the 40 summons tho, but I want one with IV's :/ Hopefully I'll get him normally after a bit more grinding


----------



## Anine

Wanted to get the new Lyon for his Rouse atk/res 3, but got a new 5* Hilda instead. Now I'm unsure if I should make my current Hilda +3 or use her skills on someone else. Choices, choices. 

Still no good Cherche for me either, despite pulling almost exclusively on greens for a year. I just want a + attack one game, please.


----------



## chainosaur

Got a Lyon and a bunch of less than stellar pity breakers. Still a little ways off from being able to spark for a free Ike but... come on, just one angry beefy boy? Please?


----------



## Ryumia

During one of my free tickets of A Season for Picnics banner I was able to get Saber (+Def/-Atk). Pretty cool. In any case... I was able to get a Fallen Ike (+Spd/-Def), Sacred Memories Eirika (+Def/-HP), and a Fallen Hardin (+Res/-HP). Fallen Lyon was the unit I chose after the 40 unit summoning session. I was basically doing full summoning circles to save the amount of orbs that I have to spend. Only spent a total of 135 orbs on this banner and currently have 722 orbs at the moment. Time to clean up my barracks then level up my Fallen units and do more Forging Bonds.

Found out that Sanaki will be the next Resplendent Hero in the game. Pretty interesting choice for a Resplendent Hero.

---------------------------------------------

Check these links down below too:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Dark Burdens*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dark Burdens (Corrin (M), Lyon, Julia, Ike, Ashnard)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Ashnard - Mad King [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Dark Burdens Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Dark Burdens Units [Neutral IVs]*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Duo Hero Micaiah's artwork is really nice. It is definitely my favorite artwork for Micaiah in this game. Rafiel being added into the game is definitely pretty cool. He is the 4-star focus unit for the banner. So... It's something to think about if I do plan to summon on this banner. Hinata is the Tempest Trial+ unit and he's an axe unit. Haven't decided if I want to spend orbs on this upcoming banner yet. I'll just wait until the last day of the banner to make a decision. Overall... I think this year's Bridal Banner looks nice and I can't wait to hear the voice clips of these units.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 793 orbs. I was able to get a free +Atk/-Res Ayra on the Weekly Revival 10 banner.


----------



## Ryumia

The new Mythic Hero Banner is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Pretty excited for this upcoming banner since Legendary Ephraim is making a comeback. Haven't fully committed to wanting to summon on this banner just yet. My goal for this banner is to not spend over 200+ orbs if I do plan to summon on this Mythic Banner. Hoping I don't go over my spending limit to get the unit I want if I do plan to summon. Definitely don't want a repeat of the Double Special Heroes banner. Don't want to spend too much since I am saving for Summer Innes and Summer Tana as well as for some of the CYL4 units.

Mila's sprite artwork looks really nice. Though... The chosen artwork design for Mila in this game is a really _interesting_ choice.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count is at 887 orbs. So... I made the decision to not use any of my orbs for the Bridal Beloveds banner since I am thinking of summoning on the upcoming Mythic Banner for a chance at another Legendary Ephraim. Though... I don't mind if I accidentally get another Legendary Lucina or Legendary Julia if I don't get the ideal unit that I want. There's also the revival banner of the Three Houses units (Dimitri, Edelgard, Claude, and F!Byleth) that I was also thinking of summoning as well. It has the free 5-star unit after 40 summons. My other goal was to make a Blue Lions team in Fire Emblem Heroes. Also... Annette is on the upcoming Mythic Banner too. Really thinking about this.


----------



## Holla

I mostly plan on saving during this Mythic banner, though I’d really like a Lucina merge since mine is -Atk. Last time I pulled blue on a legendary banner it was hell I had to get Chrom on his release and I ended up getting a pile of Julia and Azura before finally getting 2 plus speed Chroms.

Not sure if I’m gonna pull yet or not...


----------



## Alienfish

ughh got bridal fjorm when i was trying to tanith, not that i ever got enough blue's to summon on though


----------



## Taj

Ngl Mila has some loopy art, but I’m in it for Lif. Times Pulse would be so lovely to have on my Sonya


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> I mostly plan on saving during this Mythic banner, though I’d really like a Lucina merge since mine is -Atk. Last time I pulled blue on a legendary banner it was hell I had to get Chrom on his release and I ended up getting a pile of Julia and Azura before finally getting 2 plus speed Chroms.
> 
> Not sure if I’m gonna pull yet or not...



As a follow up to this, the banner was super nice to me. I only spent around 20ish orbs before getting my Legendary Lucina merge, so I’m super happy. She also came with a +Atk iv and my old one is +Spd so I have a good choice of copy to keep either way.


----------



## Ryumia

^^ Congrats to you. :] 

-------------------------------​
I've spent 283 orbs on the Mythic Banner and I wasn't able to obtain the ideal unit that I wanted. Fortunately, I was able to get two copies of Legendary Lucina (one is +Atk/-HP and one is +Spd/-Res) and one Legendary Eliwood (+Atk/-Hp) out of it. Plus one merged my +Atk/-Hp Legendary Lucina with my old +Spd/-Hp Legendary Lucina. Overall, I am somewhat disappointed on my haul and will just continue saving my orbs for the other units that I want. I'll try again in September for Legendary Ephraim if I feel like I have the orbs to summon for him. It is currently stated that he'll come back again in September along with Legendary Lucina. Hope I don't get her when I try again for Legendary Ephraim.

I was actually close to being tempted to summon more after spending 283 orbs then I told myself that I'll probably end up with another Legendary Lucina if I did. So... I am pretty proud of myself for being able to resist spending  more my orbs on this banner.

*Update*: My current orb count is at 623 orbs. Praying that the Summer's Arrival revival banner will be good to me.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was quite relieved when I first saw the thumbnail for the video because it wasn't a Sacred Stones banner. Sometimes I worry that a random Sacred Stones banner is going to pop up outta nowhere. In any case... This upcoming banner gives me a chance to save more of my orbs for Summer Innes and Summer Tana as well as some of the CYL4 units. I'm quite close to getting all the Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units in the game.

It was interesting to me that the English voice lines for Say'ri wasn't in the video trailer, but it did say that the English voice lines will be implemented in the game at some point.  I wonder what the English voice lines for Say'ri is going to be like.

I was a bit surprised to see Mirabilis showing up in the trailer. Her English voice seems nice. Can't wait to hear Mirabilis' English voice lines.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 696 orbs. My orb bank is safe for the time being now that I've seen the trailer video.


----------



## Thunder

this the weirdest goddamn banner i've ever seen lmao tf are you doing there mustafa


----------



## Taj

I got screwed in Arena Assault by some guy named NoobLegend29 and am furious

That being said this banner is nice, probably the best Anna art yet but I'm still saving (my low orb count) for the Sonya rerun in a couple weeks


----------



## Ryumia

Something new in Fire Emblem Heroes
Check this video out if you haven't already.

*Check out these links down below too*:
*FEH: Voice Clips - Book IV Midpoint (Anna, Say'ri, Mustafa, Mirabilis, Gangrel, Emmeryn)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Gangrel - Plegia's Mad King [Showcase]*
*Book IV Midpoint Units [Neutral Stats]*
*All New Refines*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #9 (Roy)*

-------------------------------​
Pretty surprised when I saw this video of Book IV (Realm of Nightmare) on Youtube. On Reddit... There was some hype about a potential FEH Channel then it ended up being something else instead. I'm kind of curious on what's going to happen moving forward in Book IV.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 724 orbs. Still going strong on saving my orbs for the units that I want. I ended up getting a +Atk/-Def Larcei and a +Atk/-HP Mirabilis when I used my free summon and the 9 summoning tickets for the Book IV Mid: Mirabilis and More banner.


----------



## Alienfish

Ugh been trying to get Tanith got like all the other banner guys :^)))) This game likes me it was one of the most wanted units for me when I got back in it but ..no ripperoni lol


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Special Heroes (Summer Passing)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Mia and Marth*

-------------------------------​
*2020 Summer Banner (Part 1)* - I was kind of surprised when I saw this summer banner. Didn't expect more Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units to come so soon. I'm still aiming for Summer Innes and Summer Tana. Definitely going to summon on this new banner. Hoping to get Summer Lute and Summer Selena. I would add Summer Joshua to my list as well, but I am not sure how lucky I would be though. The maximum orbs that I'll probably spend on the banner would be up to 300 orbs. Need to save for Summer Innes and Summer Tana.


*Harmonized Heroes* - I think the Harmonized Heroes is a interesting concept. Having two heroes from different worlds to join up together like Duo Heroes. Plus... Some units will benefit from the harmonized skill. Summer Mia is going to be the first Harmonized Hero.


*Call of the Sea Event Series* - The Event consist of: a Log-In Bonus, Reward Maps, and Special Hero Gift. The Log-In Bonus gives out 200 Normal Divine Codes and 150 Limited-Time Divine Codes. Reward Maps give out a maximum of 14 orbs. The Special Hero Gift consist of past Summer Units that came to Fire Emblem Heroes. You get to have a free Summer unit, but the summoning circle is randomized.


*Resonant Battles* - A new game mode that is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. It's kind of interesting to me. Don't have much of an opinion on it yet. Though... It would be nice to get orbs out of this new game mode, but I guess that isn't happening at all.


*New Feature on Aether Raids: Auto-Displatch* - This new feature that's coming to Aether Raids is very nice. New way to play Aether Raids without really playing it. Only play Aether Raids for the rewards and that's basically it.
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel was alright. But... I am excited to try to get the new Summer Units as well as getting Summer Innes and Summer Tana. I am hoping that I get a red summoning stone for the Special Hero Gift since I think my best bet is to aim for red.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 799 orbs. I think I might be too broke after summoning for these Summer units that I wanted.


----------



## Holla

I will be passing on this banner aside from the free pulls of course. Will probably go colourless for the new harmonized hero and blue as backup. Otherwise not too worried on this one.


----------



## Ryumia

I've spent 147 orbs on the Summer Passing Banner and I was able to obtain all the new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones Summer units. It took me 116 orbs to get them all, but I summoned a bit more to see if I could get a better IV Summer Joshua. My Summer Joshua's IV is +HP/-Res (Got him in 23 orbs.) while my Summer Lute is +Atk/-HP (Got her in 17 orbs) and my Summer Selena is +Spd/-Res (Got her in 76 orbs). I was also able to get a +HP/-Def Mamori when I summoned on the banner. My free Special Hero Gift ended up being Summer Tiki (Young) with +Def/-Res.

Overall, I am pretty satisfied with my summoning sessions. Didn't have to spend that many orbs to get the units I wanted on this Summer Banner. I can now save up for Summer Innes and Summer Tana in order to complete my collection of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units in the game.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 665 orbs. Saving the rest of my orbs for Summer Innes and Summer Tana.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Summer Passing (Selena, Joshua, Lute, Mia Masked Marth Duo, Rhys)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Summer Passing Units [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Summer Passing Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #10 (Linde)*​


----------



## Alienfish

Yesssss finally got Mamori. Failed to get her from both the OG crossover banner and that one banner they released a while ago with her on so really happy about it. I got all other 3 + the TT blue haired dude so really happy =D


----------



## Ryumia

A new legendary hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Whoa... :0 Legendary Seliph is finally coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. There were some people on Reddit that are looking forward to having a Seliph alt. His legendary hero art looks really nice. I'll have to pass on summoning for this upcoming legendary hero banner though. Spent 170 orbs on the Summer's Arrival Banner. Plus... I am saving orbs for some of the CYL4 units, possibly the Desert Mercenaries Revival, and another copy of Legendary Ephraim. Sometimes I worry that another Sacred Stones Banner is going pop out of nowhere like the Summer Passing Banner and ruin my current streak of having all the Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units in Fire Emblem Heroes.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 615 orbs. I've spent 170 orbs on the Summer's Arrival Banner. Ended up getting the two units (Summer Innes and Summer Tana) that I needed to complete my Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units collection in Fire Emblem Heroes. Though... I did get three other 5-star units along the way when getting the two units that I wanted. The units I ended up getting in the Summer's Arrival Banner are: Sacred Memories Eirika (+Spd/-Res), Laevatein (+Spd/-Atk), Karel (+Def/-HP), Summer Innes (+Res/-Spd), and Summer Tana (+Atk/-Res). I ended up getting both Summer Innes and Summer Tana in the same summoning circle when I was trying to summon for both of them. I'm pretty happy that I didn't spend 200 orbs trying to get these units. It would have been pretty sad if it had though. I was thinking about getting a better IV for my Summer Innes, but I decided against it since I was worried about spending too many orbs.

Now that I've completed my collection of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units in Fire Emblem Heroes... I'm thinking about which of these units would work together for a theme team since I've always wanted to make a theme team for them. I haven't fully decided on that yet, but I definitely want to use either my Legendary Ephraim or Duo Hero Ephraim for my theme team. I'm sure I'll figure this out eventually.



Spoiler: My Collection of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones Units in Fire Emblem Heroes + Summer Innes & Summer Tana Summoning Circle


----------



## Holla

I wasn't going to pull for Seliph but his art is beautiful and I'm currently playing Genealogy for the first time and never did build an OG Seliph. Luckily I got him. +Spd lol but I'm just happy to get him really. 

I swear the game loves to give me speedy units with -Spd and slow units with +Spd. On Legendary Chrom's intro banner I got two of him that were +Spd. I also have a -Spd Elenora


----------



## therandompuppy

I love the characters but there’s not much to actually do and it’s hard to get the orbs


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Overseas Memories Units [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Overseas Memories Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*

-------------------------------​
The 2nd 2020 Summer Banner ended up being a full Fire Emblem: Three Houses seasonal banner. I wasn't really surprised for it to be the case since it was bound at some point. In any case... I'm really liking Ingrid's artwork a lot. Her artwork really looks nice. Sylvain is the 4-star demote for this banner apparently while Lorenz is the Tempest Trial+ unit. Not sure if I want to summon on the banner just yet since I am currently waiting on the Desert Mercenaries Banner Revival before deciding if I want to summon on the upcoming summer banner. Perhaps if I were to summon on the banner after the Desert Mercenaries Banner Revival then I'll most likely aim for Sylvain since he is the 4-star demote. If I were to get Sylvain on the banner then that would mean I would need one more unit for a Blue Lions route team.  I have a Male Byleth and a Mercedes.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 705 orbs. Although I have a Male Byleth... I ended up getting another Male Byleth with  neutral IVs as my free summon on the Tempest Trial Banner. I was kind of hoping for Hubert, but I'll take the free Male Byleth that I recieved.


----------



## Thunder

i have two huberts i didnt ask for please take them


----------



## Pixori

BEACH SYLVAIN HYPE TRAIN!!! I am so excited for that beautiful boy!! Kinda disappointed by the lack of Felix but hopefully he’ll have his time.


----------



## Alienfish

got legend Seliph also on like last try which is def nice, i need some good guys to train up when i have time c:


----------



## Taj

Side note today is Cordelias birthday

Let us all celebrate


----------



## Ryumia

I've spent 135 orbs on the Desert Mercenaries Revival Banner. The 5-star units that I got on the banner are: Brave Alm (+Res/-Spd), Adrift M!Corrin (+Atk/-Def), Ewan (+Atk/-Def), and Neutral IV Duo Ephriam (My Free Summon). I did get some 3 copies of Tethys as a 4-star unit.

I also did my free summon on the Overseas Memories Banner and ended up get a 4-star Summer Sylvain (+Def/-Spd). Not the IVs I wanted, but I'll take it for the time being. All I am looking for currently is for another Blue Lions unit to make a Blue Lions route team.

Overall, I am pretty satisfied with my summoning sessions and I hope this type of luck I'm having will continue to stay with me.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 620 orbs. I'm just going to save up my orbs for CYL4 and another copy of Legendary Ephraim.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*FEH: Voice Clips - Overseas Memories (Ingrid, Dorothea, Sylvain, Byleth(F) Rhea Duo, Lorenz)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Lorenz - Highborn Heat [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #11 (Minerva)*​


----------



## JSS

There aren't enough Anna alts yet!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Omg all the greens! I am in love! Rip orb savings.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
*Pirate's Pride Banner* - The characters featured on here are: Tibarn (Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn), Brigid (Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War), Geese (Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade), and Veronica (Fire Emblem Heroes). The Harmonized Hero for this upcoming banner is Veronica and she is paired up with Xander (Fire Emblem Fates). 


The Tempest Trial+ unit is Darros (Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon & the Blade of Light).

- I'm definitely going to skip over this banner and just keep to the free summon. Not really attached to any of these units to want to spend my orbs on them. I am perfectly content with just having the Tempest Trial+ unit. Good luck to those who are going to summon.


*Update Information* - The update information stated that it will include an improved portrait display for taller screens, more *Arena Maps*, and summoning pool changes. There's also *Weekly Revivals* due to the changes in the summoning pool. Choose Your Legends 2 Winners will also be getting a weapon refine. They'll be getting their weapon refine in September.

- The only things I actually cared about during this part was the Weekly Revivals and the CYL 2 units weapon refine.


*Feh's Summer Celebration* - The Feh's Summer Celebration includes *this one* and *that one*. This screenshot *here* shows the daily summoning focus revivals that will take place alongside the *Daily Bound Hero Battle Revivals* for the celebration. This other screenshot *here* shows the total rewards for the celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes. The units on the new Hero Fest Banner are Bernadetta, Nagi, Duo Hero Ephraim, and Sothis. 5 first summon tickets will be given out for the new Hero Fest banner.

- The new Hero Fest Banner kind of makes me want to use my orbs to get another copy of Duo Hero Ephraim (preferably one with IVs instead of a neutral one). But... I'll probably wait until like the last day to make a decision on that.
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel seemed alright to me. I didn't expect too much out of it if I had to be honest. Though... Free stuff is well... free stuff.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 816 orbs. I'm going to continue to save up my orbs for right now.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm pretty excited for this banner to drop soon to Fire Emblem Heroes. The amount of orbs that I currently have is at 1,016 orbs. I spent 47 orbs a few days after the Hero Fest Banner had dropped. That Duo Hero Ephraim had tempted me a little bit. Ended up getting +Atk/-HP Nils, +Spd/-Def Dimitri, and +HP/-Def Duo Ephraim on there. Plus... I was able to get a free +Def/-Spd Lysithea on the Heroes with Moonbow Banner. That means I have both a Blue Lions Route Team and a Golden Deer Route Team now. My plan for the new banner is to go for only the first spark then call it quits and get my free summon of one of the CYL4 units. Hope I get some luck on this banner and get some good pulls.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Aug. 13, 2020)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Bonds that Connect Worlds*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: CYL Edelgard & CYL Dimitri*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: CYL Claude & CYL Lysithea*
*A New Future Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem: Heroes - Choose Your Legends 4 - Hear from the Heroes: Dimitri - All Choices*
*Fire Emblem: Heroes - Choose Your Legends 4 - Hear from the Heroes: Claude- All Choices*
*Fire Emblem: Heroes - Choose Your Legends 4 - Hear from the Heroes: Lysithea - All Choices*​


----------



## JSS

I got absolutely nothing from the free CYL4 banner summons. I wasn't really too keen on anyone in particular though. Both characters and skills.


----------



## Ryumia

Spent 135 orbs on the Choose Your Legends 4 Banner (A New Future). I was able to get 2 copies of Brave Edelgard as well as a 5-star Male Kris (+Spd/-Res). The first Brave Edelgard I received was a +Def/-Atk while the last one was a +Res/-HP. I was also able to get a 4-star Altena (+Atk/-Def) and my first copy of Forrest (+Def/-Res). Used my first and only spark on Brave Claude then went to use my free summon for Brave Dimitri. 

Overall, I feel pretty alright with my summoning session for the CYL 4 Banner. I wasn't expecting to get 2 copies of Brave Edelgard on there. Now... I have 3 out of the 4 Choose Your Legends 4 Units since I used my first spark for Brave Claude and used my free 5-star summon for Brave Dimitri. Haven't really decided  yet on what I want to do with the 2 copies of Brave Edelgard that I've gotten.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 895 orbs. Saving the rest of my orbs for when Legendary Ephraim comes back around.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - A New Future (Dimitri, Claude, Lysithea, Edelgard)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Freyr [Enemy] & Jorge*
*A New Future Units & Jorge (GHB Unit) & Freyr (Enemy) [Stats, Skills & Banes/Boons]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #13 (Eirika)*
*Fire Emblem: Heroes - Choose Your Legends 4 - Hear from the Heroes: Edelgard - All Choices*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new legendary hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Mhm... :T The Legendary Hero is going to be Female Corrin. Don't really have much of an opinion on Legendary Corrin besides the artwork for her seems alright to me. Never played Fire Emblem Fates before, but I've read fanfiction about some of the characters though. 

If I had to summon on the banner then I would most likely go for Nils, L!Julia, or L!Eirika. To get better IVs for Nils or L!Julia. (*Note*: I know about the Trait Fruit and everything, but more information about that is like coming in September.) Having a +1 merge for my L!Eirika.

I'm most likely not going to summon on the upcoming legendary banner because I am thinking if I want to summon on the Ruse Banner for Annette. It is a bit tempting for me to want to summon for her because I do want to  get every Blue Lion House character in Fire Emblem Heroes at some point. I'll probably wait until like the last day to make a decision on that though. I want to be sure if I want to summon or not.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 968 orbs. Possibly going to keep saving my orbs for another Legendary Ephraim.


----------



## Holla

I’m gonna pass on this banner too. I’m not a big fan of female Corrin to begin with and I already have her Dream and Fallen alts. Especially when her Fallen alt is also colourless.

Good luck to those who do summon though!

I’m mostly saving for OG Mist’s revival banner (I know she’s a horrible unit but after finally playing the Tellius games she’s one of my favourites). I’d also like a merge for my OG Blue Olwen but I mostly want to get Mist.


----------



## Thunder

i was gonna pull for rinkah but that is the worst ****ing green pool ive seen


----------



## JSS

I spent 500+ orbs on the special seasonals banner for NY Anna. She went from +2 to +4. That +2 was from January when I spent over 1000 orbs for her mostly. I love this game.        And then they rerun Awakening Anna at the same time after I spent them.     #ThankYouIntelligentSystems


----------



## Dunquixote

I stopped playing maybe a year ago; I was a day one player. Has the game improved any or gotten any new features? I stopped playing since I kept getting units with not the right stats. Also, my friend that was a huge fire emblem friend stopped playing it since it no longer felt like a fire emblem game to him as well as my other friends. just curious if it is worth checking out again as a f2p player?


----------



## Holla

Dunquixote said:


> I stopped playing maybe a year ago; I was a day one player. Has the game improved any or gotten any new features? I stopped playing since I kept getting units with not the right stats. Also, my friend that was a huge fire emblem friend stopped playing it since it no longer felt like a fire emblem game to him as well as my other friends. just curious if it is worth checking out again as a f2p player?



Well there is an update on the way that will add a new collectible item that will allow you to change the ivs of a chosen unit to what you want. It’ll likely take time to gain enough for changing the stats of one unit but I consider that to be a really nice improvement. As I myself have a couple units that are hard to get that I wish had different IVs.


----------



## Dunquixote

Holla said:


> Well there is an update on the way that will add a new collectible item that will allow you to change the ivs of a chosen unit to what you want. It’ll likely take time to gain enough for changing the stats of one unit but I consider that to be a really nice improvement. As I myself have a couple units that are hard to get that I wish had different IVs.



Ooh nice. Thanks for sharing that. I might have to take another look at it when it comes out then .


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 895 orbs. I spent 106 orbs on the Heroes with Ruse Skills banner. Ended up getting +Atk/-HP Elenora and +Res/-Spd  Kaden. +Def/-Atk Ephraim was my free summon on the Heroes with Ruse Skills while +Atk/-Def Myrrh was my free summon on Weekly Revival 5. I was thinking of using more of my orbs on the  Heroes with Ruse Skills banner, but I didn't want to risk using too many of my orbs to obtain Annette. Maybe when she comes back around again then I might try to summon for her. For now... I'll just keep saving my orbs for Legendary Ephraim.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
This is an interesting dance banner. I'm really liking the artwork for these units. It kind of makes me a bit tempted to summon just for a little bit. Though... I would most likely aim for Lachesis since she's the 4-star demote on the upcoming banner if I were to summon. So... I'm not really sure if I really want to summon on this banner just yet. Just going to keep that thought on the back burner for now. Eldigan is going to be the tempest trial+ unit for the upcoming tempest trial+. I figured it was him when I watched the banner trailer for the first time.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*:  My orb count at the moment is at 943 orbs. Still saving my orbs for Legendary Ephraim when he comes back around.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*To Stay Dreaming Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*To Stay Dreaming Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - To Stay Dreaming (Lachesis, Ethlyn, Quan, Siguard Deirdre Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Eldigan: Strutting Lion (TT+ - "Dancing Affinity" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Eldigan - Strutting Lion [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Ballroom Dancing*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #14 (Alm)*​


----------



## Holla

I decided to pull mostly since I finished playing Genealogy for the first time a couple months ago and Deirdre x Sigurd is one of my fave canon pairings. Got a neutral one in about 40ish orbs. Not too shabby. I also got 2 Lachesis demotes. I love the little detail where she holds her mask to her face just as she’s about to proc her special before throwing it.


----------



## Holla

I wasn’t planning on keeping Eldigan as I already have a slow lance dancer (Berkut), but I just got his 4 star version from tempest and man his art is amazing. I’m not even much of an Eldigan fan but his art alone makes me want to build him. I’d also feel bad to not keep him as I got his sister and she adores him.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Oh... :0 The New Heroes that are coming into Fire Emblem Heroes are from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. I'm really hyped for this particular banner. Ilyana is one of my favorite Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance/Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn characters. I'm definitely going to spend my orbs to get her. Thank goodness that I have been hoarding my orbs for so long. Plus... She's also going to be the 4-star demote unit. Another added bonus for me. But... I don't like the fact she is color-sharing with Gatrie. :T Can't believe they did that. I'll be spending around 135 orbs max on the banner. I am also low-key hoping to get Jill as well since I have Haar in my list of available units to use in combat.

Petrine is an upcoming GHB unit that is coming to the game as well. That's really exciting news. Love getting free units.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*:  My orb count at the moment is at 1,040 orbs. It won't be at 1,040 orbs for long. That's for sure.


----------



## Holla

Glad I can skip this banner. I’m holding out to see what the Halloween units end up being next month as well as Mist’s revival (I know she’s a horrible unit but I never got her and I love her character so much).

I know a lot of people were waiting for more Tellius units so that’s good to see. Especially Jill as it seemed like just about everyone wanted her in. I’ll probably use my free summons for Jill but I won’t be too upset if I don’t get her.

Things would be different for me if Marcia was on this banner, but thankfully I’m safe... for now at least.


----------



## Mars Adept

I haven’t played feh in ages, but I love Shinon, so it’s nice to see him finally added to the game, and with some great artwork too! Now if only Boyd could be added...


----------



## Holla

Well I said I was going to skip this banner and I still am after using up my free pulls and tickets but I still got what I was interested in by sheer luck.

I only pulled green orbs during the free summon and when using tickets.

My free summon was Yarne. I’ve just manualled him for now as I already have a +Spd copy of him with a couple merges. My 5th summon (circle during the use of my second ticket) I got Jill +Atk -Def. I would have preferred -Res but I’m definitely not gonna complain considering I was ready to just do minimum summons and not get anything notable.


----------



## Ryumia

Spent 135 orbs on the Despair and Hope Banner. I was able to get 2 copies of Gatrie and Ced. The first Ced I received was a +Res/-Def while the last one was a +Atk/-Spd. With Gatrie...  The first one I received was a +Res/-Atk while the last one was a +Def/-Atk.  I was able to get Ilyana like I wanted, but she's +Def/-Spd when it comes to her IVs. So... I guess I'll wait patiently to get better IVs for her. I rather not waste the Trait Fruit on her. Jill also came home for me in my summoning session. Her IVs are +Spd/-Res. Pretty awesome that I was able to get her at all. I picked Shinon (Neutral IV) as my spark pull since I thought it would be nice to have him since I got everyone else during my summoning session on this banner. So... I basically was able to get everyone in the banner with 135 orbs and the spark. I'm probably skipping the To Stay Dreaming Banner now.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 918 orbs. Saving the rest of my orbs for when Legendary Ephraim comes back around once more.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*Despair and Hope Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Despair and Hope Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Despair and Hope (Ilyana, Shinon, Gatrie, Jill)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Petrine: Icy Flame-Lancer (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #15 (Julia)*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new mythic hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Plumeria is finally going to be a usable unit in the game. I kind of figured that she was going to be the new mythic unit since the latest chapters in the game relates things about her. It is really great that I have somewhat of a chance to potentially get her. I haven't fully decided yet since I am prioritizing Legendary Ephraim first for this banner. My orb limit for this banner is going to be about like 300 orbs. I don't think I want to spend more than that amount. If I get a Legendary Ephraim really early on then I might try to go for Plumeria if I feel like doing so.

Legendary Ephraim shares his color with Legendary Lucina and Lilith. I have a +Atk merged Legendary Lucina and a +Spd/-Res Legendary Lucina. Don't really mind much if I get another one of her. But... I really want to get Legendary Ephraim more despite him being like outdated and whatnot. I use my favorites when I play Fire Emblem Heroes. Lilith is also going to be featured in this mythic banner. She's a character I wouldn't mind having if I were to somehow obtain her for this banner. Her design is really cute and a character I don't currently have. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 985 orbs. Most obviously not going to stay that way after I spent my orbs on the banner.


----------



## Ryumia

Spent 298 orbs on the Mythic Banner. I was able to get a +Spd/-HP Lilith. That was the only good thing I was able to get when it came to this banner. I think all the luck I kind of been having is all used up. :T Hope to get him when he makes a rerun. All I needed was one copy and the game just prevented me from getting him. Not upset that I got Lilith on here. It's just that it took too many of my orbs just to get something good. That's pretty much is what I was upset about during my summoning experience. Praying that I will be able to get him the next time.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 711 orbs. Saving the rest of my orbs for when Legendary Ephraim comes back again. Unless there are some new heroes coming from Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones to this game. Probably the only time I would spend my orbs. I'm probably going to skip out on the new Halloween units and the new Legendary Hero. Most definitely the new Legendary Hero because I can't be wasting my orbs. Legendary Ephraim is my highest priority when it comes to my most wanted unit in the game. Hope to be bless the next time around.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*Plumeria: Lewd Dream (Mythic Hero) [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Plumeria: Lewd Dream (Mythic Hero) Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero Plumeria: Lewd Dream*​


----------



## Holla

I free pulled Plumeria (+Def -Atk)... I swear I’ve been feeling “meh” about the fairies since this book started but they all seem to love me and show up when I don’t even want them. I have both Peony and Mirabilis with a couple merges each.

Oh well I’m not going to complain I have a mythic dancer for Astra season now.


----------



## Holla

New Halloween banner is interesting I was hoping for a skip as I want to save for OG Blue Olwen’s re-run in December, but I can’t really pass up on Female Robin. Especially Fallen Female Robin. The Harmonic Hero seems cute with Tiki and Ninian, but I’m fine passing on them though as I already have more than one version of both of them.

Glad to finally see Tellius dragons in the game. I was curious to see if they would be added as beast or dragon units as they are technically both in the Tellius games. Making them dragons was the better choice I think. I may or may not build the free Ena as I’ve never really been big on her character so we’ll have to see.

Also to give an update to my earlier posts I was able to get a Mist from this weeks revival banner. On my second summon (after the free pull, but in the same circle) which was awesome. She’s +Hp -Def. Levelling her up I knew her combat was bad but hoo boy. xD I’ll still use her as support. She can supply the occasional debuff when it’s safe for her to do so, but otherwise she’ll stick to healing duty. I’m really glad I finally got her though.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not really feeling this Halloween Banner that's coming up, so it's really good for me that I can easily save my orbs when Legendary Ephraim comes back in late February next year. Also... The Forging Bonds Revival for Annette is coming in November, so I am hoping to get as many orbs as I can for that one and potentially summon on there to get Annette. Haven't fully decided if I want to summon on that yet.

In any case... The only unit that I am interested on the upcoming banner is Xane and he's the 4-star demote for the banner. Hoping to potentially get him on the free summon, but I don't think I would get him on that and probably would get a unit that I don't particularly need.

Ena is going to be the tempest trial+ unit that's going to be obtainable on the tempest trial+ event. Never really had much of an opinion on her, but I do like the sound of her English voice though. I'm always glad to have free units whether I actively use the unit or not.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*:  My orb count at the moment is at 771 orbs. Still saving my orbs for Legendary Ephraim. Praying that I get him in late February.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Dragons Harvest Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dragon's Harvest (Robin(F), Xane, Dheginsea, Tiki Ninian Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Ena: Autumn Tactician (TT+ Reward - "Ever Two Halves")*
*Fire Emblem Heroes Harmonized Heroes, Tiki and Ninian*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #16 (Takumi)*​


----------



## Thunder

im just glad i can skip this banner since i blew my orbs on b!ike merges


----------



## Taj

Got Halloween Robin on my second pull so I think I’ll stop while I’m ahead. Xane seems super cool tho, joining Brammimond as a “I really don’t know you too well but colorless mage hype” unit

Also got +atk Keaton on one of my free summons not long ago which came out of nowhere, so uh, cool.

I also gotta say, while the resplendent Takumi looks nice it takes away from his fallen version, I could appreciate how they were drawn by the same artist.


----------



## Midoriya

I decided to get back into feh and caught up on all the story missions I missed.  I feel like I took a long enough hiatus from the game to warrant returning to it.  I chose Edelgard on the most recent free summon banner because she’s a better version of the Hector I was using considering she has slightly better stats and can actually move more than one space at a time.  I’m sitting at a little above 100 orbs now, which isn’t a ton, but I’m going to be saving them up this time around.  None of the current banners interest me anyway.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not really too interested in this banner. Though... I do like Flayn the most out of the whole bunch. That's just because she is a flying staff unit. It'll be nice if I could get her with my free summon or tickets. But... I shouldn't really expect too much when it comes to summoning.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 880 orbs. I'm still adamant about saving my orbs for Legendary Ephraim. So... I probably won't be using my orbs unless there are some new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units. Annette is still a unit that I am kind of on the fence about whether or not I want to spend my orbs for her on that Forging Bond Revival. Plumeria was also another unit I was thinking about getting since she had been first released, but I was hoping to aim for her after potentially getting Legendary Ephraim. She's like making a come back in like December. So... That's another thing that's added to my list. Plus... I'm a little worried about new units from Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones coming to the game before late February 2021. I have a lot to think about when it comes to what I want to be spending my orbs on.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Goddess's Servants - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Goddess's Servants [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Goddess's Servants (Catherine, Flayn, Seteth, Shamir)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Nemesis: King of Liberation (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Nemesis - King of Liberation [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #17 (Caeda)*​


----------



## Midoriya

Summoned on the new heroes banner and spent a lot of orbs in order to get Shamir.  By the time I was finished I had summoned enough (40 times) to get a free summon, which I used on Catherine.  I also got... Osian as well, lmao.  Unsure yet on whether or not I’ll use any of them in a team.  I kind of want to do an all Three Houses character team, but not sure how I would structure that.  Will experiment with it later.



Spoiler: Shamir














Spoiler: Catherine













Spoiler: Osian


----------



## Holla

The banner wasn’t very nice to me. I got several 5 stars but all pity breakers of units I already had. I ended up with a Leanne, Ophelia, and pre-timeskip Edelgard. I ended up merging them all as I already had good ivs for the three of them. Ophelia is up to +8 now I swear the girl loves me as I’ve never once tried to pull for her on purpose and I have no desire to +10 her but she’s finding a way to do it herself it seems...

Ended up sparking for Flayn as she’s by far my favourite on the banner. I’m officially orb broke now so I’m hoping to be able to skip any November banners in order to save for December or beyond.


----------



## Ryumia

A new legendary hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
It's not a surprise to me that the new legendary hero would be Dimitri. I'm a little bit tempted to summon for him, but I think I'll be fine with just having my Brave Dimitri for the time being. Perhaps the next time he comes around I might try to summon for him. For right now... Just saving my orbs for Legendary Ephraim and potentially new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units. Still haven't made a decision for Annette yet. It would be nice to get her though. I'll just wait until like the 2nd to the last day of the Forging Bond Revival to make a decision on that.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 972 orbs. Still continuously saving my orbs for units that I want. Hope to get them soon.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Dimitri - Savior King Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Hero Dimitri: Savior King*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - The Choice of the King of Lions*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - The Choice of the King of Lions [All Dialogue Conversations]*​


----------



## Midoriya

Summoned on the legendary hero banner hoping to get Dimitri.  I didn’t get Dimitri, but with the last of my eight orbs I got...

The Hero-King, Marth.



Spoiler: Marth


----------



## Holla

I did my free pull and then bailed on the legendary banner. I got a 3 star Shanna and manualed her for later.

I look forward to seeing what heroes we end up getting for November (though I'm hoping I can pass on them as I'd prefer to continue saving orbs). We shall see.


----------



## Midoriya

Is it just me, or are Aether Raids a lot easier than they used to be?  Granted, I did swap in Edelgard in to my main team, so my team is a bit better than it used to be, but still.  I keep winning battle after battle and haven’t lost in awhile.  All the way up to almost tier 18 now.  0_o


----------



## Flyffel

This Auto Chess mode looks weird, I heard it's inspired by a mode from dota. The TT reward Hana looks cute but not something I'll invest in. I might +10 Ena though...


----------



## Holla

Ninja heroes for a likely one off theme seasonal banner neat. I personally don't have any ties to any of the characters featured though so an easy skip from me. I'm curious to see the next set of new heroes this month though. I do but don't hope for a Genealogy banner with Azelle. I really want him but I also want to keep saving orbs... I'd be ok if he was a demote though. Actually that'd be ideal imo.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
So... A Ninja-themed Banner. :T I'm not really feeling the units for the banner, but I am glad that Zihark is coming into the game now. It would be nice to have him though. Just for collection purposes. There isn't much of a reason for me to get him besides that. I'm most likely not going to spend my orbs for this banner. I mean... Still deciding about summoning on the Forging Bond Revival Banner that is coming up soon. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is 1,052 orbs. Still saving up my orbs for the moment.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Nov. 3, 2020)*
*In The Moment Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - In the Moment (Laevatein, Navarre, Zihark, Lyn Florina Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Hana: Focused Ninja (TT+ - "Ninja Novices" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #18 (Marth)*​


----------



## Thunder

hell yeah free hana lets gooo


----------



## Midoriya

On the new banner I summoned Almyra’s King Claude using my free summon.



Spoiler: Claude












I’m super excited and happy about this as the Golden Deer are my favorite house in the Three Houses game.  Also, now my Fire Emblem Three Houses team is almost complete.  I have male Byleth, Edelgard, and Claude.  The only one I’m missing is legendary Dimitri.  Unfortunately the banner for him expired recently, but I’m hopeful that he will appear in another banner and I can complete and test out this new team of mine.


----------



## Midoriya

Just summoned on one of the most recent banners not too long ago and got five star Micaiah easily.



Spoiler: Micaiah











Also, for anyone who doesn’t know, there’s currently a Pawns of Loki Celebration going on celebrating the release of the Pawns of Loki mode under events.  The most important thing to note about this, imo, is that *there’s currently a X5 SP and EXP rate as a part of this celebration*.  So... if you were looking for the right time to raise your units’ levels or to gain SP for skills, now is the time to do it.  The celebration only lasts until November 21st, so take full advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Holla

Midoriya said:


> Just summoned on one of the most recent banners not too long ago and got five star Micaiah easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Micaiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone who doesn’t know, there’s currently a Pawns of Loki Celebration going on celebrating the release of the Pawns of Loki mode under events.  The most important thing to note about this, imo, is that *there’s currently a X5 SP and EXP rate as a part of this celebration*.  So... if you were looking for the right time to raise your units’ levels or to gain SP for skills, now is the time to do it.  The celebration only lasts until November 21st, so take full advantage of it while you can.



Ooo nice! It's a good time to get OG blue Miccy. Her new refine is really good. If only Divine Dew was easier to get, I never seem to have enough especially at the rate new refines are getting released.


----------



## Mairmalade

With Dimitri dropping, I finally decided to jump on the FEH train. I like the summoning system and managed to somehow nab Dimitri on my first free five-star pull.  

A lot of content to sink my teeth into in terms of events/missions. Team building is a lot of fun too.


----------



## Flyffel

Okay the new mode is actually fun, I wish we didn't need to play it so much though, I just want a few games where it feels like there's a point in trying, you know? And no competition between players...


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The New Heroes that are coming into Fire Emblem Heroes are from Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade. I was pretty relieved that it was an FE6 Banner and not a FE8 Banner. Though... There were some prediction threads on reddit that I saw that were thinking that an FE6 Banner was really actually coming soon. Those posts really gave me some hope for me to summon on the Harmony Amid Chaos Revival Banner since I really did want to get Annette for a Blue Lion Team. So... I really did ended up summoning on that banner after this video trailer came out.

Merlinus showing up in the video trailer made me laugh a little. I wasn't really expecting him to show up in the trailer video at all. He's apparently going to be the 4-star demote for the banner in case anyone wanted to know. He and Guinivere are the only units that I would probably aim for if I were to summon on this upcoming banner. Most definitely not going to summon on this banner since I've already summoned on the Harmony Amid Chaos Revival Banner. Hope to free summon Guinivere though. Kind of doubt it... :T

*Galle* is an upcoming GHB unit that is coming to the game as well. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*:  My orb count at the moment is at 1,043 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Harmony Amid Chaos Revival Banner. The 5-star units I was able to get are: Lethe (+Res/-HP), Annette (Neutral IV), Ferdinand (+SPD/-ATK), and Bernadetta (Neutral IV). I was able to get Annette while summoning on the banner, so I chose Bernadetta as my free summon since I already have a Lysithea. Now... I have every unit from the Harmony Amid Chaos Banner. Just going to continue to save my orbs until more FE8 units come or until late February 2021.


----------



## Holla

Oh man, I was hoping on skipping the banner this month but it's Binding Blade a game I only have few units from and they added two of my favourites. I have played Binding Blade before for Reference.

Melady is by far my fave red headed female wyvern rider. She's also super amazing combat wise in her game. As much I love seeing more axe flying units (we were seriously so short on them for such a long time) I'm glad they made her a lance unit in order to differentiate her from Minerva and Jill. 

I also love Guinivere's character even if she was unplayable. She has such a sweet and caring personality. Some people might vaguely remember her child self in Blazing Blade. She is much more involved in the plot of Binding Blade though as an adult.

Dieck I think I remember using him, but it's pretty vague and he wasn't memorable to me for some reason. He looks like a super solid axe user at least.

Merlinus is one I know people have been wanting for a while even if he's more of a meme than anything. Though most people probably remember him looking a bit younger and having more hair like when he appeared in Blazing Blade.

I plan on pulling blue for (hopefully) both Melady and Guinivere. At max I only plan on reaching the spark and then stopping so hopefully I get one of the two along the way so I can spark the other. Worst case I'll just spark for Guinivere and hope to get Melady another time.


----------



## Thunder

i'm good with this cuz i can keep saving


----------



## Midoriya

Got Ninja Lyn recently on the current oldest banner.  Don’t remember how many orbs I spent to get her, but it wasn’t that many.



Spoiler: Ninja Lyn











Anyway, neither the new heroes nor any of the rest of the current banners interest me much, so just going to save my orbs for now.


----------



## Holla

Well, I only wanted two of the banner units but I managed to get all 4. I got Sirius and Loki on the same circle as pity breakers first. Then I got Guinivere shortly before the spark. She's -Spd +Def but at least Trait Fruits are a thing now. I sparked for Melady, but still had a pity rate going so I summoned a bit more and got Deick on a circle with no blues. A 4 star Merlinus also showed up at some point I just don't remember when exactly.

I'm definitely not keeping Merlinus, but I'm undecided on Deick. He wasn't exactly a memorable character when I played Binding Blade like Guinivere and Melady were. At the same time though I lack units from Binding Blade... Especially axe users. Time will tell.

Aside from bad ivs on Guinivere I'm pretty happy and I still have a fair amount of orbs left to start saving again with.


----------



## Ryumia

Didn't get anything of use or any of the focus units during my summons on the Princess of Bern Banner. Only used my free summon and the 4 tickets from Forging Bonds to summon on the new banner in the game. At least... There's the Grand Hero Battle unit that I can get. Free stuff is well... free stuff. I'm always glad that I can get these kinds of units without the usage of orbs since I don't really spend money on mobile games.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 1,065 orbs. Just going to save more of my orbs until more FE8 characters get added into the game or until I can get another copy of Legendary Ephraim. Just need one more copy of him for the moment. Don't want to aim for a +10 on him yet.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*Princess of Bern Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Princesss of Bern Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Princess of Bern (Melady, Dieck, Merlinus, Guinivere)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Galle: Azure Rider (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #19 (Lucina)*​


----------



## Mr_Persona

I like the black Friday thing xD I don't think l noticed it the past years


----------



## Ryumia

Two New Mythic Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was quite surprised that two new Mythic Heroes were coming to the game instead of just one new Mythic Hero. Pretty cool that Triandra and Freyja are finally going to be usable units in the game. I might add Triandra to my unit wish list since Plumeria is also on there. Though... I plan to skip on this banner entirely for the time being. Still holding out for potential new FF8 units that could come to the game. So... They're my top priority at the moment when it comes to my orbs as well as aiming for another copy of Legendary Ephraim.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 1,143 orbs. I did my free summon on the new Mythic Hero banner and I ended up getting a 4-star Camilla. I was hoping to get kind of lucky to get either Triandra or Freyja, but I guess luck wasn't on my side for this one.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book IV Ending Movie*
*Triandra and Freyja (Mythic Heroes) - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Heroes Freyja: Lady of Nightmare & Triandra: Nightmare*​


----------



## Holla

I wanted to get Triandra as she's my favourite of the 4... urm let's just call them fairy girls for simplicity. I also happen to already have the other 3. The free Peony of course, and Mirabilis and Plumeria just happened to show up for me in the past when I was never trying to get them in the first place. Plumeria is my least fave and has horrible ivs but I kept her anyways since I figured Triandra would be coming soon enough and having the quartet would be fun.

I ended up breaking my rate with the goat lady Freyja. Not gonna complain, though Ranulf might have to fear losing the green spot on my beast team now. The poor guy.

I did one last summon at base pity rate for no real reason and Triandra showed up +atk -res to boot. This banner was pretty nice to me. Now hopefully Blue Olwen's revival banner will be nice to me as well.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
*Book V* - A new OC is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon. Her name is *Reginn* and she comes from Nidavellir, the realm of dvergr. She's also going to be a new Mythic Hero that everyone would get for free if they clear Chapter 1 of Book V on Normal.


Reginn also has two older brothers from what we've been told. Their names are: *Fafnir* (King of Nidavellir) and *Otr* (Fafnir's younger brother & One of Reginn's older brothers). There's also *two unknown female characters* that appeared in the Book V Movie.

- The premise of Book V seems kind of interesting to me. Makes me a little hype to see what's in store for Book V. Reginn's character design without the mechanical horse or whatever reminds me a bit of Byleth. And... One of the unknown female characters looks kind of like Rhea. It's kind of weird that I picked those up when I first saw the Book V Movie. Hope we get some names for those girls soon.


*Book V Begins (Celebratory Event)* - The stuff we can get for this celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes. 


*Book V Log-In Bonus* - Logging in 10 times during the active period would get you up to 20 orbs.
*Book V Begins Quest* - Clearing these quests while they're active would get you up to 1,000 Aether Stones.
*Book V Castle* - A special castle design themed after the world of Book V that one can get for free.
*Book V Aether Raid Structures* - New Bonus structures. Must use Aether Stones to get these though.

- Getting more orbs is always appreciated. The special castle design looks really cool. Can't wait to change my current castle design. 


*New Heroes (Sacred Stones)* - The new Heroes that are helping to start up Book V are characters from Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones.


*Duessel*, *Selena* (*Based Form*), and *Natasha* will appear in a banner together with Reginn (New Mythic Hero). Natasha is going to be the 4-star demote while Duessel and Selena (Based Form) will be color sharing together. *Caellach* is stated to be the new Grand Hero Battle unit. *Knoll* will join the barracks if you clear the Book V Begins quests. So... *five* new Sacred Stones characters.

- Totally hyped for these units. We get can get Knoll and Caellach practically for free. That means all I have to worry about is getting Duessel, Selena (Based Form), and Natasha. I'm not too worried about getting Natasha since she'll be easier to get. I don't like that Duessel and Selena (Based Form) are color sharing, but it is what it is and can't wait to get them. Thank goodness I didn't summon yet.


*Update Information* - The update information talks about changes to Aether Raids, summon screen changes, and changes to how summoning works. There is also a showing of silhouettes of the new Winter units. Apparently... We can select a focus hero (up to 3 times) if we summon 40 times on their banner.  Summoning 120 times on there to earn 3 focus Heroes.

- I'm unsure if I'll be interested in summoning for the new Winter units. No idea who these units could be at the moment, so I'll just wait a while to see if I can recognize any of them. I am hoping they would be units I wouldn't be too interested though.
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel seemed alright to me. I'm really happy that the new heroes that are coming to the game are from Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. I was more hyped for these units over the new characters of Book V. I feel like it has been so long for new heroes of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones to make an appearance. I think the last one was like in November of last year with the Desert Mercenaries Banner.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is 1,220+ orbs from what I remembered. Pretty excited to use my orbs for the new Sacred Stones units that are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. Hope to get a bit lucky when it comes to the upcoming banner. I want these units badly.

-------------------------------​
*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book V Movie*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes (Book V Begins: Reginn and More)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Discover Mythic Hero - Reginn*​


----------



## Holla

An easy banner to skip for me. Though I’m happy we get Knoll for free.  

I’m interested to see what’s in store for the Christmas units. I’m hoping I’m only going to want one of them at most.


----------



## Holla

To add to my earlier post I’m even happier with Knoll than I had originally thought haha. I just got him in game and listened to his voice lines. I instantly recognized the VA’s voice as the main character from one of my favourite anime of all time. I was likely going to build Knoll before anyways, but I’m 110% doing it now.


----------



## Ryumia

Spent 293 orbs on the Reginn & More Banner. Went full circle summons with 135 orbs then sniped blue for the rest of the 158 orbs. The 5-star units I've gotten on the banner are: +Def/-Res Reginn, +Atk/-HP Jill, Neutral IV Selena (Based Form) [Free Summon], +Def/-Spd Caineghis, +HP/-Atk Selena (Based Form), +Res/-Spd Adrift M!Corrin, and Neutral IV Duessel. Kind of a good haul for this summoning session.

I did get my first copy of Seteth with an IV of +Atk/-Res. Pretty cool that I got him unexpectedly during my summoning session for the banner.

It kind of sucks that I missed out on getting Natasha, but I am pretty sure that I'll be getting her at some point. I mean... I was able to get my first copy of Tethys when trying to get Spring Marissa. Though... Natasha's missing portrait in the Catalog of Heroes is gonna bug me for a while.

I actually didn't put an orb limit for myself while summoning on the banner. That was really bad on my part that I didn't put some kind of limit or I might have spent more than what I would have wanted. The max limit I usually do for summoning session currently is around 300+ orbs. Luckily, Duessel had ended my summoning session when he suddenly appeared after hoping and praying for his arrival at the 293 mark.

*Update*: My orb count at the moment is at 952 orbs. I'm most likely not gonna summon for the new Winter units unless there is miraculously a new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones unit on there. For now... I am continuing to save orbs for another copy of Legendary Ephraim.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*New Refines for Selective Units*
*Reginn & More Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Reginn & More Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*FEH: Voice Clips - Book V Begins: Reginn and More (Selena, Duessel, Natasha, Reginn, Knoll)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Caellach: Tiger Eye (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Otr [Enemy Lines Only]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #20 (Niles)*
*♫ Fire Emblem Heroes 「Book 5」- Map Theme [Extended]*
*♫ Fire Emblem Heroes 「Book 5」- Serious Theme [Extended]*
*♫ Fire Emblem Heroes 「Book 5」- Boss Theme (VS Reginn / Otr) [Extended]*​


----------



## Holla

I only went in with my free pull and tickets on the new banner. Didn't get much of note other than a 4 star Natasha on my final ticket so that's neat. I only have Armored Winter Eirika as a healer from Sacred Stones so she is a welcomed edition.


----------



## Holla

We should get the Christmas units revealed tonight. I know most people expected a banner video last night, but I don't mind too much.

Fingers crossed there's at most one unit I will really want. *cries in orbs*


----------



## Bluelady

Holla said:


> We should get the Christmas units revealed tonight. I know most people expected a banner video last night, but I don't mind too much.
> 
> Fingers crossed there's at most one unit I will really want. *cries in orbs*


Haha. I’m in the opposite end of you. I’m hoping that there aren’t any characters that I want. I only have 40 orbs.


----------



## Holla

Bluelady said:


> Haha. I’m in the opposite end of you. I’m hoping that there aren’t any characters that I want. I only have 40 orbs.



Well I'm hoping there's only one I want at most I have about 200 orbs but I'd rather save them. Last year I wanted 3 of them and it was a big oof haha. I'll be fine if I don't want any of them to be honest.


----------



## Holla

Whew perfect I can safely skip the new Christmas banner. Only one I’m interested in is Felix and he’s the free Tempest Trial unit.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
When it comes to this banner... I'm not really too interested in these units if I had to be honest. The only two units that I am kind of interested in are: Sephiran and Hilda. That's really only because I want their weapons on my Winter Eirika and Winter Ephraim. :T The weapons look really nice. If I were to summon on the banner then I would just focus on the two of them for their weapons. Though... I would need 2 copies of them since I don't really like foddering the one single copy of a unit that I have. I'll probably wait before summoning on the new Winter Banner. Maybe like the last 2 days on the banner before making a decision. My top priority is still saving orbs for when Legendary Ephraim comes back. 

*Felix* is going to be the upcoming tempest trial+ unit. It is pretty relieving for me that he ended up being the free unit instead of a unit that you had to summon for. Once he is added to my barracks then all I would be missing is Summer Ingrid and Legendary Dimitri for the Blue Lion House. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,030 orbs. Just recently finished up the current Forging Bond event, so now I can focus my attention on the Tempest Trial+ event. Can't wait to get Winter Felix as well as the new *sacred seals* from the upcoming Tempest Trial+.


----------



## Ryumia

A conversation between Altina and Sanaki.
Something new to see if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,049 orbs. Haven't done much in the game. Just been leveling up my 5-star Knoll and my other 4-star copy of Caellach. I've also done some of the training tower quests. Waiting for the Tempest Trial+ event to begin... :T

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*A Festival Miracle Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*A Festival Miracle Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips- A Festival Miracle (Sephiran, Bernadetta, Hilda, Altina Sanaki Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Felix: Icy Gift Giver (TT+ - "Burden of Gifts" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Felix: Icy Gift Giver [Showcase]*​


----------



## Holla

I forgot to share my OG Chrom now that he has a shiny new refine. I run him on my infantry team with OG Fae which synergizes well with him as he needs a bonus active on him in order to make full use of his weapon/refine.



Spoiler: No Buffs












Spoiler: Buffs from Fae









On top of the visible buffs he can get up to +10 Atk/Spd/Def and +5 Res during combat if the enemy he is attacking is above 75% HP. This also negates the foe’s follow-up attacks. Of course if you also take into account the lull that’s basically giving him an additional +3 Atk/Spd.

This was a welcome refine indeed. I still have 5 more Dragonflowers I can give him as well.


----------



## Flyffel

So the new staff is inheritable and grants a guard effect which is very powerful and the new healer C slot is really good too. Unfortunately you can't get both at max level from one unit. I'm gonna wait and see if I should spark the new harmonic hero (or the healer if I get two of the harmonics before the spark) or if I should save up for Duo Alfonse's rerun, who I currently have merged at +2. There's no way I'll +10 him this new year but one or two extra merges would be nice although they wouldn't make a huge difference in his performance. So maybe I should go for the new harmonic for score in the appropriate mode.


----------



## Holla

I finally reached AR tier 21. I don’t really care too much about arena and AR modes. I’ve coasted in AR tier 20 for the longest time especially after auto dispatch was added. I only even bothered to try for tier 21 for the first time due to the addition of Reginn. She’s good at cutting down units I wouldn’t be able to otherwise kill and being able to bring an additional unit on top of that really makes a difference. I will probably just coast again now and hang around in tier 21.

I’m also usually around tier 17/18 in arena, though I used to be more around 18/19 but powercreep is just nasty and I don’t care as much anymore. I even made it to 20 once or twice when I was lucky.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Legendary Hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Lilina ended up being the new legendary hero that is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. Her artwork looks really cute. :3 Though... I'm most likely not going to spend my orbs on this banner since I am still contemplating if I should use my orbs on the 2020 Christmas Banner or for the upcoming New Year's Banner. I would like Sephiran's staff for my Winter Eirika or potentially a new IV Natasha. There's also the fact a FE8 character could potentially be on the that upcoming New's Years Banner. So... I really want to be ready for what's to come in Fire Emblem Heroes and I also got to save some of my orbs for another copy of Legendary Ephraim. He's like coming back again in February 2021.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,102 orbs. I went back to the Book V Begins: Reginn and More banner and spent 23 orbs to get a Neutral IV Natasha. Now... I can finally say again that I have every single FE8 characters in Fire Emblem Heroes. This game... :T


----------



## Holla

I’m gonna pass on the legendary banner, but nice to see Lilina. I quite liked her during my Binding Blade play through considering she was super speed blessed.

I’m also glad to see another red mage cav since we’ve been very lacking in those for quite a while.


----------



## Bluelady

Legendary Dimitri and Plumeria in the same banner.....My orbs are in danger.

Edit: Oh, nevermind. It’s Brave Dimitri, not the legendary one. My orbs are still in danger!


----------



## Rika092

Logging back into the game for the first time in a year! I thought they used to give incentive orbs as welcome backs, but apparently that’s no more?


----------



## Bluelady

Wooo! I pulled Plumeria in about 30 orbs. I forgot her flaw, but she’s +Atk. I’ll stop pulling here.


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,128 orbs. Ended up getting a +Res/-Atk Duessel from the free tickets that were given out. Also... I found out that Legendary Ephraim got pulled out of February and is in an unknown predicament. :T I'm not sure what is going to be planned for him, but I really do hope it would be a good thing. Anyways... The next Resplendent Hero is going to be Eldigan.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar and Rerun Tracker*
*Legendary Hero Lilina - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Lilina - Firelight Leader*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #21 (Delthea)*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming soon to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Not too interested in this particular banner, so I might skip this banner all together and just keep saving my orbs. Though... Plumeria looks really nice in her outfit. Kind of makes me a little tempted to summon on the banner to get her. But... The New Years 2021 units and the New Years 2020 units will be sharing a banner together. I wonder if this is something to expect for new seasonal banners in 2021. I would hope not, but it is what it is. Keaton will be the tempest trial+ unit for the upcoming tempest trial+ event. Yes! :] More free stuff yet again.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,145 orbs. Still haven't redeemed my free summon on the 2020 Christmas banner since I am waiting like the last day to make a decision on that. Though... I'm more concern on what is going to happen to Legendary Ephraim since he got taken out of February. I was pretty excited to summon for him, but I guess I got to wait a bit longer on that.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*New Years 2021 Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*New Years 2021 Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Year: ω (Plumeria, Velouria, Kaden, Peony Triandra Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Keaton: Resolved Wolfskin (TT+ - "New Treasures" Reward)*​


----------



## Thunder

fire emblem really doesnt want me to spend orbs does it


----------



## Holla

I love to finally see more Thracia characters in heroes. I'm currently playing through Thracia myself right now so good timing I suppose. It was great to finally be able to name off all the characters on a Thracia banner just from the preview before showing their names for the first time.  I definitely want Asbel he's pretty much exactly how I imagined he'd be even his voice.

I'm fairly good to pass on the rest, though I do really want Joint Drive skills so depending on how pulling Asbel goes I might also grab Ronan and Sara just for their skills. We shall see.

Miranda being the demote makes sense as she's known as a bad unit (requiring heavy investment to be decent and she comes in late game), but I do like her design.

I definitely look forward to this banner.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming soon to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Pretty much going to skip this banner since I have already summoned on the 2020 Christmas Banner. If I had to pick someone to summon for on this upcoming banner then I would pick either Asbel or Sara. I've listened to the voice of Asbel and I am really liking his English dub voice. Sara would be a pretty cool healer to have on a team. These two are the only ones that caught my interest when I first saw them.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,140 orbs. Spent 155 orbs on 2020 Christmas Banner only to get 5-star Christmas Hilda and Christmas Altina (obtained after the 40th summon) out of it. Now... I'll be saving my orbs for whenever Legendary Ephraim comes back or if new Sacred Stones characters are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes. Hoping that Eirika will get a Brave Alt for Choose Your Legends 5.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*New Weapon Refines*
*Shared Purpose Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Shared Purpose Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Shared Purpose (Asbel, Ronan, Miranda, Sara)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Veld: Manfroy's Rock (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #23 (Eldigan)*​


----------



## Holla

I think I did ok on the Thracia banner. Ended up spending about 350ish orbs approx. Not horrible but could have been better too.

I pulled all colours until the spark, during which Nina pity broke me. At the spark I grabbed Asbel cause knowing me with IVs he'd get +def and/or -atk/-spd so I played it safe. After the spark I focused on only pulling colourless and blue. Only a couple of circles before Sara showed up. Ronan took quite a bit longer but he finally showed up a bit after Brave Eliwood pity broke me. I also got 2 4 star Miranda's along the way.

Asbel was my main want and I've decided to build Miranda as well despite her low attack stat. the other two I have foddered off for their tastey Joint Drive C skills.

Going forward I _should _hopefully have time to save orbs once again. Only real unit I want that's not in the game yet is Azelle so I hope that Genealogy doesn't get a new banner until later in the year (though it's fine if there is one soon as long as he isn't on it).


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not really sure if I would want to skip on this banner because it'll be nice to have a dancing harmonized hero that can cover two games of units that I kind of lack. At the same time... The 4th Anniversary Celebration is coming up kind of soon as well and I'm not entirely sure if I'll be summoning during that time either. There's also the 2021 Valentine's Banner that I am kind of looking out for. I am also looking out for whenever Legendary Ephraim is making a come back, so I can summon for him to get rid of a bane on one of my Legendary Ephraim units.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,225 orbs. Still kind of holding out for units that I potentially would want to get.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Dorothea and Lene*
*Dark Desert Rituals Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Dark Desert Rituals Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dark Desert Rituals (Tharja, Katarina, Raphael, Dorothea/Lene Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Kris: Ardent Firebrand (TT+ - "Love of Family" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #24 (Young Tiki)*​


----------



## Bluelady

It took all of my orbs but I finally have Plegian Katarina. Goodbye Legendary Dimitri and Anniversary banners. Although I've never played FE: Shadow Dragon and New Mystery of the Emblem (obviously), I've adored the KrisxKatarina ship ever since the Enduring Love Voting Gauntlet. This paralogue was a real treat!


----------



## Holla

Bluelady said:


> It took all of my orbs but I finally have Plegian Katarina. Goodbye Legendary Dimitri and Anniversary banners. Although I've never played FE: Shadow Dragon and New Mystery of the Emblem (obviously), I've adored the KrisxKatarina ship ever since the Enduring Love Voting Gauntlet. This paralogue was a real treat!



Congrats on getting Kat! I wanted her too but I ended up with a Plegian Tharja and I’m not willing to spend more orbs (RIP). At least I have her original self even if she struggles nowadays due to power creep.

I’ve played both Shadow Dragon and New Mystery. She’s only in New Mystery but her character is definitely quite interesting so I like her quite a lot as well.


----------



## Holla

I just got an Eyvel on the Dark Burdens revival from a ticket. I think Thracia 776 is trying to send me a message lol. (I’m currently playing through it actually).

 She seems to be a mediocre sword unit in Feh, but I’ll try giving her a build considering Thracia has little representation in the game compared to other games in the series. I do like her character though and feel bad for what happens to her in Thracia (I won’t say what due to spoilers in case someone reading this plans on playing Thracia).


----------



## Holla

Interm results are in for Choose Your Legends.


Spoiler











I’m not really picky with female winners I’m fine either way really. Males have me concerned though. People seem to be going all out meme with the gatekeeper. I get he’s well liked but it’s a bit much for him to win CYL in my opinion. I’d be ok with him getting in as a normal unit just not CYL.

I was also hoping last year would be Chrom’s year but Three Houses dashed that chance. Here’s hoping people jump on supporting Chrom now that Gatekeeper has got recognition. I am happy to see Marth at the top though he’s also been deserving for some time now.

I’m usually not like this, but please consider #VoteChrom4CYL!


----------



## Ryumia

Whoa... :0 Eirika ranked number one in the interim results. I have been voting for her since Choose Your Legends 3 and pretty happy that she has made it to the top (for now at least) for this Choose Your Legends. Pretty much going to keep voting for Eirika in order to protentially assist with keeping her at the top because Fire Emblem: Three Houses still has that high popularity. Praying that Eirika will finally have a Brave alt this year.

*Update*: The current amount of orbs I have at the moment is at 1,305 orbs. I was able to get +Spd/-Atk Fallen Julia with one of the tickets for the Dark Burdens revival banner. Still haven't decided if I want to spend my orbs on the  Dark Desert Rituals Banner yet. I'm also holding out for the 2021 Valentine Banner and some new news about Legendary Ephraim. Can't wait to see what'll be up with them in Fire Emblem Heroes.


----------



## Taj

Ok real talk who endorsed brave Ike getting a resplendent he’s already broken


----------



## Bluelady

Ok...confession time. I voted for Marth and Gatekeeper. I didn’t expect Gatekeeper to place 2nd place though. I just wanted him to be in a decent position that it would attract IS’s attention and hopefully add him in the game like Mustafa.

I’m sorry. I’ll switch my voting to Marth and Chrom now.


----------



## Holla

Bluelady said:


> Ok...confession time. I voted for Marth and Gatekeeper. I didn’t expect Gatekeeper to place 2nd place though. I just wanted him to be in a decent position that it would attract IS’s attention and hopefully add him in the game like Mustafa.
> 
> I’m sorry. I’ll switch my voting to Marth and Chrom now.



Ah no need to be sorry. Your Gatekeeper votes were honest ones. I'm only salty towards the people who were purposely trolling so other favourites can't get in. Also doesn't help in my case that I've been wanting Chrom to win since CYL1 but he's always stuck around about 4th place each year and he's the one that got pushed out of the top 2 by Gatekeeper for the midway results.

Most deserving this year in my opinion is Marth and Chrom. Marth typically places around 3rd so I'd be fine with him winning and hopefully Chrom getting 2nd, but only time will tell.

I've been voting Chrom from the start and will keep up with that as time goes on.


----------



## Taj

Honestly I wouldn’t mind this is people voted gatekeeper because they genuinely wanted him, not bc others are doing it for memes. It is what it is though, I can name 50 worse characters to have a brave alt for and their names all start with “anankos”


----------



## Holla

My job here is done!





I really hope Chrom finally wins, but I’ll accept whatever happens (though I do hope it’s not Gatekeeper). Good luck to everyone that voted!


----------



## Ryumia

A new Mythic Hero had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Not quite sure if I want to summon for her or potentially for Legendary Dimitri. Her artwork is really nice and she has some cool skills, but I don't know if I want her as much as Harmonized Hero Dorothea though. So... I'm just gonna wait until after the upcoming Feh Channel to decide on that. I want that Feh Channel to come already, so I know if I want to summon for any units that I am thinking of potentially summoning for.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,338 orbs. Still kind of holding out for units that I potentially would want to get. I really hope Eirika does become one of the winners for Choose Your Legends 5. Don't want to have to do this again when Choose Your Legends comes back around. She has to join her brother in the Choose Your Legends circle. My *Ballot Votes* for Eirika had already been cast.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar and Rerun Tracker (Post-Seiros)*
*Mythic Hero Seiros - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero - Seiros: Saint of Legend*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
*Choose Your Legends 5* - The winners of Choose Your Legends 5 are: *Gatekeeper, Marth, Marianne, and Eirika*. [*Note*: I put the names of the winners for this round of Choose Your Legends in a spoiler blur as a safety precaution. Spoilers can be a sensitive subject.]

- I'm personally very happy with the results for this Choose Your Legends. Can't wait to get my free pick when the time comes. Not sure who I would vote for in the next Choose Your Legends, but at least it won't be stressful for me when it would be time to vote again.


*4th Anniversary Celebration!* - The stuff we can get for this celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes.


*4th Anniversary Log-In Bonus* - Logging in consistently during the event can get you up to 20 orbs and 44 trait fruits.
*4th Anniversary Quests & Aether Raids Support Quests* - Clearing these quests while they're active would get you *these things*.
*4th Anniversary Special Bonus* - Receive a free *forma soul* as a special reward.
*4th Anniversary Tempest Trial+ Quest Rewards* - Clearing this one while it is active would get you *these things*.

- Always love getting some free stuff. I'll be sure to be active during the anniversary for sure. Missing out is no bueno for me.


*4th Anniversary Hero Fest* - These heroes *here* will be featured in Hero Fest. The tickets *here* are specifically used for this banner.

- Another chance for me to get Duo Ephraim. Totally going to summon on this banner and I hope to get a +Atk one when I do. I was wondering when I'll get that chance to summon for him again. Praying that I'll get the specific IV that I want on him.


*Grand Hero Party* - These selective *grand hero battles* are making a comeback for the 4th Anniversary.

- Already have these heroes in my barracks, but this is good for those that missed out on them.


*Special Hero Summon (Year 4)* - You can randomly get one of these *special heroes* to join your barracks for free.

- I am really hoping that I'll get colorless since I like the units there more than the rest. My back-up choice of color would probably be green. Blue would be the second back-up option if I don't get get either green or colorless. Hope to be lucky on this one.


*A Hero Rises 2021* - A free hero that everyone gets to have for a selective period of time. The first part of this event is the *voting period*. You can click this link *here* to start voting for selective candidates for this particular event. Once the voting period is over then *a voting gauntlet with the top candidates will begin and the winner of it will be the chosen hero*. If you don't like the winning hero of the event then there will be a *special summoning banner* with the top 4 voting gauntlet heroes that you can summon for.

- I voted for Duo Sigurd once the voting was open and got this *nice wallpaper* after voting. Hoping that the winning hero is someone that would be pretty useful for practically everyone. Though... I am a bit more interested to see who the top 4 are going to be since they'll be in banner together. I might summon for this when that time comes. It could be a good investment to summon on.


*2021 Valentine's Units* - The units for the 2021 Valentine's Banner are: *Gustav*, *Henriette*, *Alfonse*, *Veronica*, and *Lif* (*Duo Hero*).


The tempest trial+ unit for the event is going to be *Veronica*. The rest will obviously be in the *2021 Valentine's Banner*.

- I'm personally not going to summon for any of these units due to planning to summon on the Hero Fest banner. So... I'll just take the tempest trial+ unit and the rewards that come with it. I gotta save my orbs for future things that I would want.


*Update Information* - The update information talks about an *increase in the hero merit cap*, *customized summoner*, *changes to the summoning pool* (*Note*: *Addionational Information* for the summoning changes.), and the *status* of *old legendary heroes*.

- I guess I know now on what's going to happen with Legendary Ephraim. Can't wait to see what kind of an update he'll get once he makes a comeback. Really like that we can have a customized summoner. Didn't really like that we couldn't have one before.
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel is pretty great to me. Pretty excited to have another chance at another Duo Ephraim. I have something to look forward to with Choose Your Legends 5. Getting some free stuff is always great to receive. An improvement from that the 3rd Anniversary.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,404 orbs. Gonna have to say goodbye to some of these orbs soon. I'm pretty much going to skip out on the Mythic banner and the Dark Desert Rituals banner now after seeing this Feh Channel.


----------



## Holla

Well the CYL5 results don’t really surprise me.



Spoiler



I’ll admit I’m pretty bummed that Chrom didn’t win again but 3rd is his highest placing so hopefully next year? (He usually got around 4th in the past). I’m happy for Gatekeeper and Marth fans though. Gatekeeper has been crazy popular for some reason lol. Plus Marth does deserve to win over Chrom as Marth has usually been one place of ahead of ahead of him (often coming in 3rd in the past) so he was overdue to win.

I’ll wait until we actually see the final units in the summer but I’ll likely choose Marth as my free unit unless one of the others grabs my attention somehow.



As for FEH channel in general I really liked it. I’m hoping “demoting” (if that’s what you can call it) several old 5 stars to that 4 star special category ends up being good. Though it’ll still be preferable to have those units in a normal focus if you actually want to pull them. I’m just glad they won’t pity break us anymore. Also revamping some old legendary units and splitting some of them off into their own separate focus from normal legendary/mythic banners has been needed for a while as it seems to take forever to cycle through them all now.

The valentine units look nice but an easy pass for me. I’ve finally decided to fully invest in a Chrom emblem team. So I’ll be saving orbs for more Legendary Chrom merges (he’s only +2). I also have a fully invested +10 OG Chrom already and some of you might remember how I saved in the past to fully merge my +10 Spring Chrom. The fourth member for now will be Horse Chrom +3 but I’ll probably wait for a new alt with a different weapon type instead of fully investing in him so Legendary is my focus for now.

I did my summon on the Free Special Summon (Year 4) and only got red and blue orbs so I grabbed a red one as I had less of those units and more of them were interesting to me. I ended up with a young Caeda. I already had her but I absolutely love Caeda so I’ll take the free merge any day.

Finally nice to see some customization coming for our summoner. And playable no less. Though I’m curious if there will be mode restrictions on them as being able to copy any skill any of your units have onto them sounds nuts.


----------



## Holla

I just got the update and customized my summoner. It’s fairly basic at this point but was fun and hopefully they will add to the feature more in the future. First summoner to greet me was a default one so I have no idea who it was lol.

I just realized I only have one person from the Bell Tree added in heroes. So if you’d like to add me my code is 7808512323. I often rotate between my high investment Chroms and other units when I feel like changing it up for my lead.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm pretty much passing on this banner like I stated before for the Hero Fest banner. Though... The skills for Gustav and Henriette would be nice to have for some of my units. Hope I would be lucky to get one of these heroes on the banner on the redeem pull and tickets.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,456 orbs. Customizing the Summoner was kind of interesting. Chose this *one* as the appearance for my Summoner and equipped the Heart Charm accessory onto them. I wasn't feeling the other looks of the summoner and went with what I liked the best out of all of them. The greeting message that I put was: "Hey there! How's it going?". It was the first thing that popped into my head, so I decided to go with that since I didn't think it would really matter. Hope for more Summoner looks to come soon.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Love of a King Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Love of a King (Gustav, Henriette, Alfonse, Lif Thrasir Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Veronica: Bestowed Love*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #25 (Ike)*​


----------



## Taj

https://imgur.com/a/QMQy2Ug


Yeah that’s him alright

really excited for all the banners, I’m actually saving up with my friends so we can do a huge summon party on the 14th

feel free to add me 9859869050, it’s just a +10 Sonya nothin special


----------



## Holla

Well I was perfectly fine in not getting anything from the Hero Fest or new Valentine's banner but the game was nice to me anyways.

I got Shinon on my free pull on the Hero fest banner. I was aiming for colourless or red for Time's Pulse fodder. Only doing free pulls/ticket summons on that banner.

I also got a +def -spd Henriette from the Valentine's banner on my summon after the free pull (same circle as I decided I'd only do free pulls/tickets but also pull any reds within the same summon). While I was fine not getting her she's the one I was hoping would show up if I got lucky and she did.

Crazy thing is I haven't even used any tickets yet just the free pulls. 
I can hopefully spread my luck on to others. Good luck on your summons guys!


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,465 orbs. Spent only 16 orbs on the Hero Fest Banner. Those orbs got me a +HP/-Spd Perceval (12 orbs) and +Res/-Atk Sumia (4 orbs). Got to see the special 4-star rate animation with Sumia and it was pretty cool to see it in action. With my last ticket on the Hero Fest banner... I was able get a +Atk/-Res Duo Ephraim and now I can plus merge him with the other ones. It would be a +4 merge if I were to do so, but I think I will hold on to one or potentially two of them for the time being. I got a +HP/-Def *Masquerade Ethyln* for my Special Hero Summon (Year 4). It was pretty cool that I got her, but it is kind of making me feel like wanting a Masquerade Quan now. In any case... I was able to get +Spd/-Atk Duo Lif and +Atk/-Def Valentine Henriette with the Valentine's Banner tickets.

Overall, I had some nice luck with these banners so far and I'm not sure if I'll keep summoning for right now. One idea was to get as many copies of Duo Ephraim with a budget of like 200 orbs or so. Another idea was to potentially go to the Dark Desert Rituals banner to get Harmonized Hero Dorothea. The last idea was to save for the Hero Rises Banner or when a Legendary Hero Remix banner with Legendary Ephraim is to come.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Love of a King Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Veronica - Bestowed Love [Showcase]*​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Decided to come back competitively after hearing that gatekeeper actually won, so I'm saving orbs starting now! Also really enjoying the new summoning changes as I was able to get a Lyn, F!Celica, and a great IV Leo that I can added to my merges. Also managed to get Lif and and 3 Shinons from todays banner in less than 50 orbs which I'm happy about!

So far I've managed to get Silas, Xander Camilla, Kaze, M!Corrin, Saizo to +10, and I'm closing in on +10 on S!Sylvian and another Saizo which is cool. Also currently working on merging up S!Eldigan and making him a tank dancer

If anyone can explain aether raid blessing slots to me I'd reallt appreciate it! I just started doing the game mode for grails (only having now reached tier 15) and I'm so confused on how you even move up tiers in this mode

Also wondering if you guys would think Fatal Smoke would work well on Saizo? I summoned Lif only for fodder


----------



## Ryumia

@ObeseMudkipz I think maybe these posts (*Post #1* (Check the comments section) & *Post #2*) on reddit would help with your aether raid blessing slots question. I only do aether raids for the 5 rewards with using the 3 dispatches and only doing 2 aether raids battles.

Also... Congrats on your pulls. :] Not a FEH Unit Builder expert, so I'm not sure how to help with your issue with Saizo. Maybe if you list the built for him or the built you plan to use then I guess it'll be easier to gauge if the skill would potentially work for him.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ryumia said:


> snip


Oh wow thank you so much! Before I was just putting units in that spot until it wasn't X'ed out but now I understand! 

Also for the Saizo build its just his eff dagger, with close foil/counter, null follow-up. I'm currently using rouse def/res in his c slot


----------



## Holla

@ObeseMudkipz I only just read up a bit about Fatal Smoke and it sounds like it could be good on a fully invested Saizo like yours. His prf is great for debuffing foes so an added healing block status could potentially make his debuffing even better.

From what I read Fatal Smoke not only prevents healers or healing towers from healing but any healing in general such as renewal and specials like sol and aether. In terms of the specials they will still trigger just they won’t heal the unit. Which is pretty nifty as I’ve come across a few spammy healing special teams.

Now, I didn’t pull Líf myself so I haven’t been able to verify if what I said above is 100% true but it seems to be what people are saying.

If Saizo is one of your faves (which I’m guessing he is since you’ve invested in him heavily already) I say go for it.

I gave my Spring Chrom (also heavily invested in and a fave of mine) Spurn the other day and I don’t regret it one bit. He tanked a bold fighter and special procc from the new Alfonse alt like a champ. Initially I was like “oh no he’s gonna die” forgetting that I gave him spurn haha.


----------



## Nkosazana

Im kinda bummed with my pulls from tickets ;_; 
I got Luke, Balem and Henriette. I kinda wish I'd saved my orbs for longer so i could of also gotten tharja from the dark desert rituals summon ;_; I do like the events so far tho and i feel like this is the most free orbs we've gotten.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

After playing for awhile again I forgot how sad it makes me to see I can't use any of my favorites units outside of PvE. My units, even with heavg investment, are getting wrecked by all these new units (


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> After playing for awhile again I forgot how sad it makes me to see I can't use any of my favorites units outside of PvE. My units, even with heavg investment, are getting wrecked by all these new units (



Yeah I feel you there. Several times in arena and AR it matches me with teams that are impossible for me to win against. So I don’t really try all that hard in those modes. I just do them to get my rewards (even if they aren’t high tier) and call it good. Thankfully AR has that auto dispatch feature now so if you at least do those you can likely maintain your tier even if you lose all other matches.

I love to use old favourites even after they are long powercrept and outclassed. At least they are still fun to use for story maps and certain quests.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I really want to fodder one of the Shinons I summoned to build up a fates archer, but I'm conflicted on who :-(. I wanna do Takumi, but then hes kinda hard to get rn and he also has CC which a bunch of my units need. Maybe I can do Niles, but then I'd have to buy his respledent form to remove his art


----------



## Holla

Whelp rip my orb stash for Legendary Chrom lol.

As soon as I saw Lex in the video thumbnail I figured Azelle would be joining him as well they are pals afterall. Azelle is my most wanted unit not in the game so I’m 100% pulling until I get him. The colour sharing is annoying but thank the gods the spark system is a thing so I’ll probably stop at the spark and bonus if anyone shows up along the way.

Interesting to finally see upgraded duel skills I know people have been complaining for awhile that they were outdated. I personally don’t really care as I don’t try too hard in arena and am happy to stay status quo.

At first I’ll admit I had no idea who Annand was but now I know why. Her name in the translation patch is drastically different and she’s non-playable.

Also Lex being a demote is a welcome addition I know many people really like Lex and a newer gen demoted axe cav is always a welcome addition.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I really don't like how they still are using the VG to decide which unit everyone gets. I wish they'd just let us choose who we want


----------



## Taj

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I really don't like how they still are using the VG to decide which unit everyone gets. I wish they'd just let us choose who we want


As great as that sounds, it’s a gacha game; one that’s 4 years old for that matter. They have to find a combination that keeps F2P people satisfied while also seizing the opportunity for more money (which is why the top 4 will get their own banner). 
That being said, VG is ridiculously boring and I don’t see why they can’t just finalize it based on results already


----------



## Holla

Just saw the top 8 for a hero rises. Not really interested in any of them personally. Legendary Chrom got bumped out of the top 8 sadly.

I only have half of the top 8 but none of the half I I don’t have interest me. Guess I’ll look into who is the best fodder and choose which team I’ll pick from there.


----------



## Holla

Ok I went in on the new Genealogy banner with approx 200 orbs plus free summon and 4 tickets from Forging bonds. I think I did pretty well. As I said before though thank the gods for the spark system now. Just as a note I pulled everything expect colourless up to the spark.

My free summon was a 4 star special red mage Eirika. Gave my existing copy another merge.
First pity break was OG academy phase Edelgard about halfway to the spark. Again gave my existing copy a merge.
Not long after got a 5 star neutral Lex before I even had a pity rate going again.
Second pity break was an Erinys. +Def -Atk. I originally was just going to manual her for fodder later but I really don’t have many Lance units from Genealogy (the version of Finn we have is technically from Thracia 776). She also still has pretty high attack despite the unfortunate bane.
On the remaining summons on the way to the spark I got 2 4 star specials. OG Lance Azura and Nephenee. I sent Azura home (no use for her and bad fodder) but gave a merge to my Nephenee.
At the spark I chose Azelle of course who was my number one goal. I figured I wouldn’t get him before this (I was right).
I still had a bit of a rate going after the spark so I pulled approx 2 more circles worth of blues and reds and got a +Atk -Spd Fallen Ike. Gonna build him I suppose. I know he’s insanely good and I do have a soft spot for fallen heroes for some reason. Darn speed bane though.
Overall I’m pretty pleased with how the banner treated me. Funny how the last two new heroes banners I had to rely on the spark to get the unit I wanted the most (Asbel on the Thracia banner and now Azelle). Really really glad the spark system is a thing.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Managed to get a Midori off a summon ticket which I'm happy about! Time to heavily invest in Takumi and get him to +10 through the special rate after 10 years (that or I merge up New Years Corrin, but not really sure who'd be better)


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I skipped over this banner because I really wanted some Distant Counter fodder, so I just summoned on the Legendary Hero Remix banner to get as many as I could. The only units that I liked in the trailer are: Azelle and Erinys. Really like Azelle's English voice after hearing his voice lines, but I think I like Asbel's English voice more if I had to compare the two. Erinys has a pretty nice design and I also like her English voice too. Hoping to get lucky to get either Azelle or Erinys with either the redeem pull or the forging bong tickets since I am saving orbs.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,436 orbs. Spent 155 orbs on the Legendary Hero Remix banner. I was able to get a +Atk/-Spd Awakening Anna (15th Summon), a +Res/-Def Male Kris (26th Summon), a +Atk/-Def Legendary Hector (31st Summon), and a +Def/-Spd Legendary Lyn  (35th Summon). Picked Legendary Hector as my free summon after summoning 40 times on the banner. I made the 2 copies of Legendary Hector I had into combat manuals since I was mainly summoning on the banner for Distant Counter fodder and nothing else.

Pretty much going to save my orbs for the Double Special Heroes banner and the A Hero Rises banner. I think Summer Lute might be on the upcoming Double Special Heroes and I am looking for a +Spd IV version of her. At least... That is what I am hoping for when it comes to that. The A Hero Rises banner is going to have some good units regardless who makes it in the top 4 of the voting gauntlet event. So... I am just going to go for the spark on that banner when the time comes since it might be worth summoning on. I'm hoping Legendary Ephraim will be on the next Legendary Hero Remix banner since I just want that one copy of him. Feels like I am waiting forever for him to come back.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*A Hero Rises 2021 Results*
*Fire Emblem Castle Conversations – Fire Emblem 30th Anniversary*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar (now includes Legendary Remix!): mid February 2021*
*Enduring Legacy [Forging Bonds Multipliers]*
*Enduring Legacy Units [Superboons & Superbanes]*
*Enduring Legacy Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Enduring Legacy (Annand, Azelle, Lex, Erinys)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dithorba: Cutting Knight (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dagr [Enemy Lines Only]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #26 (Tana)*​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I'm so desperate to heavily invest in my 0 merged crappy IV Bridal Charlotte coz I'm so desperate to use any version of her in game modes. 

Also if anyone wants to add me my friends list isn't as active anymore, so I don't have many good units for certain modes and could really use new friends! 

3319292766 and I have a +10 tank Silas as my unit


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I'm so desperate to heavily invest in my 0 merged crappy IV Bridal Charlotte coz I'm so desperate to use any version of her in game modes.
> 
> Also if anyone wants to add me my friends list isn't as active anymore, so I don't have many good units for certain modes and could really use new friends!
> 
> 3319292766 and I have a +10 tank Silas as my unit



+10 Silas I like your taste! I have a fully built one as well. Sent you a request I tend to swap out my main as I feel fit but I’m active pretty much everyday.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Holla said:


> +10 Silas I like your taste! I have a fully built one as well. Sent you a request I tend to swap out my main as I feel fit but I’m active pretty much everyday.


Ayy nice! What's your build for him? I feel like I should switch my lead as well but they're all gen 1 fates units with outdated stats and sylvain haha


----------



## Holla

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ayy nice! What's your build for him? I feel like I should switch my lead as well but they're all gen 1 fates units with outdated stats and sylvain haha



Here is mine:



Spoiler









I went for a speed build on him. His speed is just ok by today’s standards (darn power creep) but it was actually pretty good back when he was released with this build. He’s also still a decent physical tank though he can’t take magical hits quite like yours can. I used to run him on my mixed tactics team but now he is on my cavalry team. So he at least gets horse buffs now. He and Ares are the team tanks.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

In my heart I want Corrin to win the VG coz of Fates bias, but if Seiros wins I can fodder dragons wall to Garon so I'm fine with whatever.

If the other's one idk what to do with them


----------



## Holla

For the hero rises voting gauntlet I’m only really interested in the duos Lyn/Florina and Byleth/Rhea.

The latter turns me off a bit as I’m not a huge fan of the amount of fan service they give off with those swimsuits, but at the same time they are by far one of the best red tome fliers in the game right now. While Lyn is an extremely good dagger flier Eir still pulls her weight really well and we all got her for free so I feel like Byleth is the better choice? Still not sure who I will side with but probably one of those two.

Of course if I lose round one then I’ll just switch to the winner of the bracket.


----------



## Bluelady

This is hard. I don't know who to vote for. I'm lucky enough to have most of the candidates except for Seiros and Dimitri. Selfish reasoning is telling me to vote for those two, but I think that I should pick one that would benefit the most people. Is Micaiah's fodder still considered good? I stopped paying attention to competitive skill sets after the third year arc. LOL


----------



## Holla

Bluelady said:


> This is hard. I don't know who to vote for. I'm lucky enough to have most of the candidates except for Seiros and Dimitri. Selfish reasoning is telling me to vote for those two, but I think that I should pick one that would benefit the most people. Is Micaiah's fodder still considered good? I stopped paying attention to competitive skill sets after the third year arc. LOL



I think the main consensus is everyone other than Edelgard would be a good choice. Of course Edel is a really good unit but many of us got her for our free CYL pick plus she’s in the regular summoning pool. All others are good seasonal duos, mythics or legendaries so they aren’t always available like Edel is.

Micaiah would be a solid choice though I know most units prefer atk/spd push 4 over her atk/res push fodder wise. Mystic boost is solid though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wasn't Seiros last months New 8% banner unit? I'm actually happy Legendary Claudes finally in , but I feel like I've seen too many 3H units the last few months lol

At least it's not Legendary Xander like many were saying otherwise I would be sad having to summon


----------



## Ryumia

A new Legendary Hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Pretty much going to skip this banner because I spent some orbs on the Double Special Heroes banner and I'm also planning to summon on that A Hero Rises banner. Can't wait to see what four units are going to be on that banner when the time comes.

In any case... I was a bit surprised to see that Claude would be the new Legendary Hero because I actually thought he would be a wind elemental legendary hero. I guess Byleth is gonna be the wind legendary hero instead since they decided to go with Claude here. Legendary Claude seems pretty cool and I hope to be able to free summon for him. I doubt that I could, but it wouldn't hurt to try to do so.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,399 orbs. Spent 302 orbs on the Double Special Heroes banner. I was able to get a Summer Lute +Atk/-Res (5-star), a Summer Lute +Spd/-HP (5-star), a Pirate Geese +Res/-HP (4-star), a Alm +Spd/-Res (4-star Special Rate), a Celica +Spd/-Atk (4-star Special Rate), a Myrrh +Res/-Def (4-star Special Rate), a Brave Roy +HP/-Atk (4-star Special Rate), and a Lucina +Atk/-Def (4-star Special Rate). I was aiming for blue with 57 orbs for a +Spd Summer Lute then the rest of my spending went towards getting Duo Sigurd. Pressed my luck a bit too much with the Double Special Heroes banner; however, I did gain back 170 orbs for finishing the rest of Paralogues for hard mode. Got 29 orbs from the Bound Hero battle and some other stuff that I can't recall at the moment. 

I am hoping and praying that there won't be anything that's gonna tempt me to spent orbs next month. My ideal goal is to only spend on the A Hero Rises banner whenever that comes up. So... I hope there wouldn't be any new Sacred Stones units any time soon.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Claude: King of Unification - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Claude - King of Unification*​


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I forgot there was an Azura rerun so soon after her last revival, so I used half my orbs to try and get more merges for her (so sorry Charlotte please don't be the this upcoming banners new unit), and I managed to get 2 Azuras in 70 orbs so that's not too bad. She's at +6 now and hopefully I can finish her by next rerun

But they came in +spd and +attack, and I'm not sure if I want to change my +def or not because with max investment and certain skills she gets 59/56/44/45/45, which seems really nice to me. I am stuck if I wanna have 3 less def for more attack or speed lol


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Oh... Ingrid and Dedue. :0 I'm kind of tempted to spend orbs on this banner to get those two, but I think I am going to stick with summoning on the A Hero Rises banner. Pretty sure that this banner will win the voting for a Forging Bond revival. So... I'll probably summon for them when that time comes unless I am already saving for something when this banner comes back around. I hope I get lucky enough to get Dedue with just the free summon and the 4 forging bond tickets. It is mostly because I'm probably gonna try to get Summer Ingrid when that Summer Banner comes back in circulation. I'm currently missing L!Dimitri and Summer Ingrid for the Blue Lion House roster as of right now. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,466 orbs. It is pretty good that I haven't been tempted enough to summon again after saving more orbs again. I was kind of close to wanting to go back on the Double Special Heroes banner to summon once more.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Path 2 Divine Codes [Fodder List]*
*All 5.3.0 Weapon Refines - Ayra, Ishtar, Lyon, L'arachel & Halloween Nowi!*
*Lyon's Weapon Refine [Correction]*
*Seeds of Fódlan Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Seeds of Fodlan (Ingrid, Dedue, Linhardt, Marianne)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Solon: Church Shadow (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Nott [Enemy Lines Only]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #27 (Elincia)*​


----------



## Holla

Easy skip on this next banner for me. I know many people are excited about more Three Houses characters though. Only 3H character I still want is Ashe. Good luck!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

O wow I didn't expect Seiros to lose. Now I'm kind of sad I don't have an extra one to fodder Dragon Wall off to Garon. Idk what to do with Lyn haha


----------



## Holla

My mind is blown that Lyn won. I went to get my feathers fully expecting “you lose” but nope. I stared at my phone screen for a good min thinking “how in the...!?”

Anyways I was fine with either winning but I ending up picking Lyn in the final round as I don’t have her yet and she’s an insanely good unit. I already had Seiros and honestly don’t use her much other than plunking her on my AR defence team.

This almost feels like team Shanna all over again. Haha those were fun times.


----------



## Rika092

Gonna skip the banner. Honestly I barely have the interest to keep up with the banners and events these days because there hasn't been many characters that I'm familiar with and like. Give me more seasonal Chroms, Lucinas, Tharjas, Ephraims, and the Fate characters... then i'd probably go bananas again


----------



## Holla

Got my free Lynja today. I look forward to training her. Thinking back now she’s probably the one I wanted most of the 8 options despite all 8 of them not being an overly high want for me. It’ll make skipping the Hero Rises banner easy at least.


----------



## Holla

Well I personally found the bunny banner to be an easy skip. I did free pull a +Spd -Def Inigo though haha. I suppose I’ll build him. He’s one of the more likeable gen 2 Awakening characters in my opinion.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was pretty surprised to see Myrrh on the new seasonal heroes banner as well as the fact she ended up being the Harmonized Hero. She's the first Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones character to be a Harmonized Hero of the game. I was actually expecting Eirika to be the first Harmonized Hero since Ephraim is the first Duo Hero for Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. It would of been an interesting contrast between the two of them. Then again... Eirika is the first resplendent hero of Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones in FEH. So... I suppose it is something.

I was hoping not to summon until the A Hero Rises banner, so I can get a copy of Legendary Dimitri for my Blue Lion House collection.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,502 orbs. Spent 78 orbs on the banner and was able to get a +Spd/-Def Harmonized Hero Myrrh. All I need now is Spring Saleh to complete the Sacred Stones category once again in Fire Emblem Heroes. Feels like this game likes to torment me with completing my catalog for Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. Can't wait until Brave Eirika comes around.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Willful Wabbits Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Willful Rabbits (Severa, Inigo, Minerva, Myrrh Nah Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Saleh: Vernal Sage (TT+ "Familiar Stranger" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #28 (Reinhardt)*​


----------



## Taj

Hopping in to say I’m EXTREMELY excited for the next hall of forms, because my main girl Sonya is making an appearance


----------



## Holla

Well I wasn’t overly excited about the free Saleh until I did a thing:


Spoiler









Spring Chrom is by far my most heavily invested unit. I’ve been using his old Carrot Axe since I got him way back when. I don’t like changing weapons on seasonals for aesthetic reasons even if there are better options out there. But this is the first inheritable Spring Axe aside from Spring Alfonse and I didn’t/don’t have the heart to sacrifice him. I don’t mind giving Chrom the Springy Axe as it still matches his Spring theme.

I also like has it has an added flower and egg effect when he attacks. The Carrot Axe didn’t have any additional effect at all.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I managed to snag a good IV L!Corrin and a Seiros in the same circle under 20 orbs so I'm happy about that. They were also who I was aiming for lol.

Problem is I wanted to fodder this Seiros to Garon for Dragon Wall but now I'm second guessing it because I don't know what to run him with that'll work well. So now I just sitting with this Seiros that idk what to do with


----------



## Bluelady

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I managed to snag a good IV L!Corrin and a Seiros in the same circle under 20 orbs so I'm happy about that. They were also who I was aiming for lol.
> 
> Problem is I wanted to fodder this Seiros to Garon for Dragon Wall but now I'm second guessing it because I don't know what to run him with that'll work well. So now I just sitting with this Seiros that idk what to do with


Congrats! ^^

I got lucky as well and pulled Legendary Dimitri on my first summon. I’ve been waiting for him for a long time. He’s + Def/-Atk but some fruit should be able to fix that.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I summoned last 2 nights ago w all my saved orbs because I was tryna get more fodder and I didn't think Silque or Charlotte would be coming soon, so I was kind of mad at myself when I saw the Silque banner this reset haha.

I managed to get 19 orbs to summon with and I guess they took pity on me because I got my first one on the third summon. She's -atk but I don't really mind since I plan to start saving for her and Charlotte so hopefully I'll have enough next time she shows up, but I'll keep summoning until this banner disappears. I'll probaly end up using trait fruits on her coz I want to make the best with the one I have rn

I foddered off a bunch of 5 star healers for their staves, heals, and certain c skills and a NY!Alfonse for CC and his c skill, so I'm really happy to finally have her even with bad ivs


----------



## Holla

My boy Morgan is finally getting a refine! I don’t currently use him on one of my main teams but he is fully built and invested in so I look forward to seeing what kind of refine he gets.

Also legendary Chrom returns later this month... I definitely don’t have a huge orb stash for him but I hope to get him a couple more merges at least. I’d like to get him to +5 if I can (he’s currently +2). Legendary Robin is the only other Legendary I wanted to and have fully merged and it took me a couple years to fully complete her so I’m in no rush to finish Chrom.


----------



## Bluelady

I'm glad that M!Morgan is getting a refine. I like using him in Mjolnir's Strike, so hopefully his refine will be helpful. However, I won't expect too much because of dirty IS did my boy, Lyon. Seriously, quick riposte 3.

I tried summoning in this month's mythic hero banner because I'm trying to get all of the FEH OCs. Unsurprisingly, I didn't get Dagr because I only had 20 orbs at that time. I did get an extra copy of Legendary Marth and turned him into a manual for now.

Aww, I know that April Fools is over but this is hilarious. 





Well done Nintendo.


----------



## Dunquixote

Been having fun again with this game. I downloaded it again sometime when the rerun xmas banners were up and then deleted it later again since I got overwhelmed with where to start back up. Downloaded it again a few months later and have been playing it again - pretty regularly. Got my three houses “dream team” started. now if only they made a new hubert unit (timeskip please ), timeskip Bernadetta, a new Felix, I’ll be all set on most of my favorites. Been really enjoying the new claude. .


----------



## Antonio

Your browser is not able to display this video.




I just...I just....I just don't know if I am able to win at this game if I keep turning 4 stars into 5 stars based on attractiveness.


----------



## Holla

Well, I still boot up the game everyday but I'm starting to feel a bit burnt out as of late. I've found myself skipping several of the the coliseum modes and even some of the events that don't have an auto battle option.

I'm hoping this will change as I've been pretty into the game since launch.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I figured it was gonna be a Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones banner based on the two silhouettes that were shown before the trailer had arrived. Pretty excited that Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones was able to get its first dedicated seasonal banner. I was actually planning to summon for Plumeria when she comes back around, but I don't think I will due to this banner being here right now. The artwork for these kid versions are really cute. Pretty excited to see if they'll do something like this again next year for another game. The kid version idea is pretty neat to me.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,257 orbs. Spent 353 orbs on the banner and was able to get everyone on the banner. There was no doubt on my part that I wasn't going to attempt to get them all. The 5-star units that I was able to obtain are: +HP/-Atk Laevatien, +Atk/-Res Young Lyon, Neutral IV Young Lyon, Neutral IV Flayn, +Atk/-HP Young Tana, +Res/-HP Caineghis, +Def/-Spd Duo Eirika, +Res/-Def Duo Eirika, +Res/-Spd Siegbert (4-star Special), +Hp/-Res Claude, and +Res/-Def Young L'Arachel.

I'm happy that I was able to get them all in less than 400 orbs, but getting Young L'Arachel was probably the most frustrating part for me. She took quite a while to come around compared to the others. All I have to do now is wait for Young Innes to arrive to complete my Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones collection in Fire Emblem Heroes once again. Just going to continue to save up my orbs for now like I usually do.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Childhood Encounters Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Childhood Encounter (Tana, L'Arachel, Lyon, Eirika Ephraim Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Innes: Frelian Moonlight (TT+ "Princess's Gloom" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #30 (Lilina)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Look at



*Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes (Bond of Trust)*
*Bond of Trust Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Bond of Trust (Farina, Louise, Erk, Pent)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Sonia: Inhuman Beauty*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #29 (Micaiah)*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar (includes Hero Rerun Tracker and Legendary Remix!): April 2021*
*ALL weapon refines of April 2021 for Male Morgan, Valentine Hector, Marisa, Sumia & Quan*

-----------------

*Fire Emblem Heroes - Mythic Hero (Dagr: Sun's Radiance)*
*Dagr - Sun's Radiance - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dagr: Sun's Radiance*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Discover Mythic Hero - Dagr*


----------



## Holla

Ryumia said:


> *Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,257 orbs. Spent 353 orbs on the banner and was able to get everyone on the banner. There was no doubt on my part that I wasn't going to attempt to get them all. The 5-star units that I was able to obtain are: +HP/-Atk Laevatien, +Atk/-Res Young Lyon, Neutral IV Young Lyon, Neutral IV Flayn, +Atk/-HP Young Tana, +Res/-HP Caineghis, +Def/-Spd Duo Eirika, +Res/-Def Duo Eirika, +Res/-Spd Siegbert (4-star Special), +Hp/-Res Claude, and +Res/-Def Young L'Arachel.
> 
> I'm happy that I was able to get them all in less than 400 orbs, but getting Young L'Arachel was probably the most frustrating part for me. She took quite a while to come around compared to the others. All I have to do now it wait for Young Innes to arrive to complete my Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones collection in Fire Emblem Heroes once again. Just going to continue to save up my orbs for now like I usually do.



Congrats on getting all the new units they sure are cute! I ended up spending a bit over 100 orbs myself aiming for a L’Arachel and Lyon personally. I got lucky and L’Arachel showed up after only about 3 or 4 summons. Lyon didn’t want to show though. I actually ended up with 2 Tanas before a 4 star Lyon finally showed his face. I guess I got pretty lucky this time.


----------



## Holla

Well I had a spontaneous urge to build OG Seliph so I did. He’s one of my faves from Genealogy after all. Though I went full out with it haha.

I had a +Atk copy from my recent pulls and more than enough copies of his manual to +10 him. I also had a stockpile of feathers as I haven’t really been doing any merge projects aside from grail units and those take forever to get enough grails for.

This is the first time I went from not even having a copy in my barracks at all to +10 in one day. I plan on swapping him out with Leif on my Infantry team. I feel a bit bad for swapping him out with his cousin but alas.

This is probably his optimal build right now other than he doesn’t have Pulse Smoke. I’m debating on axing my Groom Pent for him but I’m still thinking on it.


Spoiler










Edit: I just sacrificed Groom Pent for Pulse Smoke. So I’ll teach him that once he has enough SP.


----------



## Grand Concubunny

I dont play the game much but im still waiting on a new Niles PNG to swoon about


----------



## Holla

Cashed in all my hero fest tickets. Didn’t get anything from the focus’ but I did get 2 5 stars.
First one was a +Def Mamori. I only had one copy  from before with meh ivs so I was content to give her a merge. I also got a 4 star upgrade which gave me a Hector. Since I recently gave Seliph distant counter I’m happy to have fodder for that again.


----------



## Dunquixote

I went overboard and even though I got Edelgard within a few multis, I kept pulling since I wanted a different trait. A friend told me the traits don’t matter too much but it bothers me (i have ocd) not having the correct trait for builds I do. There are the fruit, but i don’t have 100 yet (haven’t been playing long enough). I did get Linhardt and Dimitri and dream corrin in the process though . I should’ve stopped there though ><. From tickets I got brave hector dupe (which i wanted), micaiah.


----------



## Holla

Well my dream is to +10 Legendary Chrom one day so I had to go into the latest legendary banner. I hate how Legendaries take so long to rotate back through anymore. Robin was the last and only Legendery I’ve +10’d but she didn’t take too long as she returned frequently back in the early days.

Anyways I spent several hundred orbs and here’s what I got from the banner:

Chrom x2
Selena x3
Seiros x2

4 Star Specials:
Ephraim
Lute
Azura x2

Also got my first ever copy of Erk as a 3 star.

I’m hoping to get one last Chrom before the banner leaves so that way I can make him +5. I wish I had gotten more copies of him but oh well. I didn’t have a Selena yet and only one copy of Seiros so I can’t really complain either.


----------



## Holla

Well… I did my last few pulls on the Legendary banner before it’s gone tomorrow. Got another copy of Chrom so he’s now +7. I also got Sigurd (+Spd lol) on my final summon so that’s cool. I think Chrom is supposed to return in September so hopefully I can get his last 3 copies then. For now it’s back to saving.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not too sure if I'll spent any of my orbs for this banner. Probably going to wait until like the last day or so to make a decision. Pretty cool that Orson was included for the Fallen Heroes as the GHB unit. Really liking Orson's artwork and voice lines. Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones is getting some affection from Fire Emblem Heroes. Can't wait to see what Brave Eirika is going to be like when she gets released.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,467 orbs. For Hero Fest... I only used my tickets since I didn't want to use my orbs. Got a +Res/-HP Brave Lucina, a +Res/-Def Brave Ephraim, and an Ephraim (4-star Special). I was pretty surprised that I finally got a Brave Lucina, so that means I have all the Choose Your Legends 1 units. I'm currently missing Brave Hector, Brave Eliwood, and Brave Lysithea.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Bond of Trust Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Forces of Will (Dimitri, Morgan (M/F), Edelgard)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Orson: Passion's Folly (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Fallen Heroes - Forces of Will*
*ALL DC Weapon Refines of May 2021 for Ikes, Black Knight/Zelgius, Ryomas, Hardin, Camus & Xander*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix Calendar from May 2021 to January 2022*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #31 (Leif)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Look at



*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Apr. 25, 2021)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Legendary Hero (Sigurd: Fated Holy Knight)*
*Legendary Hero Sigurd - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Sigurd - Fated Holy Knight*


----------



## Dunquixote

I got the new Dimitri . Spd for asset and res for flaw. I know I probably should starting saving but I’m probably going to keep trying for Edelgard. There aren’t a lot of units that interest me (atm) so, may as well go for the ones that do. Just hoping they don’t make a new Hubert, Bernadetta or Felix unit anytime soon . Got no five stars with the tickets; still have two more to earn. I also got a five star lute from pulling.


----------



## Antonio

I'm still mad I wasted over a hundred bucks on orbs due to the Golden event, I am such a mess.


----------



## Bluelady

If anyone is using a Byleth as one of your Fallen Edelgard counters, would you mind showing me your build(s)? I have all three of them: neutral M!Byleth, a +Atk F!Blyeth, and a +Atk/-Spd Duo Byleth; but none of them can kill her during offense or defense. They all have the kits that they arrived with.

Thanks!


----------



## Bluelady

Bluelady said:


> If anyone is using a Byleth as one of your Fallen Edelgard counters, would you mind showing me your build(s)? I have all three of them: neutral M!Byleth, a +Atk F!Blyeth, and a +Atk/-Spd Duo Byleth; but none of them can kill her during offense or defense. They all have the kits that they arrived with.



Just an update that I figured it out. I just slapped some Windspeed 3 on my duo byleth, who is Res+ not Atk+ as I had originally though.

Luckily my invested +10 Reinhardt can take out Fallen Edelgard as well, but he’ll need help from a dancer to hit and run away. I’ll use him in the coming weeks of AA to see how he does.

Also, none of the characters in the upcoming bridal banner interest me, so this banner will be an easy skip for me.


----------



## vanivon

the 2021 bridal banner has been announced!





FE6 / Binding Blade-centric. Juno (blue, tome), Shanna (red, bow), Catria + Thea (green, axe), & Saul (colourless, staff). Juno's husband Zelot (green, axe) is the bonus unit!

it's really cute imo, having the three pegasisters + Juno's husband there. Catria + Thea harmonic hero duo is cute too since Catria was the inspiration / basis for Thea... HUGE step up from last year's duo, that's for sure!


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,433 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Forces of Will banner. I was kind of waiting to see who would be on the new bridal banner before thinking about summoning for any of the new Fallen units. The 5-star units that I was able to get are: Rhajat +HP/-Spd (4-star Special), Fallen F!Morgan +Res/-Atk, Dieck (Neutral IV), Hector +Atk, -Res (4-star Special), Julian +Res/-Atk, and F!Dimitri (Neutral IV) [Free Summon]. I was also able to get a Brave Ike +HP/-Res (4-star Special) as my redeem pull for the new bridal banner.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Bridal Grace Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Catria and Thea*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Bridal Grace (Saul, Shanna, Juno, Catria Thea Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Zelot: Avowed Groom (TT+ "Engagement" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #32 (Nino)*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar (includes Hero Rerun Tracker and Legendary Remix!): Mid-May 2021*​


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Ryumia said:


> *Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,433 orbs.


i... am stunned. i don't think i could ever save up this many?? you have insane willpower!!


----------



## Holla

I free summoned a fallen Julia today on the new bride banner. Not what I was expecting but I quite like Julia and I have a soft spot for the fallen heroes.


----------



## Thunder

i feel like if im gonna make any progress in arena i'm gonna have to build a unit whos sole purpose is countering f!edelgard, good lord


----------



## Holla

Ahhh Resplendent Chrom!!!! I am so ready! He looks so good too! My Chrom is so ready for an upgrade.


----------



## Antonio

I swear, I have a one person team that only consist of fallen Edelgard and I just threw them into the tempest trials with little to no deaths. I swear the character is broken.


----------



## Antonio

Ryumia said:


> *Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,433 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Forces of Will banner. I was kind of waiting to see who would be on the new bridal banner before thinking about summoning for any of the new Fallen units. The 5-star units that I was able to get are: Rhajat +HP/-Spd (4-star Special), Fallen F!Morgan +Res/-Atk, Dieck (Neutral IV), Hector +Atk, -Res (4-star Special), Julian +Res/-Atk, and F!Dimitri (Neutral IV) [Free Summon]. I was also able to get a Brave Ike +HP/-Res (4-star Special) as my redeem pull for the new bridal banner.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> *Check out these links down below too*:
> *Bridal Grace Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
> *Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Catria and Thea*
> *Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Bridal Grace (Saul, Shanna, Juno, Catria Thea Duo)*
> *Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Zelot: Avowed Groom (TT+ "Engagement" Reward)*
> *Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #32 (Nino)*
> *Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar (includes Hero Rerun Tracker and Legendary Remix!): Mid-May 2021*​


How did you get so many orbs?


----------



## Holla

Antonio said:


> How did you get so many orbs?


They constantly save. I’ve gotten over 1000 once but that was only after several months of basically not pulling on any banner. I usually only have a couple hundred at most as I like poking into a banner here or there so it can make it hard.


----------



## Holla

Well, I’m feeling blessed today. I totally forgot about the rerun of last year’s Brave Banner starting today. I only made 9 summons (including the free one) and got BOTH Brave Lysithea and Brave Edelgard. Both are also +Atk -Def. I’d been looking for a merge for my Edelgard and I didn’t even have Lysithea yet so that’s cool.


----------



## Ryumia

Hopeless Opus said:


> i... am stunned. i don't think i could ever save up this many?? you have insane willpower!!


Thanks. :] I'm sure anyone could save as many orbs as this or even more if they tried. I think I saw someone save a lot more orbs than just 1,400+ for *Luthier* on *reddit*. That's something that I would call pure dedication. I do hope some day that Luthier will get into Fire Emblem Heroes for this person who has been waiting for so long.



Antonio said:


> How did you get so many orbs?


Well... I usually spend my orbs on my favorites and rarely for useful skills that a unit could inherit. That's how I got a lot orbs saved up. I mostly summon for any Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones characters that comes into Fire Emblem Heroes. So far... I have every single Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones characters currently in the game. I'm currently waiting for Brave Eirika to come around at the moment. I do have a secondary focus and that's the Blue Lion House members. I am currently missing Dedue, Ingrid, and Summer Ingrid when it comes to that. It's kind of easy for me to not summon on every banner when I solely focus on who I want the most out of everyone else.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Mythic Hero had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Pretty much skipped this banner since I don't feel like it is worth summoning for me. I do want to get Dedue and Triandra, but I feel like it is better for me to get them at another time. Plus... Brave Eirika is more of a priority at the moment as well as Summer Ingrid. I wanted to get Summer Ingrid when she initially came out, but I had to prioritize the summer Sacred Stones units first. Hope I don't spend too many orbs to get Summer Ingrid to join my barracks. I also want to get better IVs for my Summer Sylvain and my Summer Joshua too.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,588 orbs. Still saving my orbs for the time being for all the units I want.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Ashera - Order Goddess - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero: Ashera - Order Goddess*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar (includes Hero Rerun Tracker and Legendary Remix!): June 2021*​


----------



## Antonio

I farmed 180 and is going to waste it all on the Mythic Heroes pack. I'll post all my summons here.

*Edit:*


Spoiler: Summons


----------



## Holla

Just trying to get my Arena Assault run in before this season ends and


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
A little bit tempted to summon on this upcoming banner due to potentially sparking for Nott if I don't get her while summoning. If I were to summon on the banner then Nott would be my first Dark Mythic Hero to have if I were to do so. At the moment... I'm gonna wait to see if we could get some info on who would be on the 2021 Summer Pt.1 Banner before I make a decision on summoning for the upcoming banner.

Whoever wanted Luthier got their wish granted because he is on the banner as a demoted unit. They no longer have to keep waiting for him.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,635 orbs. Still saving my orbs for the time being for all the units I want. Also... There will be some *EXP & SP Events* as well as *13 Summoning Banners* for the Midpoint Celebration. Don't miss out on the upcoming celebration.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book V - The False Monarch Movie*
*Nott and More Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Book V Mid: Nótt and More (Palla, Zeke, Luthier, Nótt)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Tatiana - Devoted Saint [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Tatiana: Devoted Saint (Book V Midpoint Quest Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Fernand - Traitorous Knight [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Fernand: Traitorous Knight*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #33 (Chrom)*
*ALL Refines for June 2021 for Sothe, Fallen Takumi, Karla, Flora & Spring Sharena*​


----------



## Thunder

ya boi just wanted some dedue merges


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> Ahhh Resplendent Chrom!!!! I am so ready! He looks so good too! My Chrom is so ready for an upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 377656View attachment 377657


Just got him and holy smokes!


----------



## Antonio

I swear, I love it when FEH add a x5 sp and exp event. I officially now have 150 fully leveled 5 star characters with 39 of them being 40+. Going to be 40 40+ when I merge chrom next.

Now, it's time for me to fully unlock every ability for all my characters so they can reach their max potential. All my 5 stars characters have inherited enough skills to have their own full skill list, however I need to get it so all skills are maxed out. May work on this either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Antonio

Just wanted to update on me trying to complete all recommendation skills task. I have completed over 20 characters recommendations today!!! I decided to take a break for the day and finish tomorrow. I however made a list (with teams) of how many I need to finish and it comes to a total of 15. I'm so hyped to completely complete my 150 5 star characters.

Here are the last 15:


----------



## Antonio

I just finished completing the last 15 and I was worried that I forgot some so I went back and found 4 more. Here they are:





After I got that done, I went and decided to use all my free summons and I sadly only got one 5 star:





*What should my next goal be?*


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Oh... Ashe and Mercedes are on this banner. :0 I kind of want to summon on the banner now, but I also want to see who would be on the Summer Pt.2 banner. Still deciding if I should try to get Summer Ingrid now that Summer Ashe and Summer Mercedes came in. There is also the fact that I might entirely skip all the summer banners for the Choose Your Legends 5 banner in August. I'm just figuring out what I want to do summoning wise for FEH Summer because it is kind of tempting to summon on these banners for me.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,602 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Nott and More banner. I ended up get a V!Palla (+Def/-Res), Sara (+HP/-Def), and Nott (Neutral IV) [Free Summon]. Decided to summon on the Nott and More banner because I am not sure if I would summon on it if there was a revival for it. I am also kind waiting on the Legendary Hero Remix of September for Legendary Ephraim as well as Brave Eirika in August. Pretty excited to see what direction Intelligent Systems is going with for Brave Eirika.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - The Future Queen*
*Summer Vibrance Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Summer Vibrance (Ashe, Mercedes, Caspar, Hilda & Marianne Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Leonie - Relentless Rays (TT+ "Angling to Win")*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #34 (Celica)*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The Harmonic Duo for the Summer 2021 Pt.2 Banner is going to be Caeda (Lead Unit) and Plumeria (Partner Unit). I am a little peeved that Plumeria is part of a Duo instead of being a separate unit. Just would have preferred her to be a separate unit if anything. I'm a little conflicted if I should go for Summer Caeda or if I should go summon on Summer 2021 Pt.1 Banner for Summer Ashe and Summer Mercedes. I was also thinking that I could go for Summer Ingrid whenever she comes back around. There's also the fact I could just skip all of the Summer Banners and focus on summoning for Choose Your Legends 5. I was thinking of double sparking on there if available like CYL4 did. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,780 orbs. Still wondering what my summoning plans for Summer in this game is going to be. Though... I am definitely summoning on the Choose Your Legends 5 banner for sure whenever that comes around.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Caeda and Plumeria*
*Summer's Dream Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Summer's Dream (Freyja, Freyr, Ogma, Caeda Plumeria Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Norne: Seaside Volunteer (TT+ "Ice & Flame 1" Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #35 (Merric)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Nifl [Enemy Lines Only]*
*♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM - VS Nifl (Tempest Trials+ "Ice & Flame 1") [Extended]*
*♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM - TT+ "Ice & Flame 1" Final Map Theme [Extended]*
*ALL Refines for July 2021 for Grimas, Fjorm, Gunnthra, Gerome, Spring Catria & Dorcas!*
*Season Schedule 2021 | Reference | Rev.3*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Look at



*Fire Emblem Heroes - Legendary Hero (Byleth: The Fódlan Star)*
*Legendary Byleth - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Byleth - The Fódlan Star*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix calendar with heroes rerun tracker (7/2021 ~ 3/2022)*


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,558 orbs. Spent 250 orbs on the Summer 2021 Pt.2 banner. I wanted to get Summer Caeda on the banner, but I ended up not getting her and got a different focus unit instead. The 5-star units that I was able to get are: Hilda +Atk/-Res, Summer Freyja +Spd/-HP, Brave Ephraim +Res/-Spd (4-Star Special), and Edelgard +Def/-Atk. I decided to stop summoning on the banner because I was worried that I would go over the budget that I put for myself. Usually put a limit of like 300+ orbs. Pretty glad that I did or I might have went a little overboard. Overall, the summoning session wasn't too bad for me since I did get some interesting units.

I am most likely going for one spark for Choose Your Legends 5 after this summoning session. Going for a potential second spark might be a bit too much for me. Hope to get Summer Ashe, Summer Mercedes, and Summer Ingrid at some point since I am skipping them. 

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Norne - Seaside Volunteer [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book II - Chibi Playhouse*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Fjorm Sings "Flower of Ice" [ENG]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Fjorm Sings "Flower of Ice" [JPN]*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was quite surprised to discover that Nifl wasn't going to be a Mythic. Really thought she was going to be a Mythic Hero in the game. I probably would have summoned on the banner if Nifl was a Mythic Hero. As much as I am a little disappointed that she wasn't a Mythic Hero... I  would at least get to save my orbs for Choose Your Legends 5 that should be coming up some time in August.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,661 orbs. I am currently waiting for Choose Your Legends 5 at the moment for Brave Eirika. Hope she doesn't get shafted as a Brave Hero. Pretty stoked for September since it is practically a Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones month in Fire Emblem Heroes for me due to Legendary Ephraim's Remix & the *Reginn and More* banner coming back with a Forging Bonds Revival.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Dawning Reality Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Dawning Reality & Nifl (Charlotte, Nyx, Orochi, Nifl, & Benny)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Arete: Requiem's Beauty (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Arete - Requiem's Beauty [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #36 (Amelia)*​


----------



## Thunder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417111280889049088
this is my fault for still playing aether raids


----------



## Holla

Ryumia said:


> I was quite surprised to discover that Nifl wasn't going to be a Mythic. Really thought she was going to be a Mythic Hero in the game. I probably would have summoned on the banner if Nifl was a Mythic Hero. As much as I am a little disappointed that she wasn't a Mythic Hero... I  would at least get to save my orbs for Choose Your Legends 5 that should be coming up some time in August.



Yeah I’m surprised that Nifl isn’t a Mythic either. Especially since she even comes with that Aether Raids specific A skill. Oh well. It’s neat to note that she’s our first “horse” dragon though.


----------



## Midoriya

No posts since July 20th?  That’s a crime.

I recently just got back into the game and caught up on everything.  I managed to earn a LOT of orbs and got nine five star units that I can now use in battle.



Spoiler: clicky clicky











































I’m looking forward to making my way back up in Aether Raids, as well as playing some of the events and doing the story chapters that come out.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
*Feh's Summer Celebration!* - The stuff we can get for this celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes.


*Celebratory Log-In Bonus 1 & 2* - Logging in consistently during the event can get you *these things*.
*Grand Hero Battle Revivals* - These selective *grand hero battles* are making a comeback for the Summer Celebration.
*Celebratory Reward Maps* - *Special maps* that will be added once a day for 10 consecutive days. The top 40 ranked heroes from A Hero Rises 2021 event will appear. Earn up to 20 orbs in total by completing them all.
*Celebratory Quests & Aether Raids Quests* - Completing this portion would get you  *these things*. The *limited-time Aether Stones* can be exchanged for the *celebratory structure* for Aether Raids.
*EXP & SP Events* - These *EXP & SP Events* can give your units an increased amount of EXP & SP while these events are active.

- Pretty excited for the EXP & SP Events since I have a lot of units that I want to level up. I have a lot of stamina potions in my inventory, so I'm not worried about running low on them. Free stuff is always a given for the celebrations in Fire Emblem Heroes. So... I am pumped up for some free stuff. Hope I'll be able to get that celebratory structure while the celebration is active.


*Feh's Summer Hero Fest* - These heroes *here* will be featured in Hero Fest. *10 tickets* given away as the celebratory gift for the summer celebration just by logging in once during the active period. The initial appearance rate for 5-star Heroes will be set to 8%.

- Not gonna be using my orbs for this Hero Fest since I am saving up for Choose Your Legends 5. Main priority for this Hero Fest will be to focus on green and red. Focusing on the green stones first then the red stones if there aren't any green stones.


*Special Heroes Summoning Event* - The theme for this special heroes summoning event is going to be Pirate-themed. The units featured for this particular event are: *Naesala*, *Vika*, *Surtr*, *Lifis*, and *Hinoka* (*Duo Hero*).


The *tempest trial+* unit for the event is going to be *Lifis*. The rest will obviously be in the *Special Heroes Summoning Event*.

- Probably not going to summon for any of these units due to Choose Your Legends 5 coming around the corner. So... I'll just take the tempest trial+ unit and the rewards that come with it. Sticking to the plan of waiting until CYL5 to use my orbs.


*Summoning Pool Changes* - Some changes to 5-star Heroes that appear in the summoning pools. The heroes displayed *here* will now appear in revival summoning events. They will also no longer appear as 5-star Heroes in other summoning events, but will instead appear in the 4-star Special Rate. Check the Notification Board in the game for more info on the new summoning event revival schedule.

- Pretty nice that they are demoting some units to the 4-star Special Rate. Maybe I'll get lucky and get some of these cool units.


*Update Information* - The update information talks about *adjustments to the Arena* and a *new game mode* to be added.

- Don't really have much of an opinion on the update information portion, but the new game mode seems kind of interesting to me.
*Overall*: The Feh Channel was alright. It could have been... better. I've just got to wait a bit longer for the Feh Channel that will talk about Choose Your Legends. I'm pretty much waiting on that when it comes to Fire Emblem Heroes. Praying that Brave Eirika doesn't get shafted.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,796 orbs. I'm still hanging in there for Choose Your Legends 5. I am hoping that Wada Sachiko would draw Brave Eirika like they did for Brave Ephraim. It would be nice if Eirika had another artist to draw her in FEH.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Mythic Hero (Ullr: The Bowmaster)*
*Ullr - The Bowmaster  - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero: Ullr - The Bowmaster*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix Calendar with Hero Rerun Tracker (7/2021~5/2022)*​


----------



## Antonio

I highly recommend you guys farm Dedue/Henriette because near/far save is such a good skill for armor characters, if you already have those characters then aim to get them so you can apply those skills to your current units.


----------



## Antonio

I also recommend you save your leveling up till tempest trials happen tomorrow, it levels up your character better.


----------



## Midoriya

Got some new units in feh!



Spoiler: clicky clicky























It’s nice that I got Henriette, though I really wasn’t expecting Ranulf.


----------



## Holla

Free summoned 5 star Camilla today on the Tempest banner lol. Sent her home for the feathers.

In other news I picked team Caspar in round one of the voting gauntlet as I'm a feather mercenary and he was by far the weakest/smallest team. Very surprised we are now in the finals against Freyja.  May the best team win.

Oh yeah thoughts on the new Pirate units. I like the theme but I'm overall meh about the units in general. I do really like Vika's design and I liked her in Radiant Dawn even if she wasn't very good. So I hope I can pull a 4 star version of her but otherwise I'll be skipping on investing too much into this banner.


----------



## Antonio

Midoriya said:


> Got some new units in feh!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s nice that I got Henriette, though I really wasn’t expecting Ranulf.


I still haven't gotten Henriette yet


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
As much as I wasn't gonna summon for any of these units... Naesala mentioning Leanne in his voice lines kind of tempts me a little bit. It's hard for me to not smile at that. Leanne and Naesala are my Tellius OTP. Both my Naesala and Leanne are ally supported together. Maybe I might get lucky with a free Pirate Naesala. Hope Leanne can have an alt some day in Fire Emblem Heroes. It would be nice if she got one. 

I'm gonna wait until the CYL5 banner appears to use my free summon on this Pirate banner. More pumped about CYL5 than anything else.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,824 orbs. I haven't used my free summon or my tickets for the Hero Fest banner. Planning to use them all when the Choose Your Legends 5 banner becomes available. Counting the days until the CYL5 units arrive.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Perilous Seas Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Perilous Seas (Surtr, Naesala, Vika, Hinoka Camilla Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Lifis: Terror of Iz (TT+ Reward "Ice & Flame 2")*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #37 (Raven)*
*Weekly Revival Summon Schedule starting from 08/01/2021*
*ALL Refines for Ares/Eldigan, Laegjarn, Finn, Maribelle & B!Sanaki [August 2021]*
*♫ Heroes Journey Menu Music - Fire Emblem Heroes BGM*​


----------



## Antonio

If near save is triggered, I should be able to get +17 in attack/def plus +4 in spd/res plus I get 7HP if foe attacks even with no damage caused to me. I can also counter attack regardless of range and with the high res, I could survive. I'll probably break this down later once I get access to my laptop.


----------



## Thunder

gatekeeper looks so ridiculous its amazing


----------



## Antonio

Thunder said:


> gatekeeper looks so ridiculous its amazing


Like why did they make him a mage?


----------



## Holla

My initial thoughts on the new CYL units before looking too closely at their skills:

Gatekeeper: Interesting. Green tome is an odd choice. I’m not the biggest fan of him winning due to memes but I know some people genuinely wanted him so I guess that’s ok… Chrom better win next year though…

Marth: Meh another sword infantry version of him with Falchion. Anri Inspiration for his outfit is neat. I’m sure he will be a solid sword unit but we have so many of those and I would have liked to see him with a different kind of weapon.

Marianne: The most interesting of the bunch imo. As she’s a dancer and a colourless tome. We still don’t have many colourless tomes so that’s a big plus in my book. She’s also my fave character of the winners this time so thats an added bonus.

Eirika: I was looking forward to her the least initially but she pleasantly surprised me. She looks amazing in armour styled like her brothers. I like that the inspiration for her lance also came from him. Also really nice to see her as a blue unit for once to help balance out all her red versions.

I’ll probably aim for Eirika and Marianne for my free pulls. If I get neither then I’ll grab Marianne likely for my free pick.


----------



## Bluelady

Aye! Gatekeeper is here! His weapon as a tome is unexpected. However, given the nature of his victory, I think it’s fitting. His art is fantastic though! It looks like it came out of a fairytale book. I’m definitely going to pick him first. Hopefully he ages well.

After that I’m going to aim for Eirika and Marianne.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was originally just gonna go for only Brave Eirika and that was basically it, but after seeing the trailer for the CYL5 units I kind of want all of them. I was a little surprised that Brave Eirika would be a blue lance cavalry because I thought she might use either Excalibur or Latona for her weapon. Pretty happy that Brave Eirika wasn't a red or a colorless unit since it would be nice if Eirika had other colors besides those two. Her being a blue lance cavalry helps with an Eirika Emblem Team. That is another theme team idea that I also want to do in Fire Emblem Heroes.

Gatekeeper was pretty interesting. Lots of people thought he was going to be a blue infantry lance unit, but he actually ended up being a green mage infantry unit instead. His attack animation was pretty cool. It was nice seeing those sprites that charged right through.

Marianne being an infantry colorless mage unit was something I didn't see coming. There were lots of people on reddit thinking that Marianne was going to be the red unit of the bunch. She looked pretty interesting to me, but I'm not sure how I would want to utilize her though.

Marth ended up being the red unit of the bunch by being the infantry sword unit. He looked pretty cool when I saw him in the Feh Channel and the trailer video. Getting him would kind of help me with my Archanea roster since mine is kind of awful at the moment.

I'm quite surprised that there wasn't like a special video or something for this Choose Your Legends unlike last year's. Makes this year's Choose Your Legends a little dull. I mean... With the recent Feh Channel it makes me feel like there wasn't that much effort in the celebration. It could be possible that maybe those video(s) haven't been uploaded yet. I guess... Trying not to get my hopes to high on that aspect of it.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,848 orbs since I spent 135 orbs on the Choose Your Legends 5 banner. I started with my free summons of the Pirate and Hero Fest banners, but I didn't get anything worthwhile. Though... With one of my tickets for Hero Fest I was able to get Asbel (+Res/-Spd). I was hoping for Dedue for my Blue Lion House collection, but I guess I could just wait for his banner to win a Forging Bond Revival to get him instead. Anyways... I was able to get Brave Marianne (+Res/-HP), Brave Eirika (+HP/-Spd), and Brave Gatekeeper (+Atk/-HP) by doing full circle summons. I currently haven't picked up my free summon unit or my first spark unit. Just gonna let those sit for a while until I make a decision on those. I am deciding if I want to go for a second spark on the banner or if I should wait until the banner wins a Forging Bond Revival. Overall, I am pretty happy that I was able to get 3 out of the 4 Brave units during my summon sessions.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Choose Your Legends 2021 Edition)*
*Keepers of Faith Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Choose Your Legends 2021*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Keepers of Faith (Marth, Eirika, Marianne, Gatekeeper)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Pelleas - Ashnard's Orphan [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Pelleas: Ashnard's Orphan (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #38 (Sonya)*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new event has taken place for Fire Emblem Heroes on Twitter.

-------------------------------​
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries (All Event Scenes) [English Version]*

*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Opening*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth & Eirika 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth & Eirika 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Eirika 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Eirika 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Eirika 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Eirika 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth ＆ Gatekeeper 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth ＆ Gatekeeper 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Marianne 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Marianne 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Marth 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Marth 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Ending*​
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries (All Event Scenes) [Japanese Version]*

*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Opening*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth & Eirika 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth & Eirika 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Eirika 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Eirika 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Eirika 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Eirika 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth ＆ Gatekeeper 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marth ＆ Gatekeeper 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Marianne 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Gatekeeper & Marianne 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Marth 1/2* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Marianne & Marth 2/2*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Ending*​
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Crossword Puzzle*
*FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Crossword Puzzle (English) [All Solved]* | *FEH Uncanny Inquiries - Crossword Puzzle (Japanese) [All Solved]*
Credit for the English Version goes to *Mexipika* on reddit.​
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: FEH Uncanny Inquiries was pretty tedious to do, but I decided to do it anyways because I was kind of curious. The thing is though... I did the Japanese Version while I waited for other people to post the English Version on reddit. It was a little difficult to do; however, I got the job done to share the videos to everyone. Only did the Japanese one since it didn't seem like anyone was doing it on reddit.

I'm really glad that there was more content for Choose Your Legends 5. Enjoyed watching both versions of the event. Hope you all would too.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,870 orbs. I still haven't redeemed my first spark and the free pick one. I'm waiting to see who the legendary hero could be as well as if I want to summon on the double special heroes summoning event. Plus... I'm still on the fence if I want to go for a second spark or if I should keep it to only the first spark. I'll be sure to decided for the CYL5 banner ends.


----------



## Holla

Heads up to fellow Fire Emblem fans!

I follow Streamily signings and while a bit pricey it’s really neat to be able to buy and get signed items by popular voice actors (often on livestream!). I recently got an email about a Fire Emblem signing happening soon so I figured I’d share it with you all. The link can be found here.

I’ve used Streamily before and I quite like it. My only complaint is that I wish they used even more robust packaging when shipping but part of the problem is the mail service that delivered past packages to me seemed to ignore the “FRAGILE DO NOT BEND” message clearly on the packaging. Dammit Canada Post or USPS (everything seems to ship from the US).

Thankfully though the damage was pretty minor for me. My Avatar the Last Airbender print was slightly curved when I got it but I could tell the packaging got drenched in water at one point, but thankfully it was packed in a plastic sleeve so the print wasn't wet thankfully. The second time I got a metal Fairytail print and it also got a small bend somehow. I was mostly able to undo the bend as it just the one corner thankfully. I really hate mail sometimes.

Here are my prints for anyone curious:


Spoiler








As you can see you can ask for a special quote or something too, but just a standard signature is an option as well.



I’m on the fence on buying one of the Fire Emblem ones. I’m not big on most of the options being 3 houses, but one of the Claude items or even the Seliph print are tempting… I was hoping for a Mae (Cherami Leigh), Chrom (Matt Mercer) or Female Robin (Lauren Landa) print but alas. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Holla

Only did 3 summons on the Legendary banner not really looking to get anything and my third summon ended up being a neutral Micaiah. I can't really complain I suppose.


----------



## Ryumia

A new Legendary Hero had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Micaiah ended up being the new Legendary Hero. I heard that her weapon was leaked, but I never actually found it and it doesn't really matter at this point. There are units that I like on the banner here, but it is not enough for me to want to summon on it. Fallen Edelgard is probably gonna come back on a forging bonds revival since Fallen Banners are pretty popular and I could get her there if I wanted to. Ingrid's banner is most likely gonna win a forging bonds revival, so I can pretty much get her there whenever the opportunity arises. I would be set once the Fallen Banner and the Seeds of Fodlan win a forging bonds revival to get these units in particular.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,954 orbs. I decided to spend some orbs on the Hero Fest banner for Dedue. My plan was to get him then focus on Ingrid whenever the Seeds of Fodlan banner wins the forging bond revival. Pretty sure that banner has a high chance at winning that. Spent only 30 orbs on the banner and got Dedue with +Atk/-Def. I was also able to get Valentine Henriette (+Res/-Spd). 

For the CYL5 banner... I sparked picked Brave Eirika since I decided to just go for one spark on it and I do want to +10 her at some point. I'm just gonna wait until the CYL5 banner wins a forging bonds revival to get Brave Marth. I still got my free pick summon, but I kind of want to hold on to it in case I need some fodder. That's my game plan for the Choose Your Legends 5 banner.

I'm pretty excited for September since it is practically a Sacred Stones month for me with the Legendary Remix and the Reginn & More banner revival. Hoping October would go easy on me with my orbs since I'll probably be summoning in November.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Micaiah - Radiant Queen - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Micaiah - Radiant Queen*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix Calendar with Hero Rerun Tracker (9/2021~5/2022)*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The Harmonic Duo for this upcoming banner is going to be Leif (Lead Unit) and Seliph (Partner Unit). They'll be the first harmonized hero to have one male lead unit and one male partner unit pairing. Pretty cool to have something a little different from the usual female lead unit and female partner unit match-up. A little hyped that Lewyn has gotten a new alt and he is the 4-star demote of the banner. Plus... Nanna looks really cute in her attire. I'm not entirely sure if I want to summon on the banner just yet since I'm kind of waiting for the Legendary Remix and the Reginn & More banner. But... I would like to get Lewyn if I were to decide to summon on the banner.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,985 orbs. Still saving my orbs for the Legendary Remix and the Reginn & More banner. I was also thinking of summoning Duo Sigurd whenever that banner is to make a comeback. It would be nice to have a cavalry dancer. That is if I have decided not to summon on this upcoming new seasonal banner. Man... Spending so many orbs this month. :T

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Scions of the Twelve Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Scions of Twelve (Larcei, Julia, Lewyn, Leif Seliph Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Nanna - Mystletainn Scion [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Nanna: Mystletainn Scion*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #39 (Tailtu)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Muspell: Flame God [Enemy Lines Only]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Muspell: Flame God [Character Art]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Muspell: Flame God [Dragon Form Art]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Muspell: Flame God [Weapon Description]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Ice & Flame3 (Opening & Ending) [Tempest Trial+ Story]*
*[Begins September 7, 2021 UTC] Ice & Flame 3 - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*ALL Refines for September 2021 for B!Alm, B!Micaiah, B!Camilla, B!Eliwood, L!Lyn, L!Ephraim & M!Kana*​


----------



## Holla

Picked up Harmonic Leif as I love both Genealogy and Thracia. I also really like the cousin dynamic they have together. I keep thinking of them as a Duo unit as Leif is also playable in Genealogy but they went with Thracia Leif (which makes little difference really).

Nice to see another special banner that has Genealogy units on it though I would have rathered a different unit instead of yet another Julia (even though I really do like Julia).


----------



## Antonio

Holla said:


> Picked up Harmonic Leif as I love both Genealogy and Thracia. I also really like the cousin dynamic they have together. I keep thinking of them as a Duo unit as Leif is also playable in Genealogy but they went with Thracia Leif (which makes little difference really).
> 
> Nice to see another special banner that has Genealogy units on it though I would have rathered a different unit instead of yet another Julia (even though I really do like Julia).


I'm trying to get them


----------



## Ryumia

Holla said:


> Picked up Harmonic Leif as I love both Genealogy and Thracia. I also really like the cousin dynamic they have together. I keep thinking of them as a Duo unit as Leif is also playable in Genealogy but they went with Thracia Leif (which makes little difference really).
> 
> Nice to see another special banner that has Genealogy units on it though I would have rathered a different unit instead of yet another Julia (even though I really do like Julia).



Congrats on getting Harmonic Leif. :]

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,898 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Reginn & More Banner Rerun. The units that I was able to get are: Ingrid (+Def/-Atk), Nah (+Def/-Res), Flayn  (+Atk/-Def), Duessel (+Atk/-Spd), Duessel (+Res/-Atk), Maribelle (+Res/-Spd) [4-star Special], and Reginn (Neutral) [Free 5-star Summon]. Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with what I've gotten on the banner. 

The funny thing to me about my summoning session is that I wanted to get Ingrid, so I had voted for her banner in the Twitter poll for a revival and ended up getting her while summoning for the focus units. I guess I don't have to save orbs for the Seeds of Fodlan Revival Banner (*Note*: I'm certain that the Seeds of Fodlan Banner is gonna win the Twitter poll). Maybe I could focus on the Mythic Banner in November and try to get Plumeria. Haven't decided just yet on that and still thinking if I should potentially summon on the Seeds of Fodlan Revival.

Apparently, Duessel is set to come back on the upcoming Legendary Remix and is going to be color sharing with Legendary Ephraim. I guess I wouldn't mind more Duessel, but I am hoping I would get more of Legendary Ephraim than him though. Legendary Ephraim is my primary want on that banner. My plan is to just do full circle summons and hope for the best that I get something good.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was pretty surprised that the Ashen Wolves were coming along with Múspell. Thought it would have been a different fire emblem game series that would have been there. I'm not sure if I'll be summoning for this banner since my main priority is the Legendary Hero Remix that is coming up in a few days or so. Maybe after I summon on the Legendary Hero Remix then I'll have an idea if I should summon for this banner or not. I had already decided to skip out on the new Lewyn alt and the chance to get Duo Sigurd. Too many nice things to give up on.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,969 orbs. Still saving my orbs for the Legendary Remix and maybe the November Mythic Banner. Hoping to get a least two copies of Legendary Ephraim in the Legendary Hero Remix, but I am okay if I only get one copy of him instead of my goal of two. Praying that there aren't too many banners to tempt me to summon in October since I do potentially want to summon on the November Mythic Banner for Plumeria. Though... I would be okay with whoever if the red line-up is good.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Abyss & Múspell Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Abyss & Múspell (Yuri, Constance, Hapi, Balthus, Muspell)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Aelfric - Custodian Monk [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Aelfric: Custodian Monk (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #40 (Sothe)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Fafnir: King of Desolation [Enemy Lines] (Book 5 - Chapter 11)*
*♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM:「Book 5」- Boss Theme (VS Fafnir / Book 5 - Chapter 11)【Extended】*
*Legendary, Mythic, and Remix Schedule - Updated to September 9th v2.0 (Reginn in February)*​


----------



## Antonio

I'll like to show off my latest obtained characters as I will be almost reaching 200 lvl40 5* characters. I'm proud of my progress.


----------



## Flyffel

I used about 800 orbs to pull for Reginn, wanting to get as close as possible to +10.

Guess how many Reginns I pulled. 



Spoiler



One. 

I kid you not. I pulled literally one Reginn. Plus the one you get to pick after 40 summons. 

I was graced with the Reginn after spending around 650 or so orbs. 

I'm honestly still quite shook by this. :/

My Reginn is +6 now with these two copies and I'm completely out of orbs. Thankfully they were all F2P orbs. Imagine spending money on that.


----------



## Antonio

I thought I would show some new units I have received.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The names of the units of this upcoming seasonal banner were leaked on Twitter according to a *Youtube video* that I watched days ago. Pretty glad that there weren't any units that I wanted to summon for since I'm really adamant about saving my orbs until November. At the same time... It does kind of suck that there isn't anyone that I want to summon for during my birthday month. Maybe next year... :T

In any case... Sophia is going to be the tempest trials+ unit and she looks pretty cute in her attire. Can't wait to get her in my barracks.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,963 orbs. Spent 155 orbs on the September Legendary Remix Banner. I was able to get 2 copies of Eleonora, 1 copy of Duessel, and 1 copy of Legendary Ephraim. Only was able to get the single copy of Legendary Ephraim after 40 summons. I was thinking of getting Halloween Ilyana in the Hall of Forms since I was able to get some good stuff on her. She is also one of my favorite Tellius (Path of Radiance & Radiant Dawn) characters. I'm just gonna wait until like the last few days of being able to redeem a forma unit to decide. I originally want to get a forma unit in the last Hall of Forms, but I wasn't able to get some good stuff on them.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Shared Bounty Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voices Clips - Shared Bounty (Robin (M), Rhea, Kurthnaga, Sothis Byleth (M) Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Sophia - Cobweb Prophet [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Sophia: Cobweb Prophet (TT+ Reward, "Ice & Flame 4")*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #41 (Shanna)*
*[Datamine Oct 5, 2021] New "Bloom" Fjorm*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Fjorm: Ice Ascendant [Enemy Lines] (TT+ "Ice & Flame 4")*
*Tempest Trials: Ice & Flame 4 Battle Background*
*[Begins October 7, 2021 UTC] Ice & Flame 4 - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout**
Weapon Refines for October 2021
Legendary, Mythic, and Remix Schedule - Updated to September 30th



Spoiler: More Stuff to Look at



Fire Emblem Heroes - Mythic Hero (Ótr: Kingsbrother)
Ótr - Kingsbrother - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]
Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero: Ótr - Kingsbrother
Mythic Units Chart - Updated to Ótr


*​


----------



## Antonio

I just wanted to share my Hall of Forms units since I have gotten all 4. Feel kinda proud of them. <3


Spoiler: Images



















All I have to do is give Ilyana Moonbow (or maybe glimmer) but besides that, I believe these turned out to be some pretty rad units ngl.


----------



## Holla

Looking forward to the free Sophia I babied her big time in Binding Blade so you could say she’s one of my faves.

I’m a little tempted to pull for Male Grima, but he basically has the same costume as Female Grima from last year so eh. We’ll see.


----------



## Holla

Only spent about 25ish orbs and on the third circle got both 4 star Kurthnaga and 5 star Grima. I love it when FEH plays nice. Done with this banner already haha.


----------



## Dunquixote

Pretty close to finishing a unit finally; decided to use the fruit I have on this unit. I probably would have had more units fully built had I not taken long breaks a couple times.



Spoiler









Still need to finish enhancing the sacred seal.

Here is my free pull from the first day the Halloween Banner was out 



Spoiler









I did more pulls trying to get Rhea (Idk how many orbs I spent) and I got a few five stars (two more Sothis) one being Brave Ephraim whom I used for Hector’s skill. Normally I keep one of each unit I get (which is another reason why I don’t have many finished units), but decided to make an exception this time at least.

Been really enjoying the game again; just wish they’d limit how many of each unit you can put on a team or ban some like i faced in intermediate on one team two full merged fallen edelgard’s  and the rest were different units. I have a fallen edelgard but not merged yet. was able to kill one but unable to bring down the other. I got some tips on how to counter her, so hopefully i’m ready in case that happens again, but still, what a pain.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
A new type of hero has made its appearance along with a new currency in Fire Emblem Heroes. Not really sure how I feel about it yet, so I'll just wait and see what happens in the future. The units on the banner aren't people that I am interested in, but I am glad for the people that wanted them to show up in the game. I'm still saving up my orbs until November for the Mythic Banner and maybe the Seeds of Fodlan revival banner. I haven't really decided whether or not I would be summoning for the November forging bond revival.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,158 orbs. Still sticking with my plan to save up orbs for the November Mythic Banner. Spent one of my forma souls for Halloween Ilyana, so now I don't have to summon for her on her Halloween banner. Got a +Def/-Atk Bride Catria on my free summon in the Double Special Heroes Banner. Not much else going on for me in Fire Emblem Heroes at the moment.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*New Heroes & Ascended Fjorm Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Heroes & Ascended Fjorm (Wolf, Malice, Roshea, Ascended Fjorm)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Vyland - Coyote's Justice [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Vyland: Coyote's Justice (Quest Reward/Future Banners)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Sedgar - Coyote's Dutiful [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Sedgar: Coyote's Dutiful (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #42 (Kagero)*
*Ascended Heroes and Ascended Florets Currency Info*
*Daily Summoning Focuses for Ascended Heroes Celebration*
*Daily GHB Reruns for Ascended Heroes Celebration*
*Compensation Orbs & Codes for Everyone*
*New Heroes & Ascended Fjorm General Datamine Information*​


----------



## Ryumia

A New Legendary Hero has arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was pretty surprised that Fae ended up being the Legendary Hero for this month. I actually thought the new Legendary Hero might be Caeda or someone else instead. Seeing that Fae ended up getting a Legendary Hero alt then I am hoping Myrrh could get one too. Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones hadn't had a new Legendary Hero in Fire Emblem Heroes since 2018 and that last unit was Legendary Eirika. Legendary Fae has potentially opened the gateway for Myrrh and I am quite hype to see if it'll end up coming true.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,245 orbs. I'm still waiting for the November Mythic Banner to show up at the moment. But... I am also still deciding if I want to summon on the Seeds of Foldan Revival Banner since it would be nice to get Near Save for my Brave Ephraim. Not much going on for me in Fire Emblem Heroes at the moment due to me waiting for November to come around.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fae - Childlike Dragon - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Fae - Childlike Dragon*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Calendar (includes Hero Rerun Tracker and Legendary Remix!): November 2021*
*Legendary Heroes | Infographic | October 2021 (Before Legendary Fae)*
*Mythic Heroes | Infographic | October 2021(Before Legendary Fae)*​


----------



## Holla

I forgot to mention that I finally finished my Legendary Chrom on the last Mythic banner. I had him at +7 going in so I only needed 3 more copies. He's really nasty with max dragon flowers, summoner support, +10 and I gave him an ascendant trait so he's now +Spd and +Atk. I'll be sure to share a photo of him later once I get better internet on my phone.

More recently though I only did 5ish pulls on the new Legendary banner as I had only planned on doing a handful of pulls for fun and I ended up with Legendary Fae +Def -Spd so that's neat. She's one of my fave dragons.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The ninja-themed banner is back once again. I'm not too interested in the characters for this seasonal banner. But... I do see some nice fodder that I could potentially use though. Gonna be skipping out on this banner because I am still saving up my orbs for the November Mythic Banner and perhaps maybe the Seeds of Fodlan Revival Banner. Shamir is going to be the tempest trials+ unit and she looks pretty cool in her attire. Hoping to at  least get lucky in getting Ninja M!Corrin since he is the 4-star focus unit on the banner.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,302 orbs. Just continuing to save up orbs for the November Mythic Banner at the moment. It's been easy so far for me to save up orbs since there isn't any new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones characters in Fire Emblem Heroes yet. 

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Ninja Training Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Ninja Training (Igrene, Shinon, Corrin (M), Corrin (F) Elise Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Shamir - Lone-Moon Ninja [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Shamir: Lone-Moon Ninja (TT+ Reward, "Ice & Flame 5")*
*[Begins November 5, 2021 UTC] Ice & Flame 5 - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Thorr: War God [Enemy Lines]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #43 (Serra)*
*ALL Refines of November 2021 (L!Marth, L!Tiki, L!Hector, Linus, Kaze, Helbindi, Kliff & S!Tana)*
*Legendary Heroes Chart - Updated to November Remix*
*Duo Heroes Chart - Updated to Ninja F!Corrin*
*Harmonic Heroes | Infographic | November 2021*
*[Draft] Banner Performance - Book V & Book IV Comparison*​


----------



## Holla

New heroes from Path of Radiance. I'm really happy to finally see Marcia as she's probably my most wanted character not in the game yet. She's also the demote so sweet don't have to worry about pulling for her.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
My girl Astrid has made her appearance in Fire Emblem Heroes. Pretty excited to see her in the game since she is also one of my favorite Tellius characters. Not to sure if I'll spend any of my orbs for this banner since I have used my orbs on the Seeds of Fodlan Revival Banner. There is also the fact that I'm still saving up my orbs for the Mythic Banner at chance for Plumeria and possibly the Forces of Will banner. Haven't made my decision about the Forces of Will since I'm kind of waiting on the 2021 Christmas Units if possible.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,297 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Seeds of Fodlan Revival Banner. What I've gotten from that banner are: Lysithea (+Def/-Atk), Micaiah (+Res/-Def) [4-Star Special], Ylgr (+Atk/-Spd) [4-Star Special], Linhardt (+Res/-HP), Dedue (Neutral IVs) [Free Summon after 40th Pull]. I was hoping to get more than one copy of Dedue, but that didn't end up happening and ended up having to use the free summon to get at least one copy. Also... I was able to get all the Rokkr Remnant accessories that I was missing with the recent Rokkr Sieges Event. The ones that I was missing are: the Staff Rokkr Remnant, the Axe Rokkr Remnant, and the Dagger Rokkr Remnant.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*New Heroes and Ascendant Laegjarn - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips (Volke, Astrid, Marcia, Ascended Laegjarn, Tanith)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Bertram: Dread Cavalier (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Eitri Attack Animation*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Eitri: Youthful Sage [Enemy Lines]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #44 (Ryoma)*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix Calendar with Hero Rerun Tracker (Mid 11/2021~07/2022)*
*Season Schedule 2021 | Reference | Rev.5*
*Forces of Will returns in December*
*Here's a copy-paste-able write-up of the Nov/Dec 2021 Calendar!*​


----------



## Ryumia

​
The Double Special Heroes banner has arrived in Fire Emblem Heroes. 5 free summon tickets and other rewards are available when you complete the Black Friday stuff in the game. There are some Black Friday deals in-game if one would be interested in that. My advice is... well... try not to go overboard with the spending since the November Mythic Banner is coming up as well as Book VI. There is also Christmas and New Year's banners to look out for too. So many things coming up in Fire Emblem Heroes. Hope you guys get some nice stuff on the DSH banner.

-------------------------------​
Personally, I'm just waiting for the November Mythic Banner since Plumeria is making a comeback. The red line-up looks pretty good with Legendary Sigurd being on there. I am hoping that Brave Marth could be on the red line-up with them. My plan at the moment is to wait for the Book VI stuff before going on the November Mythic Banner. Still deciding if I want to summon on the Forces of Will banner due to top priority going for the November Mythic Banner at the moment. I'm also saving my free summon and tickets of the New Heroes until like the last few days of the banner to use them. I've decided to not go for the spark on the banner to save orbs for Plumeria.


----------



## Ryumia

A New Legendary Hero and A New Mythic Hero are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Apparently... There's a Mythic Hero and a Legendary Hero instead of it being just the two Mythic Heroes. I actually thought we were going to get two Mythic Heroes instead of the ones that are coming soon. The red line-up is Legendary Sigurd, Plumeria, and Muspell. Guess they're saving Brave Marth for another banner. Possibly trying to get all the Brave Heroes in one banner. Maybe... Not sure. 

My plan is to hopefully get Plumeria this time around, but I think I am okay if I get either Legendary Sigurd or Muspell. Heard that Legendary Sigurd is a pretty good unit and possibly getting him helps my roster for his game. That's a plus. Muspell... I'm not really sure about exactly, but I think he's alright from what I know. Hoping for the best that I get some nice stuff on the banner.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,392 orbs. Originally... I was going to summon straight away on the upcoming banner; however, I was thinking that maybe I should wait until the Book VI stuff to come out first before doing that. So far... I haven't summon on the Path of Radiance Banner and the Double Special Heroes Banner yet. Pretty excited to start on those banners until Book VI stuff gets announced as well as the Mythic & Legendary Banner that is coming up soon. That's all I got going on for me in Fire Emblem Heroes.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book V Ending Movie*
*Eitri and Thorr - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Eitri & Mythic Thorr*
*Legendary Heroes | Infographic | November 2021 (Before Legendary Eitri & Mythic Thorr)*
*Mythic Heroes | Infographic | November 2021 (Before Legendary Eitri & Mythic Thorr)*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​

*Book VI* - A new OC is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes pretty soon. Her name is *Ash* and she is the retainer to the god Askr. She's also going to be a new Mythic Hero that everyone would get for free if they clear Chapter 1 of Book VI on Normal.


Two new OCs are also introduced alongside Ash. Their names are: *Elm* (Retainer to Embla) and *Letizia* (Member of the Imperial Family of Embla). Book VI is set to begin on December 6, 2021 at 11 PM PT (Pacific Time).

- The premise of Book VI seems like it could be interesting. Don’t want to get my hopes too high for the new book. I really like the design of Elm and Letizia. Not really feeling the design of Ash though. Unsure who I would like the most out of all the new OCs here.


*Book VI Begins (Celebratory Event)*- The stuff we can get for this celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes.


*Book VI Log-In Bonus* - Logging in 10 times during the active period would get these *rewards*.
*Double EXP & SP Event* - Pretty self-explanatory. You can get more EXP & SP during this time of the event.
*Quests* - Clearing these quests while they're active would get you these *rewards*.
*Aether Raid Quests* - New *Aether Raid structures*. Must use limited-time Aether Stones to get these though.
*Book VI Castle* - A special castle design themed after the world of Book VI that one can get for free.

- Getting more free stuff is always appreciated. The special castle design looks really nice. Going to change my current castle design.


*New Heroes (Awakening)* - The new Heroes that are helping to start up Book VI are characters from Fire Emblem: Awakening.


*Priam*, *Basilio*, and *Flavia* will appear in a banner together with Ash (New Mythic Hero). *Yen'fay* is stated to be the new Grand Hero Battle unit. *Miriel* can join your barracks by completing the celebratory quests. So... *five* new Awakening characters.

- I wasn't expecting the new units to be from Fire Emblem: Awakening. My prediction for the new units was going be from Fire Emblem: The Binding Blade. It wasn't what I was expecting it to be, but I am happy for the people who probably wanted these units to be in the game. I'm personally skipping this one due to summoning on the Legendary Eitri & Mythic Thorr Banner.


*Summoner Duels* - A new game mode that is being introduced in Fire Emblem Heroes. This game mode is a live PVP (Player-Vs-Player) mode where one can battle other summoners around the world. One can find it by going to the Coliseum section.

- To be honest... I don't like this new game mode at all. This type of mode isn't for me, so I'm most likely skipping out on this game mode completely. The game is trying to get me to play it for the Forma Soul; however, that's not gonna work on me.


*Update Information* - The update information talks about adding *Profile Cards* and updating the *Sort & Filter* when finding a unit.

- These are some nice features that's being added to the game. The Profile Cards were fun to do for a bit and the new Sort & Filter update makes finding units a bit easier. So... It is okay overall in my opinion.
-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel seemed alright to me, but I still don't like Summoner Duels. I'm really happy to get some new and free stuff in the game. Can't wait to see what Book VI has to offer. Trying not to get my hopes too high for Book VI.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,158 orbs. Spent 295 orbs on the Legendary Eitri & Mythic Thorr Banner. Didn't get Plumeria like I wanted, but I did get some other good units on the banner. I was able to get Lucina (+Spd/-Res) [4-star Special], Eitri (+Spd/-Hp),  Dagr (+Res/-HP), and Muspell (+HP/-Atk) on there. I've also gotten Shiro (+Spd/-Res) [4-star Special] from the Double Special Heroes Banner and Shinon (+Atk/-Spd) on Weekly Revival 31 Banner. Pretty okay with what I've gotten despite not getting what I wanted.

I've created my *Profile Card* in Fire Emblem Heroes. It is a nice customized feature. I may  edited it again at some point in time.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book VI Movie*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book VI Begins: Ash and More*
*Ash and More - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral IVs]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Book VI Begins: Ash and More (Priam, Flavia, Basilio, Ash)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Miriel: Rapier Intellect
Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Yen'fay: Blade Legend (GHB Reward)
Fire Emblem Heroes: Elm: Retainer to Embla [Transformation/Attacking/Final Blow Animations]
Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Elm: Retainer to Embla [Enemy Lines]
♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM:「Book 6」ー Map Theme【Extended】
♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM:「Book 6」ー VS Elm (Boss Theme/Trailer Theme)【Extended】
♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM:「Book 6」ー Serious Theme #1 (bgm_event_serious10)【Extended】
♫ Fire Emblem Heroes BGM:「Book 6」ー Serious Theme #2 (bgm_event_serious11)【Extended】
Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #45 (Nowi)
ALL Refines of December 2021 for Loki, Walhart, Nailah, Libra & Summer Tiki*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Summoner Duels: Alfonse vs Veronica Play-by-Play*
*Banner Performance Tier List & Monthly Comparison [Per Sensortower Grossing Rankings] Book V*​
*Edit*: I've removed the spoilers due to Book VI being available in Fire Emblem Heroes. Enjoy the start of Book VI and the free stuff.


----------



## Holla

The new OC is interesting. I can already imagine all the cow memes already. Glad we still get one free OC with new books at least. 

Of the new units I was able to pull Flavia which is really the only one I had interest in. I look forward to training her alongside Ash and the free Miriel from quests.

I haven't done the new PVP mode but it definitely doesn't sound like its for me. Though sounds like you can just use autobattle and after a few losses you get matched with a bot/AI that's easy to beat so I'll probably just use that to get the rewards then back out.

I'm hoping there aren't any Christmas units of interest coming up I'm content to just save up at this point.


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: About Summoner Duels... My opinion about the game mode  is a slight better than before. Finding out that I can fight an A.I./Bot in there makes it more doable for me. I wasn't sure if it was true when I found one comment about it on reddit, but then I found more comments about it and decided to have a go at it myself. I didn't go for the mode for the rewards on there and just did the mode due to the A.I./Bot match-ups being a thing. The game mode itself at that point became a lot more fun due to that mechanic. Thank goodness for it. Really.

Things to keep in mind when trying to look for the A.I./Bot: [*Click Here for More Information*]

[*Note*: This method to do the game mode could change in the future, so it is best to do it as soon as you can while it is still possible.]

My current orb count at the moment is at 2,182 orbs. I'm potentially saving orbs for the 2021 Christmas or 2022 New Year's Banners. Planning to summon on the Forces of Will Banner because I do want Fallen Edelgard and hope to get more than one copy.

-------------------------------​


Holla said:


> I haven't done the new PVP mode but it definitely doesn't sound like its for me. Though sounds like you can just use autobattle and after a few losses you get matched with a bot/AI that's easy to beat so I'll probably just use that to get the rewards then back out.



I can confirm that you can fight an A.I./Bot when getting a few losing streaks. I just hit surrender repeatedly until I got an A.I./Bot to show up to get the Favor Points. It is a tedious process, but I think it is definitely worth doing. I already got to 1,000 and never touched the mode again.


----------



## Holla

I decided to pull a bit on the Christmas banner. Artur is one of my faves from Sacred Stones plus I'd like a green tome armour for my barracks. I ended up sparking for him. Along the way though I did end up with 2 4 star Manuela's and was pity broken by Valentian Palla. I didn't have Palla yet and I really liked Valentian Catria so I'm not gonna complain. Hopefully Est will get a Valentian version in the future to complete the trio.

I also look forward to building the free Ignatz.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Apparently... The winter banner was leaked somewhere according to this *YouTube video*. I didn't know that it was leaked until I saw the video provided on my YouTube subscriptions. Pretty stoked to know that Artur and Lute were to make an appearance on the 2021 Christmas Banner. I was quite surprised to see them since I kind of thought that Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones wasn't gonna get anymore seasonal stuff this year after the Childhood Encounter banner. Then again... My expectations for Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones getting some representation in Fire Emblem Heroes is pretty low. I definitely went out of my way to get both WInter Artur and Winter Lysithea + Lute.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,043 orbs. Spent 235 orbs on the 2021 Christmas Banner. What I've gotten from the banner are: Jill (+Atk/-HP), Amelia (+Atk/-Spd) [4-star Special Summon], Winter Manuela (+Spd/-Res) [4-star Focus Unit], Julia (+HP/-Res) [4-star Special Summon], Winter Lysithea + Lute [Harmonized Hero] (Neutral IVs) [First Spark Pull], and Winter Artur (+Res/Atk). I went full circles on the banner and only did 60 summon pulls on there. Thinking if I should just go to the second spark pull on the banner, but I haven't fully decided yet and wanted to wait on the 2022 New Year's banner first. Pretty happy that I got Winter Artur and Winter Lysithea + Lute (Harmonized Hero).

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Lysithea and Lute*
*Winter Dreamland Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Winter Dreamland (Mirabilis, Artur, Manuela, Lysithea Lute Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Ignatz - Snowscape Artist [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Ignatz: Snowscape Artist (TT+ "Ice & Flame Finale")*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #46 (Ishtar)*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix Calendar with New Hero Rerun Tracker (Early Dec 2021~ Jul 2022)*
*Legendary Heroes Chart* | *Mythic Heroes Chart*
*Duo Heroes Series | Infographic | December 2021 (Before Harmonized Hero - Winter Lysithea + Lute)*
*Harmonized Heroes Series | Infographic | December 2021 (Before Harmonized Hero - Winter Lysithea + Lute)*
*Forma Units and Skills to be added to Hall of Forms as of 12/2021*​


----------



## Ryumia

A New Legendary Hero has arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Pretty much expected Female Byleth to get a Legendary Alt at some point in the game. So... I guess the developers decided to pick her to end the year. They've also added a perk to the FEH Pass. The new perk is to be able to spark on Legendary, Mythic, and Special Hero Banners. I'm not too worried about the FEH Pass since I would most likely get it once OG Ephraim gets a resplendent and probably won't get anymore for a while afterwards. Haven't made a firm decision on that just yet. I'll think about it more when it actually happens.

First Summon Tickets have been given to players in Fire Emblem Heroes. These tickets are for: Legendary F!Byleth Banner, Glorious Gifts Banner, and A Festival Miracle Banner. One would get three tickets each for these particular banners, so make sure to log into the game and use these tickets before it is too late. That would total up to nine First Summon Tickets. A somewhat nice present for the holidays.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,126 orbs. I've used all my nine First Summon Tickets. The things I've gotten are: Brave Marianne (+HP/-Res) and Yuri (+Def/-Spd). I was also able to get my first copy of Marcia (+Atk/-HP). Pretty much waiting for the Forces of Will banner and the 2022 New Year's units. Still deciding if I want to go for the second spark on the 2021 Christmas banner.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Byleth - The Fódlan Light - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Byleth - The Fódlan Light*
*Legendary Heroes | Infographic | November 2021 (Before Legendary F!Byleth)*
*Mythic Heroes | Infographic | November 2021 (Before Legendary F!Byleth)*
*Legendary/Mythic/Remix Calendar with Hero Rerun Tracker (12/2021~07/2022)*
*Archive of the "Play in a Summoner Duel vs Veronica in FEH" Livestream (Japanese)*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm pretty much skipping on this banner since I am planning to summon on the Forces of Will revival banner. The units on this upcoming banner look pretty cool. Probably gonna hope to free summon Lyre since she's the 4-star Focus Hero. I doubt I'll get lucky on that, but maybe I'll be proven wrong when the time comes. Kyza is gonna be the tempest trial+ unit for this upcoming banner. A little hype to get them because my barracks actually lack some New Year's units and it would be great to get more for my Aether Resort.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,089 orbs. Spent 80 orbs back on the 2021 Christmas Banner to go for the second free pull summon. What I've gotten from the banner are: Jaffar (+Atk/-Res) [4-star Special] and Winter Manuela (+Res/-HP) [4-star Focus]. Not much out of it, but I'll definitely take it and wait a bit before choosing my second free pull summon. I haven't decided who I want to choose. Deciding between Winter Mirabilis and Winter Artur. I also did get Hapi  (+HP/-Spd) on the Heroes with Duel Skills banner though.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Like Clockwork Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Like Clockwork (Reginn, Fafnir, Lyre, Dagr & Nott Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Kyza - Tiger of Fortune [Showcase + Transform/ Attack / Final Blow / Death]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Kyza: Tiger of Fortune (TT+ "Togetherness" Reward)*
*[Begins January 1, 2022 UTC] Togetherness - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - New Year's Packs!*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (12/28/21)*
*Every Unit That'll Be On the 5th Anniversary Free Seasonal Summon (Probably)*​


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,957 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the Forces of Will Revival Banner. What I've gotten from the banner are: Brave Edelgard (+Atk/-Def), F!Morgan (+Def/-Res) [4-star Special], F!Kris (Neutral IVs), Keaton (+Res/-Atk), Ascended Laegjarn (Neutral IVs), and Fallen Edelgard (Neutral IVs) [Free Summon after 40th Summon]. Overall... I'm pretty content with what I've gotten despite not exactly getting what I wanted. I originally was hoping to get at least 2 copies of Fallen Edelgard, but I was only able to get one after the 40th summon. One was to keep and the other one was for fodder purposes. It is what it is. Just glad I got a bit of something on this banner.

I've recently made an Orb Usage Tracker and Money Spent Tracker in my spare time. I was only really able to fully calculate my orb usage in 2020 and 2021. Calculating the years before was pretty much not doable for me. Anyways... I've spent 3,418 orbs in 2020 while I've spent 2,914 orbs in 2021. I'm not too surprised that I spent more orbs in 2020 than in 2021. I was making an active push to get every available Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones characters before 2021. It was my 2021 New Year's resolution in Fire Emblem Heroes and I was able to do it. Proud of myself.

The amount of money that I spent in this game comes down to $3.98. I've bought the Starter Support Pack [Black Knight] and Orb Pack [Brave Lyn]. These two were originally $3.99 each, but I only had to pay $1.99 each due to $2.00 discounts. Only bought these due to having some money left over from spending in Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. I may purchase the FEH Pass at some point in the future.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*FEH Forging Bond Revival Poll #11 (December 28, 2021) [ENG Twitter]*
*FEH Forging Bond Revival Poll #11 (December 28, 2021) [JPN Twitter]*​


----------



## Holla

I’m looking forward to CYL6 starting soon. All of my votes are going to Chrom once again. Glad Marth finally won last year but now it’s time for Chrom to win.

My main Chrom emblem team (OG, Bunny and Legendary) still has a spot open for a future brave alt. I’ve been using horse Chrom in the meantime but haven’t fully invested in him like I have for the other 3.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not sure what to think when it comes to this banner specifically. My opinion about it is mixed because I'm happy that it is Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones, but at the same time I'm not happy due to it being chosen on a sacrificial month. If the banner does too badly then potential for other Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units may come to a halt in the future. I'm hoping it at least do somewhat financially decent.

Anyways... I was pretty surprised that they've chosen these particular characters to be on a banner together. Thought that maybe the next Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones banner was gonna be like a Frelian themed banner. Units like: Gilliam, Vanessa, Moulder, and Syrene. 

Ascended Joshua is the first Non-OC Ascended Hero. It was a big surprise to me when I saw the name and thumbnail of the video. I guess he opened the gateway to potential Non-OC Ascended Heroes. Neimi and Colm being in a banner together was no surprised to me at all. They're like a package deal. Can't have one without the other. Since Rennac is coming into the game now then he better start finding good places to hide. L'Arachel has three versions of herself in the game. Pretty excited to attempt to get all these units and to witness their Forging Bonds.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 2,074 orbs. What I've gotten from the New Year's Tickets are: Silque (+Res/-HP), Shinon (+Def/-Spd), NY!Selkie (+Res/-Def) and NY!Plumeria (+Spd/-Res). Still left my second free pull summon from the Winter 2021 Banner untouched. Pretty much still deciding on who I want to get on the banner. Deciding between Winter Mirabilis and Winter Artur. I'm just currently saving my orbs for the New Heroes Banner at the moment. Going to go all out to get these units since I kind of doubt they'll win a Forging Bonds Revival. Can't wait for CYL 5 to be on the Twitter Revival Poll, so I can place my vote on their banner.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*New Heroes and Ascended Joshua - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Heroes & Ascended Joshua (Neimi, Rennac, Colm, Joshua)*
*Map for Riev’s GHB*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Riev: Blood Beryl (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #47 (Est)*
*ALL Refines of January 2022 for L!Eirika, L!Lucina, Canas, Silas, H!Myrrh & Adrift M/F Corrins*
*New filters added to unit search in 6.1.0 - Searching by unit name and skill name*
*GHB Rotation 3 [Coming Soon]*
*Summoner Duel R Rules*​


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,791 orbs. Spent 319 orbs on the New Heroes & Ascended Joshua Banner. What I've gotten from the banner are: Zelgius (Neutral IVs) [4-star Special], Ascended Joshua (+Spd/-HP), Adrift Camilla (+HP/-Def) [4-star Special], Saber (+Atk/-HP) [4-star Special], Ayra (+HP/-Atk) [4-star Special], Neimi (Neutral IVs) [Free Summon after 40th Summon], Ewan (+Def/-Atk), Lugh (+Spd/-Atk), Shiro (+Atk/-HP) [4-star Special], Rennac (+Res/-Def), and Colm (+Spd/-Res) [4-Star Focus]. I was also able to get my first ever copy of Luthier (+Atk/-Spd). Overall... I'm happy with getting all theses units as well as being able to get everyone on the banner in less than 400 orbs. Might skip out on the Legendary Remix for Legendary Eirika and Legendary Lucina due to the amount of orbs I spent on the New Heroes & Ascended Joshua Banner. I want to see who else could be on the banner before finalizing my decision to potentially skip out on it.

*Choose Your Legends 6*: Not really having much excitement for it at all; however, it gives me free rein to choose someone without stressing about it. I'm most likely voting for characters in Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones since it would be nice to elevate their CYL rankings.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Riev - Blood Beryl [Showcase: Tome Animation]*
*♫ Summoner Duels R Menu BGM - Fire Emblem Heroes*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (01/07/22)*
*Top 10 CYL 1 to CYL 5 Candidates from the Male Division*
*Top 10 CYL 1 to CYL 5 Candidates from the Female Division*​


----------



## Ryumia

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 752 orbs. Spent 1,070 orbs on the Legendary Hero Remix Banner. What I've gotten from the banner are: 7 copies of Duo Ephraim, 6 copies of Legendary Lucina, F!Morgan (+HP/-Atk) [4-Star Special], 2 copies of Fallen Hardin [4-Star Special], Shamir (+Def/-HP), Brave Lucina (+HP/-Res) [4-Star Special], Micaiah (+HP/-Def) [4-Star Special], Ylgr (+Spd/-HP) [4-Star Special], Ayra (+Res/-HP) [4-Star Special], and Shiro (+Res/HP) [4-Star Special]. Though... I did have to use my free pull on one copy of Duo Ephraim.

Overall... I'm quite happy that Duo Ephraim is back again after so long. I saved up a lot of my orbs to one day have a +10 Duo Ephraim. My back-up option was to +10 Brave Ephraim if Duo Ephraim was never making an appearance again. The goal I set for myself in Fire Emblem Heroes for 2022 was to +10 an Ephraim unit. To accomplish that goal so soon was a surprise for me. It took a while due to Legendary Lucina popping up from time to time, but I finally fulfilled the goal that I wanted for this year and I am now just saving up orbs for other stuff. Can't believe that I actually did it. Now... I need to inherit some skills onto him before I merge him up since he has max SP at moment.

Probably won't be summoning for a while unless it's characters from Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones or some other favorites of mine. Spent so many orbs this month due to this Legendary Hero Remix banner and the New Heroes & Ascended Joshua banner.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*FEH Playable Characters Checklist as of "New Heroes & Ascended Joshua"*
*Grand Conquest Reschedule and Orb Compensation*
*Summoner Duels - Rewards for Favor Level*
*Legendary, Mythic, and Remix Schedule - Updated to January 13*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The one thing that really surprised me when it comes to this banner is that Leanne finally gets an alt of some sort. It does kind of suck that she is the partner unit instead of the lead unit in the Harmonic Duo. Pretty much skipping over this banner because I got to save my orbs right now. I think Harmonized Hero Azura has a possible chance to make it in the Top 8 of A Hero Rises, so I could get her there if she were to win or possibly make it to the Top 4. That is if they're gonna do another A Hero Rises banner for the A Hero Rises Event.

I'm pretty okay with just having the tempest trial+ unit of the banner. The tempest trial+ unit is Deen from FE Echoes: Shadows of Valentia.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 777 orbs. Oh my god. My orb count is so little now. :T I'm currently saving up my orbs for Legendary Azura and possibly for an A Hero Rises banner. Not sure if they would make another A Hero Rises banner; however, it is best to be prepared for it. There's also the possible CYL 5 Revival Banner as well as any other potential new Sacred Stones units. I'm currently trying to S support all my Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units in Fire Emblem Heroes. Trying to keep myself busy in the game.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Azura and Leanne*
*Of Lost Kingdoms Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Of Lost Kingdoms (Naliah, Karla, Xane, Azura & Leanne Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Deen - Bladed Sandstorm [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Deen: Bladed Sandstorm (TT+ "To Sing to You" Reward)*
*[Begins January 17, 2022 UTC] "To Sing to You" - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #48 (Florina)*
*Next Rotation of Arena Bonus Units (Active: January 17, 11 PM PT – January 31, 2:59 PM PT.)*
*Harmonic/Duo Heroes Series | Infographic | Jan 2022 (Before Harmonized Hero Azura)*
*Resonant Battles Schedule | Reference | Jan-Mar 2022*
*Uncoming Hall of Forms Units!*​


----------



## Holla

I too am skipping the newest banner. I’m fine with Azura being paired with Leanne but their roles should have been reversed considering Azura already has a ton of alts. Ah well.

In other news I got a Brave Hector from my free summon on the revival banner. I look forward to building him as I know he’s still considered to be a really good unit.


----------



## Bluelady

Felt bad about last year’s CYL, so Chrom is getting my votes this year. Although I do want to give some to Female Robin so they can hopefully be together…..However, I think that will hurt Chrom’s chances of winning.


----------



## Ryumia

Choose Your Legends 6 Voting is open.
*Link*: *https://vote6.campaigns.fire-emblem-heroes.com/en-us*
*ENG Twitter Announcement*: *https://twitter.com/FE_Heroes_EN/status/1483997737620316168*
*JPN Twitter Announcement*: *https://twitter.com/FE_Heroes_JP/status/1483997745471967233*

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 818 orbs. Still saving up my orbs at the moment and possibly leveling up summoner supports. Not much else going on for me at the moment with Fire Emblem Heroes. Can't wait for February to come around.

*Choose Your Legends 6*: Just placed *my vote* for Seth on the first day of CYL 6 Voting. Probably gonna vote Lyon & Lute for Day 2 and Day 3.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Top 5 Most Wanted Heroes Not In The Game Before CYL 6*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (01/18/22)*
*Forma Units and Skills as of HoF 01/2022*
*Summoner Duels R: Legendaries and Mythics*
*Summoner Duels R: Tiers*​


----------



## Holla

Thanks for the Chrom votes @Bluelady here's hoping he finally gets in this year! 

I'm definitely going to vote for him each day no matter what.


----------



## Holla

They surprisingly released the day one results for this years CYL. Top 8 in both men’s and women’s divisions - in alphabetical order though so not ranking. It’ll be interesting to see where it goes from here. Click the spoiler if you’d like to know: 



Spoiler



Men:
Byleth, Chrom, Felix, Robin, Seliph, Sigurd, Soren, Yuri

Women:
Azura, Bernadetta, Byleth, Corrin, Dorothea, Hilda, Robin, Tiki (Adult/Awakening)


----------



## Midoriya

I’ve been slowly getting back into feh after having taken half a year to a year off.  I play this game in spurts, playing every day for awhile and then not at all for a long time.  I got some new five star units from some of the banners as soon as I came back.  Don’t have the images of them unfortunately.  I’m looking forward to playing the new content in story mode since I’m still in the previous chapter’s story (even though the plot can get really repetitive at times).


----------



## Holla

The Choose Your Legends 6 interim results are out!


Spoiler









Chrom in first finally! Also Seliph is in 2nd, My top two favourite lords so I’d be through the moon if they remain in the top 2.





As for the ladies it doesn’t really matter to me to be honest. Only the men’s division has me excited. Tiki was a pleasant surprise though. Byleth on the other hand was not. I’m fine with whoever winning for the ladies as long as Chrom and Seliph hold on for the men.


----------



## Ryumia

*ENG Twitter Announcement*: *https://twitter.com/FE_Heroes_EN/status/1485537896077697027*
*JPN Twitter Announcement*: *https://twitter.com/FE_Heroes_JP/status/1485537902566252549*​
*Choose Your Legends 6*: Wow. :0 I can't believe that *Lyon* was able to be in the Top 20 in the male division for this Choose Your Legends. Now... I know where to use the rest of my votes and where to place them next year. This is the only thing that is making me hype about this Choose Your Legends at the moment. Seeing some Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones representation in any division for this Choose Your Legends.

*My Choose Your Legends 6 Ballot*: *https://i.gyazo.com/65e147b9f5c1f87c5aeb7fbbf27b6fb1.png*

In any case... Seeing Seliph rising up to 2nd place in the CYL 6 interim is quite impressive. I definitely respect it. A little tempted to spend one vote on him for the sake of solidarity in having a Jugdral representation in Choose Your Legends. Adult Tiki shooting up to 1st place wasn't a surprise for me since I saw lots of outcry for wanting a new alt for her. I was kind of expecting her to place really high this year.

If the results stay the same then I'm not sure who I would pick as my free one. Originally... I was thinking Chrom since I figured he would most likely win and the fact that I can boost my Awakening roster in power. Now... I can't really decide on who to pick if push comes to shove.

-------------------------------​

Spoiler: Hall of Forms - Fire Emblem: Three Houses





















*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 883 orbs. Saving my orbs for Legendary Azura, a potential A Hero Rises banner, the potential CYL 5 Revival Banner (if they win Twitter Poll), CYL 6 Banner, and potential new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units.

Finished Hall of Forms in one day with Summer Ingrid and Summer Sylvain. The one I am trying to build up is Summer Ingrid and only built up Summer Sylvain since I didn't want to risk wasting too many torches to attempt to solo with Summer Ingrid. Trying to get a good inheritable weapon for her since she already comes with Starpoint Lance. Not having any luck so far when it comes to the weapons, but I did get some interesting skills. Might go with whatever inheritable weapon I can find if I can't find a good one on the last days of Hall of Form.

I'm currently on Camp Claude in Grand Conquest. I used to use my own units for the mode and now I've started to use units on my friend list.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event Megathread*
*Choose Your Legends: Round 6 - 1st Day Report [Male Division]*
*Choose Your Legends: Round 6 - 1st Day Report [Female Division]*
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event Megathread - Day 3*
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event Megathread - Day 4*
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event Megathread - Day 5*
*CYL 6 Midterm Results*
*Grand Conquests Megathread (1/24/22)*​


----------



## Holla

The deed is done. Here’s hoping he’s still top 2 in the finals. I hope Seliph is still up there as well. My fave lords.


----------



## Bluelady

Woo. The end is near. I’m so excited for the results.


Spoiler: My ballot if anyone is curious








Hopefully Chrom and Seliph remain in the top two. I was going to vote for Seliph next year but this is better.

CYL 7 is going to be difficult though if Seliph wins this year. I’m going to have to choose between Alfonse, Ashe, and Lyon. Hmm, luckily I have a year to think about it.


----------



## Midoriya

Alright, excuse me for imposing, but I just got to share this.  I always knew my character RNG in gacha games is really good, but this is ridiculous.  I got both Prince of Light Marth and Twilit Harmony Dorothea BACK-TO-BACK after not having played feh for several days.  I literally got Marth on my free pull on the newest banner, and then Dorothea on the second newest banner by just using five orbs.  Now I have both Prince of Light Marth and Hero-King Marth.   



Spoiler: mah pulls


----------



## Ryumia

A New Mythic Hero has arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm quite surprised with the chosen Mythic Hero. Wasn't expecting it at all when I saw the thumbnail of the video. It's really cool that's she is the first Mythic Staff unit in the game. Her English Voice Actor has a *YouTube channel* if anyone is curious. I'm personally not spending orbs on this Mythic Hero banner due to seeing what's up in the anniversary and the Legendary Hero Remix banner in March.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 918 orbs. Still saving my orbs for Legendary Azura, a potential A Hero Rises banner, the potential CYL 5 Revival Banner (if they win Twitter Poll), CYL 6 Banner, and potential new Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units. Not much else going for me in the game besides getting a good inheritable weapon for Summer Ingrid and maxing my summoner supports with every Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones unit in Fire Emblem Heroes. Waiting for February to come around and give out the Feh Channel.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Mythic Hero - Elimine - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero: Elimine - Scouring Saint*
*All CYL Top 20 Results as of 2022 Midterms*
*Current CYL 6 Top 20 (Interim Results) during the previous CYL Events*
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event Megathread - Day 6*
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event Megathread - Day 7 (Final)*
*Choose Your Legends 6 - Zephiel & Chill Megathread (Waiting for Results to Release, Peacefully)*
*Mythic/Legendary Heroes Series | Infographic | Jan 2022 (Before Mythic Hero Elimine)*
*Tempest Trials Units Chart - Updated to Deen*
*Legendary, Mythic, and Remix Schedule - Updated to Elimine*
*New Starter Support pack featuring Sothis*
*5th Anniversary Quests and Special Maps!*
*Free 5-stars GHB Rotation 3 Rewards*
*A Look Back at Year 5 of Fire Emblem Heroes*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​


Spoiler: Feh Channel (February 1st, 2022) Write Up Information




*Choose Your Legends 6* - The winners of Choose Your Legends 6 are: *Chrom, Seliph, Adult Tiki, and Female Byleth*.
[*Note*: I put the names of the winners for this round of CYL in a spoiler blur as a safety precaution. Spoilers can be a sensitive subject.]


*5th Anniversary Celebration!* - The stuff we can get for this celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes.


*5th Anniversary Log-In Bonus* - Logging in consistently during the event can get you *certain rewards*.
*5th Anniversary Quests & Aether Raids Quests* - Clearing these quests while they're active would get you *certain rewards*.
*5th Anniversary Tempest Trial+ & Related Quests* - Clearing this one while it is active would get you *certain rewards*.


*5th Anniversary Grand Hero Party & Related Quests* - These selective *grand hero battles* are making a comeback for the 5th Anniversary. Receive them as *5-star Heroes* when you clear the daily quests. Limited time only opportunity.


*5th Anniversary Hero Fest* - These heroes [*here*] will be featured in Hero Fest. The tickets [*here*] are specifically used for this banner.


*Special Hero Summon (Year 5)* - You can randomly get one of these *special heroes* to join your barracks for free.


*5th Anniversary Special Maps* - *13 Maps* that are themed around the Special Heroes that are available in the Special Hero Summon (Year 5) Banner. Each special map will be playable on two difficulty levels. Normal & Hard. Earning a total of 26 orbs by clearing them.


*A Hero Rises 2022* - A free hero that everyone gets to have for a selective period of time. The first part of this event is the *voting period*. You can click this link [*here*] to start voting for selective candidates for this event. Once the voting period is over then *a voting gauntlet with the top candidates will begin and the winner of it will be the chosen hero*. If you don't like the winning hero of the event then there will be a *special summoning banner* with the top 4 voting gauntlet heroes that you can summon for.


*2022 Valentine's Units* - The units for the 2022 Valentine's Banner are: *Lucina*, *Female Robin*, *Owain*, *Lissa*, and *Chrom* (*Duo Hero*).


The tempest trial+ unit for the event is going to be *Lissa*. The rest will obviously be in the *2022 Valentine's Banner*.


*New Feature for Heroes Journey* - The new feature coming to Heroes Journey is called the *World Mirror*. It allows you to sit back and relax while watching what your pair of Heroes is doing and where they are at the moment on their journey. The time of day reflected in the World Mirror matches the time of day in the real world. Guide them to a positive outcome and one can get a memory fragment.


*Update Information* - The update information talks about an *increase in the hero merit cap*, *new aether raids maps*, *new arena maps*, *summoner duels s*, and *changes to how summoning works* (*Note*: *Units added to Weekly Revivals*, *Legendary Heroes Remix*, and *4-Star Special Seasonal Units*).



-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel was pretty cool. There was some nice stuff coming into the game. Out of all the winners... I'll most likely pick Seliph as my free pick if I don't get lucky when summoning for CYL 6. Choosing him would help out my roster for his game. I think I might try to go for the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix for Legendary Hrid. I may skip out of the new Valentine's Banner, but I haven't fully decided on that just yet. I'm happy and kind of upset about the Hero Fest Banner due to Plumeria being on there. Breaks my hearts a bit when I saw the banner.

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 965 orbs. Hoping to get really lucky with this anniversary. 

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Banner performance tier list [per Sensortower grossing rankings] Book VI (Dec21 - Jan22)*
*A Hero Rises is Open!*
*A Hero Rises 2022 Megathread (2/1/22)*
*Results of Top 20 Males & Females for CYL 6*
*Full Results of CYL 6*
*Choose Your Legends 6 Event - Results Megathread (2/1/22)*
*The Following Legendary/Mythic Heroes will be moved to Remix Banners*
*Weekly Revival Update (2/12 - 10/1)*​


----------



## Holla

Really happy with the CYL results. I can finally focus on properly saving for a Brave Chr- oh... oh no the new seasonal banner whyyy!? I really want all of them especially Robin rip orbs I was supposed to be saving.


----------



## Bluelady

Holla said:


> Really happy with the CYL results. I can finally focus on properly saving for a Brave Chr- oh... oh no the new seasonal banner whyyy!? I really want all of them especially Robin rip orbs I was supposed to be saving.


Haha. Same! I was going to save up for bunny Sharena and Bruno, but Lucina looks so beautiful here  Oh well, time to grind some more orbs.


For my free pulls I managed to get a Yuri with ok IVs and an extra Legendary Dimitri. Yay! Time to get rid of that -ATK. For the A Hero Rises event, I'll probably vote for Duo Corrin. Idk. If anyone has a better suggestion, I'm all ears.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Fire Emblem: Awakening takes up the 2022 Valentine's Banner. The artwork for them looks quite nice and the skills on these units would be great to have. Skipping out on this banner since I've spent some of my orbs on the Hero Fest Banner and need to keep saving for other banners. I'm hoping to get lucky with red and colorless with the free pull and the 5 summon tickets. Main goal for me is red.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 915 orbs. Spent 103 orbs on the Hero Fest Banner to get Plumeria. I've also gotten Priam (Neutral IVs) and Ayra (Neutral IVs) [4-Star Special] on the banner as well. Just currently holding off my orbs until the Legendary & Mythic Remix for Hrid and Eir. Trying to get Atk/Def Menace for my Duo Ephraim. Probably going to go full circle summons when the banner comes around since I got to save my orbs for Legendary Azura in March. I've redeem Summer Ingrid on the Hall of Forms and was able to get a different weapon besides her default one. Just need to get more SP on her at the moment to get her default skills to be learned. Only missing Summer Ashe and Summer Mercedes for my Blue Lion House collection. It's gonna be a long while to try to get them at some point.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Here with Me Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Here with Me (Lucina, Robin (F), Owain, Chrom Robin (M) Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Lissa: Sweet Celebrant (TT+ - "Abiding Love")*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #49 (Deirdre)*
*Top 5 Most Wanted Heroes not in the Game (Post CYL 6)*
*Top 5 Most Wanted Alts in the Game (Post CYL6)*
*Double Weekly Revival Summon Schedule Visualized from 02/13/22 to 09/25/22*
*Legendary & Mythic Rerun Calendar (02/02/22)*
*Legendary & Mythic Remix Calendar (02/02/22)*
*The Interim Results for the A Hero Rises 2022 Event*
*All AHR 2022 Wallpapers *
*New Ephemeras for February 2022*
*4-Star Special Rate - Seasonal Pool (February 2022 Update)*
*ALL Refines of February 2022*
*New FEH Merchandise*​


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 859 orbs. Spent 155 orbs on the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner to get Hrid. I've also gotten Velouria (+Spd/-Res) [4-Star Special], Muspell (+Atk/-Res), and Legendary Hector (+Spd/-Res). on the banner as well. Didn't get lucky with my free summon and tickets for the 2022 Valentine's Banner, but I'm fine with that since I wasn't invested on it. So... I'm just saving my orbs for Legendary Azura for the next Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix in March at the moment.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (02/06/22)*
*Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Calendar (02/12/22)*
*Orb Planner*​


----------



## Holla

After the Valentine’s Banner I’ve been planning on saving big time for Brave Chrom. The new Idunn though made me cave as she is one of favourites from Binding Blade and the new alt of her looks so happy finally. 

I just went to summon on the banner and boom Ascended Idunn said hello on my free summon with +Res -Hp ivs which is pretty darn good. Thank you RNG gods.


----------



## Ryumia

A New Legendary Hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I'm not too surprised that Legendary Caeda was going to be a Legendary Hero. The artwork for her looks quite nice and she apparently has a different effect compared to the other legendries. Blue definitely seems like the best color to go for here. 

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 978 orbs. Didn't get lucky with my free summon and tickets on the New Heroes & Ascended Idunn banner, but I did have better luck on the Weekly Revival Banners. I got (+Spd/-Res) OG Ike on the Weekly Revival 10 Banner and I got a (+Def/-HP) Fallen Celica on the Weekly Revival 1 Banner. It's pretty cool to finally get OG Ike. I'm currently waiting for the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix in March for Azura. Not much else going for me than maxing Summoner Supports with every FE8 unit.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Caeda - Beloved Queen - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Caeda - Beloved Queen*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: A Hero Rises 2022 - Results*
*List of Forma Units and skills in HoF as of February 2022*
*Ascended Heroes: Ascended Idunn Update. Ver 6.2*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #50 (Lukas)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*New Heroes and Ascended Idunn Trailer*
*Ascended Idunn and New Heroes - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Heroes & Ascended Idunn (Hugh, Niime, Cath, Ascended Idunn)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Gonzalez - Kindly Bandit [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Gonzalez: Kindly Bandit (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Letizia: Curse Director [Enemy Lines]*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (02/17/22)*


----------



## Bluelady

I had all this time to decide who to vote for in AHR but I still can’t make up my mind between Duo!Corrin, L!Byleth and L!Sigurd. The first two were in my ballots, whereas L!Sigurd seems like a fun unit to have.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The Easter Banner is coming up soon in Fire Emblem Heroes and I'm a bit glad that there isn't anyone I want to summon for. Saving my orbs for the A Hero Rises Banner and the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner. The AHR Banner is going to have Ninja Corrin, Harmonized Hero Azura, Legendary Male Byleth, and Thorr. The free AHR unit we're getting is Ninja Corrin for those who don't know. I'm hoping to get lucky on this banner, but I sort of doubt that I would get any kind of luck on it.

In any case... The tempest trial+ unit is going to be Luthier and he's going to be a lance cavalry unit.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,077 orbs. I was able to free summon a Legendary Caeda (+Atk/-HP) on the Legendary Hero Banner as well as free summon a Gerik (+Atk.-HP) on the BHB Banner. Not much going on with me in Fire Emblem Heroes besides saving orbs until the A Hero Rises Banner and the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Hop-and-Go-Seek Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Hop-and-Go-Seek (Delthea, Maria, Henry, Sonya & Tharja Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Luthier - Spring Showcase [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Luthier: Spring Hopes (TT+ "Brother's Friends)*
*[Begins March 8, 2022 UTC] "Brother's Friends" - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*ALL Refines of March 2022 for L!Azura, Shigure, Garon, Mikoto, Sue & NY!Gunnthra*
*Banner Performance Tier List [Per Sensortower Grossing Rankings] Book VI Q1*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #51 (Seliph)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*Voting Gauntlet: A Hero Rises Round 1 Megathread (02/26/22)*
*Voting Gauntlet: A Hero Rises Round 2 Megathread*
*Voting Gauntlet: A Hero Rises Round 3 Megathread*
*Divine Codes Part 3*
*All Inheritable Skills available from the newly revealed Divine Codes Part 3*
*Duo Heroes Chart - Updated to Valentines Chrom*
*Season Schedule 2022 | Reference | Rev.2*
*Ascended Heroes Chart - Updated to Ascended Idunn*
*Grand Hero Battle Units Chart - Updated to Gonzalez*
*Legendary Heroes Chart - Updated to Legendary Caeda/Shiida*


----------



## Bluelady

The AHR banner was generous with me.


Spoiler








I was only supposed to spend 100 orb but I went over by 75. 

At the moment, I currently have 125 orbs reserved for the re-run of the Hares at the Fair banner. Hopefully this year I will get bunny Sharena!


----------



## Holla

Bluelady said:


> The AHR banner was generous with me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434537
> 
> 
> I was only supposed to spend 100 orb but I went over by 75.
> 
> At the moment, I currently have 125 orbs reserved for the re-run of the Hares at the Fair banner. Hopefully this year I will get bunny Sharena!



Wow that's awesome!

I only did the free pull but the AHR banner gave me a chuckle. I didn't realize until today that all 4 focus heroes were green. During my free pull I had a single green orb. Naturally that's the one I picked and I got a free duo Corrin. Considering I also have the free copy everyone got I'm unsure if I'll merge or fodder her yet.


----------



## Ryumia

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 885 orbs. Spent 186 orbs on the A Hero Rises banner. The 5-star units that I was able to get are: Kjelle (+Res/-Des) [4-star Special], Legendary Male Byleth (+HP/-Def), Deirdre (+Atk/-Def) [4-star Special], Brave Ephraim (+HP/-Res) [4-star Special], Helbindi(+Def/-Res) [4-star Special], Harmonized Azura (+Def/-HP), and Harmonized Azura (+HP/-Res). I haven't decided on who to pick for my free summon after the 40th summon. Deciding between Thorr and Legendary Male Byleth.

My luck on the banner could of been better, but I did get the hero that I wanted from there. That would be Harmonized Hero Azura. Only wanted her because Leanne is featured with Azura as the partner unit. So... I'm pretty happy with getting 2 copies despite not getting the IVs I wanted on her. It would have been nice to get better IVs; however, maybe I'm just asking too much already as it is.

Guess it's time to go back to saving my orbs until a new FE8 character or the CYL 6 banner to show up.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Forma Units and New Skills as of HoF 03/2022*
*List of One-Color Banners*
*Legendary/Mythic Calendar with New Hero Rerun Tracker (Post-AHR 2022)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #52 (Ophelia)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes & Ascended Mareeta*
*New Heroes & Ascended Mareeta - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Heroes & Ascended Mareeta (August, Galzus, Karin, Mareeta)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Salem - Dark Sage [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Salem: Dark Sage (GHB Reward)*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (03/17/22)*
*Overview of all missing CYL-Votable Heroes, sorted by CYL6 rank (as of New Heroes & Ascended Mareeta)*
*Top 5 Most Wanted Heroes not in the Game (Post New Heroes & Ascended Mareeta)*


----------



## Bluelady

Last night I finally got bun-bun Sharena! I used up all 160 orbs and got pity broken by Dedue, Astrid, and Marianne. I was pleasantly surprised to get Dedue though since he’s on my medium priority list.

For that 4 star rate (I forgot what it’s called) I got OG Hector and Dorcas. None of the other special units though.

Next year I’ll aim for spring Bruno.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I figured the new Kids Banner would be Tellius based off the *silhouettes* and the units that have been chosen are definitely pretty cute. Originally, I was going to skipped this banner until I saw Young Ilyana. She's just too adorable for me to pass up. I actually thought it would be Titania instead of Ilyana to go with a Greil Mercenaries theme. Young Ilyana is the demote of the banner. Another plus side for me.

In any case... The tempest trial+ unit is going to be Young Boyd and he's going to be an axe infantry unit.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,014 orbs. I was going to save my orbs for new FE8 units and CYL 6, but I got to get Young Ilyana and add her to my barracks. Hoping I have better luck when summoning for Young Ilyana.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Unlikely Friends Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Unlikely Friends (Child Mia, Soren, Ilyana, Ike & Mist Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Boyd - Future Great [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Boyd: Future Great (TT+ "Breadwinners" reward)*
*NEW Refines of April 2022 for Aversa, Tibarn, Selkie, Ylgr & Spring Veronica*
*Duo/Harmonic Heroes Series | Infographic | Apr 2022 (Before Duo Hero Ike +Mist)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Lonely Puppeteer (Spring Remix)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #53 (Lachesis)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*Fire Emblem Heroes - Legendary Hero (Nanna: Beloved Princess)*
*Nanna - Beloved Princess - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Nanna - Beloved Princess*
*Legendary Nanna's Anti-DR Infographic*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Series | Infographic | Mar 2022 (Before Legendary Nanna)*


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was pretty surprised when I saw these characters in the trailer. The majority of the chosen characters had the same hair color. Thought the banner was like same hair color banner until I saw Scathach. I wasn't too interested in the characters, but I did listen to the voice lines for them though. My aim for the banner was to go for red and potentially try to get Scathach since he was the demote unit.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,141 orbs. Spent 24 orbs on the Unlikely Friends Banner and I was able to get Young Ilyana (+Res/-Spd). I was also able to get Scathach (+Atk/-Def) with one of the Forging Bond tickets. It's pretty nice that I reunited Ayra and Larcei together in my barracks. But... I'm still missing Shannan though. Maybe I'll be able to get him one day.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Ascended Ishtar and New Heroes - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Heroes & Ascended Ishtar (Tine, Arthur, Scáthach, A. Ishtar)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Hilda - Queen of Friege [Showcase: Tome Animation]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Hilda: Queen of Friege (GHB Reward)*
*List of Forma Units and New Skills added to HoF 04/2022*
*Top 5 most wanted Heroes not in the game (Post New Heroes & Ascended Ishtar)*
*FEH playable characters checklist as of "New Heroes & Ascended Ishtar"*
*New Heroes banners potential 2022 lineup (updated to Ascended Ishtar)*
*Golden Week celebration! Orb Packs + Quests*
*Book I & II Resplendent Candidates (April Update)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #54 (Saber)*​


----------



## Ryumia

The Golden Week Celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes has begun.
Be sure to login everyday during this time. You don't want to miss out on this celebration.
A Double SP & EXP Event is live during this time as well.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,033 orbs. Spent 123 orbs on the Double Special Heroes banner. Originally, I wasn't going to spend any orbs on the banner and would wait until the CYL 5 re-run banner comes up. But then... I thought about it for a long while and realized that maybe this was the best opportunity to get Scion Lewyn. It seemed better to me to get him now instead of waiting for his banner to come back again to get him. Getting Ninja Male Corrin while summoning for Scion Lewyn didn't seem bad.

Anyways... I was able to get 2 copies of Ninja Male Corrin (4-star), 1 Winter Artur [Neutral IVs], and 1 Scion Lewyn (5-star). My summoning session for the Double Special Heroes banner seemed alright. But.... I didn't do so hot with my summoning session for the Hero Fest banners. I was only able to get Brave Lysithea (+Spd/-HP) with my summoning tickets. Glad that I got something for the celebration.

Good luck on summoning on these Hero Fest banners. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.


----------



## Ryumia

The Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner is here.
Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. 
Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,053 orbs. Spent 168 orbs on the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner. My main goal was to get another copy of Legendary Ephraim as well as getting a copy of Ascended Fjorm. So... I mostly went for blues and greens then went colorless if the main colors I wanted weren't there. The units that I was able to get are: Legendary Hector (+Spd/-HP), Fjorm (+HP/-Res), Female Kana (+HP/-Def) [4-Star Special], Ascended Fjorm (+Def/-HP), Adrift Female Corrin (+HP/-Res) [4-Star Special], and Legendary Ephraim (Neutral IVs) [Free After 40 Summons]. Pretty stoked that I got the units I wanted on the banner.

I haven't decided if I wanted to summon on the new Fallen Banner just yet. I'm waiting to see who is gonna be on the Bridal Banner and Legendary Hero Banner. Still gonna summon on the CYL 5 Rerun Banner that is coming up soon. Aiming to get Brave Marth, but will pull some blues for Brave Eirika along the way. I'm spending so much orbs this month. Hoping the Summer Banners will let my orb pile rest.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes – Kingdom of Faerghus Trailer*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes (Beyond Control)*
*Beyond Control Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Beyond Control (Lilith, Ninian, Gustav, Rhea)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Muarim - Raw Instinct [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Muarim: Raw Instinct (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Tips & Tricks: Fallen Heroes - Beyond Control*
*NEW Refines of May 2022 for Duma, Idunn, Gharnef, Kaden, Picnic Felicia & Thea*
*Refines Simplified: Idunn, Duma, Thea, Kaden, P!Felicia & Gharnef*
*Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner Schedule*
*Overview of all missing CYL-Votable Heroes, Sorted by CYL6 Rank (as of Fallen Heroes - Beyond Control)*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (05/10/22)*
*Skills Focus May 2022 | Infographic*
*Resplendent Heroes by Entry (05/10/22)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #55 (Faye)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*Fire Emblem Heroes - Mythic Hero (Medeus: Earth-Dragon King)*
*Medeus - Earth-Dragon King - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero: Medeus - Earth-Dragon King*
*Fehnix's Quiz Campaign Create-Your-Own Template (Four Options This Time!)*


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I guess the Bridal Banner this year is another Fire Emblem: Binding Blade theme. Not really my cup of tea, but I'm happy for the fans that wanted this. So... Larum is a dancing lance flier and the tempest trial+ unit. Glad that I finally got an accessible dancer for Binding Blade. Skipping on this banner since I'm spending on the CYL 5 re-run as well as waiting to see who is the Legendary Hero this month.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,117 orbs. I'm still working on max summoner supporting all my Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones (FE8) units in the game. Not much else going on with me in Fire Emblem Heroes. Just playing the wait game.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes - Adrestian Empire Trailer*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Roy and Eliwood*
*Bridal Blossoms Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Bridal Blossoms (Lilina, Sophia, Cecilia, Roy Eliwood Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Larum - Dancing Bride [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Larum: Dancing Bride (TT+ "Bridal Brawl" Reward)*
*Harmonic/Duo Heroes Series | Infographic | May 2022 (Before Harmonized Hero Roy + Eliwood)*
*Double Special Heroes Candidates (05/20/22)*
*Merge Change to be Reverted*
*New Orb Pack with New Castle Theme*
*List of Forma Units and New Skills added to HoF 05/2022*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #56 (Gaius)*​


----------



## Ryumia

The Forging Bond Revival Banner is here.
Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. 
Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,030 orbs. Spent 149 orbs on this Forging Bonds Revival Banner. My main goal was to get Brave Marth and some copies of Brave Eirika. So... I mostly went for reds and blues then went colorless if the main colors I wanted weren't there. The units that I was able to get are: Brave Marth (+Def/-HP), Brave Eirika (+Res/-Def), Ayra (+Atk/-Res) [4-Star Special], Sword Reinhardt (+Atk/-Spd) [4-Star Special], Brave Marth (+HP/-Res), Young Tiki (+Def/-Res) [4-Star Special], and Brave Eirika (Neutral IVs) [Free After 40 Summons]. Pretty alright summoning session for me. Got Brave Marth and extra copies of Brave Eirika.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Resplendent Heroes by Entry (05/25/22)*
*FEH Forging Bond Revival Poll #13 (May 26, 2022) [ENG Twitter]*
*FEH Forging Bond Revival Poll #13 (May 26, 2022) [JPN Twitter]*​


----------



## Ryumia

A New Legendary Hero is coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
Legendary *Myrrh* is going to be the next Legendary Hero. Definitely hyped for her appearance as a Legendary Hero in Fire Emblem Heroes. That means Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones finally gets a Legendary Hero with the new effects since Legendary Ephraim & Legendary Eirika have the old effects. So... It's quite exciting for me that FE8 can get the new effects for Legendary Heroes like some of the other FE games.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,065 orbs. I'm definitely summoning on the upcoming Legendary Banner for Myrrh. My color priorities are: Blue > Colorless > Green > Red. Hoping my summoning session would be alright. Haven't decided on what to do with the Beyond Control (Fallen Heroes) Banner since I haven't summoned on there just yet. Leaving it be for now.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes - Leicester Alliance Trailer*
*Myrrh - Guardian Dragon - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Myrrh - Guardian Dragon*​


----------



## Ryumia

A new Feh Channel video is up to talk about the latest information for the game. Check the video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​


Spoiler: Feh Channel (June 5th, 2022) Write Up Information




*Book VI Midpoint* - Lady *Embla* and Lord *Askr* make their appearance in this Feh Channel. Veronica is seen with a *new look* too.


*Book VI Midpoint Celebration!* - The stuff we can get for this celebration in Fire Emblem Heroes.
*Log-In Bonus* - Logging in consistently during the event can get you *certain rewards*.
*Celebratory Quests* - Clearing these quests while they're active would get you *certain rewards*.


*Celebratory Summoning Events* - These selective *summoning events* are here as a celebration for *Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes*. If one were to *summon 40 times then they can get one focus unit for free*. So... Good Luck with summons.


*A Hero Rises: Garland Moon Cup* - A free hero that everyone gets to have for a selective period of time. All one has to do is vote any of the *eligible candidates* and the one with the most votes is the free hero. Only those in the academy phase are voteable here. One can click this link [*here*] to start voting for selective candidates for this event. Some special *wallpapers* are given out if one choose to vote in this event. There's no voting gauntlet for this particular A Hero Rises event.


*Book VI Midpoint Units* - The units for the Book VI Midpoint are: *Sain*, *Kent*, *Guy*, *Limstella*, *Florina* (*Ascended Hero*), and *Letizia*. These units are from *Fire Emblem: The Blazing Blade*. The grand hero battle unit for the event is going to be *Limstella*. The direct demote unit for the banner is *Guy*. The rest will obviously be in the *Book VI Midpoint Banner*.


*Update Information* - The update information talks about an *a new season of aether raids*, *bonus units for the new season of aether raids*, *when the new season of aether raids would start*, *new aether raids maps*, and *new aether resort maps*.



-------------------------------​
*Overall*: The FEH Channel was alright. I really liked that there was more aether resort terrains that are being added soon. I was wondering when they'll add more of them. Well... It's better late than never I guess. I was hoping not to summon until August, but I think I got to summon on one of the celebratory summoning events for Summer Mercedes and Dedue for Near Save. I might also summon for Summer Ashe, but I haven't decided yet. I think I might skip on the Book VI Midpoint Banner since Letizia isn't a Mythic or a Legendary.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 1,053 orbs. Spent 83 orbs on the Legendary Myrrh banner and spent 4 orbs on the Fallen (Beyond Control) Banner.  My main goal was to get Legendary Myrrh. So... I mostly went for blues then went colorless if the main color I wanted wasn't there. The units that I was able to get in all are: Legendary Caeda (+Res/-HP), Legendary Myrrh (+HP/-Atk), and Lugh (+Res/-HP) [4-Star Special]. I'm overall happy that I got the unit I wanted in less orbs despite the bad IVs.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book VI - Destiny Closes In*
*Top 5 most wanted Heroes not in the game (Post Letizia & More)*
*Overview of all missing CYL-votable Heroes, sorted by CYL6 rank (as of Letizia & More)*
*Legendary & Mythic Calendar with New Hero Rerun Tracker (05/2022)*
*Representation Chart of FEH 2022 (As of May)*
*June 2022 Ephemeras*
*June 2022 Refines*
*Remaining Book 1-3 Units for the Weapon Refinery (as of Ver. 6.6)*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 926 orbs. Spent 175 orbs on the Three Hopes: Celebration Event 3 banner. I wanted to get Summer Mercedes and some copies of Dedue. So... I mostly went for reds and greens then went blues if the main colors I wanted weren't there. The units that I was able to get in all are: Dedue (+Spd/-Res), Mia (+Res/-Spd) [4-Star Special], Summer Mercedes (+Res/-HP), and Dedue (Neutral IVs). Haven't decided on who I want as my free summon after the 40th summon on the banner yet.

My progression in max supporting my FE8 units is still going well. I only need like 8 more units to go to get there. Not sure what I'll do once I get there. Might just max support all the Blue Lion House units afterwards. Haven't decided yet.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on the Midpoint banner or any of the Celebration Banners.
Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.​
-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Letizia & More Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Book VI Midpoint: Letizia & More (A.Florina, Sain, Kent, Letizia)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Guy - Kutolah Blade [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Guy: Kutolah Blade (Quest Reward/Future Banners)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Limstella - Living Construct [Showcase: Tome Animation]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Limstella: Living Construct (GHB Reward)*
*New Heroes banners potential 2022 lineup (updated to Ascended Florina)*
*Seiyu-based Unit Reverse Engineering Project (JP VAs to Unit Predictions) - May 2022*
*Refines of June 2022 for Naesala, Fallen Berkut, Velouria, Picnic Flora & Ranulf!*
*Resonant Battles Schedule | Reference | May-Jul 2022*
*Legendary & Mythic Hero Rerun Calendar (06/7/22)*
* Interim Results for the A Hero Rises: Garland Moon Cup Event*
* Limited Hero Battle [June-September 2022]*
* Resplendent Overview (updated to Matthew)*
* Resplendent Heroes by Entry (06/10/22)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #57 (Effie)*​


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was pretty surprised on who were the chosen individuals as well as the skills on the banner. It made me a little tempted to summon for someone, but I really have to skip on the banner since I spent orbs summoning for Summer Mercedes and Summer Ashe. I might try to get Summer Dimitri next year if I feel like I got the orbs to spare. I'm curious to see which individuals will be on Summer Part 2.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 810 orbs. Spent 175 orbs on the Three Hopes: Celebration Event 9 banner. I wanted to get Summer Ashe and possibly a better IVs for Summer Sylvain. So... I mostly went for blues and greens then went blues if the main colors I wanted weren't there. The units that I was able to get in all are: Summer Sylvain (+Spd/-HP), Asbel (+Atk/-Spd), Gatrie (+HP/-Atk), Ingrid (+Spd/-Atk), and Summer Ashe (Neutral IVs) [Free After 40 Summons]. For my Three Hopes: Celebration Event 3 free pick after the 40th summon... I've chosen Summer Mercedes since I wanted her A/R Far Trace skill for someone.

My progression in max supporting my FE8 units is still going well. I only need like 5 more units to get there and it's kind of exciting to almost reach that goal of mine. I think I might max summoner support the Blue Lion House after I'm done with the FE8 cast.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Edelgard and Altina*
*Summer Vacation Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Summer Vacation (Dimitri, Micaiah, Claude, Edelgard Altina Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Elincia - Seaside Queen [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Elincia: Seaside Queen (TT+ "Summer Aside" Reward)*
*[Begins June 17, 2022 UTC] "Summer Aside" - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*QUICK Breakdown: All weapons from Summer Vacation*
*Duo/Harmonic Heroes Series | Infographic | Jun 2022 (Before Harmonized Hero Edelgard +Altina)*
*A Hero Rise Garland Moon Cup Winner is Yuri*
*Upcoming Hall of Forms Units*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #58 (Matthew)*​


----------



## Midoriya

I've gotten back into feh recently and plan on playing it a ton this weekend.  I need to catch up on the story battles and earn orbs, and also do the other modes as well.  I got some new units upon returning.



Spoiler: new units



























I got Letizia in like, two pulls, which was really surprising.

This is my current team as of now.  I'm using four legendary heroes together with good stats and it seems to be working well for now.  I may change it up in the future, but I'm pretty happy with this team:


----------



## Ryumia

A new Legendary Hero has arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I sighed in relief when I saw the thumbnail of the video since I'm currently in saving mode right now. Though... That might change depending on which characters are selected for the second part of the Summer units. I don't really have much of an opinion when it comes to his legendary form, but he does have nice artwork and I like his attack animation. My opinion of him in general is a little sour due to how some of his fans were when commenting about other legendary heroes when he didn't came out yet. This also includes Male Corrin and Male Robin by extension. So... I'm not sure how I am gonna feel when those two get their legendary forms.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 938 orbs. I've been leveling up my summoner's supports with my FE8 units. My progress is going well so far and I only need two more units to go. Those units are: Legendary Eirika and Winter Ephraim. Pretty excited to reach that goal and start a new goal by max summoner supports with all the Blue Lion House units I have obtained.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Warriors: Three Hopes - Launch Trailer*
*Legendary Xander - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Xander - Gallant King*
*Legendary/Mythic Heroes Series | Infographic | Jun 2022 (Before Legendary Xander)*
*Legendary & Mythic Hero Rerun Calendar (06/30/22)*
*Representation Chart of FEH 2022 (As of June)*
*Resonant Battles Schedule | Reference | Jun-Aug 2022*
*Minimalist Duo/Harmonic Representation Chart (June 2022)*
*Resplendent Heroes by Entry (06/24/22)*
*Resplendent Overview (Updated to Karla)*
*Updated Double Special Heroes Forecast (+ Predictions for Future DSH Banners)*
*Voting Gauntlet: Dragoon Duels*
*Updated Favorite Units Template*​


----------



## Flyffel

I got +10 Summer Claude which is really nice. I got the FEH Pass to spark harmonic Edelgard, duo Chrom and Reginn. My duo Chrom is +2 now and Reginn will be at least +8 once I reach the spark! Hoping to +10 Chrom next year, but we'll see if I manage to save enough. I'm out of orbs for now.


----------



## Holla

I haven’t been up to much with summons lately due to Brave Chrom being on the horizon but my free summon during Legendary Xander’s banner was 4 star special Pegasus Nino which now puts her at +8. I never meant to merge her up so much but she just randomly keeps showing up. Not that I’m complaining as I love Nino and this variant of her has been a staple of my flying team for quite a while now. Will likely try to +10 her at some point now that she’s so close.


----------



## Midoriya

I've been amassing orbs and summoning on the banners, and I've obtained some new units!  Almost all the way caught up with the latest chapter of story battles.



Spoiler: new units





































Spoiler: and the icing on the cake


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I knew that Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones were getting seasonal units when Eirika showed up. It surprised me that they were gonna take part in the Summer Part 2 banner. 'Cause I assumed that they might not get one until like maybe October for a potential Halloween *Morva* or something. I'm pretty excited to summon on this upcoming banner for Summer Eirika and Summer Lyon.

Seth is going to be the tempest trial+ unit and his unit type is an axe cavalry. Happy that Seth finally gets a seasonal in so long. I thought he was never gonna get one until like a Sacred Stones Valentine's banner. Not sure when they'll even get something like that.

Summoning on this banner means that I might have to skip the August Mythic/Legendary banner. I was going to summon on that banner for Distant Stance and potentially a different IV for Legendary Myrrh. So... I guess that's out the window now.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 999 orbs. I originally needed to only finish maxing my summoner support with Winter Ephraim and Legendary Eirika. Summer Seth, Summer Eirika, and Summer Lyon are adding to the pile of maxing my summoner supports with every Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones units in Fire Emblem Heroes. It's gonna be fun doing all that once they arrive.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Book III - Chibi Playhouse*
*Taken by the Tide Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Taken by the Tide (Eirika, Nifl, Lyon, Thorr Loki Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Seth - Silver-Sea Knight [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Seth: Silver-Sea Knight (TT+ "Life & Death 1" reward)*
*[Begins July 7, 2022 UTC] "Life & Death 1" - TT+ Final Map & Generic Unit Layout*
*New Special Banner "Taken by the Tide" Skill Compilation Graphic*
*Duo/Harmonic Heroes Series | Infographic | Jul 2022 [Before Summer Thorr + Loki (Duo Hero)]*
*Double Special Heroes Candidates (07/05/22)*
*NEW FEH Refines of July 2022 for L!Roy, B!Fjorm, Kjelle, Panne, Mordecai & F!Mareeta*
*NEW Refines Simplified: L!Roy, B!Fjorm, Kjelle, Panne, Mordecai & F!Mareeta*
*(Kjelle's refine explained with tested example)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes : Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #59 (Karla)*​


----------



## Ryumia

*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 711 orbs. Spent 303 orbs on the Summer Part 2 Banner. My main goal was to get Summer Eirika and Summer Lyon, so I mostly summoned on greens and reds in order to try to get them. The units that I was able to get in all are: Fallen Lyon (+Res/-Def), Ced (+Atk/-Def), Summer Eirika (+Res/-Def), Summer Lyon (Neutral IVs), Summer Lyon (+Def/-Atk), Dedue (+HP/-Def), and Adrift Female Corrin (+Def/-Spd) [4-Star Special]. Pretty happy that I was able to get the units I wanted.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (07/06/22)*​


----------



## Midoriya

I FINALLY finished catching up on all the story battles and paralogues in the game on every difficulty.  Managed to amass more orbs and got some more units:



Spoiler: new heroes for me

























Spoiler: and the icing on the cake











I tried to go for Bridal Fjorm too on the newest banner, but ran out of orbs.  In hindsight I should have probably saved them for someone else, but oh well.

Now that I'm all caught up on that I decided to use my newly built legendary heroes team to take on Aether Raids, and boy, they are just destroying everything.  I haven't lost a single battle yet, and I haven't had more than one unit fall per battle.  I have a feeling if I keep pressuring with this team I'm going to be able to reach even greater heights in Aether Raids than when I was trying to a couple years ago.

Really looking forward to CYL 6 units coming next month!


----------



## Ryumia

The Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner is here.
Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. 
Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 616 orbs. Spent 181 orbs on the Legendary & Mythic Hero Remix Banner. My main goal was to get some copies of Volke for Lethality. So... I mostly went for reds then went colorless if the main color I wanted wasn't there. The units that I was able to get are: Ayra (+HP/-Def) [4-Star Special], Legendary Roy (+Def/-Res), Legendary Roy (+Res/-HP), Volke (+HP/-Spd), Zelgius (+Def/-HP) [4-Star Special], and Volke (Neutral IVs) [Free After 40 Summons].

I'm hoping to be able to skip the rest of the banners this month and the majority of them next month. The only time I'll probably won't be able to skip is if they surprise me with another Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones unit. I'm already saving orbs for CYL 6 next month.

My progression in maxing my summoner supports with every FE8 character in Fire Emblem Heroes is still going well. Just need to max summoner support Summer Eirika and Legendary Eirika. I'm currently working on Summer Eirika at the moment.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Seiyu-based Unit Reverse Engineering Project (JP VAs to Unit Predictions) - June 2022*
*Remaining Book I/II Resplendent Candidates*
*Resplendent Heroes by Entry (07/10/22)*
*Skills Focus Jul 2022 | Infographic*
*Legendary, Mythic and Remix Schedule - Updated to July (Remix)*​


----------



## Holla

After them releasing Summer Nifl I was wondering where our green “horse” dragon would be at. Whelp they didn’t leave me wondering for long.

Anyways I’m glad to see Valentian Est to complete the trio. I really do like the art style for all 3 of them. 

I currently have a decent orb stash going. I’m hoping to reach 1000 orbs by CYL in order to get as many Brave Chrom merges as possible.


----------



## Midoriya

I ALMOST forgot to mention this before going to sleep, but I finished the newest chapter of the feh story that just came out, and I also got some new units.



Spoiler: new feh units



























(I got Ymir in only four pulls)


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The new seasonal heroes aren't pirates this year, but they are masked thieves with a really cool look. The units on the banner aren't appealing for me, so I'm gonna have to skip and wait until the CYL 6 banner comes around. I'm curious on what the unit type for CYL 6 winners is going to be despite not being too excited about it. My plan is just to go full circle until the 40th summon when the banner comes around.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 850 orbs. Spent 4 orbs on the Heroes with Rally+ Skills. I didn't plan on using orbs on that banner, but my finger tapped to continue summoning and I had to pick an orb to summon on. Didn't get anything good on it though. I was a little bit tempted to buy the FEH Pass due to L'Arachel getting a resplendent attire, but I am holding out until Ephraim is able to get a resplendent attire before buy it. Might consider getting all the FE8 Resplendent Heroes. Not sure yet.

I was able to get Sothe (+Def/-Res) on the new seasonal banner with my free summon as well as Nina (Neutral IVs) during the Tempest Trials+ banner. Pretty cool that I was able to get them on a free summon. Also... I had finally maxed summoner support all FE8 units in FEH.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Aug. 1, 2022)*
*Risk and Rewards Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Risk and Reward (Cath, Leila, Sothe, Nina Kagero Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Rickard - Carefree Culprit [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Rickard: Carefree Culprit (TT+ "Life & Death 2" reward)*
*Weekly Revival Calendar (Aug 14 ~ Dec 18)*
*Legendary, Mythic, and Remix Schedule - Updated to August Feh Channel*
*NEW FEH Refines of August 2022 for L!Alm. Naga, S!Laegjarn, Keaton, Caineghis, Hilda & Rutger!*
*NEW Refines SIMPLIFIED: L!Alm, Naga, S!Laegjarn, Keaton, Caineghis, Hilda & Rutger!*
*♫ Binding Worlds BGM - Fire Emblem Heroes*
*Remaining Resplendent Candidates*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #61 (L'Arachel)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*Fire Emblem Heroes - Mythic Hero (Askr: God of Openness)*
*Askr - God of Openness - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mythic Hero: Askr - God of Openness*

*Fire Emblem Heroes - New Heroes (Special Summon: Ymir & More)*
*Ymir and More Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Ymir and More (Ascended Celica, Est, Kamui, Ymir, Atlas)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Brigand Boss - Known Criminal [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Brigand Boss: Known Criminal (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #60 (Corrin)*


----------



## Holla

Thief banner is an easy pass for me. Neat idea though. I’m really looking forward to CYL. Especially cause I plan on adding the new Chrom to my Chrom emblem team. I have over 1k orbs that I’m willing to go all in on as well. Hopefully I get lucky.


----------



## Holla

Just saw Brave Chrom and he’s amazing!






I’m really glad he’s a new weapon type as we had yet to have a lance Chrom. He’s also on a horse which I highly appreciate as he will be replacing the old sword horse Chrom on my main team. I hadn’t fully invested in him so he was mostly used to help position the other Chroms. So I look forward to still having that positioning ability even more so, while actually also being really good at combat. I really love his C skill but unfortunately the other 3 of my Chroms are all infantry so I won’t be able to capitalize on its null follow up affect as you need 2 infantry allies or less. Oh well, I’m sure I’ll find something good to give him instead.

Wish me luck when the banner drops. I’m hoping to be able to plus 10 him then I’ll finally have a maxed out Chrom team.


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes have arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
The new brave heroes are cool. They have some nice new inheritable skills that I could use on some of my units. My main goal is to get Brave Seliph to help out with limited hero battles. Next priority for me would be to get Brave Female Byleth since it would be nice to make a theme team of Three Houses Brave Units. Not sure who would I want afterwards. I'm probably fine with whoever if anything.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 791 orbs. Spent 135 orbs on the New Heroes: Weave of Fate. The units I was able to get are: Brave Chrom (+Res/-HP), Brave Seliph (+HP/-Res), and Brave Female Byleth (Neutral IVs) [Free Summon After 40th Summon]. I've chosen Brave Seliph as my free pick since I was planning to use Brave Seliph's A skill for someone. Don't plan to summon anymore for a while and stick with saving my orbs. I've started working on max summoner supports with the Blue Lion House members.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Aug. 15, 2022)*
*Weave of Fate Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Weave of Fate (Byleth [F], Seliph, Tiki, Chrom)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Jeralt - Blade Breaker [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Jeralt: Blade Breaker (GHB Reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #62 (Lon'qu)*​


----------



## Holla

I went full into the Choose you Legends banner yesterday. I’ll have a full breakdown of my results that I’ll post at a later point when I have more time. I will say that the new Chrom is a monster though.


----------



## Bluelady

Might as well earn some fairydust. My summoning this banner was decent.The previous summer banners and Askr ate up most of my orbs, so I only went in with 225 orbs. 

From those pulls, I managed to pull a neutral Tiki and Valentian Palla. For 4-️ Special Heroes, I got OG Hector, Brave Hector, and Leila. After that, I sparked Seliph and used my free summon on Chrom. I’ve spent some more orbs trying to get Byleth, but no dice. Fortunately, I’m only 7 summons away from sparking her.


----------



## Holla

Ok here’s the full breakdown of my summoning on the Choose your Legends banner. I spent around 1500 of my 1600ish orbs. I did have a specific count but lost count sometime after 1000. It was more than I was hoping to spend but I was able to achieve my goal of getting Brave Chrom to +10! Please see the spoiler below for all the notable units I got along the way along with their IVs and current pity rate I had at the time of pulling.


Spoiler: My Pulls



*Free Brave Chrom from choice banner
Brave Chrom +Def -Res 3%
Brave Chrom (Free Spark)*
Lyn (4*) +Spd -Atk
Brave Dimitri +Spd -Def 5.5%
Ascendant Ishtar +Hp -Def 4.75%
Nifl +Hp - Def 3.75%
Brave Seliph (Free Spark)
*Brave Chrom +Spd -Hp 4.25%*
Zeke +Res -Hp 3%
Fallen Ninian +Hp -Atk 3.25%
*Brave Chrom +Atk -Def 3.25%
Brave Chrom +Def -Spd 3%*
Brave Female Byleth (Free Spark)
Ingrid +Def -Hp 4.25%
Brave Seliph +Res -Def 4%
Fallen Male Corrin +Atk -Def 3.25%
Ophelia (4*) +Hp -Atk
Ascendant Idunn +Spd -Atk 3%
Brave Tiki (Free Spark)
Fallen Dimitri +Res -Atk 3%
Shiro (4*) +Res -Hp
Brave Hector (4*) Neutral
*Brave Chrom +Hp -Res 4.25%*
Nifl +Spd -Def 4.35%
Brave Eirika +Atk -Res 4.35%
*Brave Chrom +Def -Res 4.25%*
Sain +Atk -Res 3.5%
Brave Eliwood (4*) +Def -Hp
Perceval (4*) +Spd -Def
*Brave Chrom +Atk -Spd 3.5%*
Brave Edelgard +Atk -Spd 3%
Gatrie +Def -Hp 3.5%
*Brave Chrom +Spd -Atk 3%*
Selena +Spd -Hp 4.75%
*Brave Chrom +Def -Spd 4.25%*
Kept pulling to finish out the final circle as also got:
Brave Seliph +Hp -Def
Constance +Res -Hp
Louise +Def -Spd



Here’s my final circle luck along with the monster of maxed out Chrom himself:


Spoiler: pics











Most non Chrom units I pulled were either merged into existing copies I had or turned into manuals. The only new to me units I decided to keep aside from the other new Brave units were: Fallen Ninian, Fallen Dimitri and Louise.


----------



## Ryumia

New Seasonal Heroes are coming to Fire Emblem Heroes soon.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I was pretty surprised with this seasonal banner because I thought it was going to be a Jugdral seasonal banner. Though... I was most surprised that Tana was on here. Guess that means I gotta summon for her to complete my FE8 collection in Fire Emblem Heroes.

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 967 orbs. I'm gonna wait until I get Resplendent Ephraim before summoning on the new seasonal banner. So hyped that Ephraim finally gets a resplendent attire and it's a Jotunheimr theme. I expected him to get this theme, but I did want it on Brave Ephraim over his OG version though. Plan to get Resplendent Eirika and Resplendent L'Arachel too. I'm pretty close to finishing max summoner supports with the Blue Lion House members. Just need Summer Ashe and Summer Mercedes. Don't have Summer Dimitri, but I plan to get him at some point. Might max summoner support Ilyana, her Halloween version, and her Young version afterwards when I finish the Blue Lion House members and the new Tana seasonal unit.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Harmonized Heroes, Tana and Peony*
*Bite of Flame Units - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*QUICK Breakdown: All weapons from Bite of Flame*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Bite of Flame (Lyn, Muspell, Rinkah, Tana Peony Duo)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Mordecai - Gentle Firetender [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Mordecai: Gentle Firetender (TT+ "Life & Death 3" reward)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Lif: Arcane Blade [Showcase: Final Blow Animation]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Lif: Arcane Blade [Enemy Lines/TT+ "Life & Death 3" Boss]*
*NEW FEH Refines of September 2022 for B!Edelgard, B!Dimitri, B!Claude, B!Lysithea, Sothis, L!Julia & Haar!*
*NEW Refines SIMPLIFIED: B!Edelgard, B!Dimitri, B!Claude, B!Lysithea, Sothis, L!Julia & Haar*
*Amelia's Weapon Refine description has been updated (context in comments)*
*Version 6.9.0 Ephemera*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #63 (Ephraim)*



Spoiler: More Stuff to Check Out



*Fire Emblem Heroes - Legendary Hero (Deirdre: Fated Saint)*
*Deirdre - Fated Saint - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Legendary Hero: Deirdre - Fated Saint*
*Legendary & Mythic Hero Rerun and Remix Calendar (08/31/22)*
*Fire Emblem Castle Conversations: Vol. 2 - feat. Joe Zieja and Erica Mendez*


----------



## Ryumia

New Heroes had arrived to Fire Emblem Heroes.
Check this video out if you haven't already.

-------------------------------​
I knew I had to summon when I saw Rearmed Lif. He looked so good and has an incredible music video. I was kind of meh about the rest of the units of the banner, but I didn't mind getting them if I were to get them. The one unit I liked was the direct demote of the banner and it does suck that she doesn't really have much inheritable skills. I suppose she "easier" to get as a unit...

Anyways... Good luck to those that are going to summon on this banner. Hope you get the unit(s) you want as well as decent IVs for them.

-------------------------------​
*Update*: My current orb count at the moment is at 770 orbs. Spent 153 orbs on the New Heroes & Rearmed Lif and 196 on the Bite of Flame. The units I was able to get are: Male Shez (+Def/-Atk), Young Tiki (+Atk/-Spd) [4-Star Special], Rearmed Lif (+Def/-Spd), Ascended Hilda (+Def/-Spd), Male Shez (Nuetral IVs), Rennac (+Def/-Res), Fallen Male Robin (+Res/HP) [4-Star Special], Rearmed Lif (+Res/-Atk), Rearmed Lif (Neutral IVs) [Free Summon After 40th Summon], Surtr (+HP/-Spd), Gatrie (+HP/-Spd), and Harmonized Hero Tana (Neutral IVs) [Free Summon After 40th Summon]. My summoning sessions were better on the New Heroes banner than the Seasonal banner.

I bought the FEH Pass two days ago and now I've got Resplendent Ephraim. Plus... I also purchased Resplendent Eirika and Resplendent L'Arachel. The FEH Pass saved me orbs on the Bite of Flame banner. If I didn't get the FEH Pass then I would have spent more orbs on there. I'm a little bit tempted to spend some money to get Resplendent Tana and Resplendent Amelia, but I think I'm gonna wait for another Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones one before buying them. Anyways... I had finished max summoner supporting all the Blue Lion House members that I have, all the versions of Ilyana, and all the versions of Plumeria that I own. Just working on Harmonized Hero Tana and OG Peony now.

-------------------------------

*Check out these links down below too*:
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Feh Channel (Sept. 14, 2022)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes - Writhe  (Lif) [Music Video]*
*New Heroes + Rearmed Lif - Lvl 1 and 40 Stats [Neutral Stats]*
*QUICK Breakdown: All weapons from Ascended Hilda & Rearmed Lif Banner!*
*Best use of the Fodder from the New Banner, using 4 star (seasonal and normal) units and Grial units only*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - New Heroes & Rearmed Lif (Shez (M), Monica, Ascended Hilda, Lif)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Shez - Keen Mercenary [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Shez: Keen Mercenary (Quest Reward/Future Banners)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Holst - Hero of Leicester [Showcase]*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Holst: Hero of Leicester (GHB Reward)*
*Event Revival Poll 15 - Early Standings*
*Next 4 Expected Event Revival Polls until May 2023 + Forecasts*
*Upcoming Hall of Forms skills & Past forma history (as of 09/2022)*
*Most Recent Heroes by Entry (09/15/22)*
*New Hero Banners by Entry (09/15/22)*
*Legendary & Mythic Hero Rerun/Remix Calendar (Soft Update)*
*Fire Emblem Heroes: Voice Clips - Resplendent Heroes #64 (Fae)*​


----------



## Holla

Even though I agree with people that we didn’t need another version of Grima Robin I still jumped in on this banner as Female Robin is one of my favourites so I try to get all versions of her. Also Awakening was my first game so this banner interested me in general.

Also Eir finally being happy is just .

I got a free Eir with my tickets along with another one on the way to the spark (which was great cause I wanted a copy of her to keep and a second to give my Seliph Mystic Boost 4). I also got a 4 star Phila and 4 star Ricken I wanted them as well but being demotes I knew I’d get them eventually so it’s just a bonus they showed up at their debut. At the spark I grabbed a Grima Robin of course. 

This banner treated me well. Good luck to anyone else who decides to pull!


----------

